# Postez vos Plus Belles Photos 2



## hegemonikon (17 Juillet 2005)

Pourquoi ne pas postez ici vos plus belles photos : les plus réussies, artistiques, etc...avec quelques infos sur la prise de vue.

Le temps de touver un scanner à plat et je poste les miennes (je n'ai pas encore de photos qui sortent du lot en numérique).


Chers amis, voici votre nouvel espace de jeu, je vous souhaite la bienvenue ici


----------



## AntoineD (17 Juillet 2005)

Comment ça ?

je comprends pas bien les problèmes de modération posé par l'autre sujet...


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2005)

_là n'est pas trop le problème mais je te réponds. charger 8000 messages même allégés sur un ordi avec adsl2 et 1,5Go de ram prend 10mn... tu comprendras que la modération s'en trouve "ralentie"_ 

ps : je ne vois pas en quoi changer de thread en gardant le même sujet pose un réel problème...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ps : je ne vois pas en quoi changer de thread en gardant le même sujet pose un réel problème...




Aucun pour moi, mais peut être serait il possible d'en laisser la paternité à son initiateur ? 

Edit : Merci pour lui


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Macounette (17 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde 
De retour d'un petit week-end "romand" en amoureux : Montreux et le Pays d'Enhaut :love:

Un orage à Montreux...


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Aucun pour moi, mais peut être serait il possible d'en laisser la paternité à son initiateur ?




c'est justement une chose que les 8000 messages compliquent mais je vais tenter d'y remédier... 

 c'est fait !


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juillet 2005)

Girls...


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2005)

_soit cet homme est un sadique, soit il m'aime beaucooup..._  :love: :love:


----------



## daffyb (17 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

>


La pauvre bête doit peiner avec un mousqueton de cette taille


----------



## AntoineD (17 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _là n'est pas trop le problème mais je te réponds. charger 8000 messages même allégés sur un ordi avec adsl2 et 1,5Go de ram prend 10mn... tu comprendras que la modération s'en trouve "ralentie"_
> 
> ps : je ne vois pas en quoi changer de thread en gardant le même sujet pose un réel problème...



Comment se fait-il que tu sois obligé de charger tant d'images sur la même page ?
Après tout, il n' y a guère que les derniers messages postés qui importent, non ?


Bon, allez, en passant... ma soeur vient manifestement d'entre dans la police US  :






(nikon coolpix)


----------



## AntoineD (17 Juillet 2005)

au fait, foguenne, c'est quoi ta balance des blancs, là ? les tons me paraissent chelou


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Comment se fait-il que tu sois obligé de charger tant d'images sur la même page ?
> Après tout, il n' y a guère que les derniers messages postés qui importent, non ?



eh non, ce n'est pas une question d'image mais j'ai du faire quelques modérations (rentrer dans le système) et même sans les images, vbulletin doit ramer grave pour me fournir les 8000 messages expurgés et ensuite, ça rend safari très instable car je me retrouve avec les 8000 messages en texte sur mon ordi : c'est lourd et chaque action prend du temps, même pour de l'élaguage.

je remercie benjamin pour le petit tour de magie qu'il vient de réaliser et dont je doute avoir les capacités en tant que modérateur (intervertir deux utilisateurs)




			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Bon, allez, en passant... ma soeur vient manifestement d'entre dans la police US  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sympa, même la morgue est là. et ça va bien avec ton avatar !


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> au fait, foguenne, c'est quoi ta balance des blancs, là ? les tons me paraissent chelou



J'avais réglé la balance des blancs sur ombre. Le résultat est très/trop  chaud j'ai atténué un peu dans toshop mais le rendu après "enregistrer pour le web" est un bof bof. 

Une autre avec la même balance des blancs.  La deuxième est celle standart, sans retouche, elle est mieux. 
Le truc c'est que avant d'enregistrer la photo pour le web", c'est l'inverse.


----------



## Spyro (17 Juillet 2005)

Vous êtes sûrs qu'il vous reste pas un peu d'azote liquide au cercle ?
Paske si oui il faudrait partager hein  :hein:
:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2005)

Alors bien saignante pour moi.






*Bloody Mary*
(1er essai hier tamron 90mm SP macro en lumière naturelle)



Mais je crois que Paul a déjà pimenté le sujet  :love:


----------



## NightWalker (17 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes sûrs qu'il vous reste pas un peu d'azote liquide au cercle ?
> Paske si oui il faudrait partager hein  :hein:
> :love: :love:



Oui... j'en veux moi aussi... :love: c'est complètement inhumain... cet homme



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Foguenne.




Sinon, perso j'aime bien l'ambiance que ça dégage dans ces photos. D'ailleurs  je n'arrive pas vraiment à la décrire. C'est comme si on faisait du pastel sur du paper satiné...


----------



## AntoineD (17 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'avais réglé la balance des blancs sur ombre. Le résultat est très/trop  chaud ...



je m'en serai douté. Sur mon D70, je n'y touche même plus. Parce que c'est trop chaud.

En fait, je reste la plupart du temps en automatique, et c'est bon dans la plupart des cas


----------



## LeSqual (17 Juillet 2005)

Et vive le new thread des tofs!!!! je serais bientot de retour!!!!    

mais si mais si.... :rose:  :love: 

bonne semaine les amis!


----------



## Foguenne (17 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> je m'en serai douté. Sur mon D70, je n'y touche même plus. Parce que c'est trop chaud.
> 
> En fait, je reste la plupart du temps en automatique, et c'est bon dans la plupart des cas



En automatique c'est très très froid, dure.  
comme sur cette photo que vous m'aviez, à raison, fait corriger. (Merci encore Alan) 

Bref, pas évident la balance des blancs.

En plein soleil je mets sur soleil et c'est ok. A l'ombre et quand c'est nuageux, en général je mets sur nuageux (+- 6000 k ) ou ombre (+- 7000 k ) en intérieur, généralement sur flash même si je ne l'utilise pas.
Parfois en auto, bref je teste et j'essaye d'apprendre.


----------



## Macounette (17 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'avais réglé la balance des blancs sur ombre. Le résultat est très/trop chaud j'ai atténué un peu dans toshop mais le rendu après "enregistrer pour le web" est un bof bof.
> 
> Une autre avec la même balance des blancs.  La deuxième est celle standart, sans retouche, elle est mieux.
> Le truc c'est que avant d'enregistrer la photo pour le web", c'est l'inverse.


Tiens, j'ai constaté la même chose avec Photoshop. Bien souvent, dans Photoshop, les couleurs des images sont très vives, et dès que je fais "enregistrer pour le web" elles redeviennent telles qu'on les voit sur iPhoto par exemple...

Je pense qu'il y a un rapport avec les préférences couleur dans Photoshop même...  mais je ne m'y connais pas assez. :rose:


----------



## IceandFire (17 Juillet 2005)




----------



## AntoineD (17 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En automatique c'est très très froid, dure.
> comme sur cette photo que vous m'aviez, à raison, fait corriger. (Merci encore Alan)



Certes.
Je trouve le rendu obtenu avec mon D70 beaucoup plus neutre avec la balance automatique. Il n'y a guère qu'au flash que ça donne des trucs chelou... j'utilise alors la balance flash, avec un léger "réchauffement" (une chouette option rapidement accessible sur le boîtier).


----------



## AntoineD (18 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai constaté la même chose avec Photoshop. Bien souvent, dans Photoshop, les couleurs des images sont très vives, et dès que je fais "enregistrer pour le web" elles redeviennent telles qu'on les voit sur iPhoto par exemple...
> 
> Je pense qu'il y a un rapport avec les préférences couleur dans Photoshop même...  mais je ne m'y connais pas assez. :rose:



La magie de l'image en informatique est un vaste sujet... je me fendrais volontiers d'une petite explication mais je n'aurais pas la précision d'un Alan.a ou autre, so... 

Quoi qu'il en soit, tout ce qui compte, c'est le rendu final. Le problème en question tant pour FOguenne que toi, je pense qu'il a à voir avec les "profils colorimétriques" : l'enregistrement pour le web les supprime. Or, quand il affiche l'image, Photoshop corrige ce que tu vois en fonction du profil éventuellement incorporé dans l'image. Donc, plus de profil... plus de correction. 

D'où la différence que vous constatez 


Avis aux amateurs, corrigez-moi si je me trompe


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En automatique c'est très très froid, dure.
> comme sur cette photo que vous m'aviez, à raison, fait corriger. (Merci encore Alan)
> 
> Bref, pas évident la balance des blancs.
> ...




Tu fais bien de faire tes propres essais, c'est comme ça qu'on personnalise à force.

Perso je suis en balance auto avec température moyenne réglée sur 5200 k,
j'ai rarement à la changer de beaucoup sur les RAW.

Pour le web convertir le profil de RVB à SRGB, voir le site d'Aranud Frich pour les réglages de vos pref Photoshop
et plein d'autres choses encore...

Et comme c'est un thread de photo, encore un essai avec le Tamron 90mm SP macro,
cette fois, un fondu à distance (2,5 m) sur un très gros lotus sacré, au petit jour hier.
(image brute)






Terrible il va être en portrait ! Paul je cherche des modéles... tu connais ?


----------



## Macounette (18 Juillet 2005)

Merci pour le lien  et bravo :love: pour la photo elle est sublime


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juillet 2005)




----------



## AntoineD (18 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>



christique.


----------



## alan.a (18 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai constaté la même chose avec Photoshop. Bien souvent, dans Photoshop, les couleurs des images sont très vives, et dès que je fais "enregistrer pour le web" elles redeviennent telles qu'on les voit sur iPhoto par exemple...
> 
> Je pense qu'il y a un rapport avec les préférences couleur dans Photoshop même...  mais je ne m'y connais pas assez. :rose:






			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais bien de faire tes propres essais, c'est comme ça qu'on personnalise à force.
> 
> Perso je suis en balance auto avec température moyenne réglée sur 5200 k,
> j'ai rarement à la changer de beaucoup sur les RAW.
> ...



Scarab a tout bon, le contraire aurait été étonnant


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2005)




----------



## argothian22 (18 Juillet 2005)

Pas besoin d'être un bon photographe, pour faire de belle de photo 

Tout est dans le sujet !


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2005)




----------



## macmarco (18 Juillet 2005)

Très beau ciel, très belle lumière, WebO !


----------



## mado (18 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>


 
C'est donc ça quand le ciel nous tombe sur la tête ? 
Sont fous ces suisses ! :love:


----------



## yvos (18 Juillet 2005)

c'est un peu le guerre des mondes, ton nuage, là


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juillet 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc ça quand le ciel nous tombe sur la tête ?
> Sont fous ces suisses ! :love:



Oui...   Rétros et phares de voiture ont morflé aussi. :mouais: Quelques photos brutes.


----------



## mactambour (18 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui...   Rétros et phares de voiture ont morflé aussi. :mouais: Quelques photos brutes.



Fait bien mauvais temps !!!
Pas ici  
  

Mais mauvais temps égale belle photo !!    

 :love:


----------



## argothian22 (18 Juillet 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Mais mauvais temps égale belle photo !!
> 
> :love:



Tu en est sûr ?   Pas en corse en tout cas !


----------



## alan.a (18 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui...   Rétros et phares de voiture ont morflé aussi. :mouais: Quelques photos brutes.



J'aime bcp bcp celle là, mais vraiment bcp bcp.





Si tu veux me l'offrir, j'aime bien les tirages contrecollés sur alu, à franc bord.
En 30 x 40 ça serait pas mal


----------



## mactambour (18 Juillet 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Fait bien mauvais temps !!!
> Pas ici
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai vraiment parlé trop vite... 

  

Ici aussi le temps a changé






et en rentrant, dans la plaine...   

 ​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bcp bcp celle là, mais vraiment bcp bcp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



contrecollé sur allu !, je connais pas ...


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2005)

bah faut apprendre alors... :modo:


----------



## AntoineD (18 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui...   Rétros et phares de voiture ont morflé aussi. :mouais: Quelques photos brutes.



Elles sont vraiment très chouettes, tes tofs 

Bravo !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

toujour lui, toujour le poilu
mais meme  s' il est mignon, il n'est surement pas le mien      


et je parie que il aurait bien aimé sauter 
dans la piscine avec les petits !!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bah faut apprendre alors... :modo:




bof  :casse:  :mouais: 

ça me pationne pas vraiment et y'a des gens qui doivent savoir le faire
pas la peine de faire cette tete  :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2005)




----------



## NightWalker (18 Juillet 2005)

c'est très zouli odré...


----------



## hegemonikon (18 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Aucun pour moi, mais peut être serait il possible d'en laisser la paternité à son initiateur ?
> 
> Edit : Merci pour lui



En un mot: merci !


----------



## yvos (18 Juillet 2005)

salut et bonne soirée


----------



## molgow (18 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui...   Rétros et phares de voiture ont morflé aussi. :mouais: Quelques photos brutes.



Bon, on peut pas dire que ce sont des belles photos, mais voici les miennes. Il y a surtout des photos des dégats après, car pendant l'orage j'ai dû tout fermé pour éviter que les vitres n'explosent


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui...   Rétros et phares de voiture ont morflé aussi. :mouais: Quelques photos brutes.



Oh purée!   

"vous devriez blah blah blah avant blah blah WebO"


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tu en est sûr ?   Pas en corse en tout cas !



T'es sur?






Desert des agriates


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on peut pas dire que ce sont des belles photos, mais voici les miennes. Il y a surtout des photos des dégats après, car pendant l'orage j'ai dû tout fermé pour éviter que les vitres n'explosent



Oh purée!   
C'est pas si tranquile que ça alors la Suisse!?


----------



## alan.a (18 Juillet 2005)

Et pdt ce temps, la Normandie est au sec (un comble !!!)


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juillet 2005)

Merci pour vos messages  (sauf molgow   ). Alan, je vais voir ce que je peux faire.  Quelle fin d'après-midi et quelle soirée!  

Bon demain -> carrossier.


----------



## argothian22 (19 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trés trés  jolie photo, mais avec un ciel bleu elle serai encore plus belle ! (pour moi)


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Trés trés jolie photo, mais avec un ciel bleu elle serai encore plus belle ! (pour moi)


 
Ben pas forcément. Le ciel tres chargé renforce le turquoise de l'eau. Avec un ciel bleu il y aurait eu moins de contraste et ca aurait donné une image moins originale. D'ailleurs c'etait assez stupéfiant de voir la couleur de la mer avec un temps aussi pourri.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

Ça y en a être dû peut-être au sable issu des granites des Agriattes, non ?


----------



## yvos (19 Juillet 2005)

c'est le géologue qui parle


----------



## alan.a (19 Juillet 2005)

Ou aux rejets de l'usine Canard WC juste derrière la pointe ?


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ou aux rejets de l'usine Canard WC juste derrière la pointe ?


 
Tres en forme ce matin Alan!


----------



## toto (19 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon demain -> carrossier.



Ben ça alors, quel manque de chance !! Nous à Lausanne on n'a eu qu'un peu de pluie...t'es bien assuré au moins?


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juillet 2005)

toto a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça alors, quel manque de chance !! Nous à Lausanne on n'a eu qu'un peu de pluie...t'es bien assuré au moins?



Oui oui, t'inquiètes.  Je suis passé voir le carrossier, mais ils étaient débordés.  Une jolie blondinette m'a alors dit que c'était très gentil si je pouvais repasser demain.  Je veux bien repasser oui.


----------



## argothian22 (19 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben pas forcément. Le ciel tres chargé renforce le turquoise de l'eau. Avec un ciel bleu il y aurait eu moins de contraste et ca aurait donné une image moins originale. D'ailleurs c'etait assez stupéfiant de voir la couleur de la mer avec un temps aussi pourri.


 
 Peut être mais ta mer est moins lumineuse et surtout tes couleurs sont uniformes ...

... regardes le bleu de l'eau


----------



## alan.a (19 Juillet 2005)

En tant que Président fondateur de la LCPS (ligue contre les photos saturées), je ne suis pas d'accord.

La douceur, c'est beau tu sais, c'est comme une caresse du vent sur ta peau nue ....
sauf que là ce sont tes yeux que la photo caresse.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tres en forme ce matin Alan!



Comme souvent  ajouterais je   

Bon tout le monde commence fort sur le thread tout neuf de Hegemonikon  :love: (merci au staff macG)

... fleur...

*Lilium Henryi*






*edit:*


			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> En tant que Président fondateur de la LCPS (ligue contre les photos saturées)....



Une fleur qui tombe à point


----------



## Macounette (19 Juillet 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>


:affraid: impressionnant.

Quand on sait les dégâts que ça a causé, ça l'est encore plus ! 

Superbe photo, bravo


----------



## argothian22 (19 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> En tant que Président fondateur de la LCPS (ligue contre les photos saturées), je ne suis pas d'accord.
> 
> La douceur, c'est beau tu sais, c'est comme une caresse du vent sur ta peau nue ....
> sauf que là ce sont tes yeux que la photo caresse.



Je suis d'accord mais trop de douceur peut rendre une photo ou même un tableau ennuyeux et fade à regarder


----------



## mactambour (19 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: impressionnant.
> 
> Quand on sait les dégâts que ça a causé, ça l'est encore plus !
> 
> Superbe photo, bravo



Oui vraiment ça fait peur !:affraid:

Alors pour vous remettre de ces émotions, mangez donc des pêches... C'est l'été et elles sont délicieuses...







 
​


----------



## Macounette (19 Juillet 2005)

Miam... les bons fruits de l'été ... :love:
Cette photo me donne envie d'aller fouiller dans ma cuisine 

en attendant, un souvenir de la balade du dimanche... un chouca à la Videmanette (Alpes vaudoises)


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juillet 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Oui vraiment ça fait peur !:affraid:
> 
> Alors pour vous remettre de ces émotions, mangez donc des pêches... C'est l'été et elles sont délicieuses...
> 
> ...




Elle parait ENORME !!!!   :love:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> en attendant, un souvenir de la balade du dimanche... un chouca à la Videmanette (Alpes vaudoises)



Il avait mangé des carottes?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il avait mangé des carottes?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir


----------



## Macounette (19 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il avait mangé des carottes?


mouarf  
non, c'était le rocher qui avait ces drôles de taches


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2005)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Juillet 2005)

je me suis fait un ptit cadeau    :love:


----------



## Macounette (20 Juillet 2005)

wahou !  
on attend de voir les résultats.


----------



## Amok (20 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> je me suis fait un ptit cadeau    :love:



Ca autour du cou, une canette dans chaque poche : d'un seul coup on t'appelle "Mackie" et les enfants te jettent des cailloux au visage dans la rue ! Fais le test, tu verras !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (20 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca autour du cou, une canette dans chaque poche : d'un seul coup on t'appelle "Mackie" et les enfants te jettent des cailloux au visage dans la rue ! Fais le test, tu verras !



Fa raivon... fa marfe... :casse: :casse: :casse: 

Sinon, j'arrive pas à trouver le bouton "zoom avant / zoom arriére"     


_(heu...., il va me falloir RAPIDEMENT, quelque chose de plus compatible qu'un iMac DV450 sous os 9... mackie ?.......)_


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2005)

Oups micro-reportage improvisé, j'étais parti pour du macro-reportage 

Avis souhaité des spécialistes sur le N&B


----------



## AntoineD (20 Juillet 2005)

En hommage à la sortie du dernier/prochain Supergrass :







quelques heures plus tard, je tombais dans un étrange endroit, pas d'éclairage, une caravane rouillée... un autre monde.


----------



## AntoineD (20 Juillet 2005)

au travail, il n'y a pas si longtemps :






(Nikon FM, Kodak UC exposée à 320 au lieu de 400)


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> En hommage à la sortie du dernier/prochain Supergrass :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alan.a (21 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> En hommage à la sortie du dernier/prochain Supergrass :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as pas aimé ma caravane ?

Salaud, on lui offre le logis et hop il critique.


----------



## AntoineD (21 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Oups micro-reportage improvisé, j'étais parti pour du macro-reportage
> 
> Avis souhaité des spécialistes sur le N&B



Hum, pour être honnête, je dirais que tu n'as pas le même talent pour photographier des gens que pour des fleurs, insectes ou autres plats. 

Ceci étant, j'aime beaucoup celle-ci :






même si je regrette de ne pouvoir la voir en plus grand 
Elle est très chouette (ambiance, etc.)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Juillet 2005)

premiers essais... je "tâtonne"... encore un peu de mal à bien saisir certaines notions... c'est clair, il manque les bases... mais ça va le faire, l'outil est fantastique...  :love:






Va quand même falloir que je me mange le mode d'emploi...


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juillet 2005)

"l'outil est fantastique..."  Merci qui ?  j'ai bien fait d'insister non ?


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juillet 2005)




----------



## AntoineD (21 Juillet 2005)

eh ! tu pourrais mettre des petits commentaires tout de même... 

ça va que l'image est pas mal !  Un peu catalogue de fringue pour jeunes rockeurs qui se la donnent, but why not 

Nota : le scan a l'air un peu dégueu, me trompè-je ? C'est dommage... :/


----------



## alan.a (21 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Oups micro-reportage improvisé, j'étais parti pour du macro-reportage
> 
> Voici mon avis d'amateur de noir et blanc.
> 
> Avis souhaité des spécialistes sur le N&B



Le noir et blanc me plait. Il a une belle gamme de gris.
Je trouve le rendu du Mr de gauche très chouette, peau et chemise.

J'aime moins les 3 autres.


----------



## alan.a (21 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> jeunes rockeurs qui se la donnent, but why not



C'est un peu son créneau quand même


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> eh ! tu pourrais mettre des petits commentaires tout de même...
> 
> ça va que l'image est pas mal !  Un peu catalogue de fringue pour jeunes rockeurs qui se la donnent, but why not
> 
> Nota : le scan a l'air un peu dégueu, me trompè-je ? C'est dommage... :/



trop de commentaires tue !!! 
oui le scan est naze mais pas le tirage  ...


----------



## AntoineD (21 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oui le scan est naze mais pas le tirage  ...



C'est pour ça que je me suis permis


----------



## morden (21 Juillet 2005)

hop ... voila, venant de m'acheter un appareil numerique je me permet de soumettre à vos yeux expert mes petites photos .... bon c'est pas une merveille comme vos appareils (sony quelque-chose W5 je croi) et je n'ai pas l'experience non plus (je l'ai depuis mars ) donc soyez indulgent 

[edit : je me rend compte que le focus est pas terrible ... j'ai un peu de mal à le maitriser sur mon appareil .....  ]

en voila une premiere :





"la main de mon pere tenant son tres beau makhilas (baton traditionnel basque)"

vala vala 

A part ça, j'en ai mis quelques unes là !!  !!


----------



## pim (21 Juillet 2005)

En route avec la pim mobile :


----------



## morden (21 Juillet 2005)

allez j'en poste une seconde histoire de ... 








A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Juillet 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> En route avec la pim mobile :



toi, tu roules en Citroen...


----------



## toto (21 Juillet 2005)

La semaine passée au Col du Sonadon à 3600m, sous la face sud du Grand Combin (Valais, Suisse) - nous croisons une cordée d'Italiens alors que le brouillard vient à peine de se lever - instants magiques!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (21 Juillet 2005)

toto a dit:
			
		

> La semaine passée au Col du Sonadon à 3600m, sous la face sud du Grand Combin (Valais, Suisse) - nous croisons une cordée d'Italiens alors que le brouillard vient à peine de se lever - instants magiques!...



Belle photo, bien qu'un peu trop grande je pense 

_Humm !? ...quelque chose m'interpelle dans ta signature......  :mouais:   
je te laisse t'arranger pour les droits (que je ne posséde pas) avec Maître Poildep  auteur d'un fil mythique  dont les liens vers tous ses excellents smileys sont un peu dans le cosmos apparemment... _


----------



## toto (21 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Belle photo, bien qu'un peu trop grande je pense
> 
> _Humm !? ...quelque chose m'interpelle dans ta signature......  :mouais:
> je te laisse t'arranger pour les droits (que je ne posséde pas) avec Maître Poildep  auteur d'un fil mythique  dont les liens vers tous ses excellents smileys sont un peu dans le cosmos apparemment... _


Cher Concombre, sans vouloir te porter ombrage, ni usurper de quelques droits d'auteur que ce soit, c'est mon admiration sans limite vouée à Mandrika et sa cohorte de légumes-philosophes qui m'a guidé par la grâce de Google vers ce gif; je rends hommage à son créateur et me réjouis d'apprendre qu'il appartient à la communauté MacGé!
Quant à la photo, je l'admets, elle aurait mérité d'être réduite...


----------



## Foguenne (21 Juillet 2005)




----------



## toto (21 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> mouarf
> non, c'était le rocher qui avait ces drôles de taches



Au fait, Macounette, as-tu tâté de la via ferrata de la Videmanette? Vraiment sympa!


----------



## Foguenne (21 Juillet 2005)

Une petite miss.


----------



## morden (21 Juillet 2005)

puisqu'on est au petite miss toute mignonne, je m'y met moi aussi :







et hop :







A part ça, elle est zolie ma grigri hein ??  !!


----------



## argothian22 (21 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Une petite miss.



Trés jolie petite miss.. mais elle vient à peine de sortir d'ici :


----------



## Macounette (21 Juillet 2005)

toto a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, Macounette, as-tu tâté de la via ferrata de la Videmanette? Vraiment sympa!


Pas cette fois-ci, car j'étais pas équipée pour... mais c'est sur ma to-do list pour les prochaines vacances.


----------



## alan.a (21 Juillet 2005)

Celles de la tour d'Aï (Leysin) et du Belvédère (Nax) sont aussi très belles !!!

(la dernière partie de celle de Nax est terrible, avec ce petit passage sur le fil du rasoir  :love:  :love: )


----------



## jpmiss (21 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Une petite miss.


Je ne suis pour rien dans cette histoire!  Monsieur le juge je ne connais pas cette enfant!


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2005)

Passant par là et ayant aperçu un aileron de requin je me permets de vous proposer un peu d'art, comme qui dirait, brut.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Hum, pour être honnête, je dirais que tu n'as pas le même talent pour photographier des gens que pour des fleurs, insectes ou autres plats.
> 
> Ceci étant, j'aime beaucoup celle-ci... même si je regrette de ne pouvoir la voir en plus grand
> Elle est très chouette (ambiance, etc.)



Je ne sais pas si tu parles en particulier de ces portraits ou en général par rapport à ce que tu as pu voir sur mes pages...

Je suis comme Alan, seule la N&B trouve grâce à mes yeux 

En effet l'ambiance est plus sympa plus tard grâce aux éclairages public (celle que tu as préféré), 
et cette rencontre avec les sonneurs fera office de repérage, car je vais y retourner avec un objectif
approprié (le 18-50mm) pour rendre vraiment le coté "cathédrale" du lieu.

Sinon je constate et approuve vos choix qui concernent des prises en lumières naturelles, j'ai
eu beaucoup de mal à éclairer les deux autres en lumière indirecte vu le lieu...

Donc semaine prochaine 18-50, lumière naturelle, et le trèpied que je n'avais pas avant-hier 

Et, oui je suis à l'aise seul, dans la nature, avec mon mini studio, ou isolé par la nuit dans la ville...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Le noir et blanc me plait. Il a une belle gamme de gris.
> Je trouve le rendu du Mr de gauche très chouette, peau et chemise.
> 
> J'aime moins les 3 autres.




Je vous remercie tous les deux d'avoir pris le temps de réfléchir dessus,
ça m'a conforté, je vais même éditer les deux du bas qui me plaisaient moyennement.

Je laisse la photo d'ambiance car l'intêret était de montrer le lieu avec un peu
de recul, j'en ai une meilleure avec un train qui passe sur la voie du pont d'à
coté, mais horizontale... pour un fois que je me cassais d'un mini texte je vais
garder la mise en page avec la vignette en "demi page"

 Merci


PS: Alan tu as bien fait de reprendre "amateur", j'avais failli édité "spécialistes"
sur le coup c'est tout ce que j'avais trouvé à taper pour ne pas citer de nom précis,
ce que j'évite toujours pour ménager les suceptibilités...









Paul, Ice... tous


----------



## LeSqual (21 Juillet 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Passant par là et ayant aperçu un aileron de requin je me permets de vous proposer un peu d'art, comme qui dirait, brut.



ça rigole!!!   

 avec mes hommages chère Madame   :love:


----------



## alan.a (21 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pour rien dans cette histoire!  Monsieur le juge je ne connais pas cette enfant!



Vous avez quand même la même coupe de cheveux, c'est troublant !!!


----------



## Pitchoune (21 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour à tous!

Voilà une petite photo de la tempête qu'on a eu par chez nous. D'autres suivront 

Bonne nuit :sleep:


----------



## Nephou (21 Juillet 2005)

LeSqual a dit:
			
		

> ça rigole!!!
> 
> avec mes hommages chère Madame   :love:


 Madame... t'es sûr ? :rateau:_ou tu veux parler de la vieille Dame du quai d'orsay ?_


:love:


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juillet 2005)

extra   un ptit coup de flash et c'est le chef d'oeuvre... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> extra   un ptit coup de flash... :love:




Merci maestro 

Rahhh dilemme, j'hésite à déboucher je trouvais le contre jour bien lisible....
j'ai coupé mon flash (cobra sur le boitier) parce que j'étais dos au sol et 
j'ai crains que la forte contre plongée crée une ombre portée sur le haut
des têtes (j'étais relativement près: 90mm Tamron). J'ai déjà débouché
juste à la limite pour ne pas débruiter, ou alors je débouche plus, je
débruite, puis je rebruite avec un grain plus fin...

Je réfléchi


----------



## N°6 (21 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Merci maestro
> 
> Rahhh dilemme, j'hésite à déboucher je trouvais le contre jour bien lisible....
> j'ai coupé mon flash (cobra sur le boitier) parce que j'étais dos au sol et
> ...



Tiens, c'est une question que je me posais... Est-ce que les pros du numérique utilisent les fonctions de grain de photoshop ?

Belles photos ces jours-ci dans le coin !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est une question que je me posais... Est-ce que les pros du numérique utilisent les fonctions de grain de photoshop ?



Dans le cas cité haut dessus par exemple (entre 0,8 et 1,2 pixel), certain softs de débruitage comme Noise Ninja permettent de rebruiter avec une petite brosse par zones selective.

Pour faire ces manips il faut bien passer à 100% d'affichage pour voir les "dégats"...


----------



## N°6 (21 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Dans le cas cité haut dessus par exemple (entre 0,8 et 1,2 pixel), certain softs de débruitage comme Noise Ninja permettent de rebruiter avec une petite brosse par zones selective.
> 
> Pour faire ces manips il faut bien passer à 100% d'affichage pour voir les "dégats"...



Il faut préférer l'ajout de bruit plutôt que le filtre grain photo ? Est-ce que ça peut être un moyen de redonner de la netteté à une image que l'on réduit ? J'ai essayé le renforcement pour palier à ce problème, mais je ne trouve pas ça terrible...


----------



## Macounette (21 Juillet 2005)

de quoi manger pour la girafe.


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut préférer l'ajout de bruit plutôt que le filtre grain photo ? Est-ce que ça peut être un moyen de redonner de la netteté à une image que l'on réduit ? J'ai essayé le renforcement pour palier à ce problème, mais je ne trouve pas ça terrible...



Personellement je préfére l'ajout de bruit, mais dans le cas d'un débruitage.

Pour le redimensionnement pour le web je réduit par paliers successifs (500px)
en donnant 15 à 25 % d'accentuation sur 1 à 1,2 px  tous les trois paliers.

Je garde toutes mes images brutes sans accentuation (réglages par défaut du RAW Canon 25 %)

Le contraste (courbes ou niveaux) donne une impression de netteté sans dégrader l'image.


----------



## Macounette (21 Juillet 2005)

superbe :love:


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juillet 2005)

tiens Jean Mi un comparatif entre ton 90 et le 100 macro Canon... :love:
http://www.photo.net/equipment/canon/can-tam-macro/


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> superbe :love:


Merci !  :rose: même sans chapeau elle est très très jolie aussi  surtout sans d'ailleurs  :love:


----------



## N°6 (21 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Personellement je préfére l'ajout de bruit, mais dans le cas d'un débruitage.
> 
> Pour le redimensionnement pour le web je réduit par paliers successifs (500px)
> en donnant 15 à 25 % d'accentuation sur 1 à 1,2 px  tous les trois paliers.
> ...



Ah oui...   C'est quand même du boulot ! 

Je vais tester tout ça! :love: Merci


----------



## AntoineD (22 Juillet 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> extra   un ptit coup de flash et c'est le chef d'oeuvre... :love:




non, elle est super, comme ça.


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

>


tout simplement impressionnant  :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Hihi Macounette les girafes te remercie pour la verdure 


Échange de bon procédé... Un peu d'eau pour tes feuilles 







Oui Steve je l'avais lu aussi avant ma commande, j'ai fait des essais de flare hier  ça me va bien 

Les crops à 100% sont impressionants sur les tofs au trépied, miroir vérouillé  :love:


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2005)

Ahhhh superbe aussi 
Et merci pour l'eau.... eau ? as-tu bien dit L'Eau ?


----------



## alan.a (22 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Pour le redimensionnement pour le web je réduit par paliers successifs (500px)
> en donnant 15 à 25 % d'accentuation sur 1 à 1,2 px  tous les trois paliers.



Je vais essayer ça !!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et merci pour l'eau.... eau ? as-tu bien dit L'Eau ?



De rien ton feuillage le mérite bien  

Euh, ah je vois ce que tu veux dire (enfin j'ai vu ça)

Bah non je viens par à coups, donc je ne participe plus à rien de régulier.
Hier je vous ai mis les trois du jour que j'avais fait pour me détendre pendant
de la "figure imposée" sur du tournesol... Mais je vais moins poster de nouveau.



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je vais essayer ça !!



Pour les paliers successifs je pars de la valeur la plus grande (en largeur ou hauteur selon les cas)
et si les tofs sont faites au trèpied nickel nettes à 100% y pas besoin d'accentuer forcément ou
alors un petit 10% sur 1,2px au tout dernier stade.

... enfin c'est comme ça que je fais, si ça se trouve je pinaille pour rien


----------



## N°6 (22 Juillet 2005)




----------



## jpmiss (22 Juillet 2005)

J'aime beaucoup N°6


----------



## N°6 (22 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup N°6



J'adore les portes !  :love: Mais de la part d'un amateur de fenêtres, ça me fait très plaisir


----------



## argothian22 (22 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

>



Mais qui y'a-t-il derrière cette porte ???





http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=5198&stc=1


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juillet 2005)

Merci a l'Amok pour les détails de la technique du zoom


----------



## yvos (22 Juillet 2005)

zallez arrêter de poster des photos qui déchirent, là, heu...je peux pas jouer, moi! :love:


----------



## IceandFire (22 Juillet 2005)




----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

​


----------



## argothian22 (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ​



et bien un hélicoptère, un avion et un oiseau pris au même moment sur la même photo tu en a eu de la chance


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ​


   et ce p.... de mistral qui ne s'arrête pas ! ....

Toute une partie de la colline a brulé pas très loin de chez moi à Coudoux il y a environ 15 jours... Mistral + pyromane une fois de plus apparemment...


----------



## daffyb (22 Juillet 2005)

bah t'as triché avec Photoshop et collé tout ça sur un vulgaire fond bleu


----------



## argothian22 (22 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> bah t'as triché avec Photoshop et collé tout ça sur un vulgaire fond bleu



Ben il aurait dû mettre un ovni alors dessus !!


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> et bien un hélicoptère, un avion et un oiseau pris au même moment sur la même photo tu en a eu de la chance



L'expérience prouve qu'en photographie la chance n'intervient qu'a 50% maximum. Il est plus efficace d'observer les trajectoires, de se dire qu'à un moment elles vont coincider et de se préparer à shooter que de tomber à genoux et prier avec ferveur !


----------



## argothian22 (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> L'expérience prouve qu'en photographie la chance n'intervient qu'a 50% maximum. Il est plus efficace d'observer les trajectoires, de se dire qu'à un moment elles vont coincider et de se préparer à shooter que de tomber à genoux et prier avec ferveur !



C'est vrai tu as sans doute raison...

... mais je pense aussi dans certains cas la beauté du sujet (paysages, personnes, ...) est telle que le photographe fait de belle photo alors qu'il n'y est pour rien 

La question est-ce qu'un mauvais photographe + le meilleur de tous les appareils photo + un magnifique sujet = une photo réussie ???


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai tu as sans doute raison...
> 
> ... mais je pense aussi dans certains cas la beauté du sujet (paysages, personnes, ...) est telle que le photographe fait de belle photo alors qu'il n'y est pour rien
> 
> La question est-ce qu'un mauvais photographe + le meilleur de tous les appareils photo + un magnifique sujet = une photo réussie ???



Réponse nette : non ! Ou alors, à Lourdes !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Réponse nette : non ! Ou alors, à Lourdes !




je n'ai plus que a me payer le voyage alors !!


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> "La question est-ce qu'un mauvais photographe + le meilleur de tous les appareils photo + un magnifique sujet = une photo réussie ???"



Non ! c'est clair !

_aparté :
Hier on a vu de gens prendre des photos du 2ème étage de la Tour eiffel en laissant leur flash... A moins d'avoir un projecteur d'hélicoptère, je vois pas l'intérêt..._


----------



## alan.a (22 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai tu as sans doute raison...
> 
> ... mais je pense aussi dans certains cas la beauté du sujet (paysages, personnes, ...) est telle que le photographe fait de belle photo alors qu'il n'y est pour rien
> 
> La question est-ce qu'un mauvais photographe + le meilleur de tous les appareils photo + un magnifique sujet = une photo réussie ???



Changeons juste quelques mots

La question est-ce qu'un mauvais peintre + le meilleur de tous les pinceaux + un magnifique sujet = une peinture réussie ???

ou 

La question est-ce qu'un mauvais cineaste + la meilleure de toutes les caméras + un magnifique scénario = un film réussi ???

ou 

La question est-ce qu'un mauvais carreleur + les meilleurs de tous les outils + une magnifique maison = une salle de bain réussie ???

ou

La question est-ce qu'un mauvais spectateur + les meilleures de toutes les photos + une magnifique galerie = est-ce qu'il se rend compte du boulot que ça représente ???


----------



## N°6 (22 Juillet 2005)

@Amok : Joli coup... C'est recadré un peu quand même ? Ou bien ton expérience est à ce point ? :style: 
J'essaie de photograpier les Martinets qui tournent au dessus de mes fenêtres et je dois dire que c'est un sport... difficile


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Non ! c'est clair !
> 
> _aparté :
> Hier on a vu de gens prendre des photos du 2ème étage de la Tour eiffel en laissant leur flash... A moins d'avoir un projecteur d'hélicoptère, je vois pas l'intérêt..._




peut etre a cause de cela   

sans flash







avec flash






et j'ai pas  un projecteur d'hélicoptère


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

Mais ta question est vaste ! Qu'est ce qu'un bon photographe ?

C'est avant tout quelqu'un qui, au delà du fait de _savoir regarder_ va posseder une technique qui va lui permettre _à coup sûr_ d'obtenir exactement ce qu'il veut à l'arrivée, sans surprises.

Certains photographes amateurs que l'on nomme "avertis" vont avoir cette approche. Alors, quelle est la différence entre cet amateur et un pro ?

Un amateur va décider du jour, de l'heure et du sujet. Si il est de mauvais poil, avec la gueule de bois ou simplement fatigué, il ne va pas sortir son boîtier. Pour lui, facile de faire de bonnes images : il décide de tout et a le temps.

Un pro doit être "opérationnel" quelles que soient les conditions et son humeur. Il a un client, souvent une maquette et un lieu. Régulièrement, la maquette a été réalisée par un DA qui ne suit _que son idée_, hélas. Au photographe non seulement de rapporter des images _exploitables_ dans les contraintes du travail à livrer, mais de coller à _l'esprit_ (dans le cas de prises de vues exterieures) du DA (en studio, c'est autre chose).

On a evidemment le droit de ne pas aimer le boulot "artistique" (vaste débat) d'untel ou untel. Mais il en est des photographes comme des autres 'faiseurs d'images' (dessinateurs, peintres etc) : on peut se permettre du vraiment perso, du décallage, et le présenter le jour où on a prouvé qu'il s'agissait d'une vraie volontée et non pas d'une erreur ou d'un miracle.


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> peut etre a cause de cela
> 
> sans flash
> 
> ...



mais c'est un très mauvais exemple quand même !


----------



## yvos (22 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> La question est-ce qu'un mauvais carreleur + les meilleurs de tous les outils + une magnifique maison = une salle de bain réussie ???


 
on sent le vécu, as-tu eu des déboires de ce côté là?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est un très mauvais exemple quand même !




surement pour un pro mais pour quelq'un que ne vis pas de sa photo
qui ne connais pas les reglages d'un  l'apn ou autres , bref , le resultat est quand meme different


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> peut etre a cause de cela
> sans flash
> avec flash
> et j'ai pas  un projecteur d'hélicoptère




Heu je doute que la distance entre ton appareil et cette petite tour sans prétention, soit la même que du deuxième étage de la tour eiffel vers l'horizon...


----------



## alan.a (22 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on sent le vécu, as-tu eu des déboires de ce côté là?



 Non, je suis mon propre artisan

Et puis du carrelage dans une maison en bois


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Heu je doute que la distance entre ton appareil et cette petite tour sans prétention, soit la même que du deuxième étage de la tour eiffel vers l'horizon...



Peu importe : dans les deux cas ce n'est pas réussi 

Loin de moi l'idée de vouloir casser ou être méchant*, mais avec ou sans flash, l'image postée par Roberta n'est pas exploitable. Il faut savoir aussi, lorsque techniquement ce n'est pas réalisable, ne pas déclencher.

*Roberta


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surement pour un pro mais pour quelq'un que ne vis pas de sa photo
> qui ne connais pas les reglages d'un  l'apn ou autres , bref , le resultat est quand meme different



Non Roberta : le résultat est fait pour être montré, donc ce n'est pas différent ! 

Et puis, quand on ne sait pas se servir d'un materiel, quel qu'il soit, on ne l'utilise pas. Surtout pour, avant d'avoir la base, se lancer dans du "créatif" ou du compliqué.


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, quand on ne sait pas se servir d'un materiel, quel qu'il soit, on ne l'utilise pas. Surtout pour, avant d'avoir la base, se lancer dans du "créatif" ou du compliqué.


C'est ce qui m'a fait acheter un bridge et non pas un réflex digital... n'ayant ni le temps ni l'envie de me pencher sur une approche de la photographie plus "complexe", je préfère "faire mes armes" sur un appareil que je maîtrise un peu plus rapidement, quitte à en changer dans quelque temps... si je vois que je "plafonne".


----------



## Amok (22 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qui m'a fait acheter un bridge et non pas un réflex digital... n'ayant ni le temps ni l'envie de me pencher sur une approche de la photographie plus "complexe", je préfère "faire mes armes" sur un appareil que je maîtrise un peu plus rapidement, quitte à en changer dans quelque temps... si je vois que je "plafonne".



C'est tout à fait l'approche qu'il faut avoir. 

Ensuite, lire le mode d'emploi, faire des images "a blanc", observer des photos, s'auto critiquer, essayer de comprendre pourquoi le résultat est bien... ou pas, comprendre les règles du cadrage... Et connaitre ses limites.

Je ne fais, par exemple, pas de photo de mariage. Déjà parce que cela ne m'interresse pas et que je n'ai pas besoin de cela pour crouter, mais surtout parce que j'en suis incapable ! Si techniquement cela ne me pose pas de problème, je ne me sens pas "à l'aise" dans ce sujet. Chacun son truc. Il va manquer le "peps" qui fait que tout le monde va trouver les images sympas : je ne sais pas diriger des modèles amateurs (dans le cas de pros, c'est tellement plus facile !), je n'ai pas ce feeling. Alors je ne fais pas.


----------



## yvos (22 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce qui m'a fait acheter un bridge et non pas un réflex digital... n'ayant ni le temps ni l'envie de me pencher sur une approche de la photographie plus "complexe", je préfère "faire mes armes" sur un appareil que je maîtrise un peu plus rapidement, quitte à en changer dans quelque temps... si je vois que je "plafonne".


 
je sais pas si c'est cela qui fait la distinction entre les bridges et le reflexes, mais c'est selon le feeling de chacun


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si c'est cela qui fait la distinction entre les bridges et le reflexes, mais c'est selon le feeling de chacun


Je n'ai jamais dit que c'était cela qui faisait la distinction entre les bridges et les reflex  mais par contre, acheter chaussure trop grande à son pied, ça ne mène nulle part... mais bon ce n'est que mon H.A. 

C'est effectivement au feeling de chacun, même un nioub en photo peut se payer le méga-reflex _de la mort-qui-tue_ s'il pense avoir le temps et la passion pour s'investir à fond afin de le maîtriser


----------



## Foguenne (22 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais dit que c'était cela qui faisait la distinction entre les bridges et les reflex  mais par contre, acheter chaussure trop grande à son pied, ça ne mène nulle part... mais bon ce n'est que mon H.A.
> 
> C'est effectivement au feeling de chacun, même un nioub en photo peut se payer le méga-reflex _de la mort-qui-tue_ s'il pense avoir le temps et la passion pour s'investir à fond afin de le maîtriser



J'ai eu la même réflexion que toi, j'ai gardé mon bridge un an mais je ne le regrette pas, c'était un passage obligé.
Par contre, si on te propose un réflex pour une journée, n'accepte pas car tu ne pourras plus utiliser ton bridge et son viseur vidéo.
J'ai eu un 300D une journée, trois semaines après (et j'ai été patient  ) je me suis acheté un réflex.  

Pour ce qui est de voir des photos, internet est un bon moyen et quand on habite un bled ou il n'y a presque pas d'expo comme moi, les livres de photos sont extra. 
Mon budget BD a diminué au profit du budget livre de photos.
( au passage ma dernière acquisition m'ayant donné des "frissons"  )


----------



## Foguenne (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ...Je ne fais, par exemple, pas de photo de mariage. Déjà parce que cela ne m'interresse pas et que je n'ai pas besoin de cela pour crouter, mais surtout parce que j'en suis incapable ! Si techniquement cela ne me pose pas de problème, je ne me sens pas "à l'aise" dans ce sujet. Chacun son truc. Il va manquer le "peps" qui fait que tout le monde va trouver les images sympas : je ne sais pas diriger des modèles amateurs (dans le cas de pros, c'est tellement plus facile !), je n'ai pas ce feeling. Alors je ne fais pas.



Je suis l'assistant rêvé pour les photos de mariages. 
Les derniers mariages ou je suis allé, je discutais avec le photographe et quand je voyais que c'était un "timide", je lui demandais ce qu'il aimerait comme "pose" et je m'occupais de diriger les gens comme il le voulait. 
Par contre, je ne sors l'Ixus qu'en fin de soirée, quand le pro n'est plus là.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un pro doit être "opérationnel" quelles que soient les conditions et son humeur. Il a un client, souvent une maquette et un lieu. Régulièrement, la maquette a été réalisée par un DA qui ne suit _que son idée_, hélas. Au photographe non seulement de rapporter des images _exploitables_ dans les contraintes du travail à livrer, mais de coller à _l'esprit_ (dans le cas de prises de vues exterieures) du DA (en studio, c'est autre chose).



Je ne te parle même pas des "pseudo acteur-top model", qui croivent quand une session de studio, on va les rendres plus beaux et qu'ils auront leur boulot ...


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu la même réflexion que toi, j'ai gardé mon bridge un an mais je ne le regrette pas, c'était un passage obligé.
> Par contre, si on te propose un réflex pour une journée, n'accepte pas car tu ne pourras plus utiliser ton bridge et son viseur vidéo.
> J'ai eu un 300D une journée, trois semaines après (et j'ai été patient  ) je me suis acheté un réflex.


Justement, j'avais lu ton histoire lorsque j'ai fait mes recherches pour mon futur appareil photo. 
Et finalement j'ai quand même opté pour le bridge, comme je l'ai déjà dit parce que pour le moment j'estime que c'est ce qu'il me faut. De toute manière, je sais qu'un beau jour je vais craquer pour un  réflex, mais ce sera parce que je me sentirai "prête" à faire le pas... comme toi tu l'étais certainement, après 1 an avec ton bridge.  Pour l'instant j'ai décidé de repousser l'échéance. 

Pour ce qui est du manuel, étant une adepte du RTFM, je ne me balade jamais sans... et j'ai déjà pris presque 1000 photos avec mon Canon :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non Roberta : le résultat est fait pour être montré, donc ce n'est pas différent !
> 
> Et puis, quand on ne sait pas se servir d'un materiel, quel qu'il soit, on ne l'utilise pas. Surtout pour, avant d'avoir la base, se lancer dans du "créatif" ou du compliqué.



Ben dis donc, mais fô bien essayé pour y arrivé
et les erreurs alors ? n'est ce pas ce qui forge l'expérience ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je suis l'assistant rêvé pour les photos de mariages.




M'en faut un en septembre  Chateau de Bagnols en Beaujolais ça te tente Paulo ?  


Ice ... nice  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (22 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> M'en faut un en septembre  Chateau de Bagnols en Beaujolais ça te tente Paulo ?
> 
> 
> Ice ... nice  :love:



héhé, un lieu ou on ne doit pas s'embêter.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> M'en faut un en septembre  Chateau de Bagnols en Beaujolais ça te tente Paulo ?
> 
> 
> Ice ... nice  :love:



Tiens c'est pres chez moi !
mais assistante photo dans les mariages j'ai déjà donné   
foguenne : le tarifs en vigueur c'est 120 euros la journée
mais j'ai jamais pu me faire payer cette somme

ça te rapportes les mariages petit scarabée ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est pres chez moi !
> mais assistante photo dans les mariages j'ai déjà donné
> foguenne : le tarifs en vigueur c'est 120 euros la journée
> mais j'ai jamais pu me faire payer cette somme
> ...




Je suis comme Amok ça ne me branche pas trop, mais c'est un copain... ça lui coutera un Canon 580 EX 

Si Paul veut venir, j'ai mes quartiers au cuvage  


... donc je suppose que ce copain me fait confiance même après etre passé au cuvage, pour en revenir au résumé d'Amok


----------



## alan.a (22 Juillet 2005)

du moment qu'il y a du bon vin, foguenne bosse gratos, non ?


----------



## Foguenne (22 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> du moment qu'il y a du bon vin, foguenne bosse gratos, non ?



C'est clair. 

J'aime assez quand la mariée est relax comme ici à gauche.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair.
> 
> J'aime assez quand la mariée est relax comme ici à gauche.




Je te passerais des photos en privé  :love:
Je crois que tu vas venir 

Pour dire à Odré  y pas que l'argent qui compte


----------



## Le Gognol (22 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Merci a l'Amok pour les détails de la technique du zoom


 
Classe !  Et nous on peut savoir ? :love: 

'+


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair.
> 
> J'aime assez quand la mariée est relax comme ici à gauche.



tu vas vite déchanter, au cocktail c'est généralement les photos de groupe
puis les photos des gens qui s'empiffrent et ne laissent rien au mariés ...   

Mais j'ai fait un cocktail chez bocuse et là je ne me suis pas gênée


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Je te passerais des photos en privé  :love:
> Je crois que tu vas venir
> 
> Pour dire à Odré  y pas que l'argent qui compte



Ben heu, sachant que j'utilises un jour de congé et que je transporte la photographe car elle n'a pas le permis, l'argent compte


----------



## AntoineD (22 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> La question est-ce qu'un mauvais cineaste + la meilleure de toutes les caméras + un magnifique scénario = un film réussi ???



De nombreux cinéastes affirment que c'est possible... 



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Et puis du carrelage dans une maison en bois



Pourquoi pas ?
Tu es vraiment trop conservateur...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Classe !  Et nous on peut savoir ? :love:
> 
> '+



 Faut courir vite sans que l'appareil ne change d'axe, ou alors deuxième technique : un chariot à roulettes et quelqu'un de confiance aux commandes 

 bon on peut aussi imaginer des rails mais là ça deveint complexe :hein:

j'ai bon ? 


Ps : chouettes photos par ici (mais comme dit Yvos difficile de "jouer" avec vous :rose: y'à pas la cours des petits par ici ? )


----------



## Pitchoune (22 Juillet 2005)

Coucou 

Voilà une autre photo de l'orage qu'on a eu...




Et pour voir la série complète, c'est par ici!

Au fait, la dernière photo avec le grêlon a été prise à 21h environ... et l'orage a eu lieu à 15h30 (je crois)...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Peu importe : dans les deux cas ce n'est pas réussi
> 
> Loin de moi l'idée de vouloir casser ou être méchant*, mais avec ou sans flash, l'image postée par Roberta n'est pas exploitable. Il faut savoir aussi, lorsque techniquement ce n'est pas réalisable, ne pas déclencher.
> 
> *Roberta










J'aurais put mieux faire si l'image avait été de très bonne qualité ...


----------



## Macounette (22 Juillet 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Coucou
> 
> Voilà une autre photo de l'orage qu'on a eu...
> 
> ...


Impressionnant... j'aime bien celle-ci ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)




----------



## daffyb (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout à fait l'approche qu'il faut avoir.
> 
> Ensuite, lire le mode d'emploi, faire des images "a blanc", observer des photos, s'auto critiquer, essayer de comprendre pourquoi le résultat est bien... ou pas, comprendre les règles du cadrage... Et connaitre ses limites.
> 
> Je ne fais, par exemple, pas de photo de mariage. Déjà parce que cela ne m'interresse pas et que je n'ai pas besoin de cela pour crouter, mais surtout parce que j'en suis incapable ! Si techniquement cela ne me pose pas de problème, je ne me sens pas "à l'aise" dans ce sujet. Chacun son truc. Il va manquer le "peps" qui fait que tout le monde va trouver les images sympas : je ne sais pas diriger des modèles amateurs (dans le cas de pros, c'est tellement plus facile !), je n'ai pas ce feeling. Alors je ne fais pas.


Moi, le photographe de mon mariage, c'était Philippe Guionie


----------



## jahrom (22 Juillet 2005)

cette photo n'est pas belle c'est sur, mais elle me fait rire...

Il s'agit de la "salle d'info" de ma boîte, et ce sont deux serveurs windows dans le fond.
Et le WC qu'on voit, bah c'est mon siège quand je bosse sur les serveurs...
_ D'un autre coté, windows me fait chier très souvent, donc c'est le fauteuil idéal...._


----------



## alan.a (22 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne fais, par exemple, pas de photo de mariage. Déjà parce que cela ne m'interresse pas et que je n'ai pas besoin de cela pour crouter, mais surtout parce que j'en suis incapable ! Si techniquement cela ne me pose pas de problème, je ne me sens pas "à l'aise" dans ce sujet. Chacun son truc. Il va manquer le "peps" qui fait que tout le monde va trouver les images sympas : je ne sais pas diriger des modèles amateurs (dans le cas de pros, c'est tellement plus facile !), je n'ai pas ce feeling. Alors je ne fais pas.



Je ne fais pas de mariage, parce que c'est un exercice dont je suis incapable, et pourtant ça serait bienvenu pour mes casses-croûtes !!!

Quand des amis se marient, j'ai tjrs la demande, mais je refuse.
Ca ne m'empêche pas de faire des photos et des offrir, mais je « travaille » sans le stress du résultat obligatoire. Et quand je vais chez des amis, et que je vois mes photos accrochées, je suis content (à moins qu'ils soient super polis et qu'ils sortent mes clichés du placard dès que je suis invité )



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> De nombreux cinéastes affirment que c'est possible...



 :mouais: 




			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi pas ?
> Tu es vraiment trop conservateur...



Ce n'est pas une question de conservatisme, c'est une question de structure.
Coller du carrelage (donc un truc rigide) dans une maison qui bouge avec le vent et qui gonfle et dégonfle avec le climat, ce n'est pas une super idée, rien de plus


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juillet 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Classe !  Et nous on peut savoir ? :love:
> 
> '+



Copie de MP:



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Salut ta Majesté.
> Une petite question a propos de la chouette photo suivante:
> _(là y'avait une photo avec effet de zoom)_
> Le zoom, tu l'actionne vers l'avant ou vers l'arriere pour faire ce genre d'effet? Et aussi quel temps de pose pour avoir le temps de tourner la molette?
> Thanks





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Avant ou arrière, les deux sont valables. , c'est en fonction de ce que tu veux obtenir.
> Plus la vitesse est lente et le zoom "long", plus les détails autour du point central sont précis, evidemment. Cela dépend avant tout du sujet.
> 
> Le "truc" est de commencer à zoomer avant de déclencher (aspect final plus fluide).



Il m'a quand meme fallu faire au moins 3 ou 4 essais pour obtenir un bon résultat. C'est un avantage indéniable du numérique


----------



## AntoineD (22 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il m'a quand meme fallu faire au moins 3 ou 4 essais pour obtenir un bon résultat. C'est un avantage indéniable du numérique



C'est un effet, assez chouette, moi-même je me suis amusé récemment mais je trouve pas ça tip-top en fait :











_(Canon EOS 20D - Flash 580 EX &#8211; Céline Balitran au festival de Cannes)_


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est un effet, assez chouette, moi-même je me suis amusé récemment mais je trouve pas ça tip-top en fait :



Tu plaisante j'espère?


Là c'est un tout petit coup de zoom pour que le centre soit si net nan?


----------



## alan.a (22 Juillet 2005)

Y a du flash aussi, pour figer l'action.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Y a du flash aussi, pour figer l'action.



Ah oui pas bete ça!


----------



## alan.a (22 Juillet 2005)

C'est un classique


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Y a du flash aussi, pour figer l'action.



Tu me coupes l'herbes sous les pieds  (1er ou second rideau, flash sur le focus...)

JP  joli 1er essai


----------



## AntoineD (22 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu plaisante j'espère?
> 
> 
> Là c'est un tout petit coup de zoom pour que le centre soit si net nan?



Hum, pour être honnête, je ne sais plus dans quel sens j'ai zoomé (ce devait être un zoom 18-70 if machin). En revanche, je ne peux que confirmer le conseil d'Amok : il faut toujours *commencer à* zoomer avant de déclencher  Ici, a priori : flash au second rideau


----------



## alan.a (22 Juillet 2005)

Tu n'avais pas fait des trucs du genre avec tes vaches de l'Aubrac ?


----------



## AntoineD (22 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est un classique



pfffff classique toi-même...


----------



## alan.a (22 Juillet 2005)

Ce n'est pas péjoratif !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'avais pas fait des trucs du genre avec tes vaches de l'Aubrac ?



L'Aubrac c'est une classique pose lente (1/35e) et second rideau + boite à lumière.

Abattoirs et Bocuse d'Or léger filé + flash, mais pas d'explozoom j'hésite toujours
c'est bien utilisé dans le cas d'Antoine pour isoler une personne dans du monde.


----------



## AntoineD (22 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas péjoratif !



rhooo j'avais compris


----------



## alan.a (22 Juillet 2005)

rhaaaa et moi aussi 

Je viens d'essayer sur mon APN, impossible  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> rhaaaa et moi aussi
> 
> Je viens d'essayer sur mon APN, impossible  :mouais:



Sisi c'est possible...  Avec des rails comme dit plus haut par une charmante posteuse je crois


----------



## alan.a (22 Juillet 2005)

Avec une voiture aussi alors 

Bon, là, je suis un peu loin





Et là c'est un peu raté


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Avec une voiture aussi alors



 compliqué de bloquer le volant... la preumz fait très odyssée de l'espace 

Sur ce je vais me coucher, j'aimerais être levé avant le soleil pour tester mon 90mm en macro cette fois,
et en lumière naturelle  :rose:  je crois que je vais prendre 3 Xanax avec mon litre de café pour assurer la netteté


----------



## I-bouk (22 Juillet 2005)

Ah bein moi qui me disait, tien ils ne postent plus de photo les gens ? sont tous en vacances ?

eih oui ! mais non, il on fait un nouveau sujet photo et je suis pas prévenu ? comment que ça ce fait ?

Vous vouliez m'évitez ! arg arg, bein c'est raté, je l'ai retrouvé ce nouveau topic photo   

Et pis vous avez pas finis, avec deux mois d'accident du travail, j'ai de quoi en faire des photos    

Tout plein tout plein   

et ouaip, plus les vacances que je doit prendre après , et  oui logique ...


Aller ma 1ere photo depuis l'opération, la photo de l'opération :



*Ame sensible ne cliké pas sur le lien suivant : * 
( quand je dit ne cliké pas ! hein c'est pas quoi, ce n'est qu'un doigt, on vois pas non plus les tripes sortir..  donc cliké pas; cliké pas, vous pouvez cliké quand même ^^ )



 

c'est deigue hein ??   

Ah ah

PS: je crois que les cachetons que je bouffe a longueur de journée me rende un peu Zinzin ...


----------



## pim (23 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> toi, tu roules en Citroen...



Comment il a deviné ?  

Et une petite photo marrante :






Nos moutons sont très photogéniques, car ils regardent tout le temps l'appareil !


----------



## N°6 (23 Juillet 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Aller ma 1ere photo depuis l'opération, la photo de l'opération



Outch !   

Bon courage à toi, j'imagine que c'est pas drôle du tout là


----------



## I-bouk (23 Juillet 2005)

Non ca va beaucoup mieux, c'est arrivé Lundi, et depuis hier  la douleur a quasiment disparue !!

 

Dans un mois je ( enfin le chirurgien ) retire la broche, et dans deux mois mon doigt sera comme avant ( enfin pas esthétiquement ) mais je pourais tout le bouger, forcer , sans problème ^^

et donc, la je peu réutilisé la souri et tapé au clavier, ça devient bon ! 

J'ai même repris WoW, je pense que je vai évolué la, grave   

Donc, rien de grave, juste une douleur de trois jours, mais c'est clair que a l'image on croirai qu'il mon recollé le doigt coupé en deux, mais c'est pas ça , juste le tendon sectionner , et faut tout charcuté pour le remettre.. plus mettre cette broche ( c'est ça en vrai qui fait mal ) qui bloque les deux os ensemble pour empecher tout mouvement du tendon recollé ! et elle est même pas asser longue ( la broche)  pour aller au fond du nez   

Bon je coupe, la fatigue m'emporte et je commence a écrire n'imp ^^


----------



## Le Gognol (23 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il m'a quand meme fallu faire au moins 3 ou 4 essais pour obtenir un bon résultat. C'est un avantage indéniable du numérique



Roooh flûte.    

Merci pour vos conseils et exemples. 

'+


----------



## richard-deux (23 Juillet 2005)

Le tramway de Prague.  






APN Coolpix 5200.


----------



## AntoineD (23 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> compliqué de bloquer le volant... la preumz fait très odyssée de l'espace



elle est chouette, la première, ouais 

and by the way :



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu plaisante j'espère?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour le compliment  :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juillet 2005)

Je me suis également déjà essayé au coup de zoom, lors d'un concert ici,  

et avec cette photo déjà postée.


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juillet 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Aller ma 1ere photo depuis l'opération, la photo de l'opération :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca reste gentil, j'en ai aussi en magasin mais les doigts sont plus courts...


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est un effet, assez chouette, moi-même je me suis amusé récemment mais je trouve pas ça tip-top en fait :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




J'adore cette photo.


----------



## alan.a (23 Juillet 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> A
> Aller ma 1ere photo depuis l'opération, la photo de l'opération :
> 
> 
> ...




cliquez pas, c'est pas mignon non plus!!!
(tu es boucher ?)

Foguenne, on pourrait faire un nx sujet, je vais passer l'APN à ma femme qui bosse aux urgences, secteur digestif (en soirées, ses histoires font tjrs un effet terrible )


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juillet 2005)

quelle chute de... quel zoom !


----------



## I-bouk (23 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> cliquez pas, c'est pas mignon non plus!!!
> (tu es boucher ?)



Très jolie aussi   

belle arranger !


----------



## alan.a (23 Juillet 2005)

Courage à toi, ensuite ça ira mieux 

J'ai eu plus de chance que toi, la hache à éviter les tendons et n'a emporté que de la chair avant de taper sur l'os 

bon petit dej les amis


----------



## molgow (23 Juillet 2005)

Cette photo n'a rien d'extraordinaire, mais je la trouve marrante


----------



## loudjena (23 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Courage à toi, ensuite ça ira mieux
> 
> J'ai eu plus de chance que toi, la hache à éviter les tendons et n'a emporté que de la chair avant de taper sur l'os
> 
> bon petit dej les amis



Je vous suggère d'ouvrir un fil spécifique pour vos trucs là, boucherie, accidents, trippes à l'air, chirurgie, etc. parce que moi ça me parle moyen.

 :casse:  :hein:  :sick:  :affraid:  :hosto:


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juillet 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Je vous suggère d'ouvrir un fil spécifique pour vos trucs là, boucherie, accidents, trippes à l'air, chirurgie, etc. parce que moi ça me parle moyen.
> 
> :casse:  :hein:  :sick:  :affraid:  :hosto:



Tu m'excusera mais j'ai pris ces photos avant ton message.
J'essaye de prendre des photos "esthétiques" pour un exposé. 
Je suis assez content de ces deux-ci. (je vais en posté une des deux dans le sujet "eau" )


----------



## AntoineD (23 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'excusera mais j'ai pris ces photos avant ton message.
> J'essaye de prendre des photos "esthétiques" pour un exposé.
> Je suis assez content de ces deux-ci. (je vais en posté une des deux dans le sujet "eau" )



Hum, mon amigo Foguenne, c'est un peu "jaune", tout ça... c'est voulu ?
Moi, je dis que ce serait plus "clinique" et effrayant si tu faisais des blancs un peu plus blancs


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Hum, mon amigo Foguenne, c'est un peu "jaune", tout ça... c'est voulu ?
> Moi, je dis que ce serait plus "clinique" et effrayant si tu faisais des blancs un peu plus blancs



Les gants sont jaunes réellement. Les couleurs sont respectées, pas de bidouillages.
J'en ai pris d'autre dans une autre pièce, ou tout était plus blanc, plus froid.
Evidement, c'est difficile de rendre une perfusion sexy.  (sauf à y rajouter une infirmière mais je l'ai trop fait.  )

J'en reprendrais avec un autre éclairage pour essayer.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

moi j'aime bien cette photo mais reglages couleur laisse a desirer


----------



## alan.a (23 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



Commentaires de madame (en plaisantant):

1 - Il a ouvert une paire de gants stériles pour la photo, bosse pas en France celui-là !!!

2 - Faudrait voir à bien mettre les gants, ils ne sont pas remontés jusqu'en haut ...

3 - Qu'est-ce qui fout avec des gants !! si c'est juste pour régler le débit, il n'en n'a pas besoin.


----------



## Foguenne (23 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Commentaires de madame (en plaisantant):
> 
> 1 - Il a ouvert une paire de gants stériles pour la photo, bosse pas en France celui-là !!!
> 
> ...




héhé, je répond. 

1° Paire de gants déstérilisés mais non "tâché"  et donc gardé en prévision de photos . (nous sommes assez "écolo" dans le service, nous ne gâcherions pas du matos pour une photo, nous attendons de le "gâcher" involontairement.  

2° C'est mon collègue Christophe qui les portait, en fin de journée, il est inexcusable  

3° tout à fait mais j'en ai pris d'autre de la préparation + électrolites, ... mais effectivement, c'est juste pour la photo. 

4° bonjour à Madame Alan.   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime bien cette photo mais reglages couleur laisse a desirer




ben non, tout va bien, les jambes sont roses couleurs peaux ...


----------



## yvos (23 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ben non, tout va bien, les jambes sont roses couleurs peaux ...



idem, je vois pas trop ce que tu reproches à ta photo, roberta


----------



## AntoineD (23 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> idem, je vois pas trop ce que tu reproches à ta photo, roberta



(re)Idem, on pourrait pinailler sur la composition mais ta photo a ce petit "quelque chose"


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

cette foto en naturelle est plus fade , j'ai donné un coup de "amelioration" avec l'outil de iphoto.....
seulement  voila, la foto est moins nette et le rose est trop porté sur le rouge ,
le contraste n'est pas assez ..... 
bref , j'aime ma photo mais je trouve qu'elle manque de lumiere


----------



## ficelle (23 Juillet 2005)

hier soir, c'etait la première StreamBox hiphopsession dans le studio de La Locale, à Pantin.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> hier soir, c'etait la première StreamBox hiphopsession dans le studio de La Locale, à Pantin.





superbe photos    :love:  :love:


----------



## moi et moi seul (23 Juillet 2005)

heuuu désolé de vous demander sa (en plus je passe pour une andouille) comment on fait pour inserrer une image ? je doi mettre le code html ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

moi et moi seul a dit:
			
		

> heuuu désolé de vous demander sa (en plus je passe pour une andouille) comment on fait pour inserrer une image ? je doi mettre le code html ?




voila 

avec smallimage2 tu reduit ta photo en rapport au forum 

 si tu as pas d'hebergement tu peux aller ici http://imageshack.us/ c'est gratuit et si tu t'inscrit tu peux meme gerer tes images (supprimer ect ect)

enfin tu reviens sur le forum et tu clique sur l'icone jaune (avec une montaigne ) tu mets ton lien (ceux où il y a ecrit Direct link to image si tu passe par imageshack) tu reclique sur l'icone jaune et ta photos sera affiché


----------



## I-bouk (23 Juillet 2005)

moi et moi seul a dit:
			
		

> heuuu désolé de vous demander sa (en plus je passe pour une andouille) comment on fait pour inserrer une image ? je doi mettre le code html ?




tu click sur la petite montagne a coté du globe ( la ou on tape le texte ) et tu donne le lien de ton image ....

Si ton image est sur ton bureau , tu peu utilisé ce logiciel pour les mettres sur le net ( c'est gratuit et facile )


----------



## I-bouk (23 Juillet 2005)

me suis fait grillé ....


----------



## iNano (23 Juillet 2005)

Pour tenir compagnie au p'tit chat de Molgow...


----------



## daffyb (23 Juillet 2005)

Hein, quoi, je ne peux pas dormir tranquillement ?? tu veux ma photo ou quoi ??


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2005)

lui aussi montre ses dents a l'appareil !!!!    

c'est ça derniere trouvaille  je ne peux plus lui faire une photo "normale"


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2005)

c'est mignon, ça me rappelle ma petite soeur :love:


----------



## Virpeen (23 Juillet 2005)

Encore une photo de chat... décidément 





Note: c'est le fils de celle qui dort un peu plus bas... Oui, la blanche et tigrée...


----------



## AntoineD (23 Juillet 2005)

moi et moi seul a dit:
			
		

> heuuu désolé de vous demander sa (en plus je passe pour une andouille) comment on fait pour inserrer une image ? je doi mettre le code html ?



Et *surtout* : pense à la redimensionner !
> pas plus de 500 ou 600 px. pour le plus grand côté


----------



## yvos (23 Juillet 2005)

bon j'avais failli mettre cela dans la catégorie touriste


----------



## moi et moi seul (23 Juillet 2005)

c'est un dessin que j'ai fai a l'étude a l'école (on s'ennuie grav là bas !)







le meme modifié avec photoshop






j'ai meme fai un site sur mes créations ici pour mon site


----------



## pim (23 Juillet 2005)

Je vous signale modestement que j'ai eut l'outrecuidance d'ouvrir un nouveau fil, consacré aux panoramas :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=106100


----------



## AntoineD (23 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon j'avais failli mettre cela dans la catégorie touriste



Hum... c'est dommage, le cadrage n'est pas bien fermé.
Et il est un peu penché, non ?

Compte-tenu de la popularité des couchés de soleil... Tu ne pouvais pas reculer un peu ?
C'est dommage, y'avait une chouette lumière à choper 

En tout cas, je le redis : celle avec les petites iraniennes photographes (le thread du concours, non ?) est super


----------



## AntoineD (23 Juillet 2005)

moi et moi seul a dit:
			
		

> c'est un dessin que j'ai fai a l'étude a l'école (on s'ennuie grav là bas !)
> 
> le meme modifié avec photoshop
> 
> ...



Euh... ton dessin a l'air sympa  mais euh... c'est un fil photo, ici


----------



## ange_63 (23 Juillet 2005)




----------



## molgow (23 Juillet 2005)

Très joli bord de mer.  L'horizon descendant et le gamin qui marche donnent une dynamique intéressante à la photo.  Par contre, le cadrage, j'aurais mis un peu plus bas moi


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, le cadrage, j'aurais mis un peu plus bas moi



maintenant je comprends pourquoi ta tortue tire la langue.....


ps:  Pim et Ange....


----------



## AntoineD (23 Juillet 2005)

Départ en vacances ?






model: NIKON D70
capture date: lundi 20 juin 2005 8:15:30

exposure program: Manuel
ISO speed: 200
compression: 4:1
shutter speed: 1/320
aperture: f11,0
exposure bias: +0,0
metering: Moyenne pondérée centrée
light source: Flash
flash: Inactif
focal length: 28,0
sensing: Capteur couleur à une zone


----------



## Virpeen (23 Juillet 2005)

C'est fou ce qu'on peut encore trouver dans nos campagnes  
Shoot de cet après-midi, à Marnay (Haute-Saône)...





Canon EOS 300D - obturateur:1/320 - ouverture=5.6 - longueur focale:33 mm - ISO 100


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2005)

J'aime bien les deux dernières  bravo à vous deux :love:


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2005)

... de mon balcon


----------



## ange_63 (23 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps:  Pim et Ange....




Salut Stook !


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2005)

Joli portrait, Ange, tu devrais le poster dans les "Autoportraits"


----------



## AntoineD (23 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> C'est fou ce qu'on peut encore trouver dans nos campagnes
> Shoot de cet après-midi, à Marnay (Haute-Saône)...



Est-ce tout cela est en état de marche ?


----------



## mactambour (23 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Joli portrait, Ange, tu devrais le poster dans les "Autoportraits"



Oui je suis de ton avis Macounette... Ce portrait d'Ange est superbe...

C'est l'été... Ici on entend les cigales toute la journée... Louise vous envoie celle ci, photographiée par elle même ce matin - Nikon Coolpix 775 - Macro








    

 :love:  :love: 
​


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2005)

Superbe, mactambour  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## mactambour (23 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Superbe, mactambour  :love: :love: :love:



Elle est tellement accrochée à l'image que j'ose vous présenter aussi celle-ci !!
  






  
 :love: ​


----------



## Macounette (23 Juillet 2005)

Superbe  elle est douée Louise :love: et comme je te disais en MP, elle a de qui tenir :love:


----------



## Virpeen (23 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce tout cela est en état de marche ?


Franchement... je n'en ai aucune idée  ... mais je pencherais pour une réponse négative   
Elle te plaît quand même ? :rose:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juillet 2005)

Journée à Beaucaire... ses rapaces... :affraid:






Son chateau (avec smileys ->    )  






Vieille ville et bar sympa...






Sur une petite place perdu, Dance floor et boule à facettes...


----------



## AntoineD (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Franchement... je n'en ai aucune idée  ... mais je pencherais pour une réponse négative
> Elle te plaît quand même ? :rose:



Elle est pas mal mais je crois qu'il eût fallu tenter le coup de manière plus "frontale"


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas mal mais je crois qu'il eût fallu tenter le coup de manière plus "frontale"


Genre comme ça ? :rose:


----------



## AntoineD (24 Juillet 2005)

hum, là t'es allé un peu trop sur ta gauche 

MAis ouais : genre comme ça.

L'autre donne un côté "j'ai pas osé vraiment la prendre..."... Non ?


----------



## pim (24 Juillet 2005)

Je vous présente ma petite nièce (c'est en attendant qu'elle post elle-même dans "Présentez vous" ou dans "Autoportraits"   )






Son prénom est Constance  

À quand une rubrique matrimoniale dans MacGé ? 

(J'ai pas utilisé le thumbail de ImageShack, parce que ça rame ce soir sur les serveurs américains de ce fameux site visiblement !)


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

>



je prefere la premiere 

et puis ça me rappelle cette grande scène de Charles Denner dans "Le Voyou" de Leclouch :

- "Merci... merci Simmmmca.. Merci SIMCA.... "  :love:


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Je vous présente ma petite nièce (c'est en attendant qu'elle post elle-même dans "Présentez vous" ou dans "Autoportraits"   )



charmante 

si vous voulez qu'on fasse le quart d'heure "postez vos plus belle photos de bébés", je suis équipé  :love:


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2005)

celle-ci, je l'ai appelé "jupiler"


----------



## AntoineD (24 Juillet 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> (J'ai pas utilisé le thumbail de ImageShack, parce que ça rame ce soir sur les serveurs américains de ce fameux site visiblement !)



C'est très bien comme ça  La taille est parfaite 

D'ailleurs, avis perso : moi, je trouve ça un peu relou, cette histoire de thumbnails, toujours obligés de cliquer pour voir la chose...  Non ?


----------



## AntoineD (24 Juillet 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> charmante
> 
> si vous voulez qu'on fasse le quart d'heure "postez vos plus belle photos de bébés", je suis équipé  :love:



T'étais en train de le cuisiner ?
Ça t'a mis combien de temps, de le bouffer en entier ?


----------



## pim (24 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> T'étais en train de le cuisiner ?
> Ça t'a mis combien de temps, de le bouffer en entier ?



Rhô ! Choquing !



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> T'étais en train de le cuisiner ?
> Ça t'a mis combien de temps, de *la* bouffer en entier ?



 

Ou alors, y'a un truc que j'ai pas compris

 

:modo:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Rhô ! Choquing !



T'inquiètes Pim il bouffe de tout cet Antoine...



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> insectes ou autres plats.



Et puis en Lorraine on est tous traumatisés par le pêre fouettard (St Nicolas) qui cuit les petits enfants pas sages dans un chaudron 
C'est même pour ça que je suis parti de là bas  



Bon météo bof bof ce matin .... déjà que j'ai eu un unique rayon de soleil hier   :hein: 







P'tét bien me r'coucher moi  :sleep:


----------



## AntoineD (24 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes Pim il bouffe de tout cet Antoine...



Tant que c'est bien cuisiné ! 




			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Bon météo bof bof ce matin .... déjà que j'ai eu un unique rayon de soleil hier   :hein:
> 
> P'tét bien me r'coucher moi  :sleep:



Hum, ici, il arrive à peine... bon, je vais me coucher aussi. Des images plus tard. Qui arriveront peut-être ici. Allez savoir.


----------



## mactambour (24 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiètes Pim il bouffe de tout cet Antoine...
> 
> ......
> Bon météo bof bof ce matin .... déjà que j'ai eu un unique rayon de soleil hier   :hein:
> ...



Me fait penser à celle-ci...  








 :love: 
​
PS : La fleur est une ancolie.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

>


sonnyboy en plein forfait  :affraid:


----------



## alan.a (24 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas mal mais je crois qu'il eût fallu tenter le coup de manière plus "frontale"



Comme ça   







			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> charmante
> 
> si vous voulez qu'on fasse le quart d'heure "postez vos plus belle photos de bébés", je suis équipé  :love:



:love:
Pour continuer avec la cuisson des enfants


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour continuer avec la cuisson des enfants




non !!!        

dis , t'as pas peur qu'elle bascule en arriere? 


belle image     :love:


----------



## alan.a (24 Juillet 2005)

Non, c'est une baignoire (car c'est vraiment une baignoire pour enfant) qui est bien conçue et bien équilibrée.
La photo au grand angle modifie pas mal les proportions et reduit bcp la taille de la base.

(Sinon je conseille vivement ce gros pot à cornichon !!)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Me fait penser à celle-ci...
> 
> PS : La fleur est une ancolie.



J'ai surtout travaillé l'arrière plan pour tester le flou d'objectif et le contre-jour, très très tôt en lumière naturelle... 

Sinon, oui en haute lumière j'en ai une qui date d'un petit mois,
faite aussi au Tamron 90mm SP macro que j'avais loué une journée pour l'essayer.

*Apis Mellifera & Papaver Somniferum*







Alan, la petite a surtout l'air très intéressée par la tortue 

Concombre ton aigle est pas mal pris, bons débuts avec ton nouveau jouet


----------



## Macounette (24 Juillet 2005)

puisqu'on parle insecte...


----------



## Macounette (24 Juillet 2005)

... j'ai aussi celle-ci. Laquelle vous paraît la meilleure ?


----------



## Gregg (24 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> puisqu'on parle insecte...




Celle la est parfaite !


----------



## jc34 (24 Juillet 2005)

puisqu'on est dans les ptites bêtes ...


----------



## jc34 (24 Juillet 2005)

une deuxième pour la route , bravo à tous pour vos photos qui sont toujours de plus en plus belles, c'est motivant, ca force à s'appliquer et ne plus prendre des photos "à la volée"


----------



## Macounette (24 Juillet 2005)

Bravo jc34  j'adore, surtout la deuxième :love:


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

Petite bêbête... le retour...  




Obturateur : 1/500 - Ouverture : 5,6 - long focale : 55 mm - ISO 100


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

j'ai appris à faire les cadres sous toshop !!!!  
Je peux vous la refaire, alors ? :rose: 





C'est mieux, non ?


----------



## Macounette (24 Juillet 2005)

_bis repetita... _est mieux cette fois-ci (je pense) grâce à un cadrage un peu plus dynamique... merci au pro qui m'a conseillée :love: :love: (il se reconnaîtra...)


----------



## Macounette (24 Juillet 2005)

encore un recadrage...  comme disait Lavoisier... rien ne se perd tout se transforme 






edit : oups, j'avais choisi la mauvaise image...


----------



## mactambour (24 Juillet 2005)

jc34 a dit:
			
		

> une deuxième pour la route , bravo à tous pour vos photos qui sont toujours de plus en plus belles, c'est motivant, ca force à s'appliquer et ne plus prendre des photos "à la volée"



Bravo jc34 !! la bestiole est superbe et la photo aussi bien sûr... je l'aime beaucoup...
  

 :love:


----------



## ficelle (24 Juillet 2005)

sous-bois, mais sans bestioles...


----------



## Nouvoul (24 Juillet 2005)

[/URL][/IMG] 

(Ne m'en veuillez pas, je m'entraîne image, choisir l'image, vérifier l'image, faire héberger l'image, envoyer l'image   ça commence à venir  )


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

Encore une petite pour aujourd'hui 





Période bleue...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2005)

Feu d'artifice en baie de Cannes il y a quelques jours.


----------



## yvos (24 Juillet 2005)

ouah, mortel, t'as fait des progrès fulgurants par rapport au feu d'artifice précédent   

vivement le 15 août


----------



## alan.a (24 Juillet 2005)

Tu vas bientôt prendre scarab en assistant !!


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ouah, mortel, t'as fait des progrès fulgurants par rapport au feu d'artifice précédent
> 
> vivement le 15 août



Ben là j'etait un peu plus près et j'ai utilisé un vrai trépied bien lourd et stable 

Peut etre d'autre photos avant le 15/08: en ce moment y'en a chaque semaine a Cannes et a Monaco


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas bientôt prendre scarab en assistant !!



Pour la cuisine ou pour la photo? Ou peut etre pour la photo de cuisine.
  


Dans tous les cas je suis pas prêt de lui arriver a la cheville


----------



## molgow (24 Juillet 2005)

Ahh tes feux d'artificies... ça me rappelle mes vacances à Cannes-la-Bocca quand j'étais plus jeune 
Et puis la mer...  Rahh ça fait longtemps que je ne m'y suis plus baigné, ça doit faire 4 ans au minimum... Ahh il faudrait que je parte


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça


Ou comme ça:


----------



## AntoineD (24 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Feu d'artifice en baie de Cannes il y a quelques jours.



bon ben même avis que les autres hein  

Moi aussi, je le prendrais bien en assistant, le scarabée... ça commence à me saouler, les pâtes et les sandwichs


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ahh tes feux d'artificies... ça me rappelle mes vacances à Cannes-la-Bocca quand j'étais plus jeune


La baie de Cannes juste avant le feu d'artifice


----------



## NightWalker (24 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Feu d'artifice en baie de Cannes il y a quelques jours.



Ouaissss..... c'est trop top MORTELLLL..... très belles cartes postales


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

J'aimerais vraiment savoir ce que vous pensez de celle-là...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais vraiment savoir ce que vous pensez de celle-là...



Très sympa  de meme que tes draps bleus


----------



## NightWalker (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais vraiment savoir ce que vous pensez de celle-là...



J'adore moi aussi... le format 16/9 donne un petit plus à la composition... tes photos sont belles Virpeen.


----------



## iNano (24 Juillet 2005)

Yop là !


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Très sympa  de meme que tes draps bleus


Merci !    :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> J'adore moi aussi... le format 16/9 donne un petit plus à la composition... tes photos sont belles Virpeen.


Merci aussi !    :rose:


----------



## Macounette (24 Juillet 2005)

Superbes photos ! :love:

jpmiss : les feux d'artifice 
Virpeen : j'adore aussi 

Et mes abeilles vous en pensez quoi ? :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Superbes photos ! :love:
> 
> jpmiss : les feux d'artifice
> Virpeen : j'adore aussi
> ...


Moi, aime bien !  
Tu as quoi comme objo ?


----------



## Macounette (24 Juillet 2005)

... l'objo intégré de mon Canon PowerShot S2  hé oui je ne joue pas dans la même ligue que vous... :rose: mon appareil photo est un simple bridge :rose:


----------



## NightWalker (24 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et mes abeilles vous en pensez quoi ? :rose:



Effectivement avant le recadrage, ton abeille... et même les fleurs sont complètement noyés dans le fond sombre... Tandis que la photo recadrée fait ressortir l'essentiel... elle est simplement sublime...


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

Et de deux pour finir...  :rose: 









Je suis sur la bonne voie ?


----------



## iNano (24 Juillet 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Et de deux pour finir...  :rose:
> Je suis sur la bonne voie ?


Moi je suis fan !!!  :love:  :love:  :love: 
Et c'est tout à fait objectif... :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (24 Juillet 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est tout à fait objectif... :rose:


C'est le cas de le dire 
Merci  :love:


----------



## Macounette (24 Juillet 2005)

Moi aussi j'adore. Superbes photos, Virpeen  :love:


----------



## Macounette (24 Juillet 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement avant le recadrage, ton abeille... et même les fleurs sont complètement noyés dans le fond sombre... Tandis que la photo recadrée fait ressortir l'essentiel... elle est simplement sublime...


Merci :rose:  
Comme quoi faut toujours prêter attention au recadrage


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juillet 2005)

Petite série "Bourré sur la croisette"


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Petite série "Bourré sur la croisette"



Ah bon  :rateau:    

Jolis feux JP   Bravo


Un peu bourré aussi 

J'me suis mis à la macro de nuit...un premier essai 






c'en est plein sur les passerelles, va me falloir un corde de rappel pour les avoir de face   

PS: JP n'a pas besoin d'assistant   Antoine tu cherches un majordome ou un boy ? parce que c'est pas les mêmes agences qui placent


----------



## AntoineD (25 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> PS: JP n'a pas besoin d'assistant   Antoine tu cherches un majordome ou un boy ? parce que c'est pas les mêmes agences qui placent



Non, ça ira merci 

Ceci étant, si je passe sur Lyon, je m'arrangerais pour que ce soit vers midi, on sait jamais t'auras peut-être une assiette en trop 

En attendant : très jolie araignée  Pas le genre de bête qui me rassure, d'autant qu'on dirait qu'elle va revenir pour nous tomber dessus mais bon... jolie photo.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ceci étant, si je passe sur Lyon, je m'arrangerais pour que ce soit vers midi, on sait jamais t'auras peut-être une assiette en trop



Espérons que ce ne sera pas le jour des pâtes  

L'araignée  :hein:  ouais faut que je trouve une technique d'éclairage qui me permette des cadrages un peu plus libres...


----------



## AntoineD (25 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Espérons que ce ne sera pas le jour des pâtes
> 
> L'araignée  :hein:  ouais faut que je trouve une technique d'éclairage qui me permette des cadrages un peu plus libres...



et... pourquoi ne pas la retourner ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> et... pourquoi ne pas la retourner ?



Touches pas au sens de lecture  T'as niqué la dynamique  (plus destabilisant la tête en bas)

Ces bêtes ont des vraies têtes de chauchemar c'est ça qui m'intéresse 
J'ai dis liberté de cadrage  je sais tourner un image


----------



## N°6 (25 Juillet 2005)

Arhg !   2 jours sans voir ce thread et là j'en prends plein les yeux :love: :love: :love:

Mille bravos à tous 



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> et... pourquoi ne pas la retourner ?


  Ça le fait !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

Voilà je parle de placer le lecteur en proie, plutôt qu'en spectateur... mais en mieux réalisé bien sur (lumière, détails)






N°6, ça le fait parce que c'est comme ça que c'est logique de se déplacer pour nous,
et ça dérange moins que de se faire "tomber dessus" comme le disait Antoine hier...
Il s'est sorti de cette situation en la retournant "à son avantage"  tout est dans les posts précédents.


----------



## alan.a (25 Juillet 2005)

Ca fait plus flipper dans ce sens là.
Dans la version retournée d'Antoine, on a l'impression qu'elle rentre chez elle après une bonne cuite


----------



## N°6 (25 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> N°6, ça le fait parce que c'est comme ça que c'est logique de se déplacer pour nous,



C'est vrai, tu as raison, de même que l'éclairage du sujet par en-dessous est assez inhabituel et perturbant pour nos yeux d'humains. En fait, "ça le fait", ça devait vouloir dire que mon petit cerveau avait besoin de moins de temps et de moins d'effort pour lire l'image.   




			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait plus flipper dans ce sens là.
> Dans la version retournée d'Antoine, on a l'impression qu'elle rentre chez elle après une bonne cuite



Au Martinez ?


----------



## alan.a (25 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Au Martinez ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Dans la version retournée d'Antoine, on a l'impression qu'elle rentre chez elle après une bonne cuite



Voilà  j'avais pas osé dire un truc dans ce goût 



			
				N°6 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, tu as raison, de même que l'éclairage du sujet par en-dessous est assez inhabituel et perturbant pour nos yeux d'humains. En fait, "ça le fait", ça devait vouloir dire que mon petit cerveau avait besoin de moins de temps et de moins d'effort pour lire l'image.



Voilà je m'étais cassé d'un éclairage un peu travaillé, la petite ombre ajoute au coté inquiétant dans le sens original.

Ton cerveau va très bien  l'image est construite de façon très simple elle se tourne dans tous les sens que tu veux,
aussi bien verticalement qu'horizontalement, et même symétriquement si tu veux.

ça me fait l'occasion de te dire que ta porte était très sympa N° 6 
et qu'est ce que deux serrures pour un multi-récidiviste de l'évasion


----------



## alan.a (25 Juillet 2005)

Pour tes éclairages, il va falloir que tu passes à deux flashs, non ?


----------



## AntoineD (25 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Ton cerveau va très bien  l'image est construite de façon très simple elle se tourne dans tous les sens que tu veux,
> aussi bien verticalement qu'horizontalement, et même symétriquement si tu veux.



Eh bien, puisque tu évoques les enjeux de la composition, tu me fais justement penser à une petite phrase du tireur de Doisneau, je crois (à vérifier). Peu importe : une image, si elle est bien composée, doit pouvoir être retournée dans tous les sens (...le 1er qui sort une sale réflexion... bon.).

Or, ici : j'ai pas l'impression que ça peut se passe comme ça.

Il y a vraiment un vide en bas de l'image. Je trouve que le cadre n'est pas correctement fermée. Au mieux, on peut se dire que l'araignée va se casser la gueule. Mais j'ai l'impression que c'est le cas de toute la photo... à peu de chose de près, pourtant.

En bas, il manque un petit quelque chose... je crois que la toile derrière doit pouvoir aider


----------



## alan.a (25 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, puisque tu évoques les enjeux de la composition, tu me fais justement penser à une petite phrase du tireur de Doisneau, je crois (à vérifier). Peu importe : une image, si elle est bien composée, doit pouvoir être retournée dans tous les sens (...le 1er qui sort une sale réflexion... bon.).



Doisneau, c'est un photographe ?



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Il y a vraiment un vide en bas de l'image. Je trouve que le cadre n'est pas correctement fermée. Au mieux, on peut se dire que l'araignée va se casser la gueule. Mais j'ai l'impression que c'est le cas de toute la photo... à peu de chose de près, pourtant.
> 
> En bas, il manque un petit quelque chose... je crois que la toile derrière doit pouvoir aider



J'aurais plutôt tendance a accentuer ce vide, en passant en portrait par exemple, et en ne fermant pas l'image (halala, ces conseils de Réponse Photo ) pour tendre vers une sorte d'épée de Damoclès.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

un bebé de plus   








.


----------



## N°6 (25 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Ton cerveau va très bien



Oui, enfin je crois    Reste qu'il est quand même très certainement conditionné par des tas d'images où l'éclairage est par convention situé en haut à gauche...   




			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> ça me fait l'occasion de te dire que ta porte était très sympa N° 6
> et qu'est ce que deux serrures pour un multi-récidiviste de l'évasion



Merci, tu auras noté qu'une des deux est montée la tête en bas...


----------



## AntoineD (25 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais plutôt tendance a accentuer ce vide, en passant en portrait par exemple, et en ne fermant pas l'image (halala, ces conseils de Réponse Photo ) pour tendre vers une sorte d'épée de Damoclès.




Soit. Passons rapidement sur la pointe de condescendance à propos de Réponse Photo : ce n'est pas là que je l'ai lu. Et je ne crois pas que Réponse Photo mérite l'opprobre... il y a quelques années, c'est grâce à ce mag que j'ai appris à me servir d'un appareil.
Surtout, l'idée de fermer l'image... la petite phrase que j'évoque n'a permis que de mettre des mots sur un sentiments que j'éprouvais déjà.

Pour en revenir à la photo de Scarabée : va pour l'épée de Damoclès. Au moins, on aura un choix franc. Mais pour le moment, la photo arachnide est coincée dans un entre-deux qui ne me parle guère...


----------



## alan.a (25 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Et je ne crois pas que Réponse Photo mérite l'opprobre... il y a quelques années, c'est grâce à ce mag que j'ai appris à me servir d'un appareil.



Je n'irai pas jusque-là 

Je trouve qu'ils ont un peu tendance à trop systématiser une certaine forme de photographie, et à orienter les conseils en conséquence, mais c'est leur ligne éditoriale, et on le sait à l'avance.

Je suis tjrs lecteur de ce magazine, pour rester au courant de ce qui se passe sur le matériel.
J'ai aussi pas mal appris grâce à eux, quelques années avant que je ne vois mon premier APN numérique, un Apple Quicktake.


----------



## NightWalker (25 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un bebé de plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah enfin de la douceur dans ce monde araignesque... jolie bouille :love:

Petit Scarabee... heureusement que tu n'es pas arachnophobe... elles sont belles tes araignées...


----------



## mactambour (25 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon  :rateau:
> 
> Jolis feux JP   Bravo





			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Sont superbes tes feux JP...





			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> J'me suis mis à la macro de nuit...un premier essai
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime bien ton araignée Petit Scarabée.... Un peu sombre pour mon goût... je viens d'en écraser  une énorme dans la cuisine, mais j'avais pas le G5 sous la main !!!

  

Roberta : le bébé est adorable... la photo aussi...!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour tes éclairages, il va falloir que tu passes à deux flashs, non ?



Oui à f22 de nuit à main levée difficile d'aller en dessous du 1/80éme (avec le 90mm), 
il faudrait au moins un contre jour et un latéral pour le modelé, j'ai pensé à des torches
vidéo, genre une sur la griffe et une sur une barette de déport, mais je crains que
ça ne suffise pas, d'autant qu'avec le 10D je ne monte pas au delà du 400 iso la nuit.
J'vais bien trouver une bidouille, faut améliorer ça.

Euh Antoine... Ah ok ! le drapeau Japonais c'est Doisneau alors    

Le test du miroir (ou symétrie horizontale en numérique) c'est déjà pas mal non ? pour trouver les défauts d'une image 

edit: merci Mactambour  oui c'est sombre hein la nuit


----------



## Macounette (25 Juillet 2005)

>


j'aime beaucoup ! 
cette perspective à l'envers est très déstabilisante... et contribue à rendre l'atmosphère pesante et menaçante pour celui qui regarde... waaahhhhhh :affraid:


----------



## alan.a (25 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Oui à f22 de nuit à main levée difficile d'aller en dessous du 1/80éme (avec le 90mm),
> il faudrait au moins un contre jour et un latéral pour le modelé, j'ai pensé à des torches
> vidéo, genre une sur la griffe et une sur une barette de déport, mais je crains que
> ça ne suffise pas, d'autant qu'avec le 10D je ne monte pas au delà du 400 iso la nuit.
> ...



Tu ne peux pas avoir deux flashes et déclencher par infrarouge ?

Ou alors un flash circulaire macro et déporter ton flash actuel pour iriser / déboucher ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne peux pas avoir deux flashes et déclencher par infrarouge ?
> 
> Ou alors un flash circulaire macro et déporter ton flash actuel pour iriser / déboucher ?



Sisi c'est au programme deux Canon 580 EX et un transmetteur sur la griffe, 1500 ¤  dans bientôt...
Y a aussi le kit Dedolight avec nez optiques au programme 3000 ¤ et des brouettes   bientôt 
Dans l'immédiat je dois pouvoir trouver une bidouille, le flash annulaire c'est trop spécialisé pour moi
la macro reste un terrain de jeu et de détente, même si certaines de ces images ont une destination "plus sérieuse"
(les macros de légumes + cocci et autres escargots ont bien plu)




Macounette  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## alan.a (25 Juillet 2005)

Martin Parr travaille avec un flash annulaire, et ce n'est pas un fou de macro


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

Oui Alan mais je veux dire que j'ai d'autres priorités en achats 

Tiens j'aime pas trop poster sans photo içi,
pendant que je n'ai pas posté dans la journée je préparais un poulet en gelée...

(c'est du brut de capteur vite réduit, je viens de la shooter)






Et là j'ai de la queue de b½uf qui mijote pour une terrine au poivron confit... Antoine miam  :love:


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Oui Alan mais je veux dire que j'ai d'autres priorités en achats
> 
> Tiens j'aime pas trop poster sans photo içi,
> pendant que je n'ai pas posté dans la journée je préparais un poulet en gelée...
> ...




ça tombe bien, je savais pas quoi manger ce soir


----------



## NightWalker (25 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Oui Alan mais je veux dire que j'ai d'autres priorités en achats
> 
> Tiens j'aime pas trop poster sans photo içi,
> pendant que je n'ai pas posté dans la journée je préparais un poulet en gelée...
> ...



Non seulement tu fais de belles photos à rendre fou pas mal de "posteurs" ici, en plus tu cuisine aussi... euh tu nous invite


----------



## AntoineD (25 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Euh Antoine... Ah ok ! le drapeau Japonais c'est Doisneau alors



pffff vous faites ièch avec vos sales vannes...  

En plus j'ai pô parlé de Doisneau mais de son tireur. Ça n'a rien à voir. 



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Et là j'ai de la queue de b½uf qui mijote pour une terrine au poivron confit... Antoine miam  :love:



C'est pas tombé dans l'oreille d'un sourd


----------



## gresillons (25 Juillet 2005)

L'Ouest Parisien en fin de journée...


----------



## bateman (25 Juillet 2005)

des images du we qui vient de s'achever sous le signe du Tambour..  :rose: 

merci aux présents.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> des images du we qui vient de s'achever sous le signe du Tambour..  :rose:
> 
> merci aux présents.



Y'avait Mackie? :sick:


----------



## AntoineD (25 Juillet 2005)

gresillons a dit:
			
		

> L'Ouest Parisien en fin de journée...




J'aime assez


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

où siègent les araignées ...


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

gresillons a dit:
			
		

> L'Ouest Parisien en fin de journée...


j'aime assez aussi  le contraste entre le ciel et les immeubles ... c'est pris d'où ?


----------



## gresillons (25 Juillet 2005)

C'est pris depuis Montmartre


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2005)

gresillons a dit:
			
		

> C'est pris depuis Montmartre



Elle est tres chouette mais j'aurais aimé voir plus de ciel et moins de noir en bas. En gros il aurait fallu mettre l'horizon au 1/3 inférieur de la photo voir encore plus bas


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2005)

voilà, on tourne à peine le dos pour aller piquer une tête dans l'atlantique et 10 pages en plus... dur !!


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Juillet 2005)

et toc...
j'ai trouve le bouton "macro" sur mon appareil qu'est pas a moi!
premier essai du vikende...


----------



## maiwen (25 Juillet 2005)

hum non rien :rose: 

si quelqu'un pouvait éffacer mon post ... désolée


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Juillet 2005)

ok, j'ai pas repondu alors...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

je tombe sur une page de pub et une grenouile....

mais tout va mieux maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

putain qu'est ce qui s'est passsé ??


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et toc...
> j'ai trouve le bouton "macro" sur mon appareil



ça c'est le bouton super-macro   

Gresillon  joli


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

oups, c'est rapide et .... on peut effacer ces propres posts quelques part  :rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Juillet 2005)

on dirait que tu vas devoir editer ton post odré...
c'est fou quand meme, on peut pas faire une connerie hein!!
tout le monde deboule avant que t'aies le temps de corriger!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

ha bah c'est sur


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et toc...
> j'ai trouve le bouton "macro" sur mon appareil qu'est pas a moi!
> premier essai du vikende...



dans le creu d'un tournesol vivait une abeille ...

je préfère la voir en dimension réelle cela dit cette photo


----------



## AntoineD (25 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> on dirait que tu vas devoir editer ton post odré...
> c'est fou quand meme, on peut pas faire une connerie hein!!
> tout le monde deboule avant que t'aies le temps de corriger!!



Ben c'est que depuis le 7 juillet, la surveillance s'est accrûe 

Mais comme dirait l'ami Bourdon... "On peuplu rien dire" 

Désolé  pour les références, allez, une photo pour m'excuser :


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> dans le creu d'un tournesol vivait une abeille ...
> 
> je préfère la voir en dimension réelle cela dit cette photo


 c'est pas un tournesol, c'est une fleur dont je ne connais pas la nom qui fait à peu pres 5cm de diametre petales compris...
avec un tournesol, de la macro ce serait de la triche!! 
(pour la dimension, reelle, clique dessus  )


----------



## Macounette (25 Juillet 2005)

Bravo les photos précédentes sont superbes... comme d'hab  :love:

Ici il pleut.  et du coup je découvre la mise au point manuelle de mon appareil photo


----------



## ange_63 (25 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bravo les photos précédentes sont superbes... comme d'hab  :love:
> 
> Ici il pleut.  et du coup je découvre la mise au point manuelle de mon appareil photo




Waouu ça rend super!!! Toutes vos photos autant les unes que les autres sont superbes!!! 
Moi j,ai pas d'appareil photo, je pique celui d'Pim du coups!  :rateau:   
J'aime beaucoup tes gouttes d'eau sur cette feuille!

Sinon pour la fleur ça ne serait pas un cosmos?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bravo les photos précédentes sont superbes... comme d'hab  :love:
> 
> Ici il pleut.  et du coup je découvre la mise au point manuelle de mon appareil photo


super!


----------



## Macounette (25 Juillet 2005)

merci merci :rose:
c'est le plus beau joujou électronique depuis mon Mac, je suis in love :love:


----------



## NightWalker (25 Juillet 2005)

Hummm... plus ça va plus le niveau monte... vivement que je sois en vacances pour pouvoir m'entrainer un peu... parce que là je suis complètement largué... :mouais: 

superbe Macounette...


----------



## ange_63 (25 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> merci merci :rose:
> c'est le plus beau joujou électronique depuis mon Mac, je suis in love :love:



Tu m'étonnes!! Quelle chance de pouvoir faire de si jolies photos!


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Juillet 2005)

j'etais hier a Central Park... bon je me suis amuse avec photoshp element; mais le seul probleme, c'est que je suis daltonien....donc si ca choque faites le moi savoir !


----------



## Spyro (25 Juillet 2005)

Ma nièce Julie, in "arrête de me prendre en photo".






J'aurais aimé mieux cadrer, mais vous savez ce que c'est avec ce genre de sujet, c'est déjà difficile d'avoir une photo nette


----------



## yvos (25 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est que depuis le 7 juillet, la surveillance s'est accrûe
> 
> Mais comme dirait l'ami Bourdon... "On peuplu rien dire"
> 
> Désolé  pour les références, allez, une photo pour m'excuser :




  :love:


----------



## gresillons (25 Juillet 2005)

La Seine, au loin La Défense


----------



## N°6 (25 Juillet 2005)

J'aime bien  ! :love: Brienvenue gresillons


----------



## AntoineD (26 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> :love:



...pour la meuf ou la photo ?... 






			
				gresillons a dit:
			
		

> La Seine, au loin La Défense



Tes photos de ville sont pas mal du tout 
Elles font un peu années '80 dans les couleurs, j'aime assez


----------



## ficelle (26 Juillet 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> j'etais hier a Central Park... bon je me suis amuse avec photoshp element; mais le seul probleme, c'est que je suis daltonien....donc si ca choque faites le moi savoir !



très joli, malgré le coté surprenant de la pelouse rouge


----------



## pim (26 Juillet 2005)

Quant je vois les photos de Macounette, cela me donne envie d'essayer de faire des macros - seulement j'ai pas de mode macro sur mon APN ! Temps pis !

Des fleurs qui aiment bien l'humidité, mais dont j'ai oublié le nom :






Et des chardons :






Les contributions de Gresillons, Macounette et Dendrimere sont magnifiques  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juillet 2005)

gresillons a dit:
			
		

> La Seine, au loin La Défense


Super celle ci! Et dans ce cas l'horizon au milieu de l'image est plutot interessant du fait de la symetrie avec le reflet!

Antoine: La photo ET la meuf


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juillet 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> très joli, malgré le coté surprenant de la pelouse rouge



Enorme!   
J'aurais voulu la faire celle là!     

Allez, une petite photo de la mer (je ne m'en lasse pas  ) avant d'aller au lit:


----------



## AntoineD (26 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Allez, une petite photo de la mer (je ne m'en lasse pas  ) avant d'aller au lit:



Pas mal  Très chouette, même !

Mais je crois que ton objectif, il est bourré, y voit tout tordu...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal  Très chouette, même !
> 
> Mais je crois que ton objectif, il est bourré, y voit tout tordu...



Quand c'est pas lui c'est moi


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Juillet 2005)

gresillons a dit:
			
		

> La Seine, au loin La Défense




Continue, j'aime bien !

Bon treve de plaisanterie, elle est rouge la pelouse ou pas ???? :hein:


Sinon, y a celle-ci :mouais:


----------



## AntoineD (26 Juillet 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Bon treve de plaisanterie, elle est rouge la pelouse ou pas ???? :hein:



T'inquiète : elle est comme y faut, ta petite pelouse 

Et je préfère celle d'avant, par ailleurs.


----------



## alèm (26 Juillet 2005)

tiens, j'y suis souvent allé sur cette pelouse l'an dernier...


----------



## ange_63 (26 Juillet 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Quant je vois les photos de Macounette, cela me donne envie d'essayer de faire des macros - seulement j'ai pas de mode macro sur mon APN ! Temps pis !
> 
> Des fleurs qui aiment bien l'humidité, mais dont j'ai oublié le nom :



*Hortensia ou  Hydrangea !


*


----------



## pim (26 Juillet 2005)

Merci ange_63 pour la précision 



			
				dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Bon treve de plaisanterie, elle est rouge la pelouse ou pas ???? :hein:



Compare avec la jolie crête de cette bébête là :








Je précise que j'ai pas un super zoom sur mon APN, donc la prise de vue a comporté une part de risque non négligeable


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2005)

heu, c'est possible de faire un peu moins grand les photos?


----------



## alan.a (26 Juillet 2005)

Cueillette du matin, et hop, confitures  :love:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juillet 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Compare avec la jolie crête de cette bébête là :




Quel beau rouge!!!


----------



## nikolo (26 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Cueillette du matin, et hop, confitures :love: :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ​


On dirait des mirabelles au centre???

C'est pas encore la saison si c'est cela.


----------



## AntoineD (26 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Cueillette du matin, et hop, confitures  :love:  :love:



Je trouve le cadrage assez freudien.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2005)

Des fois y fait beau en Bretagne.






Des fois.


----------



## alan.a (26 Juillet 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> On dirait des mirabelles au centre???
> 
> C'est pas encore la saison si c'est cela.



J'ai plusieurs pruniers sauvages dans le jardin, et oui, ça ressemble sacrément à des mirabelles.

En tout cas, c'est délicieux, et ici c'est clairement la saison (j'en ai plus de la moitié de tombé au sol)



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve le cadrage assez freudien.



Je le trouve horizontal, central et banal, c'est la même chose ?   

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Le colis du jour




Et un bout de son contenu  :love:  :love:


----------



## AntoineD (26 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je le trouve horizontal, central et banal, c'est la même chose ?



Absolumement pas.
Je ne crois pas que le cadrage soit anodin, ni la manière dont (se) sont agencés les fruits.

Moi j'aime bien l'image parce que je trouve que plusieurs lecture sont possibles. Le choix du cadrage "frontal", l'humidité des fruits, le renfoncement au milieu... pour moi, l'inconscient a joué (et je suis sérieux ).



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Le colis du jour
> 
> Et un bout de son contenu  :love:  :love:



ah oui, d'après Réponse Photo, c'est du bon matos


----------



## nikolo (26 Juillet 2005)

Oh les belles photos en perspective.

Vite fais nous un cloché pour voir le resultat.


----------



## alan.a (26 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Absolumement pas.
> Je ne crois pas que le cadrage soit anodin, ni la manière dont (se) sont agencés les fruits.
> 
> Moi j'aime bien l'image parce que je trouve que plusieurs lecture sont possibles. Le choix du cadrage "frontal", l'humidité des fruits, le renfoncement au milieu... pour moi, l'inconscient a joué (et je suis sérieux ).



Tu es dans l'idée d'écarter les caisses pour voir le trou du fut  
C'est du brut de seau, les fruits dans le sens de la récolte, avec le crachin normand du matin.

Mais cette part d'inconscient est à creuser 




			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ah oui, d'après Réponse Photo, c'est du bon matos



 ,
dommage qu'il n'en parle pas svt, ou même du tout 




			
				nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Oh les belles photos en perspective.
> Vite fais nous un cloché pour voir le resultat.



Ralala, depuis quelques mois je me gratouille pour un deuxième chemin dans mon travail, chemin que je veux prendre avec ce format.

J'ai eu l'opportunité de compléter mon équipement 4x5 " pour le prix d'un APN, maintenant je n'ai plus d'excuses.

Je sens qu'il va y avoir plusieurs mois avant d'être fixé (pour le 6x6, il a fallu quelques années de zigzag)

Il faudra se montrer patient  :sleep:


----------



## Amok (26 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Absolumement pas.
> Je ne crois pas que le cadrage soit anodin, ni la manière dont (se) sont agencés les fruits.



Franchement, Antoine, certains de tes messages me laissent...rêveur.
Que le cadrage (généralement parlant) ne soit pas anodin, c'est une évidence. De là a, sur l'image présentée, le trouver "freudien"....
:affraid:


----------



## AntoineD (26 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, Antoine, certains de tes messages me laissent...rêveur.
> Que le cadrage (généralement parlant) ne soit pas anodin, c'est une évidence. De là a, sur l'image présentée, le trouver "freudien"....
> :affraid:



Peu importe. Rêve si tu veux.


----------



## N°6 (26 Juillet 2005)

AntoineDipe ?    

:rose: OK, je retourne au bar


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, Antoine, certains de tes messages me laissent...rêveur.
> Que le cadrage (généralement parlant) ne soit pas anodin, c'est une évidence. De là a, sur l'image présentée, le trouver "freudien"....
> :affraid:


 
Ba c'est pas grave, mieux vaut s'exprimer, nan?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> De là a, sur l'image présentée, le trouver "freudien"....
> :affraid:



Justement tes préoccupations ne doivent pas être les mêmes que les siennes, sur cette image en tout cas  


Sinon, et pour changer de sujet 







Bonne idée le jeu de résonnances entre les dessins des plumes du coq et les taches de lumière au sol


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juillet 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Justement tes préoccupations ne doivent pas être les mêmes que les siennes, sur cette image en tout cas



C'est quoi le rapport avec le poulet daltonien de pim? 

Edit: avec l'edit je comprend mieux:



			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, et pour changer de sujet


----------



## mactambour (26 Juillet 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Quant je vois les photos de Macounette, cela me donne envie d'essayer de faire des macros - seulement j'ai pas de mode macro sur mon APN ! Temps pis !
> 
> Des fleurs qui aiment bien l'humidité, mais dont j'ai oublié le nom :
> 
> ...



Et ici soleil :    







 :love: ​


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le rapport avec le poulet daltonien de pim?



Il n'y en a pas, j'ai juste fait une fausse manip en effaçant la phrase de séparation  C'est corrigé


----------



## AntoineD (26 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> AntoineDipe ?
> 
> :rose: OK, je retourne au bar



laissons ma mère en dehors de tout ça


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Juillet 2005)

et ta mere c'est la personne qui porte le collier ou les lunettes ?


----------



## argothian22 (26 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> laissons ma mère en dehors de tout ça



et ta soeur,  on peut la revoir avec ses lunettes


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juillet 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:


On ne polémique pas pour faire croire qu'on a des cheveux


----------



## AntoineD (26 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> et ta soeur,  on peut la revoir avec ses lunettes



Si vous voulez...


----------



## argothian22 (26 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Si vous voulez...



non mais attend on la connait celle la on voulait du new !!!


----------



## alan.a (26 Juillet 2005)

Au lieu de demander une photo de la soeur, tu ferais mieux de lui demander le N° de tel 

Tu auras alors peut-être l'occasion de lui enlever ses lunettes


----------



## AntoineD (26 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Au lieu de demander une photo de la soeur, tu ferais mieux de lui demander le N° de tel
> 
> Tu auras alors peut-être l'occasion de lui enlever ses lunettes



grrrrrr....



On verra quand la Capucine aura l'âge de se faire draguer par les loulous du forum  

Nota : ma soeur a 16 ans...


----------



## alan.a (26 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> grrrrrr....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je n'en saurai rien, alors ça ira


----------



## Gregg (26 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> grrrrrr....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




16 ans ?  . Elle fait bien plus


----------



## argothian22 (26 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Au lieu de demander une photo de la soeur, tu ferais mieux de lui demander le N° de tel
> 
> Tu auras alors peut-être l'occasion de lui enlever ses lunettes



C'est vrai on voit bien que l'expérience ça sert à quelque chose 




			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> On verra quand la Capucine aura l'âge de se faire draguer par les loulous du forum
> 
> Nota : ma soeur a 16 ans...




Tu me previens  le jours où ...


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2005)

bon, les floodeurs, vous postez des photos ou bien on continue meetic.fr


----------



## daffyb (26 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> 16 ans ?  . Elle fait bien plus


On ne doit pas avoir les mêmes repères. Non, elle fait son age


----------



## Gregg (26 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> On ne doit pas avoir les mêmes repères. Non, elle fait son age




Que veux tu on a pas les mêmes valeurs .. 


puis


----------



## ange_63 (26 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Que veux tu on a pas les mêmes valeurs ..
> 
> 
> puis
> ...



Waouu sympa ta photo!!!


----------



## gresillons (26 Juillet 2005)

> Posté par Gregg




Très belle photo de nuit !!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

mon dimanche n'etais pas fait que avec des bebés !!!    

http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/6456/dsc00052small7or.jpg


----------



## pim (26 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

>



Très joli. Tu t'es levé en pleine nuit pour la prendre ? :affraid:



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> mon dimanche n'etais pas fait que avec des bebés !!!
> 
> http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/6456/dsc00052small7or.jpg



Tu as gardé le bébé ET l'eau du bain ?!


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juillet 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Très joli. Tu t'es levé en pleine nuit pour la prendre ? :affraid:


Ces derniers jours la lune etait a peu pres a cette hauteur vers minuit, c'est pas tres tard


----------



## Gregg (26 Juillet 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Très joli. Tu t'es levé en pleine nuit pour la prendre ? :affraid:
> 
> 
> 
> Tu as gardé le bébé ET l'eau du bain ?!




Réponse faite par jpmiss , merci


----------



## Macounette (26 Juillet 2005)

Bravo, Gregg, j'adore :love:


----------



## Gregg (26 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bravo, Gregg, j'adore :love:




Merci  . Petit cours d'histoire c'est a cet endroit précis qu'a démarré la Saint Barthelemy


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Et un bout de son contenu  :love:  :love:



de quoi s'amuser


----------



## Foguenne (26 Juillet 2005)

J'ai profité d'une fête dans mon village d'origine pour renouer avec le type de photo avec lesquelles j'ai commencé avec un numérique, un Ixus V2 à l'époque, les photos de soirée. 
Et bien, c'est vachement chouette.  
Maintenant que je suis un grand garçon, j'ai deux assistantes qui m'aident. 
L'Ixus 40 a un peu souffert mais c'est tellement bon.


----------



## Macounette (26 Juillet 2005)

Elles sont douées tes assistantes  les photos sont très jolies.
Par contre j'ai pas pigé ce que c'est que ce machin rouge sur ta tête :hein: un porte-jarrettelles ou bien une petite culotte en dentelle. :mouais:    :love:


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juillet 2005)

Paul, je ne pense pas que ça soit une bonne idée que je vienne en Belgique en fin de semaine...    

Je vais prendre une douche. Froide.


----------



## Spyro (26 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Par contre j'ai pas pigé ce que c'est que ce machin rouge sur ta tête :hein: un porte-jarrettelles ou bien une petite culotte en dentelle. :mouais:    :love:


C'est son nouveau bonnet, il va devenir admin  :mouais:
Non ?  

En tout cas elles sont sympa les photos


----------



## Foguenne (26 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont douées tes assistantes  les photos sont très jolies.
> Par contre j'ai pas pigé ce que c'est que ce machin rouge sur ta tête :hein: un porte-jarrettelles ou bien une petite culotte en dentelle. :mouais:    :love:



Je n'en ai pas la moindre idée.  
ah!!! folle jeunesse.


----------



## Gregg (26 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je n'en ai pas la moindre idée.
> ah!!! folle jeunesse.




Très jolie les filles qui étaient a cette soirée surtout celle de la dernière photo !! :love:


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2005)

des derviches


----------



## ange_63 (27 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Très jolie les filles qui étaient a cette soirée surtout celle de la dernière photo !! :love:


Y a des mecs pas mal non plus sur tes photos!!!!


----------



## AntoineD (27 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> des derviches



J'pinaillerais bien sur le cadrage mais je trouve la photo chouette alors je le dis


----------



## yvos (27 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> J'pinaillerais bien sur le cadrage mais je trouve la photo chouette alors je le dis


 
vas-y, pinaille, je suis tout ouïe  (j'ai déjà retaillé la photo de base )


----------



## jahrom (27 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai profité d'une fête dans mon village d'origine pour renouer avec le type de photo avec lesquelles j'ai commencé avec un numérique, un Ixus V2 à l'époque, les photos de soirée.
> Et bien, c'est vachement chouette.
> Maintenant que je suis un grand garçon, j'ai deux assistantes qui m'aident.
> L'Ixus 40 a un peu souffert mais c'est tellement bon.



Heu c'est quand la prochaine ??!! :love:


----------



## AntoineD (27 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> vas-y, pinaille, je suis tout ouïe  (j'ai déjà retaillé la photo de base )



Ben, justement, je trouve que ton cadre est un peu trop resserré : tes pauvres derviches se cognent dans une "boîte", ai-je l'impression. Tu veux pas nous la montrer entière ?


----------



## yvos (27 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ben, justement, je trouve que ton cadre est un peu trop resserré : tes pauvres derviches se cognent dans une "boîte", ai-je l'impression. Tu veux pas nous la montrer entière ?


 
je te l'enverrais ce soir


----------



## Foguenne (27 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Heu c'est quand la prochaine ??!! :love:



Des fêtes comme ça, dans ma région d'origine, il y en a presque toutes les semaines en juillet-août. 
Je ne participe plus à toutes vu la distance et le boulot.


----------



## kitetrip (27 Juillet 2005)

Le MacPastek est là


----------



## Foguenne (27 Juillet 2005)

Fête au village...


----------



## gresillons (27 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Fête au village...




Très jolie la série la fête au village, les couleurs sont vives et la profondeur de champs bien maitrisée


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Le MacPastek est là




tiens, un smart-o-phile....


----------



## I-bouk (27 Juillet 2005)

Par ce beau soleil d'été


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

je ne supporte pas que mon verre soit vide............


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

Une journée dans les étangs à la rencontre des libellules,
j'ai du super gros plan, mais j'espère que vous trouverez
celle là aussi reposante que je l'ai voulue...

Sur ce je vous laisse... la journée à planquer dans les plantes urticantes, et les taons qui veillent...
Je vais m'occuper de moi 

Alan  nice toy :love:


A+


----------



## AntoineD (27 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je te l'enverrais ce soir



Ben euh, oui, mais c'était pas ça que je voulais dire : je me demandais juste à quoi elle resemblait sans recadrage. C'est à dire à cela (je rappelle donc que la photo est d'Yvos, pour ceux qui n'ont pas tout suivi  ) :


----------



## maiwen (27 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

>


elle est mieux comme ça, non ? ... moi je trouve


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Une journée dans les étangs à la rencontre des libellules,
> j'ai du super gros plan, mais j'espère que vous trouverez
> celle là aussi reposante que je l'ai voulue...


 
Magnifique!  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> elle est mieux comme ça, non ? ... moi je trouve


 
Je dois commencer a etre déformé par mon E-300 mais je la recadrerai bien un peu en "4/3 style". C'est a dire en réduisant un peu la largeur en rognant sur le vide qui se trouve deriere le dernier personnage de droite.
Comme ça (en gros avec un pécé):


----------



## Macounette (27 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ben euh, oui, mais c'était pas ça que je voulais dire : je me demandais juste à quoi elle resemblait sans recadrage. C'est à dire à cela (je rappelle donc que la photo est d'Yvos, pour ceux qui n'ont pas tout suivi  ) :


Ah oui, elle est nettement  mieux "non-recadrée".  

Ce plan incliné confère à la scène un plus grand dynamisme.  et c'est faire honneur aux derviches tournants dont les performances ont de quoi... faire perdre l'équilibre à ceux qui les regardent !


----------



## NightWalker (27 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je dois commencer a etre déformé par mon E-300 mais je la recadrerai bien un peu en "4/3 style". C'est a dire en réduisant un peu la largeur en rognant sur le vide qui se trouve deriere le dernier personnage de droite.
> Comme ça (en gros avec un pécé):



En fait, juste histoire de recentrer un peu l'évenement... j'ai rogné juste un peu à droite et en bas...






_RAPPEL: cette belle photo est toujours d'yvos_


----------



## NightWalker (27 Juillet 2005)

Bah finalement, l'original est huachement mieux....     elle a plus de dynamique


----------



## AntoineD (27 Juillet 2005)

Je me demande si la photo d'Yvos ne vient pas de gagner le nombre maximum d'affichages en une page


----------



## NightWalker (27 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si la photo d'Yvos ne vient pas de gagner le nombre maximum d'affichages en une page



et retoucher... recadrer par les autres....


----------



## Macounette (27 Juillet 2005)

Il est gâté yvos, ce soir...


----------



## NightWalker (27 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Il est gâté yvos, ce soir...



Ouaisss... je vois ça... en plus de la couronne que tu viens de lui attribuer...


----------



## Macounette (27 Juillet 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Ouaisss... je vois ça... en plus de la couronne que tu viens de lui attribuer...


C'est à ça que je faisais allusion justement 
J'espère que la prochaine fois, tu participeras au concours !


----------



## NightWalker (27 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est à ça que je faisais allusion justement
> J'espère que la prochaine fois, tu participeras au concours !



Je regrette de n'avoir pu participer à ce thème, d'autant plus que j'adore l'eau...  mais il me manquait du temps juste avant les vacances, à la fin de la semaine... :rateau:


----------



## alan.a (28 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est à ça que je faisais allusion justement
> J'espère que la prochaine fois, tu participeras au concours !



Attention de bien respecter les délais 

Parait qu'il y a des touristes qui postent super à la bourre


----------



## Macounette (28 Juillet 2005)

Oui, j'avoue, je suis un peu maniaque sur les délais. :rose:  
Mais une mention spéciale pour ta photo qui est superbe


----------



## pim (28 Juillet 2005)

Je ne résiste pas à l'envie de vous remontrer ma petite nièce Constance, bientôt 3 mois, ici dans les bras de son grand-père :






Et aussi, je pense qu'il s'agit d'un faucon pèlerin, qui a paniqué légèrement contre une vitre de la terrasse :


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

content de voir ta niece, tu feliciteras la maman et le papa....
et un bonjour a ton pere et a ta mere........
qu'il garde un peu de poire au frais, des fois que je passe par chez vous....

super le rapace........


----------



## Le Gognol (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je ne supporte pas que mon verre soit vide............



Moi non plus... 






'+


----------



## ange_63 (28 Juillet 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Et aussi, je pense qu'il s'agit d'un faucon pèlerin, qui a paniqué légèrement contre une vitre de la terrasse :




Woua! Il est arrivé jusque chez vous! C pas souvent qu'on voit ça! 
Il est magnifique!


----------



## AntoineD (28 Juillet 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Je regrette de n'avoir pu participer à ce thème, d'autant plus que j'adore l'eau...  mais il me manquait du temps juste avant les vacances, à la fin de la semaine... :rateau:



Vous parlez de quel concours ?


----------



## ange_63 (28 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Vous parlez de quel concours ?



Le concourt photos sur le thème de l'eau=>

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=104379&page=4&pp=20

Et bientot un nouveau thème!


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ben euh, oui, mais c'était pas ça que je voulais dire : je me demandais juste à quoi elle resemblait sans recadrage. C'est à dire à cela (je rappelle donc que la photo est d'Yvos, pour ceux qui n'ont pas tout suivi  ) :


 
Je pinaillerais bien en disant que la photo que je t'ai envoyée était à l'envers  ..mais non..


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2005)

Y a pas grand monde dans les couloirs de l'hopital  la nuit:


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Je pinaillerais bien en disant que la photo que je t'ai envoyée était à l'envers  ..mais non..



Tu veux dire que le derviche danssait le smurf?!?


----------



## AntoineD (28 Juillet 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Le concourt photos sur le thème de l'eau=>
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=104379&page=4&pp=20
> 
> Et bientot un nouveau thème!



Ah ! ok. Ben justement, oui, comme le fait remarquer Alèm à un moment, c'est dommage qu'il ne s'organise de la même manière que les autres concours, mais très bonne initiative tout de même  Et pour celle du thread : c'est bien d'avoir créé un fil où les "amateurs" n'ont plus peur... même si ça fait un peu ghetto  

D'ailleurs, on ne discerne pas si facilement les photos d'un pro ou celles d'un amateur... rien que moi : je suis à la frontière amateur/pro pour le moment, vous imaginez le bordel !


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas grand monde dans les couloirs de l'hopital la nuit:


 
:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

le docteur Ross, il est où??


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> 
> le docteur Ross, il est où??



Derrière l'objectif!


----------



## AntoineD (28 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas grand monde dans les couloirs de l'hopital  la nuit:



On se croirait dans Shining.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> On se croirait dans Shining.



Avec un peu de 2001 aussi 

C'est un peu pour ça que j'ai eu envie de faire cette photo


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas grand monde dans les couloirs de l'hopital  la nuit:



"Bon, il est ou l'anesthésiste ??"   
"Heu... la derniére fois qu'on la vu, il prenait des photos des couloirs de l'aile sud qui est fermée..."  
"   :mouais: ... Attention, j'suis un fou moi... s'il est pas là dans 1 mn, je l'opére à vif le malade hein !!! ...   :rateau:
... :affraid:... "Anesthésiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiste...."


----------



## AntoineD (28 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> "Bon, il est ou l'anesthésiste ??"
> "Heu... la derniére fois qu'on la vu, il prenait des photos des couloirs de l'aile sud qui est fermée..."
> "   :mouais: ... Attention, j'suis un fou moi... s'il est pas là dans 1 mn, je l'opére à vif le malade hein !!! ...   :rateau:
> ... :affraid:... "Anesthésiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiste...."



Moi, en tout cas, si je dois me faire opérer, je demande un gars dont l'avatar sur Mac Gé n'est pas Iggy Pop... c'est moyen rassurant, l'anesthésie avec des produits pas propre


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> "Bon, il est ou l'anesthésiste ??"
> "Heu... la derniére fois qu'on la vu, il prenait des photos des couloirs de l'aile sud qui est fermée..."
> "  :mouais: ... Attention, j'suis un fou moi... s'il est pas là dans 1 mn, je l'opére à vif le malade hein !!! ...  :rateau:
> ... :affraid:... "Anesthésiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiste...."


 
C'est clair que c'est pas la photo qui fait flipper, mais le fait que médecins et consors (foguenne aime bien aussi les photos au boulot..  ) aillent faire joujou avec leurs bestioles numériques...  

tudju! toufoulkamp!


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> "Bon, il est ou l'anesthésiste ??"
> "Heu... la derniére fois qu'on la vu, il prenait des photos des couloirs de l'aile sud qui est fermée..."
> "   :mouais: ... Attention, j'suis un fou moi... s'il est pas là dans 1 mn, je l'opére à vif le malade hein !!! ...   :rateau:
> ... :affraid:... "Anesthésiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiste...."



Ce couloir n'est pas fermé mais disons qu'il dessert des lieux peu utilisés la nuit 
D'ailleurs au moment ou je m'installais pour prendre la photo un type a débarqué au fond du couloir. Il a du me prendre pour un taré   

Note: on peu très bien opérer sans anesthésie.... avec des boules quiés


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Moi, en tout cas, si je dois me faire opérer, je demande un gars dont l'avatar sur Mac Gé n'est pas Iggy Pop... c'est moyen rassurant, l'anesthésie avec des produits pas propre



La nuit t'as pas le choix: je suis le seul


----------



## AntoineD (28 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> La nuit t'as pas le choix: je suis le seul



Tu bosses où...?


----------



## N°6 (28 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! ok. Ben justement, oui, comme le fait remarquer Alèm à un moment, c'est dommage qu'il ne s'organise de la même manière que les autres concours, mais très bonne initiative tout de même  Et pour celle du thread : c'est bien d'avoir créé un fil où les "amateurs" n'ont plus peur... même si ça fait un peu ghetto



Bah, c'était plus histoire de motiver les gens que d'ouvrir une compétition, mais il n'y a pas de ghetto qui tienne : les pros & semi-pros sont attendus* et on adorerait bénéficier de leurs remarques et conseils techniques...   Et appliquer les mêmes règles, ça voudrait dire allonger les délais pour le vote, ça ferait totalement doublon avec le concours du mois... non ?

Mais bon, je le répète, si ce sujet vous semble vraiment accessoire et redondant, on peut l'abandonner, je n'en ferai pas un drame  

* [edit] Ah ben non, toi on t'attend plus, je viens de remarquer que tu étais arrivé ! :love:  [/edit]


----------



## AntoineD (28 Juillet 2005)

non, non c'est très bien   

Nota : je suis pas encore tout à fait pro mais c'est vria que j'essaie


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Tu bosses où...?




Il est anéthesiste


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il est anéthesiste



Comment tu sais ça?


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu sais ça?




Super  simple quand on regarde ta profession on en déduit que tu es anéthesiste mais je garde un très mauvais souvenir d'un anéthésiste , j'espère que c'est pas toi :hein: . 


En passant une petite photo


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> mais je garde un très mauvais souvenir d'un anéthésiste , j'espère que c'est pas toi :hein: .



Va savoir...   

Jolie photo


----------



## AntoineD (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Il est anéthesiste



C'est pas pour être méchant mais... ça répond pas trop à une question avec "où"... 


Mais c'est pas grave : je me rappelle qu'il est dans le sud. Ce qui me rassure puisque j'y descend rarement (ou alors vachement plus au sud ).


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Va savoir...
> 
> Jolie photo




Merci mais je vais être oblige de te supprimer , tu en sais déjà trop


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Merci mais je vais être oblige de te supprimer , tu en sais déjà trop



Ne te donne pas cette peine: je suis imputrescible, inoxydable, ininflammable et a l'épreuve des balles   

Bon ca manque pas un peu de photos ici?


----------



## ange_63 (28 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon ca manque pas un peu de photos ici?



  Si carrément même !


----------



## Moumoune (28 Juillet 2005)

Des lavandes, y'en a même en pays pictave...


----------



## manulemafatais (28 Juillet 2005)

Ça défile ici, ça défile. Et moi je n'ai rien à poster   




Ou presque...


----------



## ficelle (28 Juillet 2005)

jusquà cette nuit, 4h10, mon frère avait une belle twingo....






 :mouais:   :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (28 Juillet 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Ça défile ici, ça défile. Et moi je n'ai rien à poster
> 
> Ou presque...



Sympa quand même ta photo pour dire que tu n'as rein a poster!


----------



## ange_63 (28 Juillet 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> jusquà cette nuit, 4h10, mon frère avait une belle twingo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HO ! Bin ça alors qu'est-ce qui lui est arrivé! A la  twingo et a ton frère !!!


----------



## kitetrip (28 Juillet 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, un smart-o-phile....


 
Ben c'est la Roadster brabus la moins chère que j'ai pu trouver


----------



## alan.a (28 Juillet 2005)

Et tout ça entre la voie pompiers et la Croix Rouge ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Et tout ça entre la voie pompiers et la Croix Rouge ...



Roh, incroyable, j'avais pas remarqué.............





			
				kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est la Roadster brabus la moins chère que j'ai pu trouver



tu veux que je te vende la mienne.....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juillet 2005)




----------



## gresillons (28 Juillet 2005)

encore un jeu d'eau...


----------



## yvos (28 Juillet 2005)

chouette


----------



## pim (28 Juillet 2005)

Gresillons, c'est superbe, comme les autres fois !  :love:


----------



## AntoineD (28 Juillet 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

>



sympathique  Dommage qu'elle arrive trop tard


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

gresillons a dit:
			
		

> encore un jeu d'eau...





Terrible , c'est a Paris ?


----------



## gresillons (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Terrible , c'est a Paris ?





Oui à Paris dans un parc pas très loin du Bd St Michel


----------



## Gregg (28 Juillet 2005)

gresillons a dit:
			
		

> Oui à Paris dans un parc pas très loin du Bd St Michel




Lequel ?  :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (28 Juillet 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Lequel ?  :mouais:



  :mouais: 
Non au flood... oui aux mp...


----------



## Foguenne (28 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas grand monde dans les couloirs de l'hopital  la nuit:




Marrant, j'ai pris exactement le même type de photos dernièrement.


----------



## AntoineD (28 Juillet 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Marrant, j'ai pris exactement le même type de photos dernièrement.



ben vas-y montre-les au lieu de faire le malin


----------



## Foguenne (28 Juillet 2005)

elles sont moche c'est un test j'attend qu'un couloir soit terminer pour le photographier. 
C'est le jour ou j'ai pris les perfs que j'ai fait ces tests.


----------



## alan.a (28 Juillet 2005)

Pour rester dans le sujet, mais moi je n'avais pas de blouse blanche


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

ben voilà, une photo faîtes en début d'hiver dernier


----------



## AntoineD (28 Juillet 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ben voilà, une photo faîtes en début d'hiver dernier



ça donne envie d'y aller


----------



## AntoineD (28 Juillet 2005)

Pour ceux qui veulent aller un peu plus loin sur le sens que peut prendre une image, sur la confrontation de l'image de presse à l'art, je viens de lire un très intéressant article sur le site du Monde. Ça peut les intéresser. 

notamment les Suisses : il y a une expo à Bâle.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ça donne envie d'y aller



c'est les monts du lyonnais
je devrais y retourner pour avoir la version été


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour rester dans le sujet, mais moi je n'avais pas de blouse blanche



Ton couloir est beaucoup moins long que le miens


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

Euh je change de sujet ... j'ai jamais trop aimé les hôpitaux :rose: ...









 Aujourd'hui j'avais l'impression d'être loin :love:


----------



## Macounette (28 Juillet 2005)

waaaahhhh c'est bôôô :love:
Merci Lorna pour cet instant d'évasion :rose:

AntoineD : merci pour le tuyau, j'irai faire un saut à Bâle pour l'expo


----------



## AntoineD (28 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> waaaahhhh c'est bôôô :love:
> Merci Lorna pour cet instant d'évasion :rose:
> 
> AntoineD : merci pour le tuyau, j'irai faire un saut à Bâle pour l'expo



salauds de Suisses, pour moi c'est trop loin


----------



## alan.a (29 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ton couloir est beaucoup moins long que le miens



Faux, je suis juste bcp plus avancé dedans


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euh je change de sujet ... j'ai jamais trop aimé les hôpitaux :rose: ...



Vous avez demandé la mer. Ne quittez pas:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

Jolies photos Jp :love:

La première on dirait vraiment la côté landaise en ce moment


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> La première on dirait vraiment la côté landaise en ce moment



Bah nan c'est la guadeloupe.


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> AntoineD : merci pour le tuyau, j'irai faire un saut à Bâle pour l'expo



Moi j'irai jamais là bas, trop paumé, c'est un vrai trou...

'+


----------



## AntoineD (29 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah nan c'est la guadeloupe.



Comme quoi ! Pourquoi s'emmerder à aller si loin ?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juillet 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'irai jamais là bas, trop paumé, c'est un vrai trou...
> 
> '+




Et en plus y parait que ca pue


----------



## nikolo (29 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour rester dans le sujet, mais moi je n'avais pas de blouse blanche


C'est toujours aussi moche un hôpital/Clinique


----------



## maiwen (29 Juillet 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours aussi moche un hôpital/Clinique


y'a pire que celui-là ... là les murs sont euh ... beiges et il y'a des fenêtres ...  :mouais:






la photo n'est pas de moi... elle a été prise par mon père ou ma mère hier ou avant-hier en suisse


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi ! Pourquoi s'emmerder à aller si loin ?



Ben voilà ce que je voulais dire en fait  mais de manière plus ..euh diplomatique 

(merci Jpmiss mais je sais encore lire les adresses URL explicites )


----------



## argothian22 (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> y'a pire que celui-là ... là les murs sont euh ... beiges et il y'a des fenêtres ...  :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je savais pas que tu avais fais la ferme ...


----------



## Virpeen (29 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> la photo n'est pas de moi... elle a été prise par mon père ou ma mère hier ou avant-hier en suisse


Je veux le mêêêêêêêême !!!! J'adore les ânes (  ) !  :love:  :love:


----------



## benao (29 Juillet 2005)

par chez moi, ça butine dur.......







 :love:


----------



## sylko (30 Juillet 2005)

Ces deux prises ont été faites hier, à 20 heures, depuis Villeneuve, au bout du lac Léman, C'est Montreux sur la droite. La lumière était magique, mais les vents étaient à nouveau très violents et des gouttes commençaient a tomber. Je me suis barré avant que ça dégénère. 






La rive française sur la gauche.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

c'est impressionnant !!

Superbes photos Sylko  ... ça me rappelle un truc*  


_* la beauté des images en moins :rose:_


----------



## sylko (30 Juillet 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> c'est impressionnant !!
> 
> Superbes photos Sylko  ... ça me rappelle un truc*
> 
> ...




Arghhh, en effet!

On se sent vraiment tout petit, dans ces moments là.  

Il y a quelques semaines, j'ai assisté à l'avant première du film «La Guerre des Mondes» avec mon fils. Il était projeté dans un amphithéatre romain, à Martigny.

Avec ce qui se passe dans le scénario, le ciel et l'écran ne faisaient plus qu'un. Il y avait des éclairs tout autour de nous et il a plut, durant toute la projection. Un moment magique, abrités sous nos parapluies.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Arghhh, en effet!
> 
> On se sent vraiment tout petit, dans ces moments là.
> 
> ...




Une projection hors du commun ! 

Moi j'ai souvent le nez en l'air (bon la tête aussi :rose: )


----------



## Macounette (30 Juillet 2005)

En parlant d'orage...






C'était au même endroit que sylko (plus précisément à Montreux), mais il y a quelques semaines.

sylko, Lorna, bravo pour vos photos elles sont superbes


----------



## Macounette (30 Juillet 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il y a quelques semaines, j'ai assisté à l'avant première du film «La Guerre des Mondes» avec mon fils. Il était projeté dans un amphithéatre romain, à Martigny.
> 
> Avec ce qui se passe dans le scénario, le ciel et l'écran ne faisaient plus qu'un. Il y avait des éclairs tout autour de nous et il a plut, durant toute la projection. Un moment magique, abrités sous nos parapluies.


 
Il m'est arrivé un truc semblable y'a une dizaine d'années, au cinéma open-air à Zurich.
C'était l'été, une journée étouffante de chaleur.
Le film, "A Passage to India" de David Lean. La chaleur y joue aussi un grand rôle, car elle altère la perception des personnes envers la réalité...

A un moment donné, y'a d'énormes nuages dans le ciel, et la mousson arrive. Tout d'abord ce ne sont que des gouttes éparses, ensuite, c'est le déluge. La mousson apporte la fraîcheur tant attendue, et la délivrance pour les personnages.

Il s'est passé la même chose "en vrai". Pendant que les premières gouttes tombaient à l'écran, elles se mirent aussi à tomber sur les spectateurs.
Et lorsque le déluge arriva dans le film, il se mit à tomber des trombes.  Pile poil au même instant.
L'audience était ravie, on sifflait, on riait... mais personne n'est parti. On a tous fini trempés.  C'était magique.


----------



## jc34 (30 Juillet 2005)

Ouahh vous avez des orages magnifiques vers chez vous  

Ici c'est tellement rare que j'en ai jamais photographié   

J'ai pu chopper un nuage quand meme !!


----------



## jc34 (30 Juillet 2005)

oups désolé pour la taille c'est un chouille grand peut etre ...


----------



## Aragorn (30 Juillet 2005)

Voici une photo qui a bien failli me coûter la vie. 
J'étais parti pour photographier un pitit insecte inoffensif type mouche, sauterelle, papillon... Mais rien à me mettre sous la dent. :rateau:
Soudain j'aperçus la bête qui semblait sommeiller nonchalamment sur notre terrasse. Je m'approchais donc à pas de loup en prenant bien soin de progresser dans le sens contraire au vent. 
J'allais appuyer sur le déclencheur lorsque cet animal qui n'a rien à envier au tigre, fondit sur moi. Si je vous écris ce soir, c'est qu'une fois encore mon agilité légendaire me sauva la vie. D'un bond de félin j'évitais la piqûre fatale.
Regardez la photo, c'était juste avant son envol. On distingue bien son ½il torve et le filet de bave qui transpire entre ses mandibules acérées. 

:king:


----------



## AntoineD (30 Juillet 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Voici une photo qui a bien failli me coûter la vie.
> J'étais parti pour photographier un pitit insecte inoffensif type mouche, sauterelle, papillon... Mais rien à me mettre sous la dent. :rateau:
> Soudain j'aperçus la bête qui semblait sommeiller nonchalamment sur notre terrasse. Je m'approchais donc à pas de loup en prenant bien soin de progresser dans le sens contraire au vent.



Moi, j'aurais pas osé m'approcher... brrr :hein:


----------



## NightWalker (30 Juillet 2005)

"Brrrrrrrr"...   je préfère m'approcher des bourdons qui sont aussi plus jolis que les guêpes qui sont très imprévisibles...


----------



## ange_63 (30 Juillet 2005)

Voici une petite photo prise au saut du lit en sortant de la tente dans un joli petit camping!! Elle est sans prétention par rapport à la qualité d'autres photos :rose:, mais j'l'aime bien!   :love:



 

 :love: 
​


----------



## Macounette (31 Juillet 2005)

Aragorn : Brrrrrrrr :affraid: mais superbe photo :love:
Ange : chouette  la verdure, moi j'adore. :love:


----------



## macelene (31 Juillet 2005)

​ 

Les souris dansent...      ​


----------



## ange_63 (31 Juillet 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ange : chouette  la verdure, moi j'adore. :love:



Merci beaucoup Macounette !!!  
   :rose:


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2005)

une phrase d'Ingmar Bergman pour me donner du c½ur à l'ouvrage dans la tempête qui noie : "quoiqu'il advienne, toujours tu célébreras ton culte"...   





_cliquez sur l'image_


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> une phrase d'Ingmar Bergman pour me donner du c½ur à l'ouvrage dans la tempête qui noie : "quoiqu'il advienne, toujours tu célébreras ton culte"...




Superbe Galerie.........


----------



## Aragorn (31 Juillet 2005)

Et voici un chtit cliché d'un tout petit melon qui pousse dans notre potager ! :love:
En fait, il est un peu plus petit qu'une noix. 
C'est vraiment difficile à faire pousser en tout cas. 

:king:


----------



## NightWalker (31 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> une phrase d'Ingmar Bergman pour me donner du c½ur à l'ouvrage dans la tempête qui noie : "quoiqu'il advienne, toujours tu célébreras ton culte"...
> _cliquez sur l'image_


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


----------



## macinside (31 Juillet 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> une phrase d'Ingmar Bergman pour me donner du c½ur à l'ouvrage dans la tempête qui noie : "quoiqu'il advienne, toujours tu célébreras ton culte"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




très jolies :love:


----------



## alan.a (31 Juillet 2005)

C'est sur cette image d'Alèm que je quitte le forum pour 10 jours dans les Highlands Écossais.  :love: 

Si je réussis quelques images, vous le verrez ici, assez vite pour les clichés numériques, un peu moins pour les 6x6.

a+


----------



## mactambour (31 Juillet 2005)

Aragorn a dit:
			
		

> Et voici un chtit cliché d'un tout petit melon qui pousse dans notre potager ! :love:
> En fait, il est un peu plus petit qu'une noix.
> C'est vraiment difficile à faire pousser en tout cas.
> 
> :king:



Il est tout mignon ton petit melon...  
Mais il est plus petit que ma tomate... , verte : ce qui plaira à Macounette    








 

 :love: 
​


----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur cette image d'Alèm que je quitte le forum pour 10 jours dans les Highlands Écossais.  :love:
> 
> Si je réussis quelques images, vous le verrez ici, assez vite pour les clichés numériques, un peu moins pour les 6x6.
> 
> a+



Bonnes vacances


----------



## AntoineD (31 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur cette image d'Alèm que je quitte le forum pour 10 jours dans les Highlands Écossais.  :love:
> 
> Si je réussis quelques images, vous le verrez ici, assez vite pour les clichés numériques, un peu moins pour les 6x6.
> 
> a+



les gosses vont adorer 

(en tout cas moi si j'étais un gosse j'adorerais)


----------



## Macounette (31 Juillet 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur cette image d'Alèm que je quitte le forum pour 10 jours dans les Highlands Écossais.  :love:
> 
> Si je réussis quelques images, vous le verrez ici, assez vite pour les clichés numériques, un peu moins pour les 6x6.
> 
> a+


Bonnes vacances 

Aragorn, mactambour... zoulies légumes.


----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2005)

Deux photos ce soir


----------



## NightWalker (31 Juillet 2005)

magnifiques... sublimes...


----------



## AntoineD (31 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Deux photos ce soir



Putain, je regrette de ne pas pouvoir y aller en septembre... 

Et c'est où, exactement, en Iran ?


----------



## yvos (31 Juillet 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Putain, je regrette de ne pas pouvoir y aller en septembre...
> 
> Et c'est où, exactement, en Iran ?



cette année ou l'année prochaine, peu importe, tu finiras bien par y aller 

c'était à Kashan, à 2-3 heures au sud de Teheran


----------



## Macounette (31 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Deux photos ce soir


Magnifiques...


----------



## AntoineD (31 Juillet 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> cette année ou l'année prochaine, peu importe, tu finiras bien par y aller
> 
> c'était à Kashan, à 2-3 heures au sud de Teheran



Et comment !


----------



## Virpeen (31 Juillet 2005)

Et de 2 aussi : je me mets au N&B lentement, très lentement... :rose: 








Edit : yvos, on ne va pas du tout aux mêmes endroits


----------



## alèm (31 Juillet 2005)

je préfère ta deuxième virpeen, peut-être ai-je du mal avec les trucs "penchés" (en contre-plongée) mais j'aime bien tes matières sur la première, si tu en vois d'autres, n'hésites pas !

yvos : regarde ton coup de boule et pense à un pied (genre léger en basalte) avec niveau incorporé !


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

c'est vrai que la deuxième a plus de gueule que la première


----------



## NightWalker (1 Août 2005)

Perso, je préfère la première. Le "close up" renforce cet effet délabré du bâtiment...


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> yvos : regarde ton coup de boule et pense à un pied (genre léger en basalte) avec niveau incorporé !


 
quoi, ça penche? 
ça doit être une illusion d'optique


----------



## bouilla (1 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> une phrase d'Ingmar Bergman pour me donner du c½ur à l'ouvrage dans la tempête qui noie : "quoiqu'il advienne, toujours tu célébreras ton culte"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'est incroyable la différence de gamma sur pc et sur mac, j'ai vu la photo hier sur le mac et elle paraissait tres bien, et aujourd'hui sur le pc, c'est archi sombre


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2005)

j'avoue qu'elle est archi-sombre de toute façon, j'ai sous-exposé d'un diaph par rapport à ce que me disait la cellule en priorité diaph (j'y suis quasi tout le temps)


----------



## NED (1 Août 2005)

La voilà ma plus belle photo !!!
 Bonjour,
Je m'appelle Maël,
Je suis né le 31 juillet 2005 à 13h59,
Je mesure 49 cm et je pèse 3kg310...
Papa et Maman sont ravis,





 Ned et Manue NEDELLEC

 :bebe:​


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> La voilà ma plus belle photo !!!
> ​



et bien tu as enfin trouvé !!


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> La voilà ma plus belle photo !!!
> Bonjour,
> Je m'appelle Maël,
> Je suis né le 31 juillet 2005 à 13h59,
> ...



C'est vrai qu'elle est jolie ta photo  , à un détail près : les reflets roses sur ton n&b sont très très moches... ça bave... dommage


----------



## NED (1 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'elle est jolie ta photo  , à un détail près : les reflets roses sur ton n&b sont très très moches... ça bave... dommage



Je t'avoues que ca été fait un peu à l'arrache....


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'elle est jolie ta photo  , à un détail près : les reflets roses sur ton n&b sont très très moches... ça bave... dommage



Je dois être bigleux je vois pas de rose sur la photo :rose::rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (1 Août 2005)

Félicitations NED !!!!  
Et que la force soit avec le petit padawan


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Je dois être bigleux je vois pas de rose sur la photo :rose::rateau:



Euh... soit c'est moi qui ai mal étalonné mon écran hier [aïe...] soit c'est ton écran.

Les deux sont possibles. Quelqu'un peut-il me dire s'il voit du rose sur la tof ?...


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Les deux sont possibles. Quelqu'un peut-il me dire s'il voit du rose sur la tof ?...


 
tu parles probablement du petit mot introductif à la photo...:rateau:


----------



## molgow (1 Août 2005)

L'autre jour, je suis allé cueillir des myrtilles sauvages 

 C'était bon :love:


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> L'autre jour, je suis allé cueillir des myrtilles sauvages
> 
> C'était bon :love:
> 
> ...




Pouawah !! ça donne envie de faire ça :








Tient pour toi !


----------



## molgow (1 Août 2005)

Héhé... je préfère les manger avec de la crème double et de la glace vanille :love:
C'est tellement long à ramasser (600g en 1 heure à 2 personnes) que je préfère les manger à "l'état naturel", le plus simplement possible et le meilleur possible


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2005)

[mode chieur]euh... on a dit "vos plus belles photos"...  :rateau:  

ya sûrement du post-traitement à faire sur vos photos, non ? parce que là si vous nous sortez vos dernières photos comme les plus belles sans prendre soin d'elles, ça fait un peu floodesque... molgow, corrige le contraste, les couleurs, rajoute un peu de netteté qu'on voit mieux ta zone de PDC... argothian, évite le flash comme ça surtout avec une surface blanche et un autre métallique : c'est cramé [/mode chieur]


----------



## molgow (1 Août 2005)

Ce sujet serait bien triste s'il n'y avait que des _belles_ photos selon les critères que toi ou d'autres photographes pros autodéclarés édicteraient.


----------



## NightWalker (1 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> La voilà ma plus belle photo !!!
> Bonjour,
> Je m'appelle Maël,
> Je suis né le 31 juillet 2005 à 13h59,
> ...



Félicitation à la famille NED 

Pour AntoineD, moi non plus je ne vois pas de zone rose sur la photo... mais un petit texte... oui


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> [mode chieur]euh... on a dit "vos plus belles photos"...  :rateau:
> 
> ya sûrement du post-traitement à faire sur vos photos, non ? parce que là si vous nous sortez vos dernières photos comme les plus belles sans prendre soin d'elles, ça fait un peu floodesque... molgow, corrige le contraste, les couleurs, rajoute un peu de netteté qu'on voit mieux ta zone de PDC... argothian, évite le flash comme ça surtout avec une surface blanche et un autre métallique : c'est cramé [/mode chieur]



c'était ma plus belle photo .... tu mes vexes


----------



## Macounette (1 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Euh... soit c'est moi qui ai mal étalonné mon écran hier [aïe...] soit c'est ton écran.
> 
> Les deux sont possibles. Quelqu'un peut-il me dire s'il voit du rose sur la tof ?...


Pas de rose pour moi... je pensais moi aussi que tu faisais allusion au petit mot "rose" au début du post.


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pas de rose pour moi... je pensais moi aussi que tu faisais allusion au petit mot "rose" au début du post.



An c'est bon je suis pas fou !


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pas de rose pour moi... je pensais moi aussi que tu faisais allusion au petit mot "rose" au début du post.



Ben le rose du post est un peu illisible...

Bon, ça fait iéch, moi je vois du rose sur la photo.
Comme c'est du n&b enregistré en RVB, il y a vraiment ces aberrations, mais je me demande si c'est normal que je les voies autant.

Y'a-t-il ici un photographe bien équipé en écran qui pourrait me dire si je délire ?...


----------



## ange_63 (1 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> _Euh... soit c'est moi qui ai mal étalonné mon écran hier [aïe...] soit c'est ton écran.
> Les deux sont possibles. Quelqu'un peut-il me dire s'il voit du rose sur la tof ?..._



Non moi non plus y a pas d'rose!! La photo est magnifique et en N&B seulement!
Félicitation au papa et la maman, et bienvenu à ce petit bout d'choux!


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> [mode chieur]euh... on a dit "vos plus belles photos"...  :rateau:
> 
> ya sûrement du post-traitement à faire sur vos photos, non ? parce que là si vous nous sortez vos dernières photos comme les plus belles sans prendre soin d'elles, ça fait un peu floodesque... molgow, corrige le contraste, les couleurs, rajoute un peu de netteté qu'on voit mieux ta zone de PDC... argothian, évite le flash comme ça surtout avec une surface blanche et un autre métallique : c'est cramé [/mode chieur]



Dommage que certains se vexent d'un tel commentaire... Moi je le trouve très juste &#8211; eh oui ! C'est un peu dommage que ce thread soit parfois envie de photos sans autre intérêt que celui porté par le photographe à son sujet... les photos des animaux de compagnie sont de bons exemples : peu d'entre elles justifient d'être postées dans le cadre d'un sujet intitulé : "vos plus *belles *photos"...

En plus, Alèm a le grand mérite de vous donner quelques petits conseils qui n'ont pas spécialement à voir avec les canons de la photo pro. Il s'agit de conseils de bon sens.

Désolé, Argothian, moi aussi, je l'avalerai volontiers, ta tarte  , mais la photo en elle-même n'a pas grand intérêt. Seule, vraiment, elle dit : "regardez, une tarte". Et basta. Bon, dans une série de photo du même genre, on pourrait tomber dans de la photo documentaro-artistique mais là tout de même... il manque qq. chose. 

Pourquoi ne pas essayer de  refaire la photo, en évitant le flash, cette fois-ci ? Ou en le diffusant ? En mettant par exemple un tissu blanc devant le flash... sur les APN, c'est une astuce qui m'a souvent servi


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Non moi non plus y a pas d'rose!! La photo est magnifique et en N&B seulement!
> Félicitation au papa et la maman, et bienvenu à ce petit bout d'choux!



bon... je vais revoir tout ça... il doit y avoir une dominante rouge sur mon écran... je vais refaire le truc.


----------



## Macounette (1 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que certains se vexent d'un tel commentaire... Moi je le trouve très juste &#8211; eh oui ! C'est un peu dommage que ce thread soit parfois envie de photos sans autre intérêt que celui porté par le photographe à son sujet... les photos des animaux de compagnie sont de bons exemples : peu d'entre elles justifient d'être postées dans le cadre d'un sujet intitulé : "vos plus *belles *photos"...


C'est pour ça que je retourne mon clavier 100x dans ... les doigts   avant de poster une photo ici.

Ceci dit, le concept des plus *belles* photos n'est-il pas à la base subjectif ?  Les critères que vous, vous appliquez à ce que doit être une belle photo peuvent différer de ceux des "autres"... 

Quand je dis "vous", c'est que dans ce thread on peut dire qu'il y a deux "groupes", les photographes chevronnés, et ... les autres. Il faut évidemment que le sujet continue à garder de l'intérêt pour tout le monde, donc je suis d'accord qu'il faut faire une certaine sélection... pas poster le premier cliché venu... mais d'autre part, il ne faut pas que certains se sentent exclus...

En tout cas, la visite régulière de ce thread m'a beaucoup apporté. Je suis devenue nettement plus critique envers mes propres photos... Résultat, d'une série de 100 photos, c'est à peine si une vingtaine passera la barre du "acceptable"... c'est le meilleur moyen de progresser : la critique.


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, la visite régulière de ce thread m'a beaucoup apporté. Je suis devenue nettement plus critique envers mes propres photos... Résultat, d'une série de 100 photos, c'est à peine si une vingtaine passera la barre du "acceptable"... c'est le meilleur moyen de progresser : la critique.



tout est dit 

La beauté peut être subjective, certes, mais une sélection s'impose.

Je ne crois que toute photo doit avoir "quelque chose". Quelque chose qui fait que c'est la photo de son auteur et pas d'un autre... or parfois, on a ici des photos trop simple.

Moi ça ne me gêne pas mais un peu plus d'autoviolence envers ses propres photos pourrait faire du bien 

Je poste assez peu, ce n'est pas pour rien. Je trouve assez nulle la plupart de mes photos.
Je dois avouer que ce thread m'a beaucoup apporté. Y compris par le biais des photos dites très amateurs. Il y a toujours un truc à dire.

Et pour finir : il n'y a que des photographes. La seule différence entre un amateur et un pro, c'est que le second est payé et doit répondre à certaines demandes... Mais dans les deux cas, il s'agit toujours d'"écrire avec la lumière" &#8211; c'est le sens étymologique de "photographe", rien de plus


----------



## alèm (1 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ce sujet serait bien triste s'il n'y avait que des _belles_ photos selon les critères que toi ou d'autres photographes pros autodéclarés édicteraient.



cette discussion serait plus intéressante pour nous deux si tu ne partais pas sur un à-priori (dont je veux bien discuter en MP parce qu'ici c'est limite Hors-Sujet). bref...

ce n'est pas mon caractère de photographe pro que je mets en avant ici (surtout que je suis payé pour des photos que je n'expose pas ici parce qu'elles ne sont pas mes plus "belles" photos mais plutôt une interprétation d'½uvres d'arts donc je ne me sens pas entiérement l'auteur des photos même si pour mes clients artistes, ça l'est...  ) mais plutôt un léger côté "modérateur" et "pédagogue", au sens graphique, ta photo par exemple, perd l'intérêt de sa mise au point avec peu de PDC par son manque de dynamisme aux niveaux : contraste, densité, saturation et netteté. Avoue que c'est dommage qu'une photo ne puisse amélioré et la tienne peut l'être. il ya d'autres photos dans ces sujets et AntoineD ou d'autres m'en sont témoins, je ne prends pas les gens de haut depuis que je suis redevenu modérateur de ce forum. Néanmoins, je trouve naturellement dommage que les gens n'essayent pas d'améliorer leurs photos en apprenant au contact des autres. si tu viens poster ta photo comme ça sans  prendre le temps de te confronter, ça ne sert à rien. si c'est juste pour te faire plaisir, tu fais un site web...  mais ici, sur un forum, tu es dans le domaine de la confrontation donc il faut l'assumer. ta photo n'est pas nulle mais souffre de défauts. Celle d'argothian est décevante par cette aplat au flash. je veux bien que ce soit la meilleure d'une série mais il en a posté d'autres (juste une remarque pour argothian : des photos postés par toi semblent d'autres personnes que toi, ce n'est pas le but du sujet. merci) et bien plus intéressante.

je ne sais pas si ma réponse te convaincra maiis la réponse d'antoine était bien vu. il y  avait des commentaires dans mon post initial et aussi : je ne supporte pas les à-priori... 

ps pour NED : félicitations mais merci d'éviter les "multiposts" (post dans plusieurs forums de la même chose)


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Celle d'argothian est décevante par cette aplat au flash. je veux bien que ce soit la meilleure d'une série mais il en a posté d'autres (juste une remarque pour argothian : des photos postés par toi semblent d'autres personnes que toi, ce n'est pas le but du sujet. merci) et bien plus intéressante.



C'est bien tu prends le temps de répondre aux gens ... 

En ce qui concerne la photo de la tarte c'était de l'humour pour rebondir sur celle de moglow, elle est bien évidemment pas une de mes plus belles ps: là encore c'est de l'humour ...

si tu souhaites l'effacer y'a pas de problème.

Tu joues franc jeu c'est bien 

En ce qui concerne, mes photos postés elles sont toutes de moi sauf une je le reconnai qui à été faites par un ami (désolé si tu veux savoir laquelle fais le moi savoir)
_
ps: pour les autres ne mets pas ma parole en doute _


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne, mes photos postés elles sont toutes de moi sauf une je le reconnai qui à été faites par un ami (désolé si tu veux savoir laquelle fais le moi savoir)
> _
> ps: pour les autres ne mets pas ma parole en doute_




Je pense qu'ethiquement parlant, chaque photo postée ici se doit d'être "signée". Comprendre : même si elle n'est pas du "posteur", il faut savoir de qui elle est. D'ailleurs, je ne suis pas le dernier à avoir posté des photos faites des amis à moi parce que je les trouvais chouettes.

Mais ce que dit Alèm est vrai : le but ici n'est pas de poster autre chose que nos photos... la citation doit restée un petit à côté


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> La voilà ma plus belle photo !!!
> 
> 
> Bonjour,
> ...


Euh ! désolé les super-pros, artistes du déclencheur et donneurs de leçons, mais devant une telle photo, y'a qu'une chose à faire : se taire !
Surtout étant donné les circonstances !
Ned : chapeau !!!!!!!!


----------



## Macounette (1 Août 2005)

_"Toute photo est belle!  Après ça dépend seulement de celui qui la regarde..". 

_C'est le Squal qui m'avait dit ça lorsque j'avais posté ma toute première photo dans ce fil. Et il avait ajouté un commentaire amical au sujet du contraste ... à l'époque je ne l'ai pas suivi... je me disais, _"bof, elle a quoi ma photo... elle est bien..."_

Puis un an plus tard, j'ai repris la photo en question, et, à la lumière de ce que j'ai appris ici, je l'ai retravaillée.






J'ai encore beaucoup de progrès à faire mais le principal, c'est d'avoir l'oeil critique envers ce qu'on fait...


----------



## jpmiss (1 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! désolé les super-pros, artistes du déclencheur et donneurs de leçons, mais devant une telle photo, y'a qu'une chose à faire : se taire !
> Surtout étant donné les circonstances !
> Ned : chapeau !!!!!!!!


 
Gardes! Emparez vous de cet homme et reconduisez le sur le champs dans son cachot!


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Gardes! Emparez vous de cet homme et reconduisez le sur le champs dans son cachot!



Trés joliement fais !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Gardes! Emparez vous de cet homme et reconduisez le sur le champs dans son cachot!


J'y retourne ! et de ce pas encore ..... 
Je préfère le brouhaha du bar aux censeurs de ce forum ... pour moi, la photo c'est une explosion de sentiments et d'émotions, un instant figé pour l'éternité qui ne vaut que par l'oeil du photographe, un moment oû le coeur rejoint l'oeil dans un symphonie sur papier qui ne doit pas nécessairement être "glacé" !
Quand j'ai vu la photo de Ned, j'ai été bouleversé ... amour, tendresse ... tout y est !
On s'en fiche que le "rose bave un peu" ... faut être un pervers technique pour s'arrêter à ça ... z'êtes gonflants !
Avez-vous songé à l'instant où Ned a pris cette photo ? Avez-vous songé à ses sentiments, à son émotions ? Ben non ! "Le rose bave un peu" !
C'est pas un paysage ou une nature morte qu'on a des heures pour peaufiner ... c'est simplement un cri du coeur !
Mais où va t'on ??????


----------



## Foguenne (1 Août 2005)

The Big, relax, je pense qu'il y a eu un malentendu qui va se régler rapidement. 

Une petite photo:


----------



## Foguenne (1 Août 2005)

J'adore le 70-200 de Mackie 

Pour la course.






et pour le reste.


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

la course avait l'air d'être riche en émotion ...

.... mais montre nous plutot les photos de crash parcequ'avec la pluie il y a dû en avoir !!!


----------



## jpmiss (1 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> The Big, relax, je pense qu'il y a eu un malentendu qui va se régler rapidement.
> 
> Une petite photo:


 
J'aime bien! Domage que le courreur ne soit pas un peu plus net au milieu du décor filé mais ca donne un effet sacrément dynamique!


----------



## Foguenne (1 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien! Domage que le courreur ne soit pas un peu plus net au milieu du décor filé mais ca donne un effet sacrément dynamique!



Tu as tout a fait raison, c'est ce que je voulais faire mais je n'ai pas eu le temps, je devais m'occuper d'un relais. 
Le résultat ne me plait assez mais c'est une surprise, je voulais le kart net.


----------



## Foguenne (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> la course avait l'air d'être riche en émotion ...
> 
> .... mais montre nous plutot les photos de crash parcequ'avec la pluie il y a dû en avoir !!!



Cliques sur ma signature.


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Cliques sur ma signature.



Oh je suis déçu ... pas beaucoup de crash (des équipes adverses bien sûr pas de la team mac gé!!)

Sinon trés jolies photos !


----------



## Foguenne (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Oh je suis déçu ... pas beaucoup de crash (des équipes adverses bien sûr pas de la team mac gé!!)
> 
> Sinon trés jolies photos !



J'ai fait le plus gros crash de notre équipe. (au bout d'une ligne droite à fond, devant le publique  ) je crois que les membres de notre équipe avait d'autres tracas que de prendre une photo... 
(j'en suis sorti indem, le kart aussi, une barrière beaucoup moins. )


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait le plus gros crash de notre équipe. (au bout d'une ligne droite à fond, devant le publique  ) je crois que les membres de notre équipe avait d'autres tracas que de prendre une photo...
> (j'en suis sorti indem, le kart aussi, une barrière beaucoup moins. )



Ce qui est navrant est que tu es fait le crash devant le public !! La honte ... à mon avis t'as pas pu pécho aprés !!


----------



## Foguenne (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est navrant est que tu es fait le crash devant le public !! La honte ... à mon avis t'as pas pu pécho aprés !!



Aucune honte à avoir, crash avec un autre en pleine bagarre. 

J'ai réalisé le meilleur temps de notre équipe durant les 24H00 deux tours après.  (j'était bien énervé)
Bon, si tu veux parlé karting, rdv dans rdv, ici on va se recentrer photo.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> [mode chieur]euh... on a dit "vos plus belles photos"...  :rateau:




tout parait simple quand on sait quoi faire, comment faire 
et surtout le logiciel qui va avec et que on maitrise a la perfection

....il ne me reste  plus que a regarder les photos des pros et essayer de comprendre les quelques explications pour moi plus que inconprehensibles


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> couleur, contraste, netteté sont incompréhensibles ?




ces mots là non mais bon, quand je ouvre photoshop et que je veux faire une retouche   a part le tampon rien ne me reussi    

et avec iphotos4 c'est facile mais le resultat est a desirer


----------



## pim (1 Août 2005)

Pour Photoshop, j'ai le même problème que toi, j'essaye de bouquiner un peu le mode d'emploi, et j'ai investit dans le livre "PhotoShop pour les photographes", derrière le titre qui fait un peu peur, se cache un livre très accessible, où tout est expliqué avec pleins de photos couleurs et d'impression écran, et surtout qui ne fait pas un catalogue des fonctions, mais qui part de retouches réelles dont l'apprenti photographe peu avoir besoin.

Mais bon le photographe "pro" normalement il ne retouche jamais ses photos, sinon c'est de la triche, non ? 

Pour revenir sur la discussion, ceux qui maîtrisent, n'hésitez pas à donner vos conseils, c'est très très important sinon les gens qui sont super nuls en photo comme moi ne vont jamais progresser ; mais surtout, attention aux explications, il faudrait toujours penser à faire des explications très très claires, sans termes obscurs, sinon c'est décourageant pour le petit nouveau en photographie ! Merci d'avance


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ces mots là non mais bon, quand je ouvre photoshop et que je veux faire une retouche   a part le tampon rien ne me reussi
> 
> et avec iphotos4 c'est facile mais le resultat est a desirer


 
En même temps tout cela est secondaire, et mieux vaut commencer par le début : cadrage, compréhension des notions d'ouverture, de temps de pose, de sensibilité, recherche de solutions pour exploiter au mieux la lumière dont on dispose, et tout faire pour ne pas utiliser le flash. 

'+


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ces mots là non mais bon, quand je ouvre photoshop et que je veux faire une retouche   a part le tampon rien ne me reussi



Mais voyons, Robertav, ne te prends pas la tête, la photo, au départ, c'est juste : cadrer. Point. Tu vois un truc, tu te dis : "saperlipopette, ça irait bien comme image" et pan ! tu dégaines  La photo, comme l'a dit TheBig même si ses critiques montrent qu'il n'a paas bien combien ce que je voulais dire &#8211; l'histoire du rose, c'était manifestement un problème d'étalonnage chez moi alors heureusement que je l'ai signalé...  &#8211;, *le "centre" d'une photo, c'est l'émotion.

*Si tu ne sais pas te servir de photoshop, eh bien ! ne t'en sers pas. Ce n'est pas photoshop qui fait la tof ! C'est toi. Ton oeil. Ton sujet. Basta...

Alèm, ni moi, ni d'autres ne cherchont à dire : "une bonne photo, c'est quand on maîtrise grave la technique". Quand Nicéphoe Niepce ou Daguerre ont commencé, ils n'avaient pas les même boîtiers que nous... ni même un Nadar... et pourtant ils nous ont ému. Et Doisneau gueulait pas parce qu'il n'arrivait pas à appliquer un filtre  



			
				pim a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon le photographe "pro" normalement il ne retouche jamais ses photos, sinon c'est de la triche, non ?



Si, c'est justement lui qui retouche le plus 
Y'a guère que moi qui retouche pas mes clichés numériques... ça me fait trop chier 




			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien! Domage que le courreur ne soit pas un peu plus net au milieu du décor filé mais ca donne un effet sacrément dynamique!



C'est dommage, mais tu verras, à la prochaine course, il nous le fera, son filé 
C'est pas simple à réussir, et je trouve déjà terrible que la composition soit bonne alors que Foguenne n'a pas forcément 30 ans de pratique en photo de sport 



> Puis un an plus tard, j'ai repris la photo en question, et, à la lumière de ce que j'ai appris ici, je l'ai retravaillée.



très jolie photo, macounette  Elle a vraiment de la gueule.


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> ... et tout faire pour ne pas utiliser le flash.



On le sait, je ne suis guère fan du flash mais tout de même... tout dépend de la manière dont tu l'utilise. C'est vrai que c'est pas facile à dresser, cette bête-là


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Août 2005)

Euh ! Alèm ... le message d'Argothian et le mien n'avaient pas à être supprimés ... ils étaient tout sauf irrévérencieux ou déplacés !
Je ne vois rien dans le message d'Argothian qui puisse mettre de "l'huile sur le feu" - que du contraire, j'y voyais un ton marrant, humoristique et susceptible de calmer le jeu...
Mais t'es le maître chez toi... et "hors bar" je m'incline ... mais je n'en pense pas moins !


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Alèm ... le message d'Argothian et le mien n'avaient pas à être supprimés ... ils étaient tout sauf irrévérencieux ou déplacés !
> Je ne vois rien dans le message d'Argothian qui puisse mettre de "l'huile sur le feu" - que du contraire, j'y voyais un ton marrant, humoristique et susceptible de calmer le jeu...
> Mais t'es le maître chez toi... et "hors bar" je m'incline ... mais je n'en pense pas moins !



yep, ce serait cool d'avoir plus de détails sur les messages supprimés... quand il y a une page de total flood, je peux comprendre les effacements, mais là, c'était peut-être du zèle, non ?  ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

ben, alor voila une question:

j'ai vu que en choisissant le mode "flash synchro lente" mes photos etaient plus
eclattantes , visiblement moin sombres mais......mais souvent elles sont plutot floue  

j'avais  vu que sur  toshop il y a la fonction "netteté" mais voila je ne la trouve plus   .... surement a force de bricoler j'ai dereglé le logiciel ....

elle est caché où cette fonction ?
et comment faire pour parametrer par defaut toshop ?


merci 
 :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'avais  vu que sur  toshop il y a la fonction "netteté" mais voila je ne la trouve plus   .... surement a force de bricoler j'ai dereglé le logiciel ....




Filtre/renforcement


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas simple à réussir, et je trouve déjà terrible que la composition soit bonne alors que Foguenne n'a pas forcément 30 ans de pratique en photo de sport


 
Ouep, en fait il a 30 ans de pratique du Foguenne, et apparemment c'est déjà pas mal.  

Bon ici la photo prime alors des photos...
















Louise Attaque en concert à Melun (j'ai profité de ma première accréditation et du gros zoom du gars Alèm :love: ). Dommage qu'ils étaient un peu trop dans le brouillard et éclairés de dos...

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben, alor voila une question:
> 
> j'ai vu que en choisissant le mode "flash synchro lente" mes photos etaient plus
> eclattantes , visiblement moin sombres mais......mais souvent elles sont plutot floue


 
Normal la synchro lente c'est un coup de flash avec un temps de pose long. L'avantage c'est qu'on retrouve des couleurs plus chaleureuse qu'avec le flash seul. L'inconvénient (s'il n'est pas voulu ou maîtrisé) c'est que le long temps de pose entraîne forcément des flous de bougé, à moins de stabiliser l'appareil. 

Et sinon ne compte pas sur Photoshop pour rendre nette une photo toute floue. 

'+


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Ouep, en fait il a 30 ans de pratique du Foguenne, et apparemment c'est déjà pas mal.
> 
> Bon ici la photo prime alors des photos...
> 
> ...



chouette! 

il n'y avait que Louise Attaque?


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben, alor voila une question:
> 
> j'ai vu que en choisissant le mode "flash synchro lente" mes photos etaient plus
> eclattantes , visiblement moin sombres mais......mais souvent elles sont plutot floue
> :love:



Voilà, comme l'a plus ou moins dit Le Gognol, la synchro lente c'est *le flash plus une vitesse lente.* C'est à dire : *ton APN, au lieu de sélectionner une vitesse du genre 1/60* qui est souvent la vitesse "par défaut" des petits APN (voire plus rapide), il va choisir une vitesse plus lente, genre *1/30 ou 1/15*. 

Donc : l'appareil va "voir plus longtemps" les mouvements d'où un effet de traînée, de flou, quoi. 

L'effet positif, c'est pour l'ambiance : *le flash, quand la vitesse, va plus loin* donc ton arrière-plan reçoit un peu plus de lumière et donc : t'as l'impression que c'est moins sombre 

Certains appareils permette de mettre le flash sur le second rideau : *plus simplement, il s'agit de mettre le flash "à la dernière minute"*, comprendre : il y a un temps de latence où il y a d'éventuels flous de bougé mais c'est compensé par un éclairage de dernière minute *qui donne une impression de netteté à ton sujet principal s'il est au premier plan*.



J'ai essayé d'être clair mais je suis pas sûr...  Enfin, j'espère que t'as compris 



*enfin, pour le Gognol :* j'aime assez tes tofs de concert, et surtout la première toute rouge. Malgré le flou  L'ambiance est tout de même bien rendu... Et pourtant : Dieu sait si j'aime pas le groupe que t'as photographié


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2005)

merci a tous  :love:


----------



## jahrom (1 Août 2005)

J'adore l'effet des lasers sur les danseurs...:love:


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Août 2005)

AntoineD[b a dit:
			
		

> enfin, pour le Gognol :[/b] j'aime assez tes tofs de concert, et surtout la première toute rouge. Malgré le flou  L'ambiance est tout de même bien rendu... Et pourtant : Dieu sait si j'aime pas le groupe que t'as photographié



En fait la mise au point sur la scène est bonne, c'est juste le brouillard des fumigènes qui donne l'impression de flou.  Sinon j'y étais en fait principalement pour faire des photos d'un "petit" groupe (mais grand par le talent) que je connais, French Paradoxe, photos dont je me rappelle plus si j'en ai envoyé sur ce fil. Ayant une accréditation j'en ai profité pour faire un tour vers la grande scène et prendre le groupe qui passait par là.  J'aime bien Louise Attaque mais sans plus, c'était vraiment juste l'occasion.

Et donc voici quelques photos de French Paradoxe, sur la petite scène, et hélas avec trop de soleil pour que les lumières rendent bien...














































'+


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'adore l'effet des lasers sur les danseurs...:love:



Héhé sympa...  J'en avais fait une au RedLight avec le même laser, faut que je le retrouve...

'+


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

Hum, elles sont sympas vos photos de boîtes et de concert ! 

Bon, toutes ne se valent pas mais c'est chouette en tout cas.

French Paradoxe... T'as mis un lien vers chez eux, une fois, je me rappelle, j'avais écouté un truc ça rend plutôt pas mal j'serais curieux d'entendre tout l'album


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

Aaaaaah..ce que j'aime bien les photos de concert, moi!


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'adore l'effet des lasers sur les danseurs...:love:



plutôt sympa comme *couleurs...*


----------



## Macounette (1 Août 2005)

rhô lui qui fait sa pub  

jahrom : j'adore !


----------



## jahrom (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> plutôt sympa comme *couleurs...*



oh tiens, si j'allais la poster sur le concours de photo couleurs ??!!:rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (1 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> oh tiens, si j'allais la poster sur le concours de photo couleurs ??!!:rateau:



Oui bonne idée!!! Elle est excellante  ta photo! ça rend vrai bien!


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> plutôt sympa comme *couleurs...*



'tain, comment tu fais ta pub en loucedé, toi !


----------



## peyret (1 Août 2005)

ben, ....






lp


----------



## peyret (1 Août 2005)

sans écrits :mouais: 







lp


----------



## mactambour (1 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'adore l'effet des lasers sur les danseurs...:love:



Cette photo est magnifique ! tout y est le mouvement les couleurs enfin tout...
Je l'aime beaucoup.

Mais après une folle nuit d'enfer, une petite  journée à la campagne ... hein ??? 







ça ne fait pas de mal !!!   

  :love: 
​


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Cette photo est magnifique ! tout y est le mouvement les couleurs enfin tout...
> Je l'aime beaucoup.
> 
> Mais après une folle nuit d'enfer, une petite  journée à la campagne ... hein ???
> ...



Eh ben j'l'aime bien, ta photo, mactamb' ! 

C'est marrant, je trouve que depuis qq. temps, certains dont je trouvais auparavant les photos assez banales (pas toujours, hein mais bon) nous pondent des photos vraiment très chouette 

Moi, de mon côté... ça fait qq. semaines (!!!) que je n'ai rien photographié... il y a des moments comme ça dans la vie d'un homme...


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

La photo du soir...bonsoir 






désolé, ya plein de trucs pas très propres dessus, mais je maitrise pas trop le nettoyage (Alèm pas taper   )


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

T'inquiète, ça lui donne de l'intensité, du vécu, à ta jolie photo... recadrée. 

(tricheur )


----------



## yvos (1 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète, ça lui donne de l'intensité, du vécu, à ta jolie photo... recadrée.
> 
> (tricheur )




cette fois ci je t'envoie pas l'original


----------



## AntoineD (1 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> cette fois ci je t'envoie pas l'original



trouillard.


----------



## moPod (1 Août 2005)

Voilà une photo que j'adore particulièrement...j'aurais plein de photos a vous montrer pour que chacun me donne un ptit avis 
J'adore MacGé !

moPod+


----------



## Macounette (1 Août 2005)

jolie photo, mopod.


----------



## Nephou (1 Août 2005)

Je n'ose pas trop contribuer ici... peur d'encombrer... on peut peut-être envisager un suhet « master class » dans lequel on viendrait chercher des coups formateurs  à alèm, petitscarabée et consors concerant des clichés qui posent question.

celui-ci par exemple






​
fruit des mes passages matinaux sur le pont de l'Alma. Il manque quelque chose. Pas assez de matière dans les nuages ? Cadrage plus « panoramique » à essayer ?

merci


----------



## Macounette (1 Août 2005)

Si je peux me permettre... 
Je trouve que le défaut de ta photo c'est l'horizon qui est pile au milieu... on dit qu'il faut respecter une proportion de 1/3 - 2/3 pour que la photo soit plus dynamique.
Sinon j'aime bien la ligne de fuite en diagonale. 
Et puis, oui, un cadrage plus "panoramique" serait meilleur


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Août 2005)

'

Du haut de mes faibles compétences je dirais cadrage pas terrible et lumières tristounes... voilà...

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Août 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Héhé sympa...  J'en avais fait une au RedLight avec le même laser, faut que je le retrouve...



La voilà :






'+


----------



## NightWalker (2 Août 2005)

Vous êtes très inspiré là 

Bon alors dans l'ordre d'apparition :

1. Jahrom... génial... ça me rappelle "TRON"
2. Le Gognol... c'est sympa... mais il manque de l'épaisseur... de la matière...
3. Peyret... j'adore ta première photo. Pour la deuxième... euh... je ne sais pas pourquoi j'aurais bien aimé voir des gens dessus. D'habitude j'aime bien quand c'est vide comme ça. Mais là, il manque du vivant... 
4. Mactambour... superbe... les nuages sont là pour donner de la matière... de la profondeur à tes bottes de pailles...
5. Yvos... comment dit... sublime... les taches donnent l'impression d'une vieille photo 
6. Mopod... superbe... un noir et blanc qui est très dense... à ce propos tu aurais pu la poster aussi dans le fil Autoportrait   D'ailleurs la photo que tu utilise comme avatar est ... :love:
7. Néphou... j'aime beaucoup cette ambiance... mais comme tu as fait remarquer... tes nuages manquent de la matière... sinon, je pense aussi qu'en panoramique ça doit être mieux.
8. Le Gognol... j'aime beaucoup le Redlight 

Bon maintenant il faut vraiment que je prenne le temps de faire des photos  :mouais:


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> 2. Le Gognol... c'est sympa... mais il manque de l'épaisseur... de la matière...



Euh... laquelle ?    :rateau: 

'+


----------



## NightWalker (2 Août 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Euh... laquelle ?    :rateau:
> 
> '+


Toutes tes photos de concert... aïeeuu... mais il m'a tapé  

Peut-être que c'est juste une question d'habitude de ma part... ces photos sont trop claires 

je me suis permi de retoucher quelques unes... juste pour donner un peu plus de densité...

















... mais c'est vraiment une question de goût hein...


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Toutes tes photos de concert... aïeeuu... mais il m'a tapé
> 
> Peut-être que c'est juste une question d'habitude de ma part... ces photos sont trop claires
> 
> je me suis permi de retoucher quelques unes... juste pour donner un peu plus de densité...



Ah ok !  En fait ce sont des scans de photos argentiques (comme toutes mes photos postées sur le forum, à quelques rares exceptions près comme le laser qui est faite avec l'APN d'un pote) et j'ai déjà essayé d'arranger un peu les choses. Je suis encore un peu perdu sur le sujet, parfois je trouve que j'exagère trop les couleurs, parfois pas assez, bref, pas facile de trouver le bon dosage. En tout cas tu as bien fait d'expérimenter, ça me donne matière... à continuer d'améliorer ça. 

'+


----------



## AntoineD (2 Août 2005)

eh ! merde... j'arrive encore trop tard :








bon, tant pis...


----------



## NightWalker (2 Août 2005)

Ahh.. j'adore la dernière... belle prise et composition...


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> La voilà :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Délire !!! Mon pote à fait celle ci avec mon appareil... Même inspiration que toi...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Août 2005)

Ca nique pas les capteurs le laser?


----------



## Franswa (2 Août 2005)

Des photos prises hier soir  

http://doofy1.free.fr/blocaus


----------



## IceandFire (2 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca nique pas les capteurs le laser?



non, juste les yeux


----------



## jc34 (2 Août 2005)

Très sympa les lasers !  


Ici des goélands qui se disputent un pylone, c'est fou comme ca occupe !!


----------



## pim (2 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca nique pas les capteurs le laser?


 
Je pense que ce n'est pas un LASER (fort heureusement), juste de la lumière verte mise sous forme de rayons bien parallèles. Les LASERS verts sont très rares et très chers. Quant au rouge, tout dépend ce que tu fais avec, mais directement dans l'oeil ou dans un objectif d'appareil photo, la focalisation de la lumière peut créer pas mal de dégats. Surtout dans l'oeil


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2005)

merci de respecter la consigne bienveillante de 450 pixels de largeur maxi


----------



## ange_63 (2 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> merci de respecter la consigne bienveillante de 450 pixels de largeur maxi




Oui ça serait gentil en effet! De chez moi avec le bas débit c l'horreur!!!


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

j'avais cru comprendre que c'était 600 maxi


----------



## alèm (2 Août 2005)

euh, regarde l'annonce en haut du forum...


----------



## AntoineD (2 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'avais cru comprendre que c'était 600 maxi



eh ben voilà 450 c'est mieux. Nan mais franchement y'en a toujours qui discutent...


----------



## AntoineD (2 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> euh, regarde l'annonce en haut du forum...



il s'agit effectivement d'une saine lecture


----------



## WebOliver (2 Août 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> 1er Août




superbe !!    :love:


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

ok ok désolé, depuis le début je fais du 600*400 parce que ça passe nickel sur mon 12" 

Webo, je sais pas ce que tu as pris en photo, mais c'est sympa


----------



## WebOliver (2 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Webo, je sais pas ce que tu as pris en photo, mais c'est sympa



Les feux d'artifice du 1er Août, la fête nationale suisse (Ixus 40).


----------



## AntoineD (2 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les feux d'artifice du 1er Août, la fête nationale suisse (Ixus 40).



encore une pour le sujet couleur...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> encore une pour le sujet couleur...



Voilà ce que c'est de s'absenter quelques jours. Je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles.


----------



## jahrom (2 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ce que c'est de s'absenter quelques jours. Je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles.




de ça


----------



## WebOliver (2 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> de ça



Ok, merci.  Je n'avais pas suivi ce fil.


----------



## sylko (2 Août 2005)

Au dessus de chez moi, il y a quelques jours. Le lac Léman au fond de la vallée.


----------



## Macounette (2 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Au dessus de chez moi, il y a quelques jours. Le lac Léman au fond de la vallée.


bôôô :love:
Toi aussi, tu devrais poster dans le fil des couleurs !


----------



## gresillons (2 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Au dessus de chez moi, il y a quelques jours. Le lac Léman au fond de la vallée.




Superbe cliché, très belles couleurs, bravo !!


----------



## yvos (2 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Au dessus de chez moi, il y a quelques jours. Le lac Léman au fond de la vallée.


----------



## macmarco (2 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Au dessus de chez moi, il y a quelques jours. Le lac Léman au fond de la vallée.




Et moi qui croyais qu'il n'y avait jamais le feu au lac !   :hein:


----------



## jc34 (2 Août 2005)

oups désolé pour le 800x600 , promis je le ferai plus !!   
Magnifique ce ciel Sylko


----------



## sylko (2 Août 2005)

Merci pour tous vos coups de boule. 

Je n'ai pas beaucoup de mérite. Il fallait juste être présent, au bon moment et au bon endroit. 

La compression en jpg m'a quand même «niqué» mes couleurs. C'était 1000 fois plus beau, en réel.


----------



## AntoineD (2 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> La compression en jpg m'a quand même «niqué» mes couleurs. C'était 1000 fois plus beau, en réel.



Et j'ajouterai, puisque certains sont demandeurs, que ta photo souffre un &#8211; petit défaut &#8211; : elle est légérement sous-exposée 

mais jolie quand même


----------



## macelene (2 Août 2005)

* Sylko pour cette magnifique photo de montagne... en feu...  ça donne envie... :love: *​ 








* Pour rafraîchir... un peu d'Ô encore...   *
*avant de retrouver la vraie Bleue...  :love:* ​


----------



## alèm (3 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Et j'ajouterai, puisque certains sont demandeurs, que ta photo souffre un ? petit défaut ? : elle est légérement sous-exposée




bah euh fais calibrer ton écran...  elle est surex...  : les noirs sont fadasses et c'est sûrement dû à la compression jpeg d'ailleurs... 

je l'aurais bien vu avec des noirs non grisés, plus profonds genre deux valeurs de gris très sombres dans les ombres plutot que les artefacts jpeg ! 

bravo sylko néanmoins !


----------



## molgow (3 Août 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * Sylko pour cette magnifique photo de montagne... en feu...  ça donne envie... :love: *​


​ 
En parlant de feu... Une photo des flammes d'un feu du 1er août (fête nationale suisse) 







PS pour les critiques : je ne peux pas faire mieux avec un Canon Ixus 40 en mode manuel...​


----------



## bateman (3 Août 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * Sylko pour cette magnifique photo de montagne... en feu...  ça donne envie... :love: *
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


j'aime beaucoup élène!
c'est bizarre hein?

:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Août 2005)

joli tout ça...


----------



## ficelle (3 Août 2005)

petite apparté avec le site de mon pote sylvain ageorges avec qui j'ai fait icart photo au debut des années 90.

on se retrouve ce week-end dans les alpes pour passer tout ça sous teamzone.
une base de 4000 images biens taggués sous iview.

je vous ferais voir ça au retour de vacances 





​


----------



## Macounette (3 Août 2005)

... dans la verdure


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ... dans la verdure



Waouuuuu géniale!!! Tu fais de superbe photos!! Moi j'suis fan de tes photos! 
  Félicitation!


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2005)

Merci Ange  :love:


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ... dans la verdure





Toujours aussi belle les photos de la macounette  :love:


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Toujours aussi belle les photos de la macounette  :love:



Moi j'aurai dit elles sont toujours aussi "Chouette" les photos de "Macouette"


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci Ange  :love:



De rien c vrai, j'adorerai en avoir en poster!!! Elles sont tellement jolies!!! :love: Ou non tient plus tot au format A4 pour mettre sous verre, ce serait encore  mieux! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Août 2005)

Un petit portrait de notre Golf préféré, parce que j'aime bien cette photo


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un petit portrait de notre Golf préféré, parce que j'aime bien cette photo


Mais que regarde-t-il ? ...
... pour avoir cet air !


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Mais que regarde-t-il ? ...
> ... pour avoir cet air !



Lemmy et Kathy H


----------



## argothian22 (4 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Lemmy et Kathy H


Ah! je sais pas qui sait ...
... mais il à l'air sous le charme


----------



## Spyro (4 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Un petit portrait de notre Golf préféré, parce que j'aime bien cette photo


NOUNOURS !!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:  

PS: t'inquiète argo', il a toujours cet air là


----------



## jpmiss (4 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

>


 
:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 





  

PS: J'aime bien ta "série verte" Macounette


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> PS: J'aime bien ta "série verte" Macounette


Merci :rose:
J'en ai encore tout plein  mais j'ose pas trop vous casser les pieds avec ça 

Un de ces 4 je ferai une petite galerie et je posterai le lien ici


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

On est pressé de voir ton beau travail macounette  .


----------



## Macounette (4 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> On est pressé de voir ton beau travail macounette  .


Ben moi quand je vois ça c'est plutôt le tien que je suis pressée de voir.   :love:


----------



## ange_63 (4 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Merci :rose:
> J'en ai encore tout plein  mais j'ose pas trop vous casser les pieds avec ça
> 
> Un de ces 4 je ferai une petite galerie et je posterai le lien ici



ha oui!! Une galerie!!! une galerie!!!


----------



## macinside (4 Août 2005)

un 50 mm f 1,8, un reflex argentique, du film noir et blanc ilford a 400 iso ...


----------



## Gregg (4 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi quand je vois ça c'est plutôt le tien que je suis pressée de voir.   :love:




Merci mais j'ai arrete la photo depuis un bout de temps , je vais essayer de m'y remettre cet aprem


----------



## fanou (4 Août 2005)

Ma petite Praline en action:


----------



## pim (4 Août 2005)

C'est adorable cette petite bébête ! C'est une gerboise, non ?


----------



## IceandFire (4 Août 2005)

un 85 à 1,2, un boitier numérique 20D, une lumière naturelle...


----------



## AntoineD (4 Août 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> un 85 à 1,2, un boitier numérique 20D, une lumière naturelle...



...mais toujours pas de 1DS MARK II


----------



## IceandFire (4 Août 2005)

ben non  ... juste des belles optiques  mais bon le 20D marche bien


----------



## kitetrip (4 Août 2005)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> Ma petite Praline en action:


 
:love: Je suis amoureux !

Comment as-tu fait pour avoir un écureuil ? C'est mon rève depuis longtemps ! !


----------



## macinside (4 Août 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ben non  ... juste des belles optiques  mais bon le 20D marche bien




mon futur 20D marche bien


----------



## IceandFire (4 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mon futur 20D marche bien


    :love:   héhéhéhéhéhéhé    :love: oui pitete si t'es sage & gentil


----------



## macinside (4 Août 2005)

génial :love:


----------



## NightWalker (5 Août 2005)

A l'ouverture de la fête de Bayonne mercredi dernier




​


----------



## NightWalker (5 Août 2005)

J'ai juste oublié de préciser, mais peut-être que vous l'aviez remaqué ;p , vous accédez à ma petite galerie de la fête de bayonne en cliquant sur la photo... 

Au fur et à mesure qu'on avance, ça devenait de plus en plus difficile de prendre des photos... 

PS: merci pour les coup de boules...


----------



## fanou (5 Août 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> C'est adorable cette petite bébête ! C'est une gerboise, non ?


C'est un ecureuil de Corée, gentille bébète super amicale car apprivoisée .


----------



## fanou (5 Août 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> :love: Je suis amoureux !
> 
> Comment as-tu fait pour avoir un écureuil ? C'est mon rève depuis longtemps ! !



Ben on l'as acheté...


----------



## fanou (5 Août 2005)

a la demande générale une autre... 
Praline sur mon épaule:


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> Ben on l'as acheté...





Où ca ?


----------



## fanou (5 Août 2005)

sur les quais de seine à Paris.
Mais tu en trouves dans toutes les bonnes animaleries...


----------



## pim (5 Août 2005)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> Praline sur mon épaule:



Très impressionnant ! Cette photo pourrait même figurer dans le fil "Photos insolites"...


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> sur les quais de seine à Paris.
> Mais tu en trouves dans toutes les bonnes animaleries...




Je savais pas et c quoi son régime alimentaire ?


----------



## jpmiss (5 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un 50 mm f 1,8, un reflex argentique, du film noir et blanc ilford a 400 iso ...


 
J'aime bien celle ci Mackie   (sauf peut etre la cadrage qui cloche un peu a mon gout mais j'aime bien la texture et la profondeur de champs)

Par contre on va peut etre pas faire 2 pages sur l'écureuil... :modo:


----------



## fanou (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Je savais pas et c quoi son régime alimentaire ?


ça mange pratiquement de tout.
Beaucoup de céreales (blé, tournesol, maïs), des noisettes, cacahouètes, mais aussi des fruits, des oeufs, de la viande, du gruyère...
On l'a eu super jeune, et elle ne savait même pas ouvrir de noisette ! 
J'étais a côté d'elle avec mon casse-noisette et je faisais le boulot à sa place...
Maintenant elle y arrive, c'est trop marrant !


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

Photo prise la semaine dernière


----------



## diabolosof (5 Août 2005)

Photo prise hier (4 août) près de Lausanne


----------



## gresillons (5 Août 2005)

Pas mal... dommage qu'il en manque une bonne partie ça gache le plaisir


----------



## NightWalker (5 Août 2005)

diabolosof a dit:
			
		

> Photo prise hier (4 août) près de Lausanne


C'est très original... j'aime beaucoup, le format rappel les peintures japonaises...


----------



## NightWalker (5 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Photo prise la semaine dernière


Jolie photo Gregg... il y a juste un truc qui me gêne sur ta photo, ce sont les rouleaux de sopalin...


----------



## Gregg (5 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Jolie photo Gregg... il y a juste un truc qui me gêne sur ta photo, ce sont les rouleaux de sopalin...





Merci  :love:


----------



## Macounette (5 Août 2005)

Belle photo, Gregg


----------



## diabolosof (5 Août 2005)

Merci Night ! Pour Gresillons, il m'arrive aussi de les découper à l'horizontale    :


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Août 2005)

Les celibataires...


----------



## NightWalker (5 Août 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Les celibataires...


Hein... ???  

Sinon, c'est sympa comme thème...


----------



## NightWalker (5 Août 2005)

diabolosof a dit:
			
		

> Merci Night ! Pour Gresillons, il m'arrive aussi de les découper à l'horizontale


C'est quand même pas mal du tout comme présentation...


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Août 2005)

les couples ou les familiales...






dominateur...





equilibre...





semblable...






la famille...​


----------



## Pitchoune (5 Août 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> les couples ou les familiales...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi, j'ai rencontré une cousine à Brooklyn!


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Août 2005)

et puis enfin y a les habillees, quand on sort le soir ...






​


----------



## fanou (6 Août 2005)

mon chat dans le jardin  :love: :


----------



## jc34 (6 Août 2005)

très jolies couleurs ton chat Fanou  

Trouvé en animalerie aussi ??  


Moi c'etait petite ballade matinale en camargue sur d'anciens marais salant


----------



## gregor.samsa (6 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour contribuer à ce sujet rempli de biens jolis clichés, une photo à l'intérieur du palais de Dioclétien à Split. Il était je crois 10 h du matin et c'était le bon moment pour dégainer.


----------



## al02 (6 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Par contre on va peut etre pas faire 2 pages sur l'écureuil... :modo:


Pourquoi pas ! Il a une tête sympa cet écureuil de Corée !!  :love:  :love:




			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sleep with an anesthesiologist,


Bonne nuit et faites de beaux rêves !!


----------



## fanou (6 Août 2005)

Merci al02 !
à mon commandement, Alignez vous !!


----------



## NightWalker (6 Août 2005)

gregor.samsa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Pour contribuer à ce sujet rempli de biens jolis clichés, une photo à l'intérieur du palais de Dioclétien à Split. Il était je crois 10 h du matin et c'était le bon moment pour dégainer.


Superbe ta photo...    il a l'air immense...


----------



## gregor.samsa (6 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Superbe ta photo...    il a l'air immense...



Merci ! Split est une très jolie ville et le palais romain de Dioclétien a la particularité d'être habité par des gens comme vous et moi... C'est aujourd'hui un quartier à part entière et cette photo n'en est qu'une toute petite partie...


----------



## BooBoo (7 Août 2005)

Salut tout le monde,
Ayant fait l'acquisition d'un 350D (sur les conseils de qq uns). J'ai lu tout ce fil et il y a de très belles photos. Je vais essayer d'apporter ma contribution à mon humble niveau.
Pour essayer ma nouvelle acquisition (avec l'objectif de base 18/55), j'ai été faire un tour dans les jardins de Giverny :


 


 

A la suite des lectures du forum, je viens de regarder mes photos prises avec mon G2 lors de vacances en Irlande (en Octobre dernier) et il y a pas grand chose de potable (j'ai tendance a mettre le sujet et l'horizon au centre). Il y a celle là que j'aime bien:


 

j'espère faire mieux lors de mon trekking au Maroc en septembre...


----------



## jc34 (8 Août 2005)

Rhaaaaa c'est pas des photos comme ca qui vont arriver à me faire repousser l'achat d'un 350D !!!!!  :love: J'adore la coccinelle


----------



## IceandFire (8 Août 2005)




----------



## Macounette (8 Août 2005)

Superbes photos, BooBoo et IceandFire


----------



## macmarco (8 Août 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>




U2 style...  :style: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

scan d'un negatif couleurs
mode noir et blanc par photoshop
en selectionnant une des 4 couches de couleur 
(RVB, Rouge, Vert ou bleu)

j'sais plus laquelle mais ça rend mieux qu'en couleur


----------



## fanou (8 Août 2005)

Guepus simplex:


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2005)

une petite série de fenetres


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Août 2005)

Continuons dans les buildings...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2005)

Il penche un peu ton chrysler building nan?


----------



## yvos (8 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> une petite série de fenetres



ça donne envie de descendre dans le sud, tiens!


----------



## Gregg (8 Août 2005)

La semaine dernière avec un ixus V2 .


----------



## yvos (8 Août 2005)

pas de fenêtres, mais ya du monde au balcon..


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Des fenêtres pragoises



Prague :love: et NYC :love: aussi


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> pas de fenêtres, mais ya du monde au balcon..


Késako?


----------



## diabolosof (8 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> La semaine dernière avec un ixus V2 .



C'est aux Bastions ?


----------



## Gregg (8 Août 2005)

C devant le jardin du luxembourg


----------



## yvos (8 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Ca ressemble à un cimetière :affraid:



heu..oui, mais c'est aussi un endroit où on va faire la fête, en Indonésie. Etonnant, disons


----------



## Gregg (8 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> heu..oui, mais c'est aussi un endroit où on va faire la fête, en Indonésie. Etonnant, disons




Yvos ca ne serait pas un site où les poupées sont purétés pour enlever le mauvais oeil ?


----------



## yvos (8 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Yvos ca ne serait pas un site où les poupées sont purétés pour enlever le mauvais oeil ?



non, les poupées sont en fait des représentations des morts qu'il convient d'aller visiter tout au long de l'année. 
C'est dans les l'île des Célèbes (Sulawesi), chez les Toraja, qui ont des rites funéraires assez incroyables. 

c'était la séance culture, vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale. 
 

pour en revenir à truc fenêtre, photo prise dans la même région   C'est une fenêtre d'une maison traditionnelle


----------



## grandcru (8 Août 2005)

chez le dentiste


----------



## Gregg (8 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> non, les poupées sont en fait des représentations des morts qu'il convient d'aller visiter tout au long de l'année.
> C'est dans les l'île des Célèbes (Sulawesi), chez les Toraja, qui ont des rites funéraires assez incroyables.
> 
> c'était la séance culture, vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale.
> ...




Merci de cette page culture


----------



## alèm (8 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il penche un peu ton chrysler building nan?




je confirme : elle penche...






marrant, parce qu'à priori, nous la voyons du même côté (42ème rue et pas loin de Grand Central) et elle penche pas dans le même sens... encore un coup de Matthew Barney ça ! 

allez, quasi la vue en sens inverse*  (pas le Chrysler mais le Corinthian 38ème rue pour ceux qui sont encore par là)






*ok je triche !


----------



## yvos (8 Août 2005)

chouette 

mais c'est pas bien de tricher   ...ça ira pour cette fois


----------



## alèm (8 Août 2005)

c'était venteux sur le toit hier...


----------



## alèm (8 Août 2005)

_dommage, j'ai raté le petit boxer sexy de la voisine du dessous qui a filé quand elle a vu le Nikon..._


----------



## NightWalker (8 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> non, les poupées sont en fait des représentations des morts qu'il convient d'aller visiter tout au long de l'année.
> C'est dans les l'île des Célèbes (Sulawesi), chez les Toraja, qui ont des rites funéraires assez incroyables.
> 
> c'était la séance culture, vous pouvez reprendre une activité normale.
> ...


C'est le "pays" des Torajans... rare sont des gens qui viennent jusqu'à cette region au centre de Sulawesi. Tu as mieux reussi que moi pour la photo du cimetière...  
J'espère que tu as pu visiter les vieilles maisons torajan, des maisons de 400 - 500 ans...


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Août 2005)

**NeW YorK...*









**Vue du sol depuis l'ex-WTC...*









**New York et la tour nord du WTC...*









...


----------



## BooBoo (8 Août 2005)

après tout ce béton, un peut de verdure (prise ce soir en Normandie):


 

(bon, j'ai triché un peu en virant les câbles téléphoniques. Fallait peut être pas...)


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> C'est le "pays" des Torajans... rare sont des gens qui viennent jusqu'à cette region au centre de Sulawesi. Tu as mieux reussi que moi pour la photo du cimetière...
> J'espère que tu as pu visiter les vieilles maisons torajan, des maisons de 400 - 500 ans...


 
oui oui  

j'y suis allé 2 fois (la dernière fois en octobre 2004), en traversant sulawesi du nord au sud.

ya pas de n à Toraja


----------



## tantoillane (9 Août 2005)

un petit aperçu du jardin :


----------



## NightWalker (9 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oui oui
> 
> j'y suis allé 2 fois (la dernière fois en octobre 2004), en traversant sulawesi du nord au sud.


Quelle chance...



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> ya pas de n à Toraja


On ne dit pas _toraja*n*_ pour les gens qui habitent à Toraja ?  je croyais


----------



## NightWalker (9 Août 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> un petit aperçu du jardin :


J'aime beaucoup ta grappe de raisin...


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> un petit aperçu du jardin :


J'aime aussi beaucoup ta grappe...
.. mais tu aurais dû plus travailler le jeu des ombres et lumières


----------



## teo (9 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'était venteux sur le toit hier...



ça me fait penser _Aux ailes du désir_ ta photo. 

Il repasse lundi prochain sur Arte. Faut que je l'enregistre.


_J'ajouterai que si c'est venteux, il ne vaut mieux pas monter sur son toit   _


----------



## IceandFire (9 Août 2005)




----------



## diabolosof (9 Août 2005)

J'adore, IcelandFire !


----------



## bengilli (9 Août 2005)

Les photos d'un petit week-end à Nice (avec une courte escale à Marseille à l'aller - vive la Sneufeu), dommage que j'ai pas eu de boitier étanche pour les photos de la plongée sous-marine, ça sera un prochain achat 





Les panoramiques sont en bas de page


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Les photos d'un petit week-end à Nice (avec une courte escale à Marseille à l'aller - vive la Sneufeu)




ce le bateau macG que on vois là ?   


    :love:


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Les photos d'un petit week-end à Nice (avec une courte escale à Marseille à l'aller - vive la Sneufeu), dommage que j'ai pas eu de boitier étanche pour les photos de la plongée sous-marine, ça sera un prochain achat
> 
> Les panoramiques sont en bas de page


Trés jolie panoramique ...
... et nice quelle ville ! (mais moins beau que la corse ) 
... c'était un cadeau d'anniversaire 

J'en profite pour te souhaiter un "Joyeux Annniversaire"


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Trés jolie panoramique ...
> ... et nice quelle ville ! (mais moins beau que la corse )
> ... c'était un cadeau d'anniversaire
> 
> J'en profite pour te souhaiter un "Joyeux Annniversaire"



tiens j'en remet une du port:


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> tiens j'en remet une du port:


Merci ...
... t'en pas une des plages corse ...
... pour faire raller tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> tiens j'en remet une du port:




tres jolie     :love: 

_on remarquera au passage que le bateau magG a considerablement retreci là !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Merci ...
> ... t'en pas une des plages corse ...
> ... pour faire raller tout le monde



y a qu'a demander:





Y'en a plein d'autre sur mon site


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> y a qu'a demander:
> 
> Y'en a plein d'autre sur mon site


Petite pointe de nostalgie ...
... avant mon retour


----------



## Foguenne (9 Août 2005)

Pas le temps de prendre des photos "dehors". 
Je les prends donc au boulot. 

Ici, quelques photos prisent hier pour une conférence de pédiatrie, ce n'est pas une "patiente", c'est la fille d'une collègue qui simule pour l'occasion. 

Utilisation de gaz pour détendre l'atmosphère. (JPmiss,   )
(simulation)


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pas le temps de prendre des photos "dehors".
> Je les prends donc au boulot.
> 
> Ici, quelques photos prisent hier pour une conférence de pédiatrie, ce n'est pas une "patiente", c'est la fille d'une collègue qui simule pour l'occasion.
> ...


ça fait toujours peur des photos comme ça ...
... d'enfant à l'hopital !


----------



## Foguenne (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> ça fait toujours peur des photos comme ça ...
> ... d'enfant à l'hopital !



Le but de ces photos n'est pas de faire peur. Elles serviront pour une conférence et dans une brochure expliquative a destinations des enfants et parents.
J'ai choisi de montrer trois photos ou la petite a "un regard" que j'aime bien. Regard vers sa mère, vers son plâtre. 
Pour la brochure, les photos seront "en vue plus large". 
(j'ai pris hier une centaine de photos de tout le processus des urgences pédiatrique à travers un "cas concret")


----------



## argothian22 (9 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai choisi de montrer trois photos ou la petite a "un regard" que j'aime bien. Regard vers sa mère, vers son plâtre.


Elle a le regard d'une petite fille qui a peur mais qui a confiance ... 
... peut être grâce au regard de se mère comme tu dis ! (trés belles photos)



_ta ta ta .. avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Foguenne.:rose:_


----------



## tantoillane (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime aussi beaucoup ta grappe...
> .. mais tu aurais dû plus travailler le jeu des ombres et lumières




Merci   , .......mais ce sera pour l'année prochaine, celle-là elle est mangée et digérée


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Merci ...
> ... t'en pas une des plages corse ...
> ... pour faire raller tout le monde


 
tu ferais pas un truc du genre une grosse corsoïte aigüe, là?


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pas le temps de prendre des photos "dehors".
> Je les prends donc au boulot.
> 
> Ici, quelques photos prisent hier pour une conférence de pédiatrie, ce n'est pas une "patiente", c'est la fille d'une collègue qui simule pour l'occasion.
> ...


 
Tres sympas tes photos Paul (meme si ca rappelle le boulot  )
J'avais fait celle-ci avec mon tel portable:





Evidement c'est pas la meme qualité mais je la trouve sympa.

PS: je suis intéréssé par ta brochure si c'est pas top secret


----------



## Foguenne (9 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> PS: je suis intéréssé par ta brochure si c'est pas top secret



Non, non mais la nous en sommes au tout début, je te tiens au courant;


----------



## ange_63 (9 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Les photos d'un petit week-end à Nice (avec une courte escale à Marseille à l'aller - vive la Sneufeu), dommage que j'ai pas eu de boitier étanche pour les photos de la plongée sous-marine, ça sera un prochain achat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu devrais poster tes panoramas dans "*Postez vos plus beaux panoramas" => http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=106100


*


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est pas de moi (hélas !!! ) donc c'est HS mais quand même ... http://www.chromasia.com/iblog/


 c'est retouche a mort ça, c'est pas de la photo, c'est du dessin... :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2005)

Du jaune du bleu... j'aime ça:


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2005)

ah ben la d'accord!!


----------



## Le Gognol (9 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Les photos d'un petit week-end à Nice









 :affraid:    :rateau:   

'+


----------



## alèm (9 Août 2005)

Benito à la plage...    :rateau:


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Août 2005)

la mer, la vraie, la Manche et la ville de Granville...


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

À la maison, même les mouches aiment la cancoillotte (fromage franc-comtois) ! 
En voici la preuve...


----------



## alèm (9 Août 2005)

Miam Cancoillote au petit-déj avec un bon lait frais de la vâche directement, Saucisse de Morteau au repas, Comté en fromage et le soir : pommes de terre au mont d'or ! je ne regrette pas mes pates au pistou mais presque !!


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Miam Cancoillote au petit-déj avec un bon lait frais de la vâche directement, Saucisse de Morteau au repas, Comté en fromage et le soir : pommes de terre au mont d'or ! je ne regrette pas mes pates au pistou mais presque !!


 

Tu oublies le vin jaune !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:    :rateau:
> 
> '+



le cadrage est peu foiré un plus vers la gauche la prochaine fois  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> la mer, la vraie, la Manche et la ville de Granville...



  


Nan, rien...


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

...en mob


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2005)

ma copine a acheté une toupie...
une qui a une LED a la peripherie, c'est sensé amuser le chat... en fait c'est moi qui joue avec!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2005)

le détail amusant, c'est que quand la toupie est sur le point de s'arreter (vous savez bien, elle se met a faire n'importe quoi, a tourner de façon erratique, juste juste avant de s'arreter pour de bon)...
Et bien ça donne ça!!!





et c'est à ce moment là que c'est vraiment joli... 

PS : ok, j'ai un peu forcé le rouge pour que ça ressorte mieux...
PS 2 : vous trouvez pas que ça rappelle l'avatar de Macmarco??


----------



## macmarco (9 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> le détail amusant, c'est que quand la toupie est sur le point de s'arreter (vous savez bien, elle se met a faire n'importe quoi, a tourner de façon erratique, juste juste avant de s'arreter pour de bon)...
> Et bien ça donne ça!!!
> 
> 
> ...





J'aime beaucoup celle-ci et effectivement, j'ai pensé au triskell, le symbole celte que j'ai utilisé pour mon logo/avatar.     :love:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> le détail amusant, c'est que quand la toupie est sur le point de s'arreter (vous savez bien, elle se met a faire n'importe quoi, a tourner de façon erratique, juste juste avant de s'arreter pour de bon)...
> Et bien ça donne ça!!!



Marrant ton truc!


----------



## diabolosof (9 Août 2005)

Jolies les photos Jaune-Bleu.... et marrant, parce que j'en ai justement fait une cet après-midi :


----------



## alèm (9 Août 2005)

Jaune-Bleu... euh les gars, c'est fini avec Kandinsky ? :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## bengilli (9 Août 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:    :rateau:
> 
> '+



Y'a un problème ? Tu t'étouffes dans les phéromones ? 

 :rateau:


----------



## alèm (9 Août 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublies le vin jaune !!!!!!!!!!




non, non... je ne l'oublie pas...  

comme je n'oublie ni le poulsard, ni le savagnin, ni le vin de paille...


----------



## bengilli (9 Août 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Jaune-Bleu... euh les gars, c'est fini avec Kandinsky ? :affraid: :affraid:



Du bengilly ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2005)

bon, bah puissque c'est ça je vous remets la toupie (oui je sais je suis lourd, mais le chat ne veut pas jouer avec alors je l'amortis!!) mais cette fois de jour...
on comprend un peu mieux, meme si pas tant que ça, je sais!!


----------



## tantoillane (10 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> bon, bah puissque c'est ça je vous remets la toupie (oui je sais je suis lourd, mais le chat ne veut pas jouer avec alors je l'amortis!!) mais cette fois de jour...
> on comprend un peu mieux, meme si pas tant que ça, je sais!!




Avec le bleu c'est encore mieux,   par contre tu aurais pu assombrir un peu plus le noir   ...

Le chat a vraiment tort de ne pas vouloir joué avec (mais je te rassurele mien, lumineux ou pas, il dort toujours......)


----------



## bengilli (10 Août 2005)

En faisant un coup de ménage lors du passage à iView Media Pro (merci Paul de m'avoir inspiré) j'ai remis la main sur quelques photos faites aux states il y a 2 ans 






L'Antelope canyon





Un méandre appelé Horse Shoe


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> En faisant un coup de ménage lors du passage à iView Media Pro (merci Paul de m'avoir inspiré) j'ai remis la main sur quelques photos faites aux states il y a 2 ans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
chouette!


----------



## Foguenne (10 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> En faisant un coup de ménage lors du passage à iView Media Pro (merci Paul de m'avoir inspiré) j'ai remis la main sur quelques photos faites aux states il y a 2 ans



Rien que pour ces deux photos, ça valait la peine.


----------



## ange_63 (10 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> bon, bah puissque c'est ça je vous remets la toupie (oui je sais je suis lourd, mais le chat ne veut pas jouer avec alors je l'amortis!!) mais cette fois de jour...
> on comprend un peu mieux, meme si pas tant que ça, je sais!!



Sympa tes photos de toupies!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

perdu au milieu du texas...


----------



## bengilli (10 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Rien que pour ces deux photos, ça valait la peine.



Pour ceux qui auraient aussi envie de se passer de cette daube lente et boulimique d'iPhoto (sans réinventer la poudre mais ça n'est peut être pas évident pour tous).

Il faut dans une main iView Media Pro : http://www.iview-multimedia.com/

1. Faire une recherche dans le dossier iPhoto Library pour isoler tous les documents en .jpg ou autre sortes de fichiers photos.

2. Déplacer ces fichiers depuis la fenêtre de recherche dans un nouveau dossier.

3. Classer les fichiers en mode liste

4. Trier en fonction du poids : cette opération permet de supprimer les innombrables miniatures générées par iPhoto (en gros des fichiers photos de 0 à 50 Ko)

5. Les fichiers restant sont les photos prêts à être réimportés dans iView Media Pro.

6. iView Media Pro propose par défaut d'importer ses photos depuis iPhoto mais c'est moins clean qu'avec cette méthode.


iView Media Pro permet une gestion beaucoup plus transparente de ses fichiers : les photos sont dans des dossiers créés par l'utilisateur tandis que les miniatures sont enregistrés (toujours par l'utilisateur là où il le souhaite) sous la forme de catalogues contenant en un seul et même bundle les miniatures et options d'affichages.

Parmi les nombreuses fonctions : fluidité et rapidité avec 2000 photos, import direct des photos, galerie HTML très potables et personnalisables, retouche et redimmensionnement des photos (pour ceux qui n'ont pas toshop), tri et gestion très poussés : mot clé, descriptions, EXIF...

C'est pas donné (40 et 170 $) mais pour peu qu'on serve beaucoup...


----------



## jpmiss (10 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> galerie HTML très potables et personnalisables, .



Sans compter que Galerie fonctionne aussi avec iView Media Pro


----------



## jpmiss (10 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> J'aime aussi beaucoup ta grappe...



  


je sors!


----------



## Foguenne (10 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sans compter que Galerie fonctionne aussi avec iView Media Pro



Je rajoute les annotations IPTC que l'on peut mettre grâce à iView et qui sont compatible Spotlight.  

et 

un article chez Cuk pour finir de convaincre les plus rétissents.


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

pour convaincre, il suffit de tenter de faire tourner iphoto avec 5000 photos...

par contre, ça serait bien qu'iview finisse par supporter le Raw pentax


----------



## alan.a (10 Août 2005)

L'Ecosse, c'est moche




Mais heureusement, on mange bien


----------



## jpmiss (10 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> L'Ecosse, c'est moche
> Mais heureusement, on mange bien



Rhôôôô lui hé! 

Et tu as visté des distilleries? :love:


----------



## yvos (10 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> L'Ecosse, c'est moche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



welcome back on the forum


----------



## alan.a (10 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Rhôôôô lui hé!
> 
> Et tu as visté des distilleries? :love:



Sous Profenid 200 LP depuis le 1 juillet, jusqu'au 15 septembre ...  



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> welcome back on the forum



Thöônk you (avec ce délicieux accent écossais  )


----------



## I-bouk (11 Août 2005)

chu content , je croi que j'ai réussi a faire une photo troublante   







Vous en penser quoi ?


----------



## diabolosof (11 Août 2005)

J'en pense que tu devrais la mettre dans photos insolites plutôt que dans les plus belles photos   

Ceci dit, c'est vrai que c'est troublant.


----------



## peyret (11 Août 2005)

en passant ...






lp :sleep:


----------



## manulemafatais (11 Août 2005)

> L'Ecosse, c'est moche
> 
> 
> 
> ...








La reunion pareil...


----------



## Brunni (12 Août 2005)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> en passant ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
perso j'aurai prix plus de ciel la zone d'ombre en bas n'est pas très interressante ou alors faire un recadrage sinon elle est très belle :love:


----------



## peyret (12 Août 2005)

Brunni a dit:
			
		

> perso j'aurai prix plus de ciel la zone d'ombre en bas n'est pas très interressante ou alors faire un recadrage sinon elle est très belle :love:



Oui, la masse noire est trop imposante... Pour la prochaine fois !
merci pour la critique

lp


----------



## BooBoo (12 Août 2005)

je la trouve très bien comme ca. En enlevant ytop de noir, je trouve que ca donne beaucoup moins bien.
Félicitation


----------



## tantoillane (12 Août 2005)

tien un ami shadock, qui s'est inscrit 3 jours avant moi, ça alors, même pas fait exprès


----------



## bouilla (12 Août 2005)

Brunni a dit:
			
		

> perso j'aurai prix plus de ciel la zone d'ombre en bas n'est pas très interressante ou alors faire un recadrage sinon elle est très belle :love:




Oui, ou la prochaine fois, met la lune un peu plus a gauche pour harmonsiser un peu la photo :rateau:


----------



## tantoillane (12 Août 2005)

un petit aperçu du  *camping* dans le jardin, cette fois :

en pose courte







et en pose longue






moi j'aime bien


----------



## peyret (12 Août 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> La reunion pareil...



L'appli qui sert à faire de beau cadre blanc à la photo, c'est Toshop ?

lp


----------



## manulemafatais (12 Août 2005)

Non, c'est l'exelent 'Galerie' que tu trouveras gratuitement pas loin d'ici sur le forum... 





nuit des étoiles filantes donc...


----------



## tantoillane (12 Août 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> nuit des étoiles filantes donc...




vraiment ????


----------



## alan.a (12 Août 2005)

Non, dans sa photo, c'est la terre qui file, pas les étoiles


----------



## tantoillane (12 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Non, dans sa photo, c'est la terre qui file, pas les étoiles



vraiment ????


----------



## diabolosof (12 Août 2005)

Wow ! Ce soir j'en ai prise une dont je suis assez fière :


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Août 2005)

tu peux, elle est belle


----------



## iNano (13 Août 2005)

très très chouette Sof !


----------



## NightWalker (13 Août 2005)

Belles couleurs, belle lumière, jolie mise en scène...

Elle est terrible...


----------



## NED (13 Août 2005)

Très choli !!
Pravo !!


----------



## Virpeen (13 Août 2005)

Elle est magnifique !    :love:


----------



## IceandFire (13 Août 2005)




----------



## peyret (13 Août 2005)

diabolosof a dit:
			
		

> Wow ! Ce soir j'en ai prise une dont je suis assez fière :



Félicitations ! On en veut encore !

lp


----------



## gresillons (13 Août 2005)

Ploumanac'h Bretagne


----------



## peyret (13 Août 2005)

Je l'avais dans le format horizontal...
Cadre avec script Toshop






lp


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Non, dans sa photo, c'est la terre qui file, pas les étoiles



Oui mais c'est la technique a utiliser pour photographier une étoile filante: un pied bien stable, un temps de pose long (10 a 30 minutes a la louche) et plutot un objectif grand angle pour augmenter les chances de voir passer une etoile filante dans le champ. A l'arrivé on obtiens les trainées circulaires des étoiles normales (concentriques autour de l'étoile polaire dans l'hémisphère nord) et si on a de la chance, un ou plusieurs traits bien droits qui sont la ou les étoiles filantes.
Mais meme sans passage d'une étoile filante dans le champs on peu faire de tres belles photos sans matériel particulier (ici temps de pose 1H).


----------



## jpmiss (13 Août 2005)

gresillons a dit:
			
		

> Ploumanac'h Bretagne



C'est pas là qu'a été tounée une partie du dernier Jeunet "Un Long dimanche de fiançailles"?


----------



## pukmac (13 Août 2005)




----------



## fdlandas (13 Août 2005)

Un spectateur de notre récolte de mirabelles...
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/icons/icon12.gif
Fd


----------



## fdlandas (13 Août 2005)

Excusez moi, je refais un test avec insertion directe de l'image   






FD


----------



## mactambour (13 Août 2005)

fdlandas a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi, je refais un test avec insertion directe de l'image
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et il est bien mignon !! Bravo... 

En plus des étoiles filantes, il y avait aussi un arc en ciel... 







 
​


----------



## tantoillane (13 Août 2005)

Et la prochaine fois, tu nous fais l'arc-en-ciel filant ??? !!


----------



## gresillons (14 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas là qu'a été tounée une partie du dernier Jeunet "Un Long dimanche de fiançailles"?




Il me semble bien mais je ne suis sûr de rien


----------



## Foguenne (14 Août 2005)

Mes beaux-parents nous ayant laissé Rato, leur hamster, en pension durant leur vacance, j'en profite pour essayer de le photographier. 
Comme il est comme moi, plus actif en soirée, je suis obligé d'utiliser le flash. Apparement, il se plaît beaucoup chez nous.  
















Je sais, c'est limite comme sujet mais il pleut tellement ici que je ne suis pas motivé pour sortir.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Août 2005)

Un rongeur a coté de fils electriques, ca va pas tarder a sentir le grillé chez toi


----------



## Foguenne (14 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un rongeur a coté de fils electriques, ca va pas tarder a sentir le grillé chez toi



Les fils n'ont heureusement pas l'air de lui plaire.


----------



## IceandFire (14 Août 2005)

il a une super tête de cartoon  très photogénique ce petit filou poilu  :love:


----------



## NightWalker (14 Août 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> il a une super tête de cartoon  très photogénique ce petit filou poilu  :love:


C'est ce qu j'allais dire, surtout sur la première photo...


----------



## macmarco (14 Août 2005)

Qu'est-ce qu'il me veut, lui ? 







Encore lui ???!!! :mouais:






C'est pas bientôt fini ?!! 
Paparazzi !!! 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Paul


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (14 Août 2005)

L'eau tessinoise  :love:  :rateau:


----------



## manulemafatais (14 Août 2005)

On guète encore un coup les étoiles filantes mais c'est pas gagné... 




:sleep:


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2005)

il y a des bestioles bizarres vers chez moi :affraid: par contre l'af du 300D n'aime pas beaucoup les lumières bizarre des aquariums, heureusement que j'ai l'assistant du 380 EX :love:


----------



## gresillons (14 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a des bestioles bizarres vers chez moi :affraid: par contre l'af du 300D n'aime pas beaucoup les lumières bizarre des aquariums, heureusement que j'ai l'assistant du 380 EX :love:



les noms de ces bestioles pour ma culture générale ??


----------



## NightWalker (14 Août 2005)

1. Rascasse
2. Nautiles (Nautilus)
3. Le petit poisson qui marche avec ses nageoirs  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2005)

c'est un requin le dernier


----------



## NightWalker (14 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est un requin le dernier


Mince alors... il ressemble vachement aux petits poissons qui marchent avec ses nageoirs quand ils sont hors de l'eau...

C'était où ?


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2005)

aquarium sea life de val d'europe


----------



## alan.a (14 Août 2005)

Rive sud du Loch Ness


----------



## NightWalker (14 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> aquarium sea life de val d'europe


Merci


----------



## NightWalker (14 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Rive sud du Loch Ness


Impressionnant...


----------



## alan.a (14 Août 2005)

Merci, et c'est très en deçà de la réalité !!!


----------



## NightWalker (14 Août 2005)

Tu as du en prendre pleine la vue... tu vas avoir du boulot à créer les présentations pour nous faire profiter de tes belles photos... enfin, si tu veux bien 

Bonne continuation...


----------



## Macounette (14 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>


Rato... c'est bien un nom de hamster, ça.   
chouettes photos


----------



## Macounette (14 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Rive sud du Loch Ness


Ca fait rêver. :love:
Bravo Alan


----------



## tantoillane (15 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Rive sud du Loch Ness



j'adore


----------



## mado (15 Août 2005)

hitch-hiking !


----------



## NightWalker (15 Août 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> hitch-hiking !


Génial... joli cadrage... avec les "moutons" en fond de photo...


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2005)




----------



## Gregg (15 Août 2005)

http://img361.imageshack.us/my.php?image=croatia850092el.jpg


----------



## jfr (15 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



Belle photo...
On s'attendrait presque à voir passer les moutons du Génie des Alpages !


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (15 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il y a des bestioles bizarres vers chez moi :affraid: par contre l'af du 300D n'aime pas beaucoup les lumières bizarre des aquariums, heureusement que j'ai l'assistant du 380 EX :love:



T'as achété où, les Nautilus?


----------



## macinside (15 Août 2005)

c'est dans un aquarium


----------



## mactambour (15 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



Bravo Olivier...

Dans cette rivière il y avait des saumons ... Ecosse...   







 :love: 
​


----------



## fdlandas (15 Août 2005)

Super WE avec un super temps ce lundi férié!!!   

FD


----------



## alan.a (15 Août 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Dans cette rivière il y avait des saumons ... Ecosse...



Dans celle là, il y en a toujours


----------



## NightWalker (15 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Dans celle là, il y en a toujours


Oh toi... maître Alan... que tes photos sont superbes...  

WebO elle est belle la tienne aussi...


----------



## mactambour (15 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Dans celle là, il y en a toujours



La photo et le saumon... L'as tu mangé au moins ???

Parce que moi, je l'ai mangé celui que l'on a  pêché ...   

Baiser à Capucine.


 :love:


----------



## I-bouk (15 Août 2005)

soit il y en passe 10 par  minute soit tu as une chance de cocu..


----------



## Macounette (16 Août 2005)

je n'ai pas le temps de me balader pour prendre des photos en ce moment, alors je photographie ce qu'il y a juste devant mon nez.






16°C, il a plu toute la journée. 
La luminosité de cette fin d'après-midi était particulièrement suave...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2005)

Merci pour vos messages.  Voici encore deux de ce week-end, désolé pour les lignes à haute-tension.


----------



## NightWalker (16 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas le temps de me balader pour prendre des photos en ce moment, alors je photographie ce qu'il y a juste devant mon nez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woaahhh... superbe Macounette... décidément tu es une pro maintenant  
On attend toujours ta galérie en fait 


WebO


----------



## Macounette (16 Août 2005)

Merci NightWalker :rose:



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>


WebO', j'aime beaucoup celle-ci... tu l'as prise où exactement ? elle me rappelle les vols en rase-motte au-dessus des forêts. :love:


----------



## alan.a (16 Août 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> La photo et le saumon... L'as tu mangé au moins ???
> Parce que moi, je l'ai mangé celui que l'on a  pêché ...
> :love:



Euh, non, la seule pêche que je pratique, c'est juste un fil lesté avec un hameçon, directement à la main, mon grand père m'a appris, puis tonton Jean-Claude a pris la relève.

Au large de l'îlot Bailly,  en route vers le Porc-épic, à bord de l'Albatros 2.




Et puis quand je vais dans un pays anglo saxon, j'adore me gaver de cochonneries.
Proust avait ses madeleine, moi j'ai des flakes, des aero, des crunchies et KFC   :mouais: 






			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Baiser à Capucine.
> :love:



Capucine tente les bisous, mais ce n'est pas encore au point 







			
				I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> soit il y en passe 10 par  minute soit tu as une chance de cocu..



Mon fils aîné en a compté 7 en 40 minutes 
J'espère que ma femme n'a rien à voir là dedans !!!  :hein:  

------------------- ------------------- ------------------- ------------------- 

Belles photos Webo (j'aime moins celle avec les fils electrique) et Macounette.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> WebO', j'aime beaucoup celle-ci... tu l'as prise où exactement ? elle me rappelle les vols en rase-motte au-dessus des forêts. :love:



Effectivement, tu dois connaître, c'est sur le chemin qui mène de Caux à Sonchaux.


----------



## Macounette (16 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, tu dois connaître, c'est sur le chemin qui mène de Caux à Sonchaux.


Rhô oui  je me disais bien qu'il y avait un petit air de _déjà-vu_.    Quelle belle région. :love:


----------



## mactambour (16 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Euh, non, la seule pêche que je pratique, c'est juste un fil lesté avec un hameçon, directement à la main, mon grand père m'a appris, puis tonton Jean-Claude a pris la relève.
> 
> Au large de l'îlot Bailly,  en route vers le Porc-épic, à bord de l'Albatros 2.



Ca c'est vraiment une *belle pêche* !!!



> Et puis quand je vais dans un pays anglo saxon, j'adore me gaver de cochonneries.
> Proust avait ses madeleine, moi j'ai des flakes, des aero, des crunchies et KFC   :mouais:



Chacun son goût !! 




> Capucine tente les bisous, mais ce n'est pas encore au point


Elle a bien le temps !!

 :love: 

------------

Pour iBouk : ce n'est pas très sympathique ton avis sur la pêche au saumon !!!

 :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (16 Août 2005)

Alan, tu as utilisé un très joli modèle pour ta galerie d'Ecosse  
Chouettes photos, ca donne envie (avec des visites de distilleries en +  )

Macounette


----------



## diabolosof (16 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Capucine tente les bisous, mais ce n'est pas encore au point



Ah ! J'adore ce cadrage et les expressions


----------



## alan.a (16 Août 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est vraiment une *belle pêche* !!!



J'ignorais ce nom, mais c'est exactement ça. 

Petite différence, dans notre bateau on ne parle pas d'embrouillon mais de perruque




			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Chacun son goût !!



Ce sont les goût qui me sont restés ... pas les meilleurs, c'est certain, mais les plus marquants ...




			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Alan, tu as utilisé un très joli modèle pour ta galerie d'Ecosse





Pour les curieux, la galerie complète est par là.



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Chouettes photos, ca donne envie (avec des visites de distilleries en +  )



 Je ne suis pas fan de Whisky, mais pour celui qui aime, on croise une distillirie tous les 50 miles :rateau: 

Un itinéraire à l'ouest,  un autre à l'est.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Un itinéraire à l'ouest, un autre à l'est.


 
Génial! 
Dans l'itinéraire de l'ouest je pense que je prolongerais volontier le 3 eme jour! :love: :love::casse:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour les curieux, la galerie complète est par là.



J'aime beaucoup celle-ci.  






Par contre, Alan, quels pieds!  Et Capucine ira loin: elle a déjà appris à écrire sa révolte contre les murs.


----------



## Foguenne (16 Août 2005)

Ca c'est de la voiture.  

Alan


----------



## alan.a (16 Août 2005)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais on n'a jamais vu autant de vacanciers en 2 CV !!! Et principalement des Hollandais.


----------



## NightWalker (16 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour les curieux, la galerie complète est par là.


Quelle belle ballade que tu nous fais profiter...


----------



## Moumoune (16 Août 2005)




----------



## mactambour (16 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais on n'a jamais vu autant de vacanciers en 2 CV !!! Et principalement des Hollandais.



C'est vrai..

Les 2CV c'est comme les saumons...   

Il y en avait en Ecosse aussi autrefois...   







 :love: ​


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Août 2005)

ESP.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2005)

Un mini self-portrait   







Je vois qu'Alan est de retour, je viens de voir la galerie familiale  
Euh je suis entrain de feuilleter les dernières pages du sujet... mais  

A+


----------



## yvos (16 Août 2005)

c'est un oeil de grenouille?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Août 2005)




----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Août 2005)

pinèze elle est belle...
j'avais la meme idee pour ce soir, mais chui vraiment pas sur de faire aussi bien...

chapio l'artisss


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> j'avais la meme idee pour ce soir, mais chui vraiment pas sur de faire aussi bien...



Le mieux c'est d'essayer 

Merci


----------



## NightWalker (17 Août 2005)

petit scarabée et jpmiss.......


----------



## Macounette (17 Août 2005)

qu'elle est beeeeeellle.... :love:



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## bengilli (17 Août 2005)

Quelques photos d'un week end prolongé du coté de Bidart et Biarritz, seulement quelques photos pour cause d'excès d'optimisme en matière de batterie de l'Ixus 40 





Bientôt des photos en morey, je vais commander un boîtier étanche


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

>




Sympa 

En bas de chez moi:


----------



## Alx (17 Août 2005)

Petite bestiole que l'on trouve dans le désert. Il faut avouer que c'est pas très beau, mais c'est pas méchant du tout. 
Pour ceux qui sont intéressé, cet animal (plus ou moins préhistorique) s'appelle: Horny Toad.


----------



## alan.a (17 Août 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Un mini self-portrait
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors, avec sa petite chemise bleue, manche relevée, on s'alonge au bord des bassins   ... le vindé est quand même assez gros avec la poignée supplémentaire, mais c'est pratique pour le stabiliser et declencher.

Soit indulgent avec la galerie familliale, j'ai essayer un template de Galerie, c'est assez moche   



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En bas de chez moi:
> 
> - photo de nuit -



Un pause de 30 sec, mais pas en bas de chez (malheureusement)


----------



## IceandFire (17 Août 2005)




----------



## I-bouk (17 Août 2005)

Voilà par ce beau temps , petite promenade en foret 






et après quelque kilomètre, je me suis retrouvé nez a nez avec deux magnifiques zouaves 






qui m'on bien fait rire, s'amusaient avec les mouches et moi, et avec l'objectif pour cacher sont compère ..






Pour enfin s'assagir pour me permettre de prendre la belle dans toute ça splendeur






Bref si vous l'avez pas compris j'adore cette race de chevaux qui sont de chez moi et qui on pour caractéristique leur magnifique crinière blonde ..


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Août 2005)

fait un peu a la va vite, dans un bus...




​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> fait un peu a la va vite, dans un bus...



T'as pas un probleme de balise d'orientation?


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas un probleme de balise d'orientation?





je ne comprends pas, j'avais pourtant mon badge bon topographe quand j'etais scout !


----------



## sylko (17 Août 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Bref si vous l'avez pas compris j'adore cette race de chevaux qui sont de chez moi et qui on pour caractéristique leur magnifique crinière blonde ..


 
Superbes chevaux, en effet.  

Ce sont des francs-montagnards, non? Vous les appelez différemment sur France?


----------



## I-bouk (17 Août 2005)

Euh, chez moi ça s'appel des comtois ! après  je croi que le franc-montagnart et le comtois sont très proche sauf que le comtois et un cheval de trait.


----------



## sylko (17 Août 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Euh, chez moi ça s'appel des comtois ! après je croi que le franc-montagnart et le comtois sont très proche sauf que le comtois et un cheval de trait.


 
Merci pour ton éclaircissement et bravo pour tes photos.


----------



## spyan (17 Août 2005)

Bonsoir amis photographes... Voila l'une de mes photos préférées


----------



## yvos (17 Août 2005)

week end piscine


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Alors, avec sa petite chemise bleue, manche relevée, on s'alonge au bord des bassins   ... le vindé est quand même assez gros avec la poignée supplémentaire, mais c'est pratique pour le stabiliser et declencher.
> 
> Soit indulgent avec la galerie familliale, j'ai essayer un template de Galerie, c'est assez moche
> 
> ...




Héhé, c'était assez dur de me cadrer, je ne voyais qu'une ombre à travers le viseur dans la "pupille" du petit batracien...

Indulgent je le suis de toute façon car tes photos de famille respirent une douce ambiance que je n'ai pas connu 

Très jolie pose lente  ...

Bon pour une fois je mets la plus mauvaise du jour 
Cela fait 8 jours que je cherche des mantes sur les monts du Lyonnais, j'ai une série de 8 macro en chantier,
mais je veux du zen très graphique (enfin dans la mesure de mes moyens), commencé il y a un mois,
j'arrive enfin à une extraction qui me convient sur plusieurs variétés de peties bêtes, je les montrerais bientôt...

Bref j'ai enfin trouvé des mantes cet aprem et pas qu'un peu !!! un mûrier (pour ne pas dire un "mantier"  ) bien habité !

Donc là conditions moyennes, à quatres pattes sous le mûrier en chemisette  aïe aïe 
L'accouplement n'avait pas du commencer, elles se sont barrées assez vite... Pendant que je couinais "c'est comment qu'on sort de là" 
(j'en ai fait qui me plaisent plus tard, mais je dois faire mon choix avant de montrer  )






Yvos, JP, Paul (Rato )   Oui cette fois j'ai remonté le sujet


----------



## jpmiss (17 Août 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Indulgent je le suis de toute façon car tes photos de famille respirent une douce ambiance que je n'ai pas connu



En plus le template je le trouve trop cool moi


----------



## Foguenne (17 Août 2005)

Je ne boirais plus jamais... 






Réalisée à la fin de la bouteille de vin.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Août 2005)

Petite ballade dans un coin habituel.


----------



## gresillons (18 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Un pause de 30 sec, mais pas en bas de chez (malheureusement)





Superbe photo qui fait rêver !!


----------



## bengilli (18 Août 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour une fois je mets la plus mauvaise du jour



Au contraire j'adore, la mante qui tourne la tête et jette un regard - effroyable - vers le paparazzi


----------



## Luc G (18 Août 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Cela fait 8 jours que je cherche des mantes sur les monts du Lyonnais, j'ai une série de 8 macro en chantier,
> mais je veux du zen très graphique (enfin dans la mesure de mes moyens), commencé il y a un mois,
> j'arrive enfin à une extraction qui me convient sur plusieurs variétés de peties bêtes, je les montrerais bientôt...
> 
> ...



Tu devrais descendre un peu plus dans le midi : tu en verrais plus !  à l'île Sainte-Lucie par exemple, à côté de Port-la-Nouvelle. En général ça pullule  
Comme je rentre juste de Lozère, je n'ai pas été voir encore mais c'est maintenant la bonne saison. (Ceci dit, mon gamin en a déjà une en élevage, comme d'habitude, entre autres bestioles à 6 pattes   )


----------



## alan.a (18 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Petite ballade dans un coin habituel.



Tu te promènes dans mon jardin et tu ne passes même pas prendre un café !!!


----------



## Foguenne (18 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Tu te promènes dans mon jardin et tu ne passes même pas prendre un café !!!



Je n'osai pas vu les tarifs à l'entrée.


----------



## alan.a (18 Août 2005)

Faut bien trouver un moyen de rester oisif 

La prochaine fois que tu veux voir des nénuphars, passe à la maison, ce sera gratuit


----------



## mactambour (18 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien trouver un moyen de rester oisif
> 
> La prochaine fois que tu veux voir des nénuphars, passe à la maison, ce sera gratuit



Je laisse l'image, ne serait-ce que pour la voir encore et encore...   
C'est une des plus belles à mon goût..

Nous sommes à bonne école avec toi...
Compliments.
Pour remplacer ton bob, une couronne de laurier !!!  


 :love:


----------



## pim (18 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Faut bien trouver un moyen de rester oisif
> 
> La prochaine fois que tu veux voir des nénuphars, passe à la maison, ce sera gratuit



C'est vraiment très beau, avec juste ce qu'il faut de reflet, et la fleur est très nette... Superbe !


----------



## alex42 (18 Août 2005)

C'était mardi, autour de Kyoto, les montagnes s'embrasaient, signe de départ des esprits... et d'autres choses dont je n'ai pas tout compris.
En tout cas, c'était très beau ! et impressionnant. (pour d'autres photos de Kyoto, y a monblog !)


----------



## lumai (18 Août 2005)

et où trouve-t-on l'adresse de ton blog ? 

edit : Merci !


----------



## sylko (18 Août 2005)

Oui?


----------



## mactambour (18 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> et ou trouve t'on l'adresse de ton blog?





			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> Oui?



En cliquant sur...blog !!  

---------

Très belle image de Kyoto et très autres belles photos sur ledit blog !

Un peu de nature, mais la fleur est si belle...







Des boutons de Hoya ou Porcelaine






Les fleurs ouvertes...

​


----------



## sylko (18 Août 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> En cliquant sur...blog !!
> 
> ---------
> 
> ...


Oui, c'est ce que je lui avais indiqué, avant de découvrir qu'alex42 avait édité son post, en rajoutant le lien. Je ne savais plus comment supprimer mon post ensuite.  

Ton jardin est toujours aussi magique et la lumière de tes prises de vue l'est tout autant. 

Amitiés à vous deux.


----------



## lumai (18 Août 2005)

Oui 
D'où mon édith ! 

Superbe fleur, MacTambour


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Août 2005)

tiens, pour ceux que ça interesse......  
Y a Visa bientot...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Au contraire j'adore, la mante qui tourne la tête et jette un regard - effroyable - vers le paparazzi



Je te remercie, je voulais dire que la qualité de l'image est médiocre,
le cadrage compte tenu des conditions y était mais le reste c'est de la merde 
(netteté mal définie, éclairage mauvais...)

Comme tu le soulignes la mante a un tête articulée et
rien ne lui échappe sur son territoire :

Içi prête à se défendre avec sa patte ravisseuse 







Je viens d'en publier une autre *ici* et une galerie *par là* 
(j'ai fait un traitement par lot qui me convient moyen j'affinerai les réglages plus tard)


----------



## sylko (19 Août 2005)

Superbe ...comme toujours.


----------



## bengilli (19 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Superbe ...comme toujours.



pas mieux 

D'ailleurs ma fascination devant cette photo doit être aussi due à la phobie que j'avais de ces insectes étant petit. Jamais eu peur des guêpes ou des araignées, mais les mantes, quelle frousse


----------



## BooBoo (19 Août 2005)

j'ai toujours été fasciné par les mantes religieuses...
quand j'étais petit, j'en avais capturé une dans une grande boite, et coup de bol, elle a pondu. Je la nourissais de sauterelles. Et puis qq jours plus tard, j'en ai capturé une seconde... le lendemain matin, la première avait la tête tranchée !!!!


----------



## alan.a (19 Août 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'en publier une autre *ici* et une galerie *par là*



Une galerie d'insectes, avec comme nom de page "The food connection" Bocuse d'or 2005, ça fait froid dans le dos !!!


----------



## jpmiss (19 Août 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'en publier une autre *ici* et une galerie *par là*


 
Ma préfére est la derniere de la galerie. Celle en "ombre chinoise". Géniale!


----------



## jahrom (19 Août 2005)

Quelques clichés de Barcelone cet Eté...

La place Real :





La place Catalunya :





L'Atlantido, une grosse boîte de Sitges (4500 personnes à faire la fiesta au bord de l'eau...) :





Et pour finir, un after dans la région de Barcelona :





Moralité : Barça c'est Beau, mais on y fait surtout la fête !!!


----------



## supermoquette (19 Août 2005)

Que de gueles de bois sur la place Real. Tu n'es pas allé à la Nitsa ? y a toujours mon sac là-bas ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Une galerie d'insectes, avec comme nom de page "The food connection" Bocuse d'or 2005, ça fait froid dans le dos !!!




Je te remercie infiniment  (j'utilise toujours la dernière publiée comme modèle)

Des fleurs de nénuphars pour te remercier  un endroit que j'affectionne au petit matin  :love:






Pour Bengili, la photo de mante postée avant-hier (prise qq secondes après) avec une ouverture plus adaptée:
(j'ai supprimé les antennes du mâle qui avait commencé à partir, et je l'ai passé en vertical)






Je vous remercie tous  

PS: toutes ces images sont utilisables en A3 haute résolution ce qui n'est pas le cas de la mante avec le mâle de l'autre jour trop bruitée à la base.


----------



## jahrom (19 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Que de gueles de bois sur la place Real. Tu n'es pas allé à la Nitsa ? y a toujours mon sac là-bas ?



Comme tu dis, y a du tiseur sur la place Réal...:love:
Nous ne sommes pas allé à la Nitsa, mais au club 13 et au Fellini (un club de déjanté )

Donc pas vu de sac avec des moustaches....


----------



## bengilli (19 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> L'Atlantido, une grosse boîte de Sitges (4500 personnes à faire la fiesta au bord de l'eau...) :



Atlantid*a* 

Ma boite fétiche, d'ailleurs c'est de là que vient le disco beach admin 
Y'a toujours la brumisation à 8h00 du matin pour réveiller les derniers clubbers ?
Et la guardia qui surveille l'accès à la route de la plage ?


----------



## bengilli (19 Août 2005)

Tribute to jahrom avec le Popol Style ©


----------



## jahrom (19 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Tribute to jahrom avec le Popol Style ©



Héhé !!! Merci à toi 

Toujours les brumisateurs en effet. Concernant le nom de la boîte, j'arrive pas à le retenir et tout y est passé (l'atlantico, l'atlantido, l'altantica...) Faut dire j'ai connu meilleur moment pour travailler la mémoire !!
En tout cas c'est un bien bel endroit qui malheureusement vivait peut être sa dernière année (une loi interdit les constructions à moins de 50 mètres de la mer met son avenir en péril...)


----------



## bengilli (19 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Héhé !!! Merci à toi
> 
> Toujours les brumisateurs en effet. Concernant le nom de la boîte, j'arrive pas à le retenir et tout y est passé (l'atlantico, l'atlantido, l'altantica...) Faut dire j'ai connu meilleur moment pour travailler la mémoire !!
> En tout cas c'est un bien bel endroit qui malheureusement vivait peut être sa dernière année (une loi interdit les constructions à moins de 50 mètres de la mer met son avenir en péril...)



A vrai dire j'entends parler également de cela depuis plusieurs années, donc peut être aurons nous quelques années de répit. Sitges étant la capitale gay européenne, l'adjutament local doit avoir une certaine tolérance avec ces lieux de débauche 

La musique était comment ? C'est assez inégal selon les soirées...


----------



## jahrom (19 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> A vrai dire j'entends parler également de cela depuis plusieurs années, donc peut être aurons nous quelques années de répit. Sitges étant la capitale gay européenne, l'adjutament local doit avoir une certaine tolérance avec ces lieux de débauche



Espérons le. Je tenais l'info de Joël (plus connu sous le nom de Chanel) qui est RP la-bas.



			
				bengilli a dit:
			
		

> La musique était comment ? C'est assez inégal selon les soirées...



Ce soir là il y avait 2 DJ (Dj J.Louis et un autre dont j'ai oublié le nom)
Le premier était pas mal, mais j'ai préféré le deuxième set !! (c'est con que j'ai des prob de mémoire)
Bonne tek-house pas trop sombre, assez fraiche et péchue comme je l'aime :love:

Pour rester dans le sujet, une photo du shuffle bien en place sur la playa...


----------



## yvos (19 Août 2005)

salut tout le monde


----------



## ficelle (20 Août 2005)

fire...


----------



## Virpeen (20 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> wouahou   la galerie sur les abattoirs c'est quelque chose !!!! :affraid:



Oui...  Je pense que je suis définitivement végétarienne !!!


----------



## IceandFire (20 Août 2005)

Meat Is Murder !!!


----------



## Foguenne (20 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salut tout le monde



C'est ou ?
Ca donne envie.


----------



## ange_63 (20 Août 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oui...  Je pense que je suis définitivement végétarienne !!!



Hooo !    :affraid: Ha bon! C quoi le lien?


----------



## jahrom (20 Août 2005)

Quartier Las Ramblas, comme quoi le pipi-caca est à la mode...





L'entrée d'un after au travers des bandes plastiques...





Et pour finir le comptoir d'un petit bar after "la Venus"...


----------



## peyret (20 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> wouahou   la galerie sur les abattoirs c'est quelque chose !!!! :affraid:


Ou qu'il est le lien ? 
lp


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2005)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> Ou qu'il est le lien ?



Sur ce site en tous points remarquable. (Cf. Portofolio, séries.)


----------



## yvos (20 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est ou ?
> Ca donne envie.



Au nord du Laos


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Au nord du Laos




Comme dit Paul ça donne envie


----------



## jahrom (20 Août 2005)

J'ai retrouvé une planche avec des negatifs photos qu'avait fait un pote il y a quelques années.
Je me suis amusé a les prendres en photo en macro et à les passer en positif sur photoshop.
Le résultat à beaucoup de charme je trouve...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> ...(j'ai fait un traitement par lot qui me convient moyen j'affinerai les réglages plus tard)




Certaines nuances perdaient beaucoup en compression web, ça faisait un peu fouilli et pas clean, 
j'ai maj la *galerie * macro. (vider le cache si ce n'est fait)






Bon dimanche


----------



## bengilli (21 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai retrouvé une planche avec des negatifs photos qu'avait fait un pote il y a quelques années.
> Je me suis amusé a les prendres en photo en macro et à les passer en positif sur photoshop.
> Le résultat à beaucoup de charme je trouve...



excellent résultat 

comment as tu procédé exactement on dirait que les negatifs sont rétro éclairés ?

j'ai une 100aine de diapos de famille que j'aimerai récupérer et vu le résultat je pourrais bien opter pour ta technique...


----------



## bengilli (21 Août 2005)

Premier essai pas très concluant, il faut que je bricole une plaque pour projeter les diapos. Par contre le mode macro est une super idée 






j'étais déjà effronté à l'époque


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> j'ai une 100aine de diapos de famille que j'aimerai récupérer et vu le résultat je pourrais bien opter pour ta technique...




Il existe des "visionneuses" avec adaptateurs sur différentes marques d'APN qui donnent de plutôts bons résultats


*edit:* Duplicateur de diapo Nikon


----------



## bengilli (21 Août 2005)

J'utilise un compact Ixus 40 mais ca me donne la direction à choisir pour ce travail : reprendre en photo les diapos dans les meilleures conditions 


en guise de plaque rétro-éclairée je viens de faire un essai avec l'écran du PowerBook... Pour les diapos pas trop sous-exposées ça marche pas trop mal :


----------



## jahrom (21 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise un compact Ixus 40 mais ca me donne la direction à choisir pour ce travail : reprendre en photo les diapos dans les meilleures conditions
> 
> 
> en guise de plaque rétro-éclairée je viens de faire un essai avec l'écran du PowerBook... Pour les diapos pas trop sous-exposées ça marche pas trop mal :



Salut 
J'ai procédé comme toi. J'ai utilisé le retroéclairage de mon écran externe car il est plus lumineux que mon powerbook (un sony)
L'idéal serait une planche rétroéclairé, car sur l'écran, si on plaque le négatif, le résultat est pas top (on voit les pixels)
J'utilise le mode macro du ixus 40 aussi, et je dois dire qu'il est très efficace.:love:
En voici une que j'ai retravaillé (c'est un ami et sa soeur) le résultat est correct je trouve...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Août 2005)

*Dans le même genre que celle-ci *
en voici une petite nouvelle.

J'adore ce constraste de neuf et d'ancien.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Août 2005)

Elise, mon modèle préféré. 
(accessoirement ma nièce et filleul.  )


----------



## NightWalker (21 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mon modèle préféré.


Quelle chance tu as, toujours entouré de belles femmes


----------



## bengilli (21 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> J'ai procédé comme toi. J'ai utilisé le retroéclairage de mon écran externe car il est plus lumineux que mon powerbook (un sony)
> L'idéal serait une planche rétroéclairé, car sur l'écran, si on plaque le négatif, le résultat est pas top (on voit les pixels)
> J'utilise le mode macro du ixus 40 aussi, et je dois dire qu'il est très efficace.:love:







J'en ai fait quelques unes visibles ici

Le résultat est assez inégal selon la qualité d'exposition originelle de la diapo. J'ai un copain qui a une visionneuse 35mm je lui emprunterai pour refaire quelques essais.

Pour ceux que ça intéresse j'ai obtenu les meilleurs résultats en utilisant le retardateur à 2 secondes pour éviter le bougé du "coup de doigt", le mieux bien sûr serait de bosser de façon stable avec un pied, le tout avec l'écran du powerbook en rétro éclairage, ouvert sur une page blanche (on peut aussi jouer avec les couleurs : bleu, orangé...). Le tout avec le mode macro de l'ixus à bout de doigts


----------



## bengilli (21 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Quelle chance tu as, toujours entouré de belles femmes



Ce sont elles qui ont la chance d'entourer Paul


----------



## Foguenne (21 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> ...J'en ai fait quelques unes visibles ici



J'ai un faible pour celle-ci. 





Très sympa comme résultat.


----------



## jahrom (21 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai fait quelques unes visibles ici



Franchement je trouve le résultat pas mal du tout...
Je sens que je vais bien m'amuser à ressortir mes boîtes de négatifs...


----------



## jahrom (21 Août 2005)

En fouillant j'ai retrouvé celle ci !

Mon père, mon grand-père, mon arrière-grand-père et mon arrière-arrière-grand-père...
La vache...


----------



## NightWalker (21 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai fait quelques unes visibles ici


Très sympa ton album familial... 

Je ne connaissais pas cette méthode de rétro éclairage avec les portables... ça marche plutôt pas mal du tout...


----------



## bengilli (21 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un faible pour celle-ci.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu veux dire que j'étais mieux à 4 ans ?  185 cm plus tard le petit ange s'est transformé en démon


----------



## bengilli (21 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> En fouillant j'ai retrouvé celle ci !
> 
> Mon père, mon grand-père, mon arrière-grand-père et mon arrière-arrière-grand-père...
> La vache...



incroyable !   

n'empêche que ça pose la question de la sauvegarde de ces vieux clichés qui nous constituent, même si ça n'a pas le même charme (ahhh la projection de diapos dans le noir en famille ) ça me rassure de les savoir bien au chaud dans un ordi.

le stock de films 8 mm de mon grand père (une cinquantaine...) c'est une autre histoire encore


----------



## Foguenne (21 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire que j'étais mieux à 4 ans ?  185 cm plus tard le petit ange s'est transformé en démon



Il y a un regard "petit démon" sur cette photo.


----------



## alan.a (21 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> incroyable !
> 
> n'empêche que ça pose la question de la sauvegarde de ces vieux clichés qui nous constituent, même si ça n'a pas le même charme (ahhh la projection de diapos dans le noir en famille ) ça me rassure de les savoir bien au chaud dans un ordi.
> 
> le stock de films 8 mm de mon grand père (une cinquantaine...) c'est une autre histoire encore



Le 8 mm, ça se numérise aussi


----------



## yvos (21 Août 2005)

sympa toutes les photos là..


----------



## iTof (21 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sympa toutes les photos là..


 oui, merci à tous


la photo me manque


----------



## jpmiss (21 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dans le même genre que celle-ci *
> en voici une petite nouvelle.
> 
> J'adore ce constraste de neuf et d'ancien.



Dans un genre proche j'ai celle là:






PS: super l'idée de photographier les négatifs  Et le résultat est au rendez vous!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2005)

Le vent chasse les nuages au dessus des cabanes ostréïcoles, à Marennes-Oléron.

210 s de pose, f32, 1600 iso, EOS20D, un petit dépétouillage / niveaux dans Toshop.

Brut de cadrage sinon.


----------



## alèm (22 Août 2005)

photo que je poste dans "vos plus belles photos", merci...


----------



## bengilli (22 Août 2005)

superbe 

D'ailleurs ça m'emmène à vous demander s'il est possible de faire des poses longues avec un ixus 40 ? j'ai pas trouvé


----------



## jahrom (22 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> superbe
> 
> D'ailleurs ça m'emmène à vous demander s'il est possible de faire des poses longues avec un ixus 40 ? j'ai pas trouvé



de mémoire il faut se mettre en manuel, ensuite sur le +/- du diaph et appuyer sur MENU.


----------



## bengilli (22 Août 2005)

Merci Jahrom mais je voulais parler de ces poses de plusieurs minutes (avec l'ixus ça déclenche au bout de 2 secondes).


----------



## jc34 (22 Août 2005)

dans les caractéristiques il a des vitesses de 15 à 1/1.500 sec.

Y précisent sur le site canon  que les poses longues de plus d'1 sec sont dispo uniquement en "mode pose longue"  sais pas ce que c'est, je l'ai pas cet appareil.

mais surement qu'un jour ...  :love:   c'est pour ca que je me renseigne dessus


----------



## jpmiss (22 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> superbe
> 
> D'ailleurs ça m'emmène à vous demander s'il est possible de faire des poses longues avec un ixus 40 ? j'ai pas trouvé


 
A priori c'est 15 sec max.

Cuica: j'aime beaucoup ta photo


----------



## bengilli (22 Août 2005)

OK, j'ai trouvé le menu. En effet ça va jusqu'à 15 secondes Menu Manuel >  +/- (Exp) > Rappuyer sur Menu > Régler le temps d'exposition.

Merci.


----------



## molgow (22 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs ça m'emmène à vous demander s'il est possible de faire des poses longues avec un ixus 40 ? j'ai pas trouvé



Je ne crois pas que ce soit possible. L'Ixus 40 permet seulement de modifier le temps d'exposition en mode manuel et il ne permet pas de donner un temps (1/30, 1/60, etc.) mais seulement un changement relatif du temps d'exposition (de -2 à +2).


----------



## molgow (22 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> OK, j'ai trouvé le menu. En effet ça va jusqu'à 15 secondes Menu Manuel > +/- (Exp) > Rappuyer sur Menu > Régler le temps d'exposition.



Je n'ai pas trouvé le menu dont tu parles 
Il y a seulement une barette qui va de -2 à +2 et si j'appuye sur Menu à ce moment, je n'ai nulle part "Régler le temps d'exposition" ?!


----------



## bengilli (22 Août 2005)

ben ca servait pas à grand chose que je précise mon propos et celui de jahrom car j'ai oublié de parler de l'essentiel 

Pour pouvoir accéder à ce sous-menu il faut que dans le menu principal de l'ixus (appuyer sur Menu directement en mode prise de vue) il faut mettre Obt. Lent sur ON (par défaut sur OFF certainement).

Après le sous menu s'active.


----------



## sylko (22 Août 2005)

Euh, ici ce sont les photos. Pour la technique, c'est par là que ça se passe. Saint-Cloud, béret basque.


----------



## bengilli (22 Août 2005)

ouais ouais on lui dira :mouais: des fois je vais au resto manger une entrecôte et finalement je mange des tourteaux  c'est la vie quoi


----------



## WebOliver (22 Août 2005)




----------



## yvos (22 Août 2005)

argh, j'ai pas mon maillot de bain!!!


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Dans un genre proche j'ai celle là:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Encore dans un autre genre...





​


----------



## AntoineD (22 Août 2005)

salut a tous !

je suis actuellement en thailande et ca charge pas super vite... 
je lirai donc une autre fois les 10 pages aue j'ai manquees 

Bref : pensez a poster des tofs legeres, les gars  

Cependant, je ne resiste pas au desir de poster un ou deux trucs, histoire de, car le forum me manque un peu 

petit entrainement de Muay Thai dans le coin de Pattaya :






Et pour les curieux, j'essaie vaguement de tenir un blog photo sur mon sejour. Avis aux amateurs ! il y a deja un certain nombre de photos.

bye !

a la prochaine !


----------



## yvos (22 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Pattaya



Mon dieu :affraid: 

chouette la photo


----------



## sylko (22 Août 2005)

Ben justement, en parlant d'eau... Je l'ai prise, il y a peu de temps. 

Amis rhodaniens français, nous avons ouvert les vannes. Préparez les sacs de sable à Avignon.   





Pont Napoléon à Aigle, sous lequel coule la Grande Eau. Cette rivière se jette dans le Rhône, quelques kilomètres plus bas.


----------



## bengilli (22 Août 2005)

vu les images au JT c'était pas un peu dangereux d'aller près des rivières ?


----------



## sylko (22 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> vu les images au JT c'était pas un peu dangereux d'aller près des rivières ?



C'est vrai que ce n'est pas très recommandé, mais bon.


----------



## NightWalker (23 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ce n'est pas très recommandé, mais bon.


La raison a des raisons que la raison ne connaît pas... heu... 

superbe cette photo...


----------



## lepetitpiero (23 Août 2005)

Salut les gars! voiiçi une petite photo perso



Pour d'autres images allez sur mon site

http://homepage.mac.com/piero.courts


----------



## bengilli (23 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ce n'est pas très recommandé, mais bon.



ça en valait la chandelle


----------



## jc34 (23 Août 2005)

La grande bleue ce soir


----------



## tantoillane (25 Août 2005)

jc34 a dit:
			
		

> La grande bleue ce soir



trop bien le ciel    

Je vous met les photos en pose longue de mon retour de vacances     

Je ne savais pas lesquels poster


























PS : Ca rend mieux en grand


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

et Hop, l'ami Rémi qui plonge (rien a voir avec celui qu'on connait...il a pas d'ordi celui là...)
avec Marseille en fond....


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

une autre, plus pour la personne sur la photo que pour la photo.....enfin......


----------



## I-bouk (25 Août 2005)

Etant donné que chez moi, la reine est la vache, petite promenade dans les champs ou les vaches sont vachement plus kool que les chevaux pour les photos !






Seul bémol c'est quand elles lèchent l'appareil photo....   :smile:


----------



## macmarco (25 Août 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Etant donné que chez moi, la reine est la vache, petite promenade dans les champs ou les vaches sont vachement plus kool que les chevaux pour les photos !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mais c'est Sylko !


----------



## I-bouk (25 Août 2005)

ça copine sans corne ! sylkette


----------



## yvos (25 Août 2005)

bon, que je fais pas de nouvelles photos, je remets des vieilles


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Août 2005)

ho!, les petits petons.......(pas de soucis, c'est pas les miens..... )










ps: merci pour les commentaires sur le plongeon!


----------



## nikolo (26 Août 2005)

Bon allez je post ma 1ere photos ur ce forum.

Prise sans flash, un jour ou il faisait 38 à l'ombre mais la rose etait au soleil d'où les petales un peu cramés mais bon.


----------



## nikolo (26 Août 2005)

Allez, une 2eme , même jour même condition


----------



## nikolo (26 Août 2005)

une 3eme un peu sombre mais les couleurs dela rose sont assez belles


----------



## nikolo (26 Août 2005)

Allez une petite derniere


----------



## jahrom (26 Août 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Allez une petite derniere



Ah bon ?! tu l'as trouve "petite" ??


----------



## yvos (26 Août 2005)

Oui, Nikolo, est-ce que tu peux poster moins grand/lourd, parce que je ne sais pas si c'est ça, mais ça commence à ramer chez moi (de toutes façons, quand il faut jouer du chariot pour voir l'image, c'est difficile d'apprécier  

sinon, j'aime pas les fleurs mais c'est chouette


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Allez une petite derniere




   

ma preferée dans la serie  :love:  :love:


----------



## nikolo (26 Août 2005)

Désolé pour la taille et le poids.

Je les ai reduite . j'espere que c'est mieux pour vous .


----------



## nikolo (26 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ma preferée dans la serie :love: :love:


 
Merci. C'est un beau dalhia bien jaune


----------



## yvos (26 Août 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Désolé pour la taille et le poids.
> 
> Je les ai reduite . j'espere que c'est mieux pour vous .


 
merci!


----------



## sylko (26 Août 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Etant donné que chez moi, la reine est la vache, petite promenade dans les champs ou les vaches sont vachement plus kool que les chevaux pour les photos !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Copiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine.   

Une vache sans cornes.


----------



## I-bouk (26 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Copiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine.
> 
> Une vache sans cornes.



ouaip, cela devient rare les éleveurs qui laissent les cornes a leurs vaches, trop de boulot, trop de vaches blessées, trop de voitures raillées , trop de cons encornés.... bref ! au plus simple quoi, beaucoup de souci en moins, mais de charme aussi !! Mais heureusement , un village peuplé d'irréductibles paysans résiste encore et toujours a l'envahissante modernité ! Et la vie n'est pas facile pour les assureurs retranché dans leur bureau de Morteaurum, pontarium ....   et j'irais prendre des photo de leur vache cornée ! promis


----------



## tantoillane (26 Août 2005)

superbe le dalhia nikolo, bravo au jardinier


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

font des trucs des fois ces suisses.....parait que c'est une horloge.....


----------



## nikolo (26 Août 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> superbe le dalhia nikolo, bravo au jardinier


 
Merci.


----------



## macmarco (26 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> font des trucs des fois ces suisses.....parait que c'est une horloge.....




J'aime beaucoup. 

Jean Tinguely était suisse et cette horloge est bien dans son esprit.


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Août 2005)

petite sortie nocturne.


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup.
> 
> Jean Tinguely était suisse et cette horloge est bien dans son esprit.



je ne sais pas, il faudrait demander a un de nos ami suisse, elle etait posé comme ça au bô milieu d'une place......


----------



## tantoillane (26 Août 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> petite sortie nocturne.



Du haut de ton hélicoptère, Belmondo    

    ​


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Du haut de ton hélicoptère, Belmondo
> 
> ​




pourquoi pas.....je l'ai prise à la mi-2001.....







prise a travers la vitre de l'helicoptère avec un petit leica APS et terriblement bien scannée....


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

comme je disais dans le fil des floodeurs, il y a aussi des vagues en Mediterranée.....
(spot pas loin de carry-le-rouet)


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

tiens, et une photo de la corniche de Sete....




rien de special, mais je ne sais pourquoi, je l'aime bien.....


----------



## bengilli (26 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> (spot pas loin de carry-le-rouet)



faut quand même pas pousser mémé dans les orties  Même si la photo est bien faite on voit bien que le rouleau ne fait pas trente centimètres de haut  Pas de quoi faire des 360 en morey


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> faut quand même pas pousser mémé dans les orties  Même si la photo est bien faite on voit bien que le rouleau ne fait pas trente centimètres de haut  Pas de quoi faire des 360 en morey




sans dec, y a bien.......70cm........promis.....
mais il y en avait de bien plus balaise.....


----------



## yvos (26 Août 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> petite sortie nocturne.




mortel, faut absolument que j'aille faire un tour là bas!


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Août 2005)

Oui en effet c'est mortel pour monter tout en haut de l'ESP... les trucs de touristes c'est pas trop mon truc !!! et encore ce jour là, la file ne dépassait pas sur les trottoirs !
enfin, ca vaut le coup quand même !


----------



## AntoineD (26 Août 2005)

Et à part ça comment ça va, chez vous ?... 








_Koh Tao, en Thaïlande, il y a quelques jours..._


----------



## yvos (26 Août 2005)

welcome back.. 

t'as bien profité du duty free de Dubai?


----------



## tantoillane (26 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Et à part ça comment ça va, chez vous ?...





Très bien merci, même sans plage. Le craquement du bois me suffit


----------



## AntoineD (26 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> welcome back..
> 
> t'as bien profité du duty free de Dubai?



J'ai eu dix heures pour ça...  

Mais comme je ne fume ni ne suis amateur de bijoux...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> faut quand même pas pousser mémé dans les orties  Même si la photo est bien faite on voit bien que le rouleau ne fait pas trente centimètres de haut  Pas de quoi faire des 360 en morey




Ben tu vois pas plus tard qu'hier j'ai fait une petite sortie plongée au depart du port de Nice (juste a côté de la plage ou tu as tes habitudes  ) Eh ben a peine sortit du port y'avait des creux de 2 m. Et pour trouver un coin a peu près calme pas loin ça n'a pas été facile même dans la rade de Villefranche.
Et crois moi, y'avait personne a Coco Beach. D'ailleurs y'avait plus de beach..


----------



## yvos (26 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu dix heures pour ça...
> 
> Mais comme je ne fume ni ne suis amateur de bijoux...




quoi, t'as loupé le stand où tu peux faire graver ta tronche dans un cube ou une pyramide en crystal?? 

bon, on attend la suite des photos avec impatience


----------



## AntoineD (26 Août 2005)

j'ai même pas visité le lieu... 

Je me suis contenté d'(essayer de) dormir... :/


----------



## bengilli (26 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu vois pas plus tard qu'hier j'ai fait une petite sortie plongée au depart du port de Nice (juste a côté de la plage ou tu as tes habitudes  ) Eh ben a peine sortit du port y'avait des creux de 2 m. Et pour trouver un coin a peu près calme pas loin ça n'a pas été facile même dans la rade de Villefranche.
> Et crois moi, y'avait personne a Coco Beach. D'ailleurs y'avait plus de beach..



"Con putain con ! Une dorade grande comme le bras dis ! Oui ! Comme le bras ! "

Passée cette adorable bucolique nissarte, je vous charie, un été en espagne à Torredembarra sur la Costa Dorada il y avait une tempête avec d'énormes lames qui venaient se briser sur la digue du port, l'eau montait à plusieurs mètres. 

D'ailleurs on dit que la Méditerranée est très dangereuse à la navigation.


----------



## alan.a (26 Août 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs on dit que la Méditerranée est très dangereuse à la navigation.



Elle l'est !!! Aussi parce qu'elle semble paisible la plupart du temps.
Et quand le meltem se lève ...


----------



## ange_63 (26 Août 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> ouaip, cela devient rare les éleveurs qui laissent les cornes a leurs vaches, trop de boulot, trop de vaches blessées, trop de voitures raillées , trop de cons encornés.... bref ! au plus simple quoi, beaucoup de souci en moins, mais de charme aussi !! Mais heureusement , *un village peuplé d'irréductibles paysans résiste encore et toujours a l'envahissante modernité !* Et la vie n'est pas facile pour les assureurs retranché dans leur bureau de Morteaurum, pontarium ....   et j'irais prendre des photo de leur vache cornée ! promis



Le village en question doit être celui de josé Bové !!!    

Des vaches sans cornes, ça passe encore !!! Mais dans la campagne auvergnate, à l'INRA, il y a des vaches à hublot !!!!   

 Tout ça pour étudier l'impact de différentes espèces fourragères sur la digestion des ruminants !! l'hallu totale ! J'aimerais bien pouvoir les photographier ces fichues vaches !  :hein:


----------



## macmarco (26 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Le village en question doit être celui de josé Bové !!!
> 
> Des vaches sans cornes, ça passe encore !!! Mais dans la campagne auvergnate, à l'INRA, il y a des vaches à hublot !!!!
> 
> Tout ça pour étudier l'impact de différentes espèces fourragères sur la digestion des ruminants !! l'hallu totale ! J'aimerais bien pouvoir les photographier ces fichues vaches ! :hein:




Comme celle-là ?


----------



## NED (27 Août 2005)

Ho la pauvre vache, elle doit avoir du mal a digerer certains jours....


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Août 2005)




----------



## Le Gognol (27 Août 2005)

'

Petit résumé photographique de 3 jours de concert de Bastien Lucas...



















































Oui je sais y'en a beaucoup mais j'ai quand même pas tout mis, et elles sont légères... 

'+

PS : y'avait même un PowerBook...


----------



## ange_63 (27 Août 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Comme celle-là ?




   

ça c une vache élevée sous la mer!!!!   (c pas un requin qu'elle a dans l'ventre? :affraid: )


----------



## macmarco (27 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> ...(c pas un requin qu'elle a dans l'ventre? :affraid: )




Si, effectivement, pour aider à la digestion...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Août 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> Petit résumé photographique de 3 jours de concert de Bastien Lucas...


Ca a pas l'air d'etre un grand comique ce garçon mais j'aime bien tes photos en particulier celle-ci:






C'est pas le petit fils d'E.Piaf? Je lui trouve certains airs de ressemblance


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca a pas l'air d'etre un grand comique ce garçon


 
Il n'est pas particulièrement triste.  Mais ses textes sont souvent mélancoliques.



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le petit fils d'E.Piaf? Je lui trouve certains airs de ressemblance


 
Un pote m'a dit Jacques Brel, j'en conclue que c'est plutôt le n&b, le grain et la lumière qui fait ça. 

'+


----------



## macmarco (27 Août 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> ...Un pote m'a dit Jacques Brel, j'en conclue que c'est plutôt le n&b, le grain et la lumière qui fait ça.
> 
> '+




Brel a été avec Piaf ???!!!   :hein:


----------



## jpmiss (27 Août 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Un pote m'a dit Jacques Brel, j'en conclue que c'est plutôt le n&b, le grain et la lumière qui fait ça.
> 
> '+


 
Probablement, et c'est surement ce qui en rajoute sur l'impression de mélancolie qui se dégage de tes photos


----------



## AntoineD (27 Août 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> Petit résumé photographique de 3 jours de concert de Bastien Lucas...
> Oui je sais y'en a beaucoup mais j'ai quand même pas tout mis, et elles sont légères...
> ...



Les 5 premières sont chouettes, mais pour le reste... tu devrais essayer d'être plus sélectif quand tu postes. Surtout que de la part d'un ancien du forum comme toi... ça fait mauvais genre. 

Mais bravo pour les 5 premières, elles donnent envie d'écouter le gars


----------



## peyret (27 Août 2005)

Enfin pour notre plus grand plaisir !
voilà la bête à corne... Savoie - été 2002

lp


----------



## gresillons (27 Août 2005)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> Enfin pour notre plus grand plaisir !
> voilà la bête à corne... Savoie - été 2002
> 
> lp




Très jolie cliché !!


----------



## jpmiss (27 Août 2005)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> Enfin pour notre plus grand plaisir !
> voilà la bête à corne... Savoie - été 2002
> 
> lp


 
Les vaches Cantalouses ne sont pas mal non plus:


----------



## jpmiss (27 Août 2005)

Un petit jésus dans la campagne Auvergnate:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Les vaches Cantalouses ne sont pas mal non plus:




la seconde photo j'aime beaucoup beaucoup    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## peyret (27 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Les vaches Cantalouses ne sont pas mal non plus:
> 
> Belles bêtes ! belles cornes ! et beau yeux !
> Elles sont protégées ?
> ...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Août 2005)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peyret (27 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> peyret a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yvos (27 Août 2005)

C'est des cornes que vous cherchez?


----------



## jahrom (27 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> C'est des cornes que vous cherchez?



Elle a sa place sur le thread du piercing aussi.....


----------



## jpmiss (27 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> C'est des cornes que vous cherchez?


 
'Tain je serais lui je me poserais des questions sur les activités de ma femelle pendant que je suis attaché par le nez...


----------



## yvos (27 Août 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Elle a sa place sur le thread du piercing aussi.....



bonne idée, tiens..


----------



## NightWalker (27 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> C'est des cornes que vous cherchez?


Mais ici c'est un forum Mac... pour L...h... c'est en face 

  

Très belles photos tout le monde... elles sont superbes ces vaches...

Tiens je mangerais bien un côte de boeuf ce soir...


----------



## NightWalker (27 Août 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> Petit résumé photographique de 3 jours de concert de Bastien Lucas...


Manifiques, superbes... que dis je émouvant... très belles photos...



> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## peyret (28 Août 2005)

Allez ! bêbête à éventail !

Vu de face





Vu de côté, au décollage







lp 

Âne... ton


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2005)

Superbes...   un papillon ?


----------



## tantoillane (28 Août 2005)

Ca commence à puer la me*** de vache sur sur ce fil      


Je rigole, elle sont bien tes Cantalouses jpmiss    surtout la première !!

Euuuhhh, sinon, c'est en France qu'il y a des bêtes à cornes comme celle de la photo ???? yvos ????  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Superbes...   un papillon ?


Un hanneton plutôt ! 

Je me souviens gamine, des peupliers envahis par les hannetons, but du jeu se mettre dessous et secouer vigoureusement l'arbre ! 
y'en à beaucoup moins qu'avant non ? 

Belles photos en tout cas


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Un hanneton plutôt !
> 
> Je me souviens gamine, des peupliers envahis par les hannetons, but du jeu se mettre dessous et secouer vigoureusement l'arbre !
> y'en à beaucoup moins qu'avant non ?
> ...


Merci Lorna...


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2005)




----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2005)

Elle est belle ta fleur jpmiss...

ma petite contribution







manque un peu d'éclairage sur le fond en contre jour...


----------



## AntoineD (28 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



Whaou t'as même mis des petits fils pour la faire tenir !


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Whaou t'as même mis des petits fils pour la faire tenir !



C'est du boulot kess tu crois!


----------



## mactambour (28 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Elle est belle ta fleur jpmiss...
> 
> ma petite contribution
> 
> ...



Elle est belle aussi, la tienne NightWalker... keskecé ?

Et ma mienne ???







 
​


----------



## jpmiss (28 Août 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Et ma mienne ???



Je trouve dommage que le point ne soit pas sur le pistil


----------



## maiwen (28 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve dommage que le point ne soit pas sur le pistil


je trouve aussi :rose: mais les couleurs sont superbes :love:


----------



## the-monk (28 Août 2005)

Bonjour c'est mon premier message ici, j'ai rapidement chercher (surement mal) mais je n'ai pas vu de topic pour se présenter. J'ai longtemp utiliser des mac (SE, PowerMac G4), avant de passer au coté obscure, les pc et windows, mais j'ai de plus en plus envie de switcher.

En attendant voila quelques modestes photos que j'ai pris durant mes vacances, appareil: fuji s5000.


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Elle est belle aussi, la tienne NightWalker... keskecé ?


Ben c'est ça le problème, je ne sais pas du tout, je l'ai prise dans le jardin de la mairie de Bordeaux... 



			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Et ma mienne ???


Elle est belle ta tienne, je préfère la lumière de ta photo, plus douce...

Sinon, c'est vrai que pour la mise au point ça aurait été mieux de jouer un peu avec le diaphragme pour augmenter un peu la profondeur de champs..


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2005)

the-monk a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour c'est mon premier message ici, j'ai rapidement chercher (surement mal) mais je n'ai pas vu de topic pour se présenter. J'ai longtemp utiliser des mac (SE, PowerMac G4), avant de passer au coté obscure, les pc et windows, mais j'ai de plus en plus envie de switcher.
> 
> En attendant voila quelques modestes photos que j'ai pris durant mes vacances, appareil: fuji s5000.


Bonjour et bienvenue 

Tu as aussi ce forum Switch 

Elles sont jolies tes photos... 

Juste une petite remarque, essayes de ne pas dépaser 400/450 pix. Parce que certains n'ont toujours pas de haut débits...

Si tu en as d'autres donc...


----------



## macmarco (28 Août 2005)

the-monk a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour c'est mon premier message ici, j'ai rapidement chercher (surement mal) mais je n'ai pas vu de topic pour se présenter. J'ai longtemp utiliser des mac (SE, PowerMac G4), avant de passer au coté obscure, les pc et windows, mais j'ai de plus en plus envie de switcher.
> 
> En attendant voila quelques modestes photos que j'ai pris durant mes vacances, appareil: fuji s5000.





Il y a un sujet pour se présenter ici. 
Bienvenue sur MacG. 

Jolies photos !


----------



## the-monk (28 Août 2005)

merci pour votre acceuil, j'ai corriger pour la taille des photos, désolé je n'ai pas fait attention à la taille en vigeur ici , sur les forum que je fréquente habituelement, c'est 800-600.

merci pour l'adresse du topic pour se présenter


----------



## mactambour (28 Août 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je trouve aussi :rose: mais les couleurs sont superbes :love:



Je suis entièrement d'accord avec vous tous, pour la mise au point sur le pistil.. je n'avais que celle ci sous la main... alors.... j'ai craqué, à cause des couleurs et du contraste avec le jaune de JPMiss... !!!
Tâcherais de faire mieux la prochaine fois... :rose: 

PS the-monk : je fais partie de celles et ceux qui ...la Déesse Ailes, connaissent pas !!

- Pour information - J'ai mis exactement 12 minutes à répondre à ce message...   


  
 :love:


----------



## AntoineD (28 Août 2005)

the-monk a dit:
			
		

> , sur les forum que je fréquente habituelement, c'est 800-600.



pfff bourgeois


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> PS the-monk : je fais partie de celles et ceux qui ...la Déesse Ailes, connaissent pas !!


mince... j'ai mis plus de 30 sec pour comprendre ta déesse... trop dur là...


----------



## Le Gognol (28 Août 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Les 5 premières sont chouettes, mais pour le reste... tu devrais essayer d'être plus sélectif quand tu postes. Surtout que de la part d'un ancien du forum comme toi... ça fait mauvais genre.



Bah oui mais j'ai fait ça dans la précipitation, un peu naze et donc la flemme de réfléchir trop, alors voilà.   Et puis il fallait quand même qu'on voit l'gars au piano et à la guitare, vu qu'il arrête pas de passer de l'un à l'autre. Et puis y'en avait quand même 37 au départ, alors ho hé hen bon.  :rateau: 

'+


----------



## yvos (28 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve dommage que le point ne soit pas sur le pistil




idem


----------



## mactambour (28 Août 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> idem



Un peu mieux ?  :rose: 

Soyez sans pitié, donnez votre avis et vos critiques... tout sera bien venu et profitable   









 

 :love:​


----------



## IceandFire (28 Août 2005)

De retour des magnifiques paysages sudistes avignonistes  voici un bébé écureuil très coopératif et photogénique  ...


----------



## maiwen (28 Août 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Un peu mieux ?  :rose:
> 
> Soyez sans pitié, donnez votre avis et vos critiques... tout sera bien venu et profitable
> 
> ...


celle là est très belle aussi  je trouve que ça fait quelque chose de bizarre avec les feuilles vertes derrière ... mais je pourrai pas dire quoi ...  :love:

edit : c'est la même fleur ? je préférais les couleurs de l'autre photo


----------



## lumai (28 Août 2005)

Oeillet d'inde ???







Et hibiscus ???
_(J'ai une préférence pour ce cadrage là par rapport à la seconde Même s'il &quot;manque&quot; la mise au point sur le pistil, le soleil sur une des pétales module bien les teintes de la fleur et met en valeur le relief )_


----------



## yvos (28 Août 2005)

bon, je suis un peu nul en fleur, mais j'aime bien celle là


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Un peu mieux ?  :rose:
> 
> Soyez sans pitié, donnez votre avis et vos critiques... tout sera bien venu et profitable
> 
> ...


Beaucoup mieux même... la remarque de Maiwen est intéressante... tu pourrait peut-être remonter les pistils jusqu'à 3/4 à droite de la photo ?

Quel objectif utilises tu ?


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Oeillet d'inde ???


Merci Lumai...


----------



## mactambour (28 Août 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Beaucoup mieux même... la remarque de Maiwen est intéressante... tu pourrait peut-être remonter les pistils jusqu'à 3/4 à droite de la photo ?
> 
> Quel objectif utilises tu ?



si je t'ai bien compris. Oui le vert à droite choque un peu comme dit Maiwen. J'en fait une image carrée.. Est-ce bien cela que tu veux me dire ?

Canon G5 - ISO 50 - 1/320 - f/4.0 - 7,2mm - réglage niveaux - netteté - Macro

Tes zoulies fleurs sont des "hémérocalles". Des lys. 







 
 :love: ​
Je craque pour l'écureuil de IceandFire !!! Il y  en a aussi ici... mais pour les choper !! c'est dur.. ils sont dans les cyprès.

Lumai : Je suis un peu de ton avis qu sujet de la première image avec le pistil un peu flou. J'avais trouvé assez bien la netteté du pétale à gauche, par rapport à l'ensemble. La couleur aussi est un peu plus douce.


----------



## NightWalker (29 Août 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> si je t'ai bien compris. Oui le vert à droite choque un peu comme dit Maiwen. J'en fait une image carrée.. Est-ce bien cela que tu veux me dire ?
> 
> Canon G5 - ISO 50 - 1/320 - f/4.0 - 7,2mm - réglage niveaux - netteté - Macro
> 
> ...


C'est pas mal du tout comme ça, mais en fait je pensais à une autre prise... Si tu as l'occasion de reprendre cette belle fleur, c'est de garder le format précédent, mais lors de la prise tu décale un peu vers la gauche de manière à ce que les pistils se trouvent pratiquement à 3/4 à droite. Le format précédent donne beaucoup de dynamique à la photo et le fait que les pistils se trouvent à 3/4 à droite, ça couvre la zone vert/sombre à droite...

Mais sinon, c'est vraiment pas mal du tout en carré comme ça


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2005)

2 petites avant d'aller se coucher:




​ 



​


----------



## Nephou (29 Août 2005)

Premières vacances avec le petit fujifilm : contre-jour breton


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Août 2005)

Un D70 en Bretagne...


----------



## Nephou (29 Août 2005)

1-- merci à tous 


2-- chemin faisant dans les côtes-d'armor


----------



## Dendrimere (29 Août 2005)

Je quitte le South Bronx demain soir...




​


----------



## jpmiss (29 Août 2005)

J'aime bien tes photos 
Juste pour la derniere: quite a jouer avec la symétrie j'aurais bien vu la ligne jaune passer bien au milieux de la photo.
Mais bon..


----------



## macelene (29 Août 2005)

Lavé par la mer qui roule... ​


----------



## macelene (29 Août 2005)

La voilà cette Mer qui roule...  sans trop de colère cette fois...    ​


----------



## Dendrimere (29 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien tes photos
> Juste pour la derniere: quite a jouer avec la symétrie j'aurais bien vu la ligne jaune passer bien au milieux de la photo.
> Mais bon..




La symétrie du Brooklyn Bridge...


----------



## lumai (29 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

>



Mais c'est M. CHAT !!!!! :love: :love: :love:
J'voulais ouvrir un fil sur lui justement !


----------



## Lila (30 Août 2005)

....en passant par là...je n'ai pas dérogé à la tradition...c vraiment impressionnat !!!! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est M. CHAT !!!!! :love: :love: :love:
> J'voulais ouvrir un fil sur lui justement !



Oui, j'ai trouvé ça drôle de le retrouver là, c'est pour ça que j'ai fait la photo!!!


----------



## lumai (30 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oui, j'ai trouvé ça drôle de le retrouver là, c'est pour ça que j'ai fait la photo!!!


 C'est un artiste qui fait entre autres M. CHAT. Si tu cherches bien il y en a un peu partout en France et quelques uns à l'étranger, surtout à Paris et historiquement à Orléans. Il reste anonyme...
Souvent M. CHAT est mis dans le contexte de la ville ou du lieu où il est fait : Avec un t-shirt sur un cintre dans un Centre commerciale d'Orléans, un mot pour préciser son passage dans la ville etc...
Il y en a pas mal dans Paris aussi, balade toi la tête en l'air !


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est un artiste qui fait entre autres M. CHAT. Si tu cherches bien il y en a un peu partout en France et quelques uns à l'étranger, surtout à Paris et historiquement à Orléans. Il reste anonyme...
> Souvent M. CHAT est mis dans le contexte de la ville ou du lieu où il est fait : Avec un t-shirt sur un cintre dans un Centre commerciale d'Orléans, un mot pour préciser son passage dans la ville etc...
> Il y en a pas mal dans Paris aussi, balade toi la tête en l'air !


J'en connais effectivement quelques uns. j'ai toujours bien aimé la tête de ce chat, c'est pour ça que j'ai eu envie de le photographier sur cette plage de Bretagne, sur un ancien Blockhaus...


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Août 2005)

tiens, j'ai croisé ça.....(ok, la photo est pas top...) et je n'en avais jamais vu....
ce curieux insecte comme on peut les voir, ce fabrique une espece de coquille avec des feuilles....
il me fait penser au bernard-lermite......enfin, voila....si quelqu'un connait ce ver....ce serait curieux de connnaitre son nom....


----------



## alan.a (30 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est un artiste qui fait entre autres M. CHAT. Si tu cherches bien il y en a un peu partout en France et quelques uns à l'étranger, surtout à Paris et historiquement à Orléans. Il reste anonyme...
> Souvent M. CHAT est mis dans le contexte de la ville ou du lieu où il est fait : Avec un t-shirt sur un cintre dans un Centre commerciale d'Orléans, un mot pour préciser son passage dans la ville etc...
> Il y en a pas mal dans Paris aussi, balade toi la tête en l'air !



Il y a aussi les fameux space invaders 

Il y a en bcp d'autres.

Et si dans les Alpes, en pleine ascension, vous tombez sur ces plaques ... ben c'est nous 






la numérisation est pourrie  :rose: 
(lieu officiel d'entrainement pour une nouvelle ascension du mont Analogue)


----------



## jpmiss (30 Août 2005)

J'ai eu de la visite dans mes plans de tomate


----------



## yvos (30 Août 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi les fameux space invaders



je suis fan :love:

Dacca, extrait du site! 






(bon, depuis ils font des space invaders shoes vintage...hum hum)


----------



## macinside (30 Août 2005)

jeux d'eau


----------



## macelene (30 Août 2005)

Chasser les vampires... dans les Agriates...  ​


----------



## olidev (31 Août 2005)

De retour du Maroc, je vous livre un charmeur de serpent :






D'autres photos sur mon blog


----------



## mactambour (31 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu de la visite dans mes plans de tomate
> 
> .......



Heureusement J'ai eu le temps d'en cueillir une pour le déjeuner... Sauvée des mantes !!!   






 
​


----------



## Berry (31 Août 2005)

contre les mantes :


----------



## ange_63 (31 Août 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement J'ai eu le temps d'en cueillir une pour le déjeuner... Sauvée des mantes !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Waouuu ça pousse bien dans ton jardin!!!  Alors elle pèse combien??


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Waouuu ça pousse bien dans ton jardin!!!  Alors elle pèse combien??



825 g....  à vue de nez !!!!
le premier qui trouve le bon poids gagne la tomate


----------



## jpmiss (31 Août 2005)

Berry a dit:
			
		

> contre les mantes :



 :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## mactambour (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> 825 g....  à vue de nez !!!!
> le premier qui trouve le bon poids gagne la tomate



J'ai fait une salade aujourd'hui même !!!   

Hélas... mais il y en a d'autres... 

Lila, tu as presque gagné ! elle pèse - non pesait - 772 g

un poids de 500 un de 200 un de 50 un de 20 et un tout petit que l'on ne voit pas, de 2 gr... !!   


  :love:


----------



## ange_63 (31 Août 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> 825 g....  à vue de nez !!!!
> le premier qui trouve le bon poids gagne la tomate



je pense qu'elle a déjà été mangée!!!  ... 

moi j'dirais.... 1kg625 !!!


----------



## ange_63 (31 Août 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait une salade aujourd'hui même !!!
> 
> Hélas... mais il y en a d'autres...
> 
> ...



Trop tard, j'me suis fais grillé! j'ai perdu de toute manière !


----------



## mactambour (31 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:



:affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:

Moi aussi..
Finalement je préfère la mante..
 

Terrible bête ??? Epeire ???

 :love:


----------



## Lila (31 Août 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Lila, tu as presque gagné ! elle pèse - non pesait - 772 g
> 
> un poids de 500 un de 200 un de 50 un de 20 et un tout petit que l'on ne voit pas, de 2 gr... !!



..ah ben oui mais faut dire aussi si tu m'enduis en erreur en planquant les poids au fond du plateau
  

.[Mode Jaloux ON].sinon je serai toi je la mangerai pas cete tomate....c pas normal...c irradié ou un truc du genre   [Mode Jaloux Off]


----------



## AntoineD (31 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 2 petites avant d'aller se coucher:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je l'aime assez, celle-ci 
Classique, mais efficace


----------



## IceandFire (31 Août 2005)




----------



## Berry (31 Août 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Terrible bête ??? Epeire ???
> 
> :love:



oui, une épeire choppée dans le Morvan


----------



## NightWalker (31 Août 2005)

Je vois que la rentrée est très prolifique... que de belles photos...


----------



## ange_63 (31 Août 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>



Ho comme y sont mignons!!! Trop choux! :love: 
Mais  qu'est ce qui s'est passé aprés!!!! :affraid:


----------



## IceandFire (31 Août 2005)

chacun est rentré chez soi  ... et le ptit écureuil se retape, nourri à la pomme et aux graines...


----------



## bouilla (31 Août 2005)

Quelle belle histoire 


ça aurait pas été plus sympa en couleur ? on a du mal a distinguer l'écureil je trouve...


----------



## IceandFire (31 Août 2005)

j'étais dans la piscine, mon boitier était en noir & blanc, j'ai juste eu le temps de shooter, ya qu'une photo de cette rencontre   mais en grand on voit tout très bien


----------



## yvos (31 Août 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> j'étais dans la piscine, mon boitier était en noir & blanc, j'ai juste eu le temps de shooter, ya qu'une photo de cette rencontre   mais en grand on voit tout très bien


 
c'est dur la vie quand même


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement J'ai eu le temps d'en cueillir une pour le déjeuner... Sauvée des mantes !!!



Tu as des mantes qui bouffent des tomates ?   
Ça m'intéresse parce qu'ici il faut nourrir les mantes de mon gamin : en cette saison ça va, il y a plein de criquets/sauterelles mais d'ici novembre, ça va devenir dur à trouver et elles ne veulent pas jouer les végétariennes, d'habitude.


----------



## mactambour (31 Août 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu as des mantes qui bouffent des tomates ?
> Ça m'intéresse parce qu'ici il faut nourrir les mantes de mon gamin : en cette saison ça va, il y a plein de criquets/sauterelles mais d'ici novembre, ça va devenir dur à trouver et elles ne veulent pas jouer les végétariennes, d'habitude.



Les mantes y faut demander à JPMiss... 

Je préfère manger les tomtes à temps ! et surtout si elles pèsent 772 gr ! 
  

Aaaah !! au fait... : elle était délicieuse. Tu sais, rien à voir avec les tomates calibrées du machin- super-du-coin !!!

Lila : désolée pour les poids pas trop visibles !!! Normalement tu auris dû gagner !!   

 :love:

PS : Berry : ici les epeires sont bcp plus petites... Dieu Merci !


----------



## Berry (31 Août 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu as des mantes qui bouffent des tomates ?
> Ça m'intéresse parce qu'ici il faut nourrir les mantes de mon gamin : en cette saison ça va, il y a plein de criquets/sauterelles mais d'ici novembre, ça va devenir dur à trouver et elles ne veulent pas jouer les végétariennes, d'habitude.




tu peux trouver des criquets et sauterelles en animalerie, ça se vends pour le mygales, reptiles etc

mais de toutes façons les mantes hivernent : met les au frais !


----------



## Berry (31 Août 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> PS : Berry : ici les epeires sont bcp plus petites... Dieu Merci !



bah ! c'est le gros plan qui grossit la bête mais c'est vrai quelles étaient assez balèzes


----------



## peyret (31 Août 2005)

Berry a dit:
			
		

> contre les mantes :



juste pour la revoir !
belle image


----------



## NED (31 Août 2005)

Un petit reflet ?


----------



## Nephou (31 Août 2005)

une petite réduction d'image ?


----------



## NED (31 Août 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> une petite réduction d'image ?


J'avais peur qu'on voit pas l'image dans le verre des lunettes...
 :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (31 Août 2005)

Berry a dit:
			
		

> tu peux trouver des criquets et sauterelles en animalerie, ça se vends pour le mygales, reptiles etc
> 
> mais de toutes façons les mantes hivernent : met les au frais !




On les nourrit au naturel, nous   
Pour l'hibernation, pas évident pour la fraîcheur ici : elles ont tendance à tourner de l'oeil avant pour cause d'inanition par contre on a des pontes. Mais on n'a eu qu'une fois des naissances d'empuse.

De toutes façons, quand il n'y en a plus, ça débarasse un peu le salon    . Je te dis pas l'autre année où on avait une colonie calosomes fêtards qui se mettaient de temps en temps à faire la java. Eux, ils bouffaient des pommes sans problème.


----------



## IceandFire (2 Septembre 2005)




----------



## macmarco (2 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>





La classe.


----------



## alan.a (2 Septembre 2005)

ICe, tu commandes un 5D pour faire des photos encore plus floues ???  


Du haut d'une tour de pompiers, à la chambre, pour avoir un peu de recul sur mon terrain de jeux



(l'image est un peu recadrée)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi les fameux space invaders
> 
> Il y a en bcp d'autres.



j'allais faire la même remarque après avoir lu le post de Lumai ! 
En plus le gars à l'origine est de Pau :love:  
Pour ceux que ce genre d'interventions urbanistes intéressent il y à ce site 

Berry : j'ai vu le même genre d'épeires cet été !!

 j'ai voulu prendre en photo ayant un piti appareil photopas de zoom ... je devais vraiment m'approcher pour la prendre en photo ... étant_ légèrement_ aragnophobe ... 

ben elle sont floues les photos :mouais: :rose:


----------



## IceandFire (2 Septembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> ICe, tu commandes un 5D pour faire des photos encore plus floues ???



tu sais à 22h à deauville il reste pas bcp de lumière même en juillet !  seul mon fidèle 85 à 1,2 pouvait faire ce job !  :love:   (ça fait très pub pourrie américaine )


----------



## IceandFire (2 Septembre 2005)

non pour tout dire j'ai adouci sous toshop, enfin diffusé exactement  ...et la map est sur la fille  :love:


----------



## mactambour (2 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> non pour tout dire j'ai adouci sous toshop, enfin diffusé exactement  ...et la map est sur la fille  :love:



Oui mais quand même tes photos sont pour ma part, toutes superbes et j'adore cette dernière..


  

Même avis que macmarco.  

  :love:


----------



## AntoineD (3 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>



Eh ben moi pour une fois j'aime pas du tout 
De même que la dernière avec le chien... Pourtant, j'aime bien les choses d'Ice, habituellement (cf. un compliment passé qui l'a tout émoustillé... anton xxxxxx  ) mais là, bof... je trouve que ça parle pas trop. Je trouve l'effet de flou un peu gratuit voire carrément pompier. Voilà c'est tout le non-effet que me fait la tof.

En même temps, elle me fait réagir alors c'est peut-être pas si loupé que ça remarquez...  

(pas taper)


----------



## NightWalker (3 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> En même temps, elle me fait réagir alors c'est peut-être pas si loupé que ça remarquez...
> 
> (pas taper)


Wouarfff.... comment il se rattrape


----------



## olidev (3 Septembre 2005)

Barque sur la Meuse - Anseremme (Dinant) - Belgique

D'autres photos sur mon blog


----------



## NightWalker (3 Septembre 2005)

Jolie photo   et j'aime bien aussi tes N/B dans ton blog...

Juste une petite remarque essayes de ne pas dépasser les 400 ou 450 pix ici, parce qu'il y en a encore beaucoup qui n'ont pas d'accès haut débit. Tu peux ajouter par exemple un lien pour visualiser la photo originale...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Septembre 2005)

J'ai cru un instant voir la baie d'Halong, olidev.    Mais un peu grande sinon.


----------



## olidev (3 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Jolie photo   et j'aime bien aussi tes N/B dans ton blog...
> 
> Juste une petite remarque essayes de ne pas dépasser les 400 ou 450 pix ici, parce qu'il y en a encore beaucoup qui n'ont pas d'accès haut débit. Tu peux ajouter par exemple un lien pour visualiser la photo originale...



Merci  J'ai réduis la photo.


----------



## yvos (3 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cru un instant voir la baie d'Halong, olidev.    Mais un peu grande sinon.



j'me suis dis la même chose


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2005)

bonne nuit   






_bon, ok, les couchers de soleil, c'est pas super passionnant.._


----------



## macelene (4 Septembre 2005)

Tas de carcassées sur un port...  ​


----------



## jfr (4 Septembre 2005)

macelene, tes photos sont aussi rares que belles, et réciproquement...
 :love:


----------



## jpmiss (4 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tas de carcassées sur un port...  ​



C'est pas plutot une expo de César?

Sympa


----------



## LeSqual (4 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tas de carcassées sur un port...  ​



Du Vrai du Bon!!!!

Là tu me prends par les sentiments!!!

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas plutot une expo de César?
> 
> Sympa



J'allais dire pareil ! 







Super photo Elene !!!


----------



## AntoineD (4 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> J'allais dire pareil !
> 
> Super photo Elene !!!


 
on s'est tous fait griller 

très chouette, la photo


----------



## NightWalker (4 Septembre 2005)

+1 :rose:


----------



## mactambour (4 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> +1 :rose:



+2      


 :love:


----------



## NightWalker (4 Septembre 2005)

Jolie avec le jaune complètement explosé comme ça...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> on s'est tous fait griller



Ch'uis sûre qu'il nous a anesthésié le cerveau pour répondre en premier 
  

En même temps comment ne pas penser à lui ?! 

Un tout autre style ... :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (4 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ch'uis sûre qu'il nous a anesthésié le cerveau pour répondre en premier



   



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2005)

namibie


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



Pas mal ces trois couleurs sur lesquelles viennent se superposer les silhouettes des arbres morts ! j'aime bien ! 

C'est où donc que ç'trouve ça mister _Globetrotter_ ?  

Piaf :  j'étais sûre qu'Yvos allait répondre !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> namibie



Exact. Le site de Sossusvlei dans le Namib Desert 
Allez y c'est magique!

Bientot des photos d'un autre désert.......


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Exact. Le site de Sossusvlei dans le Namib Desert
> Allez y c'est magique!
> 
> Bientot des photos d'un autre désert.......



Tu as d'autres photos de ce site ? 


Et ma p'tite photo à moi alors ? Elle est prise où ? 
_Yvos triche pas  non mais j'te surveille ! :hein: _


----------



## jpmiss (4 Septembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tu as d'autres photos de ce site ?



Oui sur mon site 



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et ma p'tite photo à moi alors ? Elle est prise où ?


Bah oui c'est où?


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2005)

trop dur, j'sais pas moi...

j'ai pas triché, cet endroit est super connu   (même GDF l'utilise dans ses pubs)..c'est pas supposé être à côté de la plus grande dune du monde?


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2005)

jp, tu y es allé en solo en namibie ou t'as pris un truc organisé?

edit : ça a l'air plutôt sympa comme endroit


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oui sur mon site


ah ben oui question idiote :rose:



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui c'est où?



 c'est super loin, lors de mon dernier voyage ...


.. dans le Gers !  et oui m'sieur !

Normalement c'est un étang ça montre bien la sécheresse qui règne par ici ! 

edit : ah ben je regarde pas assez souvent le pubs d'EDF alors  :rose:


----------



## alan.a (4 Septembre 2005)

Désert du Namib à pieds, en solo, en 1997


----------



## yvos (4 Septembre 2005)

certainement une très forte expérience!


----------



## mado (4 Septembre 2005)

Pas évident de venir poster ici :rose:
Un ciel matinal de cette semaine.





​


----------



## Nephou (5 Septembre 2005)

on perçoit bien ton rayonnement


----------



## macelene (5 Septembre 2005)

Mado fait beau chez toi...  le soleil a fini par chasser les nuages je suppose...  et je sais que tu sais faire de belles photos aussi... 


 :rose: merci à TOus de vos compliments...


----------



## mado (5 Septembre 2005)

L'Est est bien dégagé oui


----------



## macelene (5 Septembre 2005)

*C'est un Grand... très grand chêne liège, sur le chemin de la Pile... *
​


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Septembre 2005)

Sans prétention et vu que j'ai jamais posté ici encore voici...











Canon PowerShit A70...


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> J'M beaucoup celle-là Dos


Merci...

 :rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## ange_63 (5 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> J'M beaucoup celle-là Dos



Oui tout à fait d'accord!! Elle est trés chouette cette photo!!!


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Septembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Oui tout à fait d'accord!! Elle est trés chouette cette photo!!!


Merci encore, j'en fais don à MacGé pour toute utilisation autre que commerciale, vous pouvez la télécharger ci-dessous (1,2 Mo) et l'imprimer à votre convenance...  

*http://jdinfo.free.fr/Images/Reflet.jpg*


----------



## jpmiss (5 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> J'M beaucoup celle-là Dos



Moi j'aime bien les 2


----------



## Berry (5 Septembre 2005)

un tas de bois de mon père


----------



## jpmiss (5 Septembre 2005)

Berry a dit:
			
		

> un tas de bois de mon père



Pitain! L'hiver va etre rigoureux!   

  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2005)

Premier essais avec le Tamron 90 mm macro conseillé par Petit Scarabé. 
Vous n'êtes pas obligé de comparer nos résultats avec le même objectif...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2005)

Waouuuu  quelles couleurs !!!! :love:

C'est beau :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (5 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Premier essais avec le Tamron 90 mm macro conseillé par Petit Scarabé.



J'aime beaucoup la seconde 
Pour la première tu as trop forcé sur l'ouverture a mon gout (ou alors tu n'etais pas assez près du sujet) du coup ça donne une zone de netteté tres faible dans la photo


----------



## Foguenne (5 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup la seconde
> Pour la première tu as trop forcé sur l'ouverture a mon gout (ou alors tu n'etais pas assez près du sujet) du coup ça donne une zone de netteté tres faible dans la photo



Merci,

Pour la première, j'ai effectivement ouvert au max ç-à-d 2.8, je voulais la zone de netteté réduite mais là j'ai poussé un peu. 

Tu sais les gamins avec leurs nouveaux joujoux... 

Demain, c'est des doigts que je prendrais, je m'entraîne sur des carottes.


----------



## NightWalker (5 Septembre 2005)

C'est très zouliiiiiii Paul


----------



## alèm (5 Septembre 2005)

_quelle mauvaise habitude vous avez de citer *même* les images quand même..._


----------



## NightWalker (6 Septembre 2005)

Juste avant d'aller me coucher... :sleep:











​


----------



## turnover (6 Septembre 2005)

Ah la camargue ... Ah les vacances ...


----------



## maiwen (6 Septembre 2005)

j'aime beaucoup tes deux photos nightwalker  

la lumière ... ou je sais pas trop  mais j'aime


----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Ah la camargue ... Ah les vacances ...



Tres jolie mais peu etre un peu grande


----------



## NightWalker (6 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup tes deux photos nightwalker
> 
> la lumière ... ou je sais pas trop  mais j'aime



Merci chère amie... 


turnover... comment dit ???


----------



## macmarco (6 Septembre 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Ah la camargue ... Ah les vacances ...
> 
> ​




J'aime beaucoup !


----------



## mactambour (6 Septembre 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Ah la camargue ... Ah les vacances ...



*sont finies !!! hélas*

Mais on est content de te revoir !   
Superbe image, du côté de Vauvert ??? c'est à dire "au diable " ??? 

Et c'est bien sec bien sec...   

Enfin la pluie arrive elle est là elle va rafraîchir les vertes frondaisons... Mais bon... Pas trop quand même, les vendanges commencent à peine.




  :love:  :love:


----------



## turnover (6 Septembre 2005)

Pas loin, c'est l'étang de l'or à coté de chez ma femme  :love:  :love:
Vive la camargue !! Vive les peña !! Vive la fiesta  :bebe:  :bebe:  :hosto: 

Une petite en cado (les taureaux ne sont pas tués dans les courses camarguaises   )


----------



## mactambour (6 Septembre 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Pas loin, c'est l'étang de l'or à coté de chez ma femme  :love:  :love:
> Vive la camargue !! Vive les peña !! Vive la fiesta  :bebe:  :bebe:  :hosto:
> 
> Une petite en cado (les taureaux ne sont pas tués dans les courses camarguaises   )



Elle est aussi magnifique 
  

et au Portugal aussi on ne tue pas les taureaux   






  :love:  ​
PS : Ektachrome ayant très mal vieilli


----------



## I-bouk (6 Septembre 2005)

Mon 1er essais de fleur






euh, dite ce qu'il faut faire et tout sur l'ouverture et le temps d'ouverture et tout car j'ai un peu de mal  ( c'est quoi les f2.8 ou f5.6 ? )

merci d'avance


----------



## NightWalker (6 Septembre 2005)

Bon j'ai un peu la flemme de l'expliquer    mais c'est bien expliqué ici

Pas mal ta photo, mais je pense justement qu'il y ait un problème d'ouverture de diaphragme    qui rend la photo un peu floue...


----------



## I-bouk (6 Septembre 2005)

merci pour le lien


----------



## macinside (6 Septembre 2005)

dans avignon ...


----------



## NightWalker (6 Septembre 2005)

lors d'une dégustation de confitures... miam







et voilà les copines  






remarquez la superbe nappe :love:​


----------



## NightWalker (6 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> J'M beaucoup la première
> avant qu'on me le dise, j'M aussi la seconde mais avec une préférence pour la 1
> ps : en + j'ai pas remis les photos alors




Merci Picouto 

J'ai mis la deuxième c'était surtout pour la nappe


----------



## yvos (6 Septembre 2005)

je confirme que la nappe est terrible :affraid:


----------



## Macounette (6 Septembre 2005)

3 semaines d'absence et ... 16 pages de photos à voir  et à admirer. :love:

J'étais au Portugal, en voici un petit clin d'oeil...


----------



## mactambour (6 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> lors d'une dégustation de confitures... miam
> ....
> et voilà les copines
> .......
> ...



Oui pour la superbe nappe !!!   
J'aime bien la 2.. Et comme je vois que tu craques pour les confitures je te tente avec la mienne !!






  :love:   

Pas de nappe mais notez les petits chapeaux de cretonne home made aussi !!!   
​


----------



## NightWalker (6 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> 3 semaines d'absence et ... 16 pages de photos à voir  et à admirer. :love:
> 
> J'étais au Portugal, en voici un petit clin d'oeil...




y avait personne ??? et comme c'est propre... 

jolie... macounette...


----------



## yvos (6 Septembre 2005)

aller zou, bonne nuit!


----------



## jpmiss (6 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> aller zou, bonne nuit!



Rhâââ! On s'en lasse pas!


----------



## NightWalker (6 Septembre 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Oui pour la superbe nappe !!!
> J'aime bien la 2.. Et comme je vois que tu craques pour les confitures je te tente avec la mienne !!
> 
> 
> ...


Merci... :rose:

Tu sais, j'aime beaucoup ces pots à l'ancienne... jolie mise en scène aussi


----------



## NightWalker (6 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> aller zou, bonne nuit!


l'Iran aussi ???  vraiment je regrette de n'avoir pu y aller cet été...


----------



## Macounette (7 Septembre 2005)

Une église portugaise. 










(ça se voit que j'étais en vacances là-bas.  )


----------



## Larswool (7 Septembre 2005)

Je passais par là et j'ai vu quelques photos de confiture alors ...


Yvos et Macounette ( et tous les autres   ) clap clap ! Beaux noir et blancs de la camargue aussi. Qu'il est bon ce topic...

Lars


----------



## Foguenne (7 Septembre 2005)

Encore quelques fleurs.


----------



## IceandFire (7 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Bassman (7 Septembre 2005)

Some pictures from St Malo :


----------



## jpmiss (7 Septembre 2005)

Wouah! De tres belles choses sur cette page


----------



## Nathalex (7 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Wouah! De tres belles choses sur cette page



C'est malin : j'ai une énorme pression pour mon premier post sur ce second volet...

Bref, avec fiston sur la place : je la trouve chouette


----------



## AntoineD (7 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> aller zou, bonne nuit!


 
rhho tu nous gonfles avec ton Iran, toi   

Non, c'est très joli, Yvos


----------



## AntoineD (7 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> *Gotham City*


Je l'aime bien, celle-là


----------



## NightWalker (7 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Wouah! De tres belles choses sur cette page



+1 

chapeau tout le monde...


----------



## Macounette (7 Septembre 2005)

Un petit essai en noir & blanc.


----------



## macmarco (7 Septembre 2005)

La Chapelle St-Yves, à Rennes :

Normale




Sépia


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> La Chapelle St-Yves, à Rennes





alors là, je n'ai jamais trop aimé le Sepia....lui preferant le N&B....mais là, le changement est radical, j'adore..........
ça crée vraiment une dimension suplementaire....une etonnante ambiance........


----------



## macmarco (7 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> alors là, je n'ai jamais trop aimé le Sepia....lui preferant le N&B....mais là, le changement est radical, j'adore..........
> ça crée vraiment une dimension suplementaire....une etonnante ambiance........





Merci ! 
Sur cette photo-ci, je trouve aussi que le sépia apporte quelque chose de plus par rapport à la couleur et ou au noir et blanc !


----------



## Larswool (7 Septembre 2005)

l'effet sur les nuages est du meilleur... effet !

Une belle ambiance lourde, bravo.


----------



## Macounette (7 Septembre 2005)

...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Merci !
> Sur cette photo-ci, je trouve aussi que le sépia apporte quelque chose de plus par rapport à la couleur et ou au noir et blanc !




en sepia me fait penser a " arrrivée du deluge"

en couleur c'est bien moin "macabre"


en tout cas


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ...




tres tres belle ..... on dirait une photos piqué aux grands de la photo 

bravo !!!    :love:  :love:


----------



## Moumoune (7 Septembre 2005)

Pour faire écho à un message de Paul dans lequel il nous présentait sa bestiole, voiçi Biscotte :




Rapides ces petites choses là. L'autofocus du 20D a du mal à suivre :


----------



## alan.a (7 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> La Chapelle St-Yves, à Rennes :
> 
> Normale
> 
> ...



Je trouve ton sépia un peu fort.

Je propose un truc du genre :







(il reste du fignolage, c'est du vite fait)


----------



## IceandFire (7 Septembre 2005)

oué enfin là c'est du noir/blanc ... plus du sépia


----------



## macmarco (7 Septembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve ton sépia un peu fort.
> 
> Je propose un truc du genre :
> 
> ...




Je ne sais pas si ça vient de moi ou pas, mais je n'arrive ni à voir, ni à récupérer ta retouche...

[Edith]
Apparemment, ça vient de Free, je ne vois même plus mes photos !

Bon, c'est revenu !
[/Edith]

L'ambiance dans ta proposition, Alan, est vraiment différente et on est beaucoup plus proche du noir et blanc que du sépia.
Ceci dit, j'aime bien aussi.


----------



## manulemafatais (7 Septembre 2005)

Si !


Merci à ceux qui m'ont souhaité mon nananana


----------



## yvos (7 Septembre 2005)

c'est chouette


----------



## macmarco (7 Septembre 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Si !
> 
> 
> Merci à ceux qui m'ont souhaité mon nananana





Très chouette cette présence fantomatique !


----------



## alan.a (7 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oué enfin là c'est du noir/blanc ... plus du sépia



C'est un noir et blanc très chaud ou un sépia un peu gris


----------



## Macounette (7 Septembre 2005)

Très chouette 
et tu fais ça comment ? :rose:


----------



## alan.a (7 Septembre 2005)

Avant, avec un agrandisseur, mes petites mains des produits chimiques, maintenant avec Photoshop et un café.

J'empile plusieurs calques de réglages de teinte / saturation puis de courbes. Les calques de réglages ont ensuite des masques pour laisser passer juste un effet sur une seule zone de l'image.

Mais il y a bcp de méthodes, chacun travaille comme un petit artisan avec ses recettes mystérieuses


----------



## Macounette (7 Septembre 2005)

Je vais essayer ça ! merci Alan


----------



## alan.a (7 Septembre 2005)

En gros, les détails, si ça peut servir : 






Tout en bas l'image brute.

Au-dessus, un calque de réglage teinte saturation pour basculer l'image quasi en noir et blanc.
Dans la fenêtre "teinte saturation" je biffe "redéfinir" pour basculer en monochromie, je dessature quasi à fond pour passer de la couleur vers le gris, puis je bouge un peu la teinte pour avoir un noir et blanc un peu chaud. (qui sera amélioré ensuite). Le masque est blanc, ça veut dire que l'effet s'applique à toute l'image qui se trouve en dessous.

Au-dessus un calque de réglage courbe, pour déboucher un peu les ombres des pierres.
Pour cela on courbe vers le haut le trait oblique. On a le résultat en temps réel. Le masque est blanc, donc ça s'applique à toute l'image, mais j'aurais pu préserver le ciel en prenant l'outil pinceau et en peignant en gris plus ou moins sombre pour préserver cette zone (le noir préserve tout, le gris laisse passer un peu en fonction de sa densité, le blanc laisse tout passer).

Au dessus j'ai un calque de réglage courbe pour le volume de la chapelle et assombrir une première fois le ciel. Dans la fenêtre de réglage, je tire la courbe vers le bas. Avec le masque, je préserve toute la chapelle sauf certaine zone pour donner du volume (les zones blanches ou gris clair dans le masque). je préserve aussi le luminaire. (point noir sur la gauche)

Au-dessus un calque de réglage courbe pour fignoler la teinte finale de l'image.
Dans la fenêtre de réglage, je choisis la courbe verte, je la bombe un peu, de même avec la courbe rouge. C'est l'équivalent d'un virage chimique à l'ancienne.

Enfin je plombe le ciel avec un calque de réglage courbe, que je baisse fortement. Ensuite dans le masque je préserve la chapelle. Je récupère le masque du claque dédié au volume pour avoir la même base, mais je bouche au noir (gris sombre) les zones blanches pour ne pas modifier les réglages de volume.

On peut arriver au même résultat en moins de calques, mais j'aime bien bien séparer les calques / modifs pour mieux m'y retrouver.

voilà, je ne sais pas si c'est super clair  :mouais:


----------



## Larswool (7 Septembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup Alan, je prends bonne note, moi aussi, de tout ça. 
Si tu as d'autres "leçons" n'hésite pas ( c'est peut-être pas le bon fil ^^ )


----------



## Macounette (8 Septembre 2005)

Génial  merci Mr. Photoshop :love: je garde ce post bien précieusement.


----------



## Bassman (8 Septembre 2005)

Hop un ch'tit essai de couché de soleil hier soir sur St Malo.
















Et dire qu'il faudra que je les retouche toutes a mon retour 
Bah oué elles sont brut de décofrage la


----------



## yvos (8 Septembre 2005)

Quoi, ya ça à St Malo?? 

moi, je me souviens plus de l'Aviso et de ses calices


----------



## alan.a (8 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hop un ch'tit essai de couché de soleil hier soir sur St Malo.
> Et dire qu'il faudra que je les retouche toutes a mon retour
> Bah oué elles sont brut de décofrage la



Bassman', arrête de montrer des photos de ce genre. Il faut continuer à faire croire qu'en Bretagne il fait moche tout le temps, après on a trop de touristes


----------



## jahrom (8 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hop un ch'tit essai de couché de soleil hier soir sur St Malo.
> 
> Et dire qu'il faudra que je les retouche toutes a mon retour
> Bah oué elles sont brut de décofrage la




Mais ou est la pluie ???


----------



## macmarco (8 Septembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Bassman', arrête de montrer des photos de ce genre. Il faut continuer à faire croire qu'en Bretagne il fait moche tout le temps, après on a trop de touristes






Ouais m... quoi, c'est vrai ! 
On charge les ciels exprès, Roberta croit au déluge prochain, c'est gagné :king: et toi tu te pointes avec tes photos dignes des îles du Pacifique !!!  
Tout à recommencer !!!! :rateau: :casse:

Je ne te félicite pas !!!!


----------



## Bassman (8 Septembre 2005)

Désolé  :rose:

J'le ferais plus promis.

Pour me faire pardonner une ch'tite vue côté industrie, en noir et blanc :






C'estmoins la fête la nan ? c'est bon ?


----------



## alan.a (8 Septembre 2005)

A droite de ces grues, sur la route derrière le gros entrepot, il y a un pont levant :









Mince, il fait encore beau ... on ne va jamais y arriver !!!


----------



## macmarco (8 Septembre 2005)

L'Opéra de Rennes.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Septembre 2005)




----------



## NightWalker (8 Septembre 2005)

Un peu de couleur...




​


----------



## NightWalker (8 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ?
> de la rhubarbe qui pousse à la verticale ?
> J'M bien


la vache t'as de l'oeil toi...   c'est exactement ça...


----------



## maiwen (8 Septembre 2005)

toi aussi NightWalker tu as l'oeil   

j'aime beaucoup les couleurs


----------



## NightWalker (9 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi NightWalker tu as l'oeil
> 
> j'aime beaucoup les couleurs


mici... :rose:


----------



## tantoillane (9 Septembre 2005)

tu es ingénieur en pond et chaussées alan.a    

C'est spécial comme photo


----------



## Macounette (9 Septembre 2005)

Belle photo Nightwalker  :love:


----------



## jatse (9 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde, étant nouveau sur les forum, je dois dire que vous avez du talent et pouvoir partager les photos, experiances etc... C'est vraiement sympa.
Pour ma part j'adore la photographie je ne reste qu'un tout petit amateur, je profite de ce forum pour avoir des critiques de toutes formes sur mes humbles prises de vues.On a pas tous les jours la chance d'avoir des conseils de pros.
Merci à tous.


----------



## jatse (9 Septembre 2005)

Petite sieste d'été


----------



## Macounette (9 Septembre 2005)

J'aime bien, surtout la première 
et bienvenue sur MacGé


----------



## jatse (9 Septembre 2005)

Merci le forum est vraiment sympa


----------



## macelene (9 Septembre 2005)

Deux copines...    ​


----------



## jatse (9 Septembre 2005)

Belle composition   Moi je suis plus eau que montagne...


----------



## jatse (9 Septembre 2005)

l'artisana n'est pas encors mort


----------



## jatse (9 Septembre 2005)

...Suite


----------



## Foguenne (9 Septembre 2005)

Je vous encourage à aller écouter le Podcast MacG N° 5,  l'interview d'Alan.A est très intéressante. 

(Alan est photographe, j'en parle donc dans un sujet photo. )


----------



## NightWalker (9 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Deux copines...    ​


macelene, tes photos sont... hummm comment dire... magique :love:

Jatse tes photos aussi sont belles...   sauf celles de l'artisanats, elles manquent de netteté... non ??  


PS : au fait, merci macounette


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2005)

Hello petit passage vite fait,

J'ai juste fait les deux dernières pages  à tous 

Je suis entrain de tester mon nouveau flash (Canon 580 EX, ça va intéresser Paul  Silvia pas taper  :love:  ) avec le Tamron 90mm.
J'ai juste utilisé le petit réflecteur intégré en déporté... De la balle.






A +


----------



## macelene (9 Septembre 2005)

Tas d'os de vache à la Pila... Sartenais... Corse Été     ​


----------



## NightWalker (10 Septembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Hello petit passage vite fait,
> 
> J'ai juste fait les deux dernières pages  à tous
> 
> ...


Arghhhhhhh.... quelle beauté....  j'ai l'impression qu'elle nous regarde...


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2005)

Magnifique vos photos !

J'ai presque honte de montrer les miennes après ça :rose:

J'me lance quand même, le concert de Merzhin hier :


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique vos photos !
> 
> J'ai presque honte de montrer les miennes après ça :rose:
> 
> J'me lance quand même, le concert de Merzhin hier :


 

:mouais:  ba elles en jettent tes photos...  (style : je fais mon modeste)
ca change des photos de mouche,papillon, moustique, bestiole en tout genre, marguerite, rose, coquelicot, bout de salade pris en gros plan  



merzhin... waou... fait un bail que j'ai pas ecouté...


----------



## jpmiss (10 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique vos photos !
> 
> J'ai presque honte de montrer les miennes après ça :rose:



Ho lui hé! Honte, ca va pas nan? Elles sont superbes!  :love:

En plus j'aime bien les telecaster :love: (c'est bien une telecaster hien?)


----------



## dool (10 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique vos photos !
> 
> J'ai presque honte de montrer les miennes après ça :rose:
> 
> J'me lance quand même, le concert de Merzhin hier :



rho le faux calimero ! Laisse ça aux autres !


----------



## AntoineD (10 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique vos photos !
> 
> J'ai presque honte de montrer les miennes après ça :rose:
> 
> J'me lance quand même, le concert de Merzhin hier :


 
à Lorient, juste après leur premier concert, le lead jouait sur une Ibanez Steve Vai. ç'avait de la gueule...


----------



## AntoineD (10 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je vous encourage à aller écouter le Podcast MacG N° 5, l'interview d'Alan.A est très intéressante.
> 
> (Alan est photographe, j'en parle donc dans un sujet photo. )


 
Arrête tes conneries il est topographe et bosse pour l'IGN


----------



## bengilli (10 Septembre 2005)

Avant hier, les nuits d'été à Versailles. Cette année le spectacle - Voyages aux Indes Galantes - était proposé par Bartabas avec sa troupe Zingaro et l'Académie Royale. Encore une fois j'ai un peu la tremblote et l'ixus atteint ses limites... La dernière est jeudi ou vendredi prochain je recommande vivement pour le cadre bien sur, et aussi pour le feu d'artifesse, le bouquet final est synchro avec la musique de Rameau.




































La suite...


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> à Lorient, juste après leur premier concert, le lead jouait sur une Ibanez Steve Vai. ç'avait de la gueule...


 
J'ai pas pu l'avoir correctement en photo le lead, il etait de l'autre côté de la scène, et quand j'ai changé de côté, la lumiere etait pas top.

J'adore sa gratte avec la plaque miroir :love: (j'ai pas bien vu ce que c'etait comme gratte, d'ailleurs ca m'inquiète de n'avoir même pas cherché a savoir absolument  je dois être malade  )











J'suis assez content de la 2eme a vrai dire, j'aime bien les couleurs


----------



## alan.a (10 Septembre 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> tu es ingénieur en pond et chaussées alan.a
> 
> C'est spécial comme photo





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je vous encourage à aller écouter le Podcast MacG N° 5,  l'interview d'Alan.A est très intéressante.
> 
> (Alan est photographe, j'en parle donc dans un sujet photo. )





			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Arrête tes conneries il est topographe et bosse pour l'IGN



C'est familial 
Arrière-grand-père photographe, grand père topographe pour l'IGN, père dans les gros chantiers type barrage, etc.

Je suis la synthèse, avec la voix de Zarvox en plus  
(mon travail est dans la lignée de la "New Topography")


----------



## tantoillane (10 Septembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est familial
> Arrière-grand-père photographe, grand père topographe pour l'IGN, père dans les gros chantiers type barrage, etc.
> 
> Je suis la synthèse, avec la voix de Zarvox en plus
> (mon travail est dans la lignée de la "New Topography")





               ​
aller, une petite (un peux modifiée) en passant, j'ai même pas fait exprès, c'était tripotant Power point  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (10 Septembre 2005)

Superbes photos, Bassman


----------



## tantoillane (10 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Superbes photos, Bassman



La photo, ou le gars dessus ????     

J'aime bien les tiennes bengilli, jolies couleurs, t'aurais du essayer la pose longue


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2005)

En passant, les photos que j'ai posté récemment dans ce fil se trouvent maintenant sur cette page.


----------



## NightWalker (10 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et pour info, les photos que j'ai posté récemment dans ce fil, ce trouve maintenant sur cette page.


Très bel album WebO... chapô 

Bassman et Bengili... très belle séquence...


----------



## Macounette (11 Septembre 2005)

Effectivement, superbe série, WebO... j'adore.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Septembre 2005)




----------



## alan.a (11 Septembre 2005)

Ambiance vacances au bord de l'eau, en Aquitaine. 

Vers Moliet.


----------



## jatse (11 Septembre 2005)

Vieux procédé toshop...Mais amusant (c'est selon les gout)

Ambiance vacances sympa Alan.a   et LeConcombre   (surtout aujourd'hui, c'est le déluge)


----------



## NightWalker (11 Septembre 2005)

Moi qui n'ai pas pu partir en vacances... merci messieurs...


----------



## jatse (11 Septembre 2005)

Moi de même...j'entends la mer


----------



## jatse (11 Septembre 2005)

Désolé si la photo n'est pas très net, scann d'une diapo (bonne diapo mais scann fatigué...)


----------



## NightWalker (11 Septembre 2005)

J'aime bien celle là aussi...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Septembre 2005)




----------



## jatse (11 Septembre 2005)

LeConconbre, continue à remuer le couteau dans la plaie...


----------



## jatse (11 Septembre 2005)

whouf, whaf...


----------



## liliminipuce (11 Septembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ambiance vacances au bord de l'eau, en Aquitaine.
> 
> Vers Moliet.



MolietS... oui, je sais, je chipote... 
Chauvinisme, quand tu nous tiens...

Cela dit, la photo me plait beaucoup. Et puis, cette "cabane", c'est un peu ma maison...hors saison bien sûr.


----------



## alan.a (11 Septembre 2005)

liliminipuce a dit:
			
		

> MolietS... oui, je sais, je chipote...
> Chauvinisme, quand tu nous tiens...
> 
> Cela dit, la photo me plait beaucoup. Et puis, cette "cabane", c'est un peu ma maison...hors saison bien sûr.



La voici de plus loin.

La teinte des photos vient des conditions de prise de vue, presque de nuit, avec une pause d'environ 8 minutes.


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2005)

surprenant


----------



## jatse (11 Septembre 2005)

ben oui, c'est fini...


----------



## jatse (11 Septembre 2005)

bien fini...(je sais cliché classic) :rose:


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2005)

c'est où?


----------



## jahrom (11 Septembre 2005)

Hier soir au palais de Tokyo, un couple...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est où?



Ca doit etre dans l'hémisphère sud pour que l'horizon penche comme ça.


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2005)

c'est bien ce que je me disais


----------



## jatse (11 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est où?



Martinique


----------



## ange_63 (11 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir au palais de Tokyo, un couple...




Hummm très sympatique cette photo!  
Entre cette lumière rouge et le couple en ombre chinoise, ça rend l'ambiance très chaude...!!!  :love:


----------



## iMax (11 Septembre 2005)

Allez, une petite photo que j'ai prise durant les 24h de Spa, en même tant que la fameuse course de kart  :rateau: (voir signature  )


----------



## AOSTE (11 Septembre 2005)

Je suis trés nul car je n'arrive pas a vous envoyer des photos  
Un petit coup de main s'il vous plait


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Je suis trés nul car je n'arrive pas a vous envoyer des photos
> Un petit coup de main s'il vous plait



Va voir là


----------



## supermoquette (11 Septembre 2005)

et fais pas comme iMax


----------



## AOSTE (11 Septembre 2005)

Merci pour le lien j'ai plus qu"a


----------



## AOSTE (11 Septembre 2005)

<a href="http://img225.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn05817no.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/1668/dscn05817no.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a> 

Ma chienne apres la promenade en foret de compiegne


----------



## AOSTE (11 Septembre 2005)




----------



## AOSTE (11 Septembre 2005)

Y a un probleme


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

L'a l'air faitgué ton chien


----------



## yvos (11 Septembre 2005)

on va y arriver


----------



## ange_63 (11 Septembre 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Y a un probleme










Dans imageWell:
     j'ai réduit ta photo (trop grosse: 2048x1536 !!! -> en 512x384 pixels)

Dans imageShark:
   -Ouvrir le fichier
   -Uploading

Dans MAcGé:
tu insères la photo en utilisant le bon lien d'imageShark: ici j'ai utilisé  "Direct link to image"

Bon courage!


----------



## ange_63 (11 Septembre 2005)

ici j'ai utilisé ce lien "Thumbnail for forums (1)"


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

Crotte grillé!


----------



## ange_63 (11 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Crotte grillé!


----------



## iMax (11 Septembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et fais pas comme iMax



Comment ça ?  :mouais:


----------



## tantoillane (11 Septembre 2005)

bien sympa ton palais de Tokio jahrom  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (11 Septembre 2005)

Je suis toujours en période de test du Tamron. 

Je lui ai demandé sans trop de succès de ne pas bouger.






Là j'ai demandé "Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeese"


----------



## jahrom (11 Septembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Hummm très sympatique cette photo!
> Entre cette lumière rouge et le couple en ombre chinoise, ça rend l'ambiance très chaude...!!!  :love:




Prend un verre d'eau, respire, ça va passer...



			
				tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> bien sympa ton palais de Tokio jahrom  :love:  :love:  :love:




Merci...


----------



## mado (11 Septembre 2005)

Je succombe toujours à la magie de ce lieu. De jour, de nuit, on est ailleurs.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

Wouah! C'est quoi? C'est ou?


----------



## mado (11 Septembre 2005)

Une piscine, accolée à une vieille bergerie largement restaurée. En plein garrigue, en face de Leucate, un peu avant Perpignan. La mer et les étangs pour horizon.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Une piscine, accolée à une vieille bergerie largement restaurée. En plein garrigue, en face de Leucate, un peu avant Perpignan. La mer et les étangs pour horizon.



'tain comme tu dois etre top zen là dedans!


----------



## NightWalker (11 Septembre 2005)

superbe la photo... et le lieu aussi...


----------



## Macounette (11 Septembre 2005)

Magique ! bravo mado


----------



## mado (11 Septembre 2005)

Maison alimentée uniquement en énergie renouvelable : éolienne, panneaux solaires. Un forage pour l'eau.

Bon y'a le téléphone  D'où les poteaux sur la photo...


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Septembre 2005)

voilà trop longtemps que je n'ai pas participé ici... Donc pour recommencer tranquillement, je vous met cette nature morte sur charentaise :


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je suis toujours en période de test du Tamron.



Tu as le grip Paul ? ça stabilise 

Toujours le Tamron 90mm:

"Les histoires d'amour finissent mal" 






Alan superbes lumières


----------



## IceandFire (12 Septembre 2005)

hey jean mi t'as pas posé à poil sur les quais de lyon ce week-end ???


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> hey jean mi t'as pas posé à poil sur les quais de lyon ce week-end ???



Hi Steve 

J'y suis même pas allé  C'est un spot où je traine souvent tôt le matin... La sucriére


----------



## IceandFire (12 Septembre 2005)

dommage !  avec ton macro t'aurais pu faire des choses graphiques  :love: ...


----------



## AOSTE (12 Septembre 2005)

Merci Ange pour le tuto  


Ce soir je fait un essai


----------



## Foguenne (12 Septembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Tu as le grip Paul ? ça stabilise



Non, pas de grip, pas de flash. 
Faudra que je vois chez HK.


----------



## IceandFire (12 Septembre 2005)




----------



## AntoineD (12 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir au palais de Tokyo, un couple...


 
On a dû se croiser à cette soirée Underground FG...  
Moi on ma envoyé pour chasser le people mais c'était pas chargé...


----------



## AntoineD (12 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>


charmant


----------



## yvos (12 Septembre 2005)

t'avais qu'à aller à la fête de l'huma


----------



## AntoineD (12 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Je succombe toujours à la magie de ce lieu. De jour, de nuit, on est ailleurs.


 
c'est sympa chez toi  

JPmiss a raison, on doit être sacrément zen là-dedans.


----------



## AntoineD (12 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'avais qu'à aller à la fête de l'huma


 
trop de boue, déjà que j'ai chopé la crève sur les chars de la technoparade... pff. c'était énorme.

Je vais essayer de trouver une photo à mettre


----------



## jahrom (12 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> On a dû se croiser à cette soirée Underground FG...



tantpis je t'aurai payé un Bacardi...




			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Moi on ma envoyé pour chasser le people mais c'était pas chargé...



Les plus connus étaient Charles Chilling et Djul'z... 

Et nous bien sur...


----------



## AntoineD (12 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> tantpis je t'aurai payé un Bacardi...


 
ça va je m'en suis occupé y'avait guère que ça à faire. radin. 



			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Les plus connus étaient Charles Chilling et Djul'z...
> 
> Et nous bien sur...


 
C'était déjà bien 

Guère que Titia (une meuf à Ardisson, non ?) et une animatrice de Direct 8, la charmante Ginie, dont j'ai pu tirer un portrait à peu près potable.

ah là là.
Et les cocktails qui étaient trop chaud... Bon, trêve de bavardage je vais en sorte de poster une photo dans la journée.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Nature morte



Génial! 
On dirait une pochette de Pixies


----------



## jahrom (12 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> "radin"



Surtout que c'était gratos...


----------



## tantoillane (12 Septembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> voilà trop longtemps que je n'ai pas participé ici... Donc pour recommencer tranquillement, je vous met cette nature morte sur charentaise :



superbe, vraiment      

















             ​


----------



## AOSTE (12 Septembre 2005)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## AOSTE (12 Septembre 2005)

Bon voilà sa marche enfin presque il reste les balises  
Salsa au retour de jogging


----------



## macelene (12 Septembre 2005)

Bon Vent...   Bonne route... ​


----------



## NightWalker (12 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon Vent...   Bonne route... ​


Dis donc, tu habites dans un coin paradisiaque... elle est simplement sublime...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bon Vent...  Bonne route...
> ​


Pas besoin de vent quand on va dans le sens de la pente. D'ailleurs les voiles sont affalées.


----------



## AntoineD (13 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Surtout que c'était gratos...


 

bon, petit extrait de la technoparade, quelques heures auparavant, sous la pluie... grosse goutte au milieu, photo invendable mais bon, allez, voici Jean-Louis 2000 :


----------



## Malow (13 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> bon, petit extrait de la technoparade, quelques heures auparavant, sous la pluie... grosse goutte au milieu, photo invendable mais bon, allez, voici Jean-Louis 2000 :



As tu fais des photos au Palais de Tokyo ?


----------



## turnover (13 Septembre 2005)




----------



## Bassman (13 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> bon, petit extrait de la technoparade, quelques heures auparavant, sous la pluie... grosse goutte au milieu, photo invendable mais bon, allez, voici Jean-Louis 2000 :


 
Un frere de SuperMoquette ? :affraid:


----------



## macmarco (13 Septembre 2005)

Rennes, rue des Dames.




Sépia :


----------



## bengilli (13 Septembre 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

>




 :affraid:


----------



## macmarco (13 Septembre 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

>





Elle serait pas passée sur Canal hier, elle ? :mouais:


----------



## turnover (13 Septembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Elle serait pas passée sur Canal hier, elle ? :mouais:


   :love:  :love:  :love: le film hein


----------



## AntoineD (14 Septembre 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

>


 
Moi je me serais pas approché autant...  :rose: 



			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> As tu fais des photos au Palais de Tokyo ?


 
Non, il n'y avait que du Bacardi alors j'ai décidé de protester. 

Je n'ai pas vraiment fait de photo de l'ambiance (j'en ai même fait aucune...) car j'étais un peu tanné et j'ai à moitié chopé la crêve l'aprèm... J'étais là pour faire du portrait donc j'ai flash quelque fois près du bar et basta. Petite soirée.

Je me contenterai de vos photos 



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Un frere de SuperMoquette ?


 
ou Supermoquette lui-même.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2005)

un futur coureur de ballons ?


----------



## Caddie Rider (14 Septembre 2005)

Une prise à Postdamer Platz à Berlin... 

MEUH !!!


----------



## tantoillane (14 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Pitin c'est dans quel sens qu'il faut regarder ????!!!!!
> Très chouette



Dans le sens où il est, ce sont des escaliers de secours d'un immeuble   

C'est vrai, elle est chouette


----------



## Moumoune (14 Septembre 2005)

Aucune prouesse dans les deux photos qui suivent, juste une tentative pour deviner les gouts littéraires d'un lapin nain...
En deux étapes, donc. La première, genre "Meuh non, j'vais pas les grignoter les bouquins derrière moi. Tu me prends pour qui ???"




Seconde étape, le flagrant délit. Biscotte se tape "L'enfant noir" de Camara Laye. Ouf, il a laissé Alexandre Jardin, Cavanna et Le Clézio tranquilles...


----------



## Caddie Rider (14 Septembre 2005)

tantoillane a dit:
			
		

> Dans le sens où il est, ce sont des escaliers de secours d'un immeuble
> 
> C'est vrai, elle est chouette




Merci, non ce ne sont pas les escaliers d'un immeuble, mais bien la facade. Disons que j'etais couché au moment de la photo... de cet immeuble


----------



## AntoineD (15 Septembre 2005)

je viens de scanner 2-3 petites vues pour archivages, extraits (ahhhh retour au n&b) :






_tournage d'un petit film sur la sécu au lycée Poincaré de Nancy avec __l'association Action_...



_...et tournage d'un court-métrage avec la même __association Action_ :


----------



## IceandFire (15 Septembre 2005)

ils sont un peu contrast tes scans...  si je peut me permettre


----------



## richard-deux (15 Septembre 2005)

Photos de Marianske lëzne (Marienbad) en République Tchèque.








Photo du lac Bled en Slovénie.


----------



## AntoineD (15 Septembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ils sont un peu contrast tes scans...  si je peut me permettre


 
C'est peut-être pas 100 % faux...  Mais je ne dispose du scan suffisant. En je n'en ai pas personnellement. Voilà. Et pis mon écran c'est celui de mon TiBook alors je reste limité en contrôle 

C'est vrai que la dernière est un peu hard pour le iench...


----------



## IceandFire (15 Septembre 2005)

ben oué   c'est un boxer ou un ptites bulles ?


----------



## Virpeen (15 Septembre 2005)

Peut-être que Macounette appréciera celle-ci, prise dans les Alpes fin août ? :rose: je sais qu'elle aime bien les plantes vertes... 

J'ai bien aimé les gouttes de rosée, mais j'avais peur qu'on ne les distingue pas sur la photo... 


Alors Macounette, assez belle plante pour toi ? :love:





Et celle-ci a été prise dans un sous-bois alpin aussi... J'aimais bien l'ambiance de cette photo, donc je la partage avec vous :rose:


----------



## Macounette (16 Septembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être que Macounette appréciera celle-ci, prise dans les Alpes fin août ? :rose: je sais qu'elle aime bien les plantes vertes...
> 
> J'ai bien aimé les gouttes de rosée, mais j'avais peur qu'on ne les distingue pas sur la photo...
> 
> ...


J'adore ! :love: merci Virpeen   :love:


----------



## jahrom (16 Septembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Et celle-ci a été prise dans un sous-bois alpin aussi... J'aimais bien l'ambiance de cette photo, donc je la partage avec vous :rose:



J'aime bien celle la, on sent presque l'odeur de la mousse...
ça donne envie de se promener dans les bois avec son kway et d'observer les escargots...:love::love:


----------



## bengilli (16 Septembre 2005)

c'est une russule couleur d'automne si je ne me trompe


----------



## iNano (16 Septembre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> c'est une russule couleur d'automne si je ne me trompe


La grande question est : ça se mange ?


----------



## bengilli (16 Septembre 2005)

oui, et la russule verte aussi. Ca n'est pas fabuleux en soi mais dans une poilée mélangé à d'autres champignons c'est très bien... Ca me rappelle les balades avec mon papa quand j'étais petit 

Note : n'oubliez pas, dans le doute, d'aller présenter vos champignons à un pharmacien qui possède la documentation pour les identifier


----------



## jahrom (16 Septembre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Note : n'oubliez pas, dans le doute, d'aller présenter vos champignons à un pharmacien qui possède la documentation pour les identifier



Mais non voyons, TOUS les champignons sont comestibles... mais certains une seule fois...


----------



## macelene (16 Septembre 2005)

Essayage de Robe...     j'adore le Bleu...  
​


----------



## nikolo (16 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Essayage de Robe...   j'adore le Bleu...
> 
> ​


Tu as eu peur du coup de sirene du bateau, elle est toute tremblante......


----------



## lemaildelaurent (16 Septembre 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Tu as eu peur du coup de sirene du bateau, elle est toute tremblante......


Bah non c'est des embruns sur l'objectif  !

Ma petite contribution au thread :


----------



## nikolo (16 Septembre 2005)

jolie contribution


----------



## lemaildelaurent (16 Septembre 2005)

Moi sur la page d'avant j'adore celle d'AntoineD en n&b avec le clap vu de dos...


----------



## bengilli (16 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mais non voyons, TOUS les champignons sont comestibles... mais certains une seule fois...



 et y'en a qui font un peu mal à la tête aussi, ils donnent l'impression d'être attaqué par des renards sauvages et poursuivi pour une chaise de la cuisine dans un couloir de 500 mètre de long


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> et y'en a qui font un peu mal à la tête aussi, ils donnent l'impression d'être attaqué par des renards sauvages et poursuivi pour une chaise de la cuisine dans un couloir de 500 mètre de long




Ceux là ils sont facile a trouver en général: les gendarmes sont embusqués dans le sous-bois d'à côté


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> et y'en a qui font un peu mal à la tête aussi



Ah bah faut pas récolter sur des terrains phosphatés 


*Edit :* ça c'est pour dire que j'ai mis une photo






De l'an dernier  Les champis j'y vais demain, le réveil est déjà sur 4h30  :sleep:


----------



## jeromemac (16 Septembre 2005)

une de mes miennes a moi:

plage de l'"anse mitan" en martinique:






quel bo pays...


----------



## Foguenne (16 Septembre 2005)

Je suis allé dans le bois cet après-midi avant de retourner au boulot et devinez sur quoi je suis tombé.


----------



## IceandFire (16 Septembre 2005)




----------



## AntoineD (16 Septembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah faut pas récolter sur des terrains phosphatés
> 
> 
> *Edit :* ça c'est pour dire que j'ai mis une photo
> ...



sympa le discret petit coup de flash


----------



## esope (16 Septembre 2005)

ma contribution du jour 
et hop!


----------



## AntoineD (16 Septembre 2005)

lemaildelaurent a dit:
			
		

> Moi sur la page d'avant j'adore celle d'AntoineD en n&b avec le clap vu de dos...



Merci 

Décidément les photos de cul ça plaît toujours


----------



## esope (16 Septembre 2005)

allez je me lance: voici des petits panoramiques réalisés par assemblage... Toutes les critiques et autres avis sont les bienvenus!


----------



## NightWalker (16 Septembre 2005)

Rien de particulier, j'aime bien les deux photos...


----------



## AntoineD (17 Septembre 2005)

esope a dit:
			
		

> allez je me lance: voici des petits panoramiques réalisés par assemblage... Toutes les critiques et autres avis sont les bienvenus!



Très propre, le montage.


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Septembre 2005)

t'as du matériel spécifique pour le faire aussi bien que ca le montage ? Genre un pieds avec des graduations, ou tu à fait ça "à l'arrache" et tu t'es fait chier à l'ordi après ?


Sinon, je propose une photo que j'aime bien. Plus par le contenu (que je vous recommande) que par la photo en elle même qui n'est pas particulièrement recherchée...






Une spécialité rémoise : le biscuit rose à acheter à la biscuiterie Fossier.


----------



## maiwen (17 Septembre 2005)

dites, dans les photos de esope , je comprends pas bien ce que vous appelez "montage" ... parce que le montage pour moi c'est autre chose ...

edit : oops ... en relisant le post de esope j'ai compris ...  :rose: l'assemblage de photos ok ... alors je suis du même avis ... "très propre"


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Septembre 2005)

du coup c'est plus la peine d'expliquer...

(photographier des biscuits roses... Faut vraiment que je sois pas bien dans ma tête... Plus encore pour les poster ici... réalise-je... Enfin si ça vous plait, j'ai plein de photo de rien (fromage, pain, fruits, etc.))


----------



## AntoineD (17 Septembre 2005)

esope a dit:
			
		

> allez je me lance: voici des petits panoramiques réalisés par assemblage... Toutes les critiques et autres avis sont les bienvenus!




au fait, n'oublie pas qu'il y a un thread dédié aux panoramiques, ça peut t'intéresser


----------



## maiwen (17 Septembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> (photographier des biscuits roses... Faut vraiment que je sois pas bien dans ma tête... Plus encore pour les poster ici... réalise-je... Enfin si ça vous plait, j'ai plein de photo de rien (fromage, pain, fruits, etc.))


:rose: maintenant que tu le dis je reconnais les biscuits roses mais hier soir je pensais à des morceaux de viande congelés  :rose: ... cela dit j'ai pas une très grande expérience en matière de viande, je suis végétarienne  :rateau:


----------



## esope (17 Septembre 2005)

Merci pour vos compliments, en fait je me suis bricolé une tête panoramique avec un morceau de fer de deux ou tois millimètres d'épaisseur plié à angle droit et percé en respectant les différent point optique de l'objectif suivant les focales... et après c'est avec Stitcher que je monte les images.(environ une heure juste d'assemblage pour chaque tofs!!)
Pour vous remercier de toutes les gentillesses dites sur mes photos voici deux scans de néga N&B pris à Paris y'a un an:


----------



## NightWalker (17 Septembre 2005)

arghhhh elle est superbe cette série de N/B 






_
EDIT : merci El_Chico... 
_


----------



## AntoineD (17 Septembre 2005)

Hello, je poste un petit peu pour dire que je suis en train de tester mon flash SB800 avec l'aide de ma fidèle assistante :







qui doit quand même un peu préparer sa rentrée en droit... :


----------



## yvos (17 Septembre 2005)

laisse la bosser, enfin!!


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (17 Septembre 2005)

Surpris dans le jardin. Ceci dit, on a le temps d'aller chercher l'appareil...


----------



## alan.a (17 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> laisse la bosser, enfin!!



Surtout qu'ensuite c'est elle qui va te nourrir, t'habiller, te loger, te déplacer et te supporter...


----------



## jatse (17 Septembre 2005)

Seb de la Réunion a dit:
			
		

> Surpris dans le jardin. Ceci dit, on a le temps d'aller chercher l'appareil...


 Hello! envoie nous un peu de soleil et de chaleur  Ici dans mon coin il fait 13°


----------



## AntoineD (17 Septembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Surtout qu'ensuite c'est elle qui va te nourrir, t'habiller, te loger, te déplacer et te supporter...



T'aurais pas un portrait de Stéphanie à poster, toi, en passant, comme ça... ? 


 




			
				Jatse a dit:
			
		

> Hello! envoie nous un peu de soleil et de chaleur  Ici dans mon coin il fait 13°



Excellente initiative, à Nancy ce week-end on a droit à 13 degrés c'est pas top...


----------



## Caddie Rider (17 Septembre 2005)

deux petites photos pour vous public 

La première 

La deuxième 

Les deux ont été pris à Berlin by night


----------



## AntoineD (17 Septembre 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> deux petites photos pour vous public
> 
> La première
> 
> ...



Y'a de l'idée et les photos sont intéressantes mais si tu prenais ton temps, elles n'en seraient que plus  réussies  LA première est vaguement floue c'est bien dommage ça la rend un peu ratée et la seconde, le cadrage est un bancal c'est pas de bol y'avait un joli truc géométrique à pondre, là, non ?

have fun pour les prochaines !
et poste directement sur le forum (mais dans une plus petite taille), ce sera plus sympa, non ?

ciao !


----------



## alan.a (17 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais pas un portrait de Stéphanie à poster, toi, en passant, comme ça... ?



Hé non, plus maintenant !!! C'est la première année que je gagne plus qu'elle


----------



## Foguenne (17 Septembre 2005)

Je bosse beaucoup pour le moment donc si je veux faire des photos, je dois profiter des moment de relâches. 
Pour les sujets, c'est varié.


----------



## Caddie Rider (17 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Y'a de l'idée et les photos sont intéressantes mais si tu prenais ton temps, elles n'en seraient que plus  réussies  LA première est vaguement floue c'est bien dommage ça la rend un peu ratée et la seconde, le cadrage est un bancal c'est pas de bol y'avait un joli truc géométrique à pondre, là, non ?
> 
> have fun pour les prochaines !
> et poste directement sur le forum (mais dans une plus petite taille), ce sera plus sympa, non ?
> ...




Ben disons que ct vraiment fait à l'arrache... (genre à 2-3 heures du mat' dans un état pas des plus net). Le gros problème que j'ai c'est que mon appareil panique complètement lorsqu'il n'y a plus de lumière ou très peu. Il est assez "ancien" et j'ai pas mal de problème de netté. La deuxième je me suis couché un bon moment et j'ai pris 2-3 photos sans vraiment vouloir faire qqch de géomètrique, mais j'aurai du le faire 

Sinon pour les taille, j'arrive pas à les reduire correctement. Tu passes par aperçu ? Faudra vraiment qu'un jour je me paye photoshop pour faire de la retouche, recadrage, etc...

MERCI Bonnnne !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour les taille, j'arrive pas à les reduire correctement. Tu passes par aperçu ? Faudra vraiment qu'un jour je me paye photoshop pour faire de la retouche, recadrage, etc...




smallimage2  :love:  :love: ..... rapide et facile


----------



## macinside (17 Septembre 2005)

bon j'ai pris un EOS argentique et du l'ilford n/b 400 iso (avec mon 50 mm of course) , et .... je file


----------



## AntoineD (17 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je bosse beaucoup pour le moment donc si je veux faire des photos, je dois profiter des moment de relâches.
> Pour les sujets, c'est varié.



il est joli ton ascenseur de riches


----------



## Foguenne (17 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> il est joli ton ascenseur de riches



C'est un des nouveaux ascenseur de l'Hosto ou je bosse. 
Je le trouve très esthétique.


----------



## alan.a (17 Septembre 2005)

C'est pour faire oublier que le personnel est belge ...


----------



## Foguenne (17 Septembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour faire oublier que le personnel est belge ...


Le personnel est en majoritairement français. 
(suivi des belges, ensuite des luxembourgeois, ensuite des allemands, portugais,...)


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je bosse beaucoup pour le moment donc si je veux faire des photos, je dois profiter des moment de relâches.
> Pour les sujets, c'est varié.



Super on dirait de l'image de synthèse!


----------



## AntoineD (17 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Super on dirait de l'image de synthèse!



 Qu'as-tu donc encore fait à ton écran...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Qu'as-tu donc encore fait à ton écran...



J'suis passé a Tiger


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Les champis j'y vais demain, le réveil est déjà sur 4h30  :sleep:



Belle journée dans les bois du haut Beaujolais, encore un peu tôt pour les champis içi, mais ça sort 
Petite récolte pour une longue marche 






De quoi faire une tof avant la poêlée... 






Esope, panoramiques très bien travaillés (avant et après) 
Paul jolis cadrages 

Bon c'est l'heure du café 

Antoine, oui coup de flash déporté léger et boite à lumière


----------



## N°6 (17 Septembre 2005)

Ça faisait longtemps... 







Le Mannekenpis n'a qu'à bien se tenir...   




(Petit Scarabée > Miam ! Appétissants ces champignons...  :love: )


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (18 Septembre 2005)

La plage, la forêt et des randonnées..
Bienvenue à la Réunion...


----------



## jeromemac (18 Septembre 2005)

Seb de la Réunion a dit:
			
		

> La plage, la forêt et des randonnées..
> Bienvenue à la Réunion...



facile ça, y'a pas besoin de se fouler pour faire de belle photos à la réunion


----------



## jeromemac (18 Septembre 2005)

en bretagne les alignements de menhir


----------



## yvos (18 Septembre 2005)

Seb, c'est difficile d'apprécier tes deux dernières images, parce que c'est vraiment petit..  

(j'aime bien le sous bois  )


une photo en passant, juste pour rappeler qu'il y a les journées du patrimoine


----------



## Seb de la Réunion (18 Septembre 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> facile ça, y'a pas besoin de se fouler pour faire de belle photos à la réunion


Faut quand même un appareil...


----------



## jeromemac (18 Septembre 2005)

Seb de la Réunion a dit:
			
		

> Faut quand même un appareil...


       
on m'aurait menti????
 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (18 Septembre 2005)

Comme l'ascenseur, les photos suivantes sont "spéciales".  
Je suis en train de constituer une "banque" d'images, images dont on pourra se servir pour des présentations et autres brochures.
J'essaye des trucs avec des résultats disons mitigés. 

Dans la série: "Couleurs hospitalières"


----------



## El_ChiCo (18 Septembre 2005)

j'aime assez cette série sur l'hôpital...


----------



## jfr (18 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Comme l'ascenseur, les photos suivantes sont "spéciales".
> Je suis en train de constituer une "banque" d'images, images dont on pourra se servir pour des présentations et autres brochures.
> J'essaye des trucs avec des résultats disons mitigés.
> 
> Dans la série: "Couleurs hospitalières"



 Très très belles photos !


----------



## NightWalker (18 Septembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> j'aime assez cette série sur l'hôpital...


+1 

Elles sont belles pour tes plaquettes...


----------



## jahrom (18 Septembre 2005)

Toute la symétrie de la gare de Disneyland Marne la Vallée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une copine, un projecteur, une cave....


----------



## NightWalker (18 Septembre 2005)

Superbes 

Tu me présente tes copines ?? :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (18 Septembre 2005)

tu me présente tes caves


----------



## yvos (18 Septembre 2005)

paul : il est classe ton hôpital  ça donne pas trop envie d'y aller par contre 

jahrom :


----------



## IceandFire (18 Septembre 2005)




----------



## fanou (18 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Superbes
> 
> Tu me présente tes copines ?? :love:



Tu me presentes ton projecteur ???  :rateau:


----------



## alan.a (18 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Toute la symétrie de la gare de Disneyland Marne la Vallée...



Tu me présentes Mickey ???


----------



## esope (18 Septembre 2005)

bravo à tous, la série hôpital est très bien rien qu'en les regardant j'ai l'odeur si typique de l'hosto qui me revient.    
Mais ga ne m'empêche pas de "manger" 






photo faite  en arrivant au drive vers chez moi j'aimais bien la lumière de l'ensemble...
Désolé pour tous les défenseurs de la "malbouffe"


----------



## Virpeen (18 Septembre 2005)

Journées du patrimoine dans le Jura...


----------



## Macounette (18 Septembre 2005)

Superbes photos Virpeen :love: :love:

Paul : j'aime bien ta série "hosto" aussi


----------



## jpmiss (18 Septembre 2005)

Paul, jahrom, yvos, Virpeen


----------



## jahrom (18 Septembre 2005)

Ok j'ai compris, faut que j'organise une soirée avec Mickey, des copines et un projecteur


----------



## Macounette (18 Septembre 2005)

... deux vues de Porto (Portugal). 







Le pont Dom Luís, construit par un élève de Gustave Eiffel.







malheureusement la partie inférieure du pont est en travaux...


----------



## Pitchoune (18 Septembre 2005)

Hello!

Ce jeudi, je suis allée travailler à Savièse. J'en ai profité pour prendre quelques photos.

Tout d'abord celle-ci du glacier de je sais plus (Webo, aide-moi, tu connais les montagnes mieux que moi...)





Même qu'en agrandissant énormément, on aperçoit la pointe du Cervin 

Et une petite fleur pour continuer:




Voilà!

Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## WebOliver (18 Septembre 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Tout d'abord celle-ci du glacier de je sais plus (Webo, aide-moi, tu connais les montagnes mieux que moi...



Ben oui, on voit bien la Dent Blanche (4357 m), j'y étais le 18 août 1992.  Maupassant parle bien mieux que moi de cette «monstrueuse coquette».


----------



## Macounette (18 Septembre 2005)

Rhâ les montagnes :love: ça me manque déjà 

on continue...


----------



## Pitchoune (18 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, on voit bien la Dent Blanche (4357 m), j'y étais le 18 août 1992.  Maupassant parle bien mieux que moi de cette «monstrueuse coquette».



Merci  Il me semblait, mais j'étais plus sûre! En tous cas, très bel endroit qu'est Savièse. Superbe vue sur la fameuse piste de l'ours, Nendaz et le massif du Mont-Blanc.


----------



## esope (18 Septembre 2005)

et hop des joueurs de boule sur une place parisienne pour vous dire bonne nuit...  :sleep:


----------



## Luc G (18 Septembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Ça faisait longtemps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ma parole, c'est encorela sécheresse à Lacaune ?  Les pissaïres manquent d'entrain.


----------



## alan.a (19 Septembre 2005)

Hier matin, à côté de la boulangerie du village, avec un croissant au beurre dans la bouche :love:


----------



## Macounette (19 Septembre 2005)

La même église qu'avant (il s'agit de la _Sé_, ou cathédrale, de Porto)... mais une autre prise de vue. Celle-ci me plaît mieux, qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## AntoineD (19 Septembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ok j'ai compris, faut que j'organise une soirée avec Mickey, des copines et un projecteur


 
et le tout au palais de tokyo s'il te plaît  hum ça promet.


----------



## Foguenne (19 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> La même église qu'avant (il s'agit de la _Sé_, ou cathédrale, de Porto)... mais une autre prise de vue. Celle-ci me plaît mieux, qu'en pensez-vous ?
> [/IMG]



Je la trouve mieux aussi. 

Je serais au Portugal dans une semaine, je vais pouvoir changer de sujet. 

En attendant, je reste dans le même thème.   (après, j'arrête, promis.  )


----------



## macelene (19 Septembre 2005)

Tes natures Mortes Hospitalières sont superbes PAul...   


_ps: ils sont tout micro ces coquillages, mais pas de matériel pour faire une bonne photo en macro... avec mon CoolPix...  c'est trop juste...  :rose: _​


----------



## turnover (19 Septembre 2005)

Jolies photos popaul !!


----------



## Foguenne (19 Septembre 2005)

Il est magnifique ce chat et bien mis en valeur. 
Il a des yeux.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2005)

voila la preuve que avec n'importe quoi on peut faire des tres belles photos !!!   

bravoooooo paul et elene !!! :love:  :love: 

sans oublier ce chaton , j'aime beaucoup la 1ere photo    :love:


----------



## Foguenne (19 Septembre 2005)

J'avais dit un peu vite que c'étais les dernières photos hosto. 
J'ai mis en ligne une petite galerie, "Colors of hospital". 

Les trois dernières.


----------



## turnover (19 Septembre 2005)

Popaul : Rhââââaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa la deux  :love:  :love:     Un ch'tit chaton quand ça arrive ? Tout blanc bien sûr   

Petit oubli pour les tophs de tit scarab, macounette et Alan  :love:  :love: scusez moaaa chuis en plein boulot monstre


----------



## yvos (19 Septembre 2005)

paul, c'est pour quand la saison 2 de colors of hospital?


----------



## Foguenne (19 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> paul, c'est pour quand la saison 2 de colors of hospital?



Après mes congés, là je n'ai plus le temps de "jouer". 
La plupart des photos ont été prisent la nuit vers +- 3H00.
J'étais là pour aider des services "en souffrance" (comprendre 1 infirmière a du jour au lendemain 35 lits à la place de 23 à gérer seul la nuit dans des services hard) bref un téléphone ou elles pouvaient m'appeler en cas de problème mais c'était très calme donc plutôt que de perdre mon temps.  )
C'est des photos très agréable à prendre. Au milieu de la nuit, le silence, un hôpital ou j'aime être,... 
Quand j'aurais une plus grande série, elles seront dispo pour les membres du CHL pour illustrés leurs présentations.
Trop souvent les photos sont prisent sur internet sans autorisation. Ce n'est pas top surtout lors de conférence à l'étranger.


----------



## Foguenne (19 Septembre 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Popaul : Rhââââaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa la deux  :love:  :love:     Un ch'tit chaton quand ça arrive ? Tout blanc bien sûr



On aimerait bien mais pour le moment, nous sommes trop absent. 
 
Merci à tous pour vos commentaires.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Septembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'avais dit un peu vite que c'étais les dernières photos hosto.
> J'ai mis en ligne une petite galerie, "Colors of hospital".



Vraiment très beau boulot!


----------



## NightWalker (19 Septembre 2005)

Paul, excéllent travail...


----------



## Macounette (19 Septembre 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Petit oubli pour les tophs de tit scarab, macounette et Alan  :love:  :love: scusez moaaa chuis en plein boulot monstre


merci à toi turnover.  ta photo du chaton est superbe aussi :love:


----------



## jeromemac (20 Septembre 2005)

plage de martinique






tout le monde la trouve magnifique celle la, vous, vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## Nephou (20 Septembre 2005)

ben :mouais: et la même avec un horizon droit ça peut se faire


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Septembre 2005)

Un bateau de pêche à Favignana en Sicile...


----------



## Macounette (20 Septembre 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> plage de martinique
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que je la verrais plutôt comme ceci :






J'ai redressé l'horizon qui penchait, et j'ai un peu corrigé la saturation des couleurs 

sinon, si tu prends des photos de plage, essaie d'éviter de placer l'horizon en plein milieu de la photo, mais plutôt un tiers au-dessus ou en-dessous du milieu.


----------



## macmarco (20 Septembre 2005)

Rennes, rue des Portes Mordelaises.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Septembre 2005)

Monreale, Sicile


----------



## jeromemac (20 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> que je la verrais plutôt comme ceci :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vu la disposition des lieux, je pouvait pas specialement reculé pour avoir le bateau, un bou de plage et le palmier... merci de vos conseil, effectivement pour l'horizon c'est mieux, mais tu sais en martinique on es sur le coté , on penche  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## alan.a (20 Septembre 2005)

En passant à la verticale, tu aurais avoir un peu de tout ça 

La règle des tiers, c'est un classique, à bien connaître, pour mieux s'en affranchir par la suite


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> La règle des tiers, c'est un classique, à bien connaître, pour mieux s'en affranchir par la suite



Et c'est pile poil le bon mois pour s'affranchir du troisième tiers


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est pile poil le bon mois pour s'affranchir du troisième tiers




m'en fiche de ce tiers , je le paye pas      

_en contrepartie on me preleve toute l'année  _


alan, pourrais tu nous faire un dessin avec ces tiers?
(un rectangle avec des ligne où bien placer l'horizont )
merci  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> m'en fiche de ce tiers , je le paye pas
> 
> _en contrepartie on me preleve toute l'année  _
> 
> ...



Merci qui? Merci jpmiss


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Merci qui? Merci jpmiss



Merci JP  
Et pour apprendre à marcher droit quelqu'un aurait un dessin  

Bon ok je sors  :rateau:


----------



## jeromemac (20 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Merci qui? Merci jpmiss




merci monsieur jpmiss


----------



## jpmiss (20 Septembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Et pour apprendre à marcher droit quelqu'un aurait un dessin








Merci qui?


----------



## hegemonikon (20 Septembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Merci JP
> Et pour apprendre à marcher droit quelqu'un aurait un dessin
> 
> Bon ok je sors  :rateau:




«Marcher droit en évitant les cons» telle est ma devise 

PS: désolé j'étais hors-circuit un temps mais je reviens parmi les connectés


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Septembre 2005)




----------



## alan.a (21 Septembre 2005)

Je ne sais pas sur les autres APN, mais sur mon petit Rollei, je peux afficher ces lignes de forces sur l'écran. C'est pratique pour bien caler ses verticales / horizontales.

La règle des tiers est un raccourci commode du nombre d'or.

Un petit visuel sur les divines proportions, forcément moins commode à utiliser en photo. Mais ça peut être utile à connaître pour composer. (le rectangle et la spirale d'or)






Le nombre d'or est très présent dans la nature (la coquille du nautile étant un chef-d'oeuvre absolu) et aussi dans l'histoire humaine. On retrouve des traces de ces proportions jusqu'à - 10 000 AV JC.

En peinture et en architecture, il est très présent, car volontairement calculé, mais ce rapport de proportions existe dans bcp d'autres "construcution" car le système de mesure basé sur des références humaines (coudée, pied, empan, palme, pouce) découle aussi du nombre d'or.

On le retrouve jusque dans de modélisation du corps humain, aux proportions "idéales" ... avec les funestes dérives que nous connaissons ...


----------



## Spyro (21 Septembre 2005)

Le nombre d'or a même été utilisé par Leonard de Vinci dans les proportions de Groquik !!


----------



## alan.a (21 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Dan Brown sort de ce corps





			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Le nombre d'or a même été utilisé par Leonard de Vinci dans les proportions de Groquik !!


----------



## fanou (21 Septembre 2005)

Le nombre d'or est la solution positive de l'équation : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , c'est-à dire le nombre


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Septembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

>



Je ne sais pas si Dan Brown est une bonne référence....:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2005)

merci alan et l'endormisseur d'enfants (jpmiss)  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Merci qui?



Môssieur JP


----------



## yvos (21 Septembre 2005)

En attendant de repartir d'ici qq temps


----------



## alan.a (21 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> merci alan et l'endormisseur d'enfants (jpmiss)  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:



Eh oh, moi aussi j'endors des enfants !!! 




PS : jpmiss, t'as pas un truc pour que l'effet dure toute la nuit, parce que la .... euh ... on fatigue   :sleep:


----------



## turnover (21 Septembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> PS : jpmiss, t'as pas un truc pour que l'effet dure toute la nuit, parce que la .... euh ... on fatigue   :sleep:



Faut leur en faire voir de toutes les couleurs avant de les endormir


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Septembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Eh oh, moi aussi j'endors des enfants !!!



Il faudrait éviter de leur rater les oreilles la prochaine fois&#8230; :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Septembre 2005)

une petite photo que j'ai déjà posté dans le fil de la nuit il n'y a pas longtemps






Et la même avec un chouilla de flash...





Vous en pensez quoi ? Des conseils ? Des idées ?


----------



## nikolo (22 Septembre 2005)

Je prefere nettement celle sans flash qui denature trop la tulipe.


----------



## alan.a (22 Septembre 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait éviter de leur rater les oreilles la prochaine fois? :love:



1 foirage d'oreilles sur 3 productions, c'est un score honorable ... (et les oreilles, c'est la faute de sa mère   )

Et puis avec ses belles oreilles, elle arrive mieux à s'équilibrer, du coup elle marche  depuis qu'elle a 10 mois 1/2


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Faut leur en faire voir de toutes les couleurs avant de les endormir




superbe photo     :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

est que cela sera suffisant pour endormir la jolie Capucine ?


----------



## Spyro (22 Septembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Et puis avec ses belles oreilles, elle arrive mieux à s'équilibrer, du coup elle marche  depuis qu'elle a 10 mois 1/2


C'est mimi comme tout


----------



## alan.a (22 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> est que cela sera suffisant pour endormir la jolie Capucine ?



Non, même pas ... elle est indestructible !!

Elle dors 1 h - 1 h 1/2 par jour (et encore pas tous les jours ...) Elle s'est calée sur le rythme de ses frères ... je vous jure, quand avant on a eu des petits pèpères, un machin qui carbure à la coke, ça fait peur !!!    

PS : j'ai trouvé la solution, me plaindre ici, celle nuit, elle a dormie, de 10 h à 6 h ...


----------



## macmarco (22 Septembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> J'écluse mon stock de photo de la Big Apple
> 
> 
> 
> elle semble bien triste




Belle et triste.


----------



## macelene (22 Septembre 2005)

_*Comme ça en passant...  c'est l'automne peut être...  mais bon quand même...   

*_ _*



*_​


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça en passant...  c'est l'automne peut être...  mais bon quand même...



ben, c'est l'automne, mais c'est la periode....donc....
en tout cas, ils sont magnifique.....et sacrement plein.....
humhum.....j'ai faim...... :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2005)

Elles sont pas de moi, mais elles sont aussi belles que flippantes...

http://blogasmic.typepad.com/photos/photos_from_my_dad/i000771_big.html


----------



## tantoillane (23 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont pas de moi, mais elles sont aussi belles que flippantes...
> 
> http://blogasmic.typepad.com/photos/photos_from_my_dad/i000771_big.html




tin la vache, faut courrir vite pour prendre ce genre de photos          



:affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:​


----------



## Macounette (23 Septembre 2005)

... de vacances. 












les deux photos ont été prises avec mon deuxième, petit appareil (Sony Cybershot U20, 2 megapixel)


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Septembre 2005)

Y a peu de jours...
A quoi est du le reflet ?


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Septembre 2005)

Rediffusion (à l'attention d'un AECiste).. 



> Chipie from SPA et son éternelle croûte sur le nez...
> 
> Nikon F80 / 50mm - f1.8


----------



## jatse (24 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous et bon week...Bravo pour les forums, ils sont toujours riches d'information


----------



## yvos (24 Septembre 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Rediffusion (à l'attention d'un AECiste)..



c'est qui, c'est qui?..


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui, c'est qui?..


 
Un gars qui a mal aux cheveux... 

'+


----------



## JPTK (24 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Seb, c'est difficile d'apprécier tes deux dernières images, parce que c'est vraiment petit..
> 
> (j'aime bien le sous bois  )
> 
> ...




C'est où au fait ?


----------



## jeromemac (24 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est où au fait ?




paris...

tu regarde pas la télé??


----------



## maiwen (24 Septembre 2005)

Au Grand Palais plus exactement ... en travaux depuis 1993 je crois 

c'est beau


----------



## JPTK (25 Septembre 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> paris...
> 
> tu regarde pas la télé??




J'en ai pas  :rateau: 


Le grand palais, ok marci, c'est superbe en effet


----------



## fanou (25 Septembre 2005)

et le petit palais en face :






pas mal non plus...


----------



## BooBoo (26 Septembre 2005)

Deux petites photos de retour d'un trek au Maroc:
passage du col Tizi Tacheddirt( 2291m):




bivouak sous la pleine lune à Tizi-n'Ourai (3109m):


----------



## AntoineD (26 Septembre 2005)

BooBoo a dit:
			
		

> Deux petites photos de retour d'un trek au Maroc:
> passage du col Tizi Tacheddirt( 2291m):
> 
> bivouak sous la pleine lune à Tizi-n'Ourai (3109m):



la seconde est super jolie !


----------



## BooBoo (26 Septembre 2005)

merci  :love:    , je me les suis caillé (si vous me permettez l'expression) en m'allongeant sur un mélange de roche et de terre humide pour cadrer (je n'ai pas pu emporter de pied photo) !!!


----------



## macinside (26 Septembre 2005)

juste parce que j'ai envie de la mettre (c'est photo  )


----------



## pim (26 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> juste parce que j'ai envi de la mettre



Mais qui est-ce donc ? Ne manque-t-il pas 2 lettres formant un mot de liaison    dans ta phrase ?  :love:


----------



## mado (26 Septembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui est-ce donc ? Ne manque-t-il pas 2 lettres formant un mot de liaison    dans ta phrase ?  :love:



La jeune fille aux pinceaux de l'AE, non ? 

Pour le reste je laisse mackie t'expliquer sa synthaxe..


----------



## pim (26 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste je laisse mackie t'expliquer sa synthaxe..



Hum ! J'ai toujours essayer d'éviter de me faire expliquer une syntaxe par un vert ! C'est dangereux ! :rateau: 

Enfin, puisqu'il faut vivre dangereusement...


----------



## jahrom (26 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> la seconde est super jolie !



Je suis du même avis...


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> juste parce que j'ai envie de la mettre



rassure-moi, tu parles bien de la photo...
  :mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (27 Septembre 2005)

PTR      Fab :love:


----------



## macinside (27 Septembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> rassure-moi, tu parles bien de la photo...
> :mouais:




euh oui de la photo, même si elle est mimi :love:


----------



## Macounette (27 Septembre 2005)

BooBoo a dit:
			
		

> bivouak sous la pleine lune à Tizi-n'Ourai (3109m):


sublimissime... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Septembre 2005)

Photo que je ne poste évidemment pas pour ses qualités techniques ou esthétiques...  :rateau:   

'+


----------



## alan.a (27 Septembre 2005)

C'était sur le tournage de Top Gun


----------



## macmarco (27 Septembre 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Photo que je ne poste évidemment pas pour ses qualités techniques ou esthétiques...  :rateau:
> 
> '+




Tiens, t'as changé de lunettes ? 



PS : Alan, t'as p'têt' toujours pas vu, mais ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, c'était pour toi, à moins que ça ne t'intéresse pas ?


----------



## AntoineD (27 Septembre 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Photo que je ne poste évidemment pas pour ses qualités techniques ou esthétiques...  :rateau:
> 
> '+



il va falloir songer à créer un fil "postez vos plus belles stars"...  

Allez, pour la forme :


----------



## yvos (27 Septembre 2005)

gKatarn à Cannes


----------



## AntoineD (27 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> gKatarn à Cannes



l'a pô compris...


----------



## jahrom (27 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> l'a pô compris...



Y a rien a comprendre....


----------



## yvos (27 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> l'a pô compris...


 
par là..


----------



## AntoineD (27 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> par là..






			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Y a rien a comprendre....



Argh große vanne et on ne me dit rien... 

moi je le connais pas ce gKatarn alors forcément...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

C'est une bonne idée ce topic ! bon alors voici deux images prises ce week end à la BNF François Mitterand ! 

Y en a qui font vraiment des clichés très reussi ! bravo !


----------



## Le Gognol (28 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> il va falloir songer à créer un fil "postez vos plus belles stars"...



Avec la mienne ce serait plutôt "vos plus belles têtes de vainqueurs" mais bon...  

'+


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> gKatarn à Cannes



oué mais ya son frère derrière aussi    :love:    :love:


----------



## nikolo (28 Septembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> juste parce que j'ai envie de la mettre (c'est photo  )


 
t'as bpas la meme retouché soustoshop, la meme au naturel quoi....


----------



## macinside (28 Septembre 2005)

non brut de prise de vue


----------



## nikolo (28 Septembre 2005)

Dommage.


----------



## rimshot (28 Septembre 2005)

Une de mes cymbales...  

l'image est là  

avant de poster dans un forum, on regarde l'usage en règle. c'est comme se frotter els pieds sur le paillasson, de la bienséance...


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

oulà!!!!! c'est énorme !!!! change vite le format  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> il va falloir songer à créer un fil "postez vos plus belles stars"...
> 
> Allez, pour la forme :
> 
> ...



La vie de garnison est parfois routinière ; pour récompenser ses éléments les plus méritants, la DRH des troopers leur permet parfois de faire un peu de relations publiques en escortant certaines personnalités (euh, c'est qui le gars sans casque    ).

Parfois, cela dérape un peu : on a vu des troopers devenir superstar du disco coud'boule  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

c'est Lolo boyer de M6  fréquence starwars  le mari d'alice donna :love:


----------



## gKatarn (28 Septembre 2005)

Ah ben c'est normal que je ne le connaisse pas : je capte pas M6


----------



## macmarco (28 Septembre 2005)

Les quais de la Vilaine, à Rennes.


----------



## Macounette (28 Septembre 2005)

rimshot a dit:
			
		

> Une de mes cymbales...
> (...)


jolie photo mais trop grande ! tu vas te faire taper dessus par les modos...  pensent à ceux qui surfent sur un écran 12 pouces :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Septembre 2005)

oui entre autre  ..... mes ptits powerbooks enfin !!!! :love:....


----------



## pim (28 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> jolie photo mais trop grande ! tu vas te faire taper dessus par les modos...  pensent à ceux qui surfent sur un écran 12 pouces :rateau:



En réduisant sa photo, il pourrait l'utiliser dans le post Mais, qu'est-ce donc ?


----------



## yvos (28 Septembre 2005)

bonne nuit tout le monde


----------



## alèm (28 Septembre 2005)

_pour info, les User's de la nuit, c'est au Bar..._


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _pour info, les User's de la nuit, c'est au Bar..._




_avant l'heure, c'est pas l'heure_


----------



## Macounette (28 Septembre 2005)

Superbe photo, yvos :love:

Bon, chez moi, c'est un peu moins exotique. 







Un ancien abattoir devenu... brasserie.  A Ghent (Gand)


----------



## rimshot (29 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> jolie photo mais trop grande ! tu vas te faire taper dessus par les modos...  pensent à ceux qui surfent sur un écran 12 pouces :rateau:




désolé.. et encore je l'avais reduite... parce qu'elle était en 1600*1024...


----------



## nikolo (29 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Superbe photo, yvos :love:
> 
> Bon, chez moi, c'est un peu moins exotique.
> 
> ...


 

Police, j'ai une tueur en serie ...... et en plus il fait du jambom avec ses victimes.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

>






 


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 
 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (29 Septembre 2005)

Hier soir en bonne compagnie


miroir d'entrée





miroir de sortie





à la sortie, un cheval de Bronze devient cheval divin





[cadrage approximatif à la sortie, putain de petit viseur de reflex numerdique !)


----------



## yvos (29 Septembre 2005)




----------



## NightWalker (29 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Superbe photo, yvos :love:
> 
> Bon, chez moi, c'est un peu moins exotique.
> 
> ...



ça tombe bien c'est l'heure du déjeuner...  




> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Macounette.


----------



## macinside (29 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Superbe photo, yvos :love:
> 
> Bon, chez moi, c'est un peu moins exotique.
> 
> ...




tu m'invite ? :love:


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

alèm say : "à la sortie, un cheval de Bronze devient cheval divin" quel poëte ce rémi  :love:  :king:


----------



## AntoineD (29 Septembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> [cadrage approximatif à la sortie, putain de petit viseur de reflex numerdique !)


 
Mouais...t'étais bourré, quoi.


----------



## mistertitan (29 Septembre 2005)

de l'ancien, à l'image du sujet photographié: une boucherie classée monument historique à Chartres.


----------



## NightWalker (29 Septembre 2005)

j'aime beaucoup


----------



## mistertitan (29 Septembre 2005)

merci, ca fait plaisir

surtout que j'ai vraiment foiré le dvpt de ce put$$$$$$$$ de neg et que j'ai reussit a le rattraper sous l'agrandisseur comme un grand.

je vais chercher mais j'ai d'autres photos dans ce genre


----------



## mistertitan (29 Septembre 2005)

une boutique de décoration, netoyage et qui aurait bien besoin de ses propres services


----------



## jpmiss (29 Septembre 2005)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> de l'ancien, à l'image du sujet photographié: une boucherie classée monument historique à Chartres.


Tres sympa. Dommage quand meme qu'il y ait cette voiture dans la rue ca fait moins "époque".


----------



## IceandFire (29 Septembre 2005)

oui jp  et puis le tag sur la deuxième  mais un coup de toshop peut aider pour ça


----------



## mistertitan (29 Septembre 2005)

en effet, sous photoshop, j'avais bien retiré le tag mais ces noir et blanc sont 100% artisanaux, à l'agrandisseur, avec un scan du tirage definitif maquillé

j'ai préféré ne rien retoucher


----------



## yvos (29 Septembre 2005)

c'est aussi bien comme ça


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2005)

Yop 

Désolé Steve, pas eu le temps de retourner essayer le 5D avec une carte et une optique perso...
Et demain je ne suis pas sur Lyon. (le bon coté est que je serais moins tenté, mieux vaut attendre qq jours  )

Une tof pour dire...je prend la preum's ouverte  (bon, euh, hein, je suis dans les produits de saison)









Bon j'ai toujours un TGV de retard 

Yvos j'avais beaucoup aimé ton grand palais (au grand angle) 
Macounette   C'est dans la salle fumeur tes jambon ?   (remarques les tabacs de pipe au miel  ça doit le faire   )
Alem, j'aime bien la preum's, remarques la deuze aussi 

Et euh... c'est du vite fait désolé pour ceux que j'oublie.


----------



## alèm (29 Septembre 2005)

yvos : le bruit vient aussi de photoshop... sinon, en vrai, la rue était bouchée...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Octobre 2005)

_double post de nioub'_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Octobre 2005)

*À une lointaine époque*
je n'avais pas d'ordinateur, j'avais donc une vie sociale, je sortais de chez moi, j'allais dans la rue, je croisais et rencontrais des vrais gens, je voyais plein de choses de mes propres yeux et il m'arrivait même de voyager.

C'est comme ça qu'un jour je me suis retrouvé dans un pays fort fort lointain. Et dans ce pays fort fort lointain, où les gens et le taux de criminalité sont aussi chauds que les températures estivales,  sans trop comprendre pourquoi, je me suis pris de passion pour ce qui est là bas un authentique monument national puisqu'on en trouve à chaque coin de rue pour ainsi dire : la Ford Falcon.

Naturellement, et c'est là tout leur charme, elles s'avéraient être toutes plus déglinguées, usées, rouillées, pourries, en ruine, les unes que les autres et rafistolées à qui mieux mieux.
Malheureusement (ou fort heureusement à vrai dire), notre service des mines étant ce qu'il est, j'ai noyé dans l'½uf le doux rêve qui me caressa l'espace d'un instant d'en ramener une en France.

En voici un superbe exemplaire, retrouvé sortant de je ne sais quel tas de papiers.


----------



## pim (1 Octobre 2005)

Ca ne serais pas Cuba, ce fameux pays  fort fort lointain ?


----------



## WebOliver (1 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne serais pas Cuba, ce fameux pays  fort fort lointain ?



je sais pas pourquoi, mais je dirais Argentina....bien que j'ai tout d'abord pensé moi aussi a Cuba...

superbe WebO, superbe.... :love:


----------



## Moumoune (2 Octobre 2005)




----------



## NightWalker (2 Octobre 2005)

Jolies photos moumoune... perso je vote pour la première et la troisième, le flou au premier plan me gêne beaucoup...


----------



## AntoineD (2 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oui jp  et puis le tag sur la deuxième  mais un coup de toshop peut aider pour ça


 
ben moi le tag je trouve que c'est le petit truc qui donne du cachet à la photo


----------



## AntoineD (2 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *À une lointaine époque*
> je n'avais pas d'ordinateur, j'avais donc une vie sociale, je sortais de chez moi, j'allais dans la rue, je croisais et rencontrais des vrais gens, je voyais plein de choses de mes propres yeux et il m'arrivait même de voyager.
> 
> C'est comme ça qu'un jour je me suis retrouvé dans un pays fort fort lointain. Et dans ce pays fort fort lointain, où les gens et le taux de criminalité sont aussi chauds que les températures estivales, sans trop comprendre pourquoi, je me suis pris de passion pour ce qui est là bas un authentique monument national puisqu'on en trouve à chaque coin de rue pour ainsi dire : la Ford Falcon.
> ...


 
chacun son truc au Bénin ce sont les peugeot 504


----------



## IceandFire (2 Octobre 2005)

ben tant mieux il en faut pour tout les gouts  mais je disais ça pour rester dans l'esprit rétro  il n'y avait pas de tag à l'époque et heureusement...!!!


----------



## pim (2 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> chacun son truc au Bénin ce sont les peugeot 504



Là c'est la facilité de réparation qui prime !


----------



## macelene (2 Octobre 2005)

L'ami de  Lou...    ​


----------



## NightWalker (2 Octobre 2005)

Cliquer sur l'image pour voir le reste

​


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2005)

cliquez sur l'image, la galerie rappellera certaines choses à Balooners !


----------



## NightWalker (2 Octobre 2005)

Merci... :rose:



			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup ! la galerie est sympa
> c'est où ? St Nazaire ?


Non...non.. c'était à la base sous marine à Bordeaux.


----------



## NightWalker (2 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> cliquez sur l'image, la galerie rappellera certaines choses à Balooners !


C'était un peu le feu... non ???  j'aime bien les "Balooners"


----------



## Macounette (2 Octobre 2005)

hihi, ça faisait longtemps que je ne passais plus par ici. 
merci pour vos commentaires et coup de boules sur les "jambons de Ghent", c'est gentil.  
et bien sûr ceux qui veulent passer _une fois_, ce sera avec plaisir. :love:


----------



## NightWalker (2 Octobre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> hihi, ça faisait longtemps que je ne passais plus par ici.
> merci pour vos commentaires et coup de boules sur les "jambons de Ghent", c'est gentil.
> et bien sûr ceux qui veulent passer _une fois_, ce sera avec plaisir. :love:


je note :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (2 Octobre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> hihi, ça faisait longtemps que je ne passais plus par ici.
> merci pour vos commentaires et coup de boules sur les "jambons de Ghent", c'est gentil.
> et bien sûr ceux qui veulent passer *une fois*, ce sera avec plaisir. :love:


Rien qu'une fois ?


----------



## benao (3 Octobre 2005)

eh salut everybody!
je sais plus trop si j'ai deja poste cette photo, je la trouve pas trop mal
ca date de cet ete , une expo dans un bled du sud...


----------



## NightWalker (3 Octobre 2005)

benao a dit:
			
		

> eh salut everybody!
> je sais plus trop si j'ai deja poste cette photo, je la trouve pas trop mal
> ca date de cet ete , une expo dans un bled du sud...



Jolie photo... 

[mode chaint ON]
Un petit peu "brulé" sur la pierre... 
[mode chaint OFF]


----------



## benao (3 Octobre 2005)

et en noir en blanc? Aie, ca brule encore !
fallait un trepied ou quoi?


----------



## ficelle (4 Octobre 2005)

hier 11h22, paris.
à main levé, sans vraiment chercher à cadrer pour ne pas abimer mes beaux yeux...


----------



## NightWalker (4 Octobre 2005)

benao a dit:
			
		

> et en noir en blanc? Aie, ca brule encore !
> fallait un trepied ou quoi?



Non, c'est juste un problème de contraste, le trepied ne peut rien faire dans ce cas. Mais sur cette photo c'est moins gênant (pour moi) car la partie brulée représente un filet. J'aime beaucoup au contraire, et la partie inférieure a une bonne exposition qui permet du coup de disinguer les reliefs sur la pierre...




			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> hier 11h22, paris.
> à main levé, sans vraiment chercher à cadrer pour ne pas abimer mes beaux yeux...


Qu'est-ce que tu utilises comme filtre ?   ou peut-être que tu as juste sous sous sous exposé la prise ? 

j'aime beaucoup...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> hier 11h22, paris.
> à main levé, sans vraiment chercher à cadrer pour ne pas abimer mes beaux yeux...




tres tres jolie       :love:


----------



## ficelle (4 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> NQu'est-ce que tu utilises comme filtre ?   ou peut-être que tu as juste sous sous sous exposé la prise ?
> j'aime beaucoup...



pas de filtre, mais fermé à 22 au 1/2000° de seconde


----------



## jpmiss (4 Octobre 2005)

Toujours autant de belles photos ici 

Sur la côte pas d'eclipse hier a cause des nuages mais un joli ciel le soir:














Une petite galerie de nuages ici


----------



## AntoineD (4 Octobre 2005)

aperçu des nuits blanches... :






et puis j'aime comme ça :






les niveaux automatiques de photoshop...


----------



## mistertitan (4 Octobre 2005)

les niveaux auto? c'est pas plutot couleurs auto que tu as fait 
en tout cas, j'aime pas trop la 2eme

c'est au D70 ou au F5?
j'imagine D70


----------



## NightWalker (4 Octobre 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> pas de filtre, mais fermé à 22 au 1/2000° de seconde


Tu l'as fait au pif je suppose...    avec  juste ce qu'il faut de lumière pour éclairer les nuages autour... elle est belle ton éclipse... 


jpmiss même si tu n'as pas eu d'éclipse, tu as eu des lumières fantastique... belle série...    surtout la première et la troisième.


----------



## AntoineD (4 Octobre 2005)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> les niveaux auto? c'est pas plutot couleurs auto que tu as fait
> en tout cas, j'aime pas trop la 2eme
> 
> c'est au D70 ou au F5?
> j'imagine D70


 
c'est effectivement au D70. Et ce sont bien les niveaux auto


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Toujours autant de belles photos ici





oui et c'est pas demain  la veille que je vais en poster des pareilles  :rose: 

en attendant je me regale avec les votres 
et ta premiere jp c'est celle que je prefere de ta tres jolie galerie    :love:


----------



## benao (5 Octobre 2005)

ben, moi hier soir j'suis tombé dans le fond de mon verre...








  :sleep:


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2005)

benao, tu aurais pu faire un effort pour qu'au moins un détail de ta photo ne soit pas flou, parce que là..


----------



## benao (5 Octobre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> benao, tu aurais pu faire un effort pour qu'au moins un détail de ta photo ne soit pas flou, parce que là..



comment t'expliquer......je crois que la mise au point en avait aussi un coup dans l'aile, pourtant elle etait en automatique, je ne me serais pas risque à une mise au point manuelle....
néanmoins, c'est vraiment tres flou, et je m'en excuse!


----------



## pim (5 Octobre 2005)

Ton appareil photo est complètement HS, ça se voit de suite à ton avatar


----------



## AntoineD (5 Octobre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> benao, tu aurais pu faire un effort pour qu'au moins un détail de ta photo ne soit pas flou, parce que là..



ah ! ces obsédés du piqué...


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ah ! ces obsédés du piqué...


 
ba non, c'est pas la question, mais là cette photo me fait un effet bizarre (d'autant que j'ai des problèmes de myopie galopante  )...parce qu'elle est à mi chemin...on pouvait penser à la même en plus flou, histoire de ne garder que des couleurs
j'dis que je pense, voili voilou. j'espère que benao n'en prend pas ombrage

sinon ça va?


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2005)

benao a dit:
			
		

> comment t'expliquer......je crois que la mise au point en avait aussi un coup dans l'aile, pourtant elle etait en automatique, je ne me serais pas risque à une mise au point manuelle....
> néanmoins, c'est vraiment tres flou, et je m'en excuse!


ba ya pas à s'excuser  , et puis tout dépend de ce que tu comptais faire


----------



## benao (5 Octobre 2005)

en fait, je dirais plutot que c'est le contenu qui décide de ce que je vais faire.
Ici, un autre soir, le même verre, rempli d'un autre liquide.
et paf, encore un imprevu, cette fois-ci, c'est pas le bonhomme qui flanche, c'est pas l'autofocus qui sait plus ou il habite, c'est l'optique qui se retrouve voilée par la vapeur d'eau....
comme quoi, on fait pas ce qu'on veut dans la vie!


----------



## maiwen (5 Octobre 2005)

benao a dit:
			
		

> en fait, je dirais plutot que c'est le contenu qui décide de ce que je vais faire.
> Ici, un autre soir, le même verre, rempli d'un autre liquide.
> et paf, encore un imprevu, cette fois-ci, c'est pas le bonhomme qui flanche, c'est pas l'autofocus qui sait plus ou il habite, c'est l'optique qui se retrouve voilée par la vapeur d'eau....
> comme quoi, on fait pas ce qu'on veut dans la vie!


moi je préfère celle là  

( et pour ton avatar c'était quoi ? .. le bonhomme, l'autofocus ou la vapeur ?  :rateau: )


----------



## benao (5 Octobre 2005)

bah, des medocs? nan, c'est pas le genre de la maison, ici c'est plutot, vin rouge ou infusion, pourquoi?  
par contre, celle-ci, je me rappelle plus bien ce que c'etait....mais j'ai ete malade, effectivement..


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2005)

_ben c'est du thé non ?_

S'inscrivent ci dessous trois (re)cadrage d'un même sujet (baptisé jour de grêve . _je sais vous allez vous lasser du quai d'Orsay mais c'est pas de ma faute si je travaille là_ Lequel privilègeriez-vous ?




















​

_finepix f10 --- f/2.8 --- 1/110 sec_


_______________________
_édition _
oups j'ai copié-collé et faits "ctrl-s" trop vite :rose:


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2005)

ba moi je vois pas la différence, mais Alem dis que je sais pas cadrer, alors du coup 

(peut-être un peu trop de Seine au 1er plan?  )

edit: arghh...tu viens de changer...je dirais la seconde  ou troisième


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2005)

et sans vouloir être indiscret qu'est-ce qui vous "séduit" plus dansla seconde ?


----------



## maiwen (5 Octobre 2005)

moi je préfère la dernière  les bateaux à gauche sont moins coupés et on voit un petit bout de ciel en plus que j'aime bien


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> et sans vouloir être indiscret qu'est-ce qui vous "séduit" plus dansla seconde ?



parce que la 3ème est peu être plus centrée...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Octobre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> et sans vouloir être indiscret qu'est-ce qui vous "séduit" plus dansla seconde ?



Les 2 premiere respectent bien la "regle" des 1/3 sauf que le ciel est plus interessant que l'eau sur ces photos. D'ou la N°2.

La 3 est trop coupé en deux par le milieu ce qui aurait pu etre interessant si il y avait eu un reflet dans l'eau (par un effet de symétrie) mais ce n'est pas le cas.

Voilà c'est juste mon avis


----------



## El_ChiCo (5 Octobre 2005)

ah moi j'hésite...

mais puisqu'il faut se faire une idée, je choisirait la 3e.

mes remarques :
 - d'abord, elle est cadrée plus large à gauche, et on profite plus des bateaux mouche, élément intéressant dans le contexte de la photo dont on ne profite pas dans les deux première,
 - Les ligne de fuite des quais offrent une belle perspective qui permettent de saisir la profondeur et la direction du regard,




Ces quatres lignes indiquent la direction de ta photo, et elle est très claire ici. Et on ne les retrouve pas dans les deux premières a cause du cadrage trop serré à gauche.
 - par contre, je l'aurais cadré un peu plus haut. En fait, pour le cadrage vertical, j'aurais gardé celui de la deuxième qui respecte d'avantage la règle du 2/3





Maintenant, je suis loin d'être un expert...


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2005)

maintenant que tu le dis.. 

en même temps, les 2/3, faut pas non plus en faire une maladie


----------



## El_ChiCo (5 Octobre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> en même temps, les 2/3, faut pas non plus en faire une maladie


certes


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2005)

bon, j'ai aussi une photo floue


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2005)

merci à tous


----------



## wouachna (5 Octobre 2005)

Qui a bougé sa souris? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2005)

wouachna a dit:
			
		

> Qui a bougé sa souris? :mouais:



Tiens je me disais que cette photo avait bien sa place par ici  

Toujours aussi fan ! :love: _(ma fille aussi  )_


----------



## wouachna (5 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je me disais que cette photo avait bien sa place par ici
> 
> Toujours aussi fan ! :love: _(ma fille aussi  )_




merci  :rose:  :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Octobre 2005)

C'est un ami très particulier pour moi...


----------



## AntoineD (5 Octobre 2005)

salut les gros voilà moi je suis (un peu) sorti pour les nuits blanches et j'ai fait un peu des photos et pis voilà.

bon matage !


----------



## jc34 (5 Octobre 2005)

Magnifique le chat !  

j'arrive un peu tard avec mon éclipse mais tant pis  









aucune retouche, seulement filtré a travers le verre de protection d'un masque de soudeur qui donne cette couleur verte.


----------



## El_ChiCo (5 Octobre 2005)

sympa la deuxième...


----------



## Foguenne (6 Octobre 2005)

Je profite du wifi de l'aéroport de Porto qui va nous ramener vers le froid Luxembourg pour regarder les photos de retard.
Il y a de bien belle chose. 

Jean-Michel, moi aussi j'ai photographié du maïs mais qui sechaient en extérieur, chez la grand mère de Silvia.











J'ai bien profité de mes vacances pour jouer avec mon appareil photo. Faut que je trie encore pas mal.


----------



## turnover (6 Octobre 2005)

Encore bravo à tlm   
Comme je suis pas trop là, je vous en met 3 d'un coup


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

tres jolie celle des pinces Paul  :love:  :love: 

pour les bestioles de turnover la 1ere est    :love:  :love:


----------



## Nephou (6 Octobre 2005)

J'aime bien les pinces aussi mais... je sais pas, y'a un truc qui me chiffonne dans la composition... je trouve qu'il y a trop de fond à gauche (entre la pince bleue et le bord de l'iamge donc)


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Octobre 2005)

impressionnant ces macros.... j'ai encore de très très grand progrès à faire suite à des essais que j'ai fait et quand je compare, je peux retourner jouer aux bacs à sable


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Jean-Michel, moi aussi j'ai photographié du maïs mais qui sechaient en extérieur, chez la grand mère de Silvia.
> 
> J'ai bien profité de mes vacances pour jouer avec mon appareil photo. Faut que je trie encore pas mal.




A nous deux on va bien réussir à faire une bassine de pop corn, pour la soirée de mercredi prochain en écoutant Steve  

Bon ça se présente pas trop mal ces photos de vacances on attend la suite 

Turn  profites en bien, en hiver à part courrir après les charençons dans ta cave...


----------



## Soan (6 Octobre 2005)

Elles sont bien belles toutes ces photos
mais est-ce quelqu'un utilise des lomos ? Holga ?


----------



## NightWalker (6 Octobre 2005)

ahhh merci tout le monde... ça fait long temps que je n'ai pas vu autant d'excellentes photos...


----------



## Foguenne (6 Octobre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien les pinces aussi mais... je sais pas, y'a un truc qui me chiffonne dans la composition... je trouve qu'il y a trop de fond à gauche (entre la pince bleue et le bord de l'iamge donc)



J'ai essayé plusieurs formules et c'est celle qui me plaisait le mieux.
C'est vrai que remettre une pince jaune, ou bleu, à gauche, fatalement moins net aurait peut-être été plus sympa. 
 
Bon, Jean-Michel, ce sera pop corn portugais mercredi.


----------



## AntoineD (6 Octobre 2005)

Soan a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont bien belles toutes ces photos
> mais est-ce quelqu'un utilise des lomos ? Holga ?



y'en a.


----------



## turnover (6 Octobre 2005)

Y'en a²


----------



## Foguenne (6 Octobre 2005)

Turnover, tu utilises quel objectif pour tes macros ?
Elles sont toujours aussi bien. 
En Belgique il n'y a plus d'insecte, sont déjà parti. 
Au Portugal, ils ont tous brulés.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Octobre 2005)

Voici 4 premières photos prisent à Lisbonne, ville que nous avons adoré.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Octobre 2005)

Je ne pouvais pas aller au Portugal sans m'essayer au portrait de portugaise. 
En voici trois.


----------



## yvos (6 Octobre 2005)

plutôt sympas les portugaises


----------



## AntoineD (6 Octobre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> plutôt sympas les portugaises



Hmmm Paul est trop fidèle...  

Je ne voudrais pas être méchant mais, autant je trouve très jolie la photo du téléphérique, autant les portraits sont bof bof et d'ailleurs bien en deça de qu'a déjà produit céant le sieur Foguenne. 

Moi je trouve que le seul intéressant, c'est le second  , avec la petite lumière qui va bien sur le visage. Mais ça manque un peu de contraste et la grosse matière blanche au dessus... c'est un peu moche.

Mais le téléphérique j'aime beaucoup !  

Tiens, en passant, une petite "photo de potes". Le flash est peut-être un peu trop présent &#8211; je tâche actuellement de maîtriser mon SB800 &#8211; mais j'aime assez les regards, c'est finalement le genre de photo de groupe que j'aimerais faire plus souvent :


----------



## Foguenne (6 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Moi je trouve que le seul intéressant, c'est le second  , avec la petite lumière qui va bien sur le visage. Mais ça manque un peu de contraste et la grosse matière blanche au dessus... c'est un peu moche.
> 
> Mais le téléphérique j'aime beaucoup !



Je suis très content aussi de cette photo du téléphérique. 

Pour le second portrait, j'ai laissé la bande blanche supérieur car je voulais centré totalement Silvia (en correspondance à la bande de dalles du bas) mais sauf la lumière qui était super, le résultat est moyen. 

A part ça, ta photo de groupe est très chouette car "vivante".


----------



## AntoineD (6 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> A part ça, ta photo de groupe est très chouette car "vivante".



merci 

Je me rappelle certaines des tiennes, assez chouettes, que tu avais postées, fût un temps. Je crois qu'il y a avait une réunion de famille où les tofs étaient assez sympas.


----------



## macelene (6 Octobre 2005)

Toujours un régal tes photos PAul...    Belle lumière sur Lisbonne... :love: 






Encore en profiter tant qu'il est temps...   ​


----------



## Foguenne (6 Octobre 2005)

Poissons... 
Photos prisent à l'aquarium de Lisbonne, 3200 iso. 
















J'ai du expliquer à un groupe de français plus âgé très sympas pourquoi avec un appareil type Ixus ça ne donnais rien ce type de photo et aussi comment stopper le flash qui était interdit.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2005)

Magnifique photos Paul.  Tu me bluffes, vraiment. Et Silvia est... divine.  AntoineD, j'aime bien ta photo de groupe, elle dégage quelque-chose. 

Quand à Elene... :love:


----------



## Foguenne (7 Octobre 2005)

Merci à tous pour vos commentaires.  :love: 

Je viens de mettre une première galerie sur Lisbonne en ligne ici.  

La deuxième sera plus "vieille ville" mais je suis moyennement satisfait de des photos de cette partie.


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>




Waoaw....superbe ce "Nemo"....


----------



## jahrom (7 Octobre 2005)

Des chiottes que certains reconnaitront...


----------



## AntoineD (7 Octobre 2005)

Voyons, Paul, qu'est-ce que tu fous à 3200 iso ?... tu es fous mon pauvre ami !  Y'a pas trop de bruit dans tes clichés ? En tout cas, les couleurs sont jolies 

Merci pour le commentaire Webo  Moi, je suis un peu déçu par l'ambiance lumineuse, j'aurais préféré qq. ch. de plus tamisé mais bon, dans un appart d'étudiant et une situation de photo de groupe avec un objectif qui ouvre à 3,5... bon fallait le flash.

Jahrom, j'ai pas reconnu les pieds par contre....

Au fait Macelene, ta photo est jolie, empreinte de mystère mais euh je viens de comprendre ce que ressentent les "clients" du forum en 56k : ta photo n'était chargée qu'à moitié alors que tout le reste était terminé  Tu devrais faire une photo avec un côté de 550 px max


----------



## Foguenne (7 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Voyons, Paul, qu'est-ce que tu fous à 3200 iso ?... tu es fous mon pauvre ami !  Y'a pas trop de bruit dans tes clichés ? En tout cas, les couleurs sont jolies



Pas le choix, ça bouge vite ces bebêtes et comme j'avais mon 28-135.
Pour "Némo"  par exemple je suis à 1/125, f4,5 s en dessous c'était flou.
Pour l'anémone je suis à 1/60, f4.
Il n'y a pas trop de bruit, c'est assez étonnant.


----------



## AntoineD (7 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pas le choix, ça bouge vite ces bebêtes et comme j'avais mon 28-135.
> Pour "Némo"  par exemple je suis à 1/125, f4,5 s en dessous c'était flou.
> Pour l'anémone je suis à 1/60, f4.



on comprend vite la nécessité du flash dans les prises de vues sous-marines, alors 



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas trop de bruit, c'est assez étonnant.



Ah ? Tu pourrais nous poster un petit extrait de ton image "brute" de quelques pixels de large, enfin, 1 dans les tons moyens et un autres dans les ombres ?
Je pense que ça en intéressera quelques-uns


----------



## Foguenne (7 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> on comprend vite la nécessité du flash dans les prises de vues sous-marines, alors
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En agrandissant l'image à 100% sur l'écran (d'habitude 25 %), le bruit et les taches de la vitre de l'aquarium sont beaucoup plus visible.
Voici deux découpe "brut"










Je viens d'imprimer en 10 x 15 l'anémone et le résultat est vraiment sympa. Mes paramètres de prise de vue étaient tous réglé sur "0", neutre.


----------



## alan.a (7 Octobre 2005)

Très belles photos Paul !!!

Bcp de très très bons souvenirs pour nous !!! (notre premier voyage juste en couple après l'arrivée des garçons )
Les téléphériques, cet immeuble avec ce toit "souple" en béton, le musée du design, Belem, Alfama etc. etc. (et ce splendide musée de Azulejos !!!)

Pas de photos de ce séjour car j'étais juste parti avec un petite DV pour voir si ça valait le coup. 
Le film doit trainer dans un coin ...


----------



## yvos (7 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> on comprend vite la nécessité du flash dans les prises de vues sous-marines, alors


 
ouais, là il a quand même les pieds au sec


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

j'aime beaucoup les photos d'elene , 
elles ont toujours un renvoi de calme , serenité  :love:  :love:  :love: 



paul , dans ta galerie j'ai trouvée  celle ci 
http://homepage.mac.com/i/hpti/1/wimg/Shared/SlideShow/SlideShow.html?lang=fr
je la trouve particulierement belle     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup les photos d'elene ,
> elles ont toujours un renvoi de calme , serenité  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> 
> ...


 raté...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> raté...




non, c'est pas raté , paul bloques (avec raison) ses photos...
a lui donc de devoiler cette photo     

j'aurais pu faire une capture et detouner ainsi la photo
mais ..... non


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2005)

raté quand même donc... et on ne se cherche pas d'excuse au fait d'être une nioubie futur gourou !


----------



## WebOliver (7 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'aurais pu faire une capture et detouner ainsi la photo
> mais ..... non



Vas-y... Fais pêter.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y... Fais pêter.





donc ...... 7eme photo de la 3eme colonne


----------



## macinside (7 Octobre 2005)

encore un petit essais en noir et blanc


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2005)

bien mackie !


----------



## AntoineD (7 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bien mackie !



ahhh sacré gursky...


----------



## turnover (7 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Turnover, tu utilises quel objectif pour tes macros ?
> Elles sont toujours aussi bien.
> En Belgique il n'y a plus d'insecte, sont déjà parti.
> Au Portugal, ils ont tous brulés.



Merci   et aux autres aussi   
Excuse moi, j'étais déjà loin quand tu as répondu 
bon heu les deux mouches sont faites avec le 350D et l'EF-S 60mm f/2.8 macro. Un pote me l'a confié en échange de mon 20D pendant un petit moment.
L'araignée à été prise au 65mm mp-e mais à un gros rapport 3:1 je crois. Elle est de quelques mois celle là.

Belles photos du portugal


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

Paul  j'aime beaucoup le contre jour sur Silvia dans l'aquarium  ... jolies images   Bravo.
(tu as un petite tendance au penché que tu devrais facilement corriger en investissant dans un grip, non je pousse pas à la conso  l'essayer c'est l'adopter)

Antoine jolie et franche ambiance  on ne peut pas dire que le flash indirect gêne beaucoup, il était necessaire de toute façon (à mon humble avis  )

Hélène  je connais cette fenêtre me semble t'il :love:
   ça me fait penser que je dois envoyer des photos à Loudjena    

Houlà c'est plein de smileys à la prévisualisation ! désolé 

*Edit:* et ben voilà j'ai oublié Mackie !!!
Les reflets c'est classique mais c'est bien d'y penser...
Et façon triptyque c'est encore mieux  
J'aime bien le rendu de ton N&B aussi.


----------



## AntoineD (7 Octobre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Houlà c'est plein de smileys à la prévisualisation ! désolé



Oui on diré ke ta 14 an lol   

Et merci pour le compliment, c'est vrai que je suis content d'avoir l'ambiance festive qu'il y avait ce soir. En fait, la photo est légérement sous-ex, du moins trop, et donc ça manque de contraste, etc. et comme le flash est puissant,il ne se contente pas de déboucher.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Oui on diré ke ta 14 an lol



Ouais t'inverse tes chiffres et t'ajoute un 1  mais  :bebe:  quand même 



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> En fait, la photo est légérement sous-ex, du moins trop, et donc ça manque de contraste, etc. et comme le flash est puissant,il ne se contente pas de déboucher.



Justement j'aurais tendance à décontraster le bas (ils sont tous en noir aussi) pour révéler du détail,
et j'essayerais de remplir les panneaux (en haut en partant de la gauche) 3 et 4 avec la couleur du 5 ou tout
du moins jouer sur les tons clairs de cette zone. De toute façon dans cette photo c'est l'accroche sur
les visages l'important et tu y est déjà


----------



## Foguenne (7 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> paul , dans ta galerie j'ai trouvée  celle ci
> http://homepage.mac.com/i/hpti/1/wimg/Shared/SlideShow/SlideShow.html?lang=fr
> je la trouve particulierement belle     :love:  :love:  :love:



Non non, je ne bloque rien, quand tu es dans le "diaporama", fait un "ctrl" + clic et choisi "ouvrir l'image dans une nouvelle fenêtre" et là, recopie l'url de la photo. 

Jean-Michel, tu as raison, j'ai une tendance marquée à ne pas prendre des photos droite surtout en mode vertical. 
Je viens de montré ton post à Silvia pour le grip... si c'est Jean-Michel qui le dit, ça a plus de poids.


----------



## macinside (7 Octobre 2005)

jouons avec le feu (hier soir a saint michel)


----------



## macinside (7 Octobre 2005)

et une petite dernière en noir et blanc puis je retourne au taff :rateau:






(saleté de scanner)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Non non, je ne bloque rien, quand tu es dans le "diaporama", fait un "ctrl" + clic et choisi "ouvrir l'image dans une nouvelle fenêtre" et là, recopie l'url de la photo.




betment je faisais "presentation" "afficher la barre d'adresse"  :rose:  :rose: 

voila donc  la photo donc     











ps: mackie , tres jolies images      :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2005)

Pitite traitement crois&#233; sur photo produit.
Sur ce :sleep:  Vais aux c&#232;pes dans 2 h !


----------



## hegemonikon (8 Octobre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Pitite traitement croisé sur photo produit.
> Sur ce :sleep:  Vais aux cèpes dans 2 h !


Le fameux cep vermeil ? Ce fidèle compagnon de Gnafron ? :love:


----------



## alan.a (8 Octobre 2005)

Une petite photo du jour, &#231;a faisait un moment que j'ai n'avais rien post&#233;


----------



## peyret (8 Octobre 2005)

lp


----------



## peyret (8 Octobre 2005)

lp (la suite)


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2005)

Ca mouille a  Seljalandsfoss 
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/jpmiss/Islande_Juillet_2004/pages/page_18.html


----------



## JPTK (9 Octobre 2005)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> lp (la suite)




C'est où ?


----------



## olof (9 Octobre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca mouille a  Seljalandsfoss
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/jpmiss/Islande_Juillet_2004/pages/page_18.html



Je ne te le fais pas dire :


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est où ?


Côte sud de l'Islande


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2005)

Hier soir 19h45 tres bel allignement entre la lune, Antares et Venus:






Comme le montre cette capture de Stellarium:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2005)

La grande Ourse au dessus du Baou de St Jeannet:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2005)

Lumière crépusculaire:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Octobre 2005)

Et enfin un filé d'étoiles pris a 01h30 (pose 8 minutes)






A l'oeil nu les collines a l'arrière plan n'étaient absolument pas visibles.


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Octobre 2005)

Superbes s&#233;ries !


----------



## Moumoune (9 Octobre 2005)




----------



## esope (9 Octobre 2005)

sujet d'automne...


----------



## AntoineD (9 Octobre 2005)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> lp (la suite)



Pas mal, la seconde, jolie photo de cascade ! chouettes couleurs.  Mais la première postée... mouais bof. Un gros plan un peu inutile, non ?


----------



## AntoineD (9 Octobre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Lumière crépusculaire:



C'est beau.


----------



## esope (9 Octobre 2005)

sujet d'automne suite et fin...


----------



## manulemafatais (9 Octobre 2005)

Salut ! je suis par chez vous  
























C'est mignon tout plein :love:  Je connait remarquez, mon père habite sur les Voirons.







 On (ma doudou et moi) repart pour La Réunion vendredi et en attendant je me colle des vols superbes au Salève

 Cette Après-midi ça tenait en soaring au-dessus du petit Salève, 25 minutes de pur bonheur :rateau:

 Bisous tous


----------



## Foguenne (9 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau.



Tout à fait d'accord, je trouve cette photo de JPmiss superbe. 
Simple, "nue" j'adore.


----------



## AntoineD (9 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord, je trouve cette photo de JPmiss superbe.
> Simple, "nue" j'adore.



copieur


----------



## Foguenne (9 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> copieur


Tu ne dis pas que des bêtises.    :love:


----------



## Foguenne (9 Octobre 2005)

Avant de revenir sur le Portugal, deux photos du jour.
Je sais, j'ai encore beaucoup de travail pour ce type de photo mais je ne désespère pas.


----------



## Foguenne (9 Octobre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Pitite traitement croisé sur photo produit.
> Sur ce :sleep:  Vais aux cèpes dans 2 h !



La photo touche ça cible. 
(bon, j'ai envie de vin maintenant.  )


----------



## Nephou (9 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Avant de revenir sur le Portugal, deux photos du jour.
> Je sais, j'ai encore beaucoup de travail pour ce type de photo mais je ne désespère pas.



J'aime beaucoup le coté "pris sur le vif" de la première, du coup j'aurai peut-être resserré un peu sur l'action.

J'aime bien la seconde aussi mais elle me parle moins... peut-être que la mise au point ne s'est pas suffisamment faite sur les yeux de ton modèle


----------



## Foguenne (9 Octobre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup le coté "pris sur le vif" de la première, du coup j'aurai peut-être resserré un peu sur l'action.
> 
> J'aime bien la seconde aussi mais elle me parle moins... peut-être que la mise au point ne s'est pas suffisamment faite sur les yeux de ton modèle



J'ai encore du mal à choisir la profondeur de champ nécessaire et à faire une bonne mise au point. (ici, comme tu le notes, sur les yeux) Je crois que je me presse trop. 
J'y arriverais, j'y arriverais.  

Je viens de mettre en ligne la deuxième série de photos sur Lisbonne, je préfère la première mais bon...


----------



## peyret (10 Octobre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca mouille a  Seljalandsfoss
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/jpmiss/Islande_Juillet_2004/pages/page_18.html



et çà décoiffe en haut de la falaise !

lp


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Octobre 2005)

'

Bravo JP, tr&#232;s chouette !  C'est quoi tes r&#233;glages ?

Quelques petites nouvelles...










​
La galerie compl&#232;te du premier concert de S&#227;o Paris...

www.saoparis.com

'+


----------



## AntoineD (10 Octobre 2005)

hum, tiens de l'argentique, de la lumi&#232;re artificielle... c'est tout jaune 

Petit truc, Le G. : quand tu es dans ce genre de situation, en argentique, et que tu veux &#233;viter cette trop forte dominante jaune, tu peux surexposer d'un tiers ou deux &#224; la prise de vue. &#199;a permettra aux laborantins qui tireront ta photo de corriger plus facilement


----------



## AntoineD (10 Octobre 2005)

Fête des vendanges dans le 18ème, samedi...

Une petite que j'aime bien :


----------



## IceandFire (10 Octobre 2005)

taratata...


----------



## supatofa (10 Octobre 2005)

une tranche de vie à Yaoundé - Cameroun (janvier 2005)

tofdk


----------



## Foguenne (10 Octobre 2005)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> une tranche de vie à Yaoundé - Cameroun (janvier 2005)
> 
> tofdk



J'adore le panneau.


----------



## supatofa (10 Octobre 2005)

oui au Cameroun ils ont pas mal d'imagination pour le "marketing direct"

en voilà une autre avec un panneau plus "médical"


----------



## supatofa (10 Octobre 2005)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> oui au Cameroun ils ont pas mal d'imagination pour le "marketing direct"
> 
> en voilà une autre avec un panneau plus "médical"




il y en a d'autres dans ma galerie


----------



## supatofa (10 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'adore le panneau.




j'adore tes photos de Lisbonnes, de belles architectures...


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2005)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> oui au Cameroun ils ont pas mal d'imagination pour le "marketing direct"


 
A madagascar aussi


----------



## sylko (10 Octobre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> A madagascar aussi
> 
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/jpmiss/Madagascar_oct_2003/Ankarana%20&%20direction%20Ambanja/images/l41.jpg


 
Arghhh! Je m'en veux &#224; mort, de ne pas avoir pris en photo, la pancarte d'un bar au Qu&#233;bec. 

On pouvait y lire... *BAR CHEZ MON EX*


----------



## yvos (10 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Fête des vendanges dans le 18ème, samedi...
> 
> Une petite que j'aime bien :



t'es quand même âchement pipeule


----------



## jpmiss (11 Octobre 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> Bravo JP, très chouette !  C'est quoi tes réglages ?



J'ai mis en ligne une petite galerie de ces photos avec leurs valeurs EXiF 

SUper les champignons et toutes les tofs de Popol


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> hum, tiens de l'argentique, de la lumi&#232;re artificielle... c'est tout jaune
> 
> Petit truc, Le G. : quand tu es dans ce genre de situation, en argentique, et que tu veux &#233;viter cette trop forte dominante jaune, tu peux surexposer d'un tiers ou deux &#224; la prise de vue. &#199;a permettra aux laborantins qui tireront ta photo de corriger plus facilement



Ok je note le conseil...  Cependant le rendu des tirages papier est assez diff&#233;rent des scans pr&#233;sent&#233;s ici (faits par le labo dans la foul&#233;e du tirage) qui non seulement sont un peu plus jaunes mais en plus j'ai un peu accentu&#233; cet effet car &#231;a donnait un rendu plus chaleureux que l'original (m&#234;me si &#231;a fait un peu exag&#233;r&#233; et artificiel). &#192; vrai dire je suis pas fan des couleurs de ces photos (papier ou scans) mais le fait que ce soit le premier concert de mes potes leur donnent une valeur particuli&#232;re &#224; mes yeux.  En tout cas je vous conseille fortement de vous pencher sur leur album vraiment magnifique. :love:

'+

PS : merci JP pour la galerie.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Octobre 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Ok je note le conseil...  Cependant le rendu des tirages papier est assez différent des scans présentés ici (faits par le labo dans la foulée du tirage) qui non seulement sont un peu plus jaunes mais en plus j'ai un peu accentué cet effet car ça donnait un rendu plus chaleureux que l'original (même si ça fait un peu exagéré et artificiel). À vrai dire je suis pas fan des couleurs de ces photos (papier ou scans) mais le fait que ce soit le premier concert de mes potes leur donnent une valeur particulière à mes yeux.  En tout cas je vous conseille fortement de vous pencher sur leur album vraiment magnifique. :love:
> 
> '+
> 
> PS : merci JP pour la galerie.



A quand des photos d'Awaken en concert?


----------



## AntoineD (11 Octobre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> SUper les champignons et toutes les tofs de Popol



Te rends-tu compte seulement du double-sens de toute ta phrase ? 



En tout cas bravo à toi tes tofs sont jolies mais tu m'excuseras j'ai pas tout regardé, je suis en 56k là...


----------



## macinside (11 Octobre 2005)

une petite encore avant d'aller bosser, j'adore faire du noir et blanc dans le metro :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Octobre 2005)

'

J'ai tent&#233; comme d'autres ici au p&#233;ril de mon globe oculaire ma photo de l'&#233;clipse...






J'ai perdu, on voit pas que c'est une &#233;clipse  (diaphragme ferm&#233; &#224; fond mais temps de pose trop long).

&#201;videmment j'ai vis&#233; au pif, faut surtout pas regarder dans le viseur sans filtre appropri&#233;.

'+


----------



## IceandFire (12 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ça gaze elle ?




toujours tres simples et epurée tes photos  ..... toujours tres belles    :love:


----------



## Foguenne (12 Octobre 2005)

Je viens de mettre en ligne, quelques images prisent dans une forêt au Portugal qui a été  la proie des flammes il y a quelques semaines. La vie est de retour.


----------



## Kudarmubat (13 Octobre 2005)

j'en ai quelques unes encore sur mon blog


----------



## macmarco (13 Octobre 2005)

Kudarmubat a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai quelques unes encore sur mon blog




Chouette contre-jour.


----------



## Kudarmubat (13 Octobre 2005)

Merci   





voici l'adresse de mon blog http://galerietibo.canalblog.com/


----------



## macmarco (13 Octobre 2005)

Vraiment sympas tes photos !  
Tu devrais mettre ton blog dans ta signature.


----------



## Kudarmubat (13 Octobre 2005)

Ok, merci du conseil.


----------



## NightWalker (13 Octobre 2005)

Idem que MacMarco, j'aime beaucoup tes photos KudarMubat


----------



## Kudarmubat (13 Octobre 2005)

Merci encore pour le compliment... :rose: 
J'ai remis quelques photos sur le blog mais ça me prend pas mal de temps pour tout scanner.
Si vous avez 2 min jettez y un coup d'oeil.


----------



## mactambour (13 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Idem que MacMarco, j'aime beaucoup tes photos KudarMubat



Idem pour moi aussi, j'aime beaucoup les photos de KudarMubat.
  

Spécial Paul : beaucoup de saudades en me promenant à Lisboa..Tes images sont très belles.. toutes   

Pour mon retour parmi vous un brin d'"infinis"..  







 :love: 
​


----------



## Macounette (13 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de mettre en ligne, quelques images prisent dans une forêt au Portugal qui a été la proie des flammes il y a quelques semaines. La vie est de retour.


  superbes. :love:


----------



## NightWalker (13 Octobre 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Idem pour moi aussi, j'aime beaucoup les photos de KudarMubat.
> 
> 
> Sp&#233;cial Paul : beaucoup de saudades en me promenant &#224; Lisboa..Tes images sont tr&#232;s belles.. toutes
> ...


Tiens c'est par ici (c&#244;te Landaise) cette plage... surtout avec ces nuages lourdes orageuses... c'est b&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;... :love:


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2005)

ah

attendez, j'ai des photos pour vous...

enferm&#233;es dans mon D70s...

une belle plage aussi !


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2005)

genre






il a de beaux restes le terroir paternel...


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2005)

et ça c'est mon terroir à moi






commentaire de ma compagne : "j'aime pas les chasseurs mais je comprends que ce soit leur paradis ici... " :affraid:


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2005)

et à la demande générale et dans l'impossibilité de fournir un tas de betteraves


----------



## NightWalker (14 Octobre 2005)

alèm


----------



## macmarco (14 Octobre 2005)

Place du Parlement de Bretagne, à Rennes.


----------



## Le Gognol (14 Octobre 2005)

'

Suite à la première série de photos de São Paris, en voici d'autres...















​
Galerie répétitions en studio (noir et blanc) + live (couleurs)

'+


----------



## Kudarmubat (14 Octobre 2005)

Sympa celles là, surtout la dernière


----------



## yvos (14 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> genre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Picardie powaaaaa


----------



## IceandFire (14 Octobre 2005)

c'est DJ KOpa de radio nova non ?


----------



## ficelle (14 Octobre 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> J'ai perdu, on voit pas que c'est une éclipse  (diaphragme fermé à fond mais temps de pose trop long).
> 
> Évidemment j'ai visé au pif, faut surtout pas regarder dans le viseur sans filtre approprié.
> 
> '+



un sujet idéal pour activer le mode bracketing


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est DJ KOpa de radio nova non ?



oui, sur....!...

super serie LeGognol.......


----------



## AntoineD (14 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est DJ KOpa de radio nova non ?



Mais que fait-il hors de sa _cabana_, DJ kopa ?...  ah ah ah ah ah (sic)


----------



## mactambour (14 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est par ici (c&#244;te Landaise) cette plage... surtout avec ces nuages lourdes orageuses... c'est b&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;... :love:



Moliets plus exactement, en septembre, sans trop de pingouins...   

Mais dans les Landes il y a aussi, en plus des pins, des ch&#234;nes li&#232;ges.  






...et ce sont les images de Paul sur les for&#234;ts portugaises qui m'y ont fait penser  
car il y a beaucoup de ch&#234;nes li&#232;ges au Portugal
Quel bel arbre !!!

 :love: ​


----------



## esope (14 Octobre 2005)

une série toute fraiche d'il y 20 minutes...


















bravo à tous pour vos photos elles sont superbes. Ce thread est devenu un paasage obligé pour moi quand je rentre du taf alors merci...


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Le Gognol (15 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est DJ KOpa de radio nova non ?



Toutaf&#233;.  C'est un peu le parrain de S&#227;o Paris, comme il l'explique lui m&#234;me ici.



			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> un sujet id&#233;al pour activer le mode bracketing



C'est vrai. Mais en argentique &#231;a revient cher. 

'+


----------



## Madmac (15 Octobre 2005)

Lever de soleil...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Le fameux cep vermeil ?



Ou le fameux cèpe merveille ? :love:






(qui a dit que j'ai du poil aux pattes )


----------



## IceandFire (15 Octobre 2005)




----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> encore un petit essais en noir et blanc




j'ai été réessayer en couleur ...


----------



## Kudarmubat (15 Octobre 2005)

Celle en noir et blanc est de loin la meilleure. j'aime ce style de photo


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2005)

mon EOS argentique a &#233;lu domicile dans mon sac a dos  :love: reste plus qu'a me trouv&#233; un petit eos 50 ou 50e :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2005)

Je bande dessinée
Pour une jeune écureuille... (Nougaro)






Parti pour faire du "graphisme végétal" je n'ai pas résisté
au passage de l'écureuil, le temps de monter le flash, 20D
90mm à f4 pas de recadrage, pas loin quoi.


----------



## AntoineD (16 Octobre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Je bande dessinée
> Pour une jeune écureuille... (Nougaro)
> 
> 
> ...



C'est mignon  Flash déporté ou boîte à lumière ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est mignon  Flash déporté ou boîte à lumière ?



hihi  non pas le temps de déporter, because le moins de mouvement possible
et le plus zen possible, par contre tête décentrée, diffuseur baissé et réflecteur 
sorti (580EX), et j'ai toujours un réglage de -1EV prêt sur le boitier au cas ou je
monte en "urgence", puis l'option du cadrage vertical pour le modelé. En horizontal
j'aurais perdu en détails surtout à f4 (priorité ouverture à 100 iso). Des réglages
qui correspondent à peu près à l'utilisation d'un diffuseur gonflable Photoflex en
déporté sur la gauche à 35-45° (grosso modo) du sol, mais là c'était faisable en
vertical et horizontal.


----------



## AntoineD (16 Octobre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> par contre tête décentrée



Qu'est-ce que t'entends par "tête décentrée" ?...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que t'entends par "tête décentrée" ?...



Pas dans son axe, relevée de 15-20° à peu près, ce qui avec le diffuseur intégré et le réflecteur
fait qu'on obtient à peu de chose près l'effet d'une petite boite boite à lumière douce.


----------



## AntoineD (16 Octobre 2005)

petit scarab&#233 a dit:


> Pas dans son axe, relev&#233;e de 15-20&#176; &#224; peu pr&#232;s, ce qui avec le diffuseur int&#233;gr&#233; et le r&#233;flecteur
> fait qu'on obtient &#224; peu de chose pr&#232;s l'effet d'une petite boite boite &#224; lumi&#232;re douce.



Ah ? 15-20, pas 45 ? &#231;a mets la t&#234;te du flash en "&#233;quilibre", non ? &#199;a change grand-chose par rapport &#224; 45&#176; ?


Petite soir&#233;e, hier, &#224; la maison, occasion de s'essayer un peu plus au flash d&#233;port&#233; alors &#231;a donne &#231;a des fois :







mais j'ai encore un peu de mal et &#231;a doit &#234;tre la seule correctement expos&#233;e (et encore...).

Infos : D70 + flash interne et SB800 en TTL sans fil (avec diffuseur).

Si y'a quelqu'un qui veut bien me montrer comment on utilise proprement un flash d&#233;port&#233;, je suis pour.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Infos : D70 + flash interne et SB800 en TTL sans fil (avec diffuseur).
> 
> Si y'a quelqu'un qui veut bien me montrer comment on utilise proprement un flash déporté, je suis pour.



Très joli modèle 

Je dirais que tu as inversé là l'effet là ?
J'aurais diffusé devant pour adoucir les ombres (autour de la main) et provoqué un contre jour 
venant de la gauche pour le modelé du visage (contour du nez plus doux) enfin bon on en est 
tous à réfléchir... pour la prochaine


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2005)

tu peux toujours t'inspirer des portraits de Bill Brandt pour l'utilisation de sources d&#233;port&#233;es, je viens de mater un bouquin avec ses photos et c'est quasi toujours le cas et d'un effet tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant (selon sujet/emplacement)

&#224; &#233;tudier donc. 

(bon, je retourne mater les photos de Lella par Boubat...  )


----------



## AntoineD (16 Octobre 2005)

il y a justement une expo de Bill Brandt &#224; l'espace HCB, non ? j'y ferai un tour


----------



## yvos (16 Octobre 2005)

un petit coucou en passant et félicitations pour les chouettes photos


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> il y a justement une expo de Bill Brandt à l'espace HCB, non ? j'y ferai un tour




passe me faire coucou, je bosse pas loin !


----------



## Foguenne (16 Octobre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Je bande dessinée
> Pour une jeune écureuille... (Nougaro)
> 
> 
> ...



Génial ton graphisme végétal.   
Alors content de ton 20D ? 

A nouveau beaucoup de belles images, bravo à tous.


----------



## AntoineD (16 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> passe me faire coucou, je bosse pas loin !



Faudra que tu me files le lieu par mp alors


----------



## mactambour (16 Octobre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Je bande dessinée
> Pour une jeune écureuille... (Nougaro)
> 
> _.....Madame Panache !!!!_
> ...



Est bien mignonne.

Mais j'ai une petite epeire qui somnole dans ma serre...
 







 :love:  ​


----------



## alan.a (16 Octobre 2005)

Une petite surprise de ma femme, on se retrouve l&#224; :




puis l&#224; :


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> G&#233;nial ton graphisme v&#233;g&#233;tal.
> Alors content de ton 20D ?



Merci Paul 

J'en ai fait un peu quand m&#234;me sur les 3 derniers jours... en dehors des b&#233;bettes et champignons que j'ai pu croiser 
(exceptionnellement un peu plus grand que d'hab' ce ne sont pas des crops,c'est taill&#233; carr&#233; dans le plein format)






Oui le 20D je l'aime bien, j'avais besoin de la r&#233;solution, ETTL II, allumage et r&#233;veil instantan&#233;, gestion du bruit, AF survitamin&#233;,
pour le reste mon 10D fait &#231;a tr&#232;s bien avec des plus gros photosites


----------



## WebOliver (17 Octobre 2005)

​


----------



## AntoineD (17 Octobre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Une petite surprise de ma femme, on se retrouve là :
> 
> ​
> puis là :
> ...



La première est bien chouette 

L'autre c'est juste une grosse photo de touriste en couple à Venise 
Allez ! fais-nous rire, montre-nous en une où tu prends Stéphanie avec un grand sourire place St Marc  T'en as bien une...


----------



## manulemafatais (17 Octobre 2005)

Ne l'écoute pas Alan, elle est très bien composée ton image.  (pis de toute façon, j'aime, j'aime pas c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus constructif...) 

 Bon allez, trève d'asticotage, une tof pour vous donner envie d'aller voir dans les plus beaux panoramas :


----------



## AntoineD (17 Octobre 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Ne l'écoute pas Alan, elle est très bien composée ton image.  (pis de toute façon, j'aime, j'aime pas c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus constructif...)


 
Mouais si on se met tous au premier degré ça va finir en castagne pour le coup c'était juste histoire de dire qu'il manque le "petit quelque chose en plus" auquel Alan nous a habitué dans le reste de sa prod'. 




			
				manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, trève d'asticotage, une tof pour vous donner envie d'aller voir dans les plus beaux panoramas :



Idem 

Non, elle est bien ta vue du stage le cadrage est intéressant quoiqu'un peu serré mais un petit truc dommage tient à la "présentation technique" : le jpeg un peu trop compressé broie des détails sympas comme cette silhouette qui tend le bras à gauche, etc. Et un petit coup de tampon sur le vilain "flare" à gauche nous perdrait moins, non ?


----------



## jpmiss (17 Octobre 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, trève d'asticotage, une tof pour vous donner envie d'aller voir dans les plus beaux panoramas :


 
C'est pris du virage sud ça nan?


----------



## tantoillane (17 Octobre 2005)

sympa l'écureuil petit scarabée    :love: :love: 



je vous en met une au passage bien que je ne sois toujouors pas un prof


----------



## alan.a (17 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> La première est bien chouette
> 
> L'autre c'est juste une grosse photo de touriste en couple à Venise
> Allez ! fais-nous rire, montre-nous en une où tu prends Stéphanie avec un grand sourire place St Marc  T'en as bien une...



 euh ...



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Mouais si on se met tous au premier degré ça va finir en castagne pour le coup c'était juste histoire de dire qu'il manque le "petit quelque chose en plus" auquel Alan nous a habitué dans le reste de sa prod'.



Oui mais là j'étais en vacances alors c'est de la photo en short / tong et bob ... et ce n'était pas le même travail "à la chambre"


----------



## El_ChiCo (17 Octobre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Une petite surprise de ma femme, on se retrouve là :
> 
> (img)​




Elle est superbe la première...​


----------



## Virpeen (17 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ​



J'adore ! :love: :love: :love:
Copain Crumpler...


----------



## Dendrimere (17 Octobre 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez, trève d'asticotage, une tof pour vous donner envie d'aller voir dans les plus beaux panoramas :





Dans un autre genre...


----------



## Kudarmubat (18 Octobre 2005)

"alan-aubry.com ...vernissage le 27 oct, 18 h 30, Galerie du Pôle Image, Rouen."
Félicitations pour ton expo. Le vernissage est il ouvert au public? Autrement, pendant combien de temps exposes-tu tes photos dans cette galerie?


----------



## AntoineD (18 Octobre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais là j'étais en vacances alors c'est de la photo en short / tong et bob ... et ce n'était pas le même travail "à la chambre"



Je soupçonne une sale vanne...


----------



## manulemafatais (18 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Non, elle est bien ta vue du stage le cadrage est int&#233;ressant quoiqu'un peu serr&#233; mais un petit truc dommage tient &#224; la "pr&#233;sentation technique" : le jpeg un peu trop compress&#233; broie des d&#233;tails sympas comme cette silhouette qui tend le bras &#224; gauche, etc. Et un petit coup de tampon sur le vilain "flare" &#224; gauche nous perdrait moins, non ?



 Ben voil&#224; ! comme &#231;a on avance.


 Bon pis comme j'aime pas trop poster ici sans photo, une petite d'hier, nimporte l&#224;-quelle vite...




 La culture sur brulis de la cane &#224; la R&#233;union


----------



## mistertitan (18 Octobre 2005)

une image un peu centrée mais après se pose le pb de photo prise sur le vif et de droits à l'image.
Prise de vue aux canaries, tirage sur du document art.


----------



## alan.a (18 Octobre 2005)

Kudarmubat a dit:
			
		

> "alan-aubry.com ...vernissage le 27 oct, 18 h 30, Galerie du P&#244;le Image, Rouen."
> F&#233;licitations pour ton expo. Le vernissage est il ouvert au public? Autrement, pendant combien de temps exposes-tu tes photos dans cette galerie?



Merci  

Le vernissage est ouvert &#224; tous, dans la limite des stocks de cacahou&#232;tes 
L'expo dure du 28 oct au 23 d&#233;cembre.
Pour les curieux, l'invitation.




			
				dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Dans un autre genre...



Tr&#232;s belle photo !!! 
qui me donne des id&#233;es


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Très belle photo !!!
> qui me donne des idées


 
Pervers!


----------



## AntoineD (18 Octobre 2005)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> une image un peu centrée mais après se pose le pb de photo prise sur le vif et de droits à l'image.
> Prise de vue aux canaries, tirage sur du document art.



elle est jolie : j'aime assez les contrastes et le rendu  Faudra la voir en vrai...


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Octobre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Tr&#232;s belle photo !!!
> qui me donne des id&#233;es




   
Enfin si j'ai reussi a te donner une id&#233;e &#224; d&#233;faut d'une jolie photo de stade (celui-ci des Mets en l'occurence) prise &#224; l'arrache avec un canon ixus 2Mpx, ba je suis content alors !   
Si tu te fais de l'argent avec, je reclame des droits !


----------



## jahrom (18 Octobre 2005)

Mon frère, ce week end... (il est bassiste mais touche un peu a tout)


----------



## mistertitan (18 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> elle est jolie : j'aime assez les contrastes et le rendu  Faudra la voir en vrai...



je te la montrerais en vrai


----------



## Macthieu (19 Octobre 2005)

je m'essaie


----------



## Le Gognol (19 Octobre 2005)

Ce qui est chouette quand on fait des photos, c'est d'arriver quelque part avec une photo en t&#234;te et de saisir le moment o&#249; elle apparait sous ses yeux...






French Paradoxe au Z&#233;nith de Paris...

'+


----------



## nikolo (19 Octobre 2005)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> je te la montrerais en vrai


 

cochon :love: :rose:


----------



## Kudarmubat (19 Octobre 2005)

Une photo prise cet été à Oléron avec un Minolta Dimage XG (helas que ça sous la main sur place)...
Voir la pièce jointe 6698


----------



## Kudarmubat (19 Octobre 2005)

Vraiment désolé pour la taille de l'image j'ai dû me tromper quelque part... j'ai du mal


----------



## mactambour (19 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mon frère, ce week end... (il est bassiste mais touche un peu a tout)



J'aime beaucoup.. Peut-être aussi parce que je joue du piano ???   


Celle ci n'a rien à voir, mais dans la série les bêtes je l'aime bien... Elle était dans la piscine ce matin

La salamandre
 






 :love:  
​


----------



## El_ChiCo (19 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mon fr&#232;re, ce week end... (il est bassiste mais touche un peu a tout)


Ouais ben t'y diras que la position des mains est un peu &#224; revoir  

Sinon, la photo est sympa...


----------



## jahrom (19 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben t'y diras que la position des mains est un peu à revoir
> 
> Sinon, la photo est sympa...



Je lui dirai pour les mains... D'un autre coté, comme je l'ai précisé, il est bassiste.

Enfin bon si je pouvais déjà jouer du piano comme lui je serais content...  salaud :rateau:


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Octobre 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup.. Peut-être aussi parce que je joue du piano ???



Alors tu devrais aimer celles-ci...













'+


----------



## nikolo (20 Octobre 2005)

elles sont belles tes photos mais les noirs trop denses.


----------



## AntoineD (20 Octobre 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> elles sont belles tes photos mais les noirs trop denses.



pourquoi "trop" ?...


----------



## alan.a (20 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> L'autre c'est juste une grosse photo de touriste en couple à Venise
> Allez ! fais-nous rire, montre-nous en une où tu prends Stéphanie ...






Venise aussi


----------



## AntoineD (20 Octobre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> ​
> Venise aussi



Elle est pas mal celle-ci  Recadrage ou 6x6 d'emblée ?

nota : hum, tu as coupé mes propos de telle sorte que j'en crains une réinterprétation mal avisée et "soutenue" par quelque inscription francophone dans l'image...


----------



## nikolo (20 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi "trop" ?...


 
je trouve que cette densité nuit à l'esthetique de la photo et à sa lecture.


----------



## alan.a (20 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas mal celle-ci  Recadrage ou 6x6 d'embl&#233;e ?



Recadrage, le 6x6 est rest&#233; &#224; la maison, sans regrets car il faudrait s&#233;journer plusieurs semaines sur la Lagune avant de d&#233;clencher &#171; juste &#187;. (Il y a un tri &#233;norme &#224; faire tant il y a de choses !!!)

Mais il y a de quoi faire !!! Notamment sur la couche &#171; romantique &#187; surajout&#233;e &#224; la ville, et parfois si &#233;paisse que les d&#233;bordements en deviennent int&#233;ressant.



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> nota : hum, tu as coup&#233; mes propos de telle sorte que j'en crains une r&#233;interpr&#233;tation mal avis&#233;e et "soutenue" par quelque inscription francophone dans l'image...



Moi ... j'aurais fait &#231;a ????


----------



## El_ChiCo (20 Octobre 2005)

j'ai aussi une photo symp de piano, qui aurait plu &#224; certains, mais je ne peux pas la mettre en ce moment... Probl&#232;me de connexion internet... Peut-&#234;tre ce week end, il parait qu'iNana &#224; une connexion adsl


----------



## alan.a (20 Octobre 2005)

(sublime) pavillon du Danemark &#224; la Biennale de Venise




Place St-Marc


----------



## Nathalex (20 Octobre 2005)

C'est de saison et je suis surpris de ne rien avoir vu dans cette veine. Trop banal ?

Tant pis, je me lance !


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2005)

*Saison...  Voûte de Bambous... Anduze... Gard... sud France... *​


----------



## Foguenne (20 Octobre 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> elles sont belles tes photos mais les noirs trop denses.



J'aime beaucoup ce noir total, il reste l'important.
La deuxi&#232;me est g&#233;nial.  
(les go&#251;ts et les "ressentis"...  )


----------



## Kudarmubat (20 Octobre 2005)

Magnifique photo...


----------



## supatofa (20 Octobre 2005)

le port minéralier de Dunkerque...


----------



## Foguenne (20 Octobre 2005)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> le port min&#233;ralier de Dunkerque...



Il me semble que tu as le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que moi pour horizontaliser l'horizon.    (cfr ta premi&#232;re photo. )


----------



## supatofa (20 Octobre 2005)

y avait pas mal de vent ce jour là  

oui c'est vrai, je vais devoir faire attention à ça...


----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2005)

d'ou l'utilit&#233; du verre quadrill&#233;  ... lorsque tu peux en mettre un !  ...


----------



## Foguenne (20 Octobre 2005)

J'ai eu l'occasion lors de mon s&#233;jour au Portugal de participer &#224; une f&#234;te de village (&#233;galement f&#234;te religieuse).
Lors de la procession, difficile de changer de cible.  
























A la fin de la procession, elle s'arr&#234;tait carr&#233;ment pour poser, un vrai bonheur.  
Par contre j'ai lamentablement rater beaucoup de photos d'elle, j'&#233;tais trop "&#233;mu", "surpris" par son charisme. La lumi&#232;re merdique de 12h00 n'aidait pas.  
(&#226; folle jeunesse)
un oncle de ma compagne qui m'a demand&#233; de prendre des photos risque de se poser des questions si je lui envoies un cd avec toutes les photos de cette charmante demoiselle.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Saison...  Voûte de Bambous... Anduze... Gard... sud France... *
> [/CENTER]



je l'ai visité cet été c'est fascinant et hallucinant ...

voici le jardin zen :


----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2005)

effectivement c'est bien incendio  :love:  décidement le portugal est vraiment un bien beau pays :love:


----------



## Foguenne (20 Octobre 2005)

Trois photos que j'aime beaucoup prise à la même fête.
Je ne sais plus si je les ai déjà postées.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2005)

Alan, les troncs d'arbre 
Hélène, joli mouvement et profondeur 
Paul naturellement la fête au village :love:   Le petit sur la dernière, bien vu le regard 


Bon journée pas facile ! faire une photo de carottes ... 

Pas de recadrage, traitement standard du RAW (du moins pour l'instant)
Les montages m'emmerdent donc je compose avant






Deuxième difficulté de la journée, recycler 1kg de carottes 
Avec deux boites de tripoux par exemple... Bon Ap






Et désolé pour ceux qui trouvent l'illustration pas assez artistique  

Moucheron je suis moucheron je reste


----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2005)

&#224; quand une AES chez toi Jean Mi ? :love: :slurp: :miam: ???


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu l'occasion lors de mon séjour au Portugal de participer à une fête de village (également fête religieuse).
> Lors de la procession, difficile de changer de cible.
> 
> 
> ...





Je devrais reconsiderer ma position sur la gente féminine portugaise


----------



## yvos (20 Octobre 2005)

&#231;a me rappelle qu'il faut quand m&#234;me que je m'alimente


----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2005)

Paul la premi&#232;re  :love: on dirait l'ambiance d' un film de ken loach...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> à quand une AES chez toi Jean Mi ? :love: :slurp: :miam: ???



La première AES Lyon a fini chez moi, et on a commandé... des Pizzas !
Parce qu'on a attendu un peu tard les nazes qui ne sont jamais venus (non je donne pas les noms   )

(Par contre j'avais réussi à récupérer in extremis un carton de beaujolais nouveau comme on
était dernière semaine de novembre, que même ceux qui font la grimace à l'évoquation 
du nom ont compris que le vin c'est le vigneron et pas l'appellation qui le fait)


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2005)

sacr&#233; Paul... :love:

j'aurais craqu&#233; aussi...  (mackie aurait... hors charte...  )

bonne id&#233;e cette AES &#224; Lyon surtout si Grape s'est remis &#224; la photo...


----------



## sylko (20 Octobre 2005)

Les Québecoises ne sont «pas pire» non plus!


----------



## IceandFire (20 Octobre 2005)

ou&#233; pas toutes ...


----------



## macelene (20 Octobre 2005)

* comme toujours de bien belles photos... 
je suis toujours aussi fan de ce tradada... 
:style:  *








* La voilà de loin cette voûte de bambou dans la Bambouzeraie d'Anduze...*  ​


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2005)

Oui, mais non là, Paul... Arrête tout de suite stp...     Quels progrès tu as fait.  Je ne peux en dire autant. 

Macelene, toujours aussi sublime. :love:

PS: oui, bon Sylko les québecoises...


----------



## macelene (21 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais non là, Paul... Arrête tout de suite stp...     Quels progrès tu as fait.  Je ne peux en dire autant.
> 
> * Macelene, toujours aussi sublime*. :love:
> 
> PS: oui, bon Sylko les québecoises...






:rose: T'as quand même loupé un truc sublime... :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :rose: T'as quand même loupé un truc sublime... :rateau:


Je pense oui... :rose: Mais je reviendrai. :love:

_En même temps... :rose: Non, rien... _​


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

​


----------



## JPTK (21 Octobre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

>



Ouaouh et ça fait envie, c'est quoi comme recette ?


----------



## Foguenne (21 Octobre 2005)

Terrible les carottes !  Chouette id&#233;e de les couper et de mettre les pointes &#224; c&#244;t&#233;.  
Apr&#232;s de nombreuses h&#233;sitations, je me suis fait un nouveau site web.
Je commen&#231;ais &#224; saturer des th&#232;mes .mac 
Je voulais un truc aussi simple, j'ai trouv&#233;.   (rapidweaver )

Je garde l'ancien en parall&#232;le pour le moment.

J'ai mis en ligne des photos de la f&#234;te de "St. Miguel"











Apr&#232;s j'arr&#234;te promis.


----------



## jahrom (21 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Terrible les carottes !  Chouette idée de les couper et de mettre les pointes à côté.
> Après de nombreuses hésitations, je me suis fait un nouveau site web.
> Je commençais à saturé des thèmes .mac
> Je voulais un truc aussi simple, j'ai trouvé.   (rapidweaver )
> ...



Et voilà... dès qu'on voit les pompes, ça le fait moins... Ah les portugaises....

Bien ta nouvelle page Paul


----------



## AntoineD (21 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> nikolo a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tout à fait mon avis. Et je trouve les noirs bien chouettes, moi qui n'arrive jamais bien à les scanner correctement...


----------



## AntoineD (21 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà... dès qu'on voit les pompes, ça le fait moins... Ah les portugaises....
> 
> Bien ta nouvelle page Paul



La pauvre ! si elle savait qu'une bande de crevards francophones la reluque sur un forum en se moquant parfois de son sourire un peu benêt &#8211; c'est mon cas &#8211;...


----------



## yvos (21 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Apr&#232;s de nombreuses h&#233;sitations, je me suis fait un nouveau site web.
> Je commen&#231;ais &#224; saturer des th&#232;mes .mac


 
fallait pas h&#233;siter  

si je devais en choisir parmi tes photos, &#231;a serait le gamin et son papa, ainsi que le marchand de trucs avec les n&#233;ons


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouaouh et &#231;a fait envie, c'est quoi comme recette ?



Merci, des tripoux auvergnats 

Merci Paul, il faut que je reprenne un peu certaines lumi&#232;res 

J'ai une s&#233;rie dans ce genre&#8482;, histoire de m'amuser sur du produit   (ici il y a sur-impression num&#233;rique)






Noubliez pas d'aller voir les nouvelles pages de Paul


----------



## AntoineD (21 Octobre 2005)

un peu vide ou surfait jean-mi 

On a vraiment l'impression que le petit gazon du haut vient fermer une image en la rattrapant un peu... je pr&#233;f&#232;res encore tes tripoux ou les carottes mais l&#224;...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> un peu vide ou surfait jean-mi
> 
> On a vraiment l'impression que le petit gazon du haut vient fermer une image en la rattrapant un peu... je préfères encore tes tripoux ou les carottes mais là...




Oui le vide j'en laisse beaucoup en ce moment (version sans gazon en haut déjà en agence)
(faut bien laisser de la place aux clients dans certains cas, je crache pas sur de la couv' de plaquettes  )


----------



## nikolo (21 Octobre 2005)

moi je trouve que le fond blanc est trop lumineux du coup la figue et bien on a un peu du mal &#224; la voir (donc &#224; la lire graphiquement car la retine est brouill&#233; par la lumiere du fond).

On a du mal a apprecier la couleur violette de la peau.

mais j'aime quand m&#234;me la photo m&#234;me si je prefere la mise en scene des carottes.


----------



## AntoineD (21 Octobre 2005)

vendu ! Bon, ok, t'as raison...


----------



## macelene (21 Octobre 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> moi je trouve que le fond blanc est trop lumineux du coup la figue et bien on a un peu du mal à la voir (donc à la lire graphiquement car la retine est brouillé par la lumiere du fond).
> 
> On a du mal a apprecier la couleur violette de la peau.
> 
> mais j'aime quand même la photo même si je prefere la mise en scene des carottes.


 



   Mais elle est de belle facture cette figue... je la vois parfaitement... même le Violet... Ton écran ça va bien...?


----------



## mactambour (21 Octobre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Merci, des tripoux auvergnats
> 
> Merci Paul, il faut que je reprenne un peu certaines lumières
> 
> ...



mais une figue ne tombe généralement pas sur du gazon !!!  Mais sur la terre un peu poussiéreuse.. ou sur les feuilles déjà elles, tombées ...
La mise en scène est très belle... Je préfère cependant les carottes...  







 :love:  
​
Karmous par : * Abdelkrim Mansouri*


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Terrible les carottes !  Chouette idée de les couper et de mettre les pointes à côté.
> Après de nombreuses hésitations, je me suis fait un nouveau site web.
> Je commençais à saturer des thèmes .mac
> Je voulais un truc aussi simple, j'ai trouvé.   (rapidweaver )
> ...



tiens, je viens de faire un tour sur ton mouveau site, 
vraiment sympa....
propre joli et ta serie des couleurs d'hosto est nickel....
par contre, je ne sais si c'est du a la taille des photo ou si Galerie donne de meilleurs resultat...
mais je trouve que le passage d'une photo a l'autre est un peu long....
pourtant, ma connexion est importante...mais bon...
un melange Rapid et Galerie eut put etre plus sympa, non...?
enfin, je sais pas...
mais en tout cas, il est super...


----------



## Foguenne (21 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, je viens de faire un tour sur ton mouveau site,
> vraiment sympa....
> propre joli et ta serie des couleurs d'hosto est nickel....
> par contre, je ne sais si c'est du a la taille des photo ou si Galerie donne de meilleurs resultat...
> ...



Merci. 
Tu as raison, je trouve que c'est lent aussi. C'est peut-être du à .mac qui me semble aussi plus lent ces dernier temps.
Je testerais un de ces jours la même galerie avec "Galerie" pour comparer.


----------



## IceandFire (21 Octobre 2005)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> mais une figue ne tombe g&#233;n&#233;ralement pas sur du gazon !!!



Je fais de l'illustration  pas de la photo naturaliste  (quoique naturiste pourquoi pas    )

Le fameux gazon ce sont des mousses qui poussent naturellement sous les arbres, et le
seul arbre que je connaisse qui transforme son environnement en no man's land est le ch&#234;ne truffier 

J'aime beaucoup ton traitement sur la figue (un peu claustro l'ambiance aussi   )

Bon ok vous pr&#233;f&#232;rez la carotte, je remarque toutefois que la figue vous rend plus bavard,
ce qui ne m'incite pas forc&#233;ment &#224; aller dans la direction ou l'on me "pousse" 

Nikolo, &#233;cran calibr&#233; avec une sonde ? (si non, peut &#234;tre un peu trop contrast&#233; comme dit H&#233;l&#232;ne)
Je vais voir &#231;a sur un &#233;cran plus lumineux...

Antoine, raison, pas raison ??? surfait, pas surfait ???
Franchement je m'en tape, tu demandais dans un autre sujet de quoi, ou comment
vivaient les "photographes" (les guillemets c'est pour moi  ) de MacG, pour l'instant
j'ai une autre priorit&#233; c'est survivre, j'ai perdu le chemin du nid famillial depuis de
nombreuses ann&#233;es, et n'ai aucun &#233;tat d'&#226;me &#224; &#234;tre commercial si &#231;a m'aide &#224; continuer.
Toute piste vaut la peine d'&#234;tre explor&#233;e si elle m&#232;ne &#224; la tranquilit&#233;, c'est mon avis et
il n'engage que moi.

Ice   je vais signer de suite ta p&#233;tition sur les poissons rouges victimes des photographes avides de sensations  

PS: Finalement les photos c'est plus vite post&#233; que les palabres   
On comprend mieux pourquoi certains font moins de photos


----------



## IceandFire (21 Octobre 2005)

Tes images Jean Mi c'est la vie... jamais qu'une histoire de carottes et de figues...   :love:


----------



## doudou83 (21 Octobre 2005)

Je regarde depuis longtemps cette magnifique rubrique . A chaque fois , je me demande sur quelles nouvelles photos je vais tomber mais voilà ....!!!! moi ausi , j'aimerai bien vous faire partager mes "expériences" en la matière . Le problème , est que je n' arrive pas à mettre les photos sur cette rubrique .J 'ai essayé plusieurs bidouilles mais le résultat est plouf , plouf et reploufffff  !!!! Je dois être nul .... SVP montrez moi le chemin étape par étape . ( en plus , j'ai lu le comment faire au début de cette rubrique !! ) Indécrottable le petit gars !!!!  J 'oubliais , je possède iPhoto 5 .
Merci pour votre aide !!!!!!!!


----------



## AntoineD (21 Octobre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Antoine, raison, pas raison ??? surfait, pas surfait ???
> Franchement je m'en tape, tu demandais dans un autre sujet de quoi, ou comment
> vivaient les "photographes" (les guillemets c'est pour moi  ) de MacG, pour l'instant
> j'ai une autre priorité c'est survivre, j'ai perdu le chemin du nid famillial depuis de
> ...



Hmm. On s'est pas compris, tant pis c'est pas grave mais c'est pas la peine de t'échauffer... le plus drôle, c'est que je suis du même avis : je ne me complais pas dans une attitude d'étudiant en arts-pla'... que je ne suis pas.
Pour revenir à la figue : je cherche encore l'intérêt du petit gazon du dessus : pour moi dans l'image c'est une béquille ou une lubie je me suis permis de le dire et à l'avenir j'éviterai tout commentaire sur tes images si pour lire que tu t'en tapes... Le forum se nomme "Postez vos Plus Belles Photos 2" et c'est pas ta plus belle... j'ai déjà dit que j'appréciais ton travail en général et que ta posture tantôt personnelle, tantôt commerciale me semblait tout à fait pertinente. 



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> PS: Finalement les photos c'est plus vite posté que les palabres
> On comprend mieux pourquoi certains font moins de photos



Je suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris ce que t'as voulu dire. Je soupçonne même un lapsus... 
...et les photos ne se résument pas à poster dans un forum, tu le sais mieux que moi


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2005)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> .J 'ai essay&#233; plusieurs bidouilles mais le r&#233;sultat est plouf , plouf et reploufffff  !!!! Je dois &#234;tre nul .... SVP montrez moi le chemin &#233;tape par &#233;tape




je t'envoie un MP (mp=message priv&#233 
tu pourras le lire en cliquant sur "messages priv&#233;s" en haut a droite


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Hmm. On s'est pas compris, tant pis c'est pas grave mais c'est pas la peine de t'échauffer... le plus drôle, c'est que je suis du même avis : je ne me complais pas dans une attitude d'étudiant en arts-pla'... que je ne suis pas.
> Pour revenir à la figue : je cherche encore l'intérêt du petit gazon du dessus : pour moi dans l'image c'est une béquille ou une lubie je me suis permis de le dire et à l'avenir j'éviterai tout commentaire sur tes images si pour lire que tu t'en tapes... Le forum se nomme "Postez vos Plus Belles Photos 2" et c'est pas ta plus belle... j'ai déjà dit que j'appréciais ton travail en général et que ta posture tantôt personnelle, tantôt commerciale me semblait tout à fait pertinente.



Je ne chauffe pas je te rassure, dans ce cas là j'attends le lendemain pour répondre, par contre tu n'aimes pas la taquinerie semble t'il.

Ne tournes pas ma réponse à ta façon Antoine, je ne t'ai pas dis que me je tapais de ton commentaire, 
mais que la question n'était pas de savoir qui a raison ni pourquoi, et quelqu'en soit ... la raison.

On parle autour d'une photo dans la vie, sur un forum ça peux vite déraper quand on n'est pas les yeux dans les yeux,
les interprétations dépendent d'un état précis qu'on ne peut partager sur cette plate-forme.

Tu sais qui je suis, et la critique fait partie de mon quotidien depuis longtemps, je ne la suis pas
en général c'est vrai, car quand tu doutes de toi chaque matin elle est mauvaise conseillére.

Pas de salut sans remise en question, et la démarche est personnelle.

Maintenant il me semble avoir déjà répondu courtoisement à tes critiques passées, à toi de les mener sur un terrain constructif...

Par exemple en apportant l'ombre d'une solution à une question que tu poses.




			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas sûr d'avoir bien compris ce que t'as voulu dire. Je soupçonne même un lapsus...
> ...et les photos ne se résument pas à poster dans un forum, tu le sais mieux que moi



Je veux dire que quand je fais de la photo je ne poste pas de palabres, et quand je poste des photos je n'ai pas à palabrer


----------



## macmarco (21 Octobre 2005)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Je regarde depuis longtemps cette magnifique rubrique . A chaque fois , je me demande sur quelles nouvelles photos je vais tomber mais voilà ....!!!! moi ausi , j'aimerai bien vous faire partager mes "expériences" en la matière . Le problème , est que je n' arrive pas à mettre les photos sur cette rubrique .J 'ai essayé plusieurs bidouilles mais le résultat est plouf , plouf et reploufffff !!!! Je dois être nul .... SVP montrez moi le chemin étape par étape . ( en plus , j'ai lu le comment faire au début de cette rubrique !! ) Indécrottable le petit gars !!!! J 'oubliais , je possède iPhoto 5 .
> Merci pour votre aide !!!!!!!!




Pour poster tes photos, clique sur l'icône orange dans ma signature.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Je veux dire que quand je fais de la photo je ne poste pas de palabres, et quand je poste des photos je n'ai pas à palabrer




moi je prefere tes photos parce que de tes palabres je comprends rien  :rose: .....



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> hihi  non pas le temps de déporter, because le moins de mouvement possibleet le plus zen possible, par contre tête décentrée, diffuseur baissé et réflecteur sorti (580EX), et j'ai toujours un réglage de -1EV prêt sur le boitier au cas ou je monte en "urgence", puis l'option du cadrage vertical pour le modelé. En horizontal j'aurais perdu en détails surtout à f4 (priorité ouverture à 100 iso). Des réglagesqui correspondent à peu près à l'utilisation d'un diffuseur gonflable Photoflex endéporté sur la gauche à 35-45° (grosso modo) du sol, mais là c'était faisable en
> vertical et horizontal.



et c'est pas demain que je vais comprendre comment tu fait tes superbes photos   

je laisse donc tes explications arrache cheveux a paul


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> jamais qu'une histoire de carottes et de figues...   :love:



Euh Steve désolé hier c'était pas végétarien  

Je t'ai fait une soupe de potimarron pour me rattraper aujourd'hui, top bon avec la Guinness (et aussi la Kilkenny) :love:
(l'occasion de tester le MagicStudio CI avec deux flood 150w 6000k, image RAW brute + 25% contraste, ayé je l'aime le 20D :love:  )






Robertav, merci  comme d'hab', oui je ne me comprend pas moi même


----------



## WebOliver (22 Octobre 2005)

​


----------



## doudou83 (22 Octobre 2005)

Merci Robertav pour ta réponse rapide !!  Je vais voir tes suggestions de suite .Je suis déçu car je pensais que l' on pouvait opérer directement à partir d' iPhoto 5 . Merci encore
Bonne journée


----------



## AntoineD (22 Octobre 2005)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Robertav pour ta réponse rapide !! Je vais voir tes suggestions de suite .Je suis déçu car je pensais que l' on pouvait opérer directement à partir d' iPhoto 5 . Merci encore
> Bonne journée



Une technique sympa que j'utilise souvent quand je n'ai pas accès à mon ftp et que j'adapte à ta situation  :

1. Avec iPhoto, tu ponds une image dont le plus grand côté ne dépasse pas 500 px

2. Ensuite, tu utilise ta galerie image du forum (tu retrouveras toujours le lien sous ton avatar dans les threads) pour uploader ton image.

3. Tu cliques sur l'image et tu verras en dessous un lien "ubb" de type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que tu colles en totalité dans le corps du message que tu postes dans le forum, et le tour est joué !


----------



## richard-deux (22 Octobre 2005)

Val d'Aran.


----------



## al02 (22 Octobre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> http://www.jmgeorges.com/



Ton site de photos est superbe !


----------



## Nephou (22 Octobre 2005)

Toujours dans les fruits, celui-ci vient de plus loin :







il s'agit d'un rambutan (sorte de litchi poilu) posant &#224; Singapour
​


----------



## doudou83 (22 Octobre 2005)

Merci à toi Macmarco pour cette "piste"


----------



## macmarco (22 Octobre 2005)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Merci à toi Macmarco pour cette "piste"





De rien ! 
Au plaisir d'admirer tes photos.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Octobre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> il s'agit d'un rambutan (sorte de litchi poilu) posant &#224; Singapour



Il est bien joli ton litchi poilu.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Toujours dans les fruits, celui-ci vient de plus loin :




je ne connais pas ce fruit mais ta photo est vraiment tres belle :love: :love:  


ps:
 au fait, tu en aurais pas des photos d'une certaines mademoiselle tout sourire sans dents ?


----------



## doudou83 (22 Octobre 2005)

Après avoir lu vos précieuses indications (Robertav et Macmarco) j'y go !!  voici la première






J'espère qu'elle est passée !!!


----------



## AntoineD (22 Octobre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Toujours dans les fruits, celui-ci vient de plus loin :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est super bon ça 

Et moi qui ne poste guère en ce moment... hop allez voir par ici  Je me suis offert c'est la classe, hein ? ça évite les titre à rallonge... manque plus que les sous pour s'offrir un hébergement complet...


----------



## AntoineD (22 Octobre 2005)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Apr&#232;s avoir lu vos pr&#233;cieuses indications (Robertav et Macmarco) j'y go !!  voici la premi&#232;re
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh non c'est pas pass&#233; 
fallait lire mon conseil...

Non, je rigole, y'a juste une erreur dans ton code : 


```
[IMG]http://[URL="http://img490.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bourges4xq.jpg"][img=http://img490.imageshack.us/img490/5291/bourges4xq.th.jpg][/URL][/IMG]
```
il faut juste ins&#233;rer dans ton message :


```
[URL="http://img490.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bourges4xq.jpg"]http://img490.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bourges4xq.jpg[/URL]
```
et &#231;a donne :


----------



## macmarco (22 Octobre 2005)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Après avoir lu vos précieuses indications (Robertav et Macmarco) j'y go !!  voici la première
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Avec ImageShack, tu n'as pas besoin de cliquer sur le bouton pour insérer l'image, tu as juste à coller tel quel le code récupéré sur ImageShack. 

Tutorial.


----------



## AntoineD (22 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Avec ImageShack, tu n'as pas besoin de cliquer sur le bouton pour ins&#233;rer l'image, tu as juste &#224; coller tel quel le code r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; sur ImageShack.
> 
> Tutorial.


j'ai voulu expliquer mais &#231;a roule pas bien...


----------



## doudou83 (22 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Avec ImageShack, tu n'as pas besoin de cliquer sur le bouton pour insérer l'image, tu as juste à coller tel quel le code récupéré sur ImageShack.
> 
> Tutorial.


Oki j' y retourne !!  quoi ?? long à la détente le gars .......:love:


----------



## macmarco (22 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> j'ai voulu expliquer mais ça roule pas bien...





Moi, j'ai eu quelques problèmes en voulant corriger le code dans la citation, j'ai dû l'effacer et le retaper après avoir récupéré l'url des images !


----------



## doudou83 (22 Octobre 2005)

http://img429.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bourges5pw.jpg


----------



## AntoineD (22 Octobre 2005)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> http://img429.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bourges5pw.jpg



et comme ça :


----------



## doudou83 (22 Octobre 2005)

Ouiiiiiiiii bien s&#251;r , mais tu as chang&#233; quoi ??????


----------



## macmarco (22 Octobre 2005)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Ouiiiiiiiii bien sûr , mais tu as changé quoi ??????




Il a inclus l'url de l'image dans la balise [ IMG ] [ / IMG ]

Comme je l'explique dans l'annonce en haut de ce forum et dont le lien est dans ma signature.


----------



## AntoineD (22 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Il a inclus l'url de l'image dans la balise [ IMG ] [ / IMG ]
> 
> Comme je l'explique dans l'annonce en haut de ce forum et dont le lien est dans ma signature.



Exact ! Une fois sur la page d'image shack, j'ai fait CTRL + clic et "afficher l'image". J'ai alors copié son url et je l'intégrée entre les balises sus-mentionnées  

Attention à l'url de base : celle de type "imageshack.us/my.*php?image*=bourges5pw.jpg" est un lien vers une page dynamique et non un lien direct vers l'image


----------



## AntoineD (22 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Il a inclus l'url de l'image dans la balise [ IMG ] [ / IMG ]
> 
> Comme je l'explique dans l'annonce en haut de ce forum et dont le lien est dans ma signature.


Exact ! Une fois sur la page d'image shack, j'ai fait CTRL + clic et "afficher l'image". J'ai alors copié son url et je l'intégrée entre les balises sus-mentionnées  

Attention à l'url de base : celle de type "imageshack.us/my.*php?image*=bourges5pw.jpg" est un lien vers une page dynamique et non un lien direct vers l'image


----------



## macmarco (22 Octobre 2005)

Sacré vBuBulletin !


----------



## mactambour (22 Octobre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Toujours dans les fruits, celui-ci vient de plus loin :
> 
> 
> _*Ici le poilu... *_
> ...


Magnifique poilu !   Il doit être délicieux... 

Et puisque l'on est dans les légumes et fruits... celui ci est plus prosaïque mais poilu aussi 
  Continuez on fera une bonne soupe...





 :love:  
​


----------



## Nephou (22 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ps:
> au fait, tu en aurais pas des photos d'une certaines mademoiselle tout sourire sans dents ?



ben en fait elle est plut&#244;t du genre m&#233;fiante qui ne sourit pas au premier photographe venu :mouais:





​

:love:



> photo de mactambour



d&#233;licieux mais... il n'y aurait pas un peu trop d'accentuation ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben en fait elle est plutôt du genre méfiante qui ne sourit pas au premier photographe venu :mouais:




en effet ; elle a pas l'air commode la demoiselle    :love: 






			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Et puisque l'on est dans les légumes et fruits...




belle photo mactambour et ..... bonne soupe    :love:


----------



## doudou83 (22 Octobre 2005)

[/URL][/IMG]


Bon , j' espère que cela va fonctionner .La photo n' est pas top, c' est jute pour voir !!


----------



## mactambour (22 Octobre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ben en fait elle est plutôt du genre méfiante qui ne sourit pas au premier photographe venu :mouais:
> 
> 
> _*Ici la superbe Elodie...*_​
> ...



C'est une de mes "bêtises" souvent...

Par contre Elodie !!! Superbe malgré sa méfiance à l'égard des intrus photographes même si c'est son Papa !!!


:love:


----------



## Foguenne (22 Octobre 2005)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> Bon , j' espère que cela va fonctionner .La photo n' est pas top, c' est jute pour voir !!



Bon, 
1° problème, l'adresse de l'image n'est plus valable.

2° tu dois noté la bonne adresse entre des balises.

exemple la photo ici: http://homepage.mac.com/foguenne/photoblog/St-Miguel/files/page3-1007-full.jpg

je copie ce lien entre les balises, 





(j'ai laissé un espace pour te montrer.)

En juste ça donne ceci.


----------



## ZePoupi (22 Octobre 2005)

Coucou, je passe en vitesse... plus eu le temps de faire des photos. Juste aujourd'hui, deux que j'aime bien... 











:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je laisse donc tes explications arrache cheveux a paul



Nan c'était des explis à ce cher Antoine  (qui j'ai bien noté m'appelle jeanmi depuis hier)

En image alors (je suis entrain de ranger j'ai pensé à toi)





Donc cadrage vertical, tu peux voir que le flash est un peu relevé, réflecteur sorti
ça arrose le champ dl'objectif sur la gauche, ça débouche donc les ombres provoquées
par le contre jour, car le soleil est à droite. Mais avec le flash utilisé de façon normale
ça aurait fait pas naturel...

Pis c'est toute 


AL02, merci ! je travaille sur du nouveau 

Nephou 

Françoise  méchament contrasté, bruité, et accentué, joli cadrage.

Phootek  hi, elle sue du nez ta vache  content de te croiser dans le coin :love:


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2005)

et c'est quand cette AES off &#224; Lyon ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> et c'est quand cette AES off à Lyon ?




Dès qu'on y trouve une forme de vie !  ça se fête 

Sinon juste off, je préfère (surtout) passer la journée à faire les momos avec Grape, que d'aller dans resto pour étudiants du vieux Lyon 

Pour le recette des momos c'est sur le site de Grape (le lien ? ben non c'est off  )


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2005)

pas grave, j'avais chop&#233; la recette pour Nat ! 

mais si c'est vous qui les faites !  je peux largement me passer d'un restau (surtout en ta compagnie, &#231;a ferait double emploi !  )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pas grave, j'avais chopé la recette pour Nat !
> 
> mais si c'est vous qui les faites !  je peux largement me passer d'un restau (surtout en ta compagnie, ça ferait double emploi !  )



Oui j'me doute que tu as le lien 

Par contre il à du te donner la recette de la pâte qui prend des plombes à façonner...
On peut même faire des momos en rentrant du boulot, avec de la pâte à raviolis Chinois
qu'on trouve dans les épiceries du même nom, j'dis ça c'est pour vous faciliter la vie.



Ma compagnie ! bof je nage entre deux eaux (troubles  )


----------



## IceandFire (22 Octobre 2005)

au fait jean mi t'as ton mini et ton 20"?


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2005)

[mode hors sujet bientot off]de toute fa&#231;on, si je suis embauch&#233; (d&#233;bauch&#233; ) en Bretagne, faudra se faire une aes off &#224; Lyon, ya grape qui veut qu'on compare nos zizis photographiques pour savoir qui a la plus grosse...[/mode hors sujet off]


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> au fait jean mi t'as ton mini et ton 20"?



Pour l'instant je suis l'actualit&#233; avec Aperture &#231;a change la donne, d'autant
que je travaille &#224; ne pas retoucher, &#231;a m'int&#233;resse au plus haut point. Il y
a de grandes chances que je garde mon SyncMaster 18" (DVI/VGA) et que
les pep&#233;ttes partent dans Aperture + Machine ad&#233;quate.

Si je d&#233;pense pas les &#8364; avant 


PS: attention Grape est plut&#244;t t&#233;l&#233;m&#233;...trique


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2005)

ouais, je sais, on fait une petite collection et on se bagarre &#224; deux comme des imb&#233;ciles... 

moi aussi, bizarrement, Aperture a rendu moins important mon changement de machine... je vais finir par attendre les Intel (bien pour ma collection d'objectifs si on compte que ma participation fnac me sera revers&#233;e si je m'en vais...  )


----------



## IceandFire (22 Octobre 2005)

mais le 20" apple est bon pour la photo ? (moi je reste dans le sujet   )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> mais le 20" apple est bon pour la photo ? (moi je reste dans le sujet   )




Justement faut voir, il a un ratio de contraste et un angle de vue moins important que le mien (qui a la même résolution que les 19" actuels, 1280x1024)

Sinon pour rester dans l'autre sujet 
Aperture avec des masques (quand même) en plus ça serait vraiment la possibilité d'utiliser un seul soft,
qui ferait "chambre blanche" et catalogage, si en plus c'est réactif y a pas, ça va faire mal.


----------



## IceandFire (22 Octobre 2005)

aperture c'est dla bombe !!!


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> (moi je reste dans le sujet   )




ouais mais moi je suis le gentil modérateur ! nanananèreuuuuuhhhhh.... :rateau: 

(et ce type (moi) est responsable d'une équipe dans son boulot, imaginez-ce que ça donne...  )


----------



## Foguenne (23 Octobre 2005)

Bon, comme on est dans le sujet. 
Je me demandais si vu ce que je corrige dans Photoshop, &#231;-&#224;-d essentiellement niveaux, courbes, teintes/saturation si en fait Aperture ne serait pas suffisant et comme il fait catalogueur, je ne garderais que ce soft. 
Avec du jpg, Aperture sera d&#233;j&#224; moins exigeant en ressource. 
Bon, je ne sais pas si il y a moyen d'&#233;crire sur la photo, de rajouter un cadre blanc par exemple.

Comme je pensait me prendre un iMac 20', j'h&#233;site un peu.
(bien qu'il me faut de plus en plus une deuxi&#232;me machine, mon alubook &#233;tant de plus en plus pr&#234;t&#233; dans le cadre de mes pr&#233;sentations keynotes "cl&#233;s en main"  une infirmi&#232;re de p&#233;diatrie &#224; re&#231;u le prix de la plus belle pr&#233;sentation &#224; un congr&#232;s &#224; Rheims  le truc c'est que je me retrouve pendant quelques jours avec un iBook 600 et &#231;a c'est cruelle  )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2005)

Hi Paul,

Pour travailler en jpg sur les courbes et niveaux, Photoshop Element 3 suffit non ?
L'explorateur de fichier est v&#233;loce sur le jpg, c'est aussi un "catalogueur" plut&#244;t pas mauvais.

Pour ce qui est d'Aperture il lui faudrait une fonction puissante comme tons clairs/tons fonc&#233;s
et les masques pour en faire un outil pas mal complet. De toute fa&#231;on attendons la version d'essai,
je crois que tu vas passer au RAW 


Infirmi&#232;re...  cruelle   :love:


----------



## AntoineD (23 Octobre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Nan c'était des explis à ce cher Antoine  (qui j'ai bien noté m'appelle jeanmi depuis hier)



Hmm ? Tu n'es pas le seul Jean-Michel que je connaisse  Et puis... c'est vraiment la première fois que je fais ça ? :mouais: :rose: 



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> En image alors (je suis entrain de ranger j'ai pensé à toi)
> 
> 
> Donc cadrage vertical, tu peux voir que le flash est un peu relevé, réflecteur sorti
> ...



Ah oui alors c'est bien comme ça que je l'avais imaginé. LA photo est bien vu. Ce petit bout d'explication irait bien dans le forum creative zone, non ?


----------



## AntoineD (23 Octobre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon attendons la version d'essai,
> je crois que tu vas passer au RAW



Avec Aperture et un peu de sous on va tous passer au RAW !


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2005)

et de nouvelles b&#233;canes !! 

_sous intel... d&#233;cid&#233;ment, je suis aps pr&#234;t de racheter un mac... d&#233;sol&#233; mackie ! _


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Et puis... c'est vraiment la premi&#232;re fois que je fais &#231;a ? :mouais: :rose:



Oui, c'est d'ailleurs &#231;a qui m'a fait penser que la remarque qui suivait allait &#234;tre
une "vacherie" plut&#244;t qu'une simple analyse d'ordre technique.

Que je n'avais finalement pas pris comme une vacherie d'ailleurs 
Puisque j'avais l'expli pour le vide...



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui alors c'est bien comme &#231;a que je l'avais imagin&#233;. LA photo est bien vu. Ce petit bout d'explication irait bien dans le forum creative zone, non ?



Pour tout t'avouer j'ai compl&#233;tement abandonn&#233; ce sujet pour des raisons esth&#233;tiques,
il a m&#234;me &#233;t&#233; d&#233;-&#233;pingl&#233; par Florent avec ma reconaissance, en fait il y a eu une maj
de MacG, qui a fait que les balises "color" que j'utilisais pour &#233;crire &#224; l'&#233;poque apparaissent
d&#233;sormais en lieu et place des couleurs, ce qui rend mes interventions illisibles et m&#244;ches.

Illisibles vous avez l'habitude, mais m&#244;ches je ne saurais le supporter


----------



## SFONE (23 Octobre 2005)

Pour revenir aux photos !
Auto promo !
Street art ! Collage !
2005. Ménilmontant. 

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////








/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2005)

rue des panoyaux ? 

tiens je vais au pascalou avec teo et bouilla normally cet apreme...


----------



## AntoineD (23 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> rue des panoyaux ?
> 
> tiens je vais au pascalou avec teo et bouilla normally cet apreme...



ben moi j'y était hier soir... na. Là,logiquement, j'aurais posté une image mais non en fait j'ai rien. désolé.


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2005)

tu vas draguer rue des panoyaux toi maintenant ?


----------



## AntoineD (23 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu vas draguer rue des panoyaux toi maintenant ?



Hélas non : quand tu vas à Strasbourg, on n'emporte pas sa choucroute ? Ben moi, si...


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2005)

rhaaaaaaaa...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Hélas non : quand tu vas à Strasbourg, on n'emporte pas sa *knack* ? Ben moi, si...



Faut voir le bon coté, moi j'me sens pas de porter les trépieds et le sac   Allez j'suis déjà sorti ---> 

A+ et bonnes photos, la lumière et exceptionnelle en ce moment.


----------



## AntoineD (23 Octobre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est d'ailleurs ça qui m'a fait penser que la remarque qui suivait allait être
> une "vacherie" plutôt qu'une simple analyse d'ordre technique.
> 
> Que je n'avais finalement pas pris comme une vacherie d'ailleurs
> Puisque j'avais l'expli pour le vide...



Finalement c'est toi qui pars au quart de tour !


----------



## diabolosof (23 Octobre 2005)

Je suis allée profiter hier de la lumière.






D'autres photos de la même série 
http://www.retrogression.ch/Prive/AutumnLeaves/index.html


----------



## Foguenne (23 Octobre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> je crois que tu vas passer au RAW
> 
> 
> Infirmière...  cruelle   :love:



Ben je le crains, un jour ou l'autre en tous cas.


----------



## NightWalker (23 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Un petit test drive rapide de mon nouveau KM 5D...

A savoir, juste 5 minutes avant des trombes d'eau sont tombées...

Une série avec le zoom 70-300mm de mon argentique

zoom à 200mm environ





zoom max à 300mm





Et avec zoom d'origine 18-70mm au maximum


----------



## alan.a (23 Octobre 2005)

Parfois, sur son chemin, on croise de dr&#244;le de petits signes.
Ce matin au march&#233;.


----------



## esope (23 Octobre 2005)

allez hop une petite s&#233;rie toute fraiche de cette apr&#232;s midi dans les calaques de cassis...





















Bravo &#224; tous pour vos clich&#233;s et &#224; bient&#244;t pour d'utres aventures (surement dans la semaine prochaine avec un eos 350D qui va arriver :love: )


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2005)

j'ai d&#233;plac&#233; les messages vers une nouvelle discussion que je rendrais importante.

ps : vive vBulletin !


----------



## ederntal (23 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Place du Parlement de Bretagne, à Rennes.



on dois se croiser de temps en temps


----------



## AntoineD (23 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déplacé les messages vers une nouvelle discussion que je rendrais importante.
> 
> ps : vive vBulletin !



C'est pas bête d'avoir déplacé tout ça ici 

Ça peut en intéresser d'autres, en plus


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Un petit test drive rapide de mon nouveau KM 5D...



Bravo pour ton achat 

Et aussi pour ton shoot au 300mm si tu n'avais pas de monopod c'est pas mal détaillé


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bête d'avoir déplacé tout ça ici
> 
> Ça peut en intéresser d'autres, en plus




du conflit d'intérêt entre le modérateur et un modéré. Bon, pour être simple, malgré toute mon amitié :love: je trouve ça plus intéressant que cela soit l'occasion d'un nouveau sujet plutôt que cela vienne se perdre dans un fil dont ce n'est pas le sujet... et puis, non, je ne suis pas bête...


----------



## NightWalker (24 Octobre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Bravo pour ton achat


Merci... 



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Et aussi pour ton shoot au 300mm si tu n'avais pas de monopod c'est pas mal détaillé


En fait, je n'ai pas voulu prendre un monopod avec moi, d'une part ce n'est pas facile au marché, d'autre part j'a voulu tester l'antishake intégré au boîtier avec mon objectif qui était initialement destiné à mon argentique... ça marche plutôt pas mal...

Il faudra qu'un jour qque je fasse un "white balance" pour avoir les mêmes effets de lumière douce sur tes photos ou paul ou les autres...

Si vous avez des conseils à ce niveau, je suis preneur... c'est un domaine que je ne connais pas du tout de la photographie numérique...

Thx


----------



## mactambour (24 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Merci...
> 
> 
> En fait, .......
> Thx



Je suis curieuse o&#249; sont prises ces images ?



			
				esope a dit:
			
		

> allez hop une petite s&#233;rie toute fraiche de cette apr&#232;s midi dans les calaques de cassis...



J'aime beaucoup Cassis comme &#231;a !! Bravo[/QUOTE]

Bonjour tous (tes)
En fait je vodrais que vous me donniez vos impressions sur mon Hercule transform&#233; selon les r&#232;gles...en sepia..
 







 :love: ​


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2005)

il a une bonne t&#234;te   on dirais ALf  ... !!!
perso je touve que pour du s&#233;pia, et tu sais combien j'aime le s&#233;pia..:love:...manque un peu de chocolat   ... Mister Sepia tone &#169; ....


----------



## NightWalker (24 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> il a une bonne tête   on dirais ALf  ... !!!
> perso je touve que pour du sépia, et tu sais combien j'aime le sépia..:love:...manque un peu de chocolat   ... Mister Sepia tone © ....



Oui... et en plus il a un regard... on dirait qu'il attend que quelque chose tombe de la table... non ??? :mouais: 

En revanche j'aime bien ce sépia... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Merci...
> 
> 
> En fait, je n'ai pas voulu prendre un monopod avec moi, d'une part ce n'est pas facile au march&#233;, d'autre part j'a voulu tester l'antishake int&#233;gr&#233; au bo&#238;tier avec mon objectif qui &#233;tait initialement destin&#233; &#224; mon argentique... &#231;a marche plut&#244;t pas mal...
> ...



Ah oui j'avais oubli&#233; la stabilisation  du coup c'est moins gratifiant  

Essaies le RAW (en restant en balance auto) pour bien comprendre comment fonctionne la balance des blancs.
Pour commencer &#231;a suffira.

Un petit RAW brut de brut, j'ai juste cliqu&#233; OK sans r&#233;glages dessus. 
(tamponnage l&#233;ger des feuilles ensuite, pour les petits d&#233;fauts)
Manquera, une l&#233;g&#232;re courbe "en S" et il part &#224; l'&#233;diting.






Le premier qui me dit que c'est une photo de gland je lui p&#232;te le nez


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2005)

tu mets des glands avec des feuilles de fr&#234;nes ou h&#234;tres? enfin pas du ch&#234;ne quoi!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tu mets des glands avec des feuilles de frênes ou hêtres? enfin pas du chesne quoi!



Les chênes ont beaucoup souffert de la sécheresse cette année, ils ont des feuilles toutes pourrites  

Pas faute d'avoir fait des kilomêtres   M'enfin si vous voulez des feuilles nickel j'en ai des centaines


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2005)

plut&#244;t un (&#233;rable) sycomore, non ? 

_et c'est toi qui a des origines de la Belle Province ?!!_


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2005)

si jamais vous avez du mal, je viens de toruver &#231;a pour vous...

hein mon Steve ! :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (24 Octobre 2005)

pour moi un &#233;rable &#231;a fait des feuilles &#233;normes...pas des pins


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> si jamais vous avez du mal, je viens de toruver ça pour vous...
> 
> hein mon Steve ! :rateau:



Pour l'érable ça me parait ok, mais je cherche la variété, le renseignement des IPTC
c'est après les retours d'éditing, j'ai un peu de temps


----------



## NightWalker (24 Octobre 2005)

petit scarab&#233 a dit:


> Ah oui j'avais oubli&#233; la stabilisation  du coup c'est moins gratifiant
> 
> Essaies le RAW (en restant en balance auto) pour bien comprendre comment fonctionne la balance des blancs.
> Pour commencer &#231;a suffira.
> ...


OK merci... je vais essayer &#231;a d&#232;s que possible...

Sinon, j'aime bien tes glands :mouais: 

Je parle de la photo biensur... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> OK merci... je vais essayer ça dès que possible...



Ta balance c'est un  jeu de filtres froids (bleus) et chauds (oranges) mais avec une grande plage de nuances.


----------



## al02 (24 Octobre 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tous (tes)
> En fait je vodrais que vous me donniez vos impressions sur mon Hercule transform&#233; selon les r&#232;gles...en sepia..
> 
> 
> ...


_*(pour faire plaisir &#224; jpmiss) : *_ ​



:love:   :love:​


----------



## AntoineD (24 Octobre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Ta balance c'est un jeu de filtres froids (bleus) et chauds (oranges) mais avec une grande plage de nuances.



Pour les reportages qu'on me commande, je bosses en JPEG (j'ai tenté une fois le coups en RAW : 1, ça les intéresse pas, 2, ça prends un temps fou... ça changera peut-être avec Aperture  ) et je ne sais jamais quelle balance foutre alors je me mets en balance AUTO tout le temps.

J'ai un D70. Vous croyez que je devrais passer en balance manuel ou tenter les autres modes ? Parce qu'à chaque fois la balance "ombre" me fout une image trop jaune, même... à l'ombre


----------



## zamal85 (24 Octobre 2005)

des photos du G8 dispo sur mon blog
perso je boss sur photoshop 7.0 et je domine pas vraiment encore...
j'ai un Canon EOS 350D.....et j'en profite pour dire que je vends mon 18 - 55!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Pour les reportages qu'on me commande, je bosses en JPEG (j'ai tenté une fois le coups en RAW : 1, ça les intéresse pas, 2, ça prends un temps fou... ça changera peut-être avec Aperture  ) et je ne sais jamais quelle balance foutre alors je me mets en balance AUTO tout le temps.
> 
> J'ai un D70. Vous croyez que je devrais passer en balance manuel ou tenter les autres modes ? Parce qu'à chaque fois la balance "ombre" me fout une image trop jaune, même... à l'ombre



Tu m'étonnes que ça les intéresse pas ils ne sont pas là pour se taper ton boulot (éditing jpg, archivage TIFF)


Restes donc en balance auto (cales ta temp sur 5400k), et si ton boitier te plante une fois tu appliques un calque "filtre photo",
à l'ombre tu est en lumière naturelle, au soleil aussi d'ailleurs...


----------



## NightWalker (24 Octobre 2005)

zamal85 a dit:
			
		

> des photos du G8 dispo sur mon blog
> perso je boss sur photoshop 7.0 et je domine pas vraiment encore...
> j'ai un Canon EOS 350D.....et j'en profite pour dire que je vends mon 18 - 55!!!!!



Jolie photo...


----------



## AntoineD (24 Octobre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'étonnes que ça les intéresse pas ils ne sont pas là pour se taper ton boulot (éditing jpg, archivage TIFF).



Rhooo ben oui non je ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il ne veulent pas particulièrement de tiff ou quoi que ce soit. Et surtout que le RAW, sur un powerbook 667 DVI... c'est un peu lent. 



> Restes donc en balance auto (cales ta temp sur 5400k), et si ton boitier te plante une fois tu appliques un calque "filtre photo",
> à l'ombre tu est en lumière naturelle, au soleil aussi d'ailleurs...



Moui tutafait je crois que je vais me contenter de ça. Mais j'ai l'impression que ça dégrade un peu, les filtres sur un fichier jpeg à la base, même si après j'en sors un tiff.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo ben oui non je ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il ne veulent pas particulièrement de tiff ou quoi que ce soit.



Ils prennent des photos quand même ???   

Tu veux dire qu'ils livrent de la haute résolution en 8 bits   :hein: 



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'ai l'impression que ça dégrade un peu




Ben ouais c'est pour ça qu'il y en a qui font du RAW  (sur un Ti 667)

Est ce que tu te contenterais de scans d'après des tirages de minilab, alors que tu peux scanner tes négas ?


----------



## yvos (24 Octobre 2005)

Picardie power


----------



## zamal85 (24 Octobre 2005)

pour la forme


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2005)

oh pur&#233;e, j'ai comme l'impression de bien connaitre ce coin ! 

(ps : la photo d'yvos hein !


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un D70. Vous croyez que je devrais passer en balance manuel ou tenter les autres modes ? Parce qu'à chaque fois la balance "ombre" me fout une image trop jaune, même... à l'ombre



je viens de me commander (en même temps qu'un abonnement) un ezybalance de lastolite parce que j'en ai marre : ma compagne a de sympathiques lampes colorées qui font grave foirer la balance des blancs de mon appareil... alors comme il permet un étallonage ce petit D70/D70s sur une photo test, le ezybalance est le bienvenu !


----------



## alan.a (24 Octobre 2005)

petit scarab&#233 a dit:


> Les ch&#234;nes ont beaucoup souffert de la s&#233;cheresse cette ann&#233;e



Pas ici  
Mais &#231;a fait bcp de km pour le coup  



			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> je viens de me commander (en m&#234;me temps qu'un abonnement) un ezybalance de lastolite parce que j'en ai marre : ma compagne a de sympathiques lampes color&#233;es qui font grave foirer la balance des blancs de mon appareil... alors comme il permet un &#233;tallonage ce petit D70/D70s sur une photo test, le ezybalance est le bienvenu !



Moi j'ai une Refcard 001, c'est plus petit et peut &#234;tre pas assez grand pour une balance mais c'est diablement efficace en post-traitement (surtout en scan de n&#233;gatif o&#249; la couche orange n'est pas tjrs tr&#232;s docile)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pas ici
> Mais ça fait bcp de km pour le coup



Mais ça fera plaisir le jour ou...


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> oh purée, j'ai comme l'impression de bien connaitre ce coin !



ben ma fieu, tu crois que c'est le coin des tiots?


----------



## AntoineD (25 Octobre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai une Refcard 001, c'est plus petit et peut être pas assez grand pour une balance mais c'est diablement efficace en post-traitement (surtout en scan de négatif où la couche orange n'est pas tjrs très docile)



Mais tu l'utilises comment ?

Tu prends une photo du truc sur une vue du néga et ensuite t'exposes tout au même couple. Et quand tu scannes : tu étalonnes par rapport à la vue où figure la refcard ?


----------



## macelene (25 Octobre 2005)

Tout simplement...​


----------



## jahrom (25 Octobre 2005)

Les afters Kit Kat sont de retour au 287...








Sur celle ci, j'aime bien les traces fantomes...


----------



## Nephou (25 Octobre 2005)

pendant ce temps l&#224;, vu du 75 quai d'Orsay...






_l&#224; maintenant, j'attends_​
J'aime bien cette photo m&#234;me si la tour est un peu centr&#233;e et floue.


----------



## mactambour (25 Octobre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> pendant ce temps là, vu du 75 quai d'Orsay...
> ....._*Surtout vue du Quai !!!*_ ... Non il n'y a pas de...
> 
> _là maintenant, j'attends_​
> J'aime bien cette photo même si la tour est un peu centrée et floue.



Moi aussi  j'aime beaucoup cette image et les fantômes de Jahrom ! et tout ça fait du bien après toutes les discussions enflammées et très difficiles à déchiffrer pour les non initiés !!!
  

Je me hasarde à vous montrer une jolie rose de mon jardin... vous savez... au coin du garage... 






Exécutée de main de maître par ma petite fille...  


 :love: ​


----------



## El_ChiCo (25 Octobre 2005)

_Vous devriez donner des points de r&#233;putation &#224; d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau &#224; macelene._
caramba ! Encore rat&#233;...


----------



## macelene (25 Octobre 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Je me hasarde à vous montrer une jolie rose de mon jardin... vous savez... au coin du garage...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




cette petite fille a un bon Maître...  qui sait transmettre le bon ½il...


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Exécutée de main de maître par ma petite fille...
> 
> 
> :love: ​





Laquelle ?


----------



## macmarco (25 Octobre 2005)

Un clocher en béton :


----------



## NightWalker (25 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tout simplement...


très joli sépia, mactambour en cherhais un hier 




			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Exécutée de main de maître par ma petite fille...




ce que je sais est que vous faites de très belles photos


----------



## alan.a (25 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu l'utilises comment ?
> 
> Tu prends une photo du truc sur une vue du n&#233;ga et ensuite t'exposes tout au m&#234;me couple. Et quand tu scannes : tu &#233;talonnes par rapport &#224; la vue o&#249; figure la refcard ?



Non, pas vraiment. Ca c'est la proc&#233;dure "normale". Moi je place la refcard dans un coin de l'image qui n'a pas bcp d'int&#233;r&#234;t (c'est pas dur vu mes photos ) puis apr&#232;s &#233;talonnage un coup de pi&#232;ce, ou de correcteur. &#199;a m'&#233;vite de cramer une vue pour rien.
Il faut bien faire attention &#224; ne pas prendre un reflet car tu risques ensuite de tout fausser, mais c'est un petit produit tr&#232;s pratique.
Un exemple en situation.

En num&#233;rique, c'est royal, je m'en sers surtout pour photographier les v&#234;tements des enfants que St&#233;phanie mets en vente sur eBAy.
Exemple :


----------



## jahrom (25 Octobre 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> ...et tout ça fait du bien après toutes les discussions enflammées et très difficiles à déchiffrer pour les non initiés !!!



C'est clair !!! parfois je viens ici voir de belles photos... je repars avec mal au crâne...:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> les discussions enflammées et très difficiles à déchiffrer pour les non initiés !!![/CENTER]



 j'y comprends rien non plus
je regarde que les images comme les enfants


----------



## mactambour (25 Octobre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Laquelle ?



La plus petite...!!! Mais....
  

:love:


----------



## Kudarmubat (25 Octobre 2005)

Superbe ta photo du clocher Macmarco


----------



## mactambour (25 Octobre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Un clocher en béton :
> ....._* Ca...!! tu peux le dire !!   *_



J'ai un doute quand même ??? 
  

Où se trouve la cloche ? et ne va pas me dire que c'est...   

Et en plus..; je dis bien en plus... il est sepia !!! d'un sepia qui n'appartient qu'à toi !!
  

Je trouve que c'est très "tendance" en ce moment le sepia... 


:love:


----------



## macmarco (26 Octobre 2005)

Kudarmubat a dit:
			
		

> Superbe ta photo du clocher Macmarco





Merci beaucoup Kudarmubat !  


Mactambour, les cloches sont plus haut, mais de toute façon pas visibles sous cet angle, puisque que la photo a été prise sur le côté du clocher et pas en face.  


Merci pour tes compliments !  :love:


----------



## mistertitan (26 Octobre 2005)

ici, les poubelles ont leurs horaires d'ouvertures, et ce 3 mois dans l'ann&#233;e...


----------



## NightWalker (26 Octobre 2005)

j'aime bien...


----------



## tantoillane (26 Octobre 2005)

Phootek a dit:
			
		

> Coucou, je passe en vitesse... plus eu le temps de faire des photos. Juste aujourd'hui, deux que j'aime bien...



Y a de quoi ......


----------



## WebOliver (26 Octobre 2005)

​


----------



## NightWalker (26 Octobre 2005)

Tiens encore un disciple de Ice... 

c'est zouliii..


----------



## yvos (26 Octobre 2005)

moi je vois rien sur ta photo WebO  Ya qui en face?


----------



## AntoineD (26 Octobre 2005)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> ici, les poubelles ont leurs horaires d'ouvertures, et ce 3 mois dans l'année...



Et en plus elle pourrait coller avec le thread des photos insolites. Presque


----------



## lumai (26 Octobre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> moi je vois rien sur ta photo WebO  Ya qui en face?


Un gros matou !


----------



## WebOliver (26 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour vos commentaires.  

Une autre, il y a 20 minutes. Je ne m'en lasse pas. 





​


----------



## yvos (26 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Un gros matou !



argh, j'avais pas vu!


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Octobre 2005)

J'ai decouvert ca aujourd'hui ...
Y a un passage qui relie deux immeubles par le toit...


----------



## bengilli (26 Octobre 2005)

a chaque fois que je vois ce genre de photos de paris je ne peux m'empêcher de me trouver con quand j'éteins la veilleuse rouge de mon poste TV pour sauver la planète...


----------



## AntoineD (26 Octobre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> a chaque fois que je vois ce genre de photos de paris je ne peux m'empêcher de me trouver con quand j'éteins la veilleuse rouge de mon poste TV pour sauver la planète...



...allez on continue quand même


----------



## El_ChiCo (26 Octobre 2005)

oui, moi aussi, je continuerai d'&#233;teindre la veilleuse avec toi bengilli. Ne d&#233;sesp&#232;re pas 

Cela dit, les photos sont superbes.


----------



## Brunni (27 Octobre 2005)

C'est beau le valais :love: jsais pas comment mon fr&#233;ro &#224; r&#233;ussi &#224; avoir des couleur pareil sans retouche


----------



## WebOliver (27 Octobre 2005)

Magnifique oui.  C'est dans quel coin, j'arrive pas &#224; situer.


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique oui.  C'est dans quel coin, j'arrive pas à situer.


 
en effet superbe !


----------



## manulemafatais (27 Octobre 2005)

Oui, difficile de passer après ça...

Aller, j'essaye quand même.









L'atéro en vue et le vario sur les genoux. A droite, un camarade et un bout de la spider


----------



## NightWalker (27 Octobre 2005)

impressionnant...


----------



## Brunni (27 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique oui.  C'est dans quel coin, j'arrive pas à situer.


 dent du midi 

tien une photo près de chez toi vers pully


----------



## esope (27 Octobre 2005)

les premières photos avec mon eos 350D tout frais du facteur de ce matin...


















et en plus pas très loin dans mon jardin


----------



## fantomas007 (27 Octobre 2005)

Brunni a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau le valais :love: jsais pas comment mon fréro à réussi à avoir des couleur pareil sans retouche
> 
> Effectivement c'est vraiment très beau! Félicite le fréro!


----------



## fantomas007 (27 Octobre 2005)

Brunni a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau le valais :love: jsais pas comment mon fréro à réussi à avoir des couleur pareil sans retouche
> 
> Effectivement c'est vraiment très beau! Félicite le fréro!


----------



## AntoineD (27 Octobre 2005)

Brunni a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau le valais :love: jsais pas comment mon fréro à réussi à avoir des couleur pareil sans retouche



C'est pas mal effectivement. Il suffit de prendre la photo à la bonne heure  Enfin ça fait pas tout hein ! ...


----------



## jahrom (27 Octobre 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Oui, difficile de passer après ça...
> 
> Aller, j'essaye quand même.



Ouaaaahh, tu dois être vachement grand !!!!


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Octobre 2005)

En parlant du Valais, y a son Velan


----------



## olof (27 Octobre 2005)

Oui, c'est beau le valais !!! Le Turtmanntal, dans le haut-valais, lundi :


----------



## IceandFire (27 Octobre 2005)




----------



## bouilla (27 Octobre 2005)

Tu t'es trompé, c'est pas Autoportrait mon stevou :love:


----------



## IceandFire (27 Octobre 2005)

oh ma louloute  :love: :love: :love: ......mici :love: ...


----------



## Foguenne (27 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>



Celle-là, je l'adore.


----------



## AntoineD (28 Octobre 2005)

Classes, tes jouets 

jolie photo


----------



## IceandFire (28 Octobre 2005)

un cadeau de cet apr&#232;me  :love: ....


----------



## WebOliver (28 Octobre 2005)

Brunni a dit:
			
		

> dent du midi
> 
> tien une photo près de chez toi vers pully



En effet, mais je suis plus près de Vevey.


----------



## richard-deux (28 Octobre 2005)

Très jolie la photo de Superman.


----------



## AntoineD (28 Octobre 2005)

Ce matin, dans le train pour Nancy :


----------



## mactambour (28 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, dans le train pour Nancy :
> 
> _*...n'est pas encore tout à fait là...*_



Mais ici.... un  peu plus.. Et de la France on voit aussi le Lac...  avec un grand "L" !!!







 :love: ​


----------



## esope (29 Octobre 2005)

voici la suite de la découverte de mon 350D avec:

la version fin de repas (très bon cela dit...)









et la version la nuit de ma terrase 








voilà bonne nuit à tous et à bientôt avec des photos au sujet plus variés (enfin j'espère)


----------



## mistertitan (29 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ce matin, dans le train pour Nancy :



et le metro (enfin, RER) &#224; l'heure de pointe:


----------



## IceandFire (29 Octobre 2005)

autre &#233;clairage...autre visage...


----------



## Foguenne (29 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> autre &#233;clairage...autre visage...



J'adore. 

(fan de BD et apr&#232;s les avoir "snob&#233;" pendant des ann&#233;es, j'entame une collection de "grands Comics"   )


----------



## IceandFire (29 Octobre 2005)

JE SAURAIS QUOI T'OFFRIR &#192; TON ANNIV   .... Mais cette statuette m'inspire beaucoup...je pense s&#233;vir &#224; nouveau... .... en plus il me regarde...pos&#233; sur l'&#233;cran .... :love:....


----------



## AntoineD (29 Octobre 2005)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> et le metro (enfin, RER) à l'heure de pointe:



Tiens, pourquoi elle est toute pixellisée, ta tof ? tu l'as faite avec quoi ?...


----------



## mistertitan (29 Octobre 2005)

c'est l'eos 300d pourri avec son objectif de base qui done ca...

non, je rigole, image bien compress&#233;e, un peu trop


----------



## mistertitan (29 Octobre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> autre éclairage...autre visage...




j'aime bien ta serie superman. belles lumieres.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2005)

(RAW brut pour changer)








*Riiiicôôlaaah*  


Webo   Ice   ... et j'en oublie sans doute


----------



## olof (29 Octobre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> (RAW brut pour changer)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mmmhhhhh, mon souper hier soir :love:


----------



## Foguenne (30 Octobre 2005)

petit scarab&#233 a dit:


> (RAW brut pour changer)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Raw brut donc tu as juste converti en jpg ?
J'aime bien la zone noir qui "coupe" l'image. 
Tu as utilis&#233; un fond sp&#233;cial ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Raw brut donc tu as juste converti en jpg ?
> J'aime bien la zone noir qui "coupe" l'image.
> Tu as utilis&#233; un fond sp&#233;cial ?




Oui pas de retouche particuli&#232;re (contraste Camera Raw &#224; 0,33 &#224; la place de 0,25, le reste par d&#233;faut &#224; z&#233;ro)
C'est juste la lumi&#232;re et le choix d'expo qui font le boulot, &#233;clairage continu d'une boite &#224; lumi&#232;re &#224; 5400-6000k,
le fond est un wok en fonte pris &#224; une trentaine de degr&#233;, la partie plus claire est l'int&#233;rieur.

En papier si tu veux ce genre de fond mat prends du Canson noir velour en 50x70, &#231;a absorbe la lumi&#232;re 

Merci :rose:  

A+

PS: 20D en balance auto a corrig&#233; un poil en dessous de 5000k d'ou les reflets un peu bleut&#233;s


----------



## AntoineD (30 Octobre 2005)

Hier c'était le Cross Cultural Metal Fest à Toul...


----------



## mactambour (30 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Hier c'était le Cross Cultural Metal Fest à Toul...
> 
> _*....Le point bleu du bouchon est étonnant ! *_



Et très réussie 

m'est avis !!!

 

Dans le genre beaucoup plus campagne : et c'est l'automne..    
Une feuille de vigne peut-être plus vierge ???   






Elle en a rougi... la traîtresse !!!  

 :love:  
​


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Octobre 2005)

'

Bon ben ça me rassure je suis pas le seul à aimer les noirs "denses".  

'+


----------



## AntoineD (30 Octobre 2005)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> Bon ben ça me rassure je suis pas le seul à aimer les noirs "denses".
> 
> '+





'y chie un peu, vBulletin, en ce moment... :



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à $userinfo[username].


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre beaucoup plus campagne : et c'est l'automne..





le jour que je sait faire cela , je change mon metier !!!!

belle, tre belle  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Virpeen (30 Octobre 2005)

Petite photo de cet après-midi...


----------



## NightWalker (31 Octobre 2005)

AntoineD, MacTambour et Virpeen 


PS: MacTambour, qu'utilises-tu comme fond ?  tissus ?


----------



## NightWalker (31 Octobre 2005)

Toujours dans l'exploration de mon 5D...






Temps de pose 2sec 5  pour obtenir diag 11 et sans tr&#233;pied   En revanche, sensibilit&#233; en auto... 

Merci le stabilisateur...


----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2005)

Coucou tout le monde  &#231;a faisait longtemps que je n'&#233;tais plus pass&#233;e ici. Je vois que la qualit&#233; et l'imagination sont toujours au rendez-vous :love: bravo. 

Pour ma part je n'ai plus tellement le temps de prendre des photos... je bosse comme une malade.  Mais bon, de temps en temps on l&#232;ve le nez vers le ciel pour admirer les couleurs... 






pourvu que &#231;a dure. :love:


----------



## NightWalker (31 Octobre 2005)

Coucou Macounette  &#231;a faisait longtemps c'est vrai... c'est marrant ta chtite photo... :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Coucou Macounette  ça faisait longtemps c'est vrai... c'est marrant ta chtite photo... :rateau:


Coucou NightWalker 
bin elle est pas supergéniale, mais j'aime bien les couleurs


----------



## jpmiss (31 Octobre 2005)

En transit a Zurich:


----------



## macmarco (31 Octobre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En transit a Zurich:




J'aime beaucoup celle-ci !


----------



## Kudarmubat (31 Octobre 2005)

J'adore les deux (même si j'ai un petit faible pour la 1ère)...  
mais tu aurais dû faire en sorte de faire disparaitre ce petit rectangle blanc qui parasite un peu la 2ème en bas à droite.


----------



## IceandFire (31 Octobre 2005)

oui et puis t'aurais pu passer le balai  .... et repeindre le tunnel...


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En transit a Zurich:



je pas encore été faire joujou sur la ligne 14 du metro parisien


----------



## Dendrimere (31 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je pas encore été faire joujou sur la ligne 14 du metro parisien




je prends la ligne 14 tous les jours, je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait aller jusqu'a Tsouriche avec !


----------



## jpmiss (1 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oui et puis t'aurais pu passer le balai  .... et repeindre le tunnel...



Ouais, c'est vrai d'ailleurs on voit bien sur la premiere photo que la réputation de propreté des Suisses est tres surfaite: les vitres sont dégueux


----------



## IceandFire (1 Novembre 2005)

.... ya pas d'horloge, de chocolat et de comt&#233; non plus... ....


----------



## AntoineD (1 Novembre 2005)

Sympa, cette freudienne* photo de tunnel, jpmiss  


Moi, aujourd'hui, j'ai croisé un pote, l'occasion d'un petit portrait :









_** :* j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher _


----------



## NightWalker (1 Novembre 2005)

Une info pour les utilisateurs de mode RAW, la derni&#232;re mise &#224; jour en 10.4.3 permet maintenant de visualiser en vignette dans Finder les fichiers images RAW. Avant cette mise &#224; jour, la fen&#234;tre Finder qui contient les fichiers images quitte imm&#233;diatement d&#232;s qu'elle essaye d'afficher les fichiers. Dommage que iPhoto ne sait toujours pas t&#233;l&#233;charger les fichiers RAW.


_
EDITH : n'essayez pas de t&#233;l&#233;charger les images RAW avec iPhoto, chez moi &#231;a freeze l'effet loupe du dock. Je ne vois le rapport, mais bon c'est bizarre. Si &#231;a vous arrive, il suffit de fermer et relancer la session.
_


----------



## alan.a (1 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Moi, aujourd'hui, j'ai crois&#233; un pote, l'occasion d'un petit portrait :



Ou comment tout faire &#224; l'envers ...
Tu n'aurais pas pu commencer par te faire la main sur tes amis avant de harceler les cin&#233;astes africains ??  

(le "trepied" derri&#232;re sa t&#234;te me g&#234;ne un peu, sinon c'est du classique de bon aloi)


----------



## AntoineD (1 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ou comment tout faire à l'envers ...
> Tu n'aurais pas pu commencer par te faire la main sur tes amis avant de harceler les cinéastes africains ??



Bah de toute façon, tout le monde s'en fout, des cinéastes africains  

Attends de voir les dernières... je suis allé revoir certains cinéastes. J'arrive à une série pas trop mal.

Reste à bosser sur le contexte : je repars bientôt 

En attendant, j'ai fait quelques photos de concert ce week-end, pour ceux que ça intéresse


----------



## macinside (1 Novembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> je prends la ligne 14 tous les jours, je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait aller jusqu'a Tsouriche avec !




je m'arrêterai juste a chatellet


----------



## WebOliver (1 Novembre 2005)

​


			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, j'ai fait quelques photos de concert ce week-end, pour ceux que ça intéresse


----------



## jeromemac (1 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ​



mais c que te t'es doué le webo


----------



## NightWalker (1 Novembre 2005)

Superbe WebO... j'aime m'automne pour ses couleurs...


----------



## WebOliver (1 Novembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Superbe WebO... j'aime m'automne pour ses couleurs...



Merci.  Prise au m&#234;me moment que la pr&#233;c&#233;dente.  Mais dans l'autre sens. 



			
				jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> mais c que te t'es dou&#233; le webo



Un compliment de jeromemac. :sick:


----------



## Macounette (1 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ​


vignoble d'automne. :love: wahouuu que c'est bôôôô :love: :love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, j'ai fait quelques photos de concert ce week-end, pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse



NECROPHAGIST   



Superbe Webo!


----------



## IceandFire (1 Novembre 2005)

c'est mon pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; aussi


----------



## Foguenne (1 Novembre 2005)

Ben ici, c'est l'automne aussi. 
















Bon, c'est pas tout ça, j'ai une "série noir photographique" à terminer.


----------



## IceandFire (1 Novembre 2005)

tiens Paul  :love: ...


----------



## mistertitan (1 Novembre 2005)

bienvenue au musée grevin


----------



## Foguenne (1 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tiens Paul  :love: ...



Il est vraiment super,...ce super.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ben ici, c'est l'automne aussi.




J'aime beaucoup la seconde


----------



## AntoineD (1 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> NECROPHAGIST





			
				IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> c'est mon pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; aussi


eh oh &#231;a va hein ! bon... 

N'emp&#234;che que &#231;a joue bien, &#224; voir sur leur site   

...et sinon les photos vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## jahrom (1 Novembre 2005)

Malow se repose sur un des pontons du port de Cargèse...:love:


----------



## peyret (1 Novembre 2005)

ce matin avant le soleil d'été !





lp


----------



## Nephou (1 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Malow se repose sur un des pontons du port de Cargèse...:love:
> 
> *ici une image à voir plus haut *



haaaa Cargèse :love:


----------



## mistertitan (2 Novembre 2005)

combien faites vous d'images par jour pour avoir autant de photos?
vous etes tous en numerique?


----------



## esope (2 Novembre 2005)

une petite vanité pour dire bonsoir aux gens de la nuit...







Sur ce, bonne nuit à toutes et à tous bravo pour les tofs et pour répondre à Mistertitan je fais des photos irrégulièrement ca va de 1 à une bonne centaine suivant les conditions et oui je suis en numérique ce qui me permet de shooter autant...


----------



## NightWalker (2 Novembre 2005)

J'aime bien ce contraste entre la rose et le crane, en revanche le bout de tasse (??) à droite et le noir dense à gauche déséquilbre un peu la photo...


----------



## AntoineD (2 Novembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien ce contraste entre la rose et le crane, en revanche le bout de tasse (??) à droite et le noir dense à gauche déséquilbre un peu la photo...



Hum tu parles de contraste au sens figuré ?

Parce que si c'est au sens propre, je trouve que ça manque peut-être un peu de contraste... et pour parler façon argentique, ça manque même un peu d'accutance 

Allez ! Esope, ose les courbes et les contrastes dans photoshop 

Elle a l'air pas mal cette tof !

Exemple :


----------



## NightWalker (2 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Hum tu parles de contraste au sens figuré ?
> 
> Exemple :




Oui, c'est au sens figuré... 

Sinon ta correction donne plus d'éclat à la rose et la met plus en valuer...


----------



## Moumoune (2 Novembre 2005)




----------



## esope (2 Novembre 2005)

merci pour vos commentaire . En fait la photo etait brut de sortie de l'appareil j'ai pas encore eu le temps de travailler la s&#233;rie que j'ai faite hier et comme je l'ai post&#233; tard j'avais plus trop la foi de le faire...:sleep: 
Et pour information ce n'est pas une tasse mais un bout de la jardini&#232;re dans laquelle se trouve la fleur qui se voit &#224; droite. 
Je retravaille le tout et je vous soumet &#231;a (et cette fois avec un travail des courbes ) 
&#224; bient&#244;t


----------



## MrStone (2 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Sympa, cette freudienne* photo de tunnel, jpmiss
> 
> 
> Moi, aujourd'hui, j'ai crois&#233; un pote, l'occasion d'un petit portrait :
> ...



Aaaah la place Stan' enfin rendue aux pi&#233;tons, quel bonheur :love:


----------



## AntoineD (2 Novembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Aaaah la place Stan' enfin rendue aux piétons, quel bonheur :love:



Oui c'est plutôt pas mal et pour une photo la déco un peu florale qu'ils y ont mise est pas trop mal 

Et puis les pierres n'ont plus l'aspect super neuf qu'elles avaient juste après la rénovation : ça fait enfin moins mal aux yeux


----------



## Dendrimere (2 Novembre 2005)

Belle journée de la Toussaint, pour une fois...


----------



## NightWalker (2 Novembre 2005)

sympa


----------



## mactambour (2 Novembre 2005)

Moumoune a dit:
			
		

> ..._* de quoi faire une bien belle promenade*_



Un dimanche à la Lanterne... côté cour...







et côté rue...






Images LB...

  :love:   ​


----------



## Kudarmubat (2 Novembre 2005)

sympa la 1ère


----------



## nicogala (2 Novembre 2005)

Tiens...un petit scarabée... 






Excusez l'absence totale de maîtrise du champ, c'est un main-levée au coolpix 3200 (  ces compacts...) , mais c'est sorti pas trop mal je trouve...

_ (accepte tout don de réflex numérique... pour remplacer mon Zenith E ...  ) _


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Excusez l'absence totale de maîtrise du champ



moi ça ne me derange pas, ça renforce justement la présence de la petit bébête


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Tiens...un petit scarabée...



Petit... petit  


Allez je suis dans les tofs d'hier, l'auto-portrait du campeur au petit jour







Prêt à explorer les






A la recherche des derniers


----------



## NightWalker (2 Novembre 2005)

Dans l'ordre 

MacTambour, j'aime beaucoup côté rue 

Nicogala 

PetitScarabée, j'aime beaucoup ton champignon


----------



## mactambour (2 Novembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'ordre
> 
> MacTambour, j'aime beaucoup côté rue
> 
> ...



Dans l'ordre aussi :

Merci NightWalker 

Sacré scarabée Nicolaga ! et superbe 

Quand au champignon de PetitScarabée il est trop beau... on en mangerait... de ce cèpe !!


----------



## El_ChiCo (2 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Petit... petit
> 
> 
> Allez je suis dans les tofs d'hier, l'auto-portrait du campeur au petit jour
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> côté cour...



Désolé depuis que je me suis remis à la souris Apple je fais défiler les pages d'un coup 


T'as bronzé rayée ?  :love:   

El Chico, non pas déjà postée ou alors hier :hosto: , cette sortie date de lundi.
Mais ce genre d'excursion me fait toujours penser à Délivrance


----------



## AntoineD (3 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Mais ce genre d'excursion me fait toujours penser à Délivrance



Ben ça doit pas être triste de se balader avec toi alors...


----------



## alan.a (3 Novembre 2005)

Très difficile d'avoir ça dans son frigo sans craquer toutes les 2 heures :love: :love: 






Ice


----------



## IceandFire (3 Novembre 2005)

oui oui je confirme   :love: ....


----------



## Foguenne (3 Novembre 2005)

Bravo à tous, chouette photos mais maintenant j'ai envie de champignons et de chocolat.  

Je prépare une série de photos pour symboliser le côté effrayant de l'hôpital. (peur, douleur, mort, manque d'information...) bref, ces photos serviront pour des formations de futures infirmières, ou autres...
Plutôt que des photos chocs, (plaies,...) j'ai choisi, pour une fois  , une voie plus "esthétique".
Le choix de ne prendre que des "objets" est volontaire, ça permettra de parler du risque de manque d'humanité, de "priorité à la technique" qui est un risque de notre profession. Bref tout un programme non encore aboutis.  
voici quelques tests.


----------



## mactambour (3 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bravo à tous, chouette photos mais maintenant j'ai envie de champignons et de chocolat.
> 
> Je prépare une série de photos pour symboliser le côté effrayant de l'hôpital. (peur, douleur, mort, manque d'information...) bref, ces photos serviront pour des formations de futures infirmières, ou autres...
> Plutôt que des photos chocs, (plaies,...) j'ai choisi, pour une fois  , une voie plus "esthétique".
> ...



Je trouve ton idée excellente...et je suis sûre que tu vas la mener à bien


----------



## Nephou (3 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> **la photo du milieu**​





rassure-moi c'est pas vraiment une seringue :affraid: c'est au moins un trocard

_sinon bravo _


----------



## Foguenne (3 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> rassure-moi c'est pas vraiment une seringue :affraid: c'est au moins un trocard
> 
> _sinon bravo _



Oui, c'est un trocard,, choisi pour son rose assorti à l'Hibidil® (un désinfectant a usage externe, rien a voir avec une injection  )contenu dans la seringue.


----------



## NightWalker (3 Novembre 2005)

Alors là Paul...


----------



## alan.a (3 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bravo &#224; tous, chouette photos mais maintenant j'ai envie de champignons et de chocolat.
> 
> Je pr&#233;pare une s&#233;rie de photos pour symboliser le c&#244;t&#233; effrayant de l'h&#244;pital. (peur, douleur, mort, manque d'information...) bref, ces photos serviront pour des formations de futures infirmi&#232;res, ou autres...
> (...)



tr&#232;s bonne id&#233;e 

Dans la s&#233;rie des trucs qui font peur, il y a aussi la grosse seringue de 60 cc avec l'aiguille, pour les vitamines, l'&#233;lectrolyte, etc. dans la perfusion.

Moi, suite &#224; mon r&#233;cent s&#233;jour, je rajouterai les plateaux-repas :mouais: et la tronche des vieux mandarins avec les poils dans les oreilles


----------



## jahrom (3 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

>



Ne montre pas ça à Malow malheureux !!! 

Déjà que le nutella j'y ai pas droit, mais si en plus y a son nom dessus....


----------



## Foguenne (3 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> très bonne idée
> 
> Dans la série des trucs qui font peur, il y a aussi la grosse seringue de 60 cc avec l'aiguille, pour les vitamines, l'électrolyte, etc. dans la perfusion.
> 
> Moi, suite à mon récent séjour, je rajouterai les plateaux-repas :mouais: et la tronche des vieux mandarins avec les poils dans les oreilles



C'est de ça que tu veux parler. 




Je ne suis pas trop satisfait de cette photo, Je n'ai pas encore trouvé l'éclairage que je veux pour cette seringue plus pompe. 

Pour le plateau repas, c'est délicat, je suis déjà en froid avec la cuisine, pas envie d'en rajouter.


----------



## alan.a (3 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ne montre pas &#231;a &#224; Malow malheureux !!!



Euh.... c'est pas trop dur de savoir qu'on est tant de monde &#224; lui enlever la capsule ?? 



			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;j&#224; que le nutella j'y ai pas droit, mais si en plus y a son nom dessus....



Et encore, c'est le produit light 
Je ne te parle m&#234;me pas des fromages blancs &#224; 97 % de mati&#232;re grasse, sur un lit de confiture :love: love:



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est de &#231;a que tu veux parler.


Paul, je cite :

"Non, pas la SAP, mais la seringue dont tu te sers pour mettre le sodium / potassium / vitamines dans le G5 (ou G10, serum etc.)"

(bon, ben l&#224;, j'ai encore plus peur )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est de ça que tu veux parler.


Houlà ça me rappelle des moments d'angoisse ça  heureusement  passés 

Sinon bonne idée Paul, tes photos sont très réussies! 
 j'en ai des frissons : c'est que ça marche ! 


 je vois bien une expo avec tes photos super grands formats  : un mur couvert par une seringue : c'est pas effrayant ça ?


----------



## AntoineD (3 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Euh.... c'est pas trop dur de savoir qu'on est tant de monde à lui enlever la capsule ??



Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais Alan fait de drôles de remarques ces derniers temps...   Ah ! cette hypersexualité de l'artiste...


----------



## Foguenne (3 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Paul, je cite :
> 
> "Non, pas la SAP, mais la seringue dont tu te sers pour mettre le sodium / potassium / vitamines dans le G5 (ou G10, serum etc.)"
> 
> (bon, ben là, j'ai encore plus peur )




Ok, je vois, c'est vrai qu'elle est sympa aussi celle-là.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Très difficile d'avoir ça dans son frigo sans craquer toutes les 2 heures :love: :love:



Ahrgg, trop loin  Trop bon... Du coup j'ai eu envie de dessert :rose: 

Heureusement il restait deux ½ufs dans le fridge  et un vieux sachet de semoule...Je viens de démouler :rateau: 








			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *H*



Hi Paul très très sympa


----------



## El_ChiCo (3 Novembre 2005)

super petit scarab&#233;e... tu me donne faim :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> tu me donne faim :love:



Désolé 
Merci, c'est le meilleur compliment pour ce genre d'image :rose:


----------



## Foguenne (4 Novembre 2005)

petit scarab&#233 a dit:


> Ahrgg, trop loin  Trop bon... Du coup j'ai eu envie de dessert :rose:
> 
> Heureusement il restait deux &#339;ufs dans le fridge  et un vieux sachet de semoule...Je viens de d&#233;mouler :rateau:




Je rentre du boulot avec une faim de loup et tu postes des choses pareils.   
Une image qui fait saliver. 
Bon ben je vais me prendre  esp&#232;ce de yogourt soja.


----------



## turnover (4 Novembre 2005)

Bravo tlm  Spécial   à superman :love: :love: 
Miam on en mangerai de ton gateau

Je vous ai pas assez bassiné avec mon chat sauvage ? 






Et un petit test


----------



## Nephou (4 Novembre 2005)

C'est pas mal mais j'aurai essay&#233; de mettre dans le m&#234;me plan de nettet&#233; le regard du chat et la queue du souriceau.


----------



## Kudarmubat (4 Novembre 2005)

Voir la pièce jointe 6988

Un peu de boue...


----------



## AntoineD (4 Novembre 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Et un petit test



C'est chouette  

Un test de quoi ? Photomontage ? Je le jurerais pas mais pourquoi pas


----------



## NightWalker (4 Novembre 2005)

Kudarmubat a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de boue...



C'ést original, mais j'aime bien...


----------



## MrStone (4 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bravo à tous, chouette photos mais maintenant j'ai envie de champignons et de chocolat.
> 
> Je prépare une série de photos pour symboliser le côté effrayant de l'hôpital. (peur, douleur, mort, manque d'information...) bref, ces photos serviront pour des formations de futures infirmières, ou autres...
> Plutôt que des photos chocs, (plaies,...) j'ai choisi, pour une fois  , une voie plus "esthétique".
> ...



Nice shot 
Tu éclaires comment (et avec quoi), pour ton gros plan sur le trocard ?


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Novembre 2005)

sous les ponts


----------



## y&b (4 Novembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> sous les ponts



Un petit air de Bird diurne 
Je suis ironique mais j'aime beaucoup :love:


----------



## turnover (4 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est chouette
> 
> Un test de quoi ? Photomontage ? Je le jurerais pas mais pourquoi pas


Ben je m'éssaye à photoshop car je dois savoir l'utiliser et oui c'est une retouche/photomontage d'un autre ciel. J'aimais la compo du bas mais sous un ciel désespérément blanc ça le faisait pas quoi


----------



## BooBoo (4 Novembre 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Et un petit test


Superbe...
ca me fait penser au HDRI expliqué récement sur Cuk !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Ben je m'éssaye à photoshop car je dois savoir l'utiliser et oui c'est une retouche/photomontage d'un autre ciel. J'aimais la compo du bas mais sous un ciel désespérément blanc ça le faisait pas quoi




Dans ce cas faut poster les deux qu'on puisse te commenter la retouche 

Jolie route, pas si facile à trouver !


----------



## Foguenne (4 Novembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Nice shot
> Tu &#233;claires comment (et avec quoi), pour ton gros plan sur le trocard ?



Merci.  

J'&#233;claire avec une "lampe chauffante", en r&#233;alit&#233; un petit spot sur pied orientable &#224; souhait, halog&#232;ne je pense, dont on se sert pour maintenir une temp&#233;rature relativement &#233;lev&#233;e dans le cas de reconstruction mammaire "Diep flap" (lambeaux graisseux).
Bref avec les moyens du bord.


----------



## IceandFire (4 Novembre 2005)

penses &#224; mettre ton 20D sur lumi&#232;re tungst&#232;ne ou n&#233;on ...tu n'auras plus de dominante de couleur  &#231;a fait parti d'un des nombreux bons cot&#233;s du num&#233;rique  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (4 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> penses &#224; mettre ton 20D sur lumi&#232;re tungst&#232;ne ou n&#233;on ...tu n'auras plus de dominante de couleur  &#231;a fait parti d'un des nombreux bons cot&#233;s du num&#233;rique  :love:



Comme j'ai pris pour la premi&#232;re fois tout en RAW + jpg, je peux encore changer. 



			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Voil&#224; une id&#233;e de photo sympa



Je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; fait, c'est une intervention assez longue et complexe, j'ai des photos du c&#244;t&#233; "chirurgicale", pas sp&#233;cialement rago&#251;tante mais j'y retournerais pour les hommes et femmes qui y participent, ce sera plus int&#233;ressant, il y a de fameux regards. 
Le chirurgien est un switcheur. (devinez qui lui a parl&#233; de mac.  ) il op&#232;re maintenant avec sa musique diffus&#233;e via son iPod + enceintes. 
Sa salle d'op m'est ouverte.


----------



## alan.a (4 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Le chirurgien est un switcheur. (devinez qui lui a parlé de mac.  ) il opère maintenant avec sa musique diffusée via son iPod + enceintes.
> Sa salle d'op m'est ouverte.



Tu veux dire que les chirurgiens luxembourgeois opèrent sans raconter des blagues salaces ??? ...
pffff ... tout fout le camp ...


----------



## Foguenne (4 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que les chirurgiens luxembourgeois op&#232;rent sans raconter des blagues salaces ??? ...
> pffff ... tout fout le camp ...



Non, ils les chantent.   
Une photo de circonstance.  






Et une autre pour la route (facile, je sais...  ), apr&#232;s, je change de sujet. 






Toutes les photos de cette s&#233;rie ont &#233;t&#233; prise avec mon Tamron 90 mm macro. (Jean-Michel  )


----------



## NightWalker (4 Novembre 2005)

Décidément, elles sont belles tes photos...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, elles sont belles tes photos...


 
Ouais c'est clair. J'aime beaucoup la lumiere et la texture de ces photos (a part celle de la SAP qui est un peu "plate") 
En plus, je sais pas pourquoi mais elles me font pas peur a moi


----------



## NightWalker (4 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est clair. J'aime beaucoup la lumiere et la texture de ces photos (a part celle de la SAP qui est un peu "plate")
> En plus, je sais pas pourquoi mais elles me font pas peur a moi



Exact, idem pour moi...


----------



## Marc_bc (4 Novembre 2005)

Salut,

Voici un test de protrait type Noir et Blanc. Pris en extérieur sans controle lumière malheureusement. J'essaye de faire un peu original (sans trop non plus)


----------



## y&b (4 Novembre 2005)

J'adore le contraste de celle du scalpel :love:


----------



## nico/ (4 Novembre 2005)

bonjour!






le musée juif de berlin, au printemps dernier.
plus de photos, mais pas beaucoup pour l'heure sur mon blog en cours de démarrage :
http://lapoesiebordel.net


----------



## nicogala (4 Novembre 2005)

@Paul
Oui, elles sont tr&#232;s belles graphiquement et techniquement mais... elles ne font pas peur, elles sont douces et color&#233;es (comme les autres dans ton blog m&#234;me si le sujet &#233;tait justement la couleur) , c'est juste une "froideur" technique de l'instrument m&#233;dical/chirurgical... pour faire peur faudrait que le scalpel soit tout m&#233;tal (avec des taches douteuses c'est mieux... un qui ait servi quoi) et le fond un vieux fond en carreaux gris&#226;tres et &#233;br&#233;ch&#233;s... 'videment dans un hostau tout beau tout neuf c'est pas &#233;vident &#224; trouver... (reste pas les toilettes des gars de l'entretien ?)
En fait je pense que pour faire peur il faut faire r&#233;f&#233;rence &#224; une &#233;poque plus ancienne o&#249; la m&#233;decine "moderne" &#233;tait &#224; ses balbutiements... dans l'imaginaire collectif c'est plus frappant...

Ceci dit, tes images elles font quand m&#234;me de l'effet (&#224; moi du moins) , elles laissent pas insensible mais ne me font pas penser &#224; qque chose de risqu&#233; ou malveillant, au contraire, comme tout y est propre et chaleureux, elles mettent en confiance


----------



## y&b (4 Novembre 2005)

Celle-ci aussi est superbe :love:


----------



## macmarco (4 Novembre 2005)

Marc_bc a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Voici un test de protrait type Noir et Blanc. Pris en extérieur sans controle lumière malheureusement. J'essaye de faire un peu original (sans trop non plus)





Jolie photo, joli noir et blanc !


----------



## Foguenne (4 Novembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> @Paul
> Oui, elles sont très belles graphiquement et techniquement mais... elles ne font pas peur, elles sont douces et colorées (comme les autres dans ton blog même si le sujet était justement la couleur) , c'est juste une "froideur" technique de l'instrument médical/chirurgical... pour faire peur faudrait que le scalpel soit tout métal (avec des taches douteuses c'est mieux... un qui ait servi quoi) et le fond un vieux fond en carreaux grisâtres et ébréchés... 'videment dans un hostau tout beau tout neuf c'est pas évident à trouver... (reste pas les toilettes des gars de l'entretien ?)
> En fait je pense que pour faire peur il faut faire référence à une époque plus ancienne où la médecine "moderne" était à ses balbutiements... dans l'imaginaire collectif c'est plus frappant...
> 
> Ceci dit, tes images elles font quand même de l'effet (à moi du moins) , elles laissent pas insensible mais ne me font pas penser à qque chose de risqué ou malveillant, au contraire, comme tout y est propre et chaleureux, elles mettent en confiance



Merci à tous pour vos commentaires. 

Tu as raison, ces photos ne font pas peur, je me rend compte que c'est plutôt le côté technique, froid que j'ai fait ressortir pour rendre effrayant, tu as raison, elles doivent être moins "proprette". 
Il reste pas mal de vestige d'une autre époque, l'ancienne réa non encore réaffectée à un autre usage, je vais creusé ça.
D'un autre côté, je ne veux pas déservir l'image de l'hôpital avec des images "hors réalité" mais si je situe dans "une autre époque", c'est jouable.
Merci pour ces remarques constructives.


----------



## Nephou (4 Novembre 2005)

une autre suggestion plut&#244;t que de de prendre des risques avec l'image de l'h&#244;pital : impliquer le spectateur. Le scalpel ne nous menace pas, il va passer devant nous (on en voit le profil) mais si on sent la pointe se rapprocher de notre oeil, dans une diagonale dynamique... pareil pour le trocard. Quand au PAS pourquoi ne pas le voir en contre plong&#233;... Le fauteil, m&#234;me photographi&#233; par parties doit nous tendre les bras. Vue de derri&#232;re on va le pousser ou le regarder passer. Le goutte &#224; goutte pourrait &#234;tre &#233;galement en contre-plong&#233;e &#224; la limite du champs de vision.

Essaie de t'allonger sur un lit et d'observer ces objets, avec l'&#233;clairage du plafond en contre-jour. Essaie de bouger le point de vue de ton objectif de &#171; soignant &#187; &#224; &#171; patient &#187; 

enfin c'est ce que j'exp&#233;rimenterai &#224; ta place :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Comme j'ai pris pour la premi&#232;re fois tout en RAW + jpg, je peux encore changer.



Voil&#224; c'est &#231;a  (le + jpg est inutile) tu peux r&#233;gler ta balance des blancs, jouer sur la correction d'expo... etc etc
peinard devant ton Mac ... Comme &#231;a tu vas &#224; l'essentiel pendant ta sc&#233;ance, cadrage, lumi&#232;re, ouverture, temps de pose.

Et pour ne pas jouer &#224; l'&#233;cole des fans :rateau: :love:

Pour ton scalpel un mouvement lui aurait apport&#233; un peu plus de "tranchant" :
1/25e - 1/35e, retardateur et pour le reste tes r&#233;glages sont nickels 

*edit :* Pareil pour tes seringues une goutellette ou une petite "gisclette" ajouteraient au taf,
et tu sais tr&#232;s bien faire pour l'ambiance quand je vois tes tofs de soir&#233;e  

Dendri  tu as plusieurs collimateurs, arr&#232;tes d'utiliser uniquement le central ou verrouilles et recadres, l'ambiance y est


----------



## Foguenne (5 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Essaie de bouger le point de vue de ton objectif de « soignant » à « patient »



Très bonne remarque. Je vais faire ça.  



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Voilà c'est ça  (le + jpg est inutile) tu peux régler ta balance des blancs, jouer sur la correction d'expo... etc etc
> peinard devant ton Mac ... Comme ça tu vas à l'essentiel pendant ta scéance, cadrage, lumière, ouverture, temps de pose.
> 
> Et pour ne pas jouer à l'école des fans :rateau: :love:
> ...



C'est noté. 
Comme d'hab, il y a un temps entre tes conseils et leurs mise en application mais celle-ci arrive toujours. 

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Comme d'hab, il y a un temps entre tes conseils et leurs mise en application mais celle-ci arrive toujours.
> Merci.



Salut Paul,
Je me garderais bien de te donner des conseils, c'est juste un sentiment perso. Je vois
2 Paul dans tes images, un qui s'amuse (le Paul Ixus), et un très sérieux (le Paul 20D).
Fusionnes les deux  :love:

Merci à toi, je vais voir tes photos de soirée quand je n'ai pas la pêche...


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Dendri  tu as plusieurs collimateurs, arrètes d'utiliser uniquement le central ou verrouilles et recadres, l'ambiance y est




C'est noté,  

Idem, Cf Paul


----------



## Nephou (5 Novembre 2005)

*c'est la faute à rezba *



















pris avec le D50 avec le 18-55 du kit en mode RAW + dxo optics&#8230; 

​


----------



## NightWalker (5 Novembre 2005)

La lumière et les couleurs sont superbes... en revanche, le cadrage carré me gène un peu...


----------



## Nephou (5 Novembre 2005)

vi elles sont un peu à l'étroit ces boites :rose: je vais essayer autre chose



============
édition







​


----------



## nicogala (5 Novembre 2005)

Allé, on va être pénible  : essaye un cadrage intermédiaire (dans le sens vertical) : que tu soies plus bas comme en 1 mais qu'on voie un peu le dessus des boites comme en 2 (quitte à t'éloigner un peu et zoomer) ... parce que là on voit aussi un peu trop la zone de plancher affadie par le reflêt de la lumière derrière... (la mise au point est un peu déconcertante sur la 2, surtout au niveau des étiquettes... tu peux pas fermer un cran de plus ?)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2005)

Salut à tous. Une petite photo prise cet été, histoire d'oublier les grands froids qui arrivent.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2005)

Paul, tu maîtrises...  J'ai encore du chemin à faire. :rose: En attendant, ça crame ici. 




​


----------



## supermoquette (5 Novembre 2005)

Merci aux banlieue française de donner de si jolies couleurs à notre ciel.


----------



## Kudarmubat (5 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Paul, tu maîtrises...  J'ai encore du chemin à faire. :rose: En attendant, ça crame ici.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sympa ce ciel


----------



## AntoineD (5 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci aux banlieue française de donner de si jolies couleurs à notre ciel.



argh.






Il y a quelques semaines, manif des postiers à Nanterre contre le passage à tabac de l'un des leurs par des flics en civil...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Il y a quelques semaines, manif des postiers à Nanterre contre le passage à tabac de l'un des leurs par des flics en civil...


'tain ça rigole pas les manifs...  Y sont combien à être solidaires? Deux?


----------



## nicogala (5 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> 'tain ça rigole pas les manifs...  Y sont combien à être solidaires? Deux?


C'est ça l'esprit "deux-roues"


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> 'tain ça rigole pas les manifs...  Y sont combien à être solidaires? Deux?



Bah là je vois *un* postier(e)  Bien encadré... par des flics pas en civil

WebO


----------



## nico/ (5 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Merci aux banlieue française de donner de si jolies couleurs à notre ciel.




à propos...

vous la préférez comment ?

figurante ou en rénovation ?














la suite ici


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Bah là je vois *un* postier(e)  Bien encadré... par des flics pas en civil



J'viens de comprendre  C'était une pige pour le Figaro ?


----------



## AntoineD (5 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> J'viens de comprendre  C'était une pige pour le Figaro ?



Non, très loin de là, la photo dit tout de même plus de chose. C'est un à-côté que l'agence n'a pas souhaité retenir. Moi je l'aurais bien vu dans Libé...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Non, très loin de là, la photo dit tout de même plus de chose. C'est un à-côté que l'agence n'a pas souhaité retenir. Moi je l'aurais bien vu dans Libé...



Je comprend le coté confrontation mis en valeur par le vide relatif car très encadré,
mais ça fait quand même un peu postier perdu qui demande son chemin aux "gentils" policiers.


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> argh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et pendant ce temps là, dans Paris à vélo on dépasse les autos, à vélo dans Paris on dépasse les taxis !








Désole pour le flou, j'étais en train de cadrer ailleurs quand soudain...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> et pendant ce temps là, dans Paris à vélo on dépasse les autos, à vélo dans Paris on dépasse les taxis !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Une bonne tête de monsieur toutlemonde


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> vi elles sont un peu à l'étroit ces boites :rose: je vais essayer autre chose
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est mieux comme ça, tu t'attaques à un sujet difficile,
les boites posent un problème de perspective pas facile à 
résoudre sans décentrement, Alan pourrait te prêter sa chambre...

Et je ne parle pas d'amour à trois comme dans un de ses derniers posts ici


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2005)

«Pédaler autrement»


----------



## SFONE (6 Novembre 2005)

New york city, Chinatown, film périmé, toy camera...

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
Sayf.


----------



## alan.a (6 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> C'est mieux comme ça, tu t'attaques à un sujet difficile,
> les boites posent un problème de perspective pas facile à
> résoudre sans décentrement, Alan pourrait te prêter sa chambre...
> 
> Et je ne parle pas d'amour à trois comme dans un de ses derniers posts ici



 
Ne me tripote pas le soufflet qui veut !! 
Et question soufflet et très belle chambre, Amok fait dans le bcp plus gros !!!!

C'est vrai qu'un beau décentrement avec une chtite bascule pour se perdre dans le flou  :love: :love:


----------



## maiwen (6 Novembre 2005)

SFONE, ton lien ne marche pas je crois


----------



## IceandFire (6 Novembre 2005)

un objo ts sur un bon 5D et hop !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ne me tripote pas le soufflet qui veut !!
> Et question soufflet et très belle chambre, Amok fait dans le bcp plus gros !!!!



Hihi   

Je crois que JeanBa est pas mal équipé non plus



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'un beau décentrement avec une chtite bascule pour se perdre dans le flou  :love: :love:



Ouais  :love: je commence à en réver...

Mais je me contenterai sans doute d'un Canon TS comme dit Ice



			
				IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> un objo ts sur un bon 5D et hop !  :love:



Bah oui mais là plus de blague sur la chambre d'Alan :hein:


----------



## AntoineD (6 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ne me tripote pas le soufflet qui veut !!
> Et question soufflet et très belle chambre, Amok fait dans le bcp plus gros !!!!
> 
> C'est vrai qu'un beau décentrement avec une chtite bascule pour se perdre dans le flou  :love: :love:



(sic)


----------



## macinside (6 Novembre 2005)

il a des rassemblements sympa le dimanche matin devant le château de Vincennes


----------



## NightWalker (6 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> SFONE, ton lien ne marche pas je crois


C'est un truc bizarre avec le site de blog de Google.  Si tu fais un clique droit ou ctrl clic sur l'image puis "ouvrir dans une nouvelle fenêtre ou nouvel onglet". L'image va s'afficher normalement. Et si maintenant tu "refresh" l'affichage dans le forum "Poster vos..." tu verras la photos s'afficher normalement...

Bizarre..bizarre...


----------



## IceandFire (6 Novembre 2005)

mackie la mustang   ...c'est ma voiture préféré  :love: ....


----------



## golf (6 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il a des rassemblements sympa le dimanche matin devant le château de Vincennes


Jolie Talbot


----------



## Nephou (6 Novembre 2005)

bon, une dernière boite de thé et je vous embête plus

_sympa tes photos mackie mais le côté "terreux" que l'on retrouve sur certaines vue contraste étrangement avec le rutilant des carrosseries et efface un peu le côté "voitures de rêve" pour moi_


----------



## macinside (6 Novembre 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _sympa tes photos mackie mais le côté "terreux" que l'on retrouve sur certaines vue contraste étrangement avec le rutilant des carrosseries et efface un peu le côté "voitures de rêve" pour moi_



j'y peu rien, c'est des voitures qui servent


----------



## AntoineD (6 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'y peu rien, c'est des voitures qui servent



Une petite retouche colorimétrique sur photoshop changerait pas mal de choses, aussi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est des voitures qui servent



A quoi ?   

J'aime bien la Talbot !

Nephou, le reflet... Envoies en d'autres


----------



## macinside (6 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Une petite retouche colorimétrique sur photoshop changerait pas mal de choses, aussi



et dire qu'au boulot on fait de la formation :rateau:


----------



## macinside (6 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> il a des rassemblements sympa le dimanche matin devant le château de Vincennes



une légére retouche de couleur


----------



## Madmac (6 Novembre 2005)

Voila ma dernière rose... je pense...


----------



## Madmac (6 Novembre 2005)

Il y a même encore des fraises....


----------



## Madmac (6 Novembre 2005)

Même que les limaces sont passées par là..... grrrrrrr!!!!!!!.....

au zoom...





en macro...


----------



## AntoineD (6 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une légére retouche de couleur



Déjà mieux  mais je crois qu'il y a trop de rouge.


----------



## macinside (6 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Déjà mieux  mais je crois qu'il y a trop de rouge.



j'aurais du prendre en photo la ferrari grise :rateau:


----------



## Madmac (6 Novembre 2005)

et cette fleur... Vous croyez qu'elle donnera un fruit...


----------



## Madmac (6 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

>



mmmhh!!! j'adore....


----------



## esope (6 Novembre 2005)

Ca y est je suis passé au RAW et c'est vrai que c'est mieux...pour la peine voici mes premiers clichés pris en RAW et traités comme tel:

la suite dans ma série de vanité











et le chat de ma copine ce matin au p'tit déj dans son rayon de soleil habituel






il était très intéressé par les pigeons à la fenêtre

à plus


----------



## Spyro (6 Novembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> C'est un truc bizarre avec le site de blog de Google.  Si tu fais un clique droit ou ctrl clic sur l'image puis "ouvrir dans une nouvelle fenêtre ou nouvel onglet". L'image va s'afficher normalement. Et si maintenant tu "refresh" l'affichage dans le forum "Poster vos..." tu verras la photos s'afficher normalement...
> 
> Bizarre..bizarre...


Pas si bizarre, ultra classique même: liens externes interdits.   
(Sauf que y a des hébergeurs qui le disent, avec une page faite pour, au moins on sait   )


----------



## Madmac (6 Novembre 2005)

esope a dit:
			
		

>



J'aime beaucoup... il ressemble à Oscar, qui dormait dans le collège que je fréquentais, il y a quelques années....


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2005)

J'ai trouvé une copine pour le Superman d'Iceandfire:












:love: :love: :love:





esope


----------



## AntoineD (6 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé une copine pour le Superman d'Iceandfire:



Au début, j'ai crû que c'était une poupée gonflable  

Bon, j'aime pas dire une connerie sans rien poster après, voilà un petit portrait de pote, mon entraînement du moment :


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> :love: :love: :love:



Madmac, je crois que pour le murissement des fraises va falloir attendre le printemps cette fois   

Jolis réglages JP net juste où il faut   :love:  (elle a une main qui s'effrite non ?)

Esope belle lumière.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> (elle a une main qui s'effrite non ?)


Ca fait quelques années qu'elle traine sur mon bureau  

J'ai pris ces photos avec mon tout nouveau 18-54 :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Foguenne (6 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé une copine pour le Superman d'Iceandfire:



Héhé, je la connais, elle travaille dans mon service.   



			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Voilà une idée de thème pour Paul
> ça changerait des seringues et autres flacons...



Je te rassure, les seringues et flacons, c'est récent. 

Je continue mon style de photos préféré avec un Ixus. 




			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...voilà un petit portrait de pote.



J'aime bien tes portraits "entier", j'ai un peu trop tendance à cadrer juste le visage + haut du corps.


----------



## AntoineD (6 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien tes portraits "entier", j'ai un peu trop tendance à cadrer juste le visage + haut du corps.



Merci 

Et tu as tout à fait le droit de ne cadrer que la tête...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> 
> Et tu as tout à fait le droit de ne cadrer que la tête...




Très jolie(s) photo(s) (celle en développement et celle montrant le développement) :up


----------



## AntoineD (6 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Très jolie(s) photo(s) (celle en développement et celle montrant le développement)



Merci bcp ça m'encourage  

T'auras une invit' à mon expo tu pourras chiper des cacahouètes tant que tu veux tu pourras même venir avec des doggybag


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> T'auras une invit' à mon expo tu pourras chiper des cacahouètes tant que tu veux tu pourras même venir avec des doggybag




Bof moi tu sais... le champomy.....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Très jolie(s) photo(s) (celle en développement et celle montrant le développement) :up



J'me suis dis la même chose Antoine


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2005)




----------



## AntoineD (7 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ben euh merci merci :rose: :rateau:


----------



## AntoineD (7 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 'jolie photo de jpmiss qui se barre en voyage tout le temps salaud'



Eh, pas mal. Bon contact ?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Bon contact ?


 
Super sympa. 
Un gars qui tient une braise dans la paume de sa main ne peut pas etre mauvais


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2005)




----------



## AntoineD (7 Novembre 2005)

chouette aussi  Ceci étant, je viens de passer voir ta galerie sur ce voyage en Egypte et je me dis que tu devrais essayer de sélectionner plus. Il y a pas mal d'images qui font doublons, non ?

En tout cas, de jolis souvenirs, j'ai l'impression


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ceci étant, je viens de passer voir ta galerie sur ce voyage en Egypte et je me dis que tu devrais essayer de sélectionner plus. Il y a pas mal d'images qui font doublons, non ?


 
Tu as raison mais j'ai deja jeter 60% des photos. Et puis je voulais que la galerie représente le parcours effectué ainsi que les différentes conditions de lumière rencontrée.


----------



## AntoineD (7 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison mais j'ai deja jeter 60% des photos. Et puis je voulais que la galerie représente le parcours effectué ainsi que les différentes conditions de lumière rencontrée.



Bien d'accord mais je persiste et signe : il y a parfois 2 photos qui sesuivent pour "rien". 

Mais tu verras mieux dans une à deux semaine


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Bien d'accord mais je persiste et signe : il y a parfois 2 photos qui sesuivent pour "rien".
> 
> Mais tu verras mieux dans une à deux semaine


 
C'est clair 

En attendant:


----------



## NightWalker (7 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss     je les adore tes photos de voyage...

surtout la première


----------



## Foguenne (7 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> chouette aussi  Ceci étant, je viens de passer voir ta galerie sur ce voyage en Egypte et je me dis que tu devrais essayer de sélectionner plus. Il y a pas mal d'images qui font doublons, non ?
> 
> En tout cas, de jolis souvenirs, j'ai l'impression



Merci pour le voyage JPmiss. 
Comme le note Antoine, tu devrais peut-être sélectionner un peu plus mais bon, là, j'avais bien le temps j'ai pu "m'évader". 
Bravo


----------



## alan.a (7 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> chouette aussi  Ceci étant, je viens de passer voir ta galerie sur ce voyage en Egypte et je me dis que tu devrais essayer de sélectionner plus. Il y a pas mal d'images qui font doublons, non ?
> 
> En tout cas, de jolis souvenirs, j'ai l'impression





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour le voyage JPmiss.
> Comme le note Antoine, tu devrais peut-être sélectionner un peu plus mais bon, là, j'avais bien le temps j'ai pu "m'évader".
> Bravo



Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord. 
Je ne suis pas partisan de l'éditing sévère pour ce genre d'images.
Ça reste des photos de vacances (ce n'est pas péjoratif du tout) où chaque photo  compte (ou comptera) puisqu'elle renvoie à une émotion intime vécue par l'auteur. 

Ce n'est pas un reportage pour Trek Magazine, ou il faudrait sortir 12 photos.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord.
> Je ne suis pas partisan de l'éditing sévère pour ce genre d'images.
> Ça reste des photos de vacances (ce n'est pas péjoratif du tout) où chaque photo compte (ou comptera) puisqu'elle renvoie à une émotion intime vécue par l'auteur.
> 
> Ce n'est pas un reportage pour Trek Magazine, ou il faudrait sortir 12 photos.


 
Voilà tu as parfaitement résumé mon sentiment.


----------



## NightWalker (7 Novembre 2005)

Je viens de visionner tes photos, mon dieu quel voyage...

Plus que des photos, il s'agit d'un récit de voyage.


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de visionner tes photos, mon dieu quel voyage...
> 
> Plus que des photos, il s'agit d'un récit de voyage.


 
Merci 

C'est en effet un superbe voyage. Ce qui m'a le plus étonné c'est que meme a pied le paysage changeait tres souvent (alors que la vitesse de pointe ne dépassait pas les 4 km/h). Par ailleurs, c'est un bonheur indiscible de dormir a la belle étoile dans le désert, de se faire réveiller en pleine nuit par la clarté d'un quart de lune et de voir les ombres des rocher alentours, d'ouvrir un oeil au petit matin juste avant le lever du soleil et de profiter de cette lumiere qu'aucune photo ne permet de rendre fidelement, de voir que pendant la nuit un fenech est passé te renifler la tete et a laisser des traces de pates un peu partout dans le bivouac....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

JP 

Je me disais bien la semaine dernière que tu devais être qq part dans le monde  :love:

Pour les remaques je penche... je ne sais pas  tu fais ce que tu préfères

Je crois que l'idéal et d'y revenir sur une quinzaine de jours, la selection se fait en plusieurs étapes,
par contre ne jette rien, il y a toujours un petit détail qui recadré ou traité différement peut rendre
intéressante une image qu'on a délaissé...

Alan n'a pas tord sur de la photo de vacances on ne fait pas de l'éditing, on partage ses sentiments.
Ceci dit j'ai des souvenirs familliaux de visionnage de diapo un peu chiants 

Mais là je ne vois pas de souvenirs perso qu'on ne peut pas partager avec JP donc  
JP merci pour la balade


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

Superbes, tes photos d'îles flottantes

J'ai l'impression d'être dans un frigo géant :love:

édit : on peut pas mettre la photo de quelqu'un d'autre sur un poste même si elle elles sont en lignes ...
C'est la page 61 .. toute de suite là c'est moins drôle


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit j'ai des souvenirs familliaux de visionnage de diapo un peu chiants


 
L'avantage ici c'est qu'on peut se barrer avant la fin et revenir une autre fois sans avoir a faire la bise a la tata qui pique et sans se taper les commentaires du cousin Roger (il est féru d'histoire antique et te fais 20 min de commentaire par photo  )


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> édit : on peut pas mettre la photo de quelqu'un d'autre sur un poste même si elle elles sont en lignes ...


 
Si on peut. 
Mais c'est vrai que le principe de ce thread c'est que c'est l'auteur qui poste ses plus belles photos


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

J'essaie en ce moment writely sur netwibes 

est ce qu'on voit la photo ?






edit : ben apparemment non ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

edit : ben non, ils sont malin ...


----------



## macelene (7 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si on peut.
> Mais c'est vrai que le principe de ce thread c'est que c'est l'auteur qui poste ses plus belles photos






 Vieille Gloire de MAcgé... un voyage dans le temps...  que des souvenirs qui remontent... 

ça donne envie de repartir....


----------



## sylko (7 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> J'essaie en ce moment writely sur netwibes
> 
> est ce qu'on voit la photo ?
> 
> ...


 
Essaye ce site >> http://www.imageshack.us

Nettement plus simple!


----------



## Foguenne (7 Novembre 2005)

Je viens de mettre en ligne une galerie avec mes objets hospitaliers. 
C'est ici.


----------



## nico/ (7 Novembre 2005)

la société du spectacle ferait-elle pleurer ses clowns ?


----------



## alan.a (7 Novembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Essaye ce site >> http://www.imageshack.us
> 
> Nettement plus simple!



Il y a aussi cjoint.com, nettement plus francophone


----------



## Amok (7 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> voir que pendant la nuit un fenech est passé te renifler la tete



Sonnyboy était du voyage ?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Sonnyboy était du voyage ?


 
Nan si non c'est pas la tete qu'il aurait reniflé


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Essaye ce site >> http://www.imageshack.us
> 
> Nettement plus simple!



merci de répondre à mon poste ...
en rapport avec mon poste 
directement


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Si on peut.
> Mais c'est vrai que le principe de ce thread c'est que c'est l'auteur qui poste ses plus belles photos



ce poste n'était en aucun cas là pour te froisser 
car toutes tes photos sont belles ...


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ce poste n'était en aucun cas là pour te froisser


 
Oulà malheureux! Il en faut bien plus pour me froisser!


----------



## NightWalker (7 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> http://www.writely.com/File.aspx?id=adpd8thc6rqq
> 
> edit : ben non, ils sont malin ...


J'ai pu la visualiser...

Tu ne peux pas avoir un espace pour ton site perso avec ton FAI ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pu la visualiser...
> 
> Tu ne peux pas avoir un espace pour ton site perso avec ton FAI ?




mon FAI c'est club internet et j'hésite à allez les voir car c'est vraiment des brouettes ...
j'ai un emplacement perso chez un pote hébergeur mais je crois que je vais devoir en avoir un ailleurs 
car je vais l'embêter toutes les cinq minutes avec mes photos à la con ...

voilà voilà d'ailleurs je vais faire une recherche pour voir si il n'y aurait pas une discussion sur ce sujet là.


----------



## nico/ (7 Novembre 2005)

ça se passe toujours au même endroit pour la suite (en signature)


----------



## NightWalker (7 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> mon FAI c'est club internet et j'hésite à allez les voir car c'est vraiment des brouettes ...
> j'ai un emplacement perso chez un pote hébergeur mais je crois que je vais devoir en avoir un ailleurs
> car je vais l'embêter toutes les cinq minutes avec mes photos à la con ...
> 
> voilà voilà d'ailleurs je vais faire une recherche pour voir si il n'y aurait pas une discussion sur ce sujet là.



A priori tu peux le créer toi même... ici...

Après tu vas avoir juste besoin d'un logiciel FTP comme RBrowser ou CyberDuck pour transférer tes photos sur ton site perso.


----------



## AntoineD (7 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord.
> Je ne suis pas partisan de l'éditing sévère pour ce genre d'images.
> Ça reste des photos de vacances (ce n'est pas péjoratif du tout) où chaque photo compte (ou comptera) puisqu'elle renvoie à une émotion intime vécue par l'auteur.
> 
> Ce n'est pas un reportage pour Trek Magazine, ou il faudrait sortir 12 photos.



Et moi je suis re-pas-d'accord : il y a les photos qu'on garde pour soi et les proches, et celles qu'on montre aux autres, qu'on ne connait pas bien. Ceux-là doivent pouvoir regarder la photo ezt ressentir quelque émotion sans avoir à discuter 2-3 heures avec jpmiss pour se dire ah oui ! si c'est pas mal.

D'où l'envie de sélectionner : moi, par exemple, je n'ai pas tout regarder... l'impression que l'histoire se répétait  

j'ai aussi des photos innombrables de potes mais celles-ci je ne vous les montre pas directement, elles sont sur un serveur à part  Elles vous feraient chier &#8211; bien plus que celles de jpmiss c''est certain   &#8211; si je vous balançais la galerie. Mais une à une... elles arrivent parfois à vos yeux


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

Montrer... pas montrer...

Tiens, ça fait trois ans et demi que je n'ai pas montré ou préparé (aux copains qui font la gueule) un vrai plat 100% s©arab*&#8482;*

On va commencer soft avec une bricole d'apéro : Croustillants de betterave au raifort dit "Wasabi"






ça parait pas grand chose mais je ne pensais pas ressortir ma "cuisine" de mon vivant (ni après)


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je suis re-pas-d'accord : il y a les photos qu'on garde pour soi et les proches, et celles qu'on montre aux autres, qu'on ne connait pas bien. Ceux-là doivent pouvoir regarder la photo ezt ressentir quelque émotion sans avoir à discuter 2-3 heures avec jpmiss pour se dire ah oui ! si c'est pas mal.
> 
> D'où l'envie de sélectionner : moi, par exemple, je n'ai pas tout regarder... l'impression que l'histoire se répétait



C'est un peu l'interet des pages de miniatures: tu passe vite fait et tu t'arrete si une image retient ton attention..
Enfin bon, promis, j'essayerais de faire du ménage dans quelques temps


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> j'ai aussi des photos innombrables de potes mais celles-ci je ne vous les montre pas directement, elles sont sur un serveur à part  Elles vous feraient chier ? bien plus que celles de jpmiss c''est certain   ? si je vous balançais la galerie. Mais une à une... elles arrivent parfois à vos yeux




moi j'aime bien tes photos de potes... sisi, c'est vraiment sincère !


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> j'ai aussi des photos innombrables de potes mais celles-ci je ne vous les montre pas directement, elles sont sur un serveur à part  Elles vous feraient chier ? bien plus que celles de jpmiss c''est certain   ? si je vous balançais la galerie. Mais une à une... elles arrivent parfois à vos yeux



A ce propos tu notera que c'est toi qui a "balancé" ma galerie et pas moi. 
Moi je me suis contenté de poster quelques photos, et j'en aurais posté d'autres une à une de temps en temps pour qu'elles arrivent a vos yeux...


----------



## nicogala (7 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas un reportage pour Trek Magazine


Et pourtant la qualité y est largement


----------



## nicogala (7 Novembre 2005)

Une crémaillère servant à actionner des vannes géantes de 5-6 m de long sur 3-4 de haut... sais pas pourquoi mais ça m'a inspiré... (freudien ? :mouais: :rose: :affraid: )


----------



## AntoineD (7 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime bien tes photos de potes... sisi, c'est vraiment sincère !



Hum, en fouillant bien, tu dois quand même pouvoir trouver mieux que mon ex'... 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos tu notera que c'est toi qui a "balancé" ma galerie et pas moi.
> Moi je me suis contenté de poster quelques photos, et j'en aurais posté d'autres une à une de temps en temps pour qu'elles arrivent a vos yeux...



Hum, certes, je l'ai "balancée" mais euh elle est en lien dans ta signature 

De toute façon, je ne voulais pas être méchant / vexant ou quoi que ce soit d'autre. Je donnais juste mon avis pour améliorer le schmilblick  On m'a fait la remarque, déjà, mais il va falloir chercher du côté du premier thread de Postez Vos Plus Belles Photos...


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Hum, en fouillant bien, tu dois quand même pouvoir trouver mieux que mon ex'...




c'est un peu goujat de ta part de dire "mieux", non ? 

vu d'ici, elles sont très biens ces demoiselles ! 

bon, on revient au sujet ou vous nous en faites un annexe sur la question de l'editing des photo de vacances ? (en passant, Antoine devrait relire son petit Barthes illustré :rateau: )


----------



## El_ChiCo (7 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de mettre en ligne une galerie avec mes objets hospitaliers.
> C'est ici.


Superbe ta galerie Foguenne...


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2005)

bon, je chatte, je chatte mais j'ai pas encore téléchargé mes dernières photos de picardie...


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Novembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Une crémaillère servant à actionner des vannes géantes de 5-6 m de long sur 3-4 de haut... sais pas pourquoi mais ça m'a inspiré... (freudien ? :mouais: :rose: :affraid: )




Excellent, on dirait un cric géant de l'époque comme ceui-ci :







...J'oubliais :


----------



## Nephou (7 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de mettre en ligne une galerie avec mes objets hospitaliers.
> C'est ici.




Salaud !!! même dans ces forums tu viens me rappeler le boulot : on peut plus glander nulle-part alors ? 






​


----------



## jpmiss (7 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, je ne voulais pas être méchant / vexant ou quoi que ce soit d'autre. Je donnais juste mon avis pour améliorer le schmilblick




Je sais bien mon toinounet :love: et je suis d'accord avec toi mais c'est dur de faire ce tri  , elles sont un peu comme mes enfants ces photos tu vois... :love:

Allez peace:






:love:


----------



## AntoineD (7 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu goujat de ta part de dire "mieux", non ?



"Goujat", "honnête"... suit yourself, mon bon alèm   (l'ex c'est celle de gauche)



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> vu d'ici, elles sont très biens ces demoiselles !



Oui bon ça va. 



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bon, on revient au sujet ou vous nous en faites un annexe sur la question de l'editing des photo de vacances ? (en passant, Antoine devrait relire son petit Barthes illustré :rateau: )



Une annexe sur l'editing ? Pas idiot, tiens, je vais y penser... mais bon. Par où commencer ? Au fait : de quel Barthes tu parles ? Du sociologue, ou du footballeur ?


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2005)

le football, j'aime bien y jouer entre potes avec des buts en veste/pull/ticheurte/arbres... mais je ne connais pas le reste et ne veux surtout pas connaître (tu ne sais pas ce que c'est douloureux de travailler avec un suppositoire... euh supporter de Monaco :affraid: ). La sociologie, je n'y connais rien. Par contre, ya un certain Roland Barthes qui a écrit un beau livre titré "La Chambre Claire"... 

entre nous, ne le répête pas, mais le Barhes que je préfère, il s'appelle Denis et il est batteur !


----------



## AntoineD (7 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> entre nous, ne le répête pas, mais le Barhes que je préfère, il s'appelle Denis et il est batteur !



Ça va, c'est de bon goût, c'est de la musique qui claque


----------



## Nephou (7 Novembre 2005)

quelques baies _certes, le panneau à droit est plutôt gênant_


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2005)

en premier lieu, il faut travalller (note pour antoine, mon D70s fait un peu office de polaroïd classe, je ne taffe pas en numerdique mais en moyen-format...  )


----------



## alèm (7 Novembre 2005)

et parfois, ça donne un résultat étrange que je trouve bien appréciable (j'aime bien ne rien comprendre à une image)








edit : je devrais la mettre dans "autoportrait" puisque c'est de cela qu'il s'agit...


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2005)

la dernière fait partie d'un thème que je développe peu à peu, faute de temps, de voiture (cf le sujet vroum vroum ) : la mémoire terrestre de la Bataille de la Somme en 1916 (et 1918), je précise 1916 pour que vous ne croyez pas que cela eusse un rapport avec le film "joyeux Nöel". Quoiqu'il y ait quand même un rapport : les origines du réalisateur (Pas-De-Calais). C'est plus sûrement chez moi l'héritage de 25 ans passés dans une petite partie de la Somme sur les routes pour aller à la fac, les chemins où promener le Husky et les routes dégondées que j'empruntais en tant que facteur rural. Petite partie où l'on rencontre tous les kilomètres parcourus un Hommage civil ou militaire à des hommes morts là en 1916...

C'est le Mémorial Australien du petit village de Mont-Saint-Quentin dorénavant quartier rattaché à la Ville de Péronne, le quartier pavillonaire où habitent mes parents depuis 32 ans (tu as bien calculé rezba  ). Hommage aux hommes qui ont combattu ici pendant deux ans puisqu'ils s'y battaient encore en 1918.


----------



## AntoineD (8 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> en premier lieu, il faut travalller (note pour antoine, mon D70s fait un peu office de polaroïd classe, je ne taffe pas en numerdique mais en moyen-format...  )



Comment ça, "note pour Antoine" ?


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2005)

Alan m'a dit que tu devais t'acheter un moyen-format, je me trompe ?!!!


----------



## AntoineD (8 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Alan m'a dit que tu devais t'acheter un moyen-format, je me trompe ?!!!



ARghhhh ! le salaud   j'aurai sa peau


----------



## nico/ (8 Novembre 2005)

une fois suffit...


----------



## nico/ (8 Novembre 2005)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> une fois suffit...



qu'est-ce que j'ai fait deux fois ? si j'ai mis deux fois la même photo, c'est une erreur et je deviens fou


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

>




J'aime beaucoup les deux dernières  

*scarab et la chocolaterie...   :love:*


----------



## iNano (8 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> *scarab et la chocolaterie...   :love:*


Ca devrait être considéré comme hors charte des photos pareilles ! Y a des choco-maniac en cure sur ce forum !    
Elles sont superbes ces images...


----------



## nicogala (8 Novembre 2005)

Mais tu es fou ! "tjrs penser au cholestérol d'autrui..."    ... (vivement Noël  :love: )


Il y a un artiste qui fait la même chose que le deuxième chocolat mais avec une feuille de papier... Vincent Floderer ... tout ce qu'il fait est hallucinant n'empêche...


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2005)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce que j'ai fait deux fois ? si j'ai mis deux fois la même photo, c'est une erreur et je deviens fou




je préviens tout de suite ton pyschiatre ou j'attends encore un peu ?  fais des tophs l'ami !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2005)

Et je suis parti


----------



## samoussa (8 Novembre 2005)

Photo prise un dimanche matin pas loin de chez ouam 

Voir la pièce jointe 7051


----------



## jpmiss (8 Novembre 2005)

scarab' -> miam :love: :love:


----------



## Foguenne (8 Novembre 2005)

Alèm, ta dernière   

"Scarab et la chocolaterie", j'espère que tu nous en fera toute une série.


----------



## alèm (8 Novembre 2005)

je viens de m'apercevoir que le JPEG que j'ai tiré du RAW est un peu moins contrasté, un peu moins bouché avec un ciel moins dramatique., je vais faire un tirage de lecture de deux versions... j'irais présenter ça à l'historial de Péronne quand j'aurais un peu plus avancé... 
oh ! je suis con ! c'est déjà le prochain endroit où j'expose  (en fait, l'expo ne sera pas sur moi )!


----------



## AntoineD (8 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Alèm, ta dernière
> 
> "Scarab et la chocolaterie", j'espère que tu nous en fera toute une série.



Arrête tes conneries, j'ai à moitié la chiasse aujourd'hui...  :rateau: :rose: :hosto:


----------



## nico/ (9 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je préviens tout de suite ton pyschiatre ou j'attends encore un peu ?  fais des tophs l'ami !



 je prends mes pillules et dès que mon scanner remarche je reviens


----------



## jpmiss (9 Novembre 2005)




----------



## mactambour (9 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> * ...ce mini chat...*





... Je pensais à la Tunisie et puis je vois... Bon c'est un peu pareil.. pour ce qui est du mini chat et du soleil...

Ici, aujourd'hui, pas de soleil, pas de chat surtout pas un temps pareil... Rentrée de Montpellier sur l'A9, pluie, voitures, nuit tombante...







​


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Novembre 2005)

En me baladant...


----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2005)

étrange le geste !


----------



## macmarco (9 Novembre 2005)

La gare de Rennes, en construction, il y a quelques années :


----------



## alan.a (10 Novembre 2005)

!!

À l'époque, j'avais réalisé quelques photos de tout petits ouvriers qui démolissaient l'immense bunker.
Parmi mes premiers n&b pas top top, désormais enfoui au fond des cartons.


----------



## N°6 (10 Novembre 2005)

Pas trop le temps de faire des photos ces temps-ci, mais je vous regarde  Toujours plein de belles choses, continuez ! :love:

Allez, pour ne pas poster à vide, et comme j'ai retrouvé le carton "Photos" qui hibernait depuis mon dernier déménagement, un échantillon de ma période "je m'essaie au moyen format avec un Lubitel 2 qu'a pas même pas de cellule". Je retenterais bien, tiens...


----------



## macinside (10 Novembre 2005)

toujours des petites renault


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> un échantillon de ma période "je m'essaie au moyen format avec un Lubitel 2 qu'a pas même pas de cellule". Je retenterais bien, tiens...



J'aime bien


----------



## IceandFire (10 Novembre 2005)

oué ca fait pochette de scud  ... pour un groupe de pop indie suédois


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oué ca fait pochette de scud  ... pour un groupe de pop indie suédois




Genre Fra Lippo Lippi?


----------



## nico/ (10 Novembre 2005)

la politique à l'heure de la publicité ?


----------



## AntoineD (10 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oué ca fait pochette de scud  ... pour un groupe de pop indie suédois



C'est exa(ct).


----------



## alèm (10 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Genre Fra Lippo Lippi?




mythique !    

mais ils étaient pas plus minimalistes ?


----------



## N°6 (10 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oué ca fait pochette de scud  ... pour un groupe de pop indie suédois



 Je trouvais aussi, d'ailleurs je la garde au chaud pour le jour où je me déciderai à remonter un groupe. 





			
				Alem a dit:
			
		

> Comodo de Foguenne


Sûr que vous faîtes un bien beau couple de varans


----------



## jpmiss (10 Novembre 2005)

nico/ c'est toi qui peint les tags ou tu ne fais "que" les photographier?
En tous cas j'aime bien ce côté collé a l'actu 

Bon si non moi je suis encore dans le desert:






Avec les "Desert Sessions Vol 3 & 4" dans les oreilles :love:


----------



## N°6 (10 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon si non moi je suis encore dans le desert



Rhaaa... Ça fait envie...   :love:


----------



## mactambour (10 Novembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaa... Ça fait envie...   :love:



Oh que oui ça fait envie et en plus c'est bôôôôôôôôô, très beau...   

Le désert de Gobi ? Ce n'est pas le Sahara...  il me semble   


 :love:


----------



## nicogala (10 Novembre 2005)

Bassin de Ste Marthe où j'ai passé un bon mois en stage...  
La vue et la lumière m'ont inspiré


----------



## NightWalker (10 Novembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Bassin de Ste Marthe où j'ai passé un bon mois en stage...
> La vue et la lumière m'ont inspiré


Belle prise   nette du premier plan jusqu'à l'arrière plan...




_t'as le temps de te ballader toi pendant ton stage _


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

Il faudrait vider la baignoire 
Qui s'en charge ?




			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> "Scarab et la chocolaterie", j'espère que tu nous en fera toute une série...



Ch'ui d'ssus mon bon Paul  :love: 

*Le palet d'Or fantôme*







Selection complète et définitive dans une dizaine  A+


----------



## alèm (10 Novembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Sûr que vous faîtes un bien beau couple de varans




nous avons de belles langues, je te l'accorde volontiers !!! 

et on s'en sert souvent !! 

(pour lêcher la bière, qu'alliez-vous penser !  )


----------



## mactambour (10 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Ch'ui d'ssus mon bon Paul  :love:
> 
> *Le palet d'Or fantôme*
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas encore Noël !!! :hein: 

alors on donne des pâtes de fruits ...  pas des chocolats !!!  


:love: :love:


----------



## nicogala (10 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait vider la baignoire
> Qui s'en charge ?


Attends, je viens de prendre ma caltoche et je trouve 4,8 heures pour tout vider... au débit moyen de 2 600L/s (ça me parait très peu :mouais: )

[Edit]J'avais oublié un 0   -> c'est 48h


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas encore Noël !!! :hein:
> 
> alors on donne des pâtes de fruits ...  pas des chocolats !!!
> 
> ...




On est dessus ma petite dame  :love:

Mais sont pas encore prises  

(moulage des pâtes de fruit dans l'amidon, avant mise à température)






PS: et après les fêtes de noêl, j'attaque Pâques, comme ça vous serrez au courant des tendances 2006


----------



## esope (10 Novembre 2005)

allez hop un petit travail sur le graphisme des différentes facades

















superbes les photos de chocolats il donne envie d'être manger...
et bravo aussi à tous ls autres bonne nuit et à bientôt


----------



## Le Gognol (11 Novembre 2005)

​
Galerie photo du premier concert de São Paris ("Nuits Zébrées", Radio Nova)


----------



## macmarco (11 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> !!
> 
> À l'époque, j'avais réalisé quelques photos de tout petits ouvriers qui démolissaient l'immense bunker.
> Parmi mes premiers n&b pas top top, désormais enfoui au fond des cartons.




Je l'avais pris en photo juste avant sa démolition :





C'est vrai qu'il était énorme !


----------



## alan.a (11 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Je l'avais pris en photo juste avant sa démolition
> C'est vrai qu'il était énorme !



J'aurai tant aimé voir l'intérieur !!!


Ca y est, la saison vient de démarrer :love:


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2005)

Le Parlement de Bretagne, à Rennes :


----------



## NightWalker (12 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Le Parlement de Bretagne, à Rennes :



On dirait une vieille carte postale 












​


----------



## alan.a (12 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, la saison vient de démarrer :love:





			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Le Parlement de Bretagne, à Rennes :



Curieux enchaînement  

... fevrier 1994


----------



## mactambour (12 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Le Parlement de Bretagne, à Rennes :
> ......_* très impressionnant ce Parlement...   *_




Je serais grande, moi aussi je ferais des photos "sepia"....  






:love: 
​


----------



## manulemafatais (12 Novembre 2005)

voici quelques photos prise avant-hier depuis le déco du 800 des colimaçons (st-leu vous connaissez ?)




une ptit' grappe...




bonnes conditions n'en déplaise aux raleurs.














et le pti lien qui va bien www.lvlr.net/crocvl/ pour tous savoir sur la coupe de France de parapente à La Réunion


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Je serais grande, moi aussi je ferais des photos "sepia"....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





C'est qui, c'est qui ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jolie photo, mactambour !


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> voici quelques photos prise avant-hier depuis le déco du 800 des colimaçons (st-leu vous connaissez ?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Elle me plaît beaucoup celle-ci !  

On dirait du Miro :


----------



## IceandFire (12 Novembre 2005)

je pense que c'est mactambour herself


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> je pense que c'est mactambour herself




Oui, je pense aussi.


----------



## Macounette (12 Novembre 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> voici quelques photos prise avant-hier depuis le déco du 800 des colimaçons (st-leu vous connaissez ?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rhâââââ superbe :love: :love: :love: que de souvenirs :love:


----------



## mactambour (12 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que c'est mactambour herself





			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Oui, je pense aussi.




Vous pensez vraiment bien tous les deux !!!   

Vous voyez ! je suis poursuivie par le sepia... si jeune et pourtant ! :rose: 


_(L'image, en dehors de quelques petites retouches légères, n'a pas été corrigée en couleurs....)_


Pour Macmarco :love: 
Pour IceandFire :love:

----------

... Les images de parapentes sont superbes... un régal..Bravo Manulemafatais !!!


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2005)

Détail de la façade du Palais du Commerce(La Poste, pour les rennais), à Rennes :


----------



## mactambour (12 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Détail de la façade du Palais du Commerce(La Poste, pour les rennais), à Rennes :




demande si je ne préfère pas ton sépia avec une pointe de cacao à 70%...en plus;   

 ou alors c'est qu'il parait trop jaune sur mon écran peut-être mal étalonné ??? 

Mais cette façade est superbe.   

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2005)

En attendant l'éditing "Hot Fudge Chocolate"


Après "Le Palet d'or fantôme" l'épisode logique est "l'Attaque Des Clones" 






Ou encore l'attaque des Prou(s)t pour les ado en pleine période pipi-caca, zizi-panpan :bebe:  
(c'est pour m'éviter les histoires de chiasse sur mes sujets ça   )


----------



## Foguenne (12 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> ...Ou encore l'attaque des Prou(s)t ...



   
Très très chouette.


----------



## VICTORIA75 (12 Novembre 2005)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne pas postez ici vos plus belles photos : les plus réussies, artistiques, etc...avec quelques infos sur la prise de vue.
> 
> Le temps de touver un scanner à plat et je poste les miennes (je n'ai pas encore de photos qui sortent du lot en numérique).
> 
> ...


DSCN1339.JP


----------



## VICTORIA75 (13 Novembre 2005)

Bon j'ai essayé mais ça n'a pas marché

à l'aide !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2005)

ben faut que t'aille voire dans gérér "les pièces jointes" dans la fenêtres "options supplémentaires" en dessous de ta boîte de réponse dans laquelle tu écris


----------



## macmarco (13 Novembre 2005)

VICTORIA75 a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai essayé mais ça n'a pas marché
> 
> à l'aide !!!




Victoria, clique dans ma signature(l'icône orange).


----------



## macmarco (13 Novembre 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> demande si je ne préfère pas ton sépia avec une pointe de cacao à 70%...en plus;
> 
> ou alors c'est qu'il parait trop jaune sur mon écran peut-être mal étalonné ???
> 
> ...





La couleur "normale" de la façade est dans les tons ocre jaune. 
C'est vrai que je pourrais essayer le cacao.


----------



## Nat Design (13 Novembre 2005)

Une tite photo de Saas Fee


----------



## jpmiss (13 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> La couleur "normale" de la façade est dans les tons ocre jaune.



Moi aussi je la vois dans les jaunes pisseux. C'est dommage.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Novembre 2005)




----------



## macmarco (13 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je la vois dans les jaunes pisseux. C'est dommage.




Comme ça vous préférez ?


----------



## Madmac (13 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça vous préférez ?



non... trop rose.
à mon goût.


----------



## mactambour (13 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça vous préférez ?



Sans être tout à fait d'accord avec MadMac, je pense que maintenant c'est beaucoup mieux... enfin, plus exactement cela me plait davantage, mais pour être tatillonne, un peu trop de rouge peut-être??
  
Trop de différence avec la première trop jaune...   

Pov' Macmarco !!! On est vraiment durs !!! Oui mais que veux tu avec des pros, il faut le meilleur !!!   

:love: :love:


----------



## mactambour (13 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



Il est très beau ton biscuit... vanille chocolat... 
  

Je me demande comment tu as fait pour faire ça ?  

 :love:


----------



## macmarco (13 Novembre 2005)

C'que vous êtes difficiles !


----------



## IceandFire (13 Novembre 2005)

ça dépend aussi et surtout de l'écran des gens  .... CRT, TFT...réglages divers, chaud,froid,maj...etc


----------



## NightWalker (13 Novembre 2005)

Nat Design a dit:
			
		

> Une tite photo de Saas Fee


Hummmmmm, je respire... :love:


----------



## NightWalker (13 Novembre 2005)

Bon alors pour les gourmand et surtout les gourmandes :love:





​


PS : désolé pour l'ampoule... :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (13 Novembre 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande comment tu as fait pour faire ça ?



J'ai simplement marché sur la crete de cette dune (avant les autres  )


----------



## IceandFire (13 Novembre 2005)

moi je suis plus islande  ... alors si tu voulais...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis plus islande  ... alors si tu voulais...



Y a qu'a demander


----------



## IceandFire (13 Novembre 2005)

ahhh!!!!! :love: lucky man


----------



## AntoineD (13 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y a qu'a demander



schööönnnn


----------



## alan.a (14 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y a qu'a demander



As tu vu les Black Mountains ?
J'ai vu l'immense et somptueux triptyque de Dan Holdsworth :love: :love: :love: et d'y être, ça doit laisser des traces à vie !!!


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2005)

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas la chance d'aller traîner en Islande (moi par exemple ) ou au Sahara (là, j'y ai un peu traîné, en Mauritanie, il y a longtemps), vous pouvez vous rabattre, en désespoir de cause, sur la Lozère, plus précisément sur le Causse Méjean, du côté du Gargo.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui n'ont pas la chance d'aller traîner en Islande (moi par exemple ) ou au Sahara (là, j'y ai un peu traîné, en Mauritanie, il y a longtemps), vous pouvez vous rabattre, en désespoir de cause, sur la Lozère, plus précisément sur le Causse Méjean, du côté du Gargo.




Ah les vieux souvenirs qui remontent...


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2005)

Histoire d'enfoncer le clou (publicitaire ), pour ceux qui préfèrent l'Aubrac, toujours vert, c'est bien connu !


----------



## jpmiss (14 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Histoire d'enfoncer le clou (publicitaire ), pour ceux qui préfèrent l'Aubrac, toujours vert, c'est bien connu !



Dans le genre, le plateau du Cézalier n'est pas mal non plus:





Photo prise a l'époque ou j'avais encore le temps de piloter des petits avions en bois.

Pour Alan, les Black Mountain c'est dans quelle partie de l'Islande? J'en ai presque fait le tour et ce nom ne me dit rien. J'ai du voir le nom en Islandais mais là du coup pour s'en souvenir c'est autre chose


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Dans le genre, le plateau du Cézalier n'est pas mal non plus



Bien d'accord avec toi, c'est moins "à la mode" que l'Aubrac, mais c'est superbe aussi et les Salers, dans un autre genre, sont tout aussi belles que les Aubrac.  

Mais il faut dire que quand je suis en Lozère, le Cézallier n'est pas loin mais l'Aubrac est tout à côté.   

Bon, je n'ai pas encore chargé de photos du Mont Lozère (j'ai fini, tanné par mon gamin depuis deux ans) par mettre quelques photos sur notre site (enfin, le sien surtout  ) d'où les deux que vous avez du subir.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Novembre 2005)

Et a coté du Cézallier on peut faire des balades au pied du Sancy pour digérer la truffade.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> As tu vu les Black Mountains ?
> J'ai vu l'immense et somptueux triptyque de Dan Holdsworth :love: :love: :love: et d'y être, ça doit laisser des traces à vie !!!



D'apres ce que je viens de lire ici j'ai du passer pas loin mais le temps etait tres couvert ce jour là. Impossible de rentrer dans les terres.


----------



## olof (14 Novembre 2005)

Un peu moins couvert dans mon cas, mais je ne suis pas non plus allé dans les terres à cet endroit...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

brrrrrrrrrrrr :affraid: il fait froid par ici     

il est où le soleil ?  


bravoooooo a tous !!!!!  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> brrrrrrrrrrrr :affraid: il fait froid par ici
> 
> il est où le soleil ?



Y a parfois du soleil aussi en Islande:


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> brrrrrrrrrrrr :affraid: il fait froid par ici
> 
> il est où le soleil ?
> 
> ...



T'en fais pas, le printemps finit toujours par revenir.


----------



## AntoineD (14 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y a parfois du soleil aussi en Islande:



putain que c'est beau tout ça


----------



## mactambour (14 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> putain que c'est beau tout ça



ce festival magnifique auquel je suis contente d'apporter une petite contribution...
:rose: 

Un plateau, des montagnes, une gorge profonde avec des palmiers... Un désert... encore !!  







 
​
-----

Merci JP pour l'explication du biscuit.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Novembre 2005)

Les déserts, qu'il soient en afrique, en islande ou dans le macif central c'est toujours pareil: ca change tout le temps 

C'est pour ca que c'est beau.


----------



## Luc G (14 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Les déserts, qu'il soient en afrique, en islande ou dans le macif central c'est toujours pareil: ca change tout le temps
> 
> C'est pour ca que c'est beau.



Je ne saurais pas mieux dire !


----------



## IceandFire (14 Novembre 2005)

c'est vraiment magique l'islande...pays de glace et de feu ...


----------



## olof (14 Novembre 2005)

Je confirme, l'Islande c'est vraiment magnifique. Et même si on a pas beaucoup vu la pluie en 2 semaines, quand on la voit, ça laisse des traces


----------



## La SAGEsse (14 Novembre 2005)

Des bambous, en Cévennes...


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Novembre 2005)

superbe  :love:
Très jolie photo la sagesse...


----------



## La SAGEsse (14 Novembre 2005)

Et une fleur, en Cévenne aussi...


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Novembre 2005)

ah, c'est juste un peu dommage, je trouve, qu'elle soit un peu brûlée par le flash, et légèrement floue... Sinon, jolie fleur


----------



## jpmiss (14 Novembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Des bambous, en Cévennes...


J'aime bien


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



 :love:


----------



## yvos (14 Novembre 2005)

Back from China  :






Karakorum Highway, vers le Pakistan


----------



## AntoineD (14 Novembre 2005)

Back ? oh va fallloir que tu passes prendre le kawa pour me montrer tout ça


----------



## jpmiss (14 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Back from China  :


 
Saligaud!


----------



## yvos (14 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Saligaud!




une autre, sur la même route, un peu plus loin, et je vais me coucher


----------



## jpmiss (14 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> une autre, sur la même route, un peu plus loin, et je vais me coucher


 
Ouais c'est ça! Casse toi   



Bordel faut que je reparte moi y a trop de choses a voir pour rester toute la journée au 2eme sous-sol!


----------



## Foguenne (14 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bordel faut que je reparte moi y a trop de choses a voir pour rester toute la journée au 2eme sous-sol!



Pareil marre du troisième étage de l'hôsto. 
 

Bravo à tous pour ces superbes images.  (Luc G, c'est chouette que tu postes ici.    )


----------



## NightWalker (14 Novembre 2005)

Ouaiss... ben moi aussi y en a marre  ( de quoi au fait :mouais: )

Merci tout le monde pour ces superbes images...


----------



## alan.a (14 Novembre 2005)

Rennes, Saas Fe, Egypte, Islande, Lozère, Aubrac, Islande, Algérie, Islande, Cevennes, Chine ...

Bon, ben d'abord que moi je reviens de mon grossiste en bois, et ben c'était super mieux que vous, et que c'était aussi une superbe aventure


----------



## jpmiss (14 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> une autre, sur la même route, un peu plus loin, et je vais me coucher


 
Et il est arrivé a pied par la Chine?


----------



## y&b (14 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et il est arrivé a pied par la Chine?









Ça faisait longtemps ...


----------



## alan.a (14 Novembre 2005)

... 
A l'idée de voir la Chine, la jeune fille est envahie d'une étrange pâleur


----------



## El_ChiCo (14 Novembre 2005)

et vous trouvez ça drôle ?


----------



## peyret (14 Novembre 2005)

superbe image ? hmmmm... !!!






lp


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

(faut que j'allonge le message pfui y'a rien à dire juste à regarder)


			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Back from China  :
> Karakorum Highway, vers le Pakistan



Argggh pas parti assez longtemps !! pas encore de crédit coup de boule 

Bon chacun voyage comme il peut (Alan  ) ... et pour l'Aubrac je laisse la main à LucG

Fêves de cacao avant torréfaction.







Je sens que je ne vais pas tarder à me casser, ça me démange sérieux et vous n'arrangez pas les choses


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2005)

Alors pour petit scarabée, un peu d'Aubrac en vert et en blanc, mais évidemment ce n'est pas le même niveau de photos que lui ou Alan


----------



## benao (15 Novembre 2005)

éh bé, je trouve qu'en ce moment, les photos sur ce fil sont épatantes!!!!

par contre je trouve que ca manque de n&b, non? d'où mon intervention!!!


----------



## alan.a (15 Novembre 2005)

Pour t'accompagner, un petit n&b (enfin une photo couleur quasi monochrome convertie en n&b)


----------



## yvos (15 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> nico/ c'est toi qui peint les tags ou tu ne fais "que" les photographier?
> En tous cas j'aime bien ce côté collé a l'actu
> 
> Bon si non moi je suis encore dans le desert:
> ...


 
Mon dieu, petit père, mais c'est le désert blanc!!!

Sais tu que c'est mon terrain de jeu cet endroit! J'adore!!!! :love: 

(j'y suis allé une quinzaine de fois quand j'habitais là bas!)

...tain, j'suis vert!


----------



## jpmiss (15 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ...tain, j'suis vert!



Arrete tu va me faire pleurer (vu d'où tu reviens) 
Si non bah c'est vrai que c'est trop super top génial le désert blanc 

benao: super ta toile. avec un tout petit peu de rosée elle aurait peut etre été encore mieux mais on se balade pas tout le temps avec un brumisateur sur soit


----------



## yvos (15 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Arrete tu va me faire pleurer (vu d'où tu reviens)
> Si non bah c'est vrai que c'est trop super top génial le désert blanc


 
c'est la nostalgie qui me prend  
Sympa ta galerie en tout cas...t'as pas plus de photos du Caire?

Es tu allé ailleurs que dans le désert blanc, genre la grande traversée vers le sahara occidental, ou vers Daklha ou Siwa?


----------



## IceandFire (15 Novembre 2005)

Mais c'est le guide du routard ici !!!


----------



## esope (15 Novembre 2005)

en rebellion contre tout ces beaux panoramas voici un retour aux choses communes, les photos de ma soirée d'hier : un pub, des fléchettes et de la bière... le top  




















merci à mon pote Ryan qui s'est gentillement prêté au jeu de la partie de fléchettes-photo...(et le tout avec le flash dans la gueule :rose: )


----------



## nikolo (15 Novembre 2005)

esope a dit:
			
		

> en rebellion contre tout ces beaux panoramas voici un retour aux choses communes, les photos de ma soirée d'hier : un pub, des fléchettes et de la bière... le quote]
> 
> AH, pas de fille??? c'est pas une bonne soirée alors....
> 
> ...


----------



## yvos (15 Novembre 2005)

j'espere au moins que t'as bu les deux pintes


----------



## esope (15 Novembre 2005)

> AH, pas de fille??? c'est pas une bonne soirée alors....



c'était une soirée braguette ca fait du bien de temps en temps et puis les fléchettes c'est pas top drague...



> y a une ambiance de dingue là-d'dans



Ca c'est une petite salle un peu à part pour jouer aux fléchettes sans tuer personne!!
mais sinon y'a régulièrement des petits concerts c'est sympa.



> j'espere au moins que t'as bu les deux pintes



deux?! rigolo va! mais chut car pinte de bière plus voiture ca fait pas bon ménage...:rose:


----------



## nico/ (15 Novembre 2005)

il faut que j'apprenne à cadrer plus large, parce que le scanner de négatifs il rogne quand même pas mal les bords...
et les bleus ne ressortent pas aussi bien que sur papier.
bref,


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Novembre 2005)

Après la nature,  le  "concrete" !


----------



## jpmiss (15 Novembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Après la nature, le "concrete" !


 
Super! J'adore! :love: 

Yvos: nan j'ai rien fait d'autre. C'etait "un court séjour" de 5 jours de trek dans le désert et donc un bref passage au Caire a l'aller et au retour.


----------



## macmarco (15 Novembre 2005)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> il faut que j'apprenne à cadrer plus large, parce que le scanner de négatifs il rogne quand même pas mal les bords...
> et les bleus ne ressortent pas aussi bien que sur papier.
> bref,



Si tu as Photoshop, tu peux utiliser, notamment, un calque de réglage pour corriger la balance des couleurs. 

Là, je l'ai fait au pif, n'ayant pas la référence des couleurs  d'origine :






PS : Là, je ne l'ai pas fait, mais tu peux aussi faire une correction sélective.


----------



## nico/ (15 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> PS : Là, je ne l'ai pas fait, mais tu peux aussi faire une correction sélective.




coool, merci. parce que pour le coup, c'est à cela que ressemblent les tirages papiers de cette photo. mais je les ai tous donnés, donc j'ai scanné le négatif. je vais apprendre à me servir de totoshop, ouaip 
pour info, c'est une planche en bois peinte en bleue retrouvée en bord de mer. lavée, lessivée par la mer, donc.


----------



## macmarco (15 Novembre 2005)

Pendant les travaux, la cohabitation de l'ancienne gare de Rennes et de la nouvelle :


----------



## macmarco (15 Novembre 2005)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> coool, merci. parce que pour le coup, c'est à cela que ressemblent les tirages papiers de cette photo. mais je les ai tous donnés, donc j'ai scanné le négatif. je vais apprendre à me servir de totoshop, ouaip
> pour info, c'est une planche en bois peinte en bleue retrouvée en bord de mer. lavée, lessivée par la mer, donc.




De rien !  

Au fait, j'aime beaucoup ce genre de choses !


----------



## fdlandas (15 Novembre 2005)




----------



## jpmiss (16 Novembre 2005)

fdlandas a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Luc G (16 Novembre 2005)

Il est partout le jpmiss !  

Bon, pour faire la sieste, il y a aussi ça :






Là aussi, tu y est allé ?


----------



## IceandFire (16 Novembre 2005)

mon dieu que la nature est belle....


----------



## jpmiss (16 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il est partout le jpmiss !
> 
> Bon, pour faire la sieste, il y a aussi ça
> 
> Là aussi, tu y est allé ?


 
Regarde bien sur le versant sud du tronc et tu verra gravé: "jpmiss was here august 1986".

  

Chouette photo


----------



## Luc G (16 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Regarde bien sur le versant sud du tronc et tu verra gravé: "jpmiss was here august 1986".



Tu fais comme les chiens ? tu marques ton territoire ?


----------



## alan.a (16 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il est partout le jpmiss !
> 
> Bon, pour faire la sieste, il y a aussi ça :
> 
> ...



L"équivalent en ville 
C'est tout de suite autre chose


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> une autre, sur la même route, un peu plus loin, et je vais me coucher







jolieeeeeeeee !!!!!
 :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour faire la sieste, il y a aussi ça .....




ben elle est où la chaise longue ?  


 :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Novembre 2005)

Toujours NY, en effet où j'espère y retourner pour le nouvel an


----------



## AntoineD (16 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> L"équivalent en ville
> C'est tout de suite autre chose



Bande de petits joueurs le mien est plus gros : 






(Non l'arbre n'est pas dans le coffre de la voiture  )


(... et ça se passait au Bénin, entre Comé et Ouidah &#8211; sud-ouest)


----------



## IceandFire (16 Novembre 2005)

Les routes penches au bénin


----------



## alan.a (16 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Les routes penches au bénin



C'est un cadrage Starsky et Hutch, pour donner de la vitesse à la voiture 



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Bande de petits joueurs le mien est plus gros :



Le mien est plus doux


----------



## jpmiss (16 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Bande de petits joueurs le mien est plus gros :


----------



## alan.a (16 Novembre 2005)

On en reparle dans  140 ans ...


----------



## IceandFire (16 Novembre 2005)

au moins !!!!   ....


----------



## Luc G (16 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> On en reparle dans  140 ans ...



Celui-là m'a dit : 140 ans, c'est peut-être un peu juste, vous êtes trop pressé !  
Ce n'est pas toujours facile de grandir sur l'Aubrac !


----------



## AntoineD (16 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Celui-là m'a dit : 140 ans, c'est peut-être un peu juste, vous êtes trop pressé !
> Ce n'est pas toujours facile de grandir sur l'Aubrac !



Mouais ! 

On va remettre d'été dans tout ça avec un petit arbre modeste, hein  :


----------



## Klakmuf (16 Novembre 2005)




----------



## mactambour (16 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ..;*...Est-ce un baobab ???*



au plus gros ???
  

Et celui-ci alors ?






A Dubrovnik il y a très longtemps, le plus gros platane du monde - disait-on.
Maman devant : 1,50 m

 :love:  ​
PS il faut excuser la qualité de l'image... Merci

---
Pour Klakmuf spéciales admirations devant la volupté du chien... Ou de la demoiselle chien  ?


----------



## AntoineD (16 Novembre 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> au plus gros ???
> 
> 
> Et celui-ci alors ?



Ah ! oui, belle pièce 

​


			
				mactambour a dit:
			
		

> PS il faut excuser la qualité de l'image... Merci



Oh mais elle est très bien, la qualité d'image


----------



## yvos (16 Novembre 2005)

le mercredi c'est le jour des gros arbres


----------



## jpmiss (16 Novembre 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Et celui-ci alors ?



    

Le mien c'etait bien un baobab


----------



## yvos (16 Novembre 2005)

prétentieux 

à table!


----------



## N°6 (16 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> à table!



Quelle lumière ! :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (16 Novembre 2005)

Tanzanie.


----------



## g.robinson (16 Novembre 2005)

Encore un arbre.
Faut que j'y retourne un soir de pleine lune :afraid:


----------



## yvos (16 Novembre 2005)

ambiance Tim Burton


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Novembre 2005)

bientôt arbre de saison


----------



## Pitchoune (16 Novembre 2005)

Arrêtez! Vous me faites froid dans le dos avec vos arbres! On se croirait dans le "Cercle"!:afraid:


----------



## iMax (16 Novembre 2005)

:love:

Très belle photo d'une des plus belle voitures au monde, Nicolas.... :love:


----------



## mactambour (16 Novembre 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtez! Vous me faites froid dans le dos avec vos arbres! On se croirait dans le "Cercle"!:afraid:



Mais il te fera chaud dans le dos !!
  






Erable à Simiane la Rotonde

 :love:  ​


----------



## Nathalex (16 Novembre 2005)

Le week-end dernier à La Clusaz. Magnifique couleur du couchant sur les sommets finement saupoudrés. J'avais même pas de pied, je savais pas comment faire sortir ces couleurs : j'ai bracketté sans arrêt alors, j'ai pas pu faire mieux que ça






Faudrait un jour que j'essaie le RAW.....


----------



## alan.a (16 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Direction l'Anse des Cascades à La Réunion



Pfiou, un truc de fille 

ile Tanna, Vanuatu, le même en plus gros, habité, et livré avec les esprits


----------



## jpmiss (16 Novembre 2005)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> Le week-end dernier à La Clusaz. Magnifique couleur du couchant sur les sommets finement saupoudrés. J'avais même pas de pied, je savais pas comment faire sortir ces couleurs : j'ai bracketté sans arrêt alors, j'ai pas pu faire mieux que ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super parce que je sais d'experience que c'est pas facile d'avoir la lune aussi bien. En général elle est sur exposée. En plus a vue de nez tu devait travailler avec un équivalent de 300 mm 24*36 pour qu'elle soit aussi grosse (a moins que tu n'ai beaucoup recadré). Pas facile sans pied et a faible lumière


----------



## jpmiss (16 Novembre 2005)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtez! Vous me faites froid dans le dos avec vos arbres! On se croirait dans le "Cercle"!:afraid:



Le cercle n'est plus petite... Mais ses membres sont toujours là et ils t'observent....


----------



## alèm (16 Novembre 2005)

_non rien..._ 



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jpmiss.


----------



## El_ChiCo (16 Novembre 2005)

puisque vous semblez être dans les arbres :


----------



## Nathalex (17 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En plus a vue de nez tu devait travailler avec un équivalent de 300 mm 24*36 pour qu'elle soit aussi grosse (a moins que tu n'ai beaucoup recadré).



Ton nez a une excellente vue !!


----------



## AntoineD (17 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pfiou, un truc de fille
> 
> ile Tanna, Vanuatu, le même en plus gros, habité, et livré avec les esprits



Hum, je crois que le mien est plus gros, quand même. Question de perspective. Quand j'y retourne, promis ! je mets un mec à côté pour qu'on voie bien la taille..


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2005)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> Le week-end dernier à La Clusaz. Magnifique couleur du couchant sur les sommets finement saupoudrés. J'avais même pas de pied, je savais pas comment faire sortir ces couleurs : j'ai bracketté sans arrêt alors, j'ai pas pu faire mieux que ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaaaah La Clusaz... :love: :love: 
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## manulemafatais (17 Novembre 2005)

Un peu moins vite ici, pensez à ceux qui rame sans adsl. 
 Y'en a même qui postent des images de mon île pendant que j'ai le dos tourné...



Prenons de la hauteur, du recul avec l'existence...


----------



## jpmiss (17 Novembre 2005)

Joli


----------



## manulemafatais (17 Novembre 2005)

Joli


----------



## g.robinson (18 Novembre 2005)

Petit tour sur une autre île, Ré ma voisine...


----------



## esope (18 Novembre 2005)

voilà une petite série prise pendant un mini vernissage entre amis hier soir dans un bar lounge. Les cadrages sont pas fabuleux mais j'aime l'ambiance qui ressort des couleur...


















(et pour info elles sont toutes prises a 800 iso pour eviter de descendre en dessous du 10e ou 15e de seconde pour limiter mes flous de bougé et franchement la qualité est super j'suis trop content d'mon p'tit 350D  :love: :love: :love: )


----------



## AntoineD (18 Novembre 2005)

Et tu photographies en RAW ou en JPEG ? Je dirais JPEG... non ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Un peu moins vite ici, pensez à ceux qui rame sans adsl.
> Y'en a même qui postent des images de mon île pendant que j'ai le dos tourné...




maintenant je sais où se trouve le triangle des bermudes  



 :love: :love: :love:


----------



## olof (18 Novembre 2005)

Avec un peu de retard...

Un arbre pour célibataire


----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2005)

esope a dit:
			
		

> (et pour info elles sont toutes prises a 800 iso pour eviter de descendre en dessous du 10e ou 15e de seconde pour limiter mes flous de bougé



Moi j'aime bien un peu de bougé de temps en temps:


----------



## Klakmuf (18 Novembre 2005)

Photo prise par un copain au salon de La Roche.






Désolé, mais le hosting m'a tout vérolé la photo :rose:


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime bien un peu de bougé de temps en temps:



Yeaaaaah...Cairo by night :love:

t'as pas acheté un lapin empaillé avec un narguilé dans la bouche (ils en vendent au bout de cette rue  )


----------



## mactambour (18 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Yeaaaaah...Cairo by night :love:
> 
> t'as pas acheté un lapin empaillé avec un narguilé dans la bouche (ils en vendent au bout de cette rue  )




La Grange by night... 






 :love:  
​


----------



## esope (18 Novembre 2005)

> Et tu photographies en RAW ou en JPEG ? Je dirais JPEG... non ?



oui je travaille pratiquement qu'en jpeg pour ne pas passer trop de temps derrière l'ordi qui rame pour ouvrir mes raw les travailler avec dpp et les nregistrer, j'utilise le raw pour des photos importantes pour mon boulot ou qui concerne un projet vraiment en cours... 

Voilà, mais si tu me demandes c'est que ça dois se voir, peut-être sont elles trop sombres pour que tu me dises ça? :mouais: 



> Moi j'aime bien un peu de bougé de temps en temps:



moi aussi dans certaines conditions or dans mon bar je pense pas que ça aurait pu ressortir comme un geste vraiment voulu et surtout assez visible... 

merci de vos réactions elles font avancer mon schmilblick n'hésitez pas à m'en faire part 
à bientôt...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

*i* comme... i fait pas chaud






premières sorties avec le 70-200L f4 + extender x1.4


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2005)

il est où le loup garou?


----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> premières sorties avec le 70-200L f4 + extender x1.4



Ho putain! 

Désolé c'est sortit tout seul :rose:


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2005)

laisse tomber, avec un extender, trop facile


----------



## esope (18 Novembre 2005)

> petit scarabée	i comme... i fait pas chaud
> premières sorties avec le 70-200L f4 + extender x1.4



   Superbes 
rien à dire de plus


----------



## mactambour (18 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> laisse tomber, avec un extender, trop facile



Eclairez ma lanterne, avec toutes ces lunes dans le noir je n'y vois vraiment plus...
Extender ???


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2005)

c'était du second degré 

extender, c'est un multiplicateur de focale, non?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> il est où le loup garou?





Une petite chouette pas trop farouche (pas de recadrage, mais toujours à 200 x 1.4 [x 1.6 20D]) ça ira ?  







Pour l'oiseau avec le soleil c'était à main levée...l'extender oui mais avec du Xanax c'est mieux 

Merci  merci :rose:


----------



## macinside (18 Novembre 2005)

photo faite cette été


----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> photo faite cette été



Pas mal 
Et en enlevant les roues du skate ca donne ça:


----------



## yvos (18 Novembre 2005)




----------



## jpmiss (18 Novembre 2005)

Superbe! 
Ca me fait penser a ca:


----------



## jahrom (18 Novembre 2005)

2 photos d'hier soir. J'aime ces petits bars dans lesquels on refait le monde...:love::love:


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Novembre 2005)

Quelle suprise !
J'ai pris des photos de concert d'un ami quand j'étais à NY. Il en a mises certaines sur son site internet (onglet galerie et en fond de certaines pages) dont voici l'adresse :
http://www.damianquinones.net/home.html
Les photos valent ce qu'elle valent, mais d'un certain coté, je suis trop content    
Et sa musique est bonne; bonne bonne !
@+


PS: va falloir que je fasse comme certains, mettre un petit truc sur la photo, un petit nom du genre "By Dendrimere" 
Et une petite pensée à Petit Scarabée !


----------



## Luc G (19 Novembre 2005)

Vu que tu parles musique et vu ta signature, dendrimere, une petie photo d'un concert sous paillotte au bord de l'étang de Leucate, dans le cadre du festival Jazzebre 2004.







Pourquoi la signature de dendrimere  ? parce ce groupe s'appelle "le mystère des éléphants".


----------



## AntoineD (20 Novembre 2005)

un peu déjà vu, mais je suis fait plaisir :








Je me concentre un peu sur mon blog, en ce moment...


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Vu que tu parles musique et vu ta signature, dendrimere, une petie photo d'un concert sous paillotte au bord de l'étang de Leucate, dans le cadre du festival Jazzebre 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> Pourquoi la signature de dendrimere  ? parce ce groupe s'appelle "le mystère des éléphants".




C'est la future version des Bronzes en avant premiere !


----------



## Madmac (20 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Premier test de mon nouveau matériel :love:



j'veux le même...!!!!!!
hiiiiiiiiii, j'veux l'même...!!!!!!!


----------



## Madmac (20 Novembre 2005)

Le soleil avance, la gelée matinale recule...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2005)

Sympa tes Babars Picouto.
C'est quoi ce nouveau materiel que tu teste?

Madmac: impressionnant! On dirait des marques de terrain de foot


----------



## Foguenne (20 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Une petite chouette pas trop farouche (pas de recadrage, mais toujours à 200 x 1.4 [x 1.6 20D]) ça ira ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



héhé, tu commences bien avec tes nouveaux joujoux.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> après le train, l'hydravion



Je la préfère à la première. 
Je prépare aussi quelques photos d'objets pour mes cartes de voeux.    (non pas des seringues et autres flapulles.   )


----------



## Foguenne (20 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> 2 photos d'hier soir. J'aime ces petits bars dans lesquels on refait le monde...:love::love:



J'aime beaucoup l'ambiance de celle-ci. 
Très fin de soirée, on est cassé, on a plus rien à dire, mais on traîne encore un peu.


----------



## AntoineD (20 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Une petite chouette pas trop farouche (pas de recadrage, mais toujours à 200 x 1.4 [x 1.6 20D]) ça ira ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Elle a un peu l'air de s'emmerder après une bonne cuite, la chouette


----------



## fanou (20 Novembre 2005)

Avant le départ de la transat:


----------



## jeromemac (20 Novembre 2005)

fanou a dit:
			
		

> Avant le départ de la transat:



oh nondidiou !! magnifique 
  :love: :love:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2005)




----------



## jeromemac (20 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



t'as une patate la


----------



## AntoineD (20 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



Non je ne ferai pas de commentaire.


----------



## spyan (20 Novembre 2005)

Tu l'as prise ou cette photo ?


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2005)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as prise ou cette photo ?



Dans le desert blanc en Egypte.


----------



## jeromemac (20 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Non je ne ferai pas de commentaire.



vas y lache toi (enfin façon de parler, ou alors trés loin  )


----------



## yvos (20 Novembre 2005)

pas mal, jp


----------



## yvos (20 Novembre 2005)

bon, j'ai enfin reussi à mettre une galerie sur le Xinjiang , une partie très méconnue de Chine, à la frontière du Kirghiztan

Toutes les critiques sont les bienvenues 

un peu de vide froid


----------



## jeromemac (20 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai enfin reussi à mettre une galerie sur le Xinjiang , une partie très méconnue de Chine, à la frontière du Kirghiztan
> 
> Toutes les critiques sont les bienvenues
> 
> un peu de vide froid




   

magnifique !!

vraiment un calme plat, pas une vaguelette


----------



## Madmac (20 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai enfin reussi à mettre une galerie sur le Xinjiang , une partie très méconnue de Chine, à la frontière du Kirghiztan
> 
> Toutes les critiques sont les bienvenues
> 
> un peu de vide froid



sur ta galerie, 2 images ne se chargent pas. Il faut passer à la suivante pour continuer.
sinon, très belles photos. Simplevewier s'installe facilement sur le serveur ? et fonctionne avec toute plate-forme ?


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2005)

Rhââ c'est beau! 
J'aime beaucoup les montagnes colorée, la vielle avec le chameau, les scenes de vie au marché (le vendeur d'oeufs et le vieu ), le tas de chevres (  )...
Bref tres belle galerie, ca donne envie d'aller faire un tour la bas 




			
				vél'bouzin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à yvos


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2005)




----------



## jeromemac (20 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>




j'en ai quelque unes comme ça aussi ... et le pire c'est de ce dire que c'est de nos jours...


----------



## yvos (20 Novembre 2005)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> sur ta galerie, 2 images ne se chargent pas. Il faut passer à la suivante pour continuer.
> sinon, très belles photos. Simplevewier s'installe facilement sur le serveur ? et fonctionne avec toute plate-forme ?



merci.

simpleviewer est assez simple à gérer. Leur site est très bien foutu et permet de comprendre facilement.
il y a un programme qui permet de générer la galerie à partir d'un album iphoto (il crée les images, puis les thumbs et le fichier xml).
Ca tient sur n'importe quel serveur, sachant que ceux qui gerent le php permettent d'utiliser un script auto de fabrication des thumbs et du fichier xml


----------



## jeromemac (20 Novembre 2005)

magnifique vu depuis l'apartement de ma soeur, en plein le caire



et dommage qu'il n'ya pas le son avec, c'est impressionnant


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2005)

Ah oui on reconnait bien 
Par contre elle est vraiment grosse ta photo. Essaye de réduire un petit peu..


----------



## AntoineD (20 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai enfin reussi à mettre une galerie sur le Xinjiang , une partie très méconnue de Chine, à la frontière du Kirghiztan


Zut, ça chie, ton lien m'envoie balader 

C'est bizarre j'ai pourtant bien l'impression que j'ai le temps de voir se charger une page avec fond noir et dont le titre est "simple viewer"... curieux.


----------



## alan.a (20 Novembre 2005)

bord de Seine brumeux, avec tout le gros bazard argentique.







Un aperçu en numérique avant de voir le résultat en ekta.






brrrrrr il faisait froid !!!


----------



## AntoineD (20 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> brrrrrr il faisait froid !!!




Tu t'es trompé de galerie...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2005)

Cousteau s'est réincarné! 

J'aime beaucoup la premiere!


----------



## alan.a (20 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Zut, ça chie, ton lien m'envoie balader
> 
> C'est bizarre j'ai pourtant bien l'impression que j'ai le temps de voir se charger une page avec fond noir et dont le titre est "simple viewer"... curieux.



Oui, moi aussi ça coince, mais j'ai pas le temps de voir quoi que ce soit avant !



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Cousteau s'est réincarné!



 

Non, le rouge sur la tête, c'est pour des raisons plus alpines, pour être facile à voir (et donc à retrouver), aussi bien pdt la marche que pdt la grimpe 

Sinon j'avais oublié celle là


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2005)

Ah ouais! j'aime mieux ce cadrage! 

Si non chez moi il marche le lien d'yvos...


----------



## yvos (20 Novembre 2005)

ça coince toujours pour la galerie? chez moi ça fonctionne quelque soit le navigateur


----------



## maiwen (20 Novembre 2005)

non chez moi aussi je suis redirigée ... 

et pour les photos d'alan je préfère aussi le cadrage de la dernière :love: c'est superbe


----------



## yvos (20 Novembre 2005)

encore une tentative.. 
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/yves.dantec/chine/index.html


désolé de polluer le sujet..


----------



## AntoineD (20 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça coince toujours pour la galerie? chez moi ça fonctionne quelque soit le navigateur



Sorry amigo ça roule toujours pas ! allez paie-toi un yvesdantec.com et file te faire héberger chez apinc.org, c'est pas cher et efficace 

En attendant, je peux surfer sur le reste de ton site donc tu devrais essayer de taper un lien direct depuis ta page d'accueil


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> encore une tentative..
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/yves.dantec/chine/index.html


Pour moi ca marche mais je suis sur un PC...


----------



## yvos (20 Novembre 2005)

moi c'est sur mac, sous firefox, safari, i.e...


----------



## daffyb (20 Novembre 2005)

[mode hs, mais pas tant que ça]
moi, ça marche pas, mais je crois savoir pourquoi 
J'utilise aussi simpleviewer... il teste si tu as flash d'installé, mais cet abruti ne sais pas que fash version 8 existe.
Donc toutes les personnes qui ont flash à jour sont redirigée (pourquoi sur cette pas, je n'en sais rien) Il faut faire une petite modif dans le code de simpleviewer 
[/mode hs, mais pas tant que ça]


----------



## yvos (20 Novembre 2005)

ok, le sujet a déjà été abordé ailleurs..j'ai suivi l'instruction (écraser le ficher flash_detect par une version récente)...espérant que c'est cela.  merci!

edit: je ne pense que ça soit ça en fait..


----------



## AntoineD (20 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> moi c'est sur mac, sous firefox, safari, i.e...



Moi c'est désespérément niet sur Firefox autant que sur Safari c'est bizarre.


----------



## AntoineD (20 Novembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> [mode hs, mais pas tant que ça]
> moi, ça marche pas, mais je crois savoir pourquoi
> J'utilise aussi simpleviewer... il teste si tu as flash d'installé, mais cet abruti ne sais pas que fash version 8 existe.
> Donc toutes les personnes qui ont flash à jour sont redirigée (pourquoi sur cette pas, je n'en sais rien) Il faut faire une petite modif dans le code de simpleviewer
> [/mode hs, mais pas tant que ça]



Ahhhh ? intéressant.

Quelle truffe, ce viewermachin...


----------



## alan.a (20 Novembre 2005)

Yvos, chez moi ça passe 

J'ai eu ce pb avec simpleviewer (merci Foguenne de m'avoir prevenu ), mais ça ne provoquait pas de redirection, ça affichait juste qu'il fallait flash player



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> (...) et pour les photos d'alan je préfère aussi le cadrage de la dernière :love: c'est superbe



Merci 

Cependant cette dernière photo ne sera pas dans la série finale. Je l'ai faîte pour m'amuser.
Je suis un monomaniaque du cadrage, tout devrait être sur le modèle de la deuxième.
J'ai tenté une version floue, vous verrez ça d'ici quelques jours.


----------



## yvos (20 Novembre 2005)

merci de m'avoir prévenu! (ça fait 2 heures que j'essaie de comprendre  )


----------



## alèm (20 Novembre 2005)

pas beaucoup de photos...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Mon Canon 350D avec SIGMA 18-200 et CANON 50...:love:
> tout ça sur les bons conseils de petit scarabé et fedo (entre autres)
> Faut juste que j'apprenne à les dompter




Continues ,t'as des chouettes jouets 
Essaies avec des fonds unis pour mieux porter l'attention desssus.


Yvos  merci pour la balade :love:


----------



## NightWalker (20 Novembre 2005)

Yvos c'est trop top génial...


----------



## AntoineD (20 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pas beaucoup de photos...



Ben vas-y, toi, au lieu de faire le malin 

Hop ! 







Au "Progrès", près de Montmartre. Soirée du Beaujolais nouveau.


----------



## AntoineD (20 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Sorry amigo ça roule toujours pas ! allez paie-toi un yvesdantec.com et file te faire héberger chez apinc.org, c'est pas cher et efficace
> 
> En attendant, je peux surfer sur le reste de ton site donc tu devrais essayer de taper un lien direct depuis ta page d'accueil



Ouf ! ça marche enfin.


----------



## Luc G (20 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi ca marche mais je suis sur un PC...



Il se promène vraiment partout, jpmiss ! même dans les bas-fonds


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il se promène vraiment partout, jpmiss ! même dans les bas-fonds




Mouais avec des chaussures de clown pointure 64 pour pouvoir surfer dans les dunes 

Sacré bestiaud ce JP  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il se promène vraiment partout, jpmiss ! même dans les bas-fonds


Tu crois pas si bien dire.
Je règne en maître sur le 2eme sous-sol:


----------



## Foguenne (21 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois pas si bien dire.
> Je règne en maître sur le 2eme sous-sol:




Et moi je suis le roi du Tunnel du -1    
(photos prisent hier soir avant de prendre mon post.)











J'avais dit que je changerais de sujet mais c'est la période des arrêts maladie avec les remplacements que ça comporte, pas trop le temps pour la photo, même à l'hosto.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai enfin reussi à mettre une galerie sur le Xinjiang , une partie très méconnue de Chine, à la frontière du Kirghiztan



Géniale cette série.    
Ca donne beaucoup trop envie de voyage.   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> bord de Seine brumeux, avec tout le gros bazard argentique.
> 
> brrrrrr il faisait froid !!!




bah, sa va , ta barbe n'a pas l'air glacée  


 :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## alan.a (21 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



Alalalala ... tjrs les mêmes couleurs blanc, gris, beige etc.

Des couleurs, c'est pourtant super agréable, et ça soigne aussi !!!
Il faut voir l'hopital de Sion Herens Conthey dans le Valais, du rouge, du orange, des couleurs vives, de la lumière, des services circulaires (toutes les chambres donnent sur un espace commun au centre duquel se trouve tout le personnel médical), et des fauteuils Eames dans le hall d'entrée, rien que ça ... :love: :love: 

Mais j'ai aucune photo ... :mouais:



			
				Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> bah, sa va , ta barbe n'a pas l'air glacée
> 
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love:




Avec un peu de chance elle le sera d'ici quelques mois. 
Février en Finlande, 3 semaines à -5 ? - 10 ? - 15 ?  ...


----------



## Luc G (21 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois pas si bien dire.
> Je règne en maître sur le 2eme sous-sol:



Tant que tu n'en arrives pas là :





ça peut aller


----------



## alan.a (21 Novembre 2005)




----------



## jpmiss (21 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tant que tu n'en arrives pas là :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yvos (21 Novembre 2005)

cet homme est bizarre


----------



## alan.a (21 Novembre 2005)

résolution personnelle # 2789 :

Ne JAMAIS se faire anesthésier à NICE !!!    



jpmiss
Vénérable sage

Localisation: *terra amata* ... forcément


----------



## Luc G (21 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



La suite vendredi, je suppose  
Quel naufrage !


----------



## yvos (21 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> résolution personnelle # 2789 :
> 
> Ne JAMAIS se faire anesthésier à NICE !!!


 
c'est toujours mieux sans anesthésie 

entre l'anesthésiste des cavernes et l'autre psychopathe (paul   ) qui prend des photos la nuit, c'est pas joli joli :afraid:


----------



## alan.a (21 Novembre 2005)

Et encore tu ne sers pas de planche anatomique à ma femme qui prépare le concours d'infirmière anesthésiste !!!  :mouais: 
Je suis cerné !!


----------



## AntoineD (21 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Alalalala ... tjrs les mêmes couleurs blanc, gris, beige etc.
> 
> Des couleurs, c'est pourtant super agréable, et ça soigne aussi !!!
> Il faut voir l'hopital de Sion Herens Conthey dans le Valais, du rouge, du orange, des couleurs vives, de la lumière, des services circulaires (toutes les chambres donnent sur un espace commun au centre duquel se trouve tout le personnel médical), et des fauteuils Eames dans le hall d'entrée, rien que ça ... :love: :love:



C'estd dingue, cette passion des hôpitaux, vous êtes tous chelou ici


----------



## Luc G (21 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Localisation: *terra amata* ... forcément



Tu crois vraiment que cet individu a inventé le feu ?  

Enfin, grâce à Dieu, il n'a pas inventé la poudre, sinon, boum !  

OK, je reviens dans un moment


----------



## ange_63 (21 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



Excellant!!!!!!     :love:  MDR :rateau:


----------



## AntoineD (21 Novembre 2005)

Alllez, une petite photo "à la Alan.a" qui n'aime pas les gens 






Festival d'Amiens, vendredi dernier.


----------



## nikolo (21 Novembre 2005)

super ton meeting des hommes invisibles,


----------



## jpmiss (21 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Alllez, une petite photo "à la Alan.a" qui n'aime pas les gens


   

Y avait pas grand monde non plus:


----------



## manulemafatais (21 Novembre 2005)

juste pour sortir des sous-sols... Et parceque j'ai le lien sous le coude.


----------



## alan.a (21 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Alllez, une petite photo "à la Alan.a" qui n'aime pas les gens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il ne te manque plus que le 6x6 

Pdt ce temps, je suis allé au village voisin acheter du produit à vaisselle (je sais, c'est palpitant )


----------



## AntoineD (21 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pdt ce temps, je suis allé au village voisin acheter du produit à vaisselle (je sais, c'est palpitant )



eh ! c'est beau, ça. 

Tu fais tes photos avec Plisson, toi, maintenant ?


----------



## alan.a (21 Novembre 2005)

Une petite photo pour AntoineD qui va bientôt être papa


----------



## alan.a (21 Novembre 2005)

Oui, c'est bien le bac de Duclair, ce matin même. 
J'habite quelques km en amont.
Une autre de ce matin


----------



## Luc G (21 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est bien le bac de Duclair



Si tu le dis, je veux bien te croire !  

(Tu t'es installé là-bas pour pas avoir de problème avec la dynamique, paraît-il un peu limitée, des APN ?   )


----------



## mactambour (21 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si tu le dis, je veux bien te croire !
> 
> (Tu t'es installé là-bas pour pas avoir de problème avec la dynamique, paraît-il un peu limitée, des APN ?   )



Rien à voir avec le Bac de Duclair... 
Les photos d'Alan a sont superbe comme d'habitude..  

Et je vous promets que la photo n'est pas gâchée par la poussière ou autres choses... ce sont des sansonnets... ! En fait ça fait de bons pâtés   







​


----------



## jpmiss (21 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pdt ce temps, je suis allé au village voisin acheter du produit à vaisselle (je sais, c'est palpitant )



'tain t'as les moyens toi! Tu achete le produit a vaisselle a Venise  

Tres belle photo  (le nouveau né aussi)


----------



## AntoineD (21 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tres belle photo  (le nouveau né aussi)



...et je n'ai rien à voir avec cette histoire 

J'ai couché UNE fois avec sa femme et maintenant il est persuadé que c'est moi... pfff


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Elle a un peu l'air de s'emmerder après une bonne cuite, la chouette




Euh c'est un peu plus dur à pister que le postier en grêve car plus rare et moins voyant  


Je pense surtout qu'elle se demandait comment se barrer, ce qu'elle a fait, le temps que je passe en vertical elle était invisible.
Donc pas si hébétée qu'elle en à l'air !

Alan


----------



## jpmiss (21 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...et je n'ai rien à voir avec cette histoire
> 
> J'ai couché UNE fois avec sa femme et maintenant il est persuadé que c'est moi... pfff



Mon dieu qu'il est con   

Bon si non bah c'est l'automne et les feuilles de vigne elles sont toutes mitées:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon si non bah c'est l'automne et les feuilles de vigne elles sont toutes mitées



 

Bon, ça fait deux jour que je travaille sur cette texture (coupe et lumière)
ma terrine de foie gras à perdu 20cm inversément à mon tour de taille 






(c'est du RAW non réglé qui mérite une petite courbe en "S" pour l'export web)


----------



## alan.a (21 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 'tain t'as les moyens toi! Tu achete le produit a vaisselle a Venise



 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu qu'il est con



Certes, mais avec la naissance qui arrive, va falloir changer tout ça !!!



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ça fait deux jour que je travaille sur cette texture (coupe et lumière)
> ma terrine de foie gras à perdu 20cm inversément à mon tour de taille



Pour une fois, j'accroche pas trop. Je trouve le fond métalique trop froid et ça donne un côté malade au foie.


----------



## AntoineD (21 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais avec la naissance qui arrive, va falloir changer tout ça !!!



Déjà que t'es rouquin...


----------



## alan.a (21 Novembre 2005)

Tu noteras notre grande souplesse


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois, j'accroche pas trop. Je trouve le fond métalique trop froid et ça donne un côté malade au foie.




Tu m'intéresses, je te soumets donc la version travaillée hier, plus classique,
lumière plus chaude et tranche flashée avec un snoot, je n'aime pas les brillances parasites,
et je trouve la zone d'ombre (de la tranche) trop contrastée. J'ai fait rapido c'est plus chaud
de ton en vrai )







D'où la reprise du travail aujourd'hui en totale opposition sur la texture, environnement froid
(inox professionnel) en lumière naturelle avec juste un reflecteur blanc sur la droite...

Merci de ton (vos) retour(s)


----------



## samoussa (21 Novembre 2005)

De la fenêtre de mon hotel un matin à Marrakech


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'intéresses, je te soumets donc la version travaillée hier, plus classique,
> lumière plus chaude et tranche flashée avec un snoot, je n'aime pas les brillances parasites,
> et je trouve la zone d'ombre (de la tranche) trop contrastée. J'ai fait rapido c'est plus chaud
> de ton en vrai )
> ...



C'est pas malin   

... j'ai faim ​


----------



## AntoineD (21 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ton (vos) retour(s)



Ben, écoute, Jean-Mi(chel), le truc, ce serait qu'on goûte  

Ben oui, moi j'ose plus commenter... de toute façon Alan.a l'a dit avant moi.


----------



## yvos (21 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

>




plutôt attirant comme savon


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> plutôt attirant comme savon



Monsieur a fréquenté les cellules VIP de la santé 



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ben, écoute, Jean-Mi(chel), le truc, ce serait qu'on goûte
> 
> Ben oui, moi j'ose plus commenter... de toute façon Alan.a l'a dit avant moi.



Pas de souci  y a qu'à demander






Oui mais justement le coté froid souligné par Alan serait plutôt un compliment pour moi 
Comme tu vois dans le genre convivial, j'ai. Mais après une grosse documentation je me 
suis apeçu que peu de travail sur la texture était présent, et c'est par les teintes "froides"
qu'on peut (il me semble) l'obtenir.


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Novembre 2005)

nan mais tu vas trop loin là :love: :love: :love:


----------



## AntoineD (21 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais justement le coté froid souligné par Alan serait plutôt un compliment pour moi



Oui mais non. La différence avec tes autres images, c'est que là, sur l'inox... on n'a pas envie de le dévorer, ton foie gras. Y'a donc un truc qui cloche. Déjà, je crois que ça manque un peu de contraste et de luminosité.

Pourquoi ne pas donner par exemple un côté plus "tranchant" a la table, par exemple en lui donnant moins de modelé ? Baisser (en hauteur) le flash ? raser un peu plus le foie gras ? Moins diffuser ?

à voir.


----------



## alan.a (21 Novembre 2005)

Je trouve la version snoot pas terrible, tu as bien fait de reprendre les clichés 

J'ai un peu régardé ta photo, et j'ai bricolé 2 courbes avec masques :






un peu de chaleur dans l'inox (un poil plus clair) et un peu plus de rouge dans le foie

Sinon en carré


----------



## maiwen (21 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve la version snoot pas terrible, tu as bien fait de reprendre les clichés
> 
> J'ai un peu régardé ta photo, et j'ai bricolé 2 courbes avec masques :


j'aime mieux comme ça , c'est moins vert je pense  
ça donne plus envie de le manger :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> (c'est du RAW non réglé qui mérite une petite courbe en "S" pour l'export web)






			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve la version snoot pas terrible, tu as bien fait de reprendre les clichés
> 
> J'ai un peu régardé ta photo, et j'ai bricolé 2 courbes avec masques :
> 
> un peu de chaleur dans l'inox (un poil plus clair) et un peu plus de rouge dans le foie



Je ne les ai pas appliqué car là on passe vite au pâté de foie (sur mon écran)
mais avant export web c'est beaucoup plus riche dans les tons rosé et crème,
avec un coté plus "fumé" dans l'inox, bref un coté chicos un poil plus chaud...
Que je n'arrive pas à retranscrire pour le web !!! Ce qui m'ennuie car maintenant
les clients voient le web avant le fichier calibré (d'autant que c'est déjà compressé
avec un gamma PC sans passage SRGB, en tout cas à mon agence !)

En tout cas ta version est plus approchante  merci d'y avoir réfléchi, il faut
que je trouve un réglage pour diminuer la différence entre les différents profils
d'affichage !

Oui la "snoot" est une grosse merde 

D'ailleurs après recherche je me suis aperçu que cet effet passe mal sur le foie gras
en général (ça fait ressortir un grain désagréable dans l'ombre) je me serais épargné
une après midi pour rien en me documentant avant...



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Sinon en carré



Oui j'ai fait un essai cet aprem' effectivement ça m'a effleuré, je crois que je vais
mettre cet éditing de coté jusqu'à demain, et revenir au chocolat pour ce soir...

Je vous dis pas ça me sort pas les yeux  préparer, composer, trier, je frise la crise de foie juste en regardant


----------



## alan.a (21 Novembre 2005)

C'est curieux que tu aies de telles differences.

L'export web écrase un peu mais ca ne bascule pas tant que ça, enfin chez moi.


----------



## AntoineD (21 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve la version snoot pas terrible, tu as bien fait de reprendre les clichés
> 
> J'ai un peu régardé ta photo, et j'ai bricolé 2 courbes avec masques :
> 
> ...


en carré c'est trop "massif" ça file la gerbe


----------



## maiwen (21 Novembre 2005)

non pas en carré ... en plus les ptits ... trucs ... machins ... ( je sais pas ce que c'est :rose ils sont intéressants sur le côté droit , les plus foncés 

:rose:


----------



## alan.a (21 Novembre 2005)

Et en triangle ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Novembre 2005)

Tu nous fais l'étoile aussi


----------



## lumai (21 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> non pas en carré ... en plus les ptits ... trucs ... machins ... ( je sais pas ce que c'est :rose ils sont intéressants sur le côté droit , les plus foncés
> 
> :rose:



Les grains de poivre ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est curieux que tu aies de telles differences.
> 
> L'export web écrase un peu mais ca ne bascule pas tant que ça, enfin chez moi.



La il faudrait que je te passe un original pour que tu voies alors...

Je choisi des foies de canard souples et de ton crème et je les cuit à très basse température
pour obtenir une coagulation plus qu'une cuisson, si je booste la couleur comme tu as fait
je perds ces subtilités de texture (d'autant que je n'utilise pas de sel nitrité) d'ou ma comparaison
à une couleur "paté", mais encore une fois sur mon écran, j'ai un Syncmaster à haut ratio de contraste
calibré sur un gamma moyen (2) avec une sonde Gretag... Je me tire souvent les cheveux en voyant
mes images web ailleurs !!!


----------



## alan.a (21 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> La il faudrait que je te passe un original pour que tu voies alors...



Si tu veux, pas de pb pour moi



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Je choisi des foies de canard souples et de ton crème et je les cuit à très basse température pour obtenir une coagulation plus qu'une cuisson, si je booste la couleur comme tu as fait je perds ces subtilités de texture (d'autant que je n'utilise pas de sel nitrité) (...)



Oui, mais nous, en tant que vulgaires goinfres, on aime bien quand c'est rose 



			
				petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> (...) j'ai un Syncmaster à haut ratio de contraste
> calibré sur un gamma moyen (2) avec une sonde Gretag... Je me tire souvent les cheveux en voyant
> mes images web ailleurs !!!



il y a un moment où il faut se faire à l'idée qu'on ne pourra pas tout maitriser


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Les grains de poivre ?



Oui je suis d'accord  et le sel de Maldon aussi, c'est dans cette zone qu'ombre et "netteté" les mettent en valeur, bien vu miss  (edit: miss*s* je voulais dire)

Alan je viens de mettre en ligne un jpg ICC Adobe98, je te passe ça par mp 

Oui c'est clair on est loin du travail avec un tireur sur le web


----------



## macinside (21 Novembre 2005)

juste comme ça ...


----------



## AntoineD (21 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> La il faudrait que je te passe un original pour que tu voies alors...
> 
> Je choisi des foies de canard souples et de ton crème et je les cuit à très basse température
> pour obtenir une coagulation plus qu'une cuisson, si je booste la couleur comme tu as fait
> ...



Tu devrais peut-être tenter une conversion de profil vers sRGB avant ton export sur le web, c'est le mode que comprennent les navigateurs, il me semble


----------



## NightWalker (21 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> La il faudrait que je te passe un original pour que tu voies alors...


Bah moi aussi j'en veux bien "l'original", même si c'est juste une petite tranche... 




			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais nous, en tant que vulgaires goinfres, on aime bien quand c'est rose


C'est ben vrai ça... :rateau:


Ce qui est marrant est que sur mon écran CRT en configuration par défaut, les couleurs ne font pas aussi naturelles que sur la dalle de mon iMac en configuration de base également... 

Tu devrais t'amuser chaque fois à régler ton écran... à quelle fréquence d'ailleurs ?


----------



## alan.a (21 Novembre 2005)

Un petit comparatif comme ça, on va peut être continué à débroussailler le bouzin en MP avec scarab, pour ne pas polluer le fil.



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais peut-être tenter une conversion de profil vers sRGB avant ton export sur le web, c'est le mode que comprennent les navigateurs, il me semble



La tranche en ligne de scarab est déjà en sRGB






A partir de chez moi, image brute en Adobe RGB (donc profil non géré par les navigateurs)





A partir de chez moi, image brute convertie en sRGB (profil web)
elle correspond grosso modo à la photo en adobe RGB ouverte et gérée par Photoshop





Un pb de moteur de conversion ? de gamma ?


----------



## Luc G (21 Novembre 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Rien à voir avec le Bac de Duclair...
> Les photos d'Alan a sont superbe comme d'habitude..
> 
> Et je vous promets que la photo n'est pas gâchée par la poussière ou autres choses... ce sont des sansonnets... ! En fait ça fait de bons pâtés



Me parle pas des étourneaux ! ici, quand ils ont fini de se goinfrer en grapillonnant dans les vignes, ils débarquent en centre ville vers 5-6 h du soir et il est conseillé d'avoir un parapluie même quand il n'y a pas un nuage, enfin, je me comprends   Heureusement, dans mon quartier, c'est tranquille


----------



## Luc G (21 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Un petit comparatif comme ça, on va peut être continué à débroussailler le bouzin en MP avec scarab, pour ne pas polluer le fil.
> 
> 
> 
> La tranche en ligne de scarab est déjà en sRGB



Pour aider alan et scarab à débroussailler les gamuts, j'apporte l'oie du Sidobre :







Bon, scarab, il te reste plus qu'à découper et cuisiner, tu peux aiguiser les laguiole.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Luc G (21 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



jpmiss est un gland et en plus il s'en vante ! On croit rêver !


----------



## alan.a (21 Novembre 2005)

une oie ...

plutôt un éléphant


----------



## esope (21 Novembre 2005)

juste quelques photos de ce soir pour vous faire prendre l'air après tout le foie gras... bref une petite ballade pour digérer  

























et pour AntoineD cette fois-ci c'est pris en RAW retravaillé au niveau de la balance des blanc puis converti en jpg le tout sur DPP... 
Et au passage j'ai appris à faire un site internet alors voilà le résultat 
Donnez moi votre avis!


----------



## NightWalker (21 Novembre 2005)

Je préfère la deuxième...



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> A partir de chez moi, image brute en Adobe RGB (donc profil non géré par les navigateurs)



elle a l'air plus naturelle...


----------



## esope (21 Novembre 2005)

pendant la rédaction de mon message la ballade avait déjà bien commencé je vois... :rose:


----------



## NightWalker (21 Novembre 2005)

esope a dit:
			
		

> Et au passage j'ai appris à faire un site internet alors voilà le résultat
> Donnez moi votre avis!


J'aime beaucoup les N/B et les panoramiques. Par contre, j'ai un soucis d'affichage des caractères accentués...


----------



## AntoineD (21 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> une oie ...
> 
> plutôt un éléphant


ah oui y'a un truc comme ça au Pont des Fées vers Gérardmer sauf que le rocher là-bas il est pas taiilé c'est des feignants les Vosgiens, pas vrai JM ? ... 



			
				esope a dit:
			
		

> et pour AntoineD cette fois-ci c'est pris en RAW retravaillé au niveau de la balance des blanc puis converti en jpg le tout sur DPP...
> Et au passage j'ai appris à faire un site internet alors voilà le résultat
> Donnez moi votre avis!



ça se voit pour les contrastes  

Quant à ton site... argh, ifrance les pubs mais bon allez on va t'aider à trouver un hébergeur gratuit quelque part, il y en a ! oh oui


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pour aider alan et scarab à débroussailler les gamuts, j'apporte l'oie du Sidobre :
> 
> Bon, scarab, il te reste plus qu'à découper et cuisiner, tu peux aiguiser les laguiole.



Ah j'étais entrain de préparer le dessert là 







Bon finalement on s'y retrouve pas mal sur les couleurs avec Alan,
mais là je cherche ce que j'ai foutu avec la premère postée qui perdait
toutes ses couleurs à l'export web (après passage SRGB pour ceux qui suivent pas  )

Esope, ça me parait un peu contrasté ? tu as quoi comme optique ? ça flare beaucoup non ?
Je vais voir tes pages après ce post 


Humm, rien foutu moi ce soir 


PS: Luc pas besoin d'aiguiser, c'est le même temps de cuisson que pour les corbeaux


----------



## alèm (21 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> juste comme ça ...




dis... le "G" c'est par copiage ou t'as une vraie argumentation là derrière ? parce que si tu veux mon argument, je peux te le donner, il est fort et concis et tient dans les relations unissant mon père et moi sinon, si c'est par copiage, ça fait 'tiote biloute... 

enfin, je dis ça...

revenons à des trucs plus terre à terre : il est très moche ton éclairage  au fond... manque de punch et trop serré à mon goût... 



			
				samoussa a dit:
			
		

> De la fenêtre de mon hotel un matin à Marrakech



c'est con mais le foie gras et la manière de le faire fondre avec un éclairage snooté avant de le déguster (et nul doute qu'il doit être délicieux chez le Carabounet ) ont un peu occulté ta photo. moi je l'aime bien. limite je me serais passé de l'oiseau, le flou sur l'architecture et ton ciel bien dense créent déjà des rêveries.


----------



## macinside (21 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> dis... le "G" c'est par copiage ou t'as une vraie argumentation là derrière ? parce que si tu veux mon argument, je peux te le donner, il est fort et concis et tient dans les relations unissant mon père et moi sinon, si c'est par copiage, ça fait 'tiote biloute...



euh je sais pas quoi mettre et puis bon c'est la première lettre de mon noms de famille :rateau: (et puis j'ai pas mis de point  )



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> revenons à des trucs plus terre à terre : il est très moche ton éclairage  au fond... manque de punch et trop serré à mon goût...



il faut ce plaindre au machiniste de la salle


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère la deuxième...
> 
> 
> 
> elle a l'air plus naturelle...



Et je remets une couche de l'originale passée en SRGB + export web






Passée directement de 8,3 mégapixels à cette taille sans aucun réglages

Bon ça valait le coup pour l'exemple, le nombre de versions qu'on peu obtenir,
plus le nombre d'écrans qui l'interprétent, ça donne une idée de l'aléatoire de
l'image sur internet !



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est con mais le foie gras et la manière de le faire fondre ... ont un peu occulté ta photo



Oui c'est vrai... j'en avais oublié d'en parler. C'est chose faite par Alem !

Pitain !  trois fois que j'édite ma cote, ça me rappelle mes débuts sur ces forums !


----------



## alèm (21 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> euh je sais pas quoi mettre et puis bon c'est la première lettre de mon noms de famille :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> il faut ce plaindre au machiniste de la salle




double réponse TRÈS NULLE... :rateau: :rateau:

tu mets autre chose au lieu de copier ce que les autres font parce que leur vie fait que* et ensuite, t'apprends à cadrer... non mais... 




* j'adore mon père, cherchez pas.


----------



## alan.a (21 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ah oui y'a un truc comme ça au Pont des Fées vers Gérardmer sauf que le rocher là-bas il est pas taiilé c'est des feignants les Vosgiens, pas vrai JM ? ...



Celui là non plus. C'est un bloc classique pour l'escalade à Fontainebleau.


----------



## esope (21 Novembre 2005)

alors pour répondre dans l'ordre



> Par contre, j'ai un soucis d'affichage des caractères accentués...



oui je suis au courant je sais pas ce que c'est la galerie à été générée comme ça je m'y replonge dès que j'ai un bout de temps; merci pour les N&B (y'a pas de secret un canon A1, de l'ilford FP4, le tout scanné... )



> Quant à ton site... argh, ifrance les pubs mais bon allez on va t'aider à trouver un hébergeur gratuit quelque part, il y en a ! oh oui



je sais bien mais j'ai pas trop cherché à vrai dire. Je m'y suis lancé vendredi soir (à la suite d'une fin de longue histoire amoureuse  :rose: ) n'ayant jamais rien approché de tout ce qui html, client ftp et autres conneries assez utiles pour tout ça, donc c'est vraiment un début. Mai j'accepte volontiers ton aide  ...




> Esope, ça me parait un peu contrasté ? tu as quoi comme optique ? ça flare beaucoup non ?
> Je vais voir tes pages après ce post



c'est encore "l'optique" du kit du 350D :rose: car pas trop de thune en ce moment...Et le contraste c'est moi en jouant sur les balance mais j'aime assez comme ça.

Voilà pour toutes les questions n'hésitez surtout pas à me donnez votre avis pour mon site ça me fera avancer...


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Celui là non plus. C'est un bloc classique pour l'escalade à Fontainebleau.



Il est bien courageux de grimper sous la neige...


----------



## Luc G (21 Novembre 2005)

Tu la veux ma photon, alan !


----------



## AntoineD (21 Novembre 2005)

esope a dit:
			
		

> c'est encore "l'optique" du kit du 350D :rose: car pas trop de thune en ce moment...Et le contraste c'est moi en jouant sur les balance mais j'aime assez comme ça.



Oui il est chouette ton contraste 

Par contre l'optique... ben oui tu vas vite en voir les limites, c'est assez normal


----------



## esope (21 Novembre 2005)

Brut de scans juste pour avoir mon 100e post ce soir


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Novembre 2005)

c'est quelle gare ?


----------



## esope (21 Novembre 2005)

c'est celle de Toulon vu que c'est là que j'habite

Edit: ca y est je suis membre cofirmé trop bon!!


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Novembre 2005)

Ben c'était pas gagné...
Je peux te poster une photo de la garre de Besançon alors que je n'habite pas à Besançon...
Bon, je suis un peu spécial aussi 

Et puis bravo pour tes 100


----------



## alan.a (21 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien courageux de grimper sous la neige...



C'est en hiver qu'on fait les meilleures perfs (enfin moi je suis moyen tout le temps )
Moins de transpiration donc meilleur grip sur les bouses et les scrougnes.


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Novembre 2005)

ah ouais, vu comme ça...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Oui il est chouette ton contraste




J'ai pas dis qu'il était pas chouette, mais un peu boosté, d'ailleurs celui du scann est parfait.

Tu est sur ton écran de Powerbook là ? Parce que je viens de comparer (Ti 667) sur le mien en effet faut que ça booste dans les contrastes pour rendre un peu !

Et sur l'iMac 17"c'est un peu entre les deux  (les 3 écrans sont calibrés)


----------



## AntoineD (22 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Tu est sur ton écran de Powerbook là ? Parce que je viens de comparer (Ti 667) sur le mien en effet faut que ça booste dans les cotrastes pour rendre un peu !


Oui je suis sur le powerbook 

Je l'ai étalonné grâce  à l'aide de 406.

Prochain changement d'ordi : je prends un écran avec. 

début 2006, en mars sûrement. Ça sent le prêt à la banque... argh. Si j'ajoute le D200. 

[EDIT] Ras le cul de poster sans photo alors que je suis en train de mettre &#8211; encore ! &#8211; de l'ordre dans mes images.

Ici, un petit portrait que j'aime bien. En mars dernier, à Cotonou. C'était mon chauffeur de taxi :






Prise avec un coolpix 5200 dans une assez faible résolution... quel dommage 

Re-EDIT pour JM : moi je travaille toujours mes tofs avec l'histogramme sous les yeux. Ça me permet de pallier l'absence d'un bon écran par une certaine prudence


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Oui je suis sur le powerbook
> 
> Je l'ai étalonné grâce  à l'aide de 406.
> 
> ...




En ce moment ils prêtent facile  le plus chiant c'est de rendre 

Je me disais, parce que la dernière fois que j'ai posté ici sans passer par mon écran
préféré c'était très (trop) contrasté, je me méfie du Ti maintenant j'attends de rentrer
chez moi pour pour vérifier...tu parles souvent de manque de contraste.


----------



## AntoineD (22 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> ...tu parles souvent de manque de contraste.



Tu me fais peur. Sur ce plan, tu penses quoi de ma dernière image ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Tu me fais peur. Sur ce plan, tu penses quoi de ma dernière image ?




Bah elle est nickel  et bien prise 

Oui l'histogramme c'est bien mais sur des tofs de nuits par exemple ça se complique, pareil pour du high Key.


----------



## samoussa (22 Novembre 2005)

Devant chez moi






Dans un bus à Londres


----------



## nikolo (22 Novembre 2005)

Cela me rappelle ma scolarité à Londres, avec les bus à l'imperial .

J'adore.

Allez pan un coup de boule


----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Devant chez moi




beau p'tit flou... et bel arbre !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

>


 
Elle mériterait un soupçon de luminosité pour qu'on puisse voir les détails du visage
ou c'est l'écran de Pc de l'école ????  
Surement d'ailleurs ..., je reregarderais chez moi


----------



## AntoineD (22 Novembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> ou c'est l'écran de Pc de l'école ????



...oui c'est bien possible. On retombe dans le mini-débat d'hier soir (suffit de remonter qq. messages dans ce même thread) sur la concordance des profils, etc.

Une idée : avoir côte à côté un écran étalonné PC et un autre étalonné MAc (gamma 2,2 et 'lautre gamma 1,8).

Ça peut être bien pour concevoir des images "passe partout".


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...oui c'est bien possible. On retombe dans le mini-débat d'hier soir (suffit de remonter qq. messages dans ce même thread) sur la concordance des profils, etc.
> 
> Une idée : avoir côte à côté un écran étalonné PC et un autre étalonné MAc (gamma 2,2 et 'lautre gamma 1,8).
> 
> Ça peut être bien pour concevoir des images "passe partout".



Oui c'est l'écran PC, un gamma à 2 par défaut c'est déjà pas mal Antoine.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Novembre 2005)

De bien belles photos encore sur ces pages! 
Hier soir:

Venus au sud:






Et mars et les pleïades a l'est:


----------



## alan.a (22 Novembre 2005)

Et du mont de Vénus... tu as ? :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (22 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Et du mont de Vénus... tu as ? :rose:


En cherchant bien je suis sur que tu dois pouvoir trouver ca chez toi


----------



## AntoineD (22 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Et du mont de Vénus... tu as ? :rose:



Oh  ! j'ai l'impression que Stéphanie n'est pas cool en ce moment, je trouve un peu polisson, ces derniers temps, mon Alan


----------



## alan.a (22 Novembre 2005)

Stéphanie révise ses cours dès qu'elle peut ... 

Je suis abandonné !!!


----------



## Foguenne (22 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Prochain changement d'ordi : je prends un écran avec.



Un iMac 20' est sympa aussi, je viens de recevoir le mien, quel plaisir de travailler ses photos avec un engin pareil. 
   

Pour changer des objets hospitalier, Mélanie. 
Je viens de lui attribuer le titre très convoité "d'infirmière du mois"
titre non-officielle que j'ai créé pour détendre l'atmosphère. 
(il consiste en deux page A4 affichées dans le bureau avec des photos + bulle style bd...  )
Les critères de sélections: l'humour, le sexe, la capacité à faire du bon café et apporté des tartes et autres gâteaux le dimanche. 
On est pas la pour rigoler.  






Quand je vous dis que c'est un titre très convoité. 
Voilà ce que je trouve à mon arrivée au service.


----------



## alan.a (22 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



C'est une bouteille de pastis 51 en arrière plan ?


----------



## Foguenne (22 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> C'est une bouteille de pastis 51 en arrière plan ?


Non, non, de l'eau pétillante. 
(Notre réserve de bouteilles est à droite mais elles ne sont jamais ouverte dans le service. Dernièrement, un patient nous a ramené 24 bouteilles de vins.   )


----------



## fanou (22 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> C'est le bac de Duclair ?


quelle observateur !


----------



## yvos (22 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>


 
la jaunisse ou la balance des blancs?


----------



## IceandFire (22 Novembre 2005)

plutot verdisse  (néons)  paul tu as un mode néon sur le 20D  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (22 Novembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> plutot verdisse  (néons)  paul tu as un mode néon sur le 20D  :love:




héhé, je sais  le pire c'est que je l'ai prise en raw également.
Je vais corriger ça, là j'ai été vite vite.


----------



## AntoineD (22 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Un iMac 20' est sympa aussi, je viens de recevoir le mien, quel plaisir de travailler ses photos avec un engin pareil.
> 
> 
> Pour changer des objets hospitalier, Mélanie.
> ...



C'est Sylvia, qui doit être contente de ce concours...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

Paul mange moi  

JP on se fait une sortie étoiles un de ces quatres  


Bon un truc un peu plus personnel (d'hab' je les cache  ) sur la chocolaterie... mais bon...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> JP on se fait une sortie étoiles un de ces quatres


Quand tu veux, je connais qqs bons spost d'observation dans les environs de Nice 

Et pis pour ceux que ça interesse y a un beau voyage avec une cerise sur le gateau a faire fin Mars 2006


----------



## yvos (22 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu veux, je connais qqs bons spost d'observation dans les environs de Nice
> 
> Et pis pour ceux que c'a interesse y a un beau voyage avec et une cerise sur le gateau a faire fin Mars 2006




tu vas y participer?


----------



## jpmiss (22 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu vas y participer?



En principe oui


----------



## yvos (22 Novembre 2005)

vivement le retour 


n'oublie pas que le chameau reste le meilleur ami de l'homme


----------



## jpmiss (22 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> vivement le retour
> 
> 
> n'oublie pas que le chameau reste le meilleur ami de l'homme



  

J'ai hate d'y aller mais je suis pas sur de revenir avec des photos interessantes. Ca a l'air assez difficile a réussir les photos d'éclipse. Et en plus t'as pas 2 h pour paufiner les réglages. En plus j'ai pas envie de rater le spéctacle en restant scotché a mon matériel photo. Donc je tenterais surement des prises de vue mais ca sera secondaire .


----------



## El_ChiCo (22 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> vivement le retour
> 
> 
> n'oublie pas que le chameau reste le meilleur ami de l'homme


ca devrait pas aller dans les autoportraits ça


----------



## ange_63 (22 Novembre 2005)

Petite balade....dans un parc près de chez moi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Novembre 2005)

allez hop...




ça faisait longtemps


----------



## AntoineD (22 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> allez hop...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est chouette, mais pour un affichage sur le web, 2587 px de large, c'est pas forcément nécessaire 
pense à ceux qui ont le 56k... 

jolie image ceci étant.


----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> quel bordel ces toits :rateau:








je trouve pas... 

j'en ai fait quelques-unes récemment avec mon semflex sur le toit, je vous montrerais ça quand mon scan aura fini de bosser pour un client... 

(là, c'est du pola600 !!  )


----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est chouette, mais pour un affichage sur le web, 2587 px de large, c'est pas forcément nécessaire
> pense à ceux qui ont le 56k...
> 
> jolie image ceci étant.



Foguenne est à peine arrivé que tu réclames déjà son maroquin ?


----------



## AntoineD (22 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Foguenne est à peine arrivé que tu réclames déjà son maroquin ?



...?


----------



## alèm (22 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...?




ah zut... un maroquin... c'est par abus de langage : une belle reliure... etc... par extension : un portefeuille (de ministre, secrétaire d'état, etc...) 

en gros...

il est tard hein !


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Novembre 2005)

bon ok les nazes j'ai pige le message j'ai allege le truc!! 
c'est bon, comme ça ou faut encore diminuer?


----------



## AntoineD (22 Novembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> bon ok les nazes j'ai pige le message j'ai allege le truc!!
> c'est bon, comme ça ou faut encore diminuer?



Ben, euh... t'as allégé quoi ?


----------



## Luc G (23 Novembre 2005)

Vu que l'automne se termine, un peu de nostalgie  
(d'autant plus que la photo n'est pas de cette année)
Les falaises de Vingrau dans les Corbières catalanes






PS. Les chocolats de scarab m'ont fait baver


----------



## Luc G (23 Novembre 2005)

Je fais que des bêtises 
On verra ça demain.

PS  Ben non, finalement, j'ai réparé mes bêtises.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Les falaises de Vingrau dans les Corbières catalanes


 
Tres jolie  

Sur ta galerie j'aime beaucoup la photo intitulée "fdsgdgf" 
Ainsi que la première (l'automne) de la galerie "Chemins-de_Lozere" 
Et aussi le tres joli template que tu as utilisé


----------



## Luc G (23 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tres jolie
> 
> Sur ta galerie j'aime beaucoup la photo intitulée "fdsgdgf"


Il doit y en avoir une qui s'appelle "s" aussi 




			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ainsi que la première (l'automne) de la galerie "Chemins-de_Lozere"



Je suppose que j'en mettrai d'autres : je me suis, enfin, décidé à scanner quelques photos (c'est pas du raffiné comme scan : avec un agfa e50, trop la flemme pour en faire beaucoup avec mon minolta 5400, et c'est souvent brut de scan, ou alors recadrage et un vague ajustement lumière/contraste/saturation avec iphoto : je suis totalement nul dans ce domaine pour l'heure d'ailleurs.)

Enfin, c'est mon gamin (c'est lui qui fait tout le site, ça fait plus d'un an qu'il me tannait pour que je mette enfin quelque chose sur "ma" partie. ) qui sera content, tu fais monter le compteur qu'il a installé. 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et aussi le tres joli template que tu as utilisé



  Si j'avais pas la flemme, je le modifierais un peu (les boutons) et j'essaierais aussi avec un fond que j'ai vu dans une autre. Ceci dit, je l'ai choisi sans regarder le nom de l'auteur  Elle est très bien à mon goût.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Vu que l'automne se termine...
> 
> PS. Les chocolats de scarab m'ont fait baver



Moi j'aime beaucoup celle là






Ah mais aujourd'hui t'es au café déjà ! On commence seulement là 

Pour les chocolats la galerie arrive... En attendant mon dernier cèpe de l'année (WE du 1nov monts Beaujolais)






Qu'on retrouve (après congélation en tranches) ce WE à coté d'une côte de chevreuil (chasse d'Alsace), purée de céleri au poires et épices, chataignes grillées.






Et pour finir babas framboises, et millefeuilles 






Euh pour la traçabilité, désolé je connais pas le prénom du chevreuil  Bambi ?  désolé


----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2005)

j'ai faim


----------



## ange_63 (23 Novembre 2005)

hummm c clair ça donne faim!!!!  très jolie!!!! :love:


----------



## Luc G (23 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime beaucoup celle là



Si tu retournes sur l'Aubrac, c'est presque au bord de la route, au début de la descente de Bonnecombe vers les Salces si je ne me trompe pas. Et tu ferais mieux comme photo.

J'ai du refaire le même arbre en été, mais il faudrait que je fouille pour retrouver la photo. Celle-ci date du "printemps" 93. L'arbre a du changer un peu quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si tu retournes sur l'Aubrac, c'est presque au bord de la route, au début de la descente de Bonnecombe vers les Salces si je ne me trompe pas. Et tu ferais mieux comme photo.
> 
> J'ai du refaire le même arbre en été, mais il faudrait que je fouille pour retrouver la photo. Celle-ci date du "printemps" 93. L'arbre a du changer un peu quand même.



 je crois que je le connais cet arbre  

Mais il y en a d'autres dans ce goût, il a pas du changer en bien après ces deux derniers étés là haut 

PS: Bien que je te remercie du compliment, rien ne te permet de dire que je ferais mieux 
Tu as déjà dis ça y a pas longtemps, je n'avais pas osé répondre du coup


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

petit scarabée a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime beaucoup celle là
> 
> [En attendant mon dernier cèpe de l'année (WE du 1nov monts Beaujolais)
> 
> ...




comprends plus rien moi : t' es cuisto' ou tograf ????   :love: :love:


----------



## Luc G (24 Novembre 2005)

Toujours pour tenir compte de la saison qui change (même ici, à cette heure, il ne fait guère plus de 5°C, une petite pour rappeler l'été.


----------



## Luc G (24 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> comprends plus rien moi : t' es cuisto' ou tograf ????



Il est cuistographe, c'est nouveau comme profession, ça vient de sortir


----------



## yvos (24 Novembre 2005)

ce midi, c'est cantine pour tout le monde


----------



## AntoineD (24 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ce midi, c'est cantine pour tout le monde



C'est chouette de choisir la viande qu'on va manger


----------



## jpmiss (24 Novembre 2005)

y aura des frites?

:love:


----------



## Luc G (24 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est chouette de choisir la viande qu'on va manger



C'est une citation ?

Tu as interviewé les mouches ?


----------



## yvos (24 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est une citation ?
> 
> Tu as interviewé les mouches ?


 
ça va, à cette saison, il n'y en a pas et la température extérieure est plus basse que dans un frigo...c'est juste la poussière qui donne un goût supplémentaire


----------



## supatofa (24 Novembre 2005)

une petite photo de la Côte d'Opale juste avant une grosse averse d'été, galère quand tu viens de grimper une belle falaise (chemin de randonée) et que tu es en t-shirt avec le matos...


----------



## supatofa (24 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> T-shirt + Côte d'Opale = incompatible




méme pas vrai


----------



## lumai (24 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ps3 : j'adore Dunkerque même si j'aimerais bien rencontrer un membre de Malo.



Un membre de qui ??? 
J'ai dû mal comprendre, là...


----------



## jahrom (24 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ps3 : j'adore Dunkerque même si j'aimerais bien rencontrer un membre de Malo.



Les saints malo(w) ne concerne que mon membre...


----------



## mactambour (24 Novembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Pour changer d'ambiance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Belle ambiance  

Est-ce un cannelé bordelais ???    

Si oui : 

C'est délicieux..


----------



## ange_63 (24 Novembre 2005)

Vi ils ont l'air bien bon, mais on dirait "maman cannelé avec son petit"! 

J'prends la mère j'te laisse le petit!! Miam


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Les saints malo(w) ne concerne que mon membre...



oups... chez nous, c'est plutôt Malo-les-bains... avec sa fameuse bande... la bande à Malo... les gars de Malo peuvent bander tout un week-end !!! 

pour info ! 

personne n'a des fraises ?


----------



## SFONE (24 Novembre 2005)

Paris Austerlitz en travaux...
le 19/11/2005 à 19h23 et 48 secondes...
80 iso
Exp. 5 secondes
F3,6

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////







/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## alan.a (24 Novembre 2005)

La version argentique, quelques jours après la version numérique.


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2005)




----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2005)

_tiens, ya le modo qui flirte avec la limite d'affichage des forums... pas bien !! :modo: _


----------



## Foguenne (24 Novembre 2005)

Ratou en pleine séance de massages hypnotiques chez sa maîtresse.  






Il n'y avait pas assez de lumière que pour pouvoir augmenter la profondeur de champs. 
(90 mm, 1600 iso, f2,8  )
Remarqué qu'on a une bebête "IN", pircée comme il se doit.  

(Au passage, j'espère qu'on est en droit de rappeler qu'un minimum de courtoisie est indispensable, même sur ce thread. 
La courtoisie, ça passe par des images pas trop lourdes, des commentaires constructifs à ne pas confondre avec destructifs,...  )


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2005)

et un peu d'eau fraiche ? 

dis, tu fais quoi le 14 janvier, ya blob qui vient à une aes à lille...


----------



## Foguenne (24 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> La version argentique, quelques jours après la version numérique.



Je préférais la version numérique.

(Ma geekitude n'a rien à voir la dedans.  )


----------



## alan.a (24 Novembre 2005)

Elle est très différente de la version numérique.
La version argentique correspond plus à l'ambiance du jour de la prise de vue (ce que je recherche).
Mais je ne suis pas totalement satisfait.

J'attends la version négatif en 6x6 mais mon rouleau n'est pas terminé (là c'est de l'ekta en 4x5")


----------



## Foguenne (25 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Mais merci aux modos ne pas abuser de leur pouvoir... ça va pas leur faire forcément du bien.



C'est dingue, ou as-tu vu un abus de pouvoir.  
Je crois de plus en plus que je n'ai plus ma place ici, je n'arrive pas à comprendre cette attitude "anti-constructive" systématique.


----------



## Foguenne (25 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Mais merci aux modos ne pas abuser de leur pouvoir... ça va pas leur faire forcément du bien.



Plutôt que de chercher la...






Poste des photos. 

Faire l'...






Ca va un moment. 

Bon, je vais...






histoire de me détendre.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2005)




----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2005)

welcome back


----------



## nikolo (25 Novembre 2005)

Allez arretez de vous chamaillez et continuez à nous montrer de belles photos.

Certaines donnent des idées de compositions .


----------



## Luc G (25 Novembre 2005)

Absolument, un soupçon de marais poitevin pour amollir les arêtes


----------



## alèm (25 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>




dingue à quel point ce type est gentil et poétique !! 

gentil, ça se voit en vrai. Poétique, ça se voit sur ses photos...


----------



## N°6 (25 Novembre 2005)

Doux matin brumeux par la fenêtre du salon...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> dingue à quel point ce type est gentil et poétique !!
> 
> gentil, ça se voit en vrai. Poétique, ça se voit sur ses photos...



Arrête, ça va se voir.  Encore une petite et après, au lit.




​


----------



## nikolo (25 Novembre 2005)

Superbe photo.

le Temple est en ivoire, on a l'impression que s'en est.

C'est où en Inde, Kashmire?


----------



## WebOliver (25 Novembre 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Superbe photo.
> 
> le Temple est en ivoire, on a l'impression que s'en est.
> 
> C'est où en Inde, Kashmire?



Merci.  Ce sont les temples jaïn de Ranakpur, au Rajasthan.


----------



## macmarco (25 Novembre 2005)

Il neige à Rennes :




(L'optimisation a dégueulassé la neige qui tombe...  )


----------



## joubichou (25 Novembre 2005)

sony dscf 717


----------



## alan.a (25 Novembre 2005)

Visite aux musée des Beaux-Arts de Rouen de matin.


----------



## macmarco (25 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Visite aux musée des Beaux-Arts de Rouen de matin.





C'est Dominique Lavanant qui fait la visite ???!!!!  :hein:


----------



## AntoineD (25 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Visite aux musée des Beaux-Arts de Rouen de matin.


Tu nous as pas fait un petit rond rouge autour du tien ?... 

Moi aussi, j'ai ma petite actualité : première parution d'une photo dans un quotidien...






Mais ça n'empêche pas certaines de bouder...


----------



## N°6 (25 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est Dominique Lavanant qui fait la visite ???!!!!  :hein:



Je me suis fait la même réflexion...   



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, j'ai ma petite actualité : première parution d'une photo dans un quotidien...


 Content pour toi !


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2005)

felicitations!

(préviens nous, parce qu'on va pas se taper tous les jours le parisiens pour voir tes photos)


----------



## AntoineD (25 Novembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis fait la même réflexion...
> 
> 
> Content pour toi !




merci


----------



## AntoineD (25 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> felicitations!
> 
> (préviens nous, parce qu'on va pas se taper tous les jours le parisiens pour voir tes photos)



ben c'était hier...  

Vous êtes sauf 

et ça concerne la page que vous voyez sur la photo


----------



## mactambour (25 Novembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis fait la même réflexion...
> 
> 
> Content pour toi !



Moi aussi... 

------

La neige à Rennes est-ce vraiment un événement ???   

Pour Luc G : oui le Marais Poitevin, élément de douceur.. dans un monde de....  

Et ici à Avignon, il ne neige pas encore mais le ciel est d'hiver  







 :love:  ​


----------



## macmarco (25 Novembre 2005)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi...
> 
> ------
> 
> La neige à Rennes est-ce vraiment un événement ???




Oui, c'est rare qu'elle tombe et encore plus qu'elle ne fonde pas immédiatement.  


 mactambour, jolie photo.


----------



## alan.a (25 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est Dominique Lavanant qui fait la visite ???!!!!  :hein:










parfois, les questions surprennent 
Enfin c'est un petit jeu entre elle et les enfants et c'était très très bien.


----------



## alan.a (25 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous as pas fait un petit rond rouge autour du tien ?...



pas de doute, c'est mon fils .... :rose: 








			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

>



LM ne devait-elle pas être nue ???
Mince, je suis déçu.


----------



## AntoineD (25 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> LM ne devait-elle pas être nue ???
> Mince, je suis déçu.



Oh ! t'es fou ! les modos n'apprécieraient pas  Quoique... 

faut me contacter par mp pour ça...


----------



## NightWalker (26 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous as pas fait un petit rond rouge autour du tien ?...
> 
> Moi aussi, j'ai ma petite actualité : première parution d'une photo dans un quotidien...
> 
> Mais ça n'empêche pas certaines de bouder...


Félicitations...


----------



## samoussa (26 Novembre 2005)




----------



## yvos (26 Novembre 2005)

très chouette


----------



## AntoineD (26 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> très chouette



Pas mieux


----------



## I-bouk (26 Novembre 2005)

Ca fesait très longtemps que j'avais pas poster ( enfin depuis que le 2 existe... ) donc pour reprendre le file, je poste cette petite photo toute simple prise ce matin ( pas terrible mais bon ) :


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2005)

Je ne sais pas ce qui s'est passé sur ce fil et je ne veux pas le savoir. J'espère seulement que les photographies de Jean-Michel seront de retour très bientôt car, pour moi, une des qualités de ce sujet et sans doute son principal intérêt, c'est la diversité des contributions qui y sont proposées. Je n'aime pas tout, mais je considère, en tant que lecteur assidu, que tout peut être montré, proposé. J'émets donc le souhait que les choses reprennent au plus tôt leur cours normal.


----------



## finlay74 (26 Novembre 2005)

Allez petite vue de mon boulot. Je bosse dans un golf et on est sous la neige.


----------



## macmarco (26 Novembre 2005)

finlay74 a dit:
			
		

> Allez petite vue de mon boulot. Je bosse dans un golf et on est sous la neige.




Sympas, ce qui l'est un peu moins, c'est la date(le 27 ??!!!  :mouais: :hein:   ) et l'heure en orange... Tu ne peux pas les désactiver, ça gache un peu quand même.


----------



## finlay74 (26 Novembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Sympas, ce qui l'est un peu moins, c'est la date(le 27 ??!!!  :mouais: :hein:  ) et l'heure en orange... Tu ne peux pas les désactiver, ça gache un peu quand même.


Si mais c'était le numérique du boulot donc j'ai pas fait gaffe. Mea culpa


----------



## finlay74 (26 Novembre 2005)

Voila, c'est ici que j'attends le livreur d'UPS pour mon ibook 
Cette fois ci pas de date pourrie ni d'heure


----------



## alèm (26 Novembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas ce qui s'est passé sur ce fil et je ne veux pas le savoir. J'espère seulement que les photographies de Jean-Michel seront de retour très bientôt car, pour moi, une des qualités de ce sujet et sans doute son principal intérêt, c'est la diversité des contributions qui y sont proposées. Je n'aime pas tout, mais je considère, en tant que lecteur assidu, que tout peut être montré, proposé. J'émets donc le souhait que les choses reprennent au plus tôt leur cours normal.






j'espère aussi que Scarabe nous montrera ses derniers chocolats. j'ai faim !!


----------



## La SAGEsse (26 Novembre 2005)

Un enfant, en Afrique.


----------



## La SAGEsse (26 Novembre 2005)

Une fleur, en Afrique.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2005)

Merci 

Et à... sous d'autres cieux  

[edit du modérateur]puisque le message de Carabounet choque certains et dixit "attise des braises encore brûlantes", je l'efface mais le conserve pour Doc et moi. J'espère que les esprits se calmeront. 

Nous sommes là pour être ensemble les uns avec les autres pas contre les autres... 

*Tout message personnel, toute critique agressive et toute critique de la modération devra désormais passer par les messages privés. Autrement, les règles de modération communément admises par la communauté des modérateurs sera appliqué sans avertissement.*[/edit]


----------



## macmarco (26 Novembre 2005)

La Place des Lices, à Rennes :


----------



## finlay74 (26 Novembre 2005)

Les 2 amours de ma vie le 27 septembre 2005: le plus beau jour de notre vie à tous les trois.


----------



## I-bouk (27 Novembre 2005)

aller c'est a chier mais bon moi j'aime les Dada avec un grand D comme D....


----------



## yvos (27 Novembre 2005)




----------



## NightWalker (27 Novembre 2005)

finlay74 a dit:
			
		

> Les 2 amours de ma vie le 27 septembre 2005: le plus beau jour de notre vie à tous les trois.


Tu peux poster tes photos dans ce fil... cigognes

Félicitations à vous trois...


----------



## alèm (27 Novembre 2005)

j'ai failli déplacer les photos, je vais voir ça plus tard.


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Novembre 2005)

Madame et son toutou


----------



## jahrom (27 Novembre 2005)




----------



## yvos (27 Novembre 2005)

là, c'est une question de survie de ne pas communiquer


----------



## lumai (27 Novembre 2005)

​


----------



## lumai (27 Novembre 2005)

Ils ont 10 ans maintenant...









​


----------



## Dendrimere (27 Novembre 2005)

Oui, la communication, très important...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> parfois, les questions surprennent



ses pompes !!!!!!:love: :love: :love: 

je veux les memes !!!!


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Novembre 2005)

*Quelques photos de ma gallerie : *

*Mon chien :* 

http://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=virgulsaut5ly.jpg






*Moi :* 

http://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img06405ky.jpg





*L'étang :* 

http://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img09359su.jpg




*La main de mon frère :*





http://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img02888ma.jpg


----------



## yvos (27 Novembre 2005)

ça marche pas..


----------



## macmarco (27 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça marche pas..




Tout à l'heure, si.
Problème de serveur, sans doute.


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Novembre 2005)

Je les réups, dsl, les liens ont merder ...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2005)




----------



## GrInGoo (27 Novembre 2005)

Superbe photo Jpmiss, tu fais partie de ces personnes qui aiment et peuvent voyager . Ca donne envie . 

Enfin je suis étudiant, j'ai tout mon futur  ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> *Quelques photos de ma gallerie : *
> 
> *Mon chien :*




ben ..... moi j'en vois 3 et pourtant ce soir je suis a jeun     

tres jolie le "moi"  :love: :love: :love:


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> ben ..... moi j'en vois 3 et pourtant ce soir je suis a jeun
> 
> tres jolie le "moi"  :love: :love: :love:


 
Les 4 sont affichés, je viens de retester sur un autre PC ( je ne devrais jamais dire ca sur un forum mac ) ... 

La base du moi est un lightpainting ...


----------



## ange_63 (27 Novembre 2005)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Les 4 sont affichés, je viens de retester sur un autre PC ( je ne devrais jamais dire ca sur un forum mac ) ...
> 
> La base du moi est un lightpainting ...



Je vois bien les 4 moi!!! Et elles sont vraiment sympa  !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2005)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Les 4 sont affichés, je viens de retester sur un autre PC ( je ne devrais jamais dire ca sur un forum mac ) ...
> 
> La base du moi est un lightpainting ...




attends       

je rectifie    

tu dis : mon chien
et moi je reponds : j'ai pas picolé et pourtant j'en vois 3 ( de chiens )


----------



## ange_63 (27 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> attends
> 
> je rectifie
> 
> ...


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Novembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

>


 
Lol j'ai pareil avec 15 vtt durant un saut ...


----------



## ange_63 (27 Novembre 2005)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Lol j'ai pareil avec 15 vtt durant un saut ...



ha oui? Génial!!! 
C clair que ça donne bien déjà avec ton chien, c excellant!!!


----------



## Luc G (27 Novembre 2005)

Entre le chien ubiquiste de Gringoo et le jpmiss ubiquiste par nature, on est gâtés


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Novembre 2005)

*D'autres photos...*

*



*


----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2005)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Superbe photo Jpmiss, tu fais partie de ces personnes qui aiment et peuvent voyager . Ca donne envie .
> 
> Enfin je suis étudiant, j'ai tout mon futur  ...



Merci 
En tous cas j'aime bien tes photos (celle intitulée "moi" est tres originale) et meme celle avec les chiens et pourtant je suis peu friand des photos d'animaux de compagnie postées ici. Celle ci est tres dynamique au moins


----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss est encore dans les nuages ! Bon séjour à l'hôpital !  

Pour en rester aux nuages (la photo n'est pas extra mais le nuage me plaît)


----------



## jpmiss (28 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss est encore dans les nuages ! Bon séjour à l'hôpital !


Tu crois pas si bien dire: c'est pris d'une fenetre du 2eme etage de l'hopital l'Archet.

Superbe cumulonimbus


----------



## mactambour (28 Novembre 2005)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> *Quelques photos de ma gallerie : *
> 
> *Mon chien :*


J'en vois bien trois moi aussi !!!



> *Moi :*
> 
> Très belle





> *L'étang :*
> 
> J'aime beaucoup aussi





> *La main de mon frère :*


Aussi très belle

... mais j'ai du mérite avec un modeste modem de campagne !! c'était long...


----------



## alèm (28 Novembre 2005)

oui, je lui ai signalé  et il sait comment faire pour les prochaines.


----------



## al02 (28 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> et meme celle avec les chiens et pourtant je suis peu friand des photos d'animaux de compagnie postées ici.



« Les ténèbres s&#8217;évanouissent quand le soleil se lève.» :love:


----------



## Foguenne (28 Novembre 2005)

J'avais promis de changer de style mais là, je ne sors pas trop du boulot... 
Les soins intensifs, un autre univers de l'hôpital. (toujours pour suggérer plutôt que de montrer.)
Pour se service hyper technique, j'essaye d'intégrer de l'humain.
Premières photos prisent en repérage.


----------



## Foguenne (28 Novembre 2005)

Vous avez dit technique ? 










Faut vraiment que je sorte un peu.


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2005)

j'aime bien faire joujou dans les gares :love: surtout quand c'est l'un des derniers beau week-end d'octobre :love:


----------



## GrInGoo (28 Novembre 2005)

J'ai travailler cet été un mois comme stagiaire dans un Hopital , et c'est vraiment un milieu a part  ...



> ... mais j'ai du mérite avec un modeste modem de campagne !! c'était long...


 
Je vais réduire le tout la prochaine fois, heureusement que je poste pas les originales de 3.6 mo ...


----------



## alèm (28 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez dit technique ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Paul !! va ranger ta chambre !!


----------



## yvos (28 Novembre 2005)

je veux pas tomber malade, je veux pas tomber malade, je veux p... 

chouettes les nuages  pas mal de détails dans celui de LucG


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



C'est quoi comme jeu vidéo ?   

OK. Je sors  (d'ailleurs, je serais mieux dehors  )


----------



## NightWalker (28 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien faire joujou dans les gares :love: surtout quand c'est l'un des derniers beau week-end d'octobre :love:



Une "PhotoBooth" de la gare ???   :rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (28 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez dit technique ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paul, quel réglage de blanc as-tu utilisé ??? en RAW ?


----------



## macinside (28 Novembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Une "PhotoBooth" de la gare ???   :rateau:




même pas


----------



## bengilli (28 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez dit technique ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bonnardes les pompes à bière de l'hopital


----------



## jpmiss (28 Novembre 2005)




----------



## alèm (28 Novembre 2005)

> "vous devriez patati patata..."



 



(ps : si seulement, je pouvais en trouver du travail ! enfin ailleurs... )


----------



## jpmiss (28 Novembre 2005)




----------



## Foguenne (28 Novembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Paul, quel réglage de blanc as-tu utilisé ??? en RAW ?



Balance des blancs autos.
Tu l'as trouve bizarre ?
Pour moi, les couleurs corresponde bien à la réalité ici.
J'ai pris la photo en Raw + jpg car il fallait cette photo directement pour une présentation. Le raw, c'est pour moi.
Ici, j'ai utilisé le jpg.


----------



## Luc G (28 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



C'est bien la côte d'Azur ! celle de Perpignan est moins classe !


----------



## NightWalker (28 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'as trouve bizarre ?


Non non... au contraire, je l'ai trouvé dans l'ambiance froide de l'éclairage des hôpitaux...

En tout cas chapeau bien bas pour tes photos "reportage"...


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Non non... au contraire, je l'ai trouvé dans l'ambiance froide de l'éclairage des hôpitaux...
> 
> En tout cas chapeau bien bas pour tes photos "reportage"...



Merci beaucoup. 
 

Là je prend plutôt des photos "de commandes"pour des présentations, formations. Pas trop le temps pour les photos plus perso.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Novembre 2005)

​


----------



## nikolo (29 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ​


 
Superbe photo.

Plein de symbole et de message emanent de cette photo.


----------



## morden (29 Novembre 2005)

allez dans la foulé du pano, j'envoi quelques vielles photos (quelques mois hein : pas 5 ans ! lol ;)





les pyrénnées quelques km avant le tunnel du somport






la place stanislas (à nancy) récement remise à neuf avec des eclairages très sympa un soir de je-ne-sais-quelle fete 






juste avant la place stanislas, il y a la place carrière donc voici la porte qui joint les deux places 
au centre le trucs tout brillant, c'est un énorme lustre de baccarat mis là pour l'occasion






et voila le lustre en question ... assez impressionna tà voir d epres et très beau aussi ! 

vala vala ....

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## AntoineD (29 Novembre 2005)

morden a dit:
			
		

> allez dans la foulé du pano, j'envoi quelques vielles photos (quelques mois hein : pas 5 ans ! lol ;)
> 
> la place stanislas (à nancy) récement remise à neuf avec des eclairages très sympa un soir de je-ne-sais-quelle fete
> !!



Bon, je m'étais juré de ne plus poster sur le forum suite à des embrouillaminis un peu tristes, mais là quand même ça m'a donné envie  :
















Les photos photos ont été faite en mai dernier avec un bête minox GT que j'avais depuis pas longtemps.


----------



## morden (29 Novembre 2005)

héhé les embrouillamini qui amenent à ne plus poster sur un forum sont souvent u peu triste .... 
mais en tout cas tes photos sont très sympa !! 

et puis, pour l'appareil .. je vais te dire moi tout ce que j'ai c'est un compact sony (un w12)...
:mouais::hein::mouais:

c'est marrant : la porte que tu a prise sur la derniere photo, c'est la même que celle avec le lustre chez moi mais de jour et de l'autre coté 

A part ça, j'ai RIEN FOUTU aujourd'hui !! :mouais: !!


----------



## AntoineD (29 Novembre 2005)

morden a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant : la porte que tu a prise sur la derniere photo, c'est la même que celle avec le lustre chez moi mais de jour et de l'autre coté !



Ben, c'est un peu le même endroit 

Bon, c'est vrai que j'ai oublié de préciser que c'était la place Stan' ...  

Rien foutu aujourd'hui ? Ah ! moi c'était hier...


----------



## ikiki (29 Novembre 2005)

Salut.

Amateur de photo, je n'ai pas encore posté ici...
Je possède un réflex argentique, je fais donc numériser mes négatifs mais petit à petit (c'est assez cher...).
Voici quelques clichés


----------



## jpmiss (29 Novembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je m'étais juré de ne plus poster sur le forum


C'eut été dommage, pour ne pas dire un peu con.
Ca fait plaisir de te voir ici


----------



## NightWalker (29 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'eut été dommage, pour ne pas dire un peu con.
> Ca fait plaisir de te voir ici


Yep....


Sinon, elles sont superbes les photos de la page 145


----------



## imimi (29 Novembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Amateur de photo, je n'ai pas encore posté ici...
> Voici quelques clichés


 
Une petite préférence pour les zébrons à la mode Dalton moi.
Sont 'achement meugnons :love: 





PS @ ikiki : mais si j'l'aime aussi le bouquet de fleurs...


----------



## yvos (29 Novembre 2005)




----------



## alan.a (29 Novembre 2005)

Un petit coup de coeur pour les zèbres.

C'était où ?


----------



## imimi (29 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Un petit coup de coeur pour les zèbres.
> C'était où ?


 
Dans une réserve en Afrique du Sud, j'sais plus le nom    
y'en a un qui va m'en vouloir... 
Pour plus de précision demande à ikiki


----------



## ikiki (30 Novembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Un petit coup de coeur pour les zèbres.
> C'était où ?



La photo des zèbres a en effet été prise dans des réserves d'Afrique du sud:  Hluhluwe et Umfolosi, sur les terres Zulu (Kwazulu Natal).
J'en ai quelques unes bien sympa comme celle là... 

Merci pour le p'tit boulage 

V'la une autre, prise à bord d'une jeep, dans laquelle on peut voir le ranger (sisisi, regardez bien dans le rétro) nous donner de belles explications sur la faune locale...


----------



## morden (30 Novembre 2005)

allez une petite dernière sur la place stanislas et après j'arrete  enfin je passe à autre chose 






A part ça, le reveil est rude !!  !!


----------



## AntoineD (30 Novembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> La photo des zèbres a en effet été prise dans des réserves d'Afrique du sud:  Hluhluwe et Umfolosi, sur les terres Zulu (Kwazulu Natal).
> J'en ai quelques unes bien sympa comme celle là...
> 
> Merci pour le p'tit boulage
> ...



Je veux y aller ! Je veux y aller ! :rose: :mouais:  

et puis retourner un peu là aussi :






_(Sur la route entre le Bénin et le Burkina Faso, en mars dernier &#8211; Coolpix 5400)_


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2005)

tiens, c'est une idée de voyage ça


----------



## AntoineD (30 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tiens, c'est une idée de voyage ça



Ah ! Ben heureusement qu'y en a qui sont là pour t'y faire penser


----------



## macinside (30 Novembre 2005)

je suis toujours en train de faire joujou dans les gares


----------



## Luc G (30 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis toujours en train de faire joujou dans les gares



Je préfère quand même la version en bois ? ça serait chouette dans les gares


----------



## joubichou (30 Novembre 2005)

et hop une sauterelle


----------



## joubichou (30 Novembre 2005)

et rehop un frelon et 2 abeilles (le frelon n'est pas mort,il est bourré,10 minutes dans un verre de pastis et voila l'effet)


----------



## NightWalker (30 Novembre 2005)

Un peu sombre non ??? ou alors c'est l'écran CRT de mon pici ???

elles sont jolies sinon  préférence pour le frelon


----------



## Luc G (30 Novembre 2005)

J'adore ces petites bêtes  et mon gamin encore plus (on a l'élevage à la maison). Par contre, pas de saoûleries au pastis dans mon cas  , c'est pris dans la nature sans dopage  






(Il faudrait que je fasse un extrait d'une autre que j'ai scannée correctement pour uen fois (sur la dia ou le négatif et pas sur un 10x15 à la va-vite  ) : ça fait très Ivanohé vu de près  )


----------



## ange_63 (30 Novembre 2005)

Moi je les connais + tot de l'intérieur ces p'tites bêtes!!! :rateau: 
lors des dissections à la fac...
Nos prof en faisaient aussi l'élevage pour qu'on les ouvre... 



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ces petites bêtes  et mon gamin encore plus (on a l'élevage à la maison). Par contre, pas de saoûleries au pastis dans mon cas  , c'est pris dans la nature sans dopage


----------



## Luc G (30 Novembre 2005)

Tiens, un bout de la bête en gros plan, j'ai la flemme de refaire un extrait sur les pattes. Bon, j'ai réduit la résolution un brin (en théorie c'est du 1400x1600 cet extrait)


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2005)

encore  2 noir et blanc et au lit


----------



## IceandFire (1 Décembre 2005)




----------



## nikolo (1 Décembre 2005)

Superbe ambiance.

Belle photo


----------



## alèm (1 Décembre 2005)

Momo's Style...


----------



## joubichou (1 Décembre 2005)

et hop un gemini manchot et une de mon kiki (mon chien j'te vois venir supermoquette)


----------



## richard-deux (1 Décembre 2005)

Très belle photo, IceandFire. 

PS: tu as bien fait de remettre cet avatar. 

PS 2: si je pouvais avoir la photo originale de superman, je la mettrais en fond d'écran.:rose:
Un petit MP.


----------



## SFONE (1 Décembre 2005)

Paris metro ligne 1... le 05/11/2005 à 17h28 et 8 secondes...
15 secondes d'exposition.
F 2,8
50 iso...

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////






///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Sayf.copyright 2005.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Décembre 2005)

J'aime beaucoup ce genre de d'effet


----------



## AntoineD (1 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup ce genre de d'effet



D'autant que là, ça rend bien


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2005)

SFONE a dit:
			
		

> Paris metro ligne 1... le 05/11/2005 à 17h28 et 8 secondes...
> 15 secondes d'exposition.
> F 2,8
> 50 iso...
> ...



la ligne 14 est a moi :O


----------



## ange_63 (1 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la ligne 14 est a moi :O



Ligne 14 dis tu?!!! Pas d'pb.... 
Moi aussi: Station bibliothèq François Mitterand(?), en 2004...


----------



## maiwen (1 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ligne 14 dis tu?!!! Pas d'pb....
> Moi aussi: Station bibliothèq ou François Mitterand(?), en 2004...


gare de lyon ? :rateau: je crois


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la ligne 14 est a moi :O




On se donne rendez-vous ?


----------



## ange_63 (1 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> gare de lyon ? :rateau: je crois



Ha oui voilà!!! Merci j'me souviens plus ça fait longtemps que je ne suis pas revenue sur PARIS!!!


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> On se donne rendez-vous ?



euh, ça va pas être possible monsieur ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



c'est pas celle de lyon apparement ...


----------



## jpmiss (1 Décembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas celle de lyon apparement ...



Bah nan en effet 
Elle est comment celle de Lyon?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2005)

odré a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas celle de lyon apparement ...


Bizarre je la voyais pas comme ça la tour de Pise


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2005)

bientôt pleins de nouvelles photos en noir et blanc  :love:


----------



## Luc G (1 Décembre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre je la voyais pas comme ça la tour de Pise



De fait ce n'est ici qu'un pise-aller sinon une pissaladière


----------



## Luc G (1 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bientôt pleins de nouvelles photos en noir et blanc  :love:




Il brille trop, Mackie, ça va faire des reflets !  

Bonnes photos


----------



## mistertitan (2 Décembre 2005)

Une question à tous, vous, les pros de la photo. Je cherche à modifier l'interface de mon site. Que pensez vous de cette beta.

http://www.400iso.org/alpha/

bien sur, tout n'est pas remis, ni le forum et le calendrier qui sont encore au design de l'ancien. et les galeries qui doivent être remises en ligne.
Mais qu'en pensez vous


Pour donner votre avis je vous propose d'aller ici, ce sera mieux.  
Foguenne


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2005)

Pour nous montrer ton site il y a un thread tout beau pour ça c'est ici.


----------



## mistertitan (2 Décembre 2005)

pardon pardon...

ce post etant le post des photographes, j'avais pensé que ce serait pas mal d'avoir l'avis de personnes qui sont vraiment dedans.
Mais je me suis trompé apparement.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2005)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> pardon pardon...
> 
> ce post etant le post des photographes, j'avais pensé que ce serait pas mal d'avoir l'avis de personnes qui sont vraiment dedans.
> Mais je me suis trompé apparement.



Ce thread n'est pas le thread des photographes mais bien le thread ou l'on poste ses plus belles photos. 
Tu es le bienvenus ici pour nous montrer tes photos, dans l'autre, qui sera vu aussi, ne t'inquiète pas, pour nous montrer et avoir des avis sur ton site.
C'est juste des recommandations pour qu'on garde un minimum de cohérence.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2005)

Un essai de noir et blanc. 






(J'ai testé ça essentiellement pour sauver une photo à la balance des blancs merdique.  )


----------



## supatofa (2 Décembre 2005)

la mer du nord...photo prise à Malo les bains (59)


----------



## supatofa (2 Décembre 2005)

une tite réduction sablière...


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2005)

SFONE a dit:
			
		

> Paris metro ligne 1... le 05/11/2005 à 17h28 et 8 secondes...
> 15 secondes d'exposition.
> F 2,8
> 50 iso...



chouette cette photo.. 
tu l'as faite à travers la vitre?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ces petites bêtes  et mon gamin encore plus (on a l'élevage à la maison). Par contre, pas de saoûleries au pastis dans mon cas  , c'est pris dans la nature sans dopage




non , decidement la bestiole n'a pas la beauté de ta photo    

bravoo   tres joli :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> mon kiki (mon chien j'te vois venir supermoquette)




il a une drole de tete ton kiki    

belle photo et belle bestiole  :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2005)

​


----------



## jpmiss (2 Décembre 2005)

Elles sont vraiment sympa tes photos WebO


----------



## jahrom (2 Décembre 2005)

Un pote photographe est passé à la maison cette semaine. Il venait de faire l'achat d'un
EOS 1 numérique.

IMPRESSIONNANT le bordel !!! 


Voila, c'est tout.


----------



## nikolo (2 Décembre 2005)

C'est déjà beaucoup....


----------



## Luc G (2 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont vraiment sympa tes photos WebO



Oui, et en plus, tu les faisais apparemment beaucoup rire. Tu veux pas nous dire comment ?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et en plus, tu les faisais apparemment beaucoup rire. Tu veux pas nous dire comment ?



Sans doute c'est ce jour-là que je portais ma chemise hawaïenne.  Merci pour vos commentaires...


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2005)

A quand la galerie?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> A quand la galerie?



Je suis dessus...  Je prends mon temps.


----------



## ikiki (2 Décembre 2005)

Salut!
D'autres petits clichés :

Coucher de soleil, en Afrique du Sud toujours...





Des ruines, mais je ne sais plus où,  :rose:


----------



## supatofa (2 Décembre 2005)

alors que je me promenais au dessus de Dunkerque...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont vraiment sympa tes photos WebO


Pas mieux   très chouettes photos : celle avec le deux mains est très touchante


----------



## Luc G (2 Décembre 2005)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> alors que je me promenais au dessus de Dunkerque...



ça y est, GoogleEarth est sur mac !


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2005)

​


----------



## Foguenne (3 Décembre 2005)

C'est clair que tu m'achèves.    
Elles sont très très chouette tes dernières photos.


----------



## ikiki (3 Décembre 2005)

Oui, vraiment de très beaux clichés WebOlivier :love:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2005)

Merci encore pour vos remarques. 



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que tu m'achèves.
> Elles sont très très chouette tes dernières photos.



Déjà debout Paul?  






Je suis sur une petite galerie de portraits là.  Je la posterai dès que... ​


----------



## esope (3 Décembre 2005)

respirons un peu d'air pur... 




















photos prises en Italie cet été. C'était très chouette!!


----------



## yvos (3 Décembre 2005)

WebO, toujours chouette


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2005)

Une galerie avec Simple Viewer... et un bout de Taj Mahal. 




​


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Une galerie avec Simple Viewer... et un bout de Taj Mahal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suberbe la galerie ! et tu t'es servi de ton ipod pour stocker tes photos ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Décembre 2005)

il sagit du vieux nice,un endroit que j'ai beaucoup aimé cet été ,ces petites ruelles charmantes ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Décembre 2005)

bon puisque nano aimes bien ,C sa ville ,encore 2 autres toujours du 17 juillet...

le port et une façade colorée...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2005)




----------



## AntoineD (3 Décembre 2005)

Puisque l'objet du thread est quand même de poster des images, en voici une :






Ouh là là bizarre l'affichage... je reverrai un peu ma conversion.

[EDIT = ] j'ai oublié de préciser que sur la photo, c'est Maxime Mulot, maître crépier qui faisaient des trop bonnes crêpes aux soirées fooding (Village Saint-Paul, Paris) ces derniers jours ! Et en plus il est sympa.


----------



## benjamin (3 Décembre 2005)

J'ai mal à la tête et les heurts me fatiguent. Tout le monde a compris, c'est 550 px. Les messages en question ont été supprimés/édités. Merci pour l'ambiance de ce sujet et des forums de ne pas en faire davantage.


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Une galerie avec Simple Viewer... et un bout de Taj Mahal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Superbes photos, Olivier !
 Que de couleurs, de sourires...:love:
Les suivantes sont pour bientôt?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Décembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Superbes photos, Olivier !
> Que de couleurs, de sourires...:love:
> Les suivantes sont pour bientôt?



voila restons sage. 
effectivement belles photos,certaines ont un cadrage cependant perfectible,mais dans l'ensemble elles sont excellentes...
mais ils ont l'air cool les gens la bas,le droit a l'image,ils connaissent pas  
tu fais ca chez nous ,ton appareil fait pas long feu,on te le démoli a coup de lattes!...


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2005)

Cet après midi, j'ai fait joujou avec mon cadeau d'anniversaire un Nikon D70s :love: :


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2005)

fais pas très beau dans le Morbihan tiens... 

(en même temps, Firefox et ma compagne me tiennent au courant ! )


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> fais pas très beau dans le Morbihan tiens...
> 
> (en même temps, Firefox et ma compagne me tiennent au courant ! )


D'ailleurs, j'ai une question...

Quel est le meilleur moyen de nettoyer son filtre des embruns qu'il a reçu ?


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2005)

juste le filtre ? 

ya plusieurs écoles, j'aime bien le papier optique Kodak et les stylo Hama


----------



## Franswa (3 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> juste le filtre ?
> 
> ya plusieurs écoles, j'aime bien le papier optique Kodak et les stylo Hama


Ouais, j'ai acheté ce filtre spécialement pour protéger l'objectif des embruns et de tout autres chocs 

Merci pour le conseil


----------



## AntoineD (3 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, j'ai acheté ce filtre spécialement pour protéger l'objectif des embruns et de tout autres chocs
> 
> Merci pour le conseil




Pense surtout à le mettre dans un sac avec des petits sachets de silicagel (dessicant) pour préserver ton matériel de l'humidité dans des conditions comme celles du bord de mer, etc. Les champignons peuvent arriver vite 

(n'aie pas trop peur non plus  )


----------



## imimi (3 Décembre 2005)

moi j'aurais peur à sa place, c'est assez flippant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Les champignons peuvent arriver vite


----------



## alèm (3 Décembre 2005)

tu verrais l'efficacité d'un champignon ayant décidé de se nourrir d'un traitement multicouches ! 

c'est effrayant !


----------



## imimi (3 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu verrais l'efficacité d'un champignon ayant décidé de se nourrir d'un traitement multicouches !


ben j'suis plus calée en bactérie en fait mais j'connais aussi un peu les champi ! 
des voraces ces p'tits gars !


----------



## Franswa (4 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Pense surtout à le mettre dans un sac avec des petits sachets de silicagel (dessicant) pour préserver ton matériel de l'humidité dans des conditions comme celles du bord de mer, etc. Les champignons peuvent arriver vite
> 
> (n'aie pas trop peur non plus  )


Ah oui 

J'en ai un dans ma pochette :love:


----------



## jpmiss (4 Décembre 2005)




----------



## jpmiss (4 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ​



Je cite la photo parce que c'est de la beauté a l'état pur 

Et en plus y 'a vé l'bouzin qui m'empèche de te bouler.


----------



## Luc G (4 Décembre 2005)

Oui, la fille et la photo ont du répondant.  

Personnellement, j'ai du mal à photographier des inconnus comme ça. Alors, je me rabats en général sur des circonstances et des portraits moins "intimes"  






Je commence déjà à penser au carnaval de limoux, cette année il commence très tard  : le 28 janvier, pour cause de Pâques tardives et ça durera jusqu'à la nuit de la blanquette le 2 avril (plus la sortie des sieur d'Arques, ceux qui font la blanquette, le 15 avril). À Limoux, ils ont une conception extensive du carnaval.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah nan en effet
> Elle est comment celle de Lyon?


Celle de Lyon est beaucoup plus mastoque et grise foncée
il faut qu'il fasse beau pour la photographier !

Edit : je parle non pas de la tour de pise mais de la Bourse, le bâtiment
je sais j'ai deux jours de retard ...


----------



## alan.a (4 Décembre 2005)

Pour relancer le fooding d'Antoine.D

le fooding à l'école


----------



## AntoineD (4 Décembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour relancer le fooding d'Antoine.D
> 
> le fooding à l'école



...va falloir leur apprendre à manger, aux petits monstres


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Foguenne (4 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Une galerie avec Simple Viewer... et un bout de Taj Mahal.
> ​



Très chouette galerie ! 

Ma préférée est  celle avec les trois hommes assis qui regarde à leur gauche sur la première page. Elle est magnifique.


----------



## Luc G (4 Décembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour relancer le fooding d'Antoine.D
> 
> le fooding à l'école



Superbe


----------



## WebOliver (5 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Très chouette galerie !
> 
> Ma préférée est  celle avec les trois hommes assis qui regarde à leur gauche sur la première page. Elle est magnifique.



Merci Paul.   Oui, elle est sympa celle-ci...  Que peuvent-ils bien se raconter. 

D'autres photos bientôt.


----------



## bengilli (5 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Que peuvent-ils bien se raconter ?



Ce qu'ils se racontent ?

"Matte la brune, beau cul n'est il pas ?"


----------



## NightWalker (5 Décembre 2005)




----------



## gratteur-fou (5 Décembre 2005)

hop voilà Marseille sous la neige, enfin là c'est plutôt trois pins situés près de mon lycée, qu'on voit au loin d'ailleurs.
Il faut préciser qu'il ne neige pas tous les jours à Marseille...c'était l'an dernier.


----------



## benjamin (5 Décembre 2005)

Pour une 640x480, ça pourrait descendre un peu en dessous de 320 Ko  Attention aux petites connec...


----------



## al02 (5 Décembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Pour une 640x480, ça pourrait descendre un peu en dessous de 320 Ko  Attention aux petites connec...



Pour réduire le poids des photos, utiliser SmallImage de Fabien Conus ! 

La photo précédente après traitement pèse 60 Ko.


----------



## gratteur-fou (5 Décembre 2005)

Voilà c'est remodifié 
Et merci pour vos conseils, ça me sera utile par la suite.


----------



## ikiki (5 Décembre 2005)

Salut 

Joli cliché gratteur-fou!  
--> 'tain, le vbulletin fait de l'anti boulage intensif   :mouais: 

Un col à Valthorens ya deux ans...


----------



## gratteur-fou (5 Décembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Joli cliché gratteur-fou!
> --> 'tain, le vbulletin fait de l'anti boulage intensif   :mouais:
> ...



Pas grave  de même pour moi  enfin pour toi...
En tout cas tu as dû te donner du mal pour prendre cette belle photo dans le brouillard


----------



## yvos (5 Décembre 2005)

salami aloukoum 











...ze silk road


----------



## jpmiss (5 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salami aloukoum


Du salami au loukoum? c'est pas un peu écoeurant ça? :sick: 



Bon, blagues a part entre toi et WebO faut s'accrocher...


----------



## ikiki (5 Décembre 2005)

De bien jolies photos messieurs!  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bon, blagues a part entre toi et WebO faut s'accrocher...



Accroche-toi, accroche-toi, je te file le mousqueton.  Blague à part, les tiennes aussi jp.


----------



## AntoineD (6 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salami aloukoum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avec un chouïa plus de contraste, celle-là c'est de la balle


----------



## yvos (6 Décembre 2005)

merci Antoine...c'est brut de capteur, alors c'est peut-être possible de faire quelque chose


----------



## alan.a (6 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> celle-là c'est de la balle



:mouais: 

Yep, j'kiff grave ta tof, j'ai kéblo mon artère !! Bon ça manque de chamelle à pécho et faut pas être en galère de bédo mais bon ya dja pas d'lardu  
D'la à séca d'mon lagevi ...


----------



## richard-deux (6 Décembre 2005)

Yvos, tes photos sont magnifiques. 

Je voudrais dire que vous avez tous du talent.  

Je suis loin, très loin, de réaliser de si beaux clichés. :rose:


----------



## AntoineD (6 Décembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Yep, j'kiff grave ta tof, j'ai kéblo mon artère !! Bon ça manque de chamelle à pécho et faut pas être en galère de bédo mais bon ya dja pas d'lardu
> D'la à séca d'mon lagevi ...



Ah ! ces vieux cons de la campagne...  Comme je vais le marav' sa gueule l'ôt' !     :hein:  

Bon, allez, en attendant,n Yvos, je propose trop comass', comment q'j'kif' trop :


----------



## yvos (6 Décembre 2005)

file remplir ton blog!


----------



## AntoineD (6 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> file remplir ton blog!



j'étais en train


----------



## alan.a (6 Décembre 2005)

La maison est devenue subitement calme.
Ça s'endort vraiment partout ces petites bêtes 






Sinon Yvos pourrait se lancer dans la carte postale


----------



## ikiki (6 Décembre 2005)

Dis voir AntoineD, avec quel soft as-tu modifié le contraste de la photo, et avec quel outil?
--> je ne suis pas réellement doué en infographie :rose: ...

Sinon voilà (encore Afrique du Sud, mais près des montagnes du Drakensberg) :


----------



## bengilli (6 Décembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> La maison est devenue subitement calme.
> Ça s'endort vraiment partout ces petites bêtes



T'as pas paniqué ? Je dirais que ça s'étouffe avec des légos ces petites bêtes !?


----------



## AntoineD (6 Décembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Dis voir AntoineD, avec quel soft as-tu modifié le contraste de la photo, et avec quel outil?
> --> je ne suis pas réellement doué en infographie :rose: ...
> 
> Sinon voilà (encore Afrique du Sud, mais près des montagnes du Drakensberg) :



Photoshop, tout simplement 

un peu de courbe, un peu de contrastes mais très vite, un peu comme sur ta belle Afrique du Sud :







Je sais ce qui me prend en ce moment... 
En fait, en ce moment, je suis en train d'essayer de mieux maîtriser Photoshop, que je ne...ben, maîtrise pas forcément bien, pour le moment 


>> Alan : qu'est-ce que tu leur as encore fait, à tes pauvres enfants ? ah ! ces artistes...


----------



## alan.a (6 Décembre 2005)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas paniqué ? Je dirais que ça s'étouffe avec des légos ces petites bêtes !?



Non, c'est des clipos, trop gros.
Et puis je ne suis pas d'un naturel à paniquer (à tort peut être)

Hop, chgt de position








			
				ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Sinon voilà (encore Afrique du Sud, mais près des montagnes du Drakensberg) :



RAAAAAAAAA LOVELYYYYYYY

Es tu passé par Sani Pass ??? :love: :love:


----------



## AntoineD (6 Décembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> RAAAAAAAAA LOVELYYYYYYY
> 
> Es tu passé par Sani Pass ??? :love: :love:



Moi je meurs d'envie d'y aller, malheureusement c'est pas encore dan mon programme, je dois me concentrer sur l'Afrique de l'Ouest... quoique... un petit crochet... 

Les photos sont chouettes, en tout cas


----------



## ikiki (6 Décembre 2005)

Je suis allé en Afrique du sud pour faire un stage à l'origine... Ce stage s'est vite transformé en tourisme et découvertes  
Mais je ne suis resté que dans la partie Est de ce beau pays (près de Durban).
Il faut savoir qu'il comporte plus de 70 % de la biodiversité mondial!!! De quoi en voir des choses...

Sinon je ne connais pas Sani Pass... :rose:


----------



## alèm (6 Décembre 2005)

à propos de vos voyages, je vous invite à continuer ici ces discussions et ces posts forts intéressants !.


----------



## gratteur-fou (6 Décembre 2005)

Des photos de Séville en Espagne


----------



## yvos (7 Décembre 2005)

un morceau de porte


----------



## benao (7 Décembre 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à yvos.

OUAH! j'adore, really!! on dirait une peinture à moi!


----------



## jpmiss (7 Décembre 2005)




----------



## Foguenne (8 Décembre 2005)

en petite forme.


----------



## yvos (8 Décembre 2005)

toujours sympa les ptiboutchoux  

Picardie powaaaaaa (Remi  )


----------



## jahrom (8 Décembre 2005)

Faute de temps, ces derniers temps, je ne prend plus le temps que de venir ici de temps en temps...

Voici l'église Saint Laurent, en plein Paris, Gare de l'est....


----------



## supatofa (9 Décembre 2005)

le Nord et ses reliefs


----------



## Luc G (9 Décembre 2005)

Il y a des endroits où tu passes très vite de la tendance plutôt horizontale :






à la tendance plutôt verticale :






Comme ça, tu choisis selon l'humeur.    

PS La balade des corniches du Méjean qui passe juste là en face au milieu de ces rochers vaut la peine. Si vous avez l'occasion, ne la ratez pas.


----------



## jahrom (9 Décembre 2005)

...en Corse. :love:


----------



## SFONE (10 Décembre 2005)

Paris 19 Novembre 2005...

_Le fauteuil :_
1/4 s
F 3,7
80 iso

................................................................................................................






................................................................................................................
Copyright Sayf 2005.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Décembre 2005)




----------



## AntoineD (11 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Le Père Lachaise
> J'ai pô vu Teo



Le père qui ? On dirait plutôt une rue.











...bon ok je sors.  

...mais non sans poster une image : 






Portrait de mon père lors de la soirée Envie d'Agir à Metz, hier soir... Une soirée bien bidon comme  seul les ministères savent les faire ("regardez comme nos jeunes Lorrains font des beaux projets ! whaou... pas très rock n roll).


----------



## alan.a (11 Décembre 2005)

Le même genre de soirée, il y a quelques jours... sur l'investissement des jeunes dans le territoire...
Gros moyens techniques, visioconférence avec le Québec via iChat sur un powerbook 17" et gros flop...
Léger malaise chez les dirigeants français quand les québécois ont annoncé que les 240 millions de $ dédiés à un mvt de la jeunesse étaient gérés par les jeunes eux-mêmes.
En France... la moyenne d'âge des gestionnaires devait être de 50 ans


----------



## AntoineD (11 Décembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Le même genre de soirée, il y a quelques jours... sur l'investissement des jeunes dans le territoire...
> Gros moyens techniques, visioconférence avec le Québec via iChat sur un powerbook 17" et gros flop...
> Léger malaise chez les dirigeants français quand les québécois ont annoncé que les 240 millions de $ dédiés à un mvt de la jeunesse étaient gérés par les jeunes eux-mêmes.
> En France... la moyenne d'âge des gestionnaires devait être de 50 ans



...et qu'est-ce que tu faisais là, toi, malandrin ?

Le Québec ! pas mal d'avance sur nous à certains égards... mais quand je nous vois en France, je me dis que ce serait pas forcément une bonne idée de laisser les jeunes gérer l'affaire...


----------



## alan.a (11 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...et qu'est-ce que tu faisais là, toi, malandrin ?



Officiellement, couverture médiatique pour le compte des organisateurs (je m'occupe de leur site Web)
Officieusement, pas grand chose mis à part déconner avec le Québec et papoter avec l'équipe vidéo.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Décembre 2005)

​


----------



## yvos (11 Décembre 2005)

Chouette


----------



## NightWalker (11 Décembre 2005)

rhâââ so lovely...


----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2005)

c'est qui ces 2 grosses qui bouchent la vue?


----------



## Franswa (12 Décembre 2005)

Quelques photos de ma belle région :love:

Un cimetière de bateau à Etel :


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

jolies photos, Franswa


----------



## bengilli (12 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> jolies photos, Franswa



ouaipe, bravo


----------



## Franswa (12 Décembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup :rose: :love:

J'essaierai d'aller shooter plus souvent


----------



## macinside (12 Décembre 2005)

j'aime beaucoup les reflets après la pluie la nuit


----------



## ange_63 (12 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup les reflets après la pluie la nuit


Ha oui en effet ça donne bien!!  
C très sympa!!


----------



## macmarco (12 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Quelques photos de ma belle région :love:
> 
> Un cimetière de bateau à Etel :







> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Franswa.




Aaaaaarrrgghh !!!! 

Franswa !


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2005)

ils y a des bestioles bizarre dans paris :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ils y a des bestioles bizarre dans paris :rateau:


 
Excellent


----------



## supatofa (13 Décembre 2005)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Quelques photos de ma belle région :love:
> 
> Un cimetière de bateau à Etel :



sympa ces photos de vieille carcasse de bateaux


----------



## supatofa (13 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ils y a des bestioles bizarre dans paris :rateau:




excellent !!!


----------



## AntoineD (13 Décembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ils y a des bestioles bizarre dans paris :rateau:



Eh ! elle est bien celle-là. Faudrait voir ce que ça donne avec un "vrai" tirage


----------



## N°6 (13 Décembre 2005)

Hop ! Une porte...


----------



## macelene (13 Décembre 2005)

Des Agriculteurs mécontents déversent des Tas de POmmes sur les pavés... ​


----------



## AntoineD (13 Décembre 2005)

J'aime assez ta photo, macelene, il manquerait peut-être volontier quelqu'un qui râle au premier plan mais j'aime bien. Dommage pour le bras sur la gauche...


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Eh ! elle est bien celle-là. Faudrait voir ce que ça donne avec un "vrai" tirage




justement j'ai le vrai tirage, la c'est d'après un scan neg fait par le laboratoire  pour les détails il faut voir sur mon blog photo en signature


----------



## yvos (13 Décembre 2005)

droite, gauche, on sait plus trop de nos jours 

là où c'est placé, ya pas trop de difficulté à recadrer


----------



## AntoineD (13 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Bon je suis sur windaube au boulot mais quand même... rassurez moi c'est à droite non qu'il est le bras ? :rateau: :mouais:



Oui, bon, ça va... 



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> justement j'ai le vrai tirage, la c'est d'après un scan neg fait par le laboratoire  pour les détails il faut voir sur mon blog photo en signature



Je parlais d'un vrai passage sous l'agrandisseur, avec des beaux gris, tout ça


----------



## macelene (13 Décembre 2005)

Merci  








Poirier, salades, pied de vigne... pour un Joyeux Noël... ​


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD est de gauche droite?, tout le monde le sait. 

Belles photos Elene.


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais d'un vrai passage sous l'agrandisseur, avec des beaux gris, tout ça




il va y avoir du grain alors :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Décembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Des Agriculteurs mécontents déversent des Tas de POmmes sur les pavés... ​



J'aime bien les photos. 
Ce qui me hérisse c'est ce genre d'actions à la con. Ils ne pourraient pas donner ça à des associations plutôt que je balancer ça sur le pavé?


----------



## AntoineD (13 Décembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien les photos.
> Ce qui me hérisse c'est ce genre d'actions à la con. Ils ne pourraient pas donner ça à des associations plutôt que je balancer ça sur le pavé?



...Ou au moins les déverser en quartiers dans une grande casserole 

Le problème du don aux assos, c'est qu'ils baisseraient par là-même le prix d'achat des pommes &#8211; pour le dire vite &#8211; puisque les assos ne les achèteraient pas  Je pense comme toi mais ils ont leur propre logique...


----------



## yvos (13 Décembre 2005)

Mangez des pommes, qu'il disait en 95..

une petite photo WebO style, sans le Taj


----------



## Luc G (14 Décembre 2005)

Est-ce une impression ou se dit-il : "je m'y vois bien, là. Bon, qui va me faire une statue ?"  

Pour désaltérer les assoifés sortant du désert, les étangs enter les Corbières et la Clape


----------



## mactambour (14 Décembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce une impression ou se dit-il : "je m'y vois bien, là. Bon, qui va me faire une statue ?"
> 
> Pour désaltérer les assoifés sortant du désert, les étangs enter les Corbières et la Clape


Ca rafraîchit et désaltère ! après les pommes ça fait du bien.. aussi

Pour continuer dans cette idée, et vraiment près des tiens, le Barcarès   






  ​


----------



## Brunni (14 Décembre 2005)

J'aime beaucoup celles là


----------



## Luc G (15 Décembre 2005)

Pour rester dans la montagne, mais pour sortir un peu des Alpes  un brin de Pyrénées :


----------



## alan.a (15 Décembre 2005)

Ca me fait penser au très beau travail de Joël Tettamanti


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

>



Montée au col du Grand Saint-Bernard, côté suisse, bouche d'aération du tunnel.


----------



## alan.a (15 Décembre 2005)

Oui, c'est un jeune photographe suisse, ça aide 
J'ai pu voir un original chez un ami, boudoudjiou que c'est beau !!!


----------



## toto (15 Décembre 2005)

Pris en novembre sur la route du Gd St Bernard


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Montée au col du Grand Saint-Bernard, côté suisse, bouche d'aération du tunnel.



tu as oublie le nom du petit refuge en arrière plan... L'hospitalet ? Ou celui d'avant peut-être !
et une fois sur le col, ne pas oublier de prendre un chocolat chaud chez Delia


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> tu as oublie le nom du petit refuge en arrière plan... L'hospitalet ? Ou celui d'avant peut-être !


Exact.  Ce fut là ma première randonnée à ski en 1990, nous devions monter au Mont Fourchon, puis vu les conditions, nous nous étions arrêtés au col chez les chanoines.  Je crois bien qu'en route nous nous avions fait une halte à ce petit refuge.


----------



## gratteur-fou (15 Décembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait penser au très beau travail de Joël Tettamanti



Magnifique


----------



## sylko (15 Décembre 2005)

Brunni a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup celles là



Mais c'est chez moi ça! 
  :love: 

Le Grand et le petit Muveran sur la première photo. Le massif des Diablerets sur la deuxième. Photos prises depuis le Col de la Croix. Pas vrai?


----------



## yvos (15 Décembre 2005)

sympa ces photos


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2005)

toto a dit:
			
		

> Pris en novembre sur la route du Gd St Bernard



Superbe aussi 

Et on voit bien la dent du guignol et la coulée des grands bronzes!


----------



## Lila (16 Décembre 2005)

Bon ce n'est pas de la haute montagne, mais c'est ce qu'il ya  de plus haut près de chez moi, tout près....et c'est joli aussi ...on dirait l'quebec !


----------



## ikiki (16 Décembre 2005)

Très joli tout ceci (Brunni et Lila)
:love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Décembre 2005)




----------



## gratteur-fou (16 Décembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Bon ce n'est pas de la haute montagne, mais c'est ce qu'il ya  de plus haut près de chez moi, tout près....et c'est joli aussi ...on dirait l'quebec !



hé c'est près de la sainte baume ça


----------



## Luc G (16 Décembre 2005)

Pour passer au montagnes sinon à vaches, du moins à moutons, un grand classique d'un endroit étrange autant que magique : la cham des Bondons. Il y a là les deux puechs (dont un sur les photos), accompagnés de l'eschino d'ase. et, sur ce bout de calcaire collé au grantie du  Mont-Lozère, nos ancêtres ont semé des menhirs : entre 100 et 200 sur quelques kilomètres carrés. Avec une vue splendide sur le causse Méjean en face, les Cévennes et le Mont-Lozère pas loin.

Rien de spectaculaire, mais l'impression de respirer autrement.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2005)

Super! 
Dis moi si je me trompe mais "puechs" et "puys" on la meme origine celtique non?


----------



## Luc G (17 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Super!
> Dis moi si je me trompe mais "puechs" et "puys" on la meme origine celtique non?



J'aurais plutôt tendance à penser que ça vient du latin : podium.
Tu as puy, puech (plein en Lozère), mais aussi pech (dans les Corbières, je vous collerai une photo du pech de Bugarach un de ces jours ), pog (celui de Montsegur) et je dois en oublier.

En Lozère on a aussi, en un peu plus original : "truc" : le truc de Fortunio, le truc de Randon, et les aveyronnais sur l'Aubrac ont "les Truques d'Aubrac" (je ne sais pas si c'est la même origine pour ceux)là). Il paraît que ça viendrait de l'indo-européen, que ce serait la même racine que "suc" et ça signifierait, évidemment lieu élevé.

Bon, faudrait que je regarde mon atlas linguistique du Gévaudan


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Décembre 2005)

Des avis ?


----------



## jahrom (17 Décembre 2005)

Après midi en barque... :love:


----------



## maiwen (17 Décembre 2005)

:rose:


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Décembre 2005)

J'aime beaucoup maiwen , tu es douée


----------



## maiwen (17 Décembre 2005)

merci


----------



## macinside (17 Décembre 2005)

ça me fait penser, tu fais plus de photo en noir et blanc ?


----------



## AuGie (17 Décembre 2005)

Un petit essai rapide avec la bête : 











Et le powerbook 17" :






Bon c'est pas top, j'ai pris les photos avec mon Ixus 500


----------



## AntoineD (17 Décembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est pas top, j'ai pris les photos avec mon Ixus 500



...ben, le thème, c'est quand même vos _plus belles_ photos...


----------



## nicogala (17 Décembre 2005)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> Bon ce n'est pas de la haute montagne, mais c'est ce qu'il ya  de plus haut près de chez moi, tout près....et c'est joli aussi ...on dirait l'quebec !


 j'ai fait exactement la même en cadrage paysage... dommage que je n'aie pas de scanner...

De l'autre côté de la route, un peu plus loin en s'enfonçant dans le Var (à gauche sur les premiers décamètres de la route de Nans au niveau d'une maison forestière) tu as une élévation symétrique mais de bien moindre importance et couverte de chênes mais si tu y pénêtres à pied (je l'ai fait en hasard total) tu découvres un réseau labyrinthique de barres calcaires entre 1 et 3m de haut sur 1 à 2m de large qui se circonvolutionnent... hallucinant !!  Sur le sommet de ces "éléments" poussent les chênes ce qui fait que c'est totalement invisible à moins d'y être dedans... et tu te ballade en sautant d'une à l'autre... je le conseille fortement 
Faudra que j'y retourne, je ferai des (belles?)photos argentiques que j'essaierai de scanner


----------



## AuGie (17 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...ben, le thème, c'est quand même vos _plus belles_ photos...



Ben on va dire que c'est mes plus belles alors


----------



## NightWalker (18 Décembre 2005)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Des avis ?


C'est une photo scannée ?? parce que je la trouve un peu voilée...

En la retouchant un peu, ça donne ça... 



>





Sinon AuGie ne les écoutes passs.... :rateau:   je les aime bien les deux premières, les iMacs quoi.. c'est sympas dis donc chez toi...


Jahrom & Maiwen


----------



## AuGie (18 Décembre 2005)

Merci :love: 

Une autre avec un sujet encore plus interessant :


----------



## gratteur-fou (18 Décembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> C'est une photo scannée ?? parce que je la trouve un peu voilée...
> 
> En la retouchant un peu, ça donne ça...



j'adoooooooooooorrrrreeeee ta photo


----------



## nicogala (18 Décembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais plutôt tendance à penser que ça vient du latin : podium.
> Tu as puy, puech (plein en Lozère), mais aussi pech (dans les Corbières, je vous collerai une photo du pech de Bugarach un de ces jours ), pog (celui de Montsegur) et je dois en oublier.


Oui : pounche (des Escaouprés, face au Taoumé) en Provence


----------



## AntoineD (18 Décembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Merci :love:
> 
> Une autre avec un sujet encore plus interessant :



Ah ! oui. Là, c'est déjà plus dans le ton


----------



## jahrom (18 Décembre 2005)

Portrait fait hier soir.
Je trouve un air de Lino Ventura. :love:

lemmy


----------



## AntoineD (18 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Portrait fait hier soir.
> Je trouve un air de Lino Ventura. :love:
> 
> lemmy




"Y'en a."






_( par contre, la typo à droite... était-ce bien nécessaire ?...  )_


----------



## jahrom (18 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> _( par contre, la typo à droite... était-ce bien nécessaire ?...  )_



Pardon ??


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Portrait fait hier soir.
> Je trouve un air de Lino Ventura. :love:
> 
> lemmy



arrfff ©    

c'est un bon résumé: un c½ur d'artichaut sous une tête de râleur  :mouais:  



_à mon avis le photographe est meilleur que le sujet _​


----------



## leleth (18 Décembre 2005)

Voila ... Modif' sur Photoshop ... prise en Bretagne , à l'île aux moines 






J'espere qu'elle vous plairas


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2005)

pas besoin de préciser, ça ressemble bien à L'Ile-Aux-Moines !  

par contre, elle est un peu "éteinte" (cf les murs qui s'assombrissent) c'est volontaire ?


----------



## leleth (18 Décembre 2005)

Oui , j'ai fait exprés ... je suis trés " sombre dans mes photos ...

[EDIT]





Une deuxieme !


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2005)

par contre, comme indiqué à l'entrée du forum (Annonces), ce serait bien que tes prochaines photos postées ne dépassent pas 500 pix de largeur maxi, merci d'avance.


----------



## leleth (18 Décembre 2005)

Pas de probléme , je reduit 

[RE-EDIT]





Et hop !  

J'en remettrais plus tard ou sinon on va me traiter de floodeur


----------



## Nephou (18 Décembre 2005)

doux souvenirs de Normandie




​


----------



## nicogala (18 Décembre 2005)

@Leleth: C'est normal cette disymétrie du manche 


@Nephou... alors on traine au coin pipi appareil au poing ?


----------



## gratteur-fou (18 Décembre 2005)

>



comment ne pas dire grandiose


----------



## leleth (18 Décembre 2005)

:rose:

C'est ma guitoune à moi 

Pour la dysimétrie , oui , c'est normal c'est un effet d'optique

[EDIT] Merci gratteur-fou


----------



## nicogala (18 Décembre 2005)

Comment-ça un effet d'optique  
Le côté gauche au niveau des dernières cases semble plus creusé... ce serait compréhensible pour pas fretter justement, alors : optique ou réel ?


----------



## gratteur-fou (18 Décembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Comment-ça un effet d'optique
> Le côté gauche au niveau des dernières cases semble plus creusé... ce serait compréhensible pour pas fretter justement, alors : optique ou réel ?



c'est normal je pense, enfin c'est comme ça sur tout le manche de la gratte...


----------



## leleth (18 Décembre 2005)

Effet d'optique  la guitare devait être penché  voila voila             [EDIT]En voila une autre 






Et hop une autre 





Voila


----------



## NightWalker (18 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> j'adoooooooooooorrrrreeeee ta photo


Merci à toi, Malow et MacElen... mais je suis confus... :rose: ce n'est pas du tout ma photo, mais elle est de StJohnPerse. Elle a été postée en lien. Comme il a demandé un avis, en fait j'ai donné juste mon avis et apporté une correction. D'ailleurs si vous cliquez sur le lien vous trouverez la photo l'originale...

Je rends donc à StJohnPerse ce qui est à StJohnPerse


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Oui : pounche (des Escaouprés, face au Taoumé) en Provence



merci nicogal, tu me fais penser à un autre du même style : "puncho", en fait le même écrit différentmment. À Millau, un des terrains de départ des parapentes est à "la puncho d'agast" le rebord du Causse Noir au-dessus de la ville.


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2005)

Et comme promis, une du "pech" de Bugarach, j'en ai des mieux à mon goût mais je ne les ai pas encore téléchargées sur le site. Le pech de Bugarach est le modeste point culminant des Corbières : 1230 m mais une gueule de grand seigneur (et un panorama superbe vu d'en haut). On le voit de Perpignan quand on sait où il est tel une pyramide tronquée. Là c'est l'autre versant, le versant ouest-nord-ouest.


----------



## esope (18 Décembre 2005)

Toutes prises dans mon jardin avec le 6x6 d'une copine...    



















mais ce qui est dommage c'est que le scan + la compression web ne transcrivent pas la finesse du négatif...


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Décembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et comme promis, une du "pech" de Bugarach, j'en ai des mieux à mon goût mais je ne les ai pas encore téléchargées sur le site. Le pech de Bugarach est le modeste point culminant des Corbières : 1230 m mais une gueule de grand seigneur (et un panorama superbe vu d'en haut). On le voit de Perpignan quand on sait où il est tel une pyramide tronquée. Là c'est l'autre versant, le versant ouest-nord-ouest.




Je confirme, le panorama est splendide ! On a une belle vue de 360° degré, notament sur les pyrénées et je me rapelle des éoliennes au loin aussi !


----------



## Franswa (19 Décembre 2005)

Un couché de soleil de Sainte Barbe :love:


----------



## gratteur-fou (19 Décembre 2005)

les jardin de l'alhambra à Grenade





de face
[URL=http://img358.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02640smallsmall1iz.jpg]
	

[/URL]


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2005)

pssssssssssst : les photos en 2048 pixels de large, tu les regarde avec un 30" ? 

réduis-les, ça ne te fera pas de mal et tous pourront la voir...


----------



## Dory (19 Décembre 2005)

Superbes les photos j'admire votre talent.


----------



## gratteur-fou (19 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> pssssssssssst : les photos en 2048 pixels de large, tu les regarde avec un 30" ?
> 
> réduis-les, ça ne te fera pas de mal et tous pourront la voir...



J'ai un 12 pouces et j'arrive à les voir :mouais:

mais je vais les réduire pour toi et pour les autres


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2005)

oui parce que



> This image has been scaled down to fit your computer screen. Click on it to show it in the original size.



maintenant, clique sur l'image et c'est plus la même chanson ! 

en passant, je rappelle à tous que ce n'est pas qu'une question de taille () mais aussi de poids, quand je surfe ici en GPRS ou en RTC, j'en maudis quelques uns quand je dois aller voir leurs images...  (là, ça va, freebox v4 et 18Mbit/s, ça charge direct)


----------



## gratteur-fou (19 Décembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> oui parce que
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rectification faite, dis moi si c'est bon.


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2005)

c'est vachement mieux pour pouvoir voir tes photos confortablement en tout cas !


----------



## yvos (19 Décembre 2005)

Kirgiz family  






Remi, pas taper, c'est "voyages", je sais...


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2005)

ouais mais ce sont aussi de beaux portraits mon gars !


----------



## Nat Design (19 Décembre 2005)




----------



## toto (20 Décembre 2005)

Petite balade en raquettes au Folly (région lémanique) dimanche dernier; -15 degrés et neige de cinéma...


----------



## clampin (20 Décembre 2005)

Joyeux Noel a tous....


----------



## jpmiss (20 Décembre 2005)

toto a dit:
			
		

> Petite balade en raquettes au Folly (région lémanique) dimanche dernier; -15 degrés et neige de cinéma...


 
Superbe!


----------



## toto (20 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Kirgiz family


Quelle intensité - magnifique!!!


----------



## ikiki (20 Décembre 2005)

Couché de soleil à Val Thorens, à travers un masque


----------



## Foguenne (20 Décembre 2005)

Photo inspirée d'une photo de Jean-Michel et réalisée grâce à ses conseils. 






Je n'ai plus qu'à répéter le principe pour mes flapulles.


----------



## maiwen (20 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Photo inspirée d'une photo de Jean-Michel et réalisée grâce à ses conseils.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


super cette photo  ... mais ... on dirait pas une photo en fait 

ps : c'est normal que le site de Jean-Michel soit si long à charger ?


----------



## macelene (20 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Photo inspirée d'une photo de Jean-Michel et réalisée grâce à ses conseils.
> 
> 
> 
> Je n'ai plus qu'à répéter le principe pour mes flapulles.




 Tu envisages de changer de métier...?    


Il me Manque PetitScarab....


----------



## Foguenne (20 Décembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu envisages de changer de métier...?



Non, non, je suis dans une phase ou je me sent très bien dans mon job.  
(Je garde les soins mais j'ai élargi depuis un moment à pas mal de truc.  )


----------



## gratteur-fou (20 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Photo inspirée d'une photo de Jean-Michel et réalisée grâce à ses conseils.
> 
> 
> 
> Je n'ai plus qu'à répéter le principe pour mes flapulles.



Mon fruit préféré 
Très belle photo.


----------



## jahrom (20 Décembre 2005)

Quand la fatigue vous gagne...:love:


----------



## macelene (20 Décembre 2005)

ce baillement...   ça donne envie de rejoindre sa couette...  





Après la pluie... les nains s'amusent    




​


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2005)

​


----------



## nikolo (21 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Photo inspirée d'une photo de Jean-Michel et réalisée grâce à ses conseils.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jolie montage photo.

Tu as fait ca avec une fond spécial de shoot?


----------



## mactambour (21 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Photo inspirée d'une photo de Jean-Michel et réalisée grâce à ses conseils.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour cette image très belle et réussie.. 


De toutes les façons, on ne peut pas oublier Petit Scarab...

:love:


----------



## I-bouk (21 Décembre 2005)

Nop il ne fait pas -17° dehors et je vais pas avoir froid ce matin pour aller au boulot  






Mais bon, j'trouve ça beau toutes les planches de mon voisin qui gèlent


----------



## Foguenne (21 Décembre 2005)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Jolie montage photo.
> 
> Tu as fait ca avec une fond spécial de shoot?



Non, non, juste une grande feuille blanche sur une table avec une courbe sur la fin en l'appuyant sur un plat. 
Une lampe de lecture halogène (+ retouche photoshop + nombreux mails à Jean-Michel pour les règlages.  )

J'ai une photo utilisée pour une couillonnade qui montre ça. 







Une autre dans le même esprit mais ou c'est raté. 






Et une dernière. (c'est comme souvent, celle avec les litchis je la trouvais sympa, j'ai voulu renouvelé mais ça n'a rien donné.   bref j'arrête pour le moment ce type de photo "fond blanc" ici.  )


----------



## nikolo (21 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour les explications Paul.

tu peux me communiquer les reglagesde Jean Michel, SVP . Merci.


----------



## ikiki (21 Décembre 2005)

Dans la rubrique fruit...
Un JackFruit (prononcez "djacfrout") sur lequel j'ai bossé en Afrique du sud...
ça sent l'ananas trop mûr, ça peut avoir le gout du poulet, ça fait 8 kilos la bête, c'est plein de piquaux, et je m'en suis pris un sur la tronche pendant la récolte (pas ma faute hein, moi je tenais l'échelle :rose: ). Faut dire que les macacs ne rendaient pas la tâche facile... :mouais: 






Je mets la photo de ma tronche avec les dégâts causés dès que je la trouve, ou plutôt dès que j'oserai la mettre    :rose:


----------



## sylko (21 Décembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Je mets la photo de ma tronche avec les dégâts causés dès que je la trouve, ou plutôt dès que j'oserai la mettre  :rose:


 
C'est celle que tu utilises pour ton avatar?


----------



## ikiki (21 Décembre 2005)

Meuh non, la ch'tite balafre sur ma tempe droite est issue d'un combat émérite contre un gros méchant T-Rex... 


Me voilà d'ailleurs, à la manière d'un Kong victorieux d'un gros saurien, mais d'un malheureux fruit...






PS : jahrom, c'n'est PAS un AUTOportrait...   j'en mettrai à disposition d'imimi et de moi même dès que je retournerai voir Mr Ilford...


----------



## gratteur-fou (21 Décembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Me voilà d'ailleurs, à la manière d'un Kong victorieux d'un gros saurien, mais d'un malheureux fruit...



Ca a dû faire mal :casse:


----------



## yvos (21 Décembre 2005)

c'est marrant les jackfruit..ya même des endroits, genre hôtels, où c'est indiqué à l'entrée : "jackfruit prohibited"..tellement ça pue!


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant les jackfruit..ya même des endroits, genre hôtels, où c'est indiqué à l'entrée : "jackfruit prohibited"..tellement ça pue!



Ça n'est pas le même fruit qu'on appelle durian en Asie? :sick:


----------



## ikiki (21 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tellement ça pue!


Clair! c'est infame quand c'est trop mûr... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

sinon gratteur-fou, ouais, ce n'était pas sans douleur, j'ai même eu le droit à une jolie pikouze anti-tétanique


----------



## yvos (21 Décembre 2005)

si si, same same


----------



## ikiki (21 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'est pas le même fruit qu'on appelle durian en Asie? :sick:



non ce n'est pas le même - toutefois d'une variété proche - mais le Durion est réputé pour son odeur pestilentielle  

édit suite à la réponse d'yvos : le durion montré par webo n'est pas le même que celui qui m'a violemment attaqué, variété différente, mais je suis pointilleux


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2005)

​


----------



## Malow (22 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> Ca a dû faire mal :casse:



pas mieux !!! :casse:


----------



## Nephou (22 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'est pas le même fruit qu'on appelle durian en Asie? :sick:



:mouais: c'est malin... maintenant je suis vraiment malade :sick: :modo:


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Décembre 2005)

Juste un petit mots, pour dire que ce temps pluvieux, c'est tres chiant, on ne peut prendre aucune photo d'exterieur  ...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Décembre 2005)

Ben t'as qu'a prendre des photos d'interieur...


----------



## Nephou (22 Décembre 2005)

Deux chiens​


----------



## jpmiss (22 Décembre 2005)

En tous cas ici il fait beau


----------



## edw (23 Décembre 2005)

allé j'me lance :')




malheureusement ce n'est pas un 6x6 mais juste du recadrage :/


----------



## macmarco (23 Décembre 2005)

edw a dit:
			
		

> allé j'me lance :')
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sympa ta photo.


----------



## edw (23 Décembre 2005)

Continuons :')
Photo d'une fin de soirée


----------



## Tyler (23 Décembre 2005)

J'ai pris cette photo dans un très belle appartement, juste en face d'Orsay.
Le jeu est un jeu que les nôbles utilisaient pour se divertir : La toupie Royale.

Prise avec un E 300 d'olympus.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2005)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> Le jeu est un jeu que les nôbles utilisaient pour se divertir : La toupie Royale.


 
C'est une variante de la brouette japonaise?





Si non sympa la photo


----------



## Luc G (23 Décembre 2005)

En fait pas de photos : je n'ai pas encore de numérique. Mais sur l'Aubrac, cet après-midi, c'était bien beau : de la belle neige sous un beau ciel, au loin le Mont-Lozère d'un coté, le Plomb du Cantal et le Sancy de l'autre. Vous n'avez qu'à imaginer, il n'y a pas que photoshop dans la vie.


----------



## edw (24 Décembre 2005)

euh c'est pas parce que on fait des photos avec un argentique qu'on peut pas les numériser :], à l'époque ou j'utilisais un Nikon FE j'ai sorti le vieux scanner des pays de l'est :')


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2005)

Ouais enfin avant de numériser faut dévelloper et ca prend un peu de temps. LucG il nous parle de cet apres midi  :rateau:


----------



## edw (24 Décembre 2005)

wiwi j'suis au courant surtout moi qui suis très lent :/ j'dois faire une 10ène de photos dans mes plus longues après midi


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2005)

Temps "à la Sleepy Hollow" chez moi aujourd'hui.  
Je me suis bien amusé à photographier une x ième fois les même trucs. 
(j'ai quelques jours de libre, j'en profite.  )


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Décembre 2005)

En tout cas super belle photo, avec de la pluie chez moi, ca me déprime ...


----------



## N°6 (24 Décembre 2005)

Clermont by night...







Et JOYEUX NOËL à tous !


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Décembre 2005)

Tu aurais l'EXIF N°6 ?


----------



## N°6 (25 Décembre 2005)

10 s - f 3.6 - focale 23,1mm - iso 100. Voilà, c'est pris le 3/12 avec un kodak DX 7590  

Pose un poil trop long je pense, mais les pros du coin confirmeront


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Décembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> 10 s - f 3.6 - focale 23,1mm - iso 100. Voilà, c'est pris le 3/12 avec un kodak DX 7590
> 
> Pose un poil trop long je pense, mais les pros du coin confirmeront


 
Merci, ta photo est pas mal, effectivement la pose est un peu trop longue ( a gauche et droite de l'eglise, sur l'horizon, les lumieres ont trop persister ) . 

Mais sans ca aurait tu eu le faisceau lumineux ?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2005)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> de l'eglise,



La Cathédrale mÔsieur!


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> La Cathédrale mÔsieur!


 
Autant pour moi en cette période de Noel ^^


----------



## NightWalker (25 Décembre 2005)

​


----------



## Luc G (27 Décembre 2005)

edw a dit:
			
		

> euh c'est pas parce que on fait des photos avec un argentique qu'on peut pas les numériser :], à l'époque ou j'utilisais un Nikon FE j'ai sorti le vieux scanner des pays de l'est :')



Comme l'a dit jpmiss, il faudra d'abord faire développer les photos puis les numériser puis regarder si elles sont présentables  

Sinon, il fait toujours frais par ici, j'irais peut-être voir la cascade du déroc  gelée cet après-midi ou demain.


----------



## jpetit2 (27 Décembre 2005)

Comme il neige à nouveau ce matin, je vous adresse celle-ci, prise lors de la dernière grosse chute de neige en novembre :


----------



## ikiki (27 Décembre 2005)

Joli canard enneigé


----------



## gratteur-fou (27 Décembre 2005)

c'est fait naturellement, ou tu as disposé la neige ?
Vu que je vois que c'est sur un corde à linge...


----------



## toto (27 Décembre 2005)

...samedi 24 décembre dans les Alpes vaudoises...


----------



## ikiki (27 Décembre 2005)

toto a dit:
			
		

> ...samedi 24 décembre dans les Alpes vaudoises...



Jooooliiiiiiiii 

:rose: manquerai juste un peu plus de lune :rose:
mais bon, je chipote là...


----------



## Foguenne (27 Décembre 2005)

Ballade du 26 décembre. (vous savez la longue ballade pour essayer de digérer. )
Le ciel à pris de belles couleurs au fil de l'après-midi.


----------



## ikiki (27 Décembre 2005)

Superbes clichés Foguenne !!!


----------



## Foguenne (27 Décembre 2005)

Trois autres images de cette ballade qui nous fait passer de la Belgique aux Pays-Bas avec une vue sur l'Allemagne.  ( à + 15 km de Aachen et 15 km de Maastricht)


----------



## jpetit2 (27 Décembre 2005)

gratteur-fou a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait naturellement, ou tu as disposé la neige ?


la nature, rien que la nature!


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Décembre 2005)

Prise il y a 5 minutes . 

Voir la pièce jointe 8113


Voir la pièce jointe 8114


Voir la pièce jointe 8115


 Désolé pour la mise au point :s




Un minimum de respect passe par une image d'un poids et d'une taille maximum. (j'ai redimensionné tes photos.)

Foguenne


----------



## Dory (27 Décembre 2005)

Magnifiques paysages ..très reposant


----------



## jpmiss (27 Décembre 2005)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Prise il y a 5 minutes .


J'aime bien l'ambiance des 2 premieres. Par contre je n'aime pas du tout ce cadre.
Pour finir tes images sont trop grandes. Tu devrais éviter de dépasser les 600 pixels de dimension maximale.

Paul: superbes as usual


----------



## Faribole (27 Décembre 2005)

salut à tous

C'est pas tout frais, première "Nuit Blanche" à Paris... 

Au fait, comment fait-on pour poster une image moins volumineuse sans toucher à l'image source dans Galerie ?


----------



## macmarco (27 Décembre 2005)

Faribole a dit:
			
		

> salut à tous
> 
> C'est pas tout frais, première "Nuit Blanche" à Paris...
> 
> Au fait, comment fait-on pour poster une image moins volumineuse sans toucher à l'image source dans Galerie ?




Il faut que tu fasses une vignette sur laquelle tu mets le lien vers la grande, les deux devant évidemment être en ligne.
Lorsque tu héberges sur ImageShack, une vignette est automatiquement générée ainsi que le code à coller tel quel dans ton message(explications, liens dans ma signature  ).


----------



## macelene (27 Décembre 2005)

Et pour faire simple il peut aussi paramétrer dans les prefs de *Galerie* la taille de ses images...  Quand on regarde sa galerie, les images sont un tout petit peu trop grande...  
IL faut régler à 600 pixels... et ça passe nickel


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Trois autres images de cette ballade qui nous fait passer de la Belgique aux Pays-Bas avec une vue sur l'Allemagne.  ( à + 15 km de Aachen et 15 km de Maastricht)



Bravo Paul.  J'aime beaucoup celle avec le ciel rosé.  Sinon, me semble que je connais un peu cette ballade...


----------



## AntoineD (28 Décembre 2005)

Whaou ! 

Bizarre : j'ai tout loupé depuis la page 156 !!! Pas de màj dans mon tableau utilisateur de CE fil... ??? Une blague des modos ?...  

Ça va être chiant à rattraper, hop ! ....


Pendant ce temps, chutes de neige à Nancy :


----------



## Foguenne (28 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bravo Paul.  J'aime beaucoup celle avec le ciel rosé.  Sinon, me semble que je connais un peu cette ballade...



Tu ne connais que le début, (les rails), après nous avons poursuivi beaucoup plus loin.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Décembre 2005)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Une petite de mon coin enfin..pas très loin..Prise dans le village de Tourtour,un petit banc avec vue sur la vallée,le zen avec l'accent du sud ..


Très très belle lumière!


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne connais que le début, (les rails), après nous avons poursuivi beaucoup plus loin.



Oui c'est juste...  On avait fait la balade raccourcie pour différentes raisons.


----------



## AntoineD (28 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Jehro a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pareil


----------



## yvos (28 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

>


 
le tag me parait assez approprié..il a l'air de se cailler les..


----------



## Foguenne (28 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est juste...  On avait fait la balade raccourcie pour différentes raisons.



On s'était arrêté ici. 






Cette fois, on a poursuivi.


----------



## AntoineD (28 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le tag me parait assez approprié..il a l'air de se cailler les..



Rien à ajouter, sauf... : " - 7 " 

Et vous avez tous entendu parler de nous dans les infos...


----------



## ikiki (28 Décembre 2005)

Oui belle couleur jehro!!! 

Paris -Montmartre- avant qu'il ne fasse froid   











PS: vous utilisez quoi pour faire des cadres aux photos? ça les met en valeur...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> On s'était arrêté ici.
> 
> Cette fois, on a poursuivi.



Me souviens oui...  Benjamin faisait le petit train, il adorait ça. :love:


----------



## AuGie (28 Décembre 2005)

Le 24 Décembre at home :


----------



## Paski.pne (28 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous et bonnes fêtes !!!

Deux photos de vacances de Noël en Espagne, il y a quelques années :











Quelques heures plus tard, au menu, il y avait des morcillas (boudin espagnol fourré au riz avec des épices, dont la cannelle)... MIAM MIAM !!!


----------



## ange_63 (28 Décembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Le 24 Décembre at home



Vraiment très jolie comme photo!


----------



## jeromemac (28 Décembre 2005)

dites moi ce que vous en pensez :






tour de l'horloge à draguignan (83 var) il y'a 2 semaines.


----------



## LeProf (28 Décembre 2005)

bonjour, je viens de découvrir ce fil .... et je m'y essaie 

Alors d'abord , une petite photo de mon pays, au bord des étangs :





Toujours au bord de l'étang, devinez ce que c'est ? :





Bon maintenant, les fêtes oblige :





et le balisage pour le Père Noël :





Enfin, la dernière venue de la famille, ,une petite Diane de 2 mois :




Voila, le tout sans aucune prétention.
Réalisé avec un Canon EOS 300D + objectif Sigma


----------



## Foguenne (28 Décembre 2005)

LeProf a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, je viens de découvrir ce fil .... et je m'y essaie



Bienvenue mais bon, tu commences fort. 
Si tu as envie qu'on regarde confortablement tes images, donnes leurs une taille raisonnable ç-à-d 600 pixel de côté maximum. 

 
(là tu en as une qui fait 1536 sur 1024, on a pas tous des écrans 30') 

Un exemple:
Voir la pièce jointe 8125

575 sur 382 c'est déjà très bien. 

Va lire également ce thread de MacMarco qui parle des images sur le forum.


----------



## LeProf (28 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue mais bon, tu commences fort.
> Si tu as envie qu'on regarde confortablement tes images, donnes leurs une taille raisonnable ç-à-d 600 pixel de côté maximum.
> 
> 
> ...



Oupsss ...désolé je suis vraiment noob question mise en ligne de photos .....mais maintenant c'est compris .....
Promis je ne le referai plus


----------



## IceandFire (28 Décembre 2005)




----------



## macmarco (28 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> ...Va lire également ce thread de MacMarco qui parle des images sur le forum.













 Paul ! 


Il y a aussi l'annonce en haut de ce forum-ci(le lien est sur l'icône orange dans ma signature).


----------



## Foguenne (28 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>



Héhé, toujours en forme ton super.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2005)

​


----------



## jpmiss (28 Décembre 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> dites moi ce que vous en pensez


J'en pense que bof... Le cadrage est raté, le ciel est vide, les arbres sont moches...

Recommence


----------



## AntoineD (28 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ((Superman tourne le dos au froid))



jolie


----------



## jeromemac (28 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'en pense que bof... Le cadrage est raté, le ciel est vide, les arbres sont moches...
> 
> Recommence



j'allais pas commandé des nuages pour l'occasion 
que ve tu que j'y fasse si dans notre sud y'a pas de nuage dans le ciel 
les arbres sont moches ..  je reprendrai la meme au printemps


----------



## macmarco (28 Décembre 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> j'allais pas commandé des nuages pour l'occasion
> que ve tu que j'y fasse si dans notre sud y'a pas de nuage dans le ciel
> les arbres sont moches ..  je reprendrai la meme au printemps





Tu y peux quand même quelque chose au niveau cadrage :


----------



## AntoineD (28 Décembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tu y peux quand même quelque chose au niveau cadrage :



Moui, enfin ça casse pas des briques, c'est juste une photo de tour, quoi...  N'empêche que JP est sacrément sauvage dans son commentaire


----------



## jeromemac (28 Décembre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> "Si vos tirages sont pas beaux, appelez macmarco"






			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Moui, enfin ça casse pas des briques, c'est juste une photo de tour, quoi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vous trouvez que ma photo es pas belle?? :bebe:


----------



## jeromemac (28 Décembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tu y peux quand même quelque chose au niveau cadrage :



merci 

c vrai ça j'ai toujours des problèmes de cadrages.. chui apprenti photographe moi


----------



## macmarco (28 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Moui, enfin ça casse pas des briques, c'est juste une photo de tour, quoi...




Tu proposes quoi ?


----------



## jeromemac (28 Décembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tu proposes quoi ?




c'est vrai ça, la critique est facile, l'art est difficile


----------



## jpmiss (28 Décembre 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> j'allais pas commandé des nuages pour l'occasion
> que ve tu que j'y fasse si dans notre sud y'a pas de nuage dans le ciel
> les arbres sont moches ..  je reprendrai la meme au printemps


 
Habituellement je ne commente pas les photos que je n'aime pas mais là tu as demandé explicitement notre avis. Donc..

Après si le ciels est vide c'est vrai que tu n'y peux rien. Si les arbres sont moches tu n'y peux rien non plus. 

Ca n'empèche pas que la photo ne casse pas de briques. 

Y a des photos sans nuages ou avec des arbres moches qui sont très réussies.


----------



## jeromemac (28 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Habituellement je ne commente pas les photos que je n'aime pas mais là tu as demandé explicitement notre avis. Donc..
> 
> Après si le ciels est vide c'est vrai que tu n'y peux rien. Si les arbres sont moches tu n'y peux rien non plus.
> 
> ...


c'etait la question tu y a répondu 

PS: y'a bien des gens qui prennent des sapins de noel avec les pieds dans le béton sur des prom's


----------



## AntoineD (28 Décembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tu proposes quoi ?



Partant de sa photo ? Rien 

Pour le reste, je poste assez souvent.




			
				jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ça, la critique est facile, l'art est difficile



...les phrases bidons aussi, c'est facile.


----------



## yvos (28 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>



file nettoyer ton objectif!


----------



## jpmiss (28 Décembre 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> PS: y'a bien des gens qui prennent des sapins de noel avec les pieds dans le béton sur des prom's


 
Oui mais je l'ai postée dans "Vos photos insolites" pas dans "Vos plus belles photos"


----------



## jpmiss (28 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> file nettoyer ton objectif!


C'est pas la vitre deriere plutot?


----------



## yvos (28 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais je l'ai postée dans "Vos photos insolites" pas dans "Vos plus belles photos"



c'est bien VOS plus belles photos ici, après, on fait ce qu'on peut


----------



## IceandFire (28 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> file nettoyer ton objectif!




d'une ce serait plutot le capteur   et de deux il est pas sale c'est la neige qui tombe  :love: 
le ptit coup de flash qui va bien la fait apparaitre   allez hop rasta ! les initiés (bouilla & consors) me comprendrons ...  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Décembre 2005)

je rajoute que je suis dehors pas derrière une vitre double ou simple  je tiens le bestiau d'un main et de l'autre je shoot :love:


----------



## macmarco (28 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Partant de sa photo ? Rien




C'était ma question.


----------



## yvos (28 Décembre 2005)

ça ressemble pas trop à un pb sur le capteur, à moins que tu laisses trainer tes poils de bouc un peu partout quand tu changes d'objectif 

edit: je rajoute une photo, ça fera un peu moins floude


----------



## AntoineD (28 Décembre 2005)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> je rajoute que je suis dehors pas derrière une vitre double ou simple  je tiens le bestiau d'un main et de l'autre je shoot :love:




Ah ! ça fait plaisir de voir qu'il y a encore des artisans 
(tu parles bien de ton... superman ?)


Et puisqu'on est dans la photo de saison :






Nous voici sur la route de Bar Le Duc à Nancy, hier


----------



## AntoineD (28 Décembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'était ma question.



Hum ? pas compris.   




			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça ressemble pas trop à un pb sur le capteur, à moins que tu laisses trainer tes poils de bouc un peu partout quand tu changes d'objectif



Si, si, c'est tout à fait ce genre de truc et c'est rageant. 



> edit: je rajoute une photo, ça fera un peu moins floude



Ah ! merci. 

Belle tronche, joli portrait


----------



## macmarco (28 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Hum ? pas compris.



Ma question était "que proposes-tu à partir de sa photo", pas en général, évidemment. 
Je pensais que tu avais une idée de recadrage.


----------



## AuGie (28 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour vos commentaires :love: 

Une autre avec mon IXUS 500 ( j'ai pas mieux ) :


----------



## yvos (28 Décembre 2005)

Super, Jerho 

je préfère la seconde, la partie coupée du passage piéton me perturbe un peu


----------



## jpmiss (28 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Super, Jerho
> 
> je préfère la seconde, la partie coupée du passage piéton me perturbe un peu


Pareil


----------



## yvos (28 Décembre 2005)

ah bas de rien, vu que la machine veut pas


----------



## ange_63 (28 Décembre 2005)

AuGie a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos commentaires :love:
> 
> Une autre avec mon IXUS 500 ( j'ai pas mieux ) :



Tjs aussi bien   j'm beaucoup l'atmosphère qu'il se dégage!!!
Hummm ça à l'air bon les p'tites choses là en bas à droite   :love:


----------



## toto (28 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ​


 Wow WebO - serais-tu le prochain Marcel Imsand?  En tout cas top cliché!


----------



## WebOliver (28 Décembre 2005)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Wow!..je l'avais pas vu cette photo..très belle ..c'est ou?..


 
Depuis chez moi, près de Vevey, en-dessous de Chardonne. 



			
				toto a dit:
			
		

> Wow WebO - serais-tu le prochain Marcel Imsand?  En tout cas top cliché!


 
Merci. :rose:


----------



## macelene (28 Décembre 2005)

Cabane au fond du jardin...   ​


----------



## toto (28 Décembre 2005)




----------



## AntoineD (28 Décembre 2005)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu dis ..bon..alors,ces 2 là..je les aime vraiment bien..faites durant mon séjour à Paris du haut d'un balcon avec un 28-105 mm emprunté à un copain..
> 
> 
> Moi je dirai "piétons sur bandes blanches"  ..



Sacrée bande de voyeurs que nous sommes


----------



## Nephou (29 Décembre 2005)

restons à Paris, en couleurs






​


----------



## mactambour (29 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ​



Je te le dis encore...
  

On ne l'en lasse pas. ..Enfin, moi, je ne m'en lasse pas  

:love:


----------



## iNano (29 Décembre 2005)

Waouh ! Tu as bien fait de t'accrocher... Le jeu en valait la chandelle ! Elle est très belle...  :love:


----------



## supatofa (29 Décembre 2005)

très belle ta photo en plust ça me rappelle mes belles ballades en VTT sur les mémes sentiers lors de mon service militaire à la BAN


----------



## jeromemac (29 Décembre 2005)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Allez..une petite toute fraîche..prise à la volée hier pendant une balade sur les rochers,un petit sentier bordant la presqu'île de Giens (Hyères..) le vent était d'une force impressionnante (il était pratiquement impossible de rester debout pour photographier..) en me protégeant derrière les arbustes j'ai réussi quand même à prendre un cliché..



c clair que s'il faisait le meme vent que chez nous à nice  impressionnant... t'es lesté au plomb


----------



## jeromemac (29 Décembre 2005)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> très belle ta photo en plust ça me rappelle mes belles ballades en VTT sur les mémes sentiers lors de mon service militaire à la BAN



gad'avou !!


----------



## supatofa (29 Décembre 2005)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> gad'avou !!




  ça va c'est tu passé...94 en méme temps j'ai pu profiter d'une belle région


----------



## jeromemac (29 Décembre 2005)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> ça va c'est tu passé...94 en méme temps j'ai pu profiter d'une belle région



dans le var? canjuers?


----------



## supatofa (29 Décembre 2005)

à Hyeres, mais je me baladais souvent en VTT du côté de Cuers, Solies-Toucas, avec des décors à certains endroit digne des meilleurs western


----------



## jeromemac (29 Décembre 2005)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> à Hyeres, mais je me baladais souvent en VTT du côté de Cuers, Solies-Toucas, avec des décors à certains endroit digne des meilleurs western



de quoi remplir des portfolios à la pelle !!


----------



## mactambour (29 Décembre 2005)

qu'en Suisse qu'il y a de belles montagnes  








 :love:  ​


----------



## jfr (29 Décembre 2005)

Ça fait plusieurs siècles que j'ai rien posté ici, préférant me régaler à regarder vos merveilles...
Là, j'en ai fait une ou deux que je trouve pas mal avec mon petit Ixus 400.
Les voilà...











​


----------



## mactambour (29 Décembre 2005)

jfr a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait plusieurs siècles que j'ai rien posté ici, préférant me régaler à regarder vos merveilles...
> Là, j'en ai fait une ou deux que je trouve pas mal avec mon petit Ixus 400.
> Les voilà...
> 
> ...



J'aime beaucoup celle-ci et juste dommage que tu n'aies pas soigné davantage le bas de l'image...
mais le tout est beau.. donc c'est une belle photo


----------



## Faribole (29 Décembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Il faut que tu fasses une vignette sur laquelle tu mets le lien vers la grande, les deux devant évidemment être en ligne.
> Lorsque tu héberges sur ImageShack, une vignette est automatiquement générée ainsi que le code à coller tel quel dans ton message(explications, liens dans ma signature  ).



Merci pour tes conseils, macmarco, et à macelene aussi.


----------



## esope (29 Décembre 2005)

Essai de mon canon 50mm f1,8, amené par le papa noël, sur mon 350D...  











la balance des blanc est à revoir sur les fruits mais je les trouve plutôt bien , et vous?


----------



## jeromemac (29 Décembre 2005)

A pornic, il y'a un an de ça, marré basse...


----------



## rimo89 (29 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour , je fais mon premier post dans les photos ( je suis un débutant :mouais: )
J'aime bien la photo du ciel étoilé , ca donne un aspect scène de films de science fiction des années 60  

Je vous post une de mes premières photos , jours de fêtes , cuisine obligatoire


----------



## alan.a (29 Décembre 2005)

De retour (enfin presque) après 2 semaines de travaux pour contruire une cuisine et une salle de bain











Encore quelques jours pour les finitions, de quoi prendre le temps de remonter les plusieurs nouvelles pages du sujet !!!


----------



## BooBoo (29 Décembre 2005)

Il y a deux semaines à Etretat :




bon, on ne vois pas trop les falaises, mais pour une fois, je trouve qu'une de mes photos est pas trop mal cadrée...


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2005)

Quand je n'ai rien à faire...     ​


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2005)

Il est beau quand il brille...  :rateau:    


 Alan...   ​


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2005)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> la 2e elle n'est pas très nette,elle semble un peu surex..


 
Bah moi je la vois nette avec une profondeur de champs tres courte (ouverture maxi). Nan?

Moi aussi ca m'interesse les réglages du ciel nocturne (iso, ouverture, pose..)

Alan: tu a vraiment une maison magnifique. On doit vraiment s'y sentir bien


----------



## GrInGoo (30 Décembre 2005)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Une autre image de Tourtour recente faite avec mon petit 50mm 1.8..sur le balcon de la mairie,un petit banc face au panorama de la vallée  ..la lumière était belle ce jour là..


 
Vraiment belle photo, tu as l'exif ?


----------



## AntoineD (30 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Alan: tu a vraiment une maison magnifique. On doit vraiment s'y sentir bien



oui, je confirme 
...et pourquoi pas une chambre d'hôte ?  



			
				GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment belle photo, tu as l'exif ?



...à quoi bon : tu n'auras pas la lumière pour autant


----------



## GrInGoo (30 Décembre 2005)

Comme tu veux, si c'est ton secret


----------



## AntoineD (30 Décembre 2005)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu veux, si c'est ton secret



ah ben non c'est pas moi qu'il l'ai faite


----------



## GrInGoo (30 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ah ben non c'est pas moi qu'il l'ai faite


 
On se comprend   

Petite photo de hier :



​


----------



## Virpeen (30 Décembre 2005)

Allez, il faisait beau ce matin, j'en ai profité pour faire une petite sortie dans le froid polaire...


----------



## esope (30 Décembre 2005)

> Une super optique (j'ai la même sur mon 10D et j'en suis très satisfait  ..) j'aime bien ta photo de nuit..quels réglages as tu utilisé pour celle ci?..pour la 2e elle n'est pas très nette,elle semble un peu surex..



Les réglages pour la nuit c'était 4sec. à f1,8 et à 1600 iso (même pas peur de les faire monter moi les iso  )
Qand à la deuxième JPmiss à raison c'est une très faible profondeur de champs (j'ai ouvert à 2,2).
En fait j'aime bien ce flou qui vient envelopper le sujet photographié, d'ailleurs voici la suite de la prise en main du 50mm:



les poissons de mon papa ont gentillement posés pour moi (obligé d'être à 1600 iso pour ce coup là... )









et ça c'est misty le chat de mon frère...


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Allez, il faisait beau ce matin, j'en ai profité pour faire une petite sortie dans le froid polaire...



J'aime bien les 2 premieres.
Ici toujours pas de neige:


----------



## AntoineD (30 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien les 2 premieres.
> Ici toujours pas de neige:



Bah ! c'est beau quand même.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Bah ! c'est beau quand même.



Je veux oui!
Sans compter que la neige elle a peine a une heure de route 

Esope: sympas tes photos de chats


----------



## AntoineD (30 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Je veux oui!
> Sans compter que la neige elle a peine a une heure de route



...dans le Sud, même la neige est feignante 

Pendant ce temps, Noël est passé, l'occasion de faire des photos de môme :


----------



## chandler_jf (30 Décembre 2005)

J'aime bien ce fil mais vous avez pas un site à conseiller, dans le style MAC OS X Facile mais pour la photo  pour pouvoir comprendre un peu les techniques et aussi pour aller s'entraîner ... 
Merci


----------



## AntoineD (30 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien ce fil mais vous avez pas un site à conseiller, dans le style MAC OS X Facile mais pour la photo  pour pouvoir comprendre un peu les techniques et aussi pour aller s'entraîner ...
> Merci




T'as un début de réponse dans un thread ouvert récemment par Yama 

Sinon, tu trouveras pas mal d'infos et de liens en parcourant un certain nombre de fils dans le forum photo


----------



## alan.a (30 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Alan: tu a vraiment une maison magnifique. On doit vraiment s'y sentir bien



Merci merci 
Après pas mal de boulot, elle commence à retrouver le "chien" qu'avait la précédente.

Dommage que tu ne sois pas blonde à forte poitrine, je t'aurais invité 
L'année dernière j'avais un plan avec un brune (sans forte poitrine), mais elle n'a pas reussi à se désengluer de son mec ... 

Des glaçons pour ton pastis


----------



## Virpeen (30 Décembre 2005)

Allez, encore une petite série de 3... sur le thème de la neige... encore... :rose:


----------



## AntoineD (30 Décembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> L'année dernière j'avais un plan avec un brune (sans forte poitrine), mais elle n'a pas reussi à se désengluer de son mec ...




... :hein:


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2005)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que tu ne sois pas blonde à forte poitrine, je t'aurais invité


C'est sympa mais j'aime pas la barbe, ça chatouille.

Virpeen: elles sont super réussies celles là 

De mon côté:


----------



## Paski.pne (30 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss, elles sont superbes 

Petite question sur le noir que je trouve très beau mais surtout très surprenant et très inhabituellement profond, y'a une retouche particulière de la balance ou c'est l'exposition ?


----------



## macmarco (30 Décembre 2005)

Superbes, jp !


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2005)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss, elles sont superbes
> 
> Petite question sur le noir que je trouve très beau mais surtout très surprenant et très inhabituellement profond, y'a une retouche particulière de la balance ou c'est l'exposition ?



J'ai pris ces 2 photos en RAW et j'ai un peu bricolé les curseurs dans tous les sens pour obtenir le résultat que je voulais.
Entre autre, j'ai ajouté un fort vignétage sur les 2 photos de façon a gommer les bords au max. Ton impression vient surement de là.


----------



## Paski.pne (31 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pris ces 2 photos en RAW et j'ai un peu bricolé les curseurs dans tous les sens pour obtenir le résultat que je voulais.
> Entre autre, j'ai ajouté un fort vignétage sur les 2 photos de façon a gommer les bords au max. Ton impression vient surement de là.


Merci pour ta réponse  

C'est sûr que le cade noir recouvre une partie et "perturbe" la lecture des noirs, il les rends certainement plus profond. Mais les noirs ont quand même un certain "grain" rouge et vert pour la première photo et légèrement bleuté pour la deuxième, c'est du plus bel effet. J'aime beaucoup la façon dont la lumière détache la roue du fond malgré le flou dû au mouvement.

Une autre petite question, si je peux abuser :rose:, c'est quoi comme numérique ?


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2005)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Une autre petite question, si je peux abuser :rose:, c'est quoi comme numérique ?



Olympus E-300


----------



## r0m1 (31 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Esope: sympas tes photos de chats



c'est juste que mon chat est naturellement tres beau !!!!


----------



## chandler_jf (31 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Olympus E-300



Merci ... 
C'est ici pour le résultat.


----------



## macelene (31 Décembre 2005)

*Sortie de four pour le Potiron   







*Tout chaud.. une bonne recette de mon ami F.  ​


----------



## Paski.pne (31 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Olympus E-300


Merci ,

Ce sera tout pour aujourd'hui


----------



## GrInGoo (31 Décembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Allez, il faisait beau ce matin, j'en ai profité pour faire une petite sortie dans le froid polaire...


 
Jolie Photo, mais on m'avait une fois fais ce reproche, il faut aligné le barbelet, avec l'horizon, et apres réussir a placer le soleil . 

Mais j'adore tes photos .


----------



## GrInGoo (31 Décembre 2005)

Une photo que j'ai pris l'an dernier :


----------



## Foguenne (31 Décembre 2005)

esope a dit:
			
		

> Les réglages pour la nuit c'était 4sec. à f1,8 et à 1600 iso (même pas peur de les faire monter moi les iso  )
> Qand à la deuxième JPmiss à raison c'est une très faible profondeur de champs (j'ai ouvert à 2,2).
> En fait j'aime bien ce flou qui vient envelopper le sujet photographié, d'ailleurs voici la suite de la prise en main du 50mm:
> 
> ...



Dans certains cas, quand on doit aller vite et sans pied, même le 3200 iso ne me fait pas peur, même si il choque les puristes. 





Un tirage A4 de cette photo s'est révélé très très sympa.


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2005)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Jolie Photo, mais on m'avait une fois fais ce reproche, il faut aligné le barbelet, avec l'horizon, et apres réussir a placer le soleil .
> .



Ah bon et pourquoi?


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2005)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Une autre vue de Tourtour depuis la terrasse du village..un bosquet de joncs et la vallée..aah verdure..verdure   ..


Tu as vraiment des lumieres superbes!
Et les différents arrieres plans successifs donnent une jolie profondeur a tes images.


----------



## GrInGoo (31 Décembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon et pourquoi?


 
C'était sur http://www.eos-numerique.com/forums/

Il disait qu'il valait mieux faire ce genre de cadrage sur l'horizon, pour que l'on ne soit pas trop perdu, je vais tester de te retrouver le sujet .

Il me disait :


> Par contre, si tu le permets, je les trouve tous généralement trop centrés au niveau du cadrage. Je pense nottament à celui du barbelé qui mériterait d'avoir l'horizon en plein centre,de tel manière à ce que le fil s'y superpose et s'y mélange.


----------



## Foguenne (31 Décembre 2005)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien ce fil mais vous avez pas un site à conseiller, dans le style MAC OS X Facile mais pour la photo  pour pouvoir comprendre un peu les techniques et aussi pour aller s'entraîner ...
> Merci



Pour les bases de la photo, je te conseils vivement le Guide pratique de la photo ,National Geographic 





C'est un bon point de départ.


----------



## GrInGoo (31 Décembre 2005)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Merci c'est gentil   ..je dois dire aussi que la lumière du coin me facilite grandement la tâche aussi..ainsi que le boitier qui (une fois préréglé..) est difficile à prendre en défaut  ..
> 
> Gringoo le forum Canon auquel tu fais référence je ne le connais pas..c'est sympa l'ambiance là-bas?..


 
Oui c'est assez sympa, tu peu demander beaucoup de choses, les gars te répondent de manière "professionel", il ne te casse pas, et t'aide a prendre de bonnes photos . 

Si tu as des questions sur du matèriel etc .. ils t'aideront grandement .


----------



## ikiki (31 Décembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour les bases de la photo, je te conseils vivement le Guide pratique de la photo ,National Geographic



Pareil...
J'ai toujours fait mes photos (avec mon vieux réflex : un pentax asahi avec un obj. super takumar 1:2/55 :love: :love: ) sans pener à la partie tehnique, juste au feeling... :rose:
Et j'ai decouvert ce bouquin il y a quelques semaines, ce qui me permets de mieux comprendre ce que je fait et pourquoi tel ou tel réglage est plus approprié à telle situation...  
Et dire que je n'utilisais même pas la cellule permettant de juger de l'exposition...


----------



## NightWalker (31 Décembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Pareil...
> J'ai toujours fait mes photos (avec mon vieux réflex : un pentax asahi avec un obj. super takumar 1:2/55 :love: :love: ) sans pener à la partie tehnique, juste au feeling... :rose:


Lequel ?  MX ? LX ? ou plus vieux le spotmatic ?  je les ai encore mais je ne l'utilise plus pour un problème de réglage du déclencheur. Je les gardes, je suis trop sentimental...


----------



## ikiki (31 Décembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Lequel ?  MX ? LX ? ou plus vieux le spotmatic ?



En fait je ne sais pas trop, cet appareil appartenait à mon grand père, et je l'ai récupéré il y a quelques années avec deux objectifs (celui cité dans mon précédent post et un sigma macro 80-200) mais sans notice ni mode d'emploi... 
--> grande valeur sentimale aussi :love:

IL y a "SP500" toutefois de gravé sur le boitier sous le numéro de série.
C'est possible d'en retrouver les specs ou notice technique?

PS : désolé pour ce post un peu HS...


----------



## LeProf (31 Décembre 2005)

Un petit essai noir et blanc, photo prise il y a 2 jours


----------



## alèm (31 Décembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> En fait je ne sais pas trop, cet appareil appartenait à mon grand père, et je l'ai récupéré il y a quelques années avec deux objectifs (celui cité dans mon précédent post et un sigma macro 80-200) mais sans notice ni mode d'emploi...
> --> grande valeur sentimale aussi :love:
> 
> IL y a "SP500" toutefois de gravé sur le boitier sous le numéro de série.
> ...


 
aheumm.... une simple recherche par mon copain google et http://www.collection-appareils.com/appareils/html/sp500.php

sinon, oui Hors-sujet...


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2005)

Et hop encore un manège:







Bon réveillon!


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Janvier 2006)

Très jolie photo, c'est le flou qui fait tou, j'accroche super sur ce genre de photo.


----------



## NightWalker (1 Janvier 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> IL y a "SP500" toutefois de gravé sur le boitier sous le numéro de série.
> C'est possible d'en retrouver les specs ou notice technique?


Yep c'est le Spotmatic 500, le mien est un Spotmatic F. Un peu plus récent que le tien (de 2ans)... en tout cas je vois qu'il fait encore de belles photos... 


Pour pas être HS, quelques photos... 










​
Mes meilleurs voeux à toutes et à tous...


----------



## manulemafatais (1 Janvier 2006)

La fournaise avant-hier qui crachouille un peu et la coulée de gens qui monte voir...




J'en ai une autre à poster dans les insolites...


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Janvier 2006)

sympa tes photos nightwalker, cependant, je trouve que la première est un peu sombre...
Enfin c'est à dire que la flame des bougies concentra toute la lumière, et on ne voit pas le reste... En fait, j'aurais bien aimé voir un peu plu du haut du mobile, sans être obligé de le deviner comme c'est le cas présentement. Mais ce n'est que mon avis... Et puis elle est belle quand même


----------



## SirDeck (1 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Sortie de four pour le Potiron
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pendant un court moment, je me suis dits : Petit scarab est de retour.  
Mais non  
C'est gentil de faire revenir des photos de miam sur ce fil macelene. Il y a une température rustique qui va bien avec l'objet.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Janvier 2006)

Un petit tour dans le vieux Nice






Bonne année a tous


----------



## AntoineD (1 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un petit tour dans le vieux Nice
> 
> 
> 
> Bonne année a tous



C'est joli 
On ne pense jamais assez à regarder au dessus de nos têtes. 

Moi j'étais à Amsterdam pour le nouvel an :


----------



## jpmiss (1 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'étais à Amsterdam pour le nouvel an :


Ah ouais c'est vrai que dans les coffe shop ils ne vendent pas d'alcool...

:rateau:


----------



## AntoineD (1 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais c'est vrai que dans les coffe shop ils ne vendent pas d'alcool...
> 
> :rateau:


Si, si, y'a tout ce qu'il faut, même de l'alcool, mais enfin j'étais pas là pour me détruire la tronche... Ceci étant, j'étais presque un extraterrestre dans le bus qui m'emmenait : on quittait Paris que c'était déjà la Jamaïque à l'étage du bus...  :mouais: Je voyais la fumée descendre par l'escalier  J'ai tenté une photo, mais on voit pas bien la fumée... j'ai déclenché un peu tard. J'essaierai de développer le RAW, on verra. Là, je vous envoie que des jpeg de base... pas l'envie de toucher au reste... 

Et puis là-bas y'a un truc que tu trouves pas en France facilement, même son homologue, le Cacolac : le "Chocomel".


----------



## ange_63 (1 Janvier 2006)

Dommage je n'ai pas eu le temps de prendre le renard qui est passé un peu après, à une 100 ène de mètre de nous...


----------



## NightWalker (1 Janvier 2006)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> sympa tes photos nightwalker, cependant, je trouve que la première est un peu sombre...
> Enfin c'est à dire que la flame des bougies concentra toute la lumière, et on ne voit pas le reste... En fait, j'aurais bien aimé voir un peu plu du haut du mobile, sans être obligé de le deviner comme c'est le cas présentement. Mais ce n'est que mon avis... Et puis elle est belle quand même


Merci El_Chico... 

En fait, j'ai fait exprès de diminuer de 2 stops le diaphragme pour éviter le "clicher" avec les ailettes et l'ange qui tourne en rond   Et donc juste suggérer la partie mobile et se concentrer sur la lumière des bougies... Merci encore pour tes remarques 





Les paysages sont superbes ange_63


----------



## alan.a (1 Janvier 2006)

Un petit extrait d'une série en cours


----------



## jpmiss (1 Janvier 2006)

Bah moi je continue ma balade dans le vieux Nice


----------



## ange_63 (1 Janvier 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Merci El_Chico...
> Les paysages sont superbes ange_63



Merci! On avait de la neige jusqu'aux genoux     :love:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Merci! On avait de la neige jusqu'aux genoux     :love:



C'est joli la chaine des puys avec de la neige et du soleil


----------



## ange_63 (1 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est joli la chaine des puys avec de la neige et du soleil



Merci!!! 
C'est vrai qu'on a eu une journée magnifique, il fallait juste supporter les  -13°C!!! :afraid: 
J'en revenais pas quand j'ai regardé le thermomètre!!! :rateau:


----------



## iNano (1 Janvier 2006)

Une photo très amateur... juste parce que je trouvais la scène jolie...:rose:


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Janvier 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Merci El_Chico...
> 
> En fait, j'ai fait exprès de diminuer de 2 stops le diaphragme pour éviter le "clicher" avec les ailettes et l'ange qui tourne en rond   Et donc juste suggérer la partie mobile et se concentrer sur la lumière des bougies... Merci encore pour tes remarques
> (...)


oui effectivement, ça doit éviter le cliché, mais du coup, je pense que c'est un peu trop bouché. Un tout petit peu quoi


----------



## NightWalker (2 Janvier 2006)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> oui effectivement, ça doit éviter le cliché, mais du coup, je pense que c'est un peu trop bouché. Un tout petit peu quoi


Là tu as marqué un point...   en y réfléchissant, j'aurais du laisser un filet de lumière sur le mobile...

J'y penserai pour la prochaine fois... thanx



PS: elle sympa ta photo iNano


----------



## Virpeen (2 Janvier 2006)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Une photo très amateur... juste parce que je trouvais la scène jolie...:rose:


Elle est très belle cette photo ! :love:
Ah, quand tu auras un petit bridge qui va bien, tu nous en posteras d'autres tout aussi belles !


----------



## Virpeen (2 Janvier 2006)

Une petite qui date d'hier... Je ne donne pas son nom, trop connu...


----------



## Virpeen (2 Janvier 2006)

Deux autres prises hier...


----------



## LeProf (2 Janvier 2006)

C'est magnifique...

Mince quand on voit les photos qui sont postées içi, on se fait tout petit quand on en poste une ...

<-- Le noob de service.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Janvier 2006)

Magnifique. Les volcans avec Manu, les sommets avec Virpeen (c'est vraiment le Mont-Blanc? Et sur la deuxième les Grandes Jorasses?) et les pompes avec iNano. J'aime beaucoup.   jpmiss aussi mais il le sait déjà.


----------



## alan.a (2 Janvier 2006)

Virpeen, c'est magnifique !!!

On se croirait au pied de la face nord du Fitz Roy, quand les vent glacés le blanchisse.


----------



## ikiki (2 Janvier 2006)

Encore une fois de très jolies photos Virpeen :love:


----------



## jpmiss (2 Janvier 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Virpeen, c'est magnifique !!!


Wouah en effet! Quelle puissance se dégage de ces photos de montagne!


----------



## AntoineD (2 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Wouah en effet! Quelle puissance se dégage de ces photos de montagne!



Oh mon pauvre, vous avez encore mis le nez dans la poudreuse...


----------



## Virpeen (2 Janvier 2006)

Allez, un petit souvenir du réveillon... 
Meringue double crème !!!! WebO, c'est pour toi ! :love:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Janvier 2006)

Merci.  J'ai faim là. 

Que faire de toutes ces photos...


----------



## NightWalker (2 Janvier 2006)

Virpeen, elles sont superbes...


----------



## ange_63 (2 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Merci.  J'ai faim là.
> 
> Que faire de toutes ces photos...




offres les à SM...


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Merci.  J'ai faim là.
> 
> Que faire de toutes ces photos...




si tu as de la colle


----------



## ange_63 (2 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> si tu as de la colle



   Bon courrage WebOliver!!!


----------



## WebOliver (2 Janvier 2006)

J'ai de la colle, du courage, et peut-être assez de photos.


----------



## chandler_jf (2 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai de la colle, du courage, et peut-être assez de photos.



et un mur assez grand .... !!!


----------



## alan.a (2 Janvier 2006)

raaaaaaaaaaa la meringue !!!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> raaaaaaaaaaa la meringue !!!!




J'ai cru que tu parlais de la photo de Webo... et puis en remontant j'ai vu que non


----------



## SirDeck (2 Janvier 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Un petit extrait d'une série en cours



Très technique. Très impressionnant 
L'équilibre entre la lumière extérieure, intérieure et virtuelle (l'écran), qu'il s'agisse de la luminosité ou de la température 
La symétrie un peu froide du cadrage du bureau très pro qui contraste avec l'extérieur...
L'humain représenté par son outil (sa main) qui porte le temps...
La surcharge de dossiers bien classés qui renvoi à la surinformation de ce nouveau siècle.
je m'arrête 

Tu es intervenu ou c'était comme ça ? Comment as-tu éclairé ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (2 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié le beau cadrage de la cathédrale de Rouen  ... R E S P E C T


Ouais, déjà, il faut le trouver le bureau qui offre une superbe vue sur la cathédrale


----------



## AntoineD (2 Janvier 2006)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, déjà, il faut le trouver le bureau qui offre une superbe vue sur la cathédrale



Il a ses entrées


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Janvier 2006)

C'est pris de la Tour des archives?


----------



## alan.a (2 Janvier 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Très impressionnant



C'est ce que me dis ma femme à chaque fois 

Pour le reste, c'est un éclairage classique en lumière continue, rien de particulier quand on a le temps pour régler tout le bousin.
La photo est prise du 4 eme étage de la cité administrive.

La tour des archives est trop à droite, et ma première requête auprès du département n'a pas été concluante. Je voulais faire des photos dans les locaux du sublime bâtiment légèrement courbe au pied de la tour. (cette ancienne préfecture a été un ambitieux programme architectural des années 50, l'organisation des bureaux, l'ergonomie, etc. étaient totalement en avance)

En tout cas merci


----------



## SirDeck (2 Janvier 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste, c'est un éclairage classique en lumière continue, rien de particulier quand on a le temps pour régler tout le bousin.



éclairage classique en lumière continue


----------



## alan.a (2 Janvier 2006)

De la lumière normale en somme, pas du flash de studio.
J'ai emprunté des mandarines filtrées avec de la gélatine, rien de plus.

Mais je paufine une alternative avec des ampoules fluo-compactes en lumière du jour.
1000 w par mandarine, ça consomme trop, et ça chauffe énormément du coup ça m'est désagréable.


----------



## SirDeck (2 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Luc G (2 Janvier 2006)

La photo d'Alan, c'est là qu'on voit la différence entre amateur et pro


----------



## maiwen (2 Janvier 2006)

:rose:


----------



## Luc G (2 Janvier 2006)

Je ne me suis pas encore occupé des photos que j'ai prise la semaine dernière mais, bon, la cascade du Déroc, mercredi dernier, ça ressemblait quand même assez à ça même si c'était 4 ans plus tôt.






Sinon, un petit -10 ou -11 à 3h de l'après-midi dans ce coin cette année (enfin l'année dernière puisqu'on est en 2006).


----------



## jpmiss (2 Janvier 2006)

Brrrrrr!
Vite un peu de soleil même un peu pâle:


----------



## Luc G (2 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Brrrrrr!
> Vite un peu de soleil même un peu pâle:



mais non, jp, il y avait plein de soleil la semaine dernière  
Bon, j'en mets une petite en vitesse prise pas loin de la cascade. Bon, je n'ai pas photographié le Sancy là mais c'est quand même l'Auvergne qu'on voit, je suppose que tu connais.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je n'ai pas photographié le Sancy là mais c'est quand même l'Auvergne qu'on voit, je suppose que tu connais.


Le cézallier avec le plomb du cantal en arriere plan?


----------



## Luc G (2 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Le cézallier avec le plomb du cantal en arriere plan?



Oui, c'est le Plomb du Cantal et le massif tout autour. Je pense (sans en être sûr) qu'on voit peu le Cézallier (un peu au fond à droite, sans doute). Devant l'Aubrac, au premier plan, l'aubrac lozérien, au second plan, l'aubrac cantalou, masque quand même pas mal.

En tous cas, c'était sympa comme paysage, ça aère 

PS. je précise, au cas où certains m'attribueraient des efforts que je n'ai pas commis, que la voiture est à 50 mètres  Je n'ai pas randonné en raquettes, juste monté en haut d'une bosse pendant que mon gamin faisait de la luge. La montagne à vaches, c'est bien pour les fainéants. 

PPS. Il n'est pas impossible que le sommet arrondi juste à droite du massif du Cantal soit le Sancy : ça semble coller sur la carte mais je n'ai pas sorti mon rapporteur  et je ne suis pas vraiment sûr de mon coup : je ne l'ai jamais trop cherché depuis l'Aubrac


----------



## bengilli (3 Janvier 2006)

Une courbette devant Jean-Michel et une petite série intitulée "_Le Sacrifice de la Bécasse_"


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est le Plomb du Cantal et le massif tout autour. Je pense (sans en être sûr) qu'on voit peu le Cézallier (un peu au fond à droite, sans doute). Devant l'Aubrac, au premier plan, l'aubrac lozérien, au second plan, l'aubrac cantalou, masque quand même pas mal.


 
A vue de nez tu devais pas etre tres loin de ça:






(désolé elle est un peu grande :rose


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2006)

Serait temps que l'Doc retape sa barraque


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> A vue de nez tu devais pas etre tres loin de ça:



  J'étais quand même 20 kilomètres plus au sud (juste à côté de Nasbinals). Je ne suis pas passé à Alleuze cette fois-ci.  

Je suis juste au cirque de Mallet pas très loin mais, déception, la Truyère n'y était pas gelée. Par contre, à Garabit, quelques kilomètres plus à l'est, elle était bien gelée et le lac était bien bas, pas comme sur la photo suivante :


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Serait temps que l'Doc retape sa barraque



Ça c'est juste pour son contrôleur fiscal, en fait, quand il débarque dans le coin, je le soupçonne de villégiaturer plutôt par là : 






C'est un ancêtre des propriétaires actuels qui a écrit "le Mémorial de Sainte-Hélène"  

Je n'en dirai pas plus sur la propriétaire actuelle.


----------



## ange_63 (3 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est juste pour son contrôleur fiscal, en fait, quand il débarque dans le coin, je le soupçonne de villégiaturer plutôt par là



Sympa la p'tite cabane au fond du jardin...  

Mais j'aimerais pas avoir à faire le ménage là dedans!!!


----------



## WebOliver (3 Janvier 2006)




----------



## guigus31 (3 Janvier 2006)

oops je croyait pas qu'elle etait si grande.... si un admin veut bien effacer mon message avant que tout le monde me hurle dessus...


----------



## macmarco (3 Janvier 2006)

guigus31 a dit:
			
		

> oops je croyait pas qu'elle etait si grande.... si un admin veut bien effacer mon message avant que tout le monde me hurle dessus...




Tu sais, tu peux redimensionner ton image ou bien poster une vignette avec un lien vers la grande.
Clique sur l'îcone orange de ma signature.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> J'étais quand même 20 kilomètres plus au sud


Ouais ben Galiléo n'est pas encore opérationnel alors hein..


----------



## guigus31 (3 Janvier 2006)

oui oui je sais bien... mais je pensait l'avoir deja reduite...:rose: 
Promis jle fais plus!


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouais ben Galiléo n'est pas encore opérationnel alors hein..



L'autre hypothèse, c'est que tu aies été bourré lorsque tu es allé à Alleuze, mais, vu la route, c'est peu probable, tu ne serais plus là !  

Ceci dit, vu que je ne suis même pas capable de savoir si je vois le Sancy ou pas, je ne risque pas de faire le malin sur ce coup.


----------



## macmarco (3 Janvier 2006)

guigus31 a dit:
			
		

> oui oui je sais bien... mais je pensait l'avoir deja reduite...:rose:
> Promis jle fais plus!




Ben en fait, on ne la voit pas ton image, y a comme un problème :
Not Found

The requested URL /DSCN2877.jpg was not found on this server.

Apache/ProXad [Sep 2 2005 07:05:39] Server at okossom.free.fr Port 80


----------



## guigus31 (3 Janvier 2006)

en fait comme je savait pas comment suprimer mon message, ben j'ai directement suprimé l'image de mon site...comme ca je gene pas a prendre toute la place

cette fois c bon!


----------



## yvos (3 Janvier 2006)

ba c'est bien 

on dirait la pochette de Tv on the radio


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



des vignes ???


----------



## macmarco (3 Janvier 2006)

guigus31 a dit:
			
		

> en fait comme je savait pas comment suprimer mon message, ben j'ai directement suprimé l'image de mon site...comme ca je gene pas a prendre toute la place




Justement, tu n'as pas besoin de supprimer ton message, tu as juste à modifier ton image et et à remplacer celle qui est en ligne, à condition de la nommer exactement pareil. 





			
				guigus31 a dit:
			
		

> cette fois c bon!


----------



## WebOliver (3 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> des vignes ???


Oui, avec du ciel, des nuages, de la neige et des arbres.  Et la montagne au fond s'appelle Les Pléiades.  Et on peut même y faire du ski de fond (coucou maiwen )


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, avec du ciel, des nuages, de la neige et des arbres.  Et la montagne au fond s'appelle Les Pléiades.  Et on peut même y faire du ski de fond (coucou maiwen )



le reste c'est bon j'avais identifié ...   
Tu fais un petit descriptif touristique ... mais tu dis pas ce que ça donne à boire tout ça ... 
  C'est pt'être du raisin de table :hein:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais un petit descriptif touristique ... mais tu dis pas ce que ça donne à boire tout ça ...
> C'est pt'être du raisin de table :hein:


Oui, ça donne à boire.  Sur Chardonne également.  Tiens on pourrait faire une AES viticole, avec tournée des caves, dégustations pendant tout le week-end...


----------



## Luc G (3 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> des vignes ???



C'est bien ce qu'il m'avait semblé après avoir bien regardé. Au début, je croyais que c'était un champ de barbelés autour de chez supermoquette.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce qu'il m'avait semblé après avoir bien regardé. Au début, je croyais que c'était un champ de barbelés autour de chez supermoquette.


Pas assez hauts


----------



## guigus31 (4 Janvier 2006)

qq photos de cet été aux glenans...


----------



## turnover (4 Janvier 2006)

L'occasion pour moi de dire qu'il y a de bien belles photos ici. Que certains progressent admirablement bien et que j'espère en faire de même  
Bonne année et bonne santée à tous (oui je vais répondre aux mails bientôt  ) Du moins avant que je parte pour un bon moment  
J'ai pas trop envie de vous emm... avec mes macros alors vous vous souvenez de mon fiston ?


----------



## macelene (4 Janvier 2006)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> L'occasion pour moi de dire qu'il y a de bien belles photos ici. Que certains progressent admirablement bien et que j'espère en faire de même
> Bonne année et bonne santée à tous (oui je vais répondre aux mails bientôt  ) Du moins avant que je parte pour un bon moment
> J'ai pas trop envie de vous emm... avec mes macros alors vous vous souvenez de mon fiston ?




 Hi TurnOver...   ça pousse et nous avec... toujours un plaisir de voir tes macros... 


et c'est vrai de belles photos ces derniers temps...  chacun à sa manière, c'est ça qui est beau...  

Féliz año Nuevo à TOutes et TOus...  :love:


----------



## yvos (4 Janvier 2006)

Lyon


----------



## Faribole (4 Janvier 2006)

Belle photo yvos, quel objectif ?







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jahrom (4 Janvier 2006)

Héhé le Gaffy en plein mix dans une chapelle !! (jour de l'an) :love:


----------



## alèm (4 Janvier 2006)

Faribole a dit:
			
		

> Belle photo yvos, quel objectif ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pour info et même si c'est gentil d'être passé par Image Shack,  pense que 1600x1200 c'est bcp plus que la résolution maximale de bcp d'écran (en commençant par celui de certains iMac G3 ici et de mon titanium par exemple), c'est même à peu près la résolution de mon 21"...  

bref, elle est irregardable, il y a un sujet au début du forum sur la taille d'image et tout ça.


----------



## AntoineD (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bref, elle est irregardable, il y a un sujet au début du forum sur la taille d'image et tout ça.



...et y'a aussi macmarco qui nous gonfle toutes les deux pages avec sa signature   
(et c'est cool pour les newbies  )


----------



## Faribole (4 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Pour info et même si c'est gentil d'être passé par Image Shack,  pense que 1600x1200 c'est bcp plus que la résolution maximale de bcp d'écran (en commençant par celui de certains iMac G3 ici et de mon titanium par exemple), c'est même à peu près la résolution de mon 21"...
> 
> bref, elle est irregardable, il y a un sujet au début du forum sur la taille d'image et tout ça.



Oups, désolé... !






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jahrom (4 Janvier 2006)

DJ Stephan au redlight...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

vos photos sont vraiment magnifiques un vrai régal! bon j'vais essayer de vous en envoyer aussi, je dis bien essayer car à vrai dire comme je débute je compte sur votre indulgence et j'ai pas tt compris pour les insérer alors j'me lance


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2006)

oups! çà marche pas j'ai donc effectivement pas compris la manip:rose: j'ai cliqué sur insérer une image et ensuite il faut faire quoi?? j'ai aussi réduit la photo mais à combien faut-il la réduire?


----------



## ange_63 (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> oups! çà marche pas j'ai donc effectivement pas compris la manip:rose: j'ai cliqué sur insérer une image et ensuite il faut faire quoi?? j'ai aussi réduit la photo mais à combien faut-il la réduire?



cf. ici! ....  

En général on réduit à 600 pixels environ pour un des côtés...


----------



## macmarco (5 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...et y'a aussi macmarco qui nous gonfle toutes les deux pages avec sa signature
> (et c'est cool pour les newbies  )




Ben tu vois, ma signature, c'est parce que trop peu d'habitués font comme ange !   



			
				ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> cf. ici! ....
> 
> En général on réduit à 600 pixels environ pour un des côtés...




  :love:


----------



## AntoineD (5 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu vois, ma signature, c'est parce que trop peu d'habitués font comme ange !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi je dis


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

ok j'ai bien lu les infos, j'ai hébergé mes photos sur un site mais j'arrive pas à lire l'adresse url ... comment faire pour les visualiser? j'imagine que c'est pareil sur n'importe quel site gratuit?


----------



## macmarco (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> ok j'ai bien lu les infos, j'ai hébergé mes photos sur un site mais j'arrive pas à lire l'adresse url ... comment faire pour les visualiser? j'imagine que c'est pareil sur n'importe quel site gratuit?



Si tu veux bien, pour ne pas encombrer ce fil et que ça puisse servir à d'autres, pose ta question dans ce sujet(j'irai t'y répondre, évidemment) en donnant plus de détails(sur quel site tu héberges ton image, par exemple) sur ton problème.


----------



## mactambour (5 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux bien,.....



Où ?? en Gare de Courtine






Bonne Année à tous et félicitations pour les toujours belles images 

Spécial Turn Over ... ton petit est superbe (la photo aussi) !!!

 :love:  ​


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2006)

Faribole a dit:
			
		

> Belle photo yvos, quel objectif ?



photo prise avec un pentax istDs, à 18mm (objo du kit)


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Héhé le Gaffy en plein mix dans une chapelle !! (jour de l'an) :love:



  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

çà y est j'ai compris! çà marche! il m'a fallut du tps mais en lisant vos bons conseils je m'y suis essayé à plusieurs fois...loll


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Janvier 2006)

Bug ... désolé 

_Edit : je ne devais pas être le seul a avoir un ? vide infra_


----------



## ikiki (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> çà y est j'ai compris! çà marche! il m'a fallut du tps mais en lisant vos bons conseils je m'y suis essayé à plusieurs fois...loll



C'est pas encore ça, mais courage


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2006)

Chez moi, ça y est, c'est bon Julie, mais je ne sais pas si c'est de saison


----------



## ange_63 (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> çà y est j'ai compris! çà marche! il m'a fallut du tps mais en lisant vos bons conseils je m'y suis essayé à plusieurs fois...loll



Bravo!!   :love: 

Sympa ta photo tu l'as prise où?


----------



## macmarco (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> çà y est j'ai compris! çà marche! il m'a fallut du tps mais en lisant vos bons conseils je m'y suis essayé à plusieurs fois...loll
> 
> 
> http://www.aufeminin.com/imworld4/a...LBPKNLJVA4ZPF2_maldives_mars_04_H004914_L.jpg




C'est bien Julie, tu as compris le principe. 
Le problème avec cette image, qui ne s'affiche pas chez moi, vient je pense du serveur, j'ai donc supprimé les balises [quote ][/quote ] pour ceux qui ne la voient pas du tout.


----------



## AntoineD (5 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien Julie, tu as compris le principe.
> Le problème avec cette image, qui ne s'affiche pas chez moi, vient je pense du serveur, j'ai donc supprimé les balises [quote ][/quote ] pour ceux qui ne la voient pas du tout.



Moi, je vois rien, en tout cas.


----------



## ange_63 (5 Janvier 2006)

Je crois que j'ai ma réponse:

maldives_mars_04

Mais un truc me chiffonne:
'http://*www.aufeminin.com*blablamaldives_mars_04bla.jpg

Je savais pas que ce site hébergait des photos   
:rose:


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> macmarco a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macmarco (5 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> macmarco a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avec Firefox il faut copier/coller l'adresse de l'image dans un nouvel onglet ou une fenêtre, sinon on obtient ceci : http://www.smartadserver.com/world/images/shim.gif
Ce qui confirme l'existence d'un script sur le serveur pour empêcher les liens directs.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

oups! ben effectivement çà marche pour certains et pour pour d'autres et là je viens de réessayer une nouvelle photo et çà marche plus...lol.. pour au feminin.com ce sont mes ami(e)s qui m'ont dit qu'ils hébergeaient leurs photos là bas gratuitement alors je m'y suis inscrite hier..c à cause de ce site?
pour ceux qui l'ont vue je l'ai prise aux maldives l'année dernière, merci pour le compliment 

bon j'voudrais vous en envoyer d'autres alors comment je fais, il faut que je m'inscrive sur un autre site d'hébergement? ou alors je dois supprimer qq chose


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que j'ai ma réponse:
> 
> maldives_mars_04
> 
> ...



tu crois que ce sont les underscore entre maldives et mars?
pour le site mdr! et chui pas féministe


----------



## AntoineD (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> oups! ben effectivement çà marche pour certains et pour pour d'autres et là je viens de réessayer une nouvelle photo et çà marche plus...lol.. pour au feminin.com ce sont mes ami(e)s qui m'ont dit qu'ils hébergeaient leurs photos là bas gratuitement alors je m'y suis inscrite hier..c à cause de ce site?
> pour ceux qui l'ont vue je l'ai prise aux maldives l'année dernière, merci pour le compliment
> 
> bon j'voudrais vous en envoyer d'autres alors comment je fais, il faut que je m'inscrive sur un autre site d'hébergement? ou alors je dois supprimer qq chose



Essaie tout simplement d'utiliser ta galerie photo sur macgé 

Tu retrouves le lien à chacun de tes posts, juste au-dessous de ton avatar


----------



## Dory (5 Janvier 2006)

> Moi, je vois rien, en tout cas.



Moi aussi ...

Très belles photos aux autres ...
Outre votre travail..une même passion ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

bon en lisant l'autre manière de faire par PJ j'ai enregistré une photo donc j'essaie de la joindre...en espérant que çà marche...j'ai mal au crâne là...dur l'apprentissage 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=8264&stc=1&d=1136470016

çà marche pas non plus....oups...chui dégoûtée


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

ah bah si çà marche excusez mes essais j'espère ne pas trop vous saouler:rose:


----------



## Dory (5 Janvier 2006)

Super Julie magnifique ...

C'est toi qu'on voit?


----------



## nikolo (5 Janvier 2006)

C'est marrant Julie0074, ta photo me fait penser à une vieille photo fourni avec QTime à son lancement sauf que la plongeuse avait un maillot jaune . C'est une une photo Kodak (à l'epoque ou QT tenait sue une Disquette, je me rapelle  etre allé chez un revendeur avec une disquette pour recuperer le logiciel).


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Super Julie magnifique ...
> 
> C'est toi qu'on voit?




 oui c bien moi mais pas avec mon appareil çà c sûr! 

j'ai essayé d'héberger sur macg mais il me demande un mot de passe et quand j'en rentre un çà marche pas c normal?:rose:


----------



## AntoineD (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> oui c bien moi mais pas avec mon appareil çà c sûr!
> 
> j'ai essayé d'héberger sur macg mais il me demande un mot de passe et quand j'en rentre un çà marche pas c normal?:rose:



Clique sur TON lien, celui qui est juste en dessous de ton dauphin


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

là c pas moi

 mais mon fils


----------



## AntoineD (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> là c pas moi
> 
> mais mon fils
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=8267&stc=1&d=1136472249



encore loupé  

Mais ça va venir


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

tiens c bizarre tt à l'heure je l'avais en miniature dans ma réponse et à présent c un lien rrrohhhh l'informatique au s'cours!
bon j'essaie de cliquer sous mon dauphin pour l'hégergement...


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Mais ça va venir



faut faire vite, il reste plus 50 bars dans la bouteille...


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Janvier 2006)

Bonne année à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> faut faire vite, il reste plus 50 bars dans la bouteille...




largement le tps de remonter alors j'consomme pas beaucoup moi....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

merci pour le conseil de la galerie photo! c ok j'ai mis mes photos comme çà c beaucoup plus simple pour moi..mdr... alors si vous avez des commentaires sur celles ci n'hésitez pas


----------



## AntoineD (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> merci pour le conseil de la galerie photo! c ok j'ai mis mes photos comme çà c beaucoup plus simple pour moi..mdr... alors si vous avez des commentaires sur celles ci n'hésitez pas


 Ah oui mais maintenant faut les afficher ici genre comme ça, en collant tel le code UBB qui s'affiche sous la photo quand tu la vois "en grand" : 






Pour cette image, le code est :


```
[img@enlevez-moi@]http://forums.macg.co/galerie/data/614/Maldives_mars_04_pilotis.jpg[/img@enlevez-moi@]
```


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

ahh okaiii merci j'essaie donc.... c parti!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

youpiii çà marche! contente de mes progrès en informatique moi, j'avance doucement mais sûrement 

un GRAND MERCI


----------



## AntoineD (5 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> youpiii çà marche! contente de mes progrès en informatique moi, j'avance doucement mais sûrement




Ah ! ben j'attends un coup de boule alors...


----------



## Virpeen (5 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> quote=JULIE007]youpiii çà marche! contente de mes progrès en informatique moi, j'avance doucement mais sûrement
> 
> 
> Ah ! ben j'attends un coup de boule alors...


Un coup de boule... rouge... pour ne pas savoir encore faire de citations dans tes posts ?   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

lol ben chui une non violente antoine normal j'vis dans mon aquarium  
(superbes tes photos, j'ai des progrès à faire car les miennes sont plus banales)chui pas une pro mais bon moi j'aime le bleu

alors voici celle que tt le monde n'a pû voir tt à l'heure


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2006)

ça penche


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça penche



ah bah oui c vrai que çà penche même pas remarqué
 normal j'avais mal au coeur sur le bateau çà balançait un tantinet


----------



## AntoineD (5 Janvier 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Un coup de boule... rouge... pour ne pas savoir encore faire de citations dans tes posts ?   :love:



...où ça, un problème de citation ?...


----------



## Virpeen (5 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...où ça, un problème de citation ?...


Tricheur !


----------



## Virpeen (5 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> mais y a des preuves


Oui, une au moins prise juste à temps !


----------



## Faribole (5 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> photo prise avec un pentax istDs, à 18mm (objo du kit)



Merci pour la réponse yvos. Je ne connais pas l'appareil. C'est un 18mm réel, ou plus probablement un 18mm multiplié par 1,5 ou 1,6 ? J'ai beaucoup de progrès à faire en optique...


----------



## AntoineD (5 Janvier 2006)

Eh ! tout le monde se calme, sinon je lache alèm :


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2006)

Faribole a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour la réponse yvos. Je ne connais pas l'appareil. C'est un 18mm réel, ou plus probablement un 18mm multiplié par 1,5 ou 1,6 ? J'ai beaucoup de progrès à faire en optique...



avec la taille du capteur, le coefficient de recadrage est à 1.5


----------



## AntoineD (5 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ohhh pitin j'avais cru lire "je lèche alan !!!!" :rateau:



Je ne suis pas tout à fait satisfait de la tournure que prend ce thread...


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ohhh pitin j'avais cru lire "je lèche alan !!!!" :rateau:


 
Ca il l'a deja fait


----------



## Foguenne (5 Janvier 2006)

Bon, on va peut-être revenir aux photos.


----------



## macmarco (5 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on va peut-être revenir aux photos.





Très joli retour au sujet, Paul !


----------



## alan.a (5 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas tout à fait satisfait de la tournure que prend ce thread...




J'ai quelques petites ridules !!! il va falloir que je songe à des crêmes de jours et à des masques aux anti radicaux libres !!! 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca il l'a deja fait



Et bien plus encore !!! ...


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Janvier 2006)




----------



## maiwen (5 Janvier 2006)




----------



## NightWalker (5 Janvier 2006)




----------



## AntoineD (5 Janvier 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J'ai quelques petites ridules !!! il va falloir que je songe à des crêmes de jours et à des masques aux anti radicaux libres !!!



Sale vieux... 



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, bon, ça va...  



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on va peut-être revenir aux photos.



Oui, pourquoi pas. Ça me fait remarquer d'ailleurs que je n'arrive à voir aucune image provenant d'image shack, là... 

Hop :


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2006)

j'avais rien mis depuis longtemps


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Eh ! tout le monde se calme, sinon je lache alèm :



C'est tout moi ça : Web'O sur  mon côté droit pour assurer l'attaque et Chaton en appui arrière pour le pilonnage...

un vrai Aymé Jacquet ce Benjamin question placement de l'équipe !!


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout moi ça : Web'O sur mon côté droit pour assurer l'attaque et Chaton en appui arrière pour le pilonnage...


 
Qui parlait de léchage? 

Oui, je vais poster une photo...


----------



## AntoineD (5 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qui parlait de léchage?



ça doit être moi :


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2006)

mon dieu mais c'est horribleux :afraid:


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2006)

Pas mal ce montage...


----------



## jahrom (5 Janvier 2006)

Laser in the club...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal ce montage...




Roooooo Faciiiiiile ! L'esquiiiiive !!! J'étais là ! J'ai tout vu !!!


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2006)

bah fallait bien compenser, bassman n'était pas là aussi !


----------



## Virpeen (5 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

>


Haaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnn


----------



## alèm (5 Janvier 2006)

le tee-shirt dit tout : 

pour filles


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ça doit être moi :
> 
> [photo baveuse ]


:mouais: ça c'était donc l'*AES léchée* ? :hein:


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Janvier 2006)

Bonne nuit et encore bonne année


----------



## NightWalker (5 Janvier 2006)

Wouaww   là je fais comme ton éléphant...


----------



## NightWalker (6 Janvier 2006)

Avant d'aller me coucher :sleep:






​


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Haaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnn



Bon, si on postait des photos... 




​


----------



## toto (6 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, si on postait des photos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Superbe, WebO - euh...la Pichette depuis chez toi?


----------



## AntoineD (6 Janvier 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Bon..je continue avec mes petits paysages  ..photo prise du TGV Nice-Paris j'ai tenté quelques réglages pour du noir & blanc et..bon..ça peut peut être le faire..



C'est chouette  En tout cas dans ce format, ça a l'air de le faire. Mainteant, trouve un labo pour l'imprimer, pourquoi pas à l'encre au charbon ? Ne serait-ce qu'en 20x30 voire 13x18.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2006)

toto a dit:
			
		

> Superbe, WebO - euh...la Pichette depuis chez toi?



Exact.


----------



## yvos (6 Janvier 2006)

jerho, ta photo, c'est un film N&B ou bien un passage en noir en blanc à partir de la couleur?


----------



## turnover (6 Janvier 2006)

J'ai quelques jours   Je pars qu'à la fin de la semaine pour 6 mois  
hop parlons photos  qui en comporte quelques bien belles dans les dernières pages, j'ai pas tout vu , j'ai du retard


----------



## macelene (6 Janvier 2006)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> J'ai quelques jours   Je pars qu'à la fin de la semaine pour 6 mois
> hop parlons photos  qui en comporte quelques bien belles dans les dernières pages, j'ai pas tout vu , j'ai du retard



*Olé *  

Oui c'est bien de poster de belles photos... Les mots comptent moins que les images certaines fois  

Bon voyage...


----------



## bengilli (6 Janvier 2006)

J'ai retrouvé l'allumeur de réverbère


----------



## turnover (6 Janvier 2006)

merci macelene   Bon je suis pas venu depuis longtemps et ça a gardé mes coups d'boules d'avant donc j'peux pas bouler ceux qui ont de belles photos et que j'avais déjà boulé :rateau: 
Ah tien un modo, çe me fera partir mes points


----------



## guigus31 (6 Janvier 2006)

Jonglage à Penfret cet été..


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Janvier 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Wouaww   là je fais comme ton éléphant...



T'as une grosse trompe?


----------



## morden (6 Janvier 2006)

très jolie photo, guigus !!! bravo !!! 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## joubichou (6 Janvier 2006)

prise en aout 2005 dans le Lubéron


----------



## guigus31 (6 Janvier 2006)

domage qu'on voie pas sa tete et ses gros zieux...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2006)

guigus31 a dit:
			
		

> domage qu'on voie pas sa tete et ses gros zieux...


 
Comme ça?


----------



## guigus31 (6 Janvier 2006)

aaaah magnifique!


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2006)

Ça m'étonne pas que jpmiss couffine avec les religieuses  La photo est superbe mais je suis sûr qu'il en profite parce qu'il a un numérique  
J'adore les mantes. Mon gamin en élève à la maison à la fin de l'été mais là, la dernière a péri, faute de sauterelels à bouffer.

Je n'ai pas encore chargé de photos de mantes, alors d'autres bébêtes qui font les gros yeux, et au moins aussi voraces.


----------



## utopia (7 Janvier 2006)

4 ptites photos...


----------



## mamyblue (7 Janvier 2006)

[WIKI][/WIKI]oui faites gaffes ça va changer...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





surprise...[WIKI][/WIKI]


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> oui faites gaffes ça va changer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Raté  

Essaye encore


----------



## yvos (7 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> mon sujet préféré :love:



très chouette


----------



## WebOliver (7 Janvier 2006)

​


----------



## yvos (7 Janvier 2006)




----------



## manulemafatais (7 Janvier 2006)

Après le volcan, et pour rester dans les trucs chauds ...


----------



## AntoineD (7 Janvier 2006)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> et pour rester dans les trucs chauds ...


----------



## yvos (7 Janvier 2006)

sur la plage


----------



## jahrom (7 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sur la plage



Très jolie ! "Seul au monde...."


----------



## macinside (7 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sur la plage



tri-x ou ilford ?


----------



## jpmiss (7 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sur la plage


 
Super! Ca change de ce qu'on voit d'habitude!


----------



## Luc G (7 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Super! Ca change de ce qu'on voit d'habitude!



Sûr, ça me rappelle les plages de Mauritanie


----------



## iNano (7 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

>


Je débute dans la photo, et étant donné que tu es un pro, peux tu m'expliquer ce qui fait que ta photo est celle d'un pro ? Parce que j'ai pas les connaissances pour le voir... Et donc en tant que "nioube" de la photo, je ne trouve pas la tienne transcendante... Mais je me plante certainement totalement...  :rose: :rose: Ma question est claire ?


----------



## Virpeen (7 Janvier 2006)

Heu... C'est vrai que le sujet est « Postez vos plus belles photos »...


----------



## alèm (7 Janvier 2006)

c'est plus une photo souvenir "de famille" qu'une de ses photos de reportage. 

mais après comme macelene (ou moi pour être modeste) tu peux envisager des photos "de famille" plus esthétiques.


----------



## yvos (7 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sûr, ça me rappelle les plages de Mauritanie



pas loin, car c'est une plage au nord de St Louis, au Senegal   

Macinside, c'est un film couleur scanné, puis passé au mélangeur de couches


----------



## AntoineD (7 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sur la plage


Ça me dit quelque chose  :






(Tri-X)



			
				iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je débute dans la photo, et étant donné que tu es un pro, peux tu m'expliquer ce qui fait que ta photo est celle d'un pro ? Parce que j'ai pas les connaissances pour le voir... Et donc en tant que "nioube" de la photo, je ne trouve pas la tienne transcendante... Mais je me plante certainement totalement... :rose: :rose: Ma question est claire ?



1, je ne suis pas encore 100% pro, 2, ma photo est là juste pour faire un écho ironique :



			
				manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Après le volcan, et pour rester dans les trucs chauds ...



3, y'a pas de connaissances particulières pour voir si c'est une photo de pro ou non &#8211; on a déjà eu le débat &#8211; et 4, on s'en fout pas mal. Une photo, on l'aime, on l'aime pas... y'a juste des raisons intrasèques qui peuvent dire qu'une image est intéressante et/ou bien foutue (tu peux observer le cadrage, etc. dans ce cas présent, parce que c'est pas seulement une photo avec de la neige, je l'ai qd même pas choisie pour rien tu t'en doutes &#8211; et c'est là le côté pro, à la limite  ) mais le reste est affaire de feeling... 

Bref, non, c'était pas ma plus belle photo mais elle trouve sa raison d'être dans les 2 photos qui la précèdent  Le contexte, ça fait bcp dans ce que l'on fait d'une image... mais manifestement, je me suis loupé, là  :rateau:


----------



## guigus31 (8 Janvier 2006)

ca me dit aussi qq chose...









  prises depuis le mouillage de la Chambre entre Bananec et Cigogne cet été...


----------



## AntoineD (8 Janvier 2006)

guigus31 a dit:
			
		

> antoineD: euh en fait a bien y regarder ta photo jme demande si c'est pas fort cigogne pris depuis la plage qui relie Saint Nicolas à Bananec... on voit des mâts de bateaux au mouillage et la forme du fort est quand meme caracteristique..(mes photos ont été prises depuis ce mouillage là) et les rochers a gauche font bien bretons! mystère...
> je me trompe?



C'est ça


----------



## guigus31 (8 Janvier 2006)

arf j'ai édité entre temps en me disant "ben oui chui quand meme con ca se voit" puis vu l'adresse de la photo...bon ben voilà au moins chui definitivement fixé! en tout cas ta photo est superbe, au debut je croyait vraiment que c'etait un fort perdu dans les sables d'un desert africain!! marant de l'avoir "échoué" comme ca sur le sable!! ca fait vaisseau fantome..  cet été j'irais faire la mm photo pour voir si ca rend aussi beau! si t'a d'autres photos de l'archipel hesite pas a les envoyer chui amoureux de ce coin j'y passe tous mes étés depuis 7ans...:love:


----------



## iNano (8 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> 1, je ne suis pas encore 100% pro, 2, ma photo est là juste pour faire un écho ironique :
> 
> 3, y'a pas de connaissances particulières pour voir si c'est une photo de pro ou non ? on a déjà eu le débat ? et 4, on s'en fout pas mal. Une photo, on l'aime, on l'aime pas... y'a juste des raisons intrasèques qui peuvent dire qu'une image est intéressante et/ou bien foutue (tu peux observer le cadrage, etc. dans ce cas présent, parce que c'est pas seulement une photo avec de la neige, je l'ai qd même pas choisie pour rien tu t'en doutes ? et c'est là le côté pro, à la limite  ) mais le reste est affaire de feeling...
> 
> Bref, non, c'était pas ma plus belle photo mais elle trouve sa raison d'être dans les 2 photos qui la précèdent  Le contexte, ça fait bcp dans ce que l'on fait d'une image... mais manifestement, je me suis loupé, là  :rateau:



OK, message reçu...


----------



## AntoineD (8 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Je teste toshop en ce moment et j'en bave un peu...
> 
> Comme je vois tout en noir en ce moment... :
> 
> ...



Le bord droit (la croix trop proche...) me gêne, de même que l'arbre se faisant bouffer par la croix &#8211; encore elle !  &#8211;... mais la photo a de la gueule  . Faudrait peut-être s'attarder sur les bâtiments du fond et accentuer leurs bords, là, je trouve que le flou typiquement numérique "chie" un peu.

Hâte de voir la suite


----------



## jpmiss (8 Janvier 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Le NB ça commence à me plaire..alors je vous en mets une petite dernière du galopin que j'aime bien..


Tes N&B sont tres réussis je trouve. Quelle méthode utilise tu?


----------



## yvos (8 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Le bord droit (la croix trop proche...) me gêne, de même que l'arbre se faisant bouffer par la croix ? encore elle !  ?... mais la photo a de la gueule  . Faudrait peut-être s'attarder sur les bâtiments du fond et accentuer leurs bords, là, je trouve que le flou typiquement numérique "chie" un peu.
> 
> Hâte de voir la suite



pareil, sauf que je vois pas ce que ça a de typiquement numérique


----------



## Luc G (8 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> 3, y'a pas de connaissances particulières pour voir si c'est une photo de pro ou non ? on a déjà eu le débat ? et 4, on s'en fout pas mal. Une photo, on l'aime, on l'aime pas...



C'est bien dit !   Disons que, encore heureux ! les pros ont le droit de faire des photos d'amateur (qui aime)  

Il y a quand même des cas où on sent la photo de pro, mais c'est surtout sur les trucs techniques. Par exemple, j'avais dit ça pour la photo d'Alan (bureau et paysage par la fenêtre) parce que je suppose qu'avoir la bonne lumière partout n'était pas évident => travail de pro.


----------



## AntoineD (8 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il y a quand même des cas où on sent la photo de pro, mais c'est surtout sur les trucs techniques. Par exemple, j'avais dit ça pour la photo d'Alan (bureau et paysage par la fenêtre) parce que je suppose qu'avoir la bonne lumière partout n'était pas évident => travail de pro.



C'est exactement ça  

Je crois que c'est mxmac qui disait dans je sais plus quel fil que le pro, aussi, n'a pas droit à l'erreur, etc., il parlait du photographe de reportage bien sûr : quand tu sors pour un journal, t'es OBLIGE de ramener une image.

L'amateur, lui, s'il pleut, qu'il a froid, ou autre, y peut dire : merde, je reste devant Drucker... et ça changera pas sa vie. Le pro, lui, y se fera engueuler   (forcément : on le paie  ...enfin si tout va bien     )


----------



## Virpeen (8 Janvier 2006)

Oui... belle maîtrise de l'outil Toshop ! Je vais venir prendre des cours !


----------



## AntoineD (8 Janvier 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> et normalement c'est prêt pour "enregistrer pour le web" (pas plus de 200ko pour moi..) au pire..



A mon avis, tu peux descendre en poids, surtout en nb 

200 ko c'est bcp, non ? Après avoir fait tous tes magouilles avec l'image, essaie de la passer en niveaux de gris. et là, "Enregistrer pour le web", tu fais. vu la taille de tes images, une compression à 50 ça doit rouler, voire 30, non ? à voir


----------



## maiwen (8 Janvier 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oui... belle maîtrise de l'outil Toshop ! Je vais venir prendre des cours !


pareil , j'y comprends rien


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Janvier 2006)

Un rapide essai façon JM et Paul


----------



## ikiki (8 Janvier 2006)

V'là 2 ch'tites en N&B


----------



## WebOliver (8 Janvier 2006)

​


----------



## ikiki (8 Janvier 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien  ..juste le bruit qui semble un peu fort sur les 2 photos mais il y a une belle poésie dans ces clichés..



Merci. 
Le bruit provient du scanne des négatifs qui était de qualité tout juste correcte, et celui-ci a été accentué quand j'ai compressé les photos pour les poster... :rose:


----------



## Virpeen (8 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pareil , j'y comprends rien


Bahhhh... On a encore du chemin à faire... 
Mais dis donc, toi... au fait... très belles photos que j'ai vues y'a pas très très longtemps...  :love:


----------



## Luc G (9 Janvier 2006)

Vu le temps qu'on a ici (ça fait deux jours qu'il pleut ), un peu de soleil pour se remonter le moral.






Je suppose que certains reconnaitront, même si la photo date pas mal.


----------



## SirDeck (9 Janvier 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Thanks Jpmiss  ..c'est encore très nouveau pour moi le processus mais c'est intéressant..en général,l'image ouverte dans Toshop CS je fais les niveaux automatiques (Image>Réglages>Niveaux automatiques)..je vérifie (en couleurs) que les modifications de l'image soient "réalistes"..sinon j'utilise juste le contraste automatique (Image>Réglages>Contraste automatique),les tons foncés tons clairs aussi quelquefois (Image>Réglages>tons foncés tons clairs..mais il faut être vraiment très délicat avec cette fonction..) une fois que je suis satisfait..je passe en désaturation (Image>Réglages>désaturation) un petit filtre d'accentuation si nécessaire (réglé chez moi à:Gain=19  Rayon= 50,2   Seuil=0) puis je passe au mélangeur de couches (Image>Réglages>Mélangeur de couches) (cliquer sur l'onglet tons monochrômes) et là aussi..j'y vais mollo (aussi mollo que je peux sur l'écran du Powerbook..) mais c'est vraiment une fonction qui apprend à repérer les nuances de gris dans Toshop..après je réduit l'image (Image>taille de l'image) un filtre de netteté si nécessaire (filtre>Renforcement>contours plus nets) et normalement c'est prêt pour "enregistrer pour le web" (pas plus de 200ko pour moi..) au pire..après avoir vérifié les changement dus à la compression..je peux aussi jouer sur le luminosité contraste (Image>Réglages>Luminosité contraste) à la fin si ça manque un peu d'expression pour moi..voilà  ..
> 
> EDIT:j'ai édité les chemins à partir de Photoshop pour que ce soit plus compréhensible



Un petit échange intéressant par là sur ce sujet : 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122386&highlight=noir+blanc


----------



## manulemafatais (9 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

>


  
Waouh super! un tit peu nostalgique de cette chère île où ma moman habite, il parait qu'il fait très chaud d'ailleurs en ce moment 
elle a été prise où cette photo?


----------



## manulemafatais (9 Janvier 2006)

St-Leu ! La Mecque. 




Et son atéro Pointe des châteaux.

Il fait chaud, moins si on habite dans les hauts.    On ne sait plus où mettre les litchis... 
 Bonnes conditions de vol tous ces jours ci, la vie est belle...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2006)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> St-Leu ! La Mecque.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



waouh st leu c là où j'fais de la plongée et mon fils aussi tous les ans au mois de juillet ma tite mère habite st pierre c pas loin 
magnifique ta photo c toi qui l'a prise d'un avion?


----------



## nikolo (9 Janvier 2006)

pas d'avion mais de parapente


----------



## maiwen (9 Janvier 2006)

superbe jehro !!!


----------



## richard-deux (10 Janvier 2006)

Très belle photo.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2006)

magnifique cette photo çà laisse rêveuse


----------



## manulemafatais (10 Janvier 2006)

Merci tous pour la rafale de coups de boules que j'me suis pris,   je vais emener l'appareil plus souvent..., même si je ne suis pas à l'aise du tout avec...


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2006)

rien à foutre des mactels  

bon, c'est très sombre, mais c'est normal, c'est quasi la nuit noire


----------



## maiwen (10 Janvier 2006)

yvos, si je pouvais te bouler à chaque fois que tu postes une photo superbe ...  :love:

mais la machine elle veut pas


----------



## NightWalker (10 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> yvos, si je pouvais te bouler à chaque fois que tu postes une photo superbe ...  :love:
> 
> mais la machine elle veut pas


C'est fait...  

Yvos... trop de la balle...


----------



## Spyro (10 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> rien à foutre des mactels
> 
> bon, c'est très sombre, mais c'est normal, c'est quasi la nuit noire


C'est marrant les deux fusées en haut on dirait qu'elles allument leurs feus pour décoller


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2006)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant les deux fusées en haut on dirait qu'elles allument leurs feus pour décoller



hé hé

décollage immédiat 
(déjà postée, juste pour le clin d'oeil )


----------



## Virpeen (10 Janvier 2006)

Oh la la.... Encore une fois superbe ! :love:
Du rêve à l'écran...


----------



## Dendrimere (10 Janvier 2006)

J'aime bien la fusée Yvos


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2006)

je suis toujours dans le metro


----------



## alèm (11 Janvier 2006)

faut pas rester là monsieur, ViGiePirate tout ça...

(ah tiens, j'ai cru voir une photo de Dendrimère ! )


----------



## ikiki (11 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> rien à foutre des mactels
> bon, c'est très sombre, mais c'est normal, c'est quasi la nuit noire




BEn quoi les Mactels ???
   

Magnifique ce cliché yvos, ouahhhhhh! :love :love:


----------



## Luc G (11 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je suis toujours dans le metro



Désespère pas, mackie, tu vas bien arriver à sortir  

(et sinon, je l'aime bien, la photo)


----------



## Dendrimere (11 Janvier 2006)

[quote='[MGZ] alèm'

(ah tiens, j'ai cru voir une photo de Dendrimère ! )[/quote]

Bah, en fait, je trouve le métro parisien un peu trop propre...
L'autre jour, y avait encore des rats, des poteaux rouillées, des bancs en bois usés, des mosaiques au murs vraiment top, de l'eau qui coulait du plafond...et ne parlons pas des gens tout aussi très différents), bref un métro vivant contrairement au métro parisien un peu trop asceptisé à mon humble avis  

Enfin c'est pas pour autant que je ne trouve pas la photo de Mackie Top  .


----------



## Foguenne (11 Janvier 2006)

De bien belles images ici.    (Yvos, Mackie, dendri, jerho,...,...  )

Ballade du jour. (hyper agréable par ce temps. )


----------



## Foguenne (11 Janvier 2006)




----------



## nikolo (11 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> De bien belles images ici.   (Yvos, Mackie, dendri, jerho,...,...  )
> 
> Ballade du jour. (hyper agréable par ce temps. )


 
Ah il y avait longtemps que je ne l'avias vu.  Elle va bien?

Merci pour la photo cela rechauffe le coeur.

Pas mal la balance des blancs : c'est pris avec ton D70?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2006)

Magnifique les deux dernières Paul.  Quels progrès...  

Yvos aussi...  C'est où, en Iran?


----------



## yvos (11 Janvier 2006)

oui, c'est en Iran, dans un bled qui s'appelle Yazd

merci pour vos commentaires


----------



## WebOliver (11 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est en Iran, dans un bled qui s'appelle Yazd


 
Merci.  Un pays que j'aimerais visiter, l'Iran.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Janvier 2006)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Ah il y avait longtemps que je ne l'avias vu.  Elle va bien?
> 
> Pas mal la balance des blancs : c'est pris avec ton D70?



Elle va très bien. 
Photo prise avec mon 20D.


----------



## nikolo (11 Janvier 2006)

c'est quoi tes reglages ?


----------



## Foguenne (11 Janvier 2006)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi tes reglages ?



Pour celle-ci:





Tamron 90 mm mode priorité ouverture à f4, 1/160, iso 200, surex de 0,7.

Pour celle-ci:




Tamron 90 mm mode priorité ouverture à f5, 1/250, iso 200, surex de 0,7

J'aurais pu/du me mettre à 100 iso mais bon à 200 avec le 20D, il n'y a pas de problème. (j'étais à 200 iso pour les photos précédentes.)


----------



## nikolo (11 Janvier 2006)

pas mal.

Par contre ta 1er e photo est un peu floue ou alors c'est la reduction qui donne cette impression.

Sinon superbe serie.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Janvier 2006)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> pas mal.
> 
> Par contre ta 1er e photo est un peu floue ou alors c'est la reduction qui donne cette impression.
> 
> Sinon superbe serie.



Oui, elle l'est un peu.  
J'en ai deux autres mieux mais je me suis trompé, j'ai enregistré pour le web la moins bonne de trois.


----------



## nikolo (11 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui, elle l'est un peu.
> J'en ai deux autres mieux mais je me suis trompé, j'ai enregistré pour le web la moins bonne de trois.


 
c'est pas grave , on les apprecie quand même


----------



## jpmiss (11 Janvier 2006)

J'ai un peu de retard a ratrapper mais comme d'hab y a de belles chose ici.
jerho, yvos, popol et les autres


----------



## AntoineD (11 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> De bien belles images ici.    (Yvos, Mackie, dendri, jerho,...,...  )
> 
> Ballade du jour. (hyper agréable par ce temps. )



Ah y'a toujours un con de passant qui s'arrête devant la photo


----------



## morden (11 Janvier 2006)

hop là ! givre plus beau soleil, ça donne quelques photos aux alentours du labo vite fait !! 

je met juste des vignettes, je veut pas emcombrer d'un coup de 4 photos  cliquez si vous voulez les voir en (un peu) plus grand 




 

 

 



je sais, les voitures en bas des 3 arbres c'est pas classe .. mais bon c'est aussi depuis la fenetre de mon bureau donc j'ai pas eu trop le choix !!  

vala vala 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Luc G (12 Janvier 2006)

un peu de givre lozérien :


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> un peu de givre lozérien :


yen a des araignées chez toi...


----------



## y&b (12 Janvier 2006)

Je vous observe depuis quelques temps, et voilà, ce soir, je me lance .
Puisque l'on est dans le givre, voici la version Ruthénoise.
Soyez indulgent, ce qui n'exclu pas la critique


----------



## Luc G (12 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> yen a des araignées chez toi...



Et c'est du solide, là ça doit être à 4 heures de l'après-midi (mais pas cette année)  

Quant aux autres d'araignées, ça me fait assez râler : ça fait des années que je n'y suis pas au bon moment, plutôt vers septembre quand le matin, il y a des toiles et de la rosée partout sur les genêts.


----------



## Luc G (12 Janvier 2006)

y&b a dit:
			
		

> Je vous observe depuis quelques temps, et voilà, ce soir, je me lance .
> Puisque l'on est dans le givre, voici la version Ruthénoise.
> Soyez indulgent, ce qui n'exclu pas la critique



De toutes façons, je ne résiste pas au givre  aveyronnais en plus.
Pour la critique, il y en a sûrement qui pourraient t'aider, moi, je ne fais pas assez bien pour expliquer trop aux autres ce qu'il faudrait faire  ).


----------



## AntoineD (12 Janvier 2006)

Aujourd'hui, j'étais à Bruxelles pour réaliser la photo d'une affiche pour une chouette ASBL qui organise un tout aussi chouette festival en avril :






Vous l'aurez compris, la feuille blanche va être remplie après 

Et ce n'est pas la photo qu'on a retenue (moins originale que l'autre  )... donc la surprise reste


----------



## iNano (12 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, j'étais à Bruxelles pour réaliser la photo d'une affiche pour une chouette ASBL qui organise un tout aussi chouette festival en avril :
> 
> Vous l'aurez compris, la feuille blanche va être remplie après
> 
> Et ce n'est pas la photo qu'on a retenue (moins originale que l'autre  )... donc la surprise reste


Ah ben là je me pose pas de questions... Elle est très chouette !


----------



## nikolo (12 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

>


 
J'adore sa petite bouille.

Belle photo est attitude.


----------



## alan.a (12 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, j'étais à Bruxelles pour réaliser la photo d'une affiche pour une chouette ASBL qui organise un tout aussi chouette festival en avril :



Waou on dirait une photo pour Télérama !!!


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2006)




----------



## AntoineD (12 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



"Rends-moi mes affaires, salaud de touriste, on aura ta peau !" 


Intéressante image, ceci étant, mais dommage pour le "flare" qui gâche un peu...
Tu l'as shootée en raw ? Si c'est le cas, tente un peu de rajouter un brin de dynamique, de contraste, y'a moyen d'améliorer l'image


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> "Rends-moi mes affaires, salaud de touriste, on aura ta peau !"
> 
> 
> Intéressante image, ceci étant, mais dommage pour le "flare" qui gâche un peu...
> Tu l'as shootée en raw ? Si c'est le cas, tente un peu de rajouter un brin de dynamique, de contraste, y'a moyen d'améliorer l'image



C'est du RAW, mais sinon, en effet ça gâche oui, le flare (j'ai appris un mot ). Je vais voir ce que je peux faire pour améliorer. 

Merci.


----------



## nikolo (12 Janvier 2006)

dans ce cas là on peut se la peter en disant que c'est du lens flare et que le prisme de couleur sur la gauche au niveau des buissons gache aussi la photo.


----------



## AntoineD (12 Janvier 2006)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas là on peut se la peter en disant que c'est du lens flare et que le prisme de couleur sur la gauche au niveau des buissons gache aussi la photo.



...sauf que le but n'était pas de se la "pèter"


----------



## AntoineD (12 Janvier 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Antoine D sympa ta photo avec la jeune fille  ..c'est la tof choisie pour l'affiche définitive?..


Merci  Et pour te répondre, ben euh... :



> Et ce n'est pas la photo qu'on a retenue (moins originale que l'autre  )... donc la surprise reste


----------



## nikolo (12 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...sauf que le but n'était pas de se la "pèter"


 
Je sais .... 



			
				jerho a dit:
			
		

> tu y arrives bien toi aussi en tout cas


 
c'etait le but


----------



## AntoineD (12 Janvier 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> :rose: sorry j'ai zappé le commentaire..donc l'originale + c'est celle que vous avez choisie pour l'affiche?..donc pas celle que tu nous a montré (si j'ai bien compris?..)
> 
> Tu Shoote avec un Nikon D70 c'est ça?..



Hélas oui... bientôt le D200, on va enfin changer de catégorie  
Le D70 marche bien mais y bave sur tout ce qui est rouge


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

bon ben, voila une photo que j'ai prise recemment, qu'est-ce que vous en pensez???


----------



## y&b (12 Janvier 2006)

fabrice252 a dit:
			
		

> bon ben, voila une photo que j'ai prise recemment, qu'est-ce que vous en pensez???
> Voir la pièce jointe 8413



Y a plein d'arbres 
Non, je suis loin d'être un pro, mais je la trouve un peu sombre, et bien que la perspective soit superbe, je trouve dommage que le cadrage est coupé le haut des arbres.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

y avait pas moyen de faire rentrer la cime des arbres, meme avec un 35 mm!!!


----------



## SirDeck (12 Janvier 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Avec le D200 t'auras surement une bien meilleure balance des blancs..



Antoine travaille en RAW. Il me semble que dans ce cas, la balance des blancs, c'est son ½il à lui qui décide. Non ?


----------



## AntoineD (12 Janvier 2006)

fabrice252 a dit:
			
		

> y avait pas moyen de faire rentrer la cime des arbres, meme avec un 35 mm!!!



Ah ?  Dommage, quand même, parce que c'est vrai que la perspective est classe, on dirait un petit effet de miroir, ça tend au fantastique 




			
				SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Antoine travaille en RAW. Il me semble que dans ce cas, la balance des blancs, c'est son ½il à lui qui décide. Non ?



Tutaféééé. 
...et un peu mon écran, des fois


----------



## ikiki (12 Janvier 2006)

fabrice252bon ben a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien la perspective
> Mais c'est vrai que c'est dommage que les arbres soient coupés
> Sinon joli


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

J'ai essaye de creer un effet de surprise en mettant du vide a peu pres dans les zones chaudes de la photo... Maintenant la couleur n'est peut etre pas parfaite parcequ'en meme temps, je testais mon nouveau Leica M4 d'occasion, or il m'est apparu apres que les vitesses etaient gommees (donc les rideaux ne vont pas a la meme vitesse... D'ou un probleme qui se voit surtout a grande vitesse, mais peut etre aussi en dessous, qui sait...).

Cette photo est aussi scannee a partir du film sur mon nouvel Epson 4990, et si vous regardez bien, il y  a aussi quelques petits scratches dessus que je n'ai pas reussi a enlever (normal, je commence...)

En tout cas, merci pour vos commentaires, c'est tres sympa...


----------



## ikiki (12 Janvier 2006)

Voilà une sélection de mon dernier rouleau  (Ilford HP5 400)









Les autres me plaisent moins, souci d'exposition et donc de balance des blanc donc


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2006)

euh... c'est quoi une balance des blancs en noir et blanc ?


----------



## ikiki (12 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> euh... c'est quoi une balance des blancs en noir et blanc ?



Moui... certes... :rose: 
Je fais de la photo depuis pas mal de temps, essentiellement basée sur le feeling...
Alors je me mets à la "technique" (j'ai quand même quelques bases  ) depuis peu.
Scuzez mes erreurs de jargon 
Je voulais en fait parler de la dominance du blanc de mes photos, due très certainement à une surexposition...


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2006)

ce ne sont que des scans, non ? 

un bon agrandisseur, de la patience et tu auras de beaux tirages avec de beaux noirs, de beaux blancs et un contraste qui te satisfaira.


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Janvier 2006)

Sur le pont d'Avignon...


----------



## alèm (12 Janvier 2006)

pssssst : j'aime pas les trucs que tu peux lire en face... sur Brooklyn...


----------



## Mr.Toune (13 Janvier 2006)

SVP, vous pouvez me filer un site ou je peux herberger des images (uploadées via mon disque dur) pour pouvoir les inclure dans mes posts. Merci.


----------



## Mr.Toune (13 Janvier 2006)

Laissez tomber. J'ai trouvé. Merci quand-même pour ceux qui auraient répondu.


----------



## Pochtroi (13 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Mr.Toune (13 Janvier 2006)

*Ceuillette de cerise*





*Deux Chevaux rouge*





*Cochons*





*Petite ballade dans la prairie*


----------



## Foguenne (13 Janvier 2006)

Bienvenue Mr. Toune. 
J'aime beaucoup tes images. 

Ic la brume et le givre, c'est déjà fini.


----------



## Mr.Toune (13 Janvier 2006)

Merci





Et bravo pour la tienne sachant que les photos de neige sont pas les plus évidentes !


----------



## alèm (13 Janvier 2006)

Rappel avant de poster


----------



## IceandFire (13 Janvier 2006)

sympa la deuche john  euh pardon Mr Toune  .... si il n'y avait pas le postérieur de l'autre caisse ce serait le top ...


----------



## supatofa (13 Janvier 2006)

ouaih pareil pour moi la deudeuche...et la photo est vraiment chouette


----------



## jpmiss (13 Janvier 2006)




----------



## nikolo (13 Janvier 2006)

pas mal


----------



## al02 (13 Janvier 2006)

Surtout les lunettes dans les cheveux, ça fait classe !!


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2006)

C'est toi, jpmiss?


----------



## yvos (13 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi, jpmiss?




arrrrrrrgh

j'ai toujours cru que c'était un homme

remarquez, le miss de jp semble assez clair, en fait


----------



## al02 (13 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi, jpmiss?



Nan.. Il est ici !


----------



## jpmiss (13 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi, jpmiss?



C'est pas "Autoportraits" ici!


----------



## jpmiss (13 Janvier 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Nan.. Il est ici !



Pas terrible ce montage


----------



## Mr.Toune (13 Janvier 2006)

Suite de la ballade champêtre











Deauville's Style 2004






José


----------



## jpmiss (13 Janvier 2006)

J'aime bien ta ballade champetre, les photos sont tres vivantes


----------



## Pochtroi (13 Janvier 2006)

Tu peux m'expliquer comment tu as fait pour faire cette photo de lune très détaillée ??? (Et comment tu fais pour avoir tes photos dans ta "galerie de photos").
Merci et bravo.


----------



## jpmiss (13 Janvier 2006)

Pochtroi a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux m'expliquer comment tu as fait pour faire cette photo de lune très détaillée ??? (Et comment tu fais pour avoir tes photos dans ta "galerie de photos").
> Merci et bravo.



Pour la photo c'est pris avec un équivalent 300 mm (Plus un petit recadrage)
La photo est prise en raw puis j'ai poussé les réglages d'exposition, contraste, couleur... pour obtenir le résultat final.

Pour heberger tes photos dans "ta galerie sur MacGé" tu clique sur "Galerie" dans le bandeau bleu puis "envoyer des photos"....


----------



## Mr.Toune (13 Janvier 2006)

Bravo pour ta lune !

Question con... C'est quoi le RAW ??? C'est un format de prise de vue ? Et quelles sont les caractéristiques ?


----------



## NightWalker (13 Janvier 2006)

RAW


----------



## jpmiss (13 Janvier 2006)

le raw


----------



## Mr.Toune (13 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour les liens ! Ca à l'air pas mal ce truc... mais avec mon argentique... 
J'essaierai lors d'un prochain investissement !


----------



## IceandFire (13 Janvier 2006)

Fait à l'instant....


----------



## NightWalker (13 Janvier 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Fait à l'instant....



Pffff... je n'ai même pas réussi à trouver les mots... :mouais:   minerve... minerve... minerve....


----------



## Luc G (13 Janvier 2006)

Comme quoi la lune fait toujours rêver.


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Fait à l'instant....



Malin ça... Du coup ça m'a donné l'idée d'en faire pareil. De un, ça n'a rien donné (pas facile la lune), et de deux, je me suis ouvert le front en me prenant un coin de mon 20D. Et je parle pas de la bosse que j'ai maintenant. :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Malin ça... Du coup ça m'a donné l'idée d'en faire pareil. De un, ça n'a rien donné (pas facile la lune), et de deux, je me suis ouvert le front en me prenant un coin de mon 20D. Et je parle pas de la bosse que j'ai maintenant. :sick:



ben au moins t'as vu des étoiles... :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et je parle pas de la bosse que j'ai maintenant. :sick:



Des photos ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Des photos ?



t'as vu dans quel état il se met pour la lune: alors pour les étoiles...  

t'es rien qu'un sadique


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Des photos ?



Tiens un autoportrait...


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2006)

Je n'ai pas de photo de la lune sur l'ordi. Alors pour rester dans le ton ou presque, une photo crépusculaire.


----------



## y&b (14 Janvier 2006)

P....., cette année c'est rapé :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Janvier 2006)

Baroque Niçois:


----------



## Luc G (14 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Baroque Niçois:



Qu'est-ce qu'il fait là-haut, Sonnboy ?


----------



## yvos (14 Janvier 2006)

salut


----------



## jeromemac (14 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Baroque Niçois:



y'a de quoi faire sur nice  

tu t'eclate dis moi


----------



## jpmiss (14 Janvier 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> tu t'eclate dis moi


J'envisage de photographier les plus belles façades (ou les plus représentatives) de Nice (baroque, vieux nice, art nouveau, moderne, villas niçoises...) et d'en faire un livre photo


----------



## jeromemac (14 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'envisage de photographier les plus belles façades (ou les plus représentatives) de Nice (baroque, vieux nice, art nouveau, moderne, villas niçoises...) et d'en faire un livre photo



ça promet    

mais t'es pas rendu


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'envisage de photographier les plus belles façades (ou les plus représentatives) de Nice (baroque, vieux nice, art nouveau, moderne, villas niçoises...) et d'en faire un livre photo



Bon courage !


----------



## jpmiss (14 Janvier 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> mais t'es pas rendu


Bah ouais mais je suis pas préssé


----------



## guigus31 (14 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salut



Excellent! c'est ou?


----------



## Franswa (14 Janvier 2006)

Un peu dans le même genre, la barre d'étel :






Une autre


----------



## WebOliver (14 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Franswa (14 Janvier 2006)

De même mais avec des mouettes :love:


----------



## sofiping (15 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

>



Tu ranges pas ton surf en hiver !!??!!


----------



## y&b (15 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ...


Mmmmuhhh ... moi je surerai bien ces "vagues" là ...


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2006)

Image faisant partie d'une nouvelle galerie de mon site, "zen"...


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Depuis la mairie de Tourtour..un découpage de l'horizon assez ethérée..c'est un sujet photographique que j'aimerai travailler plus profondement un de ces 4..avec un bon 70-200 f 2.8 quand j'aurai les sous arf  ..


Ta photo pèse 200 ko, c'est beaucoup trop et inutile.
Merci de l'alléger à maximum 100 ko, 50-70 ko sont amplement suffisant. 
Certains ont de petites connections. 
La même à 50 Ko.


----------



## Foguenne (15 Janvier 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai mise à 100 ko mais..vu que c'est hébergé depuis mon espace web je ne pense pas que ça gène la fluidité du forum non?..ou peut-être que ça alourdit le chargement de la page du thread c'est ça?..
> 
> Enfin,en tout cas c'est fait  ..



Merci.  
Oui, en fait ça augmente le temps de chargement du thread.
J'ai une très bonne connexion, ça passe mais avec une connexion plus lente, ça  peut-être vite devenir très pénible si chaque image fait 200 ko.
100 ko, ça doit-être le maximum.


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2006)

guigus31 a dit:
			
		

> Excellent! c'est ou?



au nord du Senegal  

>Paul, pas mal la Zen attitude


----------



## Franswa (15 Janvier 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Tu ranges pas ton surf en hiver !!??!!


Si, c'était juste pour la photo 

D'ailleurs, le t-shirt est rangé avec, ils vont super bien ensemble


----------



## jpmiss (15 Janvier 2006)

Toujours Nice


----------



## y&b (15 Janvier 2006)

Elle est top celle là, j'adore les couleur :love:


----------



## AntoineD (15 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La même à 50 Ko.



Même apparence mais plus petite et donc... chargée avant la première ! 

Moi, je suis en Afrique, je sais ce que c'est une petite connection, depuis hier...

hop, puisqu'on en parle :


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2006)

Salut Antoine 
même en voyage, tu restes scotché à MacG?


----------



## y&b (15 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Salut Antoine
> même en voyage, tu restes scotché à MacG?



C'est cool de voyager, mais c'est cool de se retrouver chez soi aussi!
Alors j'te dis pas quand tu voyage tout en etant partout chez toi


----------



## yvos (15 Janvier 2006)




----------



## jeromemac (15 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Un peu dans le même genre, la barre d'étel :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sans les nudistes pouaah je suis décu... :rateau:

j'avais pas l'air con moi, tout habiller quand j'y suis aller à cette barre d'etel et qu'il y'avait plein de monde à poile


----------



## jpmiss (15 Janvier 2006)

T'aurais eu l'air moins con a poil?

:rateau:


----------



## Franswa (15 Janvier 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> sans les nudistes pouaah je suis décu... :rateau:
> 
> j'avais pas l'air con moi, tout habiller quand j'y suis aller à cette barre d'etel et qu'il y'avait plein de monde à poile


Oui, d'ailleurs c'est un de nos spots préférés :rateau:

En combinaison, on est en quelques sortes à poil ?


----------



## AntoineD (16 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Salut Antoine
> même en voyage, tu restes scotché à MacG?


Ben, y'a écrit "Accro à MacG" alors... 

Là, je suis dans une ONG qui fait dans l'informatique, alors ça facilite le business 

Hop : 






Mais dans 1 ou 2 jours, je vais moins rire 


Allez, pour la route :


----------



## jeromemac (16 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais eu l'air moins con a poil?
> 
> :rateau:



si j'avais su, la durite à l'air pourquoi pas  ...
mais la je me baladais en "touriste"...
avec short casquette et appareil photo.. :rateau:


----------



## manulemafatais (16 Janvier 2006)

Cumulus congestus du soir...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Janvier 2006)

Tiens pendant qu'on est dans les iles je suis retombé sur celle là en farfouillant


----------



## macelene (16 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens pendant qu'on est dans les iles je suis retombé sur celle là en farfouillant




 oui bon ça va...!!!   ... mais bon je la regarderais ce soir avant de me coucher...


----------



## yvos (16 Janvier 2006)

argh, j'aime bien les ciels tropicaux, moi


----------



## yvos (16 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens pendant qu'on est dans les iles je suis retombé sur celle là en farfouillant



faites gaffe, je suis pas mauvais en concours de paradis tropicaux :love:


----------



## jpmiss (16 Janvier 2006)

Bah vas' y, t'es même pas cap'!


----------



## jpmiss (16 Janvier 2006)

Et hop!


----------



## yvos (16 Janvier 2006)

ça se fait pas de publier des photos pendant que d'autres sont au boulot et qu'ils peuvent pas faire pareil!


----------



## ikiki (16 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça se fait pas de publier des photos pendant que d'autres sont au boulot et qu'ils peuvent pas faire pareil!



ça se fait pas de poster sur MacG quand on est au boulot 



Très belles photos jpmiss... 'tain ça fait envie :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et hop!


 Même pas mal ! :rateau:




 ps : 'spèce de ************ ******** :hein:


----------



## yvos (16 Janvier 2006)

bon le scan est pas de super bonne qualité, hum hum  







tiens, un Antoine qui passe


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2006)

... Bali, 2001.


----------



## AntoineD (16 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon le scan est pas de super bonne qualité, hum hum



Hum, y'a comme une dominante...  



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> tiens, un Antoine qui passe



Yo ! salut toi 

Profitez-en je vais pas rester longtemps 

Petit portrait en passant comme ça dans un petit resto :






Bamako, Mali.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> bon le scan est pas de super bonne qualité, hum hum


Et en plus ça penche  

WebO et Antoine (quel joli prénom d'ailleurs   )


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Janvier 2006)

Un soir, au bord de l'Hudson...


----------



## yvos (16 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et en plus ça penche



ouais, j'aurais peut-être du m'abstenir...:rose: 

>dendrimere, j'aime bien


----------



## iNano (16 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et hop!


Bouge pas ! Je vais chercher mes schlapettes et j'arrive !   
Où se trouve ce paradis ?


----------



## NightWalker (16 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... Bali, 2001.



Le Temple d'Uluwatu ?


----------



## Franswa (16 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... Bali, 2001.


Y avait de la taille en vagues


----------



## NightWalker (16 Janvier 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Y avait de la taille en vagues


Ouais c'est l'océan Indien que tu vois là...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Janvier 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Le Temple d'Uluwatu ?



Exact. 



			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est l'océan Indien que tu vois là...



Aussi. 

Ça envoie en effet...


----------



## AntoineD (16 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ouais, j'aurais peut-être du m'abstenir...:rose:



Moi, j'aime assez l'ambiance, ça fait penser au travail de Fernando Mereilles, surtout sur Cidado do deus mais aussi dans Constant Gardener  

Pour qui de pencher... moi ça m'a même pas choqué 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> WebO et Antoine (quel joli prénom d'ailleurs   )



arrête de me draguer toi tu me fais peur


----------



## NightWalker (16 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> arrête de me draguer toi tu me fais peur



'tain... j'aime beaucoup la lumière de tes photos... c'était du RAW ???


----------



## AntoineD (17 Janvier 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> 'tain... j'aime beaucoup la lumière de tes photos... c'était du RAW ???



Ben j'ai shooté en RAW mais là j'ai juste retravaillé le JPEG basic que je fais en même temps. 

En revanche, si tu parles des photos que je poste sur mon blog, en fait aujourd'hui j'ai tout fait (y compris celle ci-dessus) avec un filtre polarisant  J'ai aussi fait gaffe à la balance des blancs. Et puis y'a photoshop (un peu, surtout pour les contrastes  ).

Merci pour ton sympathique commentaire en tout cas :rose:


----------



## AntoineD (17 Janvier 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Ouh là   ..ça défile les belles images!.. Jpmiss,Yvos,Antoine D,Dendrimede,Webolivier  ..
> 
> Bon je vais faire une photo-virage pas forcement en rapport avec les dernières livraisons mais bon..je la trouve un peu burlesque et..signifiante..et j'en ai profité pour faire un essai de cadre perso   ..
> 
> Un coin "roots" d'avignon..



Elle est jolie  , et elle passerait même dans le fil des photos insolites ! 

Pas contre, avis mitigé sur la typo que t'emploies en bas à gauche...


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Ah?..je la trouvais un peu plus sympa et vivante que les autres..fo dire que j'ai pas beaucoup de polices excepté celles qui sont livrées avec le Mac..si tu as des pistes,je suis preneur..en tout cas merci pour ton commentaire  ..



là par exemple.....


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2006)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Où se trouve ce paradis ?


C'est a Kas, côte sud de la Turquie.




			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça envoie en effet...



Pourquoi t'a pas posté celle là directement? C'est ma préférée de la série


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi t'a pas posté celle là directement? C'est ma préférée de la série



J'ai hésité justement...   

Merci pour vos commentaires. 

Mieux ta seconde signature jerho.


----------



## SirDeck (17 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Petit portrait en passant comme ça dans un petit resto :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Celle-là, tu vas pouvoir y passer des heures à partir du RAW pour faire sortir les détails dans les noirs pour amener de la matière tout en gardant l'intérêt sur la ligne de force 1/3. Prometteur


----------



## ikiki (17 Janvier 2006)

Encore de bien beaux clichés de vous tous! 

Je te jalouse Antoine, je ne suis allé en Afrique qu'une fois et ce pays m'appelle encore.
Ahhh le berceau de l'humanité...


----------



## ange_63 (17 Janvier 2006)

Elle est super ta photo jerho!!


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2006)




----------



## NightWalker (17 Janvier 2006)

Celle là elle est top superbe...


----------



## mamyblue (17 Janvier 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Celle là elle est top superbe...


 





 Celle là aussi elle est magnifique... Je suis contenteeeeeeeeeeee!!!:love:






J'y arrive tout  est ok! Et au dernier moment paf... plus rien envolé mais je sais vraiment pas dans qu'elle direction. Et puis tout d'un coup elle réapparait comme pour me narguer... Là j'abandonne pour le moment ... 
Et encore bravo à toutes et à tous pour vos magniques photos vraiment superbe!!!


----------



## mactambour (17 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



C'est beau le Pérou, mais celle-ci c'est surtout en rapport avec la dernière de l'Inde... la mer, la vague, le ciel...






 :love:  
​
Spécial Jehro !! ce petit est superbe et l'image aussi... Alors ? la main du maître et le sujet  Bravo


----------



## yvos (17 Janvier 2006)




----------



## AntoineD (18 Janvier 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Encore de bien beaux clichés de vous tous!
> 
> Je te jalouse Antoine, je ne suis allé en Afrique qu'une fois et ce pays m'appelle encore.
> Ahhh le berceau de l'humanité...



L'Afrique qui dort, aussi :


----------



## nikolo (18 Janvier 2006)

beau cadrage et sujet.

Tres belle photo.


----------



## benao (18 Janvier 2006)

en ca moment, ca envoie !!!
je veux dire, la qualité!
à tel point que j'hesite à poster, pourtant j'ai pas honte de poster des images pas terribles:rateau: eh, oui ca arrive parfois!
mais celle-ci ,j'en suis plutot content, bon, la qualité est pas super, c'est du vieux scan.....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Voir la pièce jointe 8567

	

		
			
		

		
	
lors d'une plongée aux maldives, il l'a échappé belle le pov (remarquez l'hameçon )


----------



## nikolo (18 Janvier 2006)

benao a dit:
			
		

>


 

on dirait mes toilettes, j'adore....


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Janvier 2006)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> on dirait mes toilettes, j'adore....



j'en avais fait une y a quelques temps dans le style...

elle est d'ailleurs dispo ici... (trop la flemme de la reduire...)








(tiens, puisqu'on y est, juste pour le plaisir...en voila deux qui me tiennent tres a coeur...
1 et 2...)


----------



## AntoineD (18 Janvier 2006)

benao a dit:
			
		

> en ca moment, ca envoie !!!
> je veux dire, la qualité!
> à tel point que j'hesite à poster, pourtant j'ai pas honte de poster des images pas terribles:rateau: eh, oui ca arrive parfois!
> mais celle-ci ,j'en suis plutot content, bon, la qualité est pas super, c'est du vieux scan.....



Elle est est chouette, oui, elle évoque plein de trucs, mais je saurais pas vraiment dire quoi   

Hop, allez, "re" :





(stade Modibo Keïta à Bamako)

Je me suis jamais autant éclaté à faire des photos que ces derniers jours


----------



## yvos (18 Janvier 2006)

tiens, je l'ai déjà vue sur un blog celle là


----------



## ikiki (18 Janvier 2006)

Bon les clichés ne sont pas sensationnels hein mais c'est pour rester un peu dans l'eau et l'Afrique...









Les photos ont été prises à Durban, qui est un spot de surf assez réputé


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

Alors on reste dans l'océan à l'ile de la réunion 
Voir la pièce jointe 8571


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

et une autre, on reste dans l'eau 
Voir la pièce jointe 8572


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

et hop 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 8575

	

		
			
		

		
	
une cascade!


----------



## jeromemac (18 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> et hop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et ben on t'arrete plus


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Hop, allez, "re" :
> 
> 
> (stade Modibo Keïta à Bamako)


Superbe lumière!   

Et puisqu'on est dans les vagues je remet celle-ci:






Déja postée il y a qqs mois


----------



## alan.a (18 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> L'Afrique qui dort, aussi :



En 6x6 elle aurait été bcp mieux


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> et ben on t'arrete plus



MDR! quand chui lancée j'm'arrête plus! surtout quand on m'parle d'océan! ah ces dauphins j'vous jure! bon faut que j'retrouve une photo de mes congénères dans mes archives


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> MDR! quand chui lancée j'm'arrête plus! surtout quand on m'parle d'océan! ah ces dauphins j'vous jure! bon faut que j'retrouve une photo de mes congénères dans mes archives



Moi j'ai celle-ci:






Elle est pas terrible mais c'est pas facile a shooter ces bestioles, ca bouge tout le temps


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Elle est pas terrible mais c'est pas facile a shooter ces bestioles, ca bouge tout le temps



Dans l'assiette ça bouge pas, et ça remplit bien l'estomac.  Et accessoirement, ça doit aussi donner de jolies photos (petit scarabée si tu nous lis  ).


----------



## AntoineD (18 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tiens, je l'ai déjà vue sur un blog celle là


 
Ah ! oui je me souvenais plus... je fais dans la facilité 



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> En 6x6 elle aurait été bcp mieux


 
petit con  

Mieux, je sais pas, mais c'est vrai que ça se prêtait bien à la situation. 


Au fait : y'a de jolies photos ci-dessus mais on devrait peut-être arrêter d'emmerder tout le monde avec nos photos de soleil, vous croyez pas, les gars ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai celle-ci:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci pour les dauphins 

euh pas facile à shooter, normal non? zont pas envie d'finir en beefsteack  j'vois qu'il y a pas mal de mangeurs de dauphins ici


----------



## rafbeyonddriven (18 Janvier 2006)

Moi je les préfère en gratin...Dauphinois 
ok ok c'est nul... Bon, je retourne au taf alors...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

voilà ce qui peut arriver
Voir la pièce jointe 8590

	

		
			
		

		
	
 aux mangeurs de dauphins!


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Janvier 2006)

Du coté du financial trade center...


----------



## esope (18 Janvier 2006)

En voici trois toutes fraiches de cet après-midi... 
















et bravo à tous pour toutes les photos postées ces derniers jours...


----------



## jc34 (18 Janvier 2006)

Que de belles photos ici, un régal pour les  !!

Puisqu'on est dans la mer, quelques photos de l'hiver au bord de l'eau


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2006)

jc34 a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on est dans la mer, quelques photos de l'hiver au bord de l'eau



La première est assez bluffante.  Ça va dans quel sens?


----------



## jahrom (18 Janvier 2006)

Malow:love:


----------



## jahrom (18 Janvier 2006)

Un air de Provence...


----------



## jahrom (18 Janvier 2006)

Père et Fille...:love:


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> En voici trois toutes fraiches de cet après-midi...



Très jolies lumières (surtout sur la première). 

Pour moi une lumière assez difficile dans une ruelle étroite où le RAW montre vraiment tout son intérêt


----------



## yvos (18 Janvier 2006)

Une autre façade


----------



## mamyblue (19 Janvier 2006)

Encore une erreur *][/URL*] *][/URL*] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL*]


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Encore une erreur



Caramba!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Encore une erreur *][/URL*] *][/URL*]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ben qu'est-ce tu fais Mamy  t'as pris ma relève


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2006)

désolée de te faire faire des heures supp MACMARCO, sâche que j'ai voulu expliquer à Mamy en mp la manip, excuse là elle a pô compris il me semble me suis ptet mal expliquée


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Encore une erreur *][/URL*] *][/URL*]
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 
Désolé, je sors


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Une autre façade



c'est ou ça encore ?


----------



## mamyblue (19 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, je sors


 




  Peut-être  mais là je crois que j'en ai fait assez  pour le moment ...
  Je dis pas que je recommencerait pas, mais pour l'instant bast... J'abandonne avec le sourire  et je vous aime bien tous et surtout j'admire vos photos qui sont superbes!!!
Bravo à toutes et à tous  Bye,bye. mamyblue


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Encore une erreur *][/URL*] *][/URL*]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mamyblue, je te propose de faire tes essais dans  ce sujet, sans éditer, pour que je puisse corriger tes erreurs et que ça puisse servir à tout le monde. 

Là, apparemment, tu as fait un copier/coller depuis le sujet où je donne les explications, sauf que j'y précise qu'il faut supprimer les astérisques.
Dans certaines citations je vois que tu as essayé de mettre un fichier qui était sur ton disque dur, or, il faut absolument qu'il soit en ligne.


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2006)

c'est long d'attendre le train le matin, donc je m'occupe


----------



## yvos (19 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est long d'attendre le train le matin, donc je m'occupe



tu fais 3m25 pour pouvoir cette photo?  

(ps: ma photo précédente a été prise en chine)


----------



## macinside (19 Janvier 2006)

non non  j'ai juste fait 2 km de marche juste avant :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est long d'attendre le train le matin, donc je m'occupe



Tiens ca me rappelle celle là:


----------



## nikolo (19 Janvier 2006)

t'ain on dirait une vieille pub pour la SNCF des années 70


----------



## mactambour (19 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Balade du dimanche



C'est beau Paris !!  
Mais la campagne aussi... 




 
​


----------



## Luc G (19 Janvier 2006)

Puisqu'on est dans les voies et chemins, de fer ou autres :






C'est en Lozère, bien sûr  plus précisément, sur la Margeride.


----------



## chandler_jf (19 Janvier 2006)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau Paris !!
> Mais la campagne aussi...



Ton post aussi ... très divertissant de chercher la photo


----------



## mfay (19 Janvier 2006)

Souvenirs du Portugal :


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Janvier 2006)




----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

>





Très belle photo, Bobby. 
On a l'impression de voir des êtres fantastiques qui dansent.


----------



## AntoineD (19 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Très belle photo, Bobby.
> On a l'impression de voir des êtres fantastiques qui dansent.



.. ou d'être au coin du feux, c'est déjà pas mal


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2006)




----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Janvier 2006)

merci les enfants 
faut dire que Noël, nouvel appareil tout ça...
Faut vous attendre à pas mal de nouvelles livraisons (dés que le SAV m'a renvoyé mon appareil)

edit : jpmiss, c'est fini de reprendre les thèmes des autres?!!


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> edit : jpmiss, c'est fini de reprendre les thèmes des autres?!!



Bah quoi j'ai pas repris le thème de mamyblue par ex. Alors hein, bon...


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah quoi j'ai pas repris le thème de mamyblue par ex. Alors hein, bon...


ok défi...
"j'ai cru remarquer, chez ma douce et tendre compagne, que le verre des fenêtres n'est pas parfaitement plat"
illustration :





(ah on l'entend moins le jp, là hein?) 

sans dec' j'aime beaucoup cette photo.


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2006)

Après le feu, l'eau !


----------



## benao (19 Janvier 2006)

ah, c'est bien, ça, le feu, l'eau, le verre, j'adore les matières !


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ok défi...
> "j'ai cru remarquer, chez ma douce et tendre compagne, que le verre des fenêtres n'est pas parfaitement plat"


Pareil:







comment ca je me suis gouré de thread?


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Janvier 2006)

tricheur!  
(regarde marco, lui au moins il met de belles photos  )


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Après le feu, l'eau !



Ben là les couleurs... je sais pas... :sick:


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Janvier 2006)

C'est bizarre Marco, sur l'aperçu dans le corps de ton post, on a un gros plan sur la cascade, mais quand on clique dessus, on a la photo en entier...
Je sais pas si c'est fait exprès, en tout cas je préfère la version détourée 

Et allez, puisque ce soir je suis en forme... 





(parce qu'après le feu, l'eau et le verre... un peu de lumière...  )


----------



## macmarco (19 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> C'est bizarre Marco, sur l'aperçu dans le corps de ton post, on a un gros plan sur la cascade, mais quand on clique dessus, on a la photo en entier...
> Je sais pas si c'est fait exprès, en tout cas je préfère la version détourée
> )





Tu veux dire la version recadrée avec juste la chute ?
C'est vrai, le recadrage est intéressant. 


JP, ben, moi j'aime bien la teinte, pour donner une ambiance un peu mystique...


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire la version recadrée avec juste la chute ?
> C'est vrai, le recadrage est intéressant.



Voilà c'est ça.


----------



## IceandFire (20 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Très belle photo, Bobby.
> On a l'impression de voir des êtres fantastiques qui dansent.



eh jean marc t'as mis quoi dans le chouchen ???  :love:   :love:


----------



## Luc G (20 Janvier 2006)

Bon, allez, une cascade (j'ai déjà mis des photos de celle-là, mais pas cette photo-ci, il me semble.). Pour ceux que ça intéresse, c'est la cascade du Déroc, sur l'Aubrac.






PS. un peu de glace pour le chouchen ?


----------



## IceandFire (20 Janvier 2006)




----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2006)

chouette, c'est quel port ?


----------



## IceandFire (20 Janvier 2006)

Le Havre... le haveuh avec l'accent


----------



## tirhum (20 Janvier 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Le Havre... le haveuh avec l'accent




OH, dès !!     
j'aurais dû reconnaître !!!  ....suis pas loin !!


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2006)

"ils" sont de retour


----------



## yvos (20 Janvier 2006)

rigolo..je préférais la précédente


----------



## alan.a (20 Janvier 2006)

Wo l'aute du Hav', va promener ton kin !!!
Moi chui da'Rouen, le pays da'rmorqeur, ça c'est du port !!!


----------



## yvos (20 Janvier 2006)

Entre Mackie et toi, c'est un peu la guerre des mondes :afraid:


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Entre Mackie et toi, c'est un peu la guerre des mondes :afraid:




justement c'est a quoi me fait penser les stations de metro parisienne


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Wo l'aute du Hav', va promener ton kin !!!
> Moi chui da'Rouen, le pays da'rmorqeur, ça c'est du port !!!



Wouah! géniale!  
(du coup je fais exprès de citer la photo   )



Celle d'Iceandfire est bien aussi. On dirait une pochette des Pink Floyd


----------



## IceandFire (20 Janvier 2006)

merci ,oui pourtant il n'y a aucun trucages  .... Nous au wave on a  dé bat' de ciel dé !  Dixit eugène Boudin...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

je vous envoie
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 8636

	

		
			
		

		
	
des fleurs en vous souhaitant une bonne journée!


----------



## AntoineD (20 Janvier 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Wo l'aute du Hav', va promener ton kin !!!
> Moi chui da'Rouen, le pays da'rmorqeur, ça c'est du port !!!



Oui, elle est chouette 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Celle d'Iceandfire est bien aussi. On dirait une pochette des Pink Floyd



Oui ! Pigs. 

Manque un cochon... quoique : c'est pas ce qui manque dans ce forum


----------



## NightWalker (20 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> je vous envoie des fleurs en vous souhaitant une bonne journée!



C'est dommage qu'il y ait la surimpression de la date/heure... :rose:


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> merci ,oui pourtant il n'y a aucun trucages  .... Nous au wave on a  dé bat' de ciel dé !  Dixit eugène Boudin...:love:



au passage m'oublie pas steve :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage qu'il y ait la surimpression de la date/heure... :rose:



effectivement, j'ai corrigé ce truc depuis


----------



## jeromemac (20 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> je vous envoie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bizarre ..



> Pièce jointe spécifié non valide ou supprimé. Si vous suivez un lien valide, veuillez notifier le webmaste



quoi cé ça?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

un joli tapis 
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 8639

	

		
			
		

		
	
 de vanille


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Oui ! Pigs.



Nan: animals


----------



## IceandFire (20 Janvier 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> au passage m'oublie pas steve :love:



t'inquiètes je pense qu'a toi :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> bizarre ..
> 
> 
> 
> quoi cé ça?



oui désolée, mais mon quota de PJ était plein et je pouvais pas insérer la photo d'après j'ai donc tt supprimé pour faire de la place, il y a peut-être une autre méthode


----------



## alan.a (20 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan: animals



Et le "pig", il survollait aussi la foule pdt les concerts


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> oui désolée, mais mon quota de PJ était plein et je pouvais pas insérer la photo d'après j'ai donc tt supprimé pour faire de la place, il y a peut-être une autre méthode


Utilise la Galerie de Macgé ou bien ImageShack.


----------



## AntoineD (20 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan: animals



oups la boulette.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> oups la boulette.


Ca va encore faire un trou dans la moquette ça! 

 

Bon ca manque un peu de photo sur cette page


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca va encore faire un trou dans la moquette ça!
> 
> 
> 
> Bon ca manque un peu de photo sur cette page


splendide!
Ca me rappelle... ah non rien...


----------



## esope (20 Janvier 2006)

je continue d'explorer le monde du 6x6 (mais avec le mein cette fois... )

donc voici mon mercredi photographique:






bonne soirée à tous
et bravo pour vos photos


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

ça faisait un moment ....


----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2006)

Du côté de Zagora, au Maroc.


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Janvier 2006)

Chez moi, quand il fait nuit on ne voit rien dehors...
...
Heureusement la focale de mon appareil photo veut bien rester ouverte 15 secondes, alors du coup ça fait des trucs rigolos avec des lumières bizarres quand on photographie le jardin!

Chez moi il y a des baies vitrées pour voir dehors.
...
Du coup quand on prend des photos du jardin au hasard il y a plein de reflets bizarres sur les photos!


...




Alors quand on met tout ces trucs bizarres ensemble, ça donne le truc au-dessus.
Moi j'aime ben!


----------



## macelene (21 Janvier 2006)

grand Vélo en tandem... ​


----------



## macelene (21 Janvier 2006)

retour...


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Janvier 2006)

La jolie jeune demoiselle de gauche n'est-elle pas celle qui avait fait de Mackie un esclave de ses sentiments ? :love:


----------



## alèm (21 Janvier 2006)

non, non, c'est un de mes modèles, pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Utilise la Galerie de Macgé ou bien ImageShack.



j'ai essayé JPMISS mais je n'arrivais plus à insérer des photos dans ma galerie je vais voir si çà remarche..


----------



## jeromemac (21 Janvier 2006)




----------



## WebOliver (21 Janvier 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

>



J'aurais juré voir la Tour Eiffel. :mouais: 



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> retour...



Je vois qu'il n'y a que les mecs qui mettent la ceinture...


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais juré voir la Tour Eiffel. :mouais:




Ba là c'est l'arc de triomphe.... :hein: ou alors la concorde :hein:


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> La jolie jeune demoiselle de gauche n'est-elle pas celle qui avait fait de Mackie un esclave de ses sentiments ? :love:



chut :love:


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2006)

attente (parfois)


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2006)

Une autre sorte de train:


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Une autre sorte de train:
> QUOTE]
> 
> C'est celui de Mauritanie ?


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est celui de Mauritanie ?


Nan c'est en Egypte a environ 200 km sud du Caire. Il transporte du minerai.


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Une autre sorte de train:
> QUOTE]
> 
> C'est celui de Mauritanie ?


----------



## jpmiss (21 Janvier 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> jpmiss a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jahrom (21 Janvier 2006)

Un bon souvenir...:love:


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Un bon souvenir...:love:



t'ain, je te reconnais pas.  :love:

Au Pérou, pendant que les hommes sont, à la messe, assis... 






... les femmes attendent plus loin, assises aussi, mais parterre.


----------



## jahrom (22 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> t'ain, je te reconnais pas.  :love:



Normal, j'ai depuis rasé mes moustaches...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Un bon souvenir...:love:




t'as toujours été un grand pêcheur devant l'eternel...


----------



## Luc G (22 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Luc G a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Un bon souvenir...:love:




j'avais jamais vu une carpe aussi énoorrrrmme!


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2006)

Elle a bien changé malow


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

Pour rester dans les poissons! attention celui-là n'hésite pas à mordre lorsqu'il se sent menacé et ses dents sont impressionnantes





il se nomme Baliste


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

et ceux à ce sont des grogneurs




parce qu'ils font du bruit en grinçant des dents


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

et celui-là un poisson ballon!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il se gonfle d'eau lorsqu'il se sent menacé


----------



## jeromemac (22 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> j'avais jamais vu une carpe aussi énoorrrrmme!



et moi j'ai jamais vu quelqu'un avec des lunettes de soleil pour pécher et surtout quand il fait moche   

ok je sort :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## jahrom (22 Janvier 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> et moi j'ai jamais vu quelqu'un avec des lunettes de soleil pour pécher et surtout quand il fait moche
> 
> ok je sort :rateau: :rateau:



Parfois les lunettes de soleil, servent à cacher les yeux, pas le soleil...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2006)

Vraiment très réussies tes photos Julie.
Tu utilise quoi comme matériel? 
Tu as un flash déporté?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment très réussies tes photos Julie.
> Tu utilise quoi comme matériel?
> Tu as un flash déporté?




c du matériel que tu loues à la journée et comme j'y connais pas grand chose..., je ne me rappelle pas   il est clair que c pas moi qui me prend tt seule!


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> c du matériel que tu loues à la journée et comme j'y connais pas grand chose..., je ne me rappelle pas   il est clair que c pas moi qui me prend tt seule!


Ah donc c'est pas toi qui a pris ces photos alors.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah donc c'est pas toi qui a pris ces photos alors.



c le SRPJ?  il est écrit dans le titre du thread "postez vos plus belles photos...alors :.."accusée levez-vous..."  oui ce sont MES PHOTOS   je l'jure  parole de dauphine!


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2006)

C'est sur maintenant: c'est pas un fake


----------



## jeromemac (22 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Parfois les lunettes de soleil, servent à cacher les yeux, pas le soleil...


----------



## yvos (22 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> c du matériel que tu loues à la journée et comme j'y connais pas grand chose..., je ne me rappelle pas   il est clair que c pas moi qui me prend tt seule!



dire qu'il y en a qui passent des spécialisations pour la photographie sous marine  

>jpmiss, ta photo de train, c'est la ligne que tu longes pour aller dans le desert blanc?


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> c le SRPJ?  il est écrit dans le titre du thread "postez vos plus belles photos...alors :.."accusée levez-vous..."  oui ce sont MES PHOTOS   je l'jure  parole de dauphine!




la question n'est pas là. le sujet ne concerne que les plus belles photos que l'on a prises soi-même. si ce n'est pas le cas, cela ne sert à rien de les poster ici parce que c'est hors-sujet en premier lieu. en deuxième lieu, on n'attend pas que tu nous montres les plus belles photos de X ou Y mais celles prises par le membre de MacGé et en troisième lieu, et ça touche ma fibre d'auteur-photographe, il y a en France ce que l'on appelle le "droit d'auteur", ça peut paraître ringard mais ce truc permet à diverses personnes comme Jean-Michel Georges, AntoineD, IceAndFire, denisbalibouse (qui est suisse pourtant ), et d'autres encore dont moi de gagner un peu leur vie ou de complêter un revenu... et dès lors, le devoir de tout adminstrateur ou modérateur de ce site est de le faire respecter pour ne pas mettre en jeu la survie du site même de manière financière...

bon, bref, le point principal ici est qu'on veut voir *tes* photos, pas celles d'un(e) autre


----------



## albane (22 Janvier 2006)

Bon je vous lis souvent mais n'ai encore jamais posté, allez je me lance...
Voici deux photos que j'ai prises ce mois-ci, l'une sans flash en mode "coucher de soleil" :love: et l'autre en mode gros plan 
Ce n'est pas mon job, juste une passion que je découvre depuis très peu de temps alors soyez indulgents, notamment sur la technique, je les trouve juste pleines d'émotion et c'est qui me paraît être important... :rose:


----------



## ikiki (22 Janvier 2006)

Salut albane! 
Bienvenue sur MacG! 

Très bon début ces photos


----------



## albane (22 Janvier 2006)

merci!


----------



## macmarco (22 Janvier 2006)

Bienvenue sur MacG, Albane. 

Jolies photos. 
Ne t'en fais pas, la technique, ça s'apprend, tu as déjà un joli coup d'oeil.


----------



## ikiki (22 Janvier 2006)

ça fait longtemps alors voilà une petite contribution...


----------



## yvos (22 Janvier 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> ça fait longtemps alors voilà une petite contribution...




j'aime bien  (du coup, je la cite pour la mettre en haut de page  )


----------



## albane (22 Janvier 2006)

Oui! hyper belle!


----------



## yvos (22 Janvier 2006)

deux petites photos de ballade ce matin


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> deux petites photos de ballade ce matin



"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à yvos."

superbe !


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à yvos."
> 
> superbe !


Pareil


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Janvier 2006)

ça faisait longtemps aussi... le niveau et la qualité ici ne cesse de monter  bravo...

Bon je suis loin du niveau de certain(e)s ici mais bon... c'est en forgeant qu'on devient... sourd ! 






PS : quelques ptits problèmes de blancs cramés avec mon 350 D... j'suis preneur de conseils pour les réglages...


----------



## SirDeck (22 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

>




Ah ! c'est toi qui fais la photo des pubs Air France  

... je sort


----------



## mactambour (22 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>






			
				hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> La jolie jeune demoiselle de gauche n'est-elle pas celle qui avait fait de Mackie un esclave de ses sentiments ? :love:



Une sorte de "Beauté Fatale" ??? N'est-ce pas ...  

:love:  Ravie de ce retour !


----------



## Dendrimere (22 Janvier 2006)

Toujours du côté de la Eiffel Tower


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2006)

Fin d'aprem sur l'Esterel


----------



## alèm (22 Janvier 2006)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Une sorte de "Beauté Fatale" ??? N'est-ce pas ...
> 
> :love:  Ravie de ce retour !



dans ce cas-là, pourquoi de pas parler de Beautés Fatales tant tes trois petits-enfants ci-présents sont outrageusement beaux !   :love:

 m'ame !


----------



## AntoineD (22 Janvier 2006)

Petit passage éclair, aujourd'hui, manif à Bamako, à l'occasion du Forum Social Mondial, évidemment toute la famille était là  :






La manif était organisée par les No-Vox qui rassemblent notamment (pour la France) le DAL, Droits Devants ! et d'autres dans le monde...

Ça gueulait pas mal :


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2006)

Total respect


----------



## ikiki (22 Janvier 2006)

Whouaou AntoineD!  
Pas mieux que jpmiss


----------



## AntoineD (22 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Fin d'aprem sur l'Esterel



Eh ! c'est chouette  Un peu carte postale... mais belle carte postale 



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Total respect





			
				ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Whouaou AntoineD!
> Pas mieux que jpmiss



:rose: merci.

Honnêtement, quand je regarde les photos que j'ai faite ces derniers jours pendant le Forum Social Mondial, je suis sur le cul... j'ai fait des progrès énormes en éditant chaque soir mes images et surtout, en préparant à l'avance une liste d'images "qu'il me fallait". C'est ultra efficace de se demander ce qu'on veut faire avance...  Faites ça même pour les anniversaires, les mariages... vous verrez


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur maintenant: c'est pas un fake





 vraiment n'importe quoi! je ne me permets pas ce genre de chose en tous cas...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> la question n'est pas là. le sujet ne concerne que les plus belles photos que l'on a prises soi-même. si ce n'est pas le cas, cela ne sert à rien de les poster ici parce que c'est hors-sujet en premier lieu. en deuxième lieu, on n'attend pas que tu nous montres les plus belles photos de X ou Y mais celles prises par le membre de MacGé et en troisième lieu, et ça touche ma fibre d'auteur-photographe, il y a en France ce que l'on appelle le "droit d'auteur", ça peut paraître ringard mais ce truc permet à diverses personnes comme Jean-Michel Georges, AntoineD, IceAndFire, denisbalibouse (qui est suisse pourtant ), et d'autres encore dont moi de gagner un peu leur vie ou de complêter un revenu... et dès lors, le devoir de tout adminstrateur ou modérateur de ce site est de le faire respecter pour ne pas mettre en jeu la survie du site même de manière financière...
> 
> bon, bref, le point principal ici est qu'on veut voir *tes* photos, pas celles d'un(e) autre



bien compris...puisque ce sont des photos perso il n'y a donc pas de droit d'auteur pour celles-ci 
et en relisant le fil dans son intégralité, je pense qu'il y en a d'autres que moi qui n'avaient pas tout compris non plus...  (pour ma part, je précise cela uniquement pour mes photos sous-marine)...


----------



## LeProf (23 Janvier 2006)

albane a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas mon job, juste une passion que je découvre depuis très peu de temps alors soyez indulgents, notamment sur la technique, je les trouve juste pleines d'émotion et c'est qui me paraît être important... :rose:


moi aussi je me mets doucement à la photo, et j'ai encore beaucoup de chemin à parcourir....
Je reste émerveillé par toutes les belles photos que l'on voit  dans ce post et je prends souvent le temps de le reparcourir.

En voila une que je ressors, faite cet été, que je trouve aussi pleine d'émotion, même si niveau technique certains trouveront surement à redire. Mais bon, les instantannés avec les enfants, c'est pas évidents hein.... donc on n'a pas forcément le temps de bien cadré, de faire les bons réglages.


----------



## supatofa (23 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Petit passage éclair, aujourd'hui, manif à Bamako, à l'occasion du Forum Social Mondial, évidemment toute la famille était là  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




j'adore tes photos, magnifique travail. 
j'adore l'Afrique...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2006)




----------



## ikiki (23 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ...



J'adore les ciels d'orage :love: et celui-ci est très bien rendu dans ta photo! 
Superbes ces nuances de gris et de bleu


----------



## AntoineD (23 Janvier 2006)

J'aime bien le petit grain 

Ça donne quoi, en grand, WebO ?

(et supatofa : merci  )


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour vos commentaires. 



			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien le petit grain
> 
> Ça donne quoi, en grand, WebO ?



En grand, bah, c'est mieux, mais ici on a pas le droit.


----------



## imimi (23 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ...


dis-moi, le ciel il était vraiment de cette couleur ou iPhoto est passé par là    

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> dis-moi, le ciel il était vraiment de cette couleur ou iPhoto est passé par là
> 
> :love: :love: :love:



Quelques retouches, accentuations, jouage avec l'histogramme.


----------



## AntoineD (23 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quelques retouches, accentuations, jouage avec l'histogramme.



'tain, merde, t'as loupé ton coups, y'a une dominante bleue, là


----------



## supatofa (23 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien le petit grain
> 
> Ça donne quoi, en grand, WebO ?
> 
> (et supatofa : merci  )



faut dire quand c'est beau  

et puis j'adore l'Afrique...ma femme est camerounaise, j'ai découvert son pays ya 1 an et j'ai hate d'y retourner.


----------



## imimi (23 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quelques retouches, accentuations, jouage avec l'histogramme.


 
mouais, d'la triche quoi, pfff


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> mouais, d'la triche quoi, pfff



Pourquoi retoucher ses photos, les améliorer (du moins tenter), serait de la «triche»?


----------



## imimi (23 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi retoucher ses photos, les améliorer (du moins tenter), serait de la «triche»?


 

et en plus il me boule rouge le *TRICHEUR* !!!  :rateau: 



si y'a eu retouche de la photo je trouverai ça honnête de le dire moi et même pourquoi pas de la montrer avant retouche(S)   
juste de comme ça, pour voir ce qu'on peut faire / améliorer sur ses clichés


----------



## yvos (23 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> mouais, d'la triche quoi, pfff



ça me paraît un peu simpliste, mais bon..où y-a-t-il triche?
dans ce cas, à partir du moment où tu prends un photo, tu triches étant donné que tu déformes nécessairement la réalité...Et puis, numérique, photoshop ou pas, il y a toujours la phase de développement qui te permet de faire ressortir certaines choses ou pas, mais encore faut-il que la photo de base le permette. 

Reste que tu as apprécié l'image, indépendamment du fait que les niveaux aient été manipulés, n'est-ce pas cela l'essentiel?

(bon, si il l'avait faite en rouge... )


----------



## yvos (23 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> si y'a eu retouche de la photo je trouverai ça honnête de le dire moi et même pourquoi pas de la montrer avant retouche(S)
> juste de comme ça, pour voir ce qu'on peut faire / améliorer sur ses clichés



pourquoi pas, c'est une bonne idée. Mais ça serait peut-être un peu fastidieux si c'était systématique


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> si y'a eu retouche de la photo je trouverai ça honnête de le dire moi et même pourquoi pas de la montrer avant retouche(S)
> juste de comme ça, pour voir ce qu'on peut faire / améliorer sur ses clichés


 
Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de pas «honnête» de ne pas le faire... C'est de la _photo_, pas un album de ses vacances.

Il est tout à fait naturel de reprendre, de recadrer ses photos (un des intérêts du numérique, qui rend la tâche moins lourde, pas forcément plus facile). Une photo n'est pas forcément un reflet _exact _de ce que les yeux et le regard ont capté.


----------



## imimi (23 Janvier 2006)

le "honnête" était peu être mal choisi... :rose: 

en fait juste mettre : "j'ai fait ça et ça et ça et ça donne ça alors qu'avant c'était ça" je trouverai ça plutôt instructif, une aide pour les débutants, le secret du magicien quoi  


mais j'aime ces photos (qu'elles soient retouchées ou non d'ailleurs) :love: :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2006)

si d'ailleurs, ça se faisait, vous seriez gentils de faiire ça dans un autre sujet ! (je vous tends la perche pour la deuxième fois au passage... )


----------



## imimi (23 Janvier 2006)

allez , s'iouplez, faites c'qu'il dit le monsieur vert 
un fil avec les "trucs et astuces" de vos photos.
des morceaux choisis sur lesquels vous auriez bosser plus que sur d'autres...


----------



## macmarco (23 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> allez , s'iouplez, faites c'qu'il dit le monsieur vert
> un fil avec les "trucs et astuces" de vos photos.
> des morceaux choisis sur lesquels vous auriez bosser plus que sur d'autres...




Comme ça, quoi.


----------



## macmarco (23 Janvier 2006)

Vraiment très sympa cette photo, Jerho. 
Oui, une peinture asiatique ancienne, ou une peinture contemporaine.


----------



## AntoineD (23 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> allez , s'iouplez, faites c'qu'il dit le monsieur vert
> un fil avec les "trucs et astuces" de vos photos.
> des morceaux choisis sur lesquels vous auriez bosser plus que sur d'autres...



Ben, y me semble qu'on avait déjà tenté un fil comme ça mais ça n'a pas duré, ça devient vite fastidieux. Moi, par exemple, je ne vois pas débarquer sur le fil qu'a créé marco et livrer à chaud des recettes qui sont bien souvent dûes... au feeling ! tout simplement.

C'est en photographiant qu'on devient photographe, faut savoir regarder de manière critique ses propres images et là, on avance. Si on passe son temps à être satisfait de son taf, on n'avance pas. 

Quant à la triche... ça n'a rien à voir. Yvos et Olivier ont déjà répondu. Pas grand chose de plus à dire. Le souvenir qu'on a de l'événement, le réglage de l'appareil sur le coup, etc... il y a tant de choses qui rentrent en jeu ! je ne vois pas comment on peut parler de triche s'il un bouge un peu une petite courbe à la con.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

je me régale avec vos photos alors je continue même si j'ai pas vu le car passer à ce moment là, j'l'aime bien quand même.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> si y'a eu retouche de la photo je trouverai ça honnête de le dire


Par exemple cette photo n'a pas du tout été retouchée    
Pour moi la retouche n'a rien de sacrilège. Pas plus que de mettre un filtre sur son objectif en tous cas.
Dans certains cas elle permet d'obtenir un résultat "original" pas forcément en rapport avec la réalité (comme dans l'exemple cité) mais dans d'autres elle permet justement de coller au plus pres de ce qu'on voit et que le capteur peine a reproduire a lui seul. J'ai un exemple a ce sujet que je posterais plus tard.





			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> livrer à chaud des recettes qui sont bien souvent dûes... au feeling


 Exactement: moi je tripatouille les curseurs dans tous les sens pour voir ce que ca fait et j'arrete quand je suis content


----------



## yvos (23 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> je me régale avec vos photos alors je continue même si j'ai pas vu le car passer à ce moment là, j'l'aime bien quand même.



si le car te gene, tu peux recadrer sans problème..au moins, ça permet d'insister sur l'échelle des rochers


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> je me régale avec vos photos alors je continue même si j'ai pas vu le car passer à ce moment là, j'l'aime bien quand même.



Comme l'as dit yvos, tu peux recadrer... mais ça n'est pas forcément nécessaire, le car peut être l'élément qui attire l'½il sur la photo, ou pas.


----------



## samoussa (23 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple cette photo n'a pas du tout été retouchée
> Pour moi la retouche n'a rien de sacrilège. Pas plus que de mettre un filtre sur son objectif en tous cas.
> Dans certains cas elle permet d'obtenir un résultat "original" pas forcément en rapport avec la réalité (comme dans l'exemple cité) mais dans d'autres elle permet justement de coller au plus pres de ce qu'on voit et que le capteur peine a reproduire a lui seul. J'ai un exemple a ce sujet que je posterais plus tard.
> 
> ...


La retouche a toujours éxisté en photographie, depuis les premiers tirages sur plaque de verres jusqu'à photoshop, en passant  par les caches en labo. Personnellement retoucher une photo, jouer sur son niveau, sa saturation, ne me pose pas de probleme. Je suis plus dubitatif sur le cadrage car c'est pour moi l'essence même de la photographie. Fan de H.C.B, de l'instant décisif, je pense qu'il faut garder une forme de rigueur. Phtographier en passant déja à la possibilité de retouche est sans doute une grosse erreur.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Comme l'as dit yvos, tu peux recadrer... mais ça n'est pas forcément nécessaire, le car peut être l'élément qui attire l'½il sur la photo, ou pas.




oui effectivement les deux arguments ont du bon


----------



## alan.a (23 Janvier 2006)

Moi je cherche James Bond en train de faire l'ascension d'un météore, mais je n'arrive pas à le trouver !!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

là il n'y a pas de car mais de la brume et je ne sais pas si on peut la rendre plus nette afin d'accentuer les visages sur les rochers...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> là il n'y a pas de car mais de la brume et je ne sais pas si on peut la rendre plus nette afin d'accentuer les visages sur les rochers...



Il faut accentuer oui, Alan n'a pas encore vu James Bond.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Moi je cherche James Bond en train de faire l'ascension d'un météore, mais je n'arrive pas à le trouver !!




le voilà 





  occupé à surveiller ses nouvelles troupes


----------



## alan.a (23 Janvier 2006)

Non, là c'est la James Bond girl (Carole Bouquet) de dos


----------



## IceandFire (23 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2006)

james est là et ne bougera plus...


----------



## superyoyo (23 Janvier 2006)

Une photo du jour de l'an qui est une vue de Paris prise depuis le Sacré Coeur.


----------



## AntoineD (23 Janvier 2006)

superyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Une photo du jour de l'an qui est une vue de Paris prise depuis le Sacré Coeur.



Y'a vraiment des fois où je me demande pourquoi dans ce fil on se tue à demander des photos pas trop grosses...

hors-sujet


----------



## superyoyo (23 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Y'a vraiment des fois où je me demande pourquoi dans ce fil on se tue à demander des photos pas trop grosses...
> 
> Super machin, merci de ne pas dépasser plus de 700 px de large. D'autant qu'il y a un sujet "punaisé" en haut du forum qui raconte un peu ce qu'il faut faire. Autant en profiter, non ?



Pas besoin d'être agressif, je suis allé voir en première page, il y a vait rien de marqué, du coup j'ai fait au plus simple.

Je redimensionne ça tout de suite


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Janvier 2006)

Un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes....


----------



## jpmiss (23 Janvier 2006)

Chouette manège 

Exemple de photo retouchée (légèrement) pour coller au plus près de la réalité: les collines derrière chez moi






A gauche on voit le château de Crémat :love:


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2006)

superyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin d'être agressif, je suis allé voir en première page, il y a vait rien de marqué, du coup j'ai fait au plus simple.
> 
> Je redimensionne ça tout de suite



on a dit "punaisé" en haut du forum... 

pas une question d'être agressif... mais quand on rentre chez les gens, on s'essuie les pieds sur le paillasson... comprendre : on lit les annonces.


----------



## manulemafatais (23 Janvier 2006)

Salut   





Avec Julien sous la casquette, le soleil est loiiin là-bas sur La Saline, ça va être tendu d'y aller...

Pour revenir un peu à 'retouché-travaillé-triché', tout ce que je poste est brut de capteur, mais seulement parce que je suis un peu 'juste' avec toshop   des fois une petite accentuation mais pas plus. Alors si vous donnez des astuces...


----------



## yvos (23 Janvier 2006)

une petite pour ce soir..un très vieux vase en bronze


----------



## superyoyo (23 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> on a dit "punaisé" en haut du forum...
> 
> pas une question d'être agressif... mais quand on rentre chez les gens, on s'essuie les pieds sur le paillasson... comprendre : on lit les annonces.



Je vais vous laisser entre gens biens alors. A jamais.


----------



## yvos (23 Janvier 2006)

superyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Je vais vous laisser entre gens biens alors. A jamais.



Allons bon, ça serait dommage d'en rester là..


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2006)

superyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Je vais vous laisser entre gens biens alors. A jamais.




c'est assez déplorable comme attitude. Se vexer pour rien, c'est navrant. Nous n'avons fait que te faire remarquer les règles d'usage : des règles permettant à tous de voir les photos dans de bonnes conditions. Si tu n'es pas d'humeur à poster sur un forum, soit ; mais ce n'est pas à nous de souffrir de cela. qu'antoine te fasse remarquer avec un smiley  et que tu parles d'aggressivité me choque déjà mais que tu oses nous mépriser pour un post où je fais mon simple taf de modo (te rappeler les consignes tout ça) me navre d'autant plus surtout pour une remarque t'invitant à aller voir les annonces au début du forum...

quand on arrive quelque part, je le répête, on ne hurle pas au loup, on regarde d'abord comment cela se passe... ça doit être des restes de mes amis berbères, je sais pas, mais j'aime bien comme ça...




sinon yvos a bien raison... mais c'est normal, ce sont les racines picârdes çâ !


----------



## Foguenne (23 Janvier 2006)

Retour dans la famille.


----------



## alèm (23 Janvier 2006)

[private joke]

tu sais, Paul, une à deux fois par mois, je regrette de ne pas faire partie de ta famille... alors dans ces cas-là, je me repasse une petite vidéo... :love:


  

[/mouarf]


----------



## mactambour (23 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> dans ce cas-là, pourquoi de pas parler de Beautés Fatales tant tes trois petits-enfants ci-présents sont outrageusement beaux !   :love:
> 
> m'ame !



...ils sont beaux tous les trois !! Comment pourrai-je dire le contraire !!!   
Et je rends aux deux autres les compliments qu'ils méritent autant que la jeune fille de gauche !!!
  

Merci alèm... et 

:love:
----------
Pour Paul : ces petites filles sont adorables... ce sont tes nièces ? 

:love:


----------



## jahrom (23 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Retour dans la famille.



Moi aussi.


----------



## Foguenne (23 Janvier 2006)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Pour Paul : ces petites filles sont adorables... ce sont tes nièces ?
> :love:



Oui, comme je les vois trop peu souvent, je les photographie à chaque fois, elles ont l'habitude.


----------



## mactambour (23 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi.
> 
> 
> .....



Ce sont ceux d'un "petit jarhom" ??? 

On ne peut que craquer !  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (23 Janvier 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>



Celle-ci, j'aurais aimé la prendre et la mettre dans ma galerie zen.


----------



## jahrom (24 Janvier 2006)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont ceux d'un "petit jarhom" ???
> 
> On ne peut que craquer !  :love:



C'est mon neuveu...:love:

Mais il est vrai que mes frères me ressemblent beaucoup.
Mon père s'amusait à dire que son sexe était une rank xerox


----------



## samoussa (24 Janvier 2006)




----------



## superyoyo (24 Janvier 2006)

hors-sujet

Comme je suis pas rancunier et que j'ai bien dormi , je reposte une autre photo qui suit les bonnes moeurs


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

bravo superyoyo
magnifique photo


----------



## superyoyo (24 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> bravo superyoyo
> magnifique photo


 Merci, mais elle est brute de décoffrage. Je pense qu'elle gagnerai à être recadrée et retouchée. J'essaierai ça ce soir pour voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

je vous présente...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




James!


----------



## Dory (24 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi.


Avec des yeux comme ça..il va en faire des ravages plus tard.... 

J'admire vos photos ...je ne suis pas douée dommage...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2006)




----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2006)

superyoyo a dit:
			
		

> hors-sujet



S'il y a des annonces en haut du forum, c'est pour m'éviter de rappeler à chaque page les us et coutumes du forum Portfolio et tu remarqueras que tous les forums fonctionnent semblablement...

pour le reste, si tu n'es pas content de l'organisation des forums, investis ton temps dans l'équipe...

va voir ici

si je vois encore une réaction "hors-sujet", elle sera "modérée".


----------



## NightWalker (24 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Petit passage éclair, aujourd'hui, manif à Bamako, à l'occasion du Forum Social Mondial, évidemment toute la famille était là  :
> 
> La manif était organisée par les No-Vox qui rassemblent notamment (pour la France) le DAL, Droits Devants ! et d'autres dans le monde...
> 
> Ça gueulait pas mal :



Décidément tes photos "life" sont vraiment superbes....

J'ai cité cette photo parce que j'ai une question qui me taraude l'esprit... comment ça se passe dans le cas de cette photo par exemple l'autorisation sur le droit d'image (ou le droit à l'image) ? est-ce que tu as été obligé de demander l'autorisation pour une éventuelle publication ou ne nécessite pas une autorisation car il s'agit d'un reportage ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2006)

pour ma part  j'ai pas eu de pb de droit à l'image avec les mammifères marins, j'ai eu leur accord, on s'est décodé


----------



## mactambour (24 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> vu les débuts  effectivement, ce serait con d'en rester là



C'est sûr...

mais disai-je : après tout pourquoi pas moi aussi la nuit ! :rose: 







 :love: ​


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Janvier 2006)

Y pas qu'au lac de genève (ou de Leman) qu'on peut voir de beau coucher de soleil...


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2006)

et là j'ai envie de dire 

_-t'es vraiment qu'une dégueulasse...
-c'est quoi dé-gweu-lasse ?_


----------



## yvos (24 Janvier 2006)

Remi, je cherche mais je comprends pas  ça doit être picard!


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Remi, je cherche mais je comprends pas  ça doit être picard!


regarde l'avatar de notre franc-comtois new-yorkais !


----------



## superyoyo (24 Janvier 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Y pas qu'au lac de genève (ou de Leman) qu'on peut voir de beau coucher de soleil...



Très belle photo de Paris

Bon, comme promis, le monastère qui cache le Sacré Coeur mais après quelques retouches.


----------



## yvos (24 Janvier 2006)

arrrr, Parissss


----------



## jahrom (24 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> S'il y a des annonces en haut du forum, c'est pour m'éviter de rappeler à chaque page les us et coutumes du forum Portfolio et tu remarqueras que tous les forums fonctionnent semblablement...
> 
> pour le reste, si tu n'es pas content de l'organisation des forums, investis ton temps dans l'équipe...
> 
> ...


Si je ne remets pas en cause la modération, je voudrais juste intervenir sur un point.
Je pense que l'intervention d'AntoineD, même si elle est dans le sens des règles du forum, est tout de même un peu agressive. J'aurai moyennement apprécié qu'on m'appelle jahmachin.
Qu'en penses tu machinalèm ? 

intervention non modifiée mais modérée comme promis !!


----------



## alan.a (24 Janvier 2006)

c'est de chez toi ?


----------



## samoussa (24 Janvier 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (24 Janvier 2006)

fais dans un double deck


----------



## samoussa (24 Janvier 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> fais dans un double deck


Je vois que monsieur est connaisseur


----------



## IceandFire (24 Janvier 2006)

j'adddooorrreeee London !!!! c'est chez moi là-bas :love:....  kensington, camden...West Ham... piccadilly etc...


----------



## samoussa (24 Janvier 2006)

tout pareil !


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Si je ne remets pas en cause la modération, je voudrais juste intervenir sur un point.
> Je pense que l'intervention d'AntoineD, même si elle est dans le sens des règles du forum, est tout de même un peu agressive. J'aurai moyennement apprécié qu'on m'appelle jahmachin.
> Qu'en penses tu machinalèm ?




oui, tu as certes raison jahbibule... je m'en vais éditer les précédents posts de superbidule et BiduleD...


----------



## IceandFire (24 Janvier 2006)

Cette photo est juste en face de moi...c'est un 30 x 45 à l'ancienne..;t-max 400 faite au 35-70 2,8 nikon à l'époque  et un ptit nikon f301 pour la baroude ...le f4 était resté à la maison... 
ça fait bien longtemps que j'ai pas joué de l'agrandisseur...:love:


----------



## AntoineD (24 Janvier 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Décidément tes photos "life" sont vraiment superbes....
> 
> J'ai cité cette photo parce que j'ai une question qui me taraude l'esprit... comment ça se passe dans le cas de cette photo par exemple l'autorisation sur le droit d'image (ou le droit à l'image) ? est-ce que tu as été obligé de demander l'autorisation pour une éventuelle publication ou ne nécessite pas une autorisation car il s'agit d'un reportage ?



Je ne suis pas bien précis sur les questions de droit à l'image mais dans un cas comme celui-là, vu le caractère public de la photo, etc. bon ça pose pas de problème. Mais je crois que Daouda serait fonder à se plaindre  Là, je connais le gars de loin donc ça ne s'est pas posé, la question. Moi j'ai fait la photo, j'avoue je réfléchis rarement 




			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Si je ne remets pas en cause la modération, je voudrais juste intervenir sur un point.
> Je pense que l'intervention d'AntoineD, même si elle est dans le sens des règles du forum, est tout de même un peu agressive. J'aurai moyennement apprécié qu'on m'appelle jahmachin.
> Qu'en penses tu machinalèm ?



Ouais, bidulerom &#8211;  &#8211; j'ai peut-être été aggressif, mais ça m'a énervé, cette image qui prenait 3 plombes à charger 

Après, pas de quoi se vexer, moi, si je me rappelle mes premières intrusions sur macgé... ouahou 

j'aurais aimé une excuse mais tu peux faire ça par MP, non ?  chose promise, chose dûe, voir le post de jahrom...


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2006)

l'incident est clos.















_sinon, je ferme le sujet quelques heures... ou je bannis tout le monde !! _


----------



## samoussa (24 Janvier 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Cette photo est juste en face de moi...c'est un 30 x 45 à l'ancienne..;t-max 400 faite au 35-70 2,8 nikon à l'époque  et un ptit nikon f301 pour la baroude ...le f4 était resté à la maison...
> ça fait bien longtemps que j'ai pas joué de l'agrandisseur...:love:


ah le F301, mon premier boitier acheté neuf, je l'ai toujours...increvable avec un 50/1.4


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Janvier 2006)

Bon...
Ces photos là sont toujours très bateau, mais j'aime bien celle-là. 
En face de vous, l'ile de Ré.


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> l'incident est clos.
> _sinon, je ferme le sujet quelques heures... ou je bannis tout le monde !! _





On fait la paix alors  ?


----------



## ange_63 (24 Janvier 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> On fait la paix alors  ?



Hummmmmm ça donne faim!!! 
Tu peux pas m'en donner un peu? :love:


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> On fait la paix alors  ?



j'amène la fée verte pour la suite...


----------



## mactambour (24 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'amène la fée verte pour la suite...



Je ne sais pas ce que c'est, mais je vous apporte un poivron grillé, farci à la brandade de morue...

A déguster peut-être avant toutes ces bonnes choses déjà sur la table... 






 

:love:​


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2006)

MIAM !!!

_la fée verte, c'est l'absinthe qui est un des symboles culturels et industriels de Pontarlier (et aussi géologique... pour la découverte de l'origine de la Loue ), la fameuse boisson qui a du entrer souvent dans les compositions de ce cher :love: Erik Satie_


----------



## ange_63 (24 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> MIAM !!!
> 
> _la fée verte, c'est l'absinthe qui est un des symboles culturels et industriels de Pontarlier (et aussi géologique... pour la découverte de l'origine de la Loue ), la fameuse boisson qui a du entrer souvent dans les compositions de ce cher :love: Erik Satie_



   Teint elle fait parler d'elle aujourd'hui....


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Janvier 2006)

Et allez...
Une dernière pour la route, juste parce que j'aime bien faire des gros plan de tables basses. 



`

(Ben ouais,il faut bien la poser quelquepart votre bouffe là!  )


----------



## CarodeDakar (24 Janvier 2006)

Je ne suis en rien photographe, mais en me promenant aujourd'hui du centre-ville d'Accra, j'ai réussi à croquer ça:


----------



## jeromemac (25 Janvier 2006)

ce week end,au parc phoenix, à nice, un requin qui avait drolement la bougeotte:





sympa ces petites betes, ça change des dauphin


----------



## jeromemac (25 Janvier 2006)

encore parc phoenix... les bebetes sont nos amis... ils fo les Zaimer Raussi... 





j'entend déja les hhhhhiiiiiiiiii pouaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## jeromemac (25 Janvier 2006)

toujours et encore parc phoenix... on sait ce que j'ai fait ce week end 







je vous attend en haut


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

et un peu de bleu couleur piscine pour ce matin ensoleillé


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

et hop une autre! pour rester dans le bleu


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2006)

un tit coin de paradis...


----------



## superyoyo (25 Janvier 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> un tit coin de paradis...



raaahhhh lovelyyyy !


----------



## ikiki (25 Janvier 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> On a fait mumuse avec les ombres dans le jardin du Luxembourg..






Chouette, j'aime bien l'effet "sol lunaire" du à la lumière rasante du soleil


----------



## AntoineD (25 Janvier 2006)

petit portrait hier à l'occasion d'une interview :


----------



## hegemonikon (25 Janvier 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> petit portrait hier à l'occasion d'une interview :



En passant il y a un photographe malien de studio que j'adore : *Seydou Keïta*


----------



## jpmiss (25 Janvier 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Chouette, j'aime bien l'effet "sol lunaire" du à la lumière rasante du soleil


En voilà une autre dans le style "lunaire":


----------



## yvos (25 Janvier 2006)

cet aprem à côté du boulot..en haut en bas


----------



## Dendrimere (25 Janvier 2006)




----------



## macmarco (25 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> cet aprem à côté du boulot..en haut en bas




  
J'aime beaucoup.


----------



## manulemafatais (26 Janvier 2006)

C'est calme par ici...




Un triskel éphémère.


----------



## samoussa (26 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Dendrimere (26 Janvier 2006)

Oui, en effet très calme.....


----------



## macelene (27 Janvier 2006)

De la part de Mactambour...  (dépannage)

Demain on ira faire de la luge...    :love:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Janvier 2006)

Dingue cette photo Elene... :love: Dire que!  :love:


----------



## NightWalker (28 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> De la part de Mactambour...  (dépannage)
> 
> Demain on ira faire de la luge...    :love:


Dis... vous avez triché là non, ce ne serait pas la lésive qui a débordé que vous avez fait passer pour de la neige...  :mouais:    Trop belle cette photo...


Un petit temps morose...


----------



## peyret (28 Janvier 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (28 Janvier 2006)

AAAAhhhhh l'islande :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## peyret (28 Janvier 2006)

On va essayer d'y retourner cette année (en août ... travail oblige)

Mais nous aussi :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:

Un paradis sur terre ! Rien à voir qui soit construit par l'homme ! Enfin !!!!!!!!!






photo : vision réelle, contraste augmenté (balance des blancs en manuel étalonnée sur feuille blanche avant prise de vue)


----------



## IceandFire (28 Janvier 2006)

c'est aussi pour moi la patrie des mes artistes favoris .....   :love:.....c'est un pays magique...
c'est aussi de là que viens mon nom........:king:


----------



## alèm (28 Janvier 2006)

oh zut... vla t'i pas qu'j'apprends que Morrissey est islandais.... ça fait un choc le matin ! :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Janvier 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> oh zut... vla t'i pas qu'j'apprends que Morrissey est islandais.... ça fait un choc le matin ! :rateau: :rateau:



 :love:  :bebe:


----------



## alan.a (28 Janvier 2006)

De retour de Bruxelles, dans les coulisses du mastodonte.











les nuits furent courtes et brumeuses


----------



## SirDeck (28 Janvier 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

>



Ca c'est de la profondeur de champ


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Janvier 2006)

Cadre naturel


----------



## mamyblue (28 Janvier 2006)

Expo - 02, Régions des trois Lacs. Ici c'est à Morat,quand on regarde on dirait un vieux truc en ferraille, mais à l'intérieur il y avait bcp de belles choses entre autre la Bataille de Morat etc...


----------



## mamyblue (28 Janvier 2006)

Expo - 02, Ici c'est à Neuchâtel !





*Expo - 02*

Celle là est un peu plus grande, il faut un début à tout ...


----------



## mamyblue (28 Janvier 2006)

Expo - 02, Ici c'est à Yverdon-Les-Bains


----------



## mamyblue (28 Janvier 2006)

Il est beau ce bâteau non...


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2006)

Tiens, voilà la neige.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Il est beau ce bâteau non...


Peut etre... Mais il est très mal cadré non?


----------



## mamyblue (28 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, voilà la neige.


 
Elle est où la neige Macmarco   Bye,bye et bon week-end


----------



## mamyblue (28 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Peut etre... Mais il il est mal cadré non?


 

 Oui, en effet il est très mal cadré... La prochaine fois je me donnerais plus de peine. Bon week-end


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Elle est où la neige Macmarco   Bye,bye et bon week-end





Ben, là :


----------



## mamyblue (28 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ben, là :


Bravo!


----------



## NightWalker (28 Janvier 2006)

Un temps très neigeux...














​


----------



## jpmiss (28 Janvier 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Un temps très neigeux...


J'aime beaucoup ces 2 là


----------



## macelene (28 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, voilà la neige.




 j'adore...     ici on ne peut plus rien faire, tout a fondu


----------



## macmarco (28 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> j'adore...     ici on ne peut plus rien faire, tout a fondu




Merci Hélène. 
Ca ne va pas durer ici non plus, il pleut.


----------



## NightWalker (29 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup ces 2 là


merci jpmiss...


----------



## mactambour (29 Janvier 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Un temps très neigeux...
> 
> ....



Mais ces deux images sont superbes.. j'aime beaucoup...

alors avant que tout soit fini ici... une petite dernière de la *collection*






 :love: ​


----------



## mamyblue (29 Janvier 2006)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Mais ces deux images sont superbes.. j'aime beaucoup...
> 
> alors avant que tout soit fini ici... une petite dernière de la *collection*
> 
> ...


 


 Magnifique !  Cette image me fait penser au Valais...


----------



## NightWalker (29 Janvier 2006)

Oui très belle cette image...


----------



## olof (29 Janvier 2006)

Tiens, on parle de l'Expo par ici ?!?!?

Quelques vues de l'arteplage de Neuchâtel :


Le palais de l'équilibre :






Un galet et le vin "officiel" :






Le site vu depuis le ballon captif :







A+


----------



## Ichabod Crane (29 Janvier 2006)

Elle est simple mais j'avais trouvé le ciel magnifique ce soir là sur la baie des anges. 

Voir la pièce jointe 8813


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2006)

Y a souvent de beaux ciels par là:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (29 Janvier 2006)

Un petit lever de soleil, toujours sur la French Riviera

Voir la pièce jointe 8814


----------



## Ichabod Crane (29 Janvier 2006)

Comment fait on pour insérer des photos comme vous , sans passer par les pièces jointes.
Faut-il avoir absolument un site ou un blog ? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Un petit lever de soleil, toujours sur la French Riviera
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 8814



C'est pris de St Pierre de Feric ça non?

Pour inserer des photo sans avoir de site tu peux utiliser la galerie des forums ou bien des site comme ImageShack.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (29 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est pris de St Pierre de Feric ça non?



Non, de chez moi un peu plus bas, le plateau du Piol, tu connais ?

Merci pour les infos, je vais essayer


----------



## CarodeDakar (29 Janvier 2006)

Il y a des personnes qui marquent, et qui, sur une photo, tapent fort 

En voici une qui avait tout pour devenir une grande actrice, si elle n'était pas née au mauvais endroit, au mauvais moment


----------



## tirhum (29 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des personnes qui marquent, et qui, sur une photo, tapent fort
> 
> En voici une qui avait tout pour devenir une grande actrice, si elle n'était pas née au mauvais endroit, au mauvais moment



belle femme !!!   elle a effectivement de la présence.... quelque chose....


----------



## Ichabod Crane (29 Janvier 2006)

Bibliothèque de Nice.


----------



## lumai (29 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des personnes qui marquent, et qui, sur une photo, tapent fort
> 
> En voici une qui avait tout pour devenir une grande actrice, si elle n'était pas née au mauvais endroit, au mauvais moment



Très beau portrait, oui ! 



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à CarodeDakar.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (29 Janvier 2006)

Eglise Russe

Voir la pièce jointe 8815


----------



## yvos (29 Janvier 2006)

salut, bonne soirée


----------



## yvos (29 Janvier 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Lors de ma ballade dominicale dans Paris, je suis tombé par surprise sur une procession pour le nouvel an chinois
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah merde, j'ai loupé qqchose ce week end :hein: :love:


----------



## mamyblue (29 Janvier 2006)

Les Dents-du-Midi !


----------



## macmarco (29 Janvier 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des personnes qui marquent, et qui, sur une photo, tapent fort
> 
> En voici une qui avait tout pour devenir une grande actrice, si elle n'était pas née au mauvais endroit, au mauvais moment




Avait ?


----------



## CarodeDakar (29 Janvier 2006)

... quand on a jamais eu... ça fait très imparfait non? Elle aurait été, si elle avait eu. Or, elle n'a rien eu, sauf sa vieille perruque qui date déjà de quelques semaines. J'imagine alors la vie grouillante à l'intérieur. 

Merci de te soucier de sa présence sur cette terre, mais elle est tout ce qu'il y a de plus vivante. Il fallait entendre son cri quand je lui ai montré son portrait...

---

Yvos, j'ai fait le tour de ta galerie et devine que j'ai été voir le Sénégal après l'Inde (j'ai visité les 4 États du Sud, en 1994, beau parcours que le tien!).

C'est superbe! J'ai mis sur mon board le "Retour de Soumbédioune", comme ils ont changé l'affiche v'là 2 ou 3 ans, ça m'a fait tout un plaisir de la voir ainsi, décolorée par le fort soleil 

Mais jamais je n'aurai autant de belles photos que toi, tout un parcours!  En voyage, j'ai toujours peur de me faire agresser par la prise de photos. La plupart du temps, il faut demander, et donc, sortir des bidous, ou un stylo, ou...


----------



## gillou2000 (30 Janvier 2006)

Je m'ennuyais ce week-end, alors j'ai arrimé mon 20D sur son Manfrotto, planté deux flashs, et attendu que la lumière soit bonne...

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/2981

http://forums.macg.co/galerie/showphoto.php/photo/2982


----------



## al02 (30 Janvier 2006)

Pas mal :love:


----------



## NightWalker (30 Janvier 2006)

j'aime bien celle de la réunion... belles photos


----------



## mamyblue (30 Janvier 2006)

[Un beau coucher de soleil


----------



## ikiki (31 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Un beau coucher de soleil



:love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Janvier 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (31 Janvier 2006)

Belle chatte!


----------



## leon1983 (31 Janvier 2006)

en septembre après l'orage


----------



## mactambour (31 Janvier 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Les Dents-du-Midi !
> .......



Celle ci n'a rien à voir avec ces magnifiques dents... mais ... un soleil peut-être... 

Et tout le monde a reconnu : Ibiza bien sûr  
  





 :love:  
​


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Janvier 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Belle chatte!



Merci :rose: Note qu'une autre perspective pourrait te convaincre que c'est bien un matou   :rose:


----------



## nikolo (31 Janvier 2006)

leon1983 a dit:
			
		

> en septembre après l'orage


 
c'est pas l'eglise d'un petiti village pres d'aix avec la mairie en face et un bar egalement.

puyricard?


----------



## leon1983 (31 Janvier 2006)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas l'eglise d'un petiti village pres d'aix avec la mairie en face et un bar egalement.
> 
> puyricard?



non, c'est à la palud sur verdon. Tu connais?


----------



## mamyblue (31 Janvier 2006)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Celle ci n'a rien à voir avec ces magnifiques dents... mais ... un soleil peut-être...
> 
> Et tout le monde a reconnu : Ibiza bien sûr
> 
> ...


 

 Vraiment très joli ! J'adoreeeeeee


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Janvier 2006)

ya un chouette escalier au Louv' que ma douce tenait absolument à me montrer.
On a mis l'après-midi à trouver, mais c'est vrai que le plafond est beau.


----------



## mamyblue (31 Janvier 2006)

Un peu de neige avant la fin de l'hiver !


----------



## Dendrimere (31 Janvier 2006)

Très Paris...


----------



## yvos (31 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Janvier 2006)

pour tester le 50 mm 1,4 Nikkor ,que je viens de recevoir la semaine derniere avec un 2 de 35 Nikkor également...
au D70 a 200 ISO :f2,8 sur le chat n&b , f4 sur le chat couleur et f2,8 sur la fleur...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Janvier 2006)

leon1983 a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est à la palud sur verdon. Tu connais?



oui je connais ,j'y ai passé une nuit ,en juillet dernier à l'auberge de la route de crete,très belle région ...:love:


----------



## CarodeDakar (31 Janvier 2006)

Bon, ce n'est pas aussi esthétique que les dernières (superbes!), mais en voici une très contextuelle, celle de Nogueye, une amie, dans ma case, à Keur Momar Sarr, au Nord du Sénégal.

J'espère que vous appréciez le couleur orange, si mini soit-elle, mais bien présente, au centre.

"Pour l'amour d'une Mandarine"...


----------



## mamyblue (1 Février 2006)

Isérables, ici on voit une partie du village accrocher à la montagne... C'est ce que tout le monde dit en voyant ce village depuis Riddes...


----------



## supatofa (1 Février 2006)

sympa tes photos CarodeDakar


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Février 2006)

Voir la pièce jointe 8854

	

		
			
		

		
	
un jour gris, une ballade, juste le temps de lever la tête...


----------



## mamyblue (1 Février 2006)

Isérables, prise de vue depuis les Mayens-de Riddes (La Tzoumaz) en dessus face au village ...





Une autre vue sur la plaine du Rhone...





















​


----------



## ikiki (1 Février 2006)

Joli mamyblue! 

Attention au format de ta photo, elle est ptèt ben un peu large


----------



## mamyblue (1 Février 2006)

Un coucher de soleil !


----------



## nikolo (1 Février 2006)

leon1983 a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est à la palud sur verdon. Tu connais?


 
Non mais l'eglise ressemble fortement àcelle de ce village.


----------



## AntoineD (1 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Isérables, prise de vue depuis les Mayens-de Riddes (La Tzoumaz) en dessus face au village ...



Encore un qui a un écran 23 pouces... sinon  : c'est un joli panorama 

Et d'autres jolis trucs dans ce qui précéde


----------



## superyoyo (1 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Pour les absents
> 
> http://perso.wanadoo.fr/BEC-Portoflio/NouvelAnChinois/macg.html
> 
> c'est fait rapido :rateau:



Dis-moi, pour la présentation de tes photos sur la page web, tu utilises un logiciel ou c'est fait main ?


----------



## superyoyo (1 Février 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Allooo?..  ..



J'adore cette photo, elle est vraiment sublime.


----------



## superyoyo (1 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Avec simpleviewer on peut considérer que ça se fait vraiement tout seul  :love:


 Comme ça quoi  http://yoh.dubois.free.fr/jour_de_l_an/


----------



## superyoyo (1 Février 2006)

Waouh, j'avais pas vu le reste de ton portfolio, c'est toi qui l'a fait tout seul avec tes petites mimines ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Février 2006)

superyoyo a dit:
			
		

> J'adore cette photo, elle est vraiment sublime.




meme chose ,elle est tres bien...
merci les amis pour les compliments sur le chat...
ca ferait plaisir a ma Môman ,c'est son chat ! 
c'et vrai qu'il est bô son chat...


----------



## ikiki (1 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> c'et vrai qu'il est bô son chat...



sauf le léger strabisme sur la première!!!!  plein de charme...
me fais penser à un lion dénommé Clarence dans une vieille serie...


----------



## IceandFire (1 Février 2006)

Ouah L'autre, il a même pas un D200 !!!!  :mouais:


----------



## AntoineD (1 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Ouah L'autre, il a même pas un D200 !!!!  :mouais:




C'est pas un peu relou ce genre de signature ?...


----------



## yvos (1 Février 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un peu relou ce genre de signature ?...




tant que ça fait pas plus de 600*400 

et ton blog, tu le remplis des fois, j'ai rien à lire en ce moment


----------



## IceandFire (1 Février 2006)

oh non     .... j'espère qu'apple et nikon sont généreux


----------



## doudou83 (1 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Poursuite des ballades parisiennes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ta photo est ...bien , mais cette prière est vraiment topissime !!! je ne connaissais pas !!
Excellent


----------



## doudou83 (1 Février 2006)

Oups la prière n'apparait pas , donc voilà
Notre Bière qui est au frais // Que ta chope soit sanctifiée // Que ton ivresse vienne // Que ta volonté soit faite au bar comme au comptoir
Donne nous aujourd'hui notre houblon quotidien // Pardonne nous nos gueules de bois // Comme nous pardonnons à ceux qui boivent du coca

:love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## doudou83 (1 Février 2006)

Comment vous faire "profiter" de quelques photos que je possede dans Iphoto ? j'ai bien essayé plusieurs manips mais j'ai échoué à chaque fois !!!!


----------



## ikiki (1 Février 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Comment vous faire "profiter" de quelques photos que je possede dans Iphoto ? j'ai bien essayé plusieurs manips mais j'ai échoué à chaque fois !!!!




Vas voir ici --> macmarco 
Ou va directement là

Imageshack est très bien... 
Tu peux aussi les mettre sur ta galerie pour les héberger...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Février 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un peu relou ce genre de signature ?...




non un D120
 
je viens de l'avoir le D50 ...
je teste...


----------



## IceandFire (1 Février 2006)

tu testes les signatures aussi ? .....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> tu testes les signatures aussi ? .....



ouai ,contrairement a mon fond d'ecran ,que je change peu souvent,les signatures j'aime bien changer ...
ouai la c'est un peu gros ...
je vais réduire...ou changer l'ordre...


----------



## AntoineD (1 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tant que ça fait pas plus de 600*400
> 
> et ton blog, tu le remplis des fois, j'ai rien à lire en ce moment



Bien sûr que si, tu ne lis pas Regards d'Afrique ? C'est vrai qu'ici, au Mali, je délaisse un peu l'autre...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Février 2006)

voila les amis ,j'ai réduit les logos et la signature en elle meme  
a force de rajouter des trucs ,je me suis pas rendu compte qu'elle grossissait... 
sachons rester sobre...


----------



## CarodeDakar (1 Février 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr que si, tu ne lis pas Regards d'Afrique ? C'est vrai qu'ici, au Mali, je délaisse un peu l'autre...



J'ai fait 6 mois à Djenné en deux temps, en 1992/1993. Ma première Afrique... très (trop?) chaude, et fort difficile, pour la vraie nioub que j'étais. De 50 à 38 kg en quelques jours, oui, des souvenirs assez chauds...

...je serai donc une fan de ton site. J'ai déjà lu quelques pages, je suis fortement impressionnée. Très beau travail, beaucoup d'investissements. 

Ton Afrique est belle, Antoine. On l'oublie trop souvent.


----------



## yvos (1 Février 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr que si, tu ne lis pas Regards d'Afrique?



si si


----------



## jpmiss (1 Février 2006)

Dernièrement nous avons pu voir ici quelques photos de montagne et quelques photo de mer.

Moi je vous fait un prix de groupe:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Dernièrement nous avons pu voir ici quelques photos de montagne et quelques photo de mer.
> 
> Moi je vous fait un prix de groupe:




C Nice?:love:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> C Nice?:love:


Juste a coté: Cagne sur mer depuis Antibes. Si ca avait mieux roulé j'aurais eu le temps d'aller jusqu'au cap pour avoir une vue du viel Antibes au premier plan avant le coucher du soleil mais avec leurs ******s de travaux on se croirait au moi d'aout question vitesse de pointe


----------



## jpmiss (1 Février 2006)

Comme vous avez été sage en voilà une autre:


----------



## IceandFire (1 Février 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Juste a coté: Cagne sur mer depuis Antibes. Si ca avait mieux roulé j'aurais eu le temps d'aller jusqu'au cap pour avoir une vue du viel Antibes au premier plan avant le coucher du soleil mais avec leurs ******s de travaux on se croirait au moi d'aout question vitesse de pointe



ah quel bol j'ai passé mes vacances 2004 et 2005 a Antibes,Jazz a Juan oblige...
çà me donne envie d'y retourner ...
sauf que G NY en projet pour juillet ,mais avec ce foutu passeport biometrique qui viens pas ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Comme vous avez été sage en voilà une autre:



hmm ta du vignetage :C quelle focale exactement?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Février 2006)

y fait bon la bas en ce moment ?
vous avez eu de la neige non ?
ici pres de Metz ,on se les gele ...
-7 le matin


----------



## jpmiss (1 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> y fait bon la bas en ce moment ?
> vous avez eu de la neige non ?
> ici pres de Metz ,on se les gele ...
> -7 le matin


Temps pourri ce WE (1 à 2° C sur les colinnes ou j'habite) mais pas de neige sur la cote, seulement sur les pistes :love: . 
Par contre depuis hier c'est en 15 et 17°C a l'ombre l'aprèm. Trop cool un petit café sur la plage hier vers 16h :love:
Les photos datent de ce soir 17h30 
J'espere que le beau temps va durer jusqu'a ce WE pour pouvoir aller skier au soleil :love:


----------



## IceandFire (1 Février 2006)

il a pas la chance d'avoir 2 nikons...  et entre nous c'est pas primordial sauf si jp veut faire du metre carré  ... pour ton passeport avec ta carte gold ca devrait aller vite non ?  ...
joli coup de flood en tout cas  ... tu veux me planquer ma vache ou quoi ? ....


----------



## CarodeDakar (1 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Comme vous avez été sage en voilà une autre:



Une autre raison de jalouser les habitants de montagnes et de leurs vallées.

Le plat pays du Sénégal, Ndimb, au Nord du pays. Du sable, du sable, du sable...


----------



## jpmiss (1 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> hmm ta du vignetage :C quelle focale exactement?


54mm (sur un 14/54) Mais le vignetage je l'ai accentué exprès sur le RAW. J'aime bien.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> joli coup de flood en tout cas  ... tu veux me planquer ma vache ou quoi ? ....


Nan elle est super 



			
				IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## IceandFire (1 Février 2006)

merci  ca colle bien avec ta signature en plus  :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> il a pas la chance d'avoir 2 nikons...  et entre nous c'est pas primordial sauf si jp veut faire du metre carré  ... pour ton passeport avec ta carte gold ca devrait aller vite non ?  ...
> joli coup de flood en tout cas  ... tu veux me planquer ma vache ou quoi ? ....



ouai ben marche tres bien le petit D50 ,j'ai fait quelques tests:
en fait le choix CT vendre le D70 ,et acheter le D200 et apres j'etais raide ,de chez raide ....
ou garder le D70(qui de toute façon ne faut plus rien ) et acheter le D50 plus deux focales fixes 50 1,4 +35 2
ce qui fait que j'ai un parc de deux boitiers numériques ,3 zooms et 4 focales fixes maintenant...
le choix été vite fait et je regrete pas ...
meme si le D200 est une sacrée bete ...


----------



## alan.a (2 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>








_*Es kommt der nueue Fotograf!*

Hermann Reckendorf, Berlin, 1929_


----------



## supatofa (2 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Ton Afrique est belle, Antoine. On l'oublie trop souvent.



tout à fait d'accord...


----------



## mamyblue (2 Février 2006)

Pour bien commencer la journée... Une belle Rose


----------



## alan.a (2 Février 2006)

euh ... on dirait la déco de la salle de bains de ma grand-mère ... :rose:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Février 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> euh ... on dirait la déco de la salle de bains de ma grand-mère ... :rose:


----------



## yvos (2 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Comme vous avez été sage en voilà une autre:



mon dieu que ça penche!  (pour une fois que ce n'est pas moi  )


----------



## yvos (2 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>



très classieux, le fond iview en bordeau


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Pour bien commencer la journée... Une belle Rose



Je crois que Mamy s'est trompée de thread, car ça ressemble à tout sauf à une photo (plus belle, il ne faut pas l'oublier  )


----------



## jpmiss (2 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> mon dieu que ça penche!  (pour une fois que ce n'est pas moi  )



Et non ca penche pas: c'est la baie qui est courbe


----------



## IceandFire (2 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> très classieux, le fond iview en bordeau



Monsieur est un connaisseur   :love:


----------



## mamyblue (2 Février 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> euh ... on dirait la déco de la salle de bains de ma grand  mère ... :rose:


 

Et cette jolie petite chienne, elle ressemble aussi à la salle de bain de ta gr.-mère  














​


----------



## mamyblue (2 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que Mamy s'est trompée de thread, car ça ressemble à tout sauf à une photo (plus belle, il ne faut pas l'oublier  )


 


 Bonjour CarodeDakar. Merci ! En effet c'est pas ce que je voulais,  tout le monde se trompe une fois où l'autre  c'est pas grave... Bonne journée à tout le monde   













​


----------



## IceandFire (2 Février 2006)

non elle ressemble à Sido(nie) la copine de mon chien...  une king charles :love:....


----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2006)

Un portrait réalisé à un stage photo. 
(Stage chez Olivier Chauvignat )
J'ai encore beaucoup de travail avant d'arriver à ses résultats, faut dire que la partie théorique un lendemain de fête, c'est moyen...  

Le modèle s'appelle Rachel et elle est aussi sympathique que jolie. 






Le format web dégrade vraiment beaucoup la photo originale.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Un portrait réalisé à un stage photo.
> (Stage chez Olivier Chauvignat )
> J'ai encore beaucoup de travail avant d'arriver à ses résultats, faut dire que la partie théorique un lendemain de fête, c'est moyen...
> 
> ...



quelle focale? au 20D?
dans quelles conditions d'éclairage?
c'est du RAW ?


----------



## jpmiss (2 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Et cette jolie petite chienne, elle ressemble aussi à la salle de bain de ta gr.-mère
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Un Gremlin! :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> quelle focale? au 20D?
> dans quelles conditions d'éclairage?
> c'est du RAW ?



20D, 90 mm Tamron macro, raw, f8, 1/125, Flash bol de face + boîte à lumière du dessous. (quoi qu'ici, je ne sois pas sur que la boîte a fonctionné.)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> 20D, 90 mm Tamron macro, raw, f8, 1/125, Flash bol de face + boîte à lumière du dessous. (quoi qu'ici, je ne sois pas sur que la boîte a fonctionné.)



OK,avec le raw ,adieu le jpeg,hein?


----------



## Foguenne (2 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> OK,avec le raw ,adieu le jpeg,hein?



Par pour tout. 
Si il me faut une photo +- ok rapidement, je shoot en jpeg mais c'est vrai que le raw quand on a le temps c'est vraiment top.


----------



## mamyblue (2 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Un Gremlin! :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


 

Non un papillon  super gentille...   :love:


----------



## AntoineD (2 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> y fait bon la bas en ce moment ?
> vous avez eu de la neige non ?
> ici pres de Metz ,on se les gele ...
> -7 le matin



Ici, 38.

Un peu trop chaud.


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Février 2006)

En effet, très chaud, quand il fait sec, 41, quand il fait humide, 34-36.

Photo prise à peu près à la même hauteur que Ségou, mais au Nord du Sénégal. C'est moins sec, quoique... 250 à 300 mm de précipitations annuelles (les bonnes  années...)


----------



## AntoineD (2 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait 6 mois à Djenné en deux temps, en 1992/1993. Ma première Afrique... très (trop?) chaude, et fort difficile, pour la vraie nioub que j'étais. De 50 à 38 kg en quelques jours, oui, des souvenirs assez chauds...
> 
> ...je serai donc une fan de ton site. J'ai déjà lu quelques pages, je suis fortement impressionnée. Très beau travail, beaucoup d'investissements.
> 
> Ton Afrique est belle, Antoine. On l'oublie trop souvent.



Merci de tes commentaires 

Elle est quoi, mon Afrique ? 






.gasp.


----------



## mamyblue (2 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Pour bien commencer la journée... Un bouquet de Roses


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Février 2006)

J'espère que ça t'a pas coûté un bras, d'acheter ces superbes roses, pour nous faire plaisir


----------



## mamyblue (2 Février 2006)

Vue depuis le village des Bedjuis sur les montagnes en face et un tout petit peu sur la plaine du Rhone  


*Vue depuis le village des Bedjuis*


----------



## mamyblue (2 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que ça t'a pas coûté un bras, d'acheter ces superbes roses, pour nous faire plaisir


 


 C'est mon mari qui me les as offertes, ravie de te faire plaisir


----------



## jpmiss (2 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> mamyblue a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manulemafatais (2 Février 2006)

Vous avez raison, je vais peut-être me mettre au raw moi aussi :mouais:


----------



## yvos (2 Février 2006)

raw la la, ton capteur a quelques poussières...


----------



## mamyblue (2 Février 2006)

Citation:
Posté par *mamyblue*
_ Pour bien commencer la journée... Un bouquet de Roses  

_



Hum.. quelle jolie photo!
-------------------- 
Sleep with an anesthesiologist, you won't remember a thing 
[/quote]





QUOTE][/QUOTE]Merci c'est gentil


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Février 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ici, 38.
> 
> Un peu trop chaud.



j'ai consigné ton site dans mes favoris...
j'ai pas le temps ,la mais je manquerai pas de le visiter...
çà doit etre chouette l'afrique...


----------



## SirDeck (2 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> raw la la, ton capteur a quelques poussières...




http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3578077&postcount=31


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> j'ai consigné ton site dans mes favoris...
> j'ai pas le temps ,la mais je manquerai pas de le visiter...
> çà doit etre chouette l'afrique...



Je ne sais pas pour Antoine, mais je dois avouer que pour moi j'ai beaucoup de sentiments pour l'Afrique, enfin, la mienne, mais jamais je ne me suis dit qu'elle était chouette. Il faut beaucoup de fleurs dans les yeux, de positivisme, de plaisir de vivre dans la chaleur, et d'oublie de cette pauvreté plus qu'omniprésente.

Mais c'est possible de la voir positive, et il faut en faire un choix. 

L'Afrique vue en photos est biaisée.

Paar exemple,  (1) cette photo dégage beaucoup de joie, d'insoucience - et pour cause! - et de couleur. Pourtant, (2) et (3) voici, à quelques mètres de distance, l'endroit où ces enfants habitent (sauf une...).

1)






2)






(3)






Les deux dernières potos ont été prises très rapidement, j'avais peur que la famille ne revienne. Normalement, je ne veux pas blesser les gens. Ils le savent qu'ils sont très très pauvres, et ça gêne.

Le côté chouette, il n'est souvent que dans les photos, asseptisées, et fermées.


----------



## yvos (2 Février 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3578077&postcount=31



Parfait Sirdeck, parce qu'il va falloir que je fasse le ménage aussi


----------



## GroDan (3 Février 2006)

prise le 26 janvier avant la venue du ministre de l'intérieur.
Je vous laisse deviner le nombre de manifestants derriére la haie.


----------



## CarodeDakar (3 Février 2006)

Et on se demande comment tu as pu arriver en avant du peloton?


----------



## SirDeck (3 Février 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> prise le 26 janvier avant la venue du ministre de l'intérieur.
> Je vous laisse deviner le nombre de manifestants derriére la haie.



3 ? (1 femme et deux enfants)


----------



## GroDan (3 Février 2006)

Toutes les réponses à vos interrogations sont là:
http://www.collectif-ero.org/galeries/ministre/index.html


----------



## doudou83 (3 Février 2006)

Beau reportage ....


----------



## mamyblue (3 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> mamyblue a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## imimi (3 Février 2006)

Petite balade dans paname...







imimi, photographe très amateur​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Février 2006)

concert de Jan Garbarek ,hier soir a l'Arsenal (Metz)
premiere sortie D50 + 50 mm 1,4 Nikkor...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Février 2006)

une autre


----------



## jpmiss (3 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> concert de Jan Garbarek ,hier soir a l'Arsenal (Metz)



Belle ambiance. 
par contre j'aime pas trop le cadrage de la seconde.


----------



## NightWalker (4 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Belle ambiance.
> par contre j'aime pas trop le cadrage de la seconde.


Tout pareil, la premère est superbe...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Belle ambiance.
> par contre j'aime pas trop le cadrage de la seconde.



c'est un choix ,j'aurai pu recadrer carré aussi...
mais j'ai voulu laisser les voilures ,je trouvais joli...


----------



## Foguenne (4 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> c'est un choix ,j'aurai pu recadrer carré aussi...
> mais j'ai voulu laisser les voilures ,je trouvais joli...



J'aime beaucoup tes deux photos Sydney, le cadrage de la deuxième me plaît assez. 
C'est bien que tu postes des photos ici.


----------



## alèm (4 Février 2006)

Paul : rappelle-moi d'inviter la personne qui t'embrasse sur la joue droite (attention, concentre-toi... ) visiter Nantes... 

(c'est juste qu'il y a un sujet "à la cave" qui me fait penser à ça... )

moi je les verrais bien plus pêchues les photos de Sidney, je trouve ça trop doux (même si avec Garbarek, on attend pas à ce que ce soit très violent non plus... )


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup tes deux photos Sydney, le cadrage de la deuxième me plaît assez.
> C'est bien que tu postes des photos ici.



oui ,je vais essayer d'en poster plus ,mais il faut que j'ai le temps...
quant au cadrage ,je pense qu'au dela des regles de compositions que tout le monde (ceux qui pratiquent la photo) connaissent ,après ,c'est subjectif...
en fait sur la 2eme,j'ai préféré aérer l'image plutot que de cadrer serré sur les 2 musiciens ,pensant que les voilure derriere pouvaient remplir ...
après chacun peut aimer ou pas ...

ah ,a propos du D50 ,j'ai fait des tests comparé au D70 ,et bien le D50 gere bc mieux le bruit ,c'est assez étonnant...
sinon c'est le meme capteur ,que le D70 ...
sauf le D50 est un peu bridé ,(obturateur au 1/4000 et d'autres petits trucs en moins ),mais j'apprécie sa compacité par rapport au D70 (qui est deja assez petit!)...avec le 50mm ,je passe tranquille avec sous le manteau ,pour les concerts ou j'ai pas d'accredit !héhé !


----------



## BooBoo (4 Février 2006)

Il y avait eu il y a qq temps une petite série cuisine qui donnait l'eau a la bouche...
voici ma petite contribution réalisé mercredi soir dernier:






j'ai fait plusieurs essais de photos, mais je me rends compte que c'est très compliqué de prendre des photos de cuisine. Si vous avez des conseils de ce coté là, je suis preneur...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Février 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Paul : rappelle-moi d'inviter la personne qui t'embrasse sur la joue droite (attention, concentre-toi... ) visiter Nantes...
> 
> (c'est juste qu'il y a un sujet "à la cave" qui me fait penser à ça... )
> 
> moi je les verrais bien plus pêchues les photos de Sidney, je trouve ça trop doux (même si avec Garbarek, on attend pas à ce que ce soit très violent non plus... )



alors tu ferais quoi ?dis moi ton avis ,je peux essayer ...
plus pechu dans quel sens?
merci

oui mais comme disais paul l'autre jour ,ce qu'on voit ici n'a rien a voir avec ce que je vois moi du fichier RAW d'origine...
 pour le web ca degrade aussi


----------



## IceandFire (4 Février 2006)




----------



## doudou83 (4 Février 2006)

Bon, je me lance pour un 1er essai


----------



## WebOliver (4 Février 2006)

En grand ça donne mieux, cliquez sur l'image. ​


----------



## mamyblue (4 Février 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je me lance pour un 1er essai


 
Bien réussi pour un 1er essai. Bravo !!!


----------



## doudou83 (4 Février 2006)

Une 2è pour confirmer !!!


----------



## mamyblue (4 Février 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Une 2è pour confirmer !!!


Très joli !!!


----------



## ikiki (4 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En grand ça donne mieux, cliquez sur l'image.



En effet c'est mieux en grand, et surtout sur l'image plus petite je n'avais pas remarqué le petit insecte (mimétisme oblige...).
C'est le genre de détail que j'affectionne particulièrement!


----------



## doudou83 (4 Février 2006)

Bon , ça marche enfin !!!  vous utilisez quel logiciel pour réduire vos photos ? j'utilise Izoom mais je ne sais pas si c'est le best !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (4 Février 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Bon , ça marche enfin !!! vous utilisez quel logiciel pour réduire vos photos ? j'utilise Izoom mais je ne sais pas si c'est le best !!!!



SmallImage est tres bien pour ca


----------



## ikiki (4 Février 2006)

Imagewell aussi 

Tu as le choix!


----------



## doudou83 (4 Février 2006)

ok merci pour l'info , je vais essayer


----------



## NightWalker (4 Février 2006)

c'est marrant on dirait que les murs sont vernis... 

jolies photos...


----------



## Dendrimere (4 Février 2006)

Déco un peu plus "précieuse"

Picouto  

JPMiss, merci pour le smallimage...redresse t il les photos  ?


----------



## jpmiss (4 Février 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> JPMiss, merci pour le smallimage...redresse t il les photos  ?


Non il ne fait que modifier la taille, la compression et qqs autres trucs (suppression de l'icone d'aperçu supression des EXIF...) tout cela dans le but d'alleger l'image au max.


----------



## Foguenne (4 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>




Superbe !  
(La photo et le modèle.)


----------



## alan.a (4 Février 2006)

Un peu moins de fantaisie dans la déco 






Ice, tu travailles sur le nx générique « d'amour gloire et beauté »  ?


----------



## Foguenne (4 Février 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Paul : rappelle-moi d'inviter la personne qui t'embrasse sur la joue droite (attention, concentre-toi... ) visiter Nantes...
> 
> (c'est juste qu'il y a un sujet "à la cave" qui me fait penser à ça... )
> 
> moi je les verrais bien plus pêchues les photos de Sidney, je trouve ça trop doux (même si avec Garbarek, on attend pas à ce que ce soit très violent non plus... )



Oki.   :love:


----------



## IceandFire (4 Février 2006)

alan.a say : Ice, tu travailles sur le nx générique « d'amour gloire et beauté »  ? 

non ...


----------



## alan.a (4 Février 2006)

Je preferre celle là, même si l'autre est pas mal.
Mais la dose de blur est un peu forte à mon goût (goût qui vaut ce qu'il vaut ...)

Mais qui est ce modèle ???


----------



## SirDeck (4 Février 2006)

BooBoo a dit:
			
		

> Il y avait eu il y a qq temps une petite série cuisine qui donnait l'eau a la bouche...
> ...
> j'ai fait plusieurs essais de photos, mais je me rends compte que c'est très compliqué de prendre des photos de cuisine. Si vous avez des conseils de ce coté là, je suis preneur...




Le cuistographe est parti. Mais tu peux t'inspirer sur son site :
http://www.jmgeorges.com/folio


----------



## doudou83 (4 Février 2006)

Magnifique site !!!


----------



## doudou83 (4 Février 2006)

De Abesse nous allons Place Dauphine !!


----------



## y&b (4 Février 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> De Abesse nous allons Place Dauphine !!



Très chouette la pers !


----------



## Galatée (4 Février 2006)

Et partons donc à Collonges-la-Rouge...


----------



## BooBoo (4 Février 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Le cuistographe est parti. Mais tu peux t'inspirer sur son site :
> http://www.jmgeorges.com/folio



Merci pour le lien !!!
effectivement, super site...


----------



## doudou83 (4 Février 2006)

Bien vu !


----------



## y&b (4 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien
> mais... j'aurais fait un pas sur la gauche pour laisser l'ouverture entre les immeubles libre et non camouflée par un arbre


Perfectioniste va 

Mais tu as raison


----------



## doudou83 (4 Février 2006)

Bandeau en relief sous le cadran du palais de justice au 14 quai des orfèvres


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

Voila une de mes toutes premieres photos en Moyen Format: un endroit retire de mon universite... Avec la Business school en arriere plan...


----------



## yvos (4 Février 2006)




----------



## fedo (4 Février 2006)

avant l'orage

[URL=http://img368.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orage9pd.jpg]
	

[/URL]


----------



## WebOliver (4 Février 2006)

fedo a dit:
			
		

> avant l'orage
> 
> [URL="http://img368.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orage9pd.jpg"]
> 
> ...


 
Très sympa, les différents plans.  Par contre, les arbres en-bas à gauche, ça gêne je trouve.


----------



## fedo (4 Février 2006)

en fait je les ai laissé pour donner une idée de la proportion  (et du vent !).


----------



## Luc G (4 Février 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Et partons donc à Collonges-la-Rouge...




D'accord !


----------



## mamyblue (4 Février 2006)

On va boire un petit coup avant de redescendre... 






Chalet de montagne


----------



## mamyblue (4 Février 2006)

On peut se désaltérer et manger une petite morse avant d'entamer la descente...






Un aute chalet de montagne


----------



## jpmiss (4 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> D'accord !


Ca roule:


----------



## alan.a (4 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> On peut se désaltérer et manger une petite morse avant d'entamer la descente...



A non ... là c'est la pause avant de continuer à monter


----------



## CarodeDakar (4 Février 2006)

Je suis quasi jalouse de vos montées rafraichissantes.

---

Regroupement d'enfants à Accra, autrou de 17H


----------



## esope (4 Février 2006)

une sortie de nuit y'a deux jour avec mon kiev


----------



## mamyblue (4 Février 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> A non ... là c'est la pause avant de continuer à monter


Tu as à presque raison, mais il ya quelques uns qui sont redescendus...  Tu connais bien à voir. 
 Ta photo, vraiment très belle !


----------



## macmarco (5 Février 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> une sortie de nuit y'a deux jour avec mon kiev





Très sympa cet effet toile d'araîgnée avec la lumière du lampadaire.


----------



## y&b (5 Février 2006)

Petite balade en Camargue ...


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

>



C'est la vraie ?  

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Février 2006)

Un clic sur la photo pour l'agrandir...

Et une petite galerie de cet événement surréaliste...

'+


----------



## esope (5 Février 2006)

> Très sympa cet effet toile d'araîgnée avec la lumière du lampadaire.



merci 

ce qui m'intéressait c'etait ce halo de lumière qui provoque cette étoile lumineuse qui se voit même à l'oeil nu c'est assez étonnant. peut-être que c'est parce que le lampadaire est un lampadaire à ampoule blanche ( type néon ) :mouais:


----------



## Balooners (5 Février 2006)

Allez, à moi. Les photos sont prisent avec Mon Sony Ericsson W800i 











Vous reconnaîtrez les Basilic Montmartre et ses marches


----------



## Balooners (5 Février 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Et une petite galerie de cet événement surréaliste...
> 
> '+




iWeb marche à fond


----------



## ikiki (5 Février 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> ...



Petite préférence pour la série de clichés argentiques! 
Haut en couleurs!


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Petite préférence pour la série de clichés argentiques!
> Haut en couleurs!



Moi aussi...  Le F11 était un peu dépassé par les événements mais assure quand même bien pour un petit APN !

'+


----------



## mamyblue (5 Février 2006)

C'est quand même beau les montagnes  







​


----------



## mamyblue (5 Février 2006)

Elle est belle la nature...


----------



## Foguenne (5 Février 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi...  Le F11 était un peu dépassé par les événements mais assure quand même bien pour un petit APN !
> 
> '+



C'est clair, certaines au F11 sont très très sympas.


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair, certaines au F11 sont très très sympas.



D'autant plus que la propriétaire de l'objet était en pleine phase de découverte... 

'+


----------



## jpmiss (5 Février 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Un clic sur la photo pour l'agrandir...
> 
> Et une petite galerie de cet événement surréaliste...
> 
> '+



[mode hyper-jaloux] WOUAH! [/modehyper-jaloux]


----------



## GroDan (5 Février 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Un clic sur la photo pour l'agrandir...
> 
> Et une petite galerie de cet événement surréaliste...
> 
> '+


Superbe trés graphique et coloré, mais bon, c'est tjs les parigots qui régalent de ces trucs sympa


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> D'autant plus que la propriétaire de l'objet était en pleine phase de découverte...
> 
> '+



je dois pas être objectif... mais je suis touché par celles du Fuji...     

_note perso : zigouiller Mon Gognol Chéri D'amour... :love: _

bravo à tous les deux !


----------



## IceandFire (5 Février 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> C'est la vraie ?
> 
> '+




Zazie ? ou Anggun ?  :love:


----------



## macelene (5 Février 2006)

Superbes séries...De "Jours de Fêtes au Grand Palais..." *j'adore celle ci...* ... c'est grandiose cette Fête Foraine... Sont gâtés les PArigots... 


Et encore et toujours de beaux clichés...


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Zazie ? ou Anggun ?  :love:



Je pensais à Zazie... mais y'a un peu d'Anggun aussi c'est vrai... 

Et merci pour vos petits messages. 

'+


----------



## esope (5 Février 2006)

voici une petite série de cet après midi sur une table lumineuse... 














@macelene--> c'est de la guimauve qui dégouline ??

@le gognol--> superbes séries j'aime autant l'argentique que numérique même si j'ai une petite préférence pour l'argentique...


----------



## ikiki (5 Février 2006)

Jolie série esope!!!
C'est assez rare d'apercevoir des films en ces temps numériques... 

Une petite prise avec un compact Olympus d'ailleurs, un ciel original


----------



## mamyblue (5 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Jolie série esope!!!
> C'est assez rare d'apercevoir des films en ces temps numériques...
> 
> Une petite prise avec un compact Olympus d'ailleurs, un ciel original


Très belle photo ​


----------



## yvos (5 Février 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Un clic sur la photo pour l'agrandir...
> 
> Et une petite galerie de cet événement surréaliste...
> 
> '+




chouette!


----------



## alan.a (5 Février 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> voici une petite série de cet après midi sur une table lumineuse...



Tu fais quoi avec ton compte-fils pour qu'il soit si cradouillot ??? 
Pour l'éditing sur table lumineuse, je préfère un compte-fils fermé, je suis plus « dans » l'image et moins perturbé par la forte lumière blanche autour.

Garde ton compte-fils de poche pour tes gravures, si c'est encore enseigné aux Beaux-Arts


----------



## esope (5 Février 2006)

> Tu fais quoi avec ton compte-fils pour qu'il soit si cradouillot ???
> Pour l'éditing sur table lumineuse, je préfère un compte-fils fermé, je suis plus « dans » l'image et moins perturbé par la forte lumière blanche autour.



comme tu l'as dis c'est un compte-fils de poche alors il reste parfois dans les méandres de mon sac, qui n'est pas forcèment très propre non plus :rose: . C'est vrai que c'est plus agréable un compte-fils fermé mais en général j'utilise celui de mon prof de photo et je garde le mien pour la maison ou je ne fais pas "d'éditing" mais juste du rangement...  



> Garde ton compte-fils de poche pour tes gravures, si c'est encore enseigné aux Beaux-Arts



C'est encore enseigné effectivement, d'ailleurs je penserais à le prendre la prochaine fois, merci pour le conseil...


----------



## Foguenne (5 Février 2006)

Premier w-e dans la belle-famille depuis longtemps.
J'en ai profiter pour photographier Differdange, ville du sud du Luxembourg au passé industriel riche et dont il reste un peu d'activité sidérurgique. (Arcelor)
Cette ville est peuplée de +- 80 % de Portugais, de quelques Italiens, Luxembourgeois, Belges, Français. 
Vu le temps, j'ai choisi une vue assez sinistre, je referais quelques images cette année de la même ville qui seront beaucoup plus gai.


----------



## esope (5 Février 2006)

> J'en ai profiter pour photographier Differdange, ville du sud du Luxembourg au passé industriel riche et dont il reste un peu d'activité sidérurgique. (Arcelor)



j'aime bien l'ambiance qui s'en dégage, mais j'aurais légèrement plus saturé les couleurs sur la dernière . Mais c'est une question de goût persos... 




Et euh pour ceux qui m'en ont donné merci pour les coups de boules..:rose: :love:


----------



## mamyblue (5 Février 2006)

Photo d'Isérables prise en face juste après avoir quitté la route qui va au Mayens-de-Riddes





Si vous sortez du village par la droite vous prenez la route qui va à Riddes où au Mayens. 
Si vous partez sur la gauche vous prenez la route qui vous conduira à Nendaz.
Et si vous monter dans le haut du village vous allez au Mayens-de-Riddes et un moment donné vous avez la possibilité de prendre une autre route qui revient en dessus du village, là vous arrivez au Cretteaux et depuis là vous pouvez aussi aller à Nendaz.


----------



## mamyblue (5 Février 2006)

Voici la sortie du village à droite, par cette route on va sur Riddes, mais j'arrive aussi chez-moi, a pied il faut env. 20 min. en marchant bien.










*Depuis notre maison on voit en face Ovronnaz*


----------



## Foguenne (5 Février 2006)

Attention, faut pas m'embêter, j'ai deux nouveaux copains qui ne sont pas là pour rigoler.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> une préférence pour la première
> 
> PS : montage ou pas ?  d'après l'ombre du second plan je dirais sans montage
> PSP : VBubul veut rien entendre



Sans montage.


----------



## Cyber666 (5 Février 2006)

et hop une première photo postée ici pour moi 

CANON ESO 300D et un peu de retouche photoshop pour l'accentuation (rien de plus)


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Février 2006)

Oui Paul, grisaille sinistre...


----------



## ikiki (5 Février 2006)

Cyber666 a dit:
			
		

> et hop une première photo postée ici pour moi




Belle macro pour cette entrée en matière  j'aime beaucoup :love:
Par contre pour les suivantes fait attention à la taille, 600 maxi...


----------



## joubichou (5 Février 2006)

Cyber666 a dit:
			
		

> et hop une première photo postée ici pour moi
> 
> CANON ESO 300D et un peu de retouche photoshop pour l'accentuation (rien de plus)


très bien ta photo


----------



## Cyber666 (5 Février 2006)

oups désolé je n'avais pas pris le temps de lire les règles !

je m'en souviendrais


----------



## Foguenne (5 Février 2006)

Cyber666 a dit:
			
		

> oups désolé je n'avais pas pris le temps de lire les règles !
> 
> je m'en souviendrais



Tu es pardonné. 
Bienvenue ici. 

(tu peux encore changer la taille de ta première photo.  )


----------



## Cyber666 (5 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu es pardonné.
> Bienvenue ici.
> 
> (tu peux encore changer la taille de ta première photo.  )



c'est fait


----------



## Foguenne (5 Février 2006)

Cyber666 a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait



Parfait ! 

Merci.


----------



## Sim le pirate (5 Février 2006)

Un petit pola:


----------



## jpmiss (5 Février 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Oui Paul, grisaille sinistre...


Et dix de der


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Février 2006)

Ouf, en effet, vous avez de la grisaille dans l'objectif!! 

Très très esthétique. En Europe, vous en avez des pierres à photographier  

Allez, hop, un petit coup de couleur.

Arouna Sow, Peul sénégalais, très animé.


----------



## mistertitan (5 Février 2006)

Une librairie pas comme les autres.
On y parle qu'anglais.
les lits servent à bouquiner sur place et allez-y le dimanche... c'est quasi impratiquable tellement il y a de monde.

Librarie Shakespeare & Co à Paris


----------



## Foguenne (6 Février 2006)

Ratou, quand il veut, il veut...


----------



## y&b (6 Février 2006)

top cette série  :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (6 Février 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> @macelene--> c'est de la guimauve qui dégouline ??



La réponse est oui (la photo vient de ma galerie). 

'+


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2006)

Voila, 

je crois que j'appellerais cette photo "couleurs d'automne"...

Qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## yvos (6 Février 2006)

Puisque tu demandes les avis, je me permettrai de dire que je n'aime pas trop  ...enfin, disons que tu as un personnage dont le mouvement a été saisi au mauvais moment et qui est en partie coupé   (si tu l'as prise avec un apn, une rafale aurait pu t'aider)


----------



## IceandFire (6 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ratou, quand il veut, il veut...




eh paul t'aurais pu cacher la marque des noix  pas de pub !!!  :love:
sinon tu penses qu'elle accepterait une séance avec moi ?


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2006)

Quelques autres couleurs d'automne sur le versant de l'Aubrac aveyronnais au pays des boraldes et plus précisément au lac des Picades (c'est de l'argentique mais recadré après scan : la prise de vue n'était pas aussi "arrangée"  (faut dire que je n'avais pas le zoom adéquat pour l'ajuster)


----------



## Le Gognol (6 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

>


 
Tiens toi aussi tu utilises iWeb ? :rateau:  

'+


----------



## mamyblue (6 Février 2006)

Pour changer  voici un Lynx ! 

[message modifié]


----------



## Foguenne (6 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> eh paul t'aurais pu cacher la marque des noix  pas de pub !!!  :love:
> sinon tu penses qu'elle accepterait une séance avec moi ?



Oups, c'est juste, c'est la marque. 
"Diamond"   
Notre souris savante est poseuse, elle acceptera certainement.


----------



## ikiki (6 Février 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Tiens toi aussi tu utilises iWeb ? :rateau:
> '+




Sans rire, superbe cliché, très belles couleurs Luc G


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Tiens toi aussi tu utilises iWeb ? :rateau:
> 
> '+



Pas du tout : j'utilise Galerie (avec un template de jpmiss ) et après, c'est mon gamin qui fait le site avec la vieille version de homepage : pas celle de .mac, celle que faisait claris il y a bien longtemps. Il va passer à rapidweaver probablement dès qu'il y aura une version française (il essaiera iweb aussi mais ça a l'air un peu juste)


----------



## CarodeDakar (6 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Pour changer  voici un Lynx !



Sont gentils les matous? Tu étais proche, mamy ou tu as utilisé un zoom? En liberté?

De par chez nous, il me semble que les lynx peuvent ne pas être trop gentils, surtout aux 3/4 de l'hiver


----------



## doudou83 (6 Février 2006)

EHHH , moi aussi je suis là ......


----------



## imimi (6 Février 2006)

Heu ben elle est floue la p'tite bête    
C'est un choix?


Edit : on me glisse à l'oreille que je dois arrêter de critiquer... :rose:
Je tiens à dire que c'est juste une question, j'aime les photos floues aussi (et surtout j'en fais  )


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Sont gentils les matous? Tu étais proche, mamy ou tu as utilisé un zoom? En liberté?
> 
> De par chez nous, il me semble que les lynx peuvent ne pas être trop gentils, surtout aux 3/4 de l'hiver



C'est surtout que, d'après ce que j'en sais, il faut beaucoup de chance pour voir un lynx en liberté. L'été dernier, j'ai vu un film fait par un spécialiste qui a du attendre plusieurs mois avant de voir son premier lynx. Entre autrs anecdotes, il nous a parlé d'un lynx qui était installé à moins d'1 km d'une ferme depuis des années sans que les habitants s'en soient jamais aperçus. C'est une bébête qui sait apparemment être très très discrète.


----------



## doudou83 (6 Février 2006)

non non , tu as raison !! c'était mes premiers essais avec mon Ixus 40 . 
Je vous présente mon ami ..:love:


----------



## mamyblue (6 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Sont gentils les matous? Tu étais proche, mamy ou tu as utilisé un zoom? En liberté?
> 
> De par chez nous, il me semble que les lynx peuvent ne pas être trop gentils, surtout aux 3/4 de l'hiver


 


 Non, celle là ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai prise, je serais pas capable, car même s'il est mignon et qu'il à l'air bien gentil, je n'oserais pas m'en approcher. C'est un ami qui va bcp en montagne, il a énormément de patience et il est capable d'attendre pendant des heures le bon moment pour prendre une photo... Voilà je n'ai pas le mérite de l'avoir prise moi-même, ce qui n'empêche pas que j'ai eu du plaisir à la poster pour vous, car je l'aime bcp cette photo et je la trouve superbe. Et puis c'était aussi ma façon de remercier  mon ami pour tout ce qu'il fait et pour son courage.


----------



## doudou83 (6 Février 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Heu ben elle est floue la p'tite bête
> C'est un choix?
> 
> 
> ...


Comme je te le disais , elle est vraiment foue !!! Le modèle a bougé ........:love:


----------



## Le Gognol (6 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout : j'utilise Galerie (avec un template de jpmiss ) et après, c'est mon gamin qui fait le site avec la vieille version de homepage : pas celle de .mac, celle que faisait claris il y a bien longtemps. Il va passer à rapidweaver probablement dès qu'il y aura une version française (il essaiera iweb aussi mais ça a l'air un peu juste)


 
Héhé.  En fait je faisais allusion à l'effet automatique de reflet sur les photos que permet iWeb, vu le beau reflet naturel qu'il y a sur la tienne. 

'+


----------



## ikiki (6 Février 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Je vous présente mon ami ..:love:



Héhé, je connaisais un âne qui s'appelai Ponpon moi aussi...
En voilà deux autres!


----------



## doudou83 (6 Février 2006)

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:  !!!!!!!!


----------



## ikiki (6 Février 2006)

Et pour rester dans l'automne...






Heu sinon, j'aimerai savoir comment vous faites pour ajouter des cadres aux photos, parce que ça les mets en valeur


----------



## doudou83 (6 Février 2006)

Raisins d' automne !!!


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Héhé.  En fait je faisais allusion à l'effet automatique de reflet sur les photos que permet iWeb, vu le beau reflet naturel qu'il y a sur la tienne.
> 
> '+



OK : je n'ai pas encore essayé iweb  Et je confirme, c'est bien, pour ma part, une photo sans OGM


----------



## doudou83 (6 Février 2006)

Toujours l'automne et le raisin !!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, je connaisais un âne qui s'appelai Ponpon moi aussi...
> En voilà deux autres!



ils sont tout mimi !:love: 
braves betes, c'est sympa les anes...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Février 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Toujours l'automne et le raisin !!!!



c'est marrant on dirait que les grains sont tous aglomérés ensemble ,d'une seule piece...


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, je connaisais un âne qui s'appelai Ponpon moi aussi...
> En voilà deux autres!



Trois ! mais le troisième, le petit timide se cache  






(J'espère que je ne l'ai pas déjà mise, celle-ci : on va encore m'accuser d'Alzheimer, sinon )


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Trois ! mais le troisième, le petit timide se cache
> 
> 
> 
> ...



belle aussi,belle composition


----------



## doudou83 (6 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Trois ! mais le troisième, le petit timide se cache
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La fine équipe !!!!  le noir c' est un " grand noir du Berry " ?


----------



## Le Gognol (6 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant on dirait que les grains sont tous aglomérés ensemble ,d'une seule piece...


 
C'est l'effet du flash...

Sinon sympa vos bestiaux, ça nous change des ânes qui postent sur MacG.   

'+


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> La fine équipe !!!!  le noir c' est un " grand noir du Berry " ?



Ça je ne peux pas te dire : mes compétences en asinologie sont quasi-nulles  

C'était pas un baudet du Poitou, ça c'est sûr, mais sinon...

C'était en Lozère, sur la bordure nord-ouest de l'Aubrac, j'ai vu ces ânes plusieurs fois, mais ils ne semblent plus y être depuis quelques temps.


----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'effet du flash...
> 
> Sinon sympa vos bestiaux, ça nous change des ânes qui postent sur MacG.
> 
> '+



Si t'as pas vu ma photo, tu peux pas dire si ça change vraiment


----------



## doudou83 (6 Février 2006)

Les habitantes de mon puits ( à la campagne )


----------



## doudou83 (6 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Et pour rester dans l'automne...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime beaucoup la photo !!!! Pour ta question, je crois que le logiciel de reformatage
IMAGEWELL a l'option pour l' encadrement .Moi , j'utilise Izoom et Smallimage


----------



## Nat Design (6 Février 2006)




----------



## Luc G (6 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Heu sinon, j'aimerai savoir comment vous faites pour ajouter des cadres aux photos, parce que ça les mets en valeur



En fait, j'utilise "Galerie" de Didier Guillon pour faire les galeries sur le site web de mon gamin et c'est lui qui te permet de mettre un cadre, par exemple, celui que j'ai mis, gracieusement offert à la communauté par jpmlss


----------



## yvos (6 Février 2006)

c'est où cette citadelle?


----------



## Nat Design (6 Février 2006)




----------



## supermoquette (6 Février 2006)

Z'avez beau me pousser dans l'dos je ne ferai pas mon commentaire


----------



## jpmiss (6 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Voilà je n'ai pas le mérite de l'avoir prise moi-même, ce qui n'empêche pas que j'ai eu du plaisir à la poster pour vous


En meme temps le titre du fil c'est "Postez *VOS* plus belles photos" 

Si c'est pas les siennes il est où l'interet? Des belles images de lynx ou d'autre chose on peut en trouver a la pelle sur le net...


----------



## Nat Design (6 Février 2006)




----------



## Nat Design (6 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est où cette citadelle?



Sur les hauts de St-Tropez


----------



## doudou83 (6 Février 2006)

C'est l'hiver , il fait froid et...il gèle sur mon rétroviseur !!!!!


----------



## supatofa (6 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En meme temps le titre du fil c'est "Postez *VOS* plus belles photos"
> 
> Si c'est pas les siennes il est où l'interet? Des belles images de lynx ou d'autre chose on peut en trouver a la pelle sur le net...



c'est vrai, faudrai faire un sujet "les photos que j'aime bien sur le net"


----------



## alan.a (6 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Des belles images de lynx (...) on peut en trouver a la pelle sur le net...



Et on peut même trouver des pelles lynx   (ici)


----------



## IceandFire (6 Février 2006)




----------



## doctor maybe (6 Février 2006)

Le titre du thread est "postez vos plus belles photos" et non pas "je prend une photo du premier machin venu et je la poste sur ce forum. !!!

Foguenne


----------



## yvos (6 Février 2006)

Peut-être t'es tu trompé de thread, doctor maybe?..


----------



## jpmiss (6 Février 2006)

doctor maybe a dit:
			
		

> histoire de passer de bonne ptites soirées tranquille!( attention l'abus d 'alcooll est dangereux pour la santé!)lol:rateau:



Nan mais c'est un festival ou quoi? D'ou il sort encore celui là?


----------



## yvos (6 Février 2006)

doctor maybe a dit:
			
		

> histoire de passer de bonne ptites soirées tranquille!( attention l'abus d 'alcooll est dangereux pour la santé!)lol:rateau:



heu, tu shootes en raw? quelle focale?


----------



## doctor maybe (6 Février 2006)

Bah quoi pas belle et originale ma photo???!!!car bon quand je vois des pelles qui traines un peu partout je me dis que ma ptite oeuvre n'est pas si hors sujet que cela!


----------



## doudou83 (6 Février 2006)

Allez , retour à la rubrique ....glace toujours , après j'arrête ..promis  :love:


----------



## mamyblue (6 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En meme temps le titre du fil c'est "Postez *VOS* plus belles photos"
> 
> Si c'est pas les siennes il est où l'interet? Des belles images de lynx ou d'autre chose on peut en trouver a la pelle sur le net...


 

 C'est vrai tu as raison, je n'ai pas réffléchi... Je suis partie d'un bon sentiment, mon ami passe tellement de temps à essayer de prendre de belles photos d'animaux sauvages, oui tout son temps libre il le consacre à ça.  Et j'ai trouvé celle là tellement belle que j'ai voulu la partager avec vous et par la même occasion lui faire plaisir.  Mais je réalise que j'ai fait une faute. Je peux très bien l'enlever car c'est vrai, c'est pas moi qui l'ai prise. En attendant je m'excuse auprès de vous tous et je vous promet dorénavant de réffléchir... Et je peux dire que celà ne se reproduiras plus.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Je peux très bien l'enlever car c'est vrai, c'est pas moi qui l'ai prise.



Invite plutot ton ami a venir poster ses photos ici lui même


----------



## jpmiss (6 Février 2006)

Tiens ça faisait longtemps que j'avais rien posté d'Irlande:


----------



## yvos (6 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça faisait longtemps que j'avais rien posté d'Irlande:



tiens, moi non plus...remarque, c'est plutôt normal, j'y suis jamais allé 

Jolie photo 







(un petit ciel tropical)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Invite plutot ton ami a venir poster ses photos ici lui même








(je suis sorti...   )


----------



## mamyblue (6 Février 2006)

Tu ferais mieux de changer d'attitude. Foguenne


----------



## Nat Design (6 Février 2006)




----------



## GroDan (6 Février 2006)

Nat Design a dit:
			
		

>


le Weinreggenpark à Dietikon, c'est superbe, un jardin extraordinaire.


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Février 2006)

J'ai "créé" la compositon, j'ai dirigé le photographe, c'est mon appareil photo...  C'est même ma vache morte, achetée à rabais. Je l'ai sû peu après...

Bref, je n'ai pas pris la photo :rateau: L'appareil était sur l'acacia, avec les "démarreur automatique" 

C'est sûrement une de mes (mes) plus belles photos  Sûrement pas pro, mais personnelle. Comme toutes celles que j'ai mises ici. Je la reverrai encore et encore, et même, dans quelques années, j'aurai de nouveau des petits tilts-tilts au creux du sternum. 

J'aime les photos qui ont une histoire. 






Même si certaines photos d'ici se rapprochent de grands professionnels, et c'est remarquable, il reste qu'on n'est pas dans un forum de grands photographes? Ou bien?

J'ai un ami photographe-artiste, et franchement, je le sais, on ne peut pas comparer. N'empêche, je n'oserais jamais mette une de ses photos ici. Beaucoup de respect pour le travail de cet ordre  Avec tout le temps qu'il met à faire son travail...


----------



## ikiki (7 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> ...J'aime les photos qui ont une histoire... Même si certaines photos d'ici se rapprochent de grands professionnels, et c'est remarquable, il reste qu'on n'est pas dans un forum de grands photographes? Ou bien?...



Ici il y a des amateurs (moi), des avertis, des pros, réunis par cette même passion qu'est la photographie.
Alors que ce soit une photo extraordinaire, qui a demandé un travail énorme, ou une "simple" photo mais dégageant un fort sentiment, l'essentiel ici est bien de partager tout ceci, en alliant technique, émotion, poésie...

J'aime bien ta photo et son contexte


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Février 2006)

En effet, Ikikiki, si en plus, on peut se faire plaisir, et se faire offrir des photos de grandes qualités comme on voit - mon forum préféré ici, je me régale 

Je suis souvent soufflée par certaines photos, et plusieurs site webs personnels.

 

Merci pour le mot. En scooter, dans cette région, c'est magnifique, dommage que le vent chaleureux ne se transmet pas en photos.


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> J'aime les photos qui ont une histoire.



Tu n'est pas la seule


----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai "créé" la compositon, j'ai dirigé le photographe, c'est mon appareil photo...  C'est même ma vache morte, achetée à rabais. Je l'ai sû peu après...
> 
> Bref, je n'ai pas pris la photo :rateau: L'appareil était sur l'acacia, avec les "démarreur automatique"
> 
> ...




J'aime les photos qui ont une histoire ET une taille respectueuse des règles ç-à-d +- 555 pixels de large maxi !
500 est suffisant.
C'est une question de politesse.
Certains surf sur un powerbook ou iBook 12', 640 x 480, c'est trop grand, c'est très désagréable.
Merci de rectifier ça. 

Au passage, sache que certains ici sont des professionnels. 
(pas moi, je te rassure.  )



J'ai rectifié ce point de vue, cfr plus bas.


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Février 2006)

dis moi grand frère des forums, sache que certains ici surfent sur des machines qui ont de bons écrans, très lumineux et tout, et tout, et le vcert modo sur fond blanc, c'est presque illisible...c'est très désagréable
Merci de réctifier ça


----------



## ikiki (7 Février 2006)

2 potes à  moi 
Un petit essai fait avec un compact tout pourri (Olympus c300), dont je comparerai le résultat avec celles prises avec mon réflex encore plus vieux 






Avec un cadre noir ça rendrait mieux je pense, mais je n'y arrive toujours pas... :rose:


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Février 2006)

c'est pas toujours désagréable d'avoir l'impression de resoirer le cul d'un réacteur de A3XX lorsqu'on allume une cloppe...


----------



## Foguenne (7 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'aime les photos qui ont une histoire ET une taille respectueuse des règles ç-à-d +- 555 pixels de large maxi !
> 500 est suffisant.
> C'est une question de politesse.
> Certains surf sur un powerbook ou iBook 12', 640 x 480, c'est trop grand, c'est très désagréable.
> ...



Je reviens sur ce que j'ai écris ici.
Après réflexion suggérée par un membre actif de ce thread, deux remarques:

640 x 480, ça va encore, c'est un peu grand mais ce n'est pas un drame.
Les écrans 800 x 600 se font rares et apparemment, même sur ceux-ci, ça passe.
Bref, je retire ma remarque pour la taille de la photo mais essayons d'être raisonnable.
Si la photo est mise en ligne uniquement pour ce thread, tenons-nous en à 550 pixels de large maxi.
Si la photo est déjà en ligne, à une taille plus grande, pour illustré un site web , si ce n'est pas au-dessus de +-700 pixels de large, ça passe encore.
Bien entendu, le poids de la photo ne doit pas être supérieur à 100 ko.

Voili, voilà. 

(c'est en noir pour l'anguille.  )


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'aime les photos qui ont une histoire ET une taille respectueuse des règles ç-à-d +- 555 pixels de large maxi !
> 500 est suffisant.
> C'est une question de politesse.
> Certains surf sur un powerbook ou iBook 12', 640 x 480, c'est trop grand, c'est très désagréable.
> ...



OK, la voilà en 480x360.

J'ai un 12 pouces et par ici, je n'avais pas trop de trouble, alors j'avoue que je croyais qu'elles étaient en bas de 555. Alors, sorry!

Heureuse de côtoyer des pro, on en voit de plus en plus dans les forums de discussion.


----------



## 222diablo222 (7 Février 2006)

En Hollande ​


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2006)

Dimanche, c'était ma première visite au carnaval de Limoux. C'est la bande des "fennos" (les femmes) qui faisait fecos :

(PS : première visite de l'année parce que ça fait une paye que je suis un habitué )


----------



## CarodeDakar (7 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Dimanche, c'était ma première visite au carnaval de Limoux. C'est la bande des "fennos" (les femmes) qui faisait fecos :



Magnifique, poétique, un véritable tableau. Merci.


----------



## jpetit2 (7 Février 2006)

que je vous offre à tous en espérant que prendrez plaisir à la visualisation de cette image de givre qui a décoré de fines dentelles un jeune houx.


----------



## Luc G (7 Février 2006)

Histoire de faire de l'histoire : À Limoux, la place des femmes dans le carnaval était limitée (certaines bandes les acceptaient mais pas toutes) jusqu'à ce qu'en 1970 apparaisse la bande des femmes (les fennos). les sorties des fennos sont vite devenues les plus courues : costumes souvent très sophistiqués et changeant tous les ans (les autres bandes gardent souvent leur costume et leurs masques ou au moins leur style de costume et de masque pendant  des années sinon ad vitam eternam.

Mais les contestataires se sont vues à leur tour contestées : trop de paillettes au goût de certaines. Une autre bande de femmes : les piotes (les dindes en occitan) est apparue à son tour en 1993, derrière les fennos pour bien marquer leur différence, puis elles sont devenues à leur tour une bande établie.

C'était lors de l'apparition des piotes en 1993 au milieu des goudils :


----------



## mamyblue (8 Février 2006)

Il manque plus que la mariée...


----------



## mamyblue (8 Février 2006)

En promenade au bord du Lac à Yverdon, les cygnes viennent nous dire bonjour !


----------



## Craquounette (8 Février 2006)

Allez, je m'lance... Je ne suis ni une pro de la photo (même pas une amatrice avertie  )et encore moins une pro de Mac, donc je sais pas trop ce que ça va donner... 

Excusez d'avance mes erreurs de "jeunesse"  






Mais dites moi quand même ce que vous en pensez


----------



## ikiki (8 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Mais dites moi quand même ce que vous en pensez



, bienvenue sur ce fil!
Jolie ta photo, bien cadrée...


----------



## doudou83 (8 Février 2006)

Je suis un petit amateur et je l'a trouve sympa ta photo !!!


----------



## doudou83 (8 Février 2006)

[/QUOTE]


C'est beau !!


----------



## mamyblue (8 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Allez, je m'lance... Je ne suis ni une pro de la photo (même pas une amatrice avertie  )et encore moins une pro de Mac, donc je sais pas trop ce que ça va donner...
> 
> Excusez d'avance mes erreurs de "jeunesse"
> 
> ...


 
 magnifique photo, bravo !​


----------



## mamyblue (8 Février 2006)

Ma maman, elle était merveilleuse. Un petit bout de femme qui n'avait l'air de rien, mais dans sa vie elle à toujours été en avance sur le temps et elle comprenait tellement bien les jeunes. Maman je t'aime, au revoir !!!


----------



## Foguenne (8 Février 2006)

J'avais besoin de fleurs pour une présentation keynote j'ai donc testé deux trois trucs. (je n'utilise plus que des photos que j'ai prise pour mes présentations.)











"Non, non chérie, je ne t'ai pas offert ce bouquet uniquement pour pouvoir prendre des photos, non, non..."


----------



## Craquounette (8 Février 2006)

Après m'être débattue avec mon scan, j'ai enfin réussi à sortir qque chose de + ou - correct... 

Un phare au Québec... 11 septembre 2001 pendant que certains faisaient tomber des tours...






C'est la dernière de la journée


----------



## jpmiss (8 Février 2006)

Paul: pour une présentation je préfère la première qui est moins chargée mais les 2 sont tres bien


----------



## Craquounette (8 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Paul: pour une présentation je préfère la première qui est moins chargée mais les 2 sont tres bien



J'allais le dire...


----------



## Foguenne (8 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Paul: pour une présentation je préfère la première qui est moins chargée mais les 2 sont tres bien



C'est également celle que j'ai retenue bien que la profondeur de champs pourrait être un peu plus grande.
Ca ira pour le moment, pas le temps pour "chipoter plus".


----------



## yvos (8 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Est-il utile de dire que je préfère la première ???
> Le flou du premier plan sur la seconde me chatouille la rétine :rateau:
> 
> Bon c'est vrai que j'ai le même problème avec la mienne


pourquoi pas un flou sur un premier plan et en arrière plan, si tu un plan net interessant et que ça te permet de bien l'isoler


----------



## yvos (8 Février 2006)

peut-être que tout simplement, sur ta photo, tu n'as rien qui accroche particulièrement l'oeil à l'endroit où c'est net (c'est ce que je trouve  )


----------



## jpmiss (8 Février 2006)

suite de la série "profondeur de champs"


----------



## ikiki (8 Février 2006)

Joli tout ceci! 

Me fait penser que ça serait pas mal nan de lancer des séries thématiques plutot qu'un vrac... 
mais bon à gérer...


----------



## yvos (8 Février 2006)

ça ma rappelle une vieille série sur les trucs..érigés, disons..jpmiss était déjà à la pointe


----------



## yvos (8 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Joli tout ceci!
> 
> Me fait penser que ça serait pas mal nan de lancer des séries thématiques plutot qu'un vrac...
> mais bon à gérer...



il fut un temps pas loin où il y avait des "concours" thématiques.. ...cela dit, il y a souvent des photos qui se répondent sur ce fil


----------



## jpmiss (8 Février 2006)

Tu veux parler des "trucs"qu'on voit sur cette page?


----------



## yvos (8 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux parler des "trucs"qu'on voit sur cette page?


je vois que tu as du te prendre de jolis coups de soleil à Göreme  Chouette galerie pour un très chouette pays


----------



## mactambour (8 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je vois que tu as du te prendre de jolis coups de soleil à Göreme  Chouette galerie pour un très chouette pays



Göreme... Merci JPMiss  

J'ai simplement fait le tour de ma cuisine et il y avait ça...






Et ne me dites pas que j'en ai déjà posté une !! 

 :love: 
​


----------



## jpmiss (8 Février 2006)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Et ne me dites pas que j'en ai déjà posté une !!
> 
> 
> ​



T'en as déjà posté une.


----------



## ange_63 (8 Février 2006)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Göreme... Merci JPMiss
> 
> J'ai simplement fait le tour de ma cuisine et il y avait ça...
> 
> ...



J'adore les phalaenopsis, c'est superbe comme orchidées   :love: :love: 

Très jolie photo!!!


----------



## mamyblue (8 Février 2006)

A Yverdon sur le Lac de Neuchâtel. Les amours des cygnes...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> J'adore les phalaenopsis, c'est superbe comme orchidées   :love: :love:



Au fait, tu connais l'origine du mot "orchidée?


----------



## ange_63 (8 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, tu connais l'origine du mot "orchidée?



Ha non! Tient tient c'est interessant ce que veut dire _Orchis_ en grec


----------



## mactambour (8 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ha non! Tient tient c'est interessant ce que veut dire _Orchis_ en grec


Un thread de photos ou un cours d'anatomie ???   

ou peut être un cours de rattrapage de grec ???

Oui on sait... 

:love:


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Février 2006)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> Un thread de photos ou un cours d'anatomie ???   :



si quelqu'un peut poster une photo ... ici ou dans autoportrait  Ange sera éclairée :mouais:


----------



## mamyblue (8 Février 2006)

Une dernière, les cygnes venaient vraiment vers nous...


----------



## ange_63 (8 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Une dernière, les cygnes venaient vraiment vers nous...



Les couleurs sont beaucoup plus belles sur celle ci!!


----------



## ficelle (9 Février 2006)

les gloutons contre-attaquent...


----------



## ficelle (9 Février 2006)

les gloutons s'emparent des medias...


----------



## ikiki (9 Février 2006)

Sympa la mise en scène 



L'es moche en blanc l'ipod G5


----------



## esope (9 Février 2006)

un début de série sur les jouets...











La suite bientôt.


----------



## ikiki (9 Février 2006)

--> esope
J'aime bien , mais je crois que l'éclairage devrait être orienté différemment sur la première... c'est pitèt un peu sombre, mais ça n'engage que moi hein!


----------



## esope (9 Février 2006)

> J'aime bien , mais je crois que l'éclairage devrait être orienté différemment sur la première... c'est pitèt un peu sombre, mais ça n'engage que moi hein



Effectivement mais c'est ma première série sur fond blanc immaculé et j'ai déjà dû bidouiller un max en prenant une photo expo normale, une surex d'1 diaph puis une troisième surex de 2 diaph devant une feuille blanche, le tout mixé sur photoshop pour avoir un fond blanc impec et le sujet "correctement" exposé. 

[mode message ON]Si Foguenne passait dans ce fil je voudrais bien savoir comment il s'y prend lui pour avoir un fond si nickel et le sujet nickel aussi comme ça:



>



[/mode message OFF]


----------



## zolive12 (9 Février 2006)

Un film réversible 100asa chagé dans un LOMO LCA reglé sur 25asa, des lumieres, surtout ne pas bouger, clic-clac.... et un developpement croisé... 







Une autre du meme genre... 







Photos faites à Shibyua, Tokyo


----------



## Foguenne (9 Février 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement mais c'est ma première série sur fond blanc immaculé et j'ai déjà dû bidouiller un max en prenant une photo expo normale, une surex d'1 diaph puis une troisième surex de 2 diaph devant une feuille blanche, le tout mixé sur photoshop pour avoir un fond blanc impec et le sujet "correctement" exposé.
> 
> [mode message ON]Si Foguenne passait dans ce fil je voudrais bien savoir comment il s'y prend lui pour avoir un fond si nickel et le sujet nickel aussi comme ça:
> 
> ...



Moi aussi j'aime bien les jouets. 










(là je n'ai pas le temps mais je te fais un explication complète bientôt.  )


----------



## Foguenne (9 Février 2006)

Avant:



			
				esope a dit:
			
		

> un début de série sur les jouets...




Après:






Bien entendu, elle est recomprimée pour le web mais le blanc est là.


----------



## supatofa (9 Février 2006)

une petite série avec ma filleul et mon neveu, qui adorent poser  

et en plus ça suit avec les jouets


----------



## SirDeck (9 Février 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement mais c'est ma première série sur fond blanc immaculé et j'ai déjà dû bidouiller un max en prenant une photo expo normale, une surex d'1 diaph puis une troisième surex de 2 diaph devant une feuille blanche, le tout mixé sur photoshop pour avoir un fond blanc impec et le sujet "correctement" exposé.
> 
> [mode message ON]Si Foguenne passait dans ce fil je voudrais bien savoir comment il s'y prend lui pour avoir un fond si nickel et le sujet nickel aussi comme ça:
> 
> ...



En attendant Paul. 
Personnellement, j'éclaire le fond de manière à avoir un écart d'au moins un cran avec le sujet. Attention, il s'agit d'évaluer la lumière incidente. L'idéal, c'est de mesurer la lumière incidente avec un spotmètre. Mais on peut faire la mesure sur un fond gris neutre avant de le remplacer par le blanc.
Une profondeur de champ qui rend le fond flou facilite encore.
ce qui est bien avec le numérique, c'est que tu peux voir le résultat immédiatement pour corriger. Par contre, je te conseille de sous exposer l'ensemble et de pousser au tirage. Enfin, si tu travailles en RAAAAAWWW. 


Jolie photo Paul 
Jean Michel te donne des courts particuliers ?


----------



## SirDeck (9 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Avant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien sûr il faut traiter sur PSD après :rose: :rose: :love: :love:


----------



## mamyblue (9 Février 2006)

Ne sont-ils pas mignons ses deux enfants.


----------



## mamyblue (9 Février 2006)

Les enfants c'est vraiment merveilleux...


----------



## imimi (9 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Ne sont-ils pas mignons ses deux enfants.


 
Ne serait-il pas judicieux de créer un fil "Vos plus belles photos de famille" ?  
 mamyblue


----------



## jpmiss (9 Février 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Ne serait-il pas judicieux de créer un fil "Vos plus belles photos de famille" ?



Bof je crois pas.
Si non il faudrait faire aussi un fil "vos plus belles photos de cygnes" et un autre "vos plus belles photos de montagne", "les plus belles photos de vos amis qui photographient des lynxs"... On s'en sort plus apres...


----------



## mamyblue (9 Février 2006)

Citation:
Posté par *imimi*
_Ne serait-il pas judicieux de créer un fil "Vos plus belles photos de famille" ?_


Et pourquoi ? juste 2 où 3 photos d'enfants d'une amie, d'autres que moi post aussi des enfants et des adultes. Je vois pas l'utilité de créer un autre fil pour ça...  



jpmiss
Bof je crois pas.
Si non il faudrait faire aussi un fil "vos plus belles photos de cygnes" et un autre "vos plus belles photos de montagne", "les plus belles photos de vos amis qui photographient des lynxs"... On s'en sort plus apres...


 Si tu as quelques choses à dire sur mes photos, fait le par MP,  je préfère et si je dois améliorés quelques choses je le ferais avec grand plaisir.  

Bonne fin de journée!

Mamyblue.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi ? juste 2 où 3 photos d'enfants d'une amie, d'autres que moi post aussi des enfants et des adultes. Je vois pas l'utilité de créer un autre fil pour ça...



c'est bien ce que je dis


----------



## imimi (9 Février 2006)

[mode c'est promis on dégage la piste après ce poste ON]


			
				mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi ? juste 2 où 3 photos d'enfants d'une amie, d'autres que moi post aussi des enfants et des adultes. Je vois pas l'utilité de créer un autre fil pour ça...


 
Il ne fallait pas voir d'attaque personnelle mamyblue   

Il me semble seulement que la création d'un fil pour faire partager aux autres macgéens des petits moments en famille, entre amis, avec son chien, que sais-je encore :mouais:, ne serait pas inutile, mais cela n'engage vraiment que moi, mon idée-à-la-c**-du-moment et mon côté je-range-mes-photos-dans-des-classeurs-bien-précis  .

[mode c'est promis on dégage la piste après ce poste OFF]


----------



## esope (9 Février 2006)

> ce qui est bien avec le numérique, c'est que tu peux voir le résultat immédiatement pour corriger. Par contre, je te conseille de sous exposer l'ensemble et de pousser au tirage. Enfin, si tu travailles en RAAAAAWWW.





> Bien sûr il faut traiter sur PSD après



Ca je le fais déjà,  
merci de vous occuper de moi et pour la peine en voici une nouvelle:




@picouto:
merci beaucoup pour le tuto en MP...


----------



## Foguenne (9 Février 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> En attendant Paul.
> Personnellement, j'éclaire le fond de manière à avoir un écart d'au moins un cran avec le sujet. Attention, il s'agit d'évaluer la lumière incidente. L'idéal, c'est de mesurer la lumière incidente avec un spotmètre. Mais on peut faire la mesure sur un fond gris neutre avant de le remplacer par le blanc.
> Une profondeur de champ qui rend le fond flou facilite encore.
> ce qui est bien avec le numérique, c'est que tu peux voir le résultat immédiatement pour corriger. Par contre, je te conseille de sous exposer l'ensemble et de pousser au tirage. Enfin, si tu travailles en RAAAAAWWW.
> ...



Je n'aurais pas pu être plus clair.  

Jean-Michel m'a effectivement appris énormément de chose dont la façon de faire ce genre de photos.


----------



## mamyblue (9 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien ce que je dis


 
 Oui, mais tous ce qui est en dessous ça me concerne non... Les montagnes, le Lynx etc... 






jpmiss
Bof je crois pas.
Si non il faudrait faire aussi un fil "vos plus belles photos de cygnes" et un autre "vos plus belles photos de montagne", "les plus belles photos de vos amis qui photographient des lynxs"... On s'en sort plus apres...


----------



## jpmiss (9 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais tous ce qui est en dessous ça me concerne non... Les montagnes, le Lynx etc...



On appelle ça de la "taquinerie"...


----------



## alan.a (9 Février 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> L'idéal, c'est de mesurer la lumière incidente avec un spotmètre



Euh ... chez moi un spotmetre mesure la lumière réflechie...

Si tu veux du blanc en arrière plan, il faut le « cramer » et être au delà de 2 IL par rapport à l'exposition de ton ton sujet principal. 
En très gros ta photo aura du contenu de +2.5 à - 4.5.
Au dessus ce sera quasi blanc, en dessous ce sera très sombre

Mais attention, si ton sujet est un peu clair ou un peu sombre, il faudra adapter ta mesure en conséquence, la mesure en lumière incidente ou la mesure reflechie sur un gris à 18 %, c'est une mesure moyenne.


----------



## CarodeDakar (9 Février 2006)

... de trop


----------



## CarodeDakar (9 Février 2006)

Le beau est toujours discutable, selon pour qui beau est 1) de la pierre de Paris 2) un chien 3) un encadrement parfait 4) et une lumière blanche 5) et le jouet Playmobil 6) la montagne 7) le cygne 8) et encore les cygnes et 9) la vache morte en brousse et 

10) Son enfant tirant sur le fil des pêcheurs, croyant les aider.

J'aime ce thread, on y voit plusieurs styles, plusieurs qualités. Mais c'est le professionalisme qui l'emporte, c'est clair  Alors, j'y apprends. Vraiment.

Thanks!


----------



## yvos (9 Février 2006)

ta fille semble déterminée à faire tomber ce satané cocotier! 

bon au fait, il tourne le tuto par MP sur la prise de photo sur fond blanc?   moi aussi j'ai des tas de lego à photographier


----------



## NightWalker (9 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> You've got a mail !


C'est moi le numéro suivant...


----------



## esope (9 Février 2006)

je viens juste de finir de le faire suivre à nightwalker, que picouto me grille au grand jour...:hein: :rose: 

Bon en tout cas un grand merci à Paul   pour ce petit cours à picouto de me l'avoir fais suivre et à tous les autres pour l'intérêt qu'ils y portent...


----------



## yvos (9 Février 2006)

zolive12 a dit:
			
		

> Un film réversible 100asa chagé dans un LOMO LCA reglé sur 25asa, des lumieres, surtout ne pas bouger, clic-clac.... et un developpement croisé...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



super!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais tous ce qui est en dessous ça me concerne non... Les montagnes, le Lynx etc...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en tous cas, je trouve que tu as fait de réels progrès concernant l'insertion des photos


----------



## Foguenne (9 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Vu la tronche de ma boîte à MP
> je vais rendre à César ce qui est à César ... si Paul n'y voit pas d'inconvénient  vu que c'est lui César



Je n'ai fait que recompiler une série d'infos récoltée ici.


----------



## mactambour (9 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai fait que recompiler une série d'infos récoltée ici.



Et c'est toujours bon d'avoir des conseils à mettre en pratique... 

Pour ma part je compte essayer sous peu mais en attendant voici mon petit jouet..  
Puisque jouets il y a !!






Souvenir de WW I !!!

 :love: 
​
C'est pas du Lego... mais presque..


----------



## BooBoo (9 Février 2006)

c'est quoi le calque qu'il faut utiliser pour transformer des canards en plastique en litchi ?
:mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai fait que recompiler une série d'infos récoltée ici.


Tout ça pour prendre des photos de litchis?
Oah l'aut'éh, ils sont tous fous ici!!


----------



## mistertitan (10 Février 2006)




----------



## macmarco (10 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Vu la tronche de ma boîte à MP
> je vais rendre à César ce qui est à César ... si Paul n'y voit pas d'inconvénient  vu que c'est lui César






C'est le genre de chose qui irait très bien là.


----------



## ikiki (10 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'est le genre de chose qui irait très bien là.




Exactement! 

Instructive ton explication Foguenne


----------



## zolive12 (10 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> super!


Mais j'ai pas de mérite, j'ai rien retouché sous photoshop ... elles sortent direct du scan 
(back to the roots)
Mais je vais tacher d'apprendre a me servir des filtres et tout le tintoin pour avoir un joli fond noir immaculé !!!


----------



## Le Gognol (10 Février 2006)

'

J'ai jamais eu l'occasion de faire ce genre de photos d'objets sur fond blanc mais instinctivement j'aurais tout simplement fait une mesure en mode "spot" sur l'objet en question... Me trompe-je ?

'+


----------



## macinside (10 Février 2006)

et une serie de noir et blanc


----------



## Foguenne (10 Février 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> J'ai jamais eu l'occasion de faire ce genre de photos d'objets sur fond blanc mais instinctivement j'aurais tout simplement fait une mesure en mode "spot" sur l'objet en question... Me trompe-je ?
> 
> '+



Non, c'est comme ça que je fais aussi, mise au point sur l'objet et si possible sur une partie sombre histoire que le blanc soit sur-ex.


----------



## ikiki (10 Février 2006)

Noir et blanc pour moi aussi, encore ...
Deux sélection de mon dernier film (ilford HP5)
C'est un masque dans une boutique près de Denfer Rochereau il me semble...
Vous préférez quel cadrage?


----------



## yvos (10 Février 2006)

à côté du boulot


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2006)

yeah!


----------



## Craquounette (10 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> à côté du boulot



Alors ça..... Superbe....


----------



## SirDeck (10 Février 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Euh ... chez moi un spotmetre mesure la lumière réflechie...
> 
> Si tu veux du blanc en arrière plan, il faut le « cramer » et être au delà de 2 IL par rapport à l'exposition de ton ton sujet principal.
> En très gros ta photo aura du contenu de +2.5 à - 4.5.
> ...



Voilà ce que c'est de poster un peu vite entre deux tartines le matin :rose: :rose: 
Tu as évidemment raison. Je pensais flashmetre.  
Merci pour ces précisions. Je suppose que si on éclaire encore plus le fond blanc on fini par l'utiliser comme éclairage...


----------



## macmarco (10 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> à côté du boulot
> 
> ​






			
				******* a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à yvos.​




Comme par hasard ! 


Yvos


----------



## mistertitan (10 Février 2006)

toujours Noir et Blanc.
En même temps, je ne fait quasiment que ça.


----------



## Cyber666 (10 Février 2006)

ma source d'inspiration principale : la mer


----------



## NightWalker (10 Février 2006)

jolie


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2006)

Cyber666 a dit:
			
		

> ma source d'inspiration principale : la mer


D'habitude on engueule les nouveaux posteurs parce que leurs photos sont trop grandes et là bah je trouve que 400 pixels de large c'est un peu petit. Cette photo mérite bien 150 pixels de plus en largeur


----------



## WebOliver (11 Février 2006)

​


----------



## pim (11 Février 2006)

On dirais que les montagnes ont allumé leurs réacteurs et qu'elles  vont décoller pour l'espace.

Mince ma moquette


----------



## mado (11 Février 2006)

Bleu profond 

Pfff, ça donne envie d'aller voir les montagnes de près, de prendre quelques jours pour souffler...


----------



## mamyblue (11 Février 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Bleu profond
> 
> Pfff, ça donne envie d'aller voir les montagnes de près, de prendre quelques jours pour souffler...


 




 Oh oui, partir là-bas de l'autre côté vers les lumières et les montagnes, ça serait vraiment le rêve.   Etre là- bas sans rien faire et se laisser vivre sans les soucis de la vie de tous les jours.   Et comme tu dis on pourrait souffler un peu  ​


----------



## Cyber666 (11 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> D'habitude on engueule les nouveaux posteurs parce que leurs photos sont trop grandes et là bah je trouve que 400 pixels de large c'est un peu petit. Cette photo mérite bien 150 pixels de plus en largeur


le truc est que je me suis déjà fait ouspiller pour avoir mis une photo trop grande  du coup je joue la sécurité...


----------



## jpmiss (11 Février 2006)

Cyber666 a dit:
			
		

> le truc est que je me suis déjà fait ouspiller pour avoir mis une photo trop grande  du coup je joue la sécurité...




Dison qu'a 550 pixel de dimension max tu ne te fera jamais ouspiller 

WebO: T'as pas essayé avec une pose un peu plus longue pour éclaircir un tout petit peu plus


----------



## WebOliver (11 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> WebO: T'as pas essayé avec une pose un peu plus longue pour éclaircir un tout petit peu plus



Je refais un essai cette nuit... si elle me le permet*.  Mais j'aimais bien ce côté clair, mais pas trop. 

*C'est que ça caille aussi hein.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je refais un essai cette nuit... si elle me le permet*.  Mais j'aimais bien ce côté clair, mais pas trop.



Moi aussi, c'est juste pour voir. 
Des fois ça rend bien aussi avec un peu plus de lumière.
Tu avais un temps de pose de combien?


----------



## WebOliver (11 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, c'est juste pour voir.
> Des fois ça rend bien aussi avec un peu plus de lumière.
> Tu avais un temps de pose de combien?



Un peu moins de 5 secondes.  Un autre essai de la nuit dernière.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Février 2006)

A mon gout celle ci est mieux meme si tu as plus de bruit. Tu as du augmenter la sensibilité sans modifier le temps de pause nan? Je dis ca parce que les étoiles font des points et non des petits trais. Or ca va tres vite a apparaitre: dès 15 a 20 sec de pause ça commence a se voir


----------



## WebOliver (11 Février 2006)

J'étais à 800 ISO, oui. C'est trop?


----------



## jpmiss (11 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'étais à 800 ISO, oui. C'est trop?



Bah disons que j'aurais tendance a faire un compromis iso/temps de pause. Un truc comme 200 Iso et pause 20 à 30 s comme sur celle là:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Février 2006)

Concert de Clarika ,hier soir


----------



## jpmiss (11 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Concert de Clarika ,hier soir



j'aime beaucoup la lumiere de la 2nd :


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup la lumiere de la 2nd :




ouai...
sont bien vos photos de nuit a toi et webo
faites un concours? 

C le cap d'antibes, Hein?

webo C le lac ...

j'aime bien ces deux endroits...

postez encore les amis ,je m'en lasse pas..


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Février 2006)

une autre


----------



## mamyblue (11 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> une autre


Très belle photo.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Février 2006)

et les dernieres ,


----------



## yvos (11 Février 2006)

sympa l'effet sur la dernière


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Très belle photo.



mici bc !

j'attends un plug in qui gicle le bruit de maniere extraordinaire, sans toucher au restee de l'image...

http://www.imagenomic.com/download.asp

72 euros en version pro ,mais ca les vaut


----------



## yvos (11 Février 2006)

quel type d'objectif as tu utilisé et quelle sensibilité?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> quel type d'objectif as tu utilisé et quelle sensibilité?



50 mm 1,4 Nikkor ,toutes les photos a 400 ISO ...

il arrache cet objectif...

je l'ai depuis peu ainsi que le 35 mm a 2 en complément du 85 1,8...

j'oublie mes zooms avec çà...


----------



## CarodeDakar (11 Février 2006)

Tres tres impressionnee...  par les paysages de nuit et les photos de Clarika.

Ca donne le gout tres tres fort de m equiper et d<apprendre.


----------



## Warflo (11 Février 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Février 2006)

voila, une version définitive ,plusieurs calques et masque de fusion plus tard...


----------



## SirDeck (11 Février 2006)

Joli travail de mise en valeur.
Tu as un "Avant" "Après". Tu peux passer *Côté cuisine*


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2006)

Re


----------



## WebOliver (12 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bah disons que j'aurais tendance a faire un compromis iso/temps de pause. Un truc comme 200 Iso et pause 20 à 30 s comme sur celle là:



Bon, ben pas de bol, cette nuit, ça n'est pas aussi clair et dégagé que la nuit précédente.  

Sinon, sympa les photos de Clarika...


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Février 2006)

'

Dans la série "noir et blanc argentique" (400 TX)...






'+


----------



## mamyblue (12 Février 2006)

Avec de la récupération, boîtes, gobelets, bouteilles etc...













Celle là est un peu trouble, oui en la faisant plus petite, j'ai pas pû la corriger


​


----------



## mamyblue (12 Février 2006)

Avec de la récupération, boîtes, gobelets, bouteilles etc...





​













​


----------



## jpmiss (12 Février 2006)

Warflo 

La mer etait d'un bleu incroyable cet aprem'






En meme temps y a encore de la neige sur les hauteurs :love:






photos prise a 10 min d'intervalle


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Warflo
> 
> La mer etait d'un bleu incroyable cet aprem'
> 
> ...



rhaaaaaa,la chaaaaaaance....
la baie des anges!!!
quelle chance quand meme...
ici a Metz on a pas vu le thermometre remonter au dessus de 10° depuis début Novembre...
et il était plus souvent en desssous de 5 qu'au dessus...
profite veinard...


----------



## jpmiss (12 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> profite veinard...



Je sais. Et je m'en rend d'autant plus compte que j'avais quitté la région depuis 11 ans. 

Après le bleu, le vert:


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Février 2006)

De très belles photos de nuit et de concert


----------



## jpmiss (12 Février 2006)

Du jaune


----------



## IceandFire (12 Février 2006)

toi tu as lu le dernier chasseur d'images   avec les séries


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2006)

(encore) Du bleu...





(le spectacle de Pietragala)


----------



## jpmiss (12 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> toi tu as lu le dernier chasseur d'images   avec les séries



meme pas


----------



## mamyblue (12 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Du jaune


J'aime bien.


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Février 2006)




----------



## esope (12 Février 2006)

une maison abandonnée par chez moi


----------



## IceandFire (12 Février 2006)

La chasse je la conçois comme ça ... au 400 mm  
Fait ce matin...
Ps : noté les micros goutelettes d'eau...


----------



## yvos (12 Février 2006)

tu frimes un peu avec tes goutelettes, là, nan?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> La chasse je la conçois comme ça ... au 400 mm
> Fait ce matin...
> Ps : noté les micros goutelettes d'eau...



ah ben oui au 400 évidement...


----------



## jpmiss (12 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> La chasse je la conçois comme ça ...


Ca doit pas être dégueux a la broche...  

Bon j'ai refait un nouvelle présentation de mes fenetres jaunes pour mieux voir les bas reliefs:


----------



## IceandFire (12 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu frimes un peu avec tes goutelettes, là, nan?



non  mais c'est qu'avec la compression web ca perd vachement


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> La chasse je la conçois comme ça ... au 400 mm
> Fait ce matin...
> Ps : noté les micros goutelettes d'eau...



j'ai que 300 mm  mais un canon L avec un extendeur 1,4 :love: :rose:


----------



## IceandFire (12 Février 2006)

frimeur vas !  :love:  
ps : en plus ca te fais un 420


----------



## macinside (12 Février 2006)

si ils fait beau j'irais bien taquiner les avions dimanche prochain et sur le 300 ça va me faire un équivalent 672 mm f5,6 :love: donc pas en dessous du 1/1000 de seconde ou en filé :rateau:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Février 2006)

au fait c'est pas des gouttes d'eau sur la tete du canard ,c'est la sueur :il a la grippe aviaaaaaaaire!!!:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## IceandFire (12 Février 2006)

non la grippe bavière il est germanique !!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> non la grippe bavière il est germanique !!!



exeeeeeellent !


----------



## Franswa (12 Février 2006)

Un peu de motocross


----------



## Warflo (12 Février 2006)

Wahou.
Ça décoife


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Wahou.
> Ça décoife




mais C tout piti...
ta droit a plus grand ,tu sais
super moto qui vole !


----------



## Franswa (12 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> mais C tout piti...
> ta droit a plus grand ,tu sais
> super moto qui vole !


Oui mais j'avais pas envie de refaire encore un format plus grand donc j'ai mis le lien de l'album comme ça c'est plus simple


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Février 2006)

allez une deuxieme qui a eu droit au tirage Epson R2400 tt a l'heure


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Février 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais j'avais pas envie de refaire encore un format plus grand donc j'ai mis le lien de l'album comme ça c'est plus simple




minimum au 1/1000 e de sec?
pitete plus?


----------



## IceandFire (12 Février 2006)

ah la mere clarika !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Février 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ah la mere clarika !



yep ,CT bien son concert ...
ptite salle pas trop fort ,superbe lumière ,bien ....

C sympa ce qu'elle fait...


----------



## Franswa (12 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> minimum au 1/1000 e de sec?
> pitete plus?


1/500 sec
f/11

Oui, c'est pas très réglé  Ça aurait été mieux avec un temps d'exposition plus court :rose: Mais dans l'action...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Février 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> 1/500 sec
> f/11
> 
> Oui, c'est pas très réglé  Ça aurait été mieux avec un temps d'exposition plus court :rose: Mais dans l'action...



bah ,non 1/500 e çà peut suffire si la moto était au sommet de sa trajectoire parabolique [mode prof de physique]


----------



## superyoyo (12 Février 2006)

Une tof de mon bureau, tout nouveau, tout beau :


----------



## mamyblue (12 Février 2006)

superyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Une tof de mon bureau, tout nouveau, tout beau :


Vraiment magnifique... J'aime beaucoup.


----------



## superyoyo (12 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment magnifique... J'aime beaucoup.



La classe internationale étant d'avoir une feuille blanche pour tapis de souris.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Février 2006)

superyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Une tof de mon bureau, tout nouveau, tout beau :



yen a ki sfournissent chez IKEA...
le panier au look G5 a gauche ,G le meme mais a droite du display 20"


----------



## CarodeDakar (13 Février 2006)

Tentative de cadrage, quoique au final, vu que la petite bouge trop, c'est le moment particulier qui fait l'effet que je recherchais.

Et la lumiere de fin de journee.


----------



## mamyblue (13 Février 2006)

Le chalet est dans l'obscurité, alors que la montagne est éclairée...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Février 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Le chalet est dans l'obscurité, alors que la montagne est éclairée...



si C du raw ,devpt deux images ,une normale et une en + IL pour récuperer dans les ombres...
apres tu fais un calque par copié collé puis un masquage 
l'avantage du RAW 

sinon ,c'est ou ce paysage?
il me semble reconnaitre, mais souvent les montagnes se ressemblent!


----------



## alan.a (13 Février 2006)

Un chalet ... c'est pas un mayen plutôt


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



la haaaaaut sur la montagnEU ... 
belle montagne


----------



## mamyblue (13 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> si C du raw ,devpt deux images ,une normale et une en + IL pour récuperer dans les ombres...
> apres tu fais un calque par copié collé puis un masquage
> l'avantage du RAW
> 
> ...


 

 J'ai pas encore assez de pratique, j'ai l'ordi depuis peu et j'apprend tous les jours.Je ne sais pas d'où tu viens, mais la photo viens du Valais. Merci bcp d'être intervenue c'est Je fais bcp de photos et suivant où je vais, je suis tjrs acc. par mon frère qui est prof. de ski à Verbier et j'ai bcp de chance car il connait très bien la montagne, pour moi qui adore faire des photos c'est  Pour le reste je débute...  Toi tu es spécialiste en tout, bravo!.    



alan.a  Un chalet ... c'est pas un mayen plutôt 



 Je vois que c'est ton plaisir de contrarier Mayen où chalet, tu peux choisir...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> la haaaaaut sur la montagnEU ...
> belle montagne



Merci. Une autre tout à l'heure, mais j'en suis moins content. Trop de bruit.


----------



## supatofa (13 Février 2006)

je remets sur le tapis...

vous en pensez quoi ? cadrage, couleurs...


toujours vivifiant les photos de montagnes, surtout pour moi qui habite le plat pays...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2006)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> je remets sur le tapis...
> 
> vous en pensez quoi ? cadrage, couleurs...
> 
> ...



J'aime bien la deuxième, le cadrage est sympa, ainsi que le regard. 

Par contre, à l'arrière-plan... il s'est pris une beigne?


----------



## supatofa (13 Février 2006)

une petite séance de nettoyage (goûter oblige) avant la prise de ma filleul, mais dans le champs...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Merci. Une autre tout à l'heure, mais j'en suis moins content. Trop de bruit.



je l'ai dit ,achete çà :

noiseware
72 euros çà fait des miracles....
la version simple est moins cher ,mais ne gere pas le 16 bits /couches...
donc j'ai pris la version pro...
c'est nickel ce truc...


----------



## WebOliver (13 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai dit ,achete çà :
> 
> noiseware
> 72 euros çà fait des miracles....
> ...



J'avais vu. En fait, là j'ai super bidouillé la photo...  Le 20D gère très bien le bruit en principe.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux nous faire un avant / après de ce plug-in ?




oui mais ici on peut poster que en petit donc on verra pas trop ...

voici apres  traitement






et encore j'ai pas poussé...
j'aurai pu ...
meme poussé a fond on garde encore presque tous les détails...
le meilleur anti bruit que j'ai pu tester...

magnifique cette photo...
ca donne envie d'aller en montagne pour des vues pareilles...


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux nous faire un avant / après de ce plug-in ?



Voir ici 

C'est vrai que ca a l'air éfficace mais bon 70 Euros c'est pas donné...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Voir ici
> 
> C'est vrai que ca a l'air éfficace mais bon 70 Euros c'est pas donné...




ouai mais quand j'ai vu ce que çà donne ,j'ai pas hésité une seule seconde...


----------



## Pitchoune (13 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Merci. Une autre tout à l'heure, mais j'en suis moins content. Trop de bruit.



Baisse le son  :hein:

Bon, ok, je sors :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2006)

Un bas relief dans une petite ruelle du vieux Nice:


----------



## yvos (13 Février 2006)

t'es mur pour nous faire une galerie thématique, toi


----------



## fetzoo (13 Février 2006)

Qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## BooBoo (13 Février 2006)

pour continuer dans les bas relief...
prisent le 10 Décembre dernier à 10h30
la lumière était superbe ce samedi matin là


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Février 2006)

BooBoo a dit:
			
		

> pour continuer dans les bas relief...
> prisent le 10 Décembre dernier à 10h30
> la lumière était superbe ce samedi matin là



touriste japonais va ! {


----------



## Frodo_The_Hobbit (13 Février 2006)

Allé je m'y colle  Cliquez pour agrandir 




04/12/2005 Petite ile au large de la thaïlande 



Un petit temple sympatique


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2006)

Frodo_The_Hobbit a dit:
			
		

> 04/12/2005 Petite ile au large de la thaïlande
> Un petit temple sympatique



Petits? 2403 pix de large?   t'as un écrand de combien de pieds?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Petits? 2403 pix de large?   t'as un écrand de combien de pieds?


bientot on mesurera les écrans en pieds alors ?
fait combien ton écran ?
4 pieds ,pourquoi?
question odeurs ,heu faudra il se reculer? ...


----------



## Frodo_The_Hobbit (13 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Petits? 2403 pix de large?   t'as un écrand de combien de pieds?



Heee il fait 15 doigts  mais j'ai un 20 doigts qui moisi sur ma dreamcast


----------



## jpmiss (13 Février 2006)

Je continue mon shooting intensif du vieux Nice:










Pour ces lumières difficiles le raw ca change vraiment la vie


----------



## Luc G (13 Février 2006)

Vu l'embourgeoisement généralisé de tous ces urbains, un peu de mur rural, je dirais même de mur gascon.


----------



## nico/ (14 Février 2006)

un autre monde est possible ?
​


----------



## Luc G (14 Février 2006)

Et Monsieur UBB qui ne veut pas de mes smileys !

  

Ah ! quand même !


----------



## ange_63 (14 Février 2006)

:love:


----------



## mamyblue (14 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :love:


 
Superbe rose


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2006)

Au naturel elle doit etre pas mal mais là elle est un peu floue et l'exposition est bizarre.


----------



## Luc G (14 Février 2006)

En Lozère, pur les roses il faudra attendre  et même pour ça, encore un mois ou deux :






Par ici, les mimosas ont démarré mais je n'avais pas encore repéré d'amandiers en fleurs la semaine dernière, ils traînent cette année (e week-end, vu que j'étais au haut-pays, pas d'amandiers ).


----------



## ange_63 (14 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Au naturel elle doit etre pas mal mais là elle est un peu floue et l'exposition est bizarre.



Elle est prise à contre jour c'est pour ça que l'exposition est bizararre  :rose: 
Pour le flou c'est dû à ma webCam (je n'ai pas d'appareil photo! )


----------



## Luc G (14 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> (je n'ai pas d'appareil photo! )


même pas un argentique ?   

Y a pas que le numérique dans la vie (d'ailleurs, je n'en ai pas encore non plus )


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Pour le flou c'est dû à ma webCam (je n'ai pas d'appareil photo! )


Ah ben ceci explique celà 
Pour la prochaine St Valentin fais toi offrir un APN plutot que des roses


----------



## ange_63 (14 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben ceci explique celà
> Pour la prochaine St Valentin fais toi offrir un APN plutot que des roses



:love: Oui certe ça me ferait extrèmement plaisir:love:  mais c'est pas le même budget!!! :affraid: 
Non on demande ça mon Noël pas pour la St Valentin! C'est déjà très bien des fleurs!!! (il y a pensé à 900 km de distance  :love: )


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> C'est déjà très bien des fleurs!!! (il y a pensé à 900 km de distance  :love: )


iCal + interflora.com + Carte Bancaire...
Fastoche.


----------



## ange_63 (14 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> même pas un argentique ?
> 
> Y a pas que le numérique dans la vie (d'ailleurs, je n'en ai pas encore non plus )




Non même pas! il ne reste plus que les appareils jettables...:hein: :rateau:


----------



## ange_63 (14 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> iCal + interflora.com + Carte Bancaire...
> Fastoche.


Pas iCal!!! il est sur PC 
Oui fastoche mais il n'était pas obligé! C'est gentil tout plein :love: 
C'est notre première en+


----------



## mamyblue (14 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> :love:


 
Moi je trouve cette rose originale  
​


----------



## ikiki (14 Février 2006)

Vala une autre rose...





Mais c'est pas pour mimi 
Pas de ça ici


----------



## nico/ (14 Février 2006)

spécial saint valentin :




​


----------



## alan.a (14 Février 2006)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> spécial saint valentin :





			
				ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> C'est notre première en+



Pfiou ...

Nous c'est notre 13 eme alors bon ... les fleufleurs ...

Elle a eu ça, pour faire mes vidanges sur la moto.


----------



## ange_63 (14 Février 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pfiou ...
> 
> Nous c'est notre 13 eme alors bon ... les fleufleurs ...
> 
> Elle a eu ça, pour faire mes vidanges sur la moto.




  Ha oui en effet!... chacun son truc!


----------



## yvos (14 Février 2006)

ça tombe bien, je cherchais un idée cadeau


----------



## jpmiss (14 Février 2006)

En pleine forme alan aujourd'hui


----------



## alan.a (14 Février 2006)

Je comprends pas, moi j'ai eu ça :






C'est bon signe ?


----------



## yvos (14 Février 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends pas, moi j'ai eu ça :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



très belle photo en tout cas  
as-tu utilisé la fameuse technique scarabeienne de la pipette ou est-ce un éclairage particulier qui te permet de faire ce fond blanc ?  :rateau:


----------



## mamyblue (14 Février 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Pfiou ...
> 
> Nous c'est notre 13 eme alors bon ... les fleufleurs ...
> 
> Elle a eu ça, pour faire mes vidanges sur la moto.


 

 Et ben la pauvre, elle est pas gâtée, car finalement le cadeau que tu lui fait... Ben il est pour toi :rateau:   Et puis les fleurs ont les reçois tjrs aves plaisir. :love: 

Par contre je comprend pas non plus pourquoi tu as reçu ça  







C'est bizarre...


----------



## nikolo (14 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> as-tu utilisé la fameuse technique scarabeienne de la pipette  :rateau:


 
c'est quoi sa technique?

c'est pour reproduire un truc comme cela (bon la le fond est pas trop blanc):


----------



## yvos (14 Février 2006)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi sa technique?
> 
> c'est pour reproduire un truc comme cela (bon la le fond est pas trop blanc):



c'est ça 
(en l'occurence, c'était plutôt une blague)


----------



## GroDan (14 Février 2006)

Puisqu'on parle de fleufleurs et de cacadeaux, je vous offre celle ci extraite d'un petit reportage faite en allergo au CHU de Nancy.


----------



## fanou (14 Février 2006)

c'est l'heure de la sieste...


----------



## SFONE (14 Février 2006)

**************
C'est l'heure de flinguer les méchants !
Pan ! :rateau: 
**************





**************
.Sayf.


----------



## jahrom (14 Février 2006)

L'envers du décor...


----------



## jahrom (14 Février 2006)

Paris plage, la vraie.


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Février 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Paris plage, la vraie.




Tiens j'ai déjà du prendre un verre au café en face si je ne me trompe pas !


----------



## superyoyo (14 Février 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Paris plage, la vraie.



C'est vers où plus exactement ?


----------



## yvos (14 Février 2006)

quai de Jemmape, canal st martin..dans le Xème arrondissement


----------



## jahrom (14 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> quai de Jemmape, canal st martin..dans le Xème arrondissement



Exact.

La rue en face est la rue Alexandre Parodi.

J'adore ce quartier :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Février 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Exact.
> 
> La rue en face est la rue Alexandre Parodi.
> 
> J'adore ce quartier :love:




J'y suis bien allé alors !


----------



## yvos (14 Février 2006)

t'es curé pour pouvoir monter là haut??


----------



## SFONE (14 Février 2006)

Mais où est le photographe ?
je dirais en bas à gauche, la petite ombre noire... non ?

edit: mais non ! suis-je bête ! la photo est prise en biais, tu ne peux pas apparaître sur la photo !
pardon ! :8


----------



## jahrom (14 Février 2006)

SFONE a dit:
			
		

> suis-je bête !



Oui. 


Les plaques d'égout de Barcelone...


----------



## yvos (14 Février 2006)

ils ont des égouts depuis 1999...c'est beau le progrès ...La Lionesa, c'est une couverture pour la Lyonnaise des eaux?


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'es curé pour pouvoir monter là haut??




Pas encore  
Faut juste jouer au touriste !

Au fait Yvos, tu connaitrais pas un Maurice G. ?








PS : J'y retourne la semaine prochaine !


----------



## yvos (14 Février 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Pas encore
> Faut juste jouer au touriste !
> 
> Au fait Yvos, tu connaitrais pas un Maurice G. ?
> ...



nope, à part en lecture 

je sens qu'on va voir plein de nouvelles photos de NY :love:


----------



## jahrom (14 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ils ont des égouts depuis 1999...c'est beau le progrès ...



Non les égouts y sont depuis longtemps. Mais depuis 1999 ils y ont mis des plaques. 

C'est comme les chiottes turques. A l'origine c'est une invention des Belges. Mais c'est les turques qui ont mis un trou au milieu 200 ans après...


----------



## valoriel (15 Février 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est comme les chiottes turques. A l'origine c'est une invention des Belges. Mais c'est les turques qui ont mis un trou au milieu 200 ans après...


et les français ont rajouté un tunnel pour pas le louper 

et j'aimerais bien poster mes premières photos ici, mais vBull me fait des misères... :hein:


----------



## macmarco (15 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ...et j'aimerais bien poster mes premières photos ici, mais vBull me fait des misères... :hein:




Rôôoh le vilain !  




Quelles misères ?


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2006)

Punaise quelle belle page! :love:


----------



## valoriel (15 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Quelles misères?


du genre:


> Sorry, this image type (8) is not supported yet.



pour info: image en noir et blanc, environ 150ko et enregistrée en .jpg! même erreur avec du .jpeg...

 :mouais: :hein:


----------



## ikiki (15 Février 2006)

valo
T'as acquis un ixius 750 finalement? 

Hate de voir tes clichés.
Sont bien en jpg ou png tes photos ? 

Tu procède via ta galerie? 
Parce que un truc bizarre, moi je ne vois plus les liens sous les avatars...


----------



## Luc G (15 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ils ont des égouts depuis 1999...c'est beau le progrès



Dans les Corbières, pas si loin de Barcelone, ils avaient déjà des chiottes élaborés au XIIIe siècle et un trou d'origine (bon aujourd'hui, il y a en plus l'aération sur l'arrière, un peu exagérée peut-être  Mieux vaut ne pas se tromper de sens en cherchant la porte )






Enfin, les petits curieux (à condition d'avoir de bons yeux) noteront le pot de fleurs naturel en bas à droite. La civilisation des troubadours, c'était quelque chose quand même


----------



## pilou114 (15 Février 2006)

sa c'est de l'art 




Tu es gentil mais tu ferais bien de lire le titre du sujet ç-à-d:"Postez vos plus belles photos"
Pas la peine de poursuivre de cette façon. 

Foguenne


----------



## WebOliver (15 Février 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2006)

Jolie profondeur de champs  

Le cours saleya a la fin du marché:






Et apres un bon coup de jet d'eau:


----------



## macmarco (15 Février 2006)

Brocéliande, la fontaine de Barenton :


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2006)

Ah ouais! 
Il etait quelle heure?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais!
> Il etait quelle heure?



Merci l'Exif: il était 14h04 le 16 février 2006.


----------



## ikiki (16 Février 2006)

De bien jolies photos encore messieurs 
En voici deux prises ce week-end dans le parc du chateau de Fontainebleau... j'aimais bien la lumière.





​





Je me suis même enfin essayé à mettre des cadres, avec imagewell, mais ça creuse les photos. Il y a un moyen pour ajouter le cadre à l'extérieur? je n'y arrive pas :rose: 
​


----------



## yvos (16 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Merci l'Exif: il était 14h04 le 16 février 2006.



prise à 14h04, postée à 14h11, avec cadre et tout le reste, ya rien à dire, c'est l'efficacité pure...

tu as donc concrètement ce spectacle depuis le boulot..classse...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu as donc concrètement ce spectacle depuis le boulot..classse...



 Non, c'est pas mon boulot...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



Magnifique Olivier


----------



## Craquounette (16 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



Ca me fait mal de le dire... Mais bon... Allez... J'avoue... Y a une sacrée lumière (même sous le brouillard  )

 

Moi je trouve que l'ambiance est "magique"... Si tu fermes les yeux, suis sure que tu vois une fée sortir de la brume...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2006)

Merci pour vos commentaires.   Je profite: plus que 15 jours, et fini cette belle vue... 



			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait mal de le dire... Mais bon... Allez... J'avoue... Y a une sacrée lumière (même sous le brouillard  )
> 
> Moi je trouve que l'ambiance est "magique"... Si tu fermes les yeux, suis sure que tu vois une fée sortir de la brume...



Ça fait mal: je comprends, là-haut dans la grisaille, où on voit pas à 10 mètres.


----------



## ange_63 (16 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>




Très joli en effet!    

C'est p'être cardé un poil trop à ras de la montage en haut de la photo...:rose: Mais bon c'est très  Waouuu quand même!


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Très joli en effet!
> 
> C'est p'être cardé un poil trop à ras de la montage en haut de la photo...:rose: Mais bon c'est très  Waouuu quand même!


Nan moi j'aime bien son cadrage d'autant que j'ai l'impression qu'au dessus ca devait etre dans les nuages


----------



## yvos (16 Février 2006)

c'est sympa, Nice

un petit coup de pipette  :


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est sympa, Nice



Tu le dis si t'en a marre.


----------



## yvos (16 Février 2006)

heu...je sais plus vraiment...disons que l'ai pris une lampe de chevet et je l'ai pointé vers le collier qui apporte quasi toute la lumière (j'ai aussi un éclairage de spot de cuisine  ) ..le blanc réapparait bien après correction du raw  surexposé, mais bon, c'est un peu artificiel tout ça quand même


----------



## yvos (16 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu le dis si t'en a marre.



non, pas du tout, et d'autant plus que je ne connais pas..ça donne envie d'aller y faire un tour


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> non, pas du tout, et d'autant plus que je ne connais pas..ça donne envie d'aller y faire un tour




J'irai lorsqu'ils auront fini la rénovation de la  mairie, du tram, de la place libération et de la médiathèqe...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Très joli en effet!
> 
> C'est p'être cardé un poil trop à ras de la montage en haut de la photo...:rose: Mais bon c'est très  Waouuu quand même!



Oui, un poil trop à ras... je l'ai légèrement redressée, ce qui a fait perdre un peu de matière en-haut... 

... mais de toute manière, c'était dans les nuages, alors.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> J'irai lorsqu'ils auront fini la rénovation de la  mairie, du tram, de la place libération et de la médiathèqe...


C'est vrai que c'est un beau bordel en ce moment


----------



## pim (16 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, un poil trop à ras... je l'ai légèrement redressée, ce qui a fait perdre un peu de matière en-haut...
> 
> ... mais de toute manière, c'était dans les nuages, alors.


C'est la faute des montagnes. Elles sont trop hautes ! 

Tu n'aurais pas eut ce problème en Auvergne


----------



## ange_63 (16 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> C'est la faute des montagnes. Elles sont trop hautes !
> 
> Tu n'aurais pas eut ce problème en Auvergne




Certe elles ne sont pas très haute par chez nous mais des nuages on en a aussi!!! 
Surtout aujourd'hui


----------



## Craquounette (16 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Certe elles ne sont pas très haute par chez nous mais des nuages on en a aussi!!!
> Surtout aujourd'hui



Pas très haute pas très haute, tout est relatif... Quand tu pars du fond du Puy de Dôme et que tu montes jusqu'au sommet à  pied.... C'est pas court non plus 

Mais vos montagnes sont belles quand même


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Pas très haute pas très haute, tout est relatif... Quand tu pars du fond du Puy de Dôme et que tu montes jusqu'au sommet à  pied.... C'est pas court non plus
> 
> Mais vos montagnes sont belles quand même



C'est vrai que j'aimais bien les survoller quand j'en avais encore le temps:


----------



## SirDeck (16 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> heu...je sais plus vraiment...disons que l'ai pris une lampe de chevet et je l'ai pointé vers le collier qui apporte quasi toute la lumière (j'ai aussi un éclairage de spot de cuisine  ) ..le blanc réapparait bien après correction du raw  surexposé, mais bon, c'est un peu artificiel tout ça quand même
> 
> 
> Qu'est ce qui n'est pas artificiel dans une photo ?   :mouais:


----------



## Craquounette (16 Février 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qui n'est pas artificiel dans une photo ?   :mouais:



Le photographe ?


----------



## ange_63 (16 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que j'aimais bien les survoller quand j'en avais encore le temps:




Ha vi c'est bein chez nous ça :love: 
Le pariou, le puy de Dôme... :love: 

Quelle chance d'avoir pu les voir d'en haut!


----------



## Luc G (16 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Ha vi c'est bein chez nous ça :love:
> Le pariou, le puy de Dôme... :love:



T'est sûr que c'est le Pariou au premier plan ?  

Moi, il me semble que c'est pas comme ça qu'il s'appelle
C'est vrai qu'il y a le pariou derrière mais on le voit pas trop bien là.
Et moi, j'aime bien le Puy de Côme aussi.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, j'aime bien le Puy de Côme aussi.



C'est mon préféré avec son double cratère. 
Et sur la 1ere photo c'est le sommet du Sancy


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2006)

Ça donne encore envie de revenir par là-bas...  Et quand y fait beau...  Et de jour.  :love:


----------



## nico/ (17 Février 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2006)

Moi aussi je peux poster des photos de bitte


----------



## Luc G (17 Février 2006)

Le guide Michelin s'arrête à 3 étoiles. Au-dessus, c'est de la vantardise.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Le guide Michelin s'arrête à 3 étoiles. Au-dessus, c'est de la vantardise.


Vbulletin est tellement con qu'il refusait le nom de mon image. J'ai du le changer pour que ca passe


----------



## yvos (17 Février 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qui n'est pas artificiel dans une photo ?   :mouais:



je parlais surtout du coup de la pipette auquel j'ai eu aussi recours


----------



## leon1983 (17 Février 2006)

une petite photo de mon dernier passage à la capitale ici


----------



## ikiki (17 Février 2006)

leon1983 a dit:
			
		

> une petite photo de mon dernier passage à la capitale ici



Sympa, et original ce cadre, j'aime bien l'effet


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2006)

leon1983 a dit:
			
		

> une petite photo de mon dernier passage à la capitale ici


Elle est jolie cette photo, tu devrais la poster directement dans le fil:


----------



## nikolo (17 Février 2006)

effectivementsur cette photo le cadre va bien mais quand tu vas dans la galerie qu'il a fait avec le logiciel Galerie, certaines photos ne merite pas ce cadre.


----------



## yvos (17 Février 2006)

+2 

edit: je rajoute une tof pour ce que ça fasse moins floude


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Février 2006)

j'ai un D70 et un D50 ...mais aussi un Sony Ericsson k600i qui prend des photos! 


[mode joke ]


----------



## yvos (17 Février 2006)

c'est pas mal pour un téléphone 

le D70, il reçoit les SMS?


----------



## jahrom (17 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un D70 et un D50 ...mais aussi un Sony Ericsson k600i qui prend des photos!
> 
> 
> [mode joke ]



C'est de loin la plus belle photo que tu ai faites.
Tu devrais me donner tes appareils photos...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Février 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est de loin la plus belle photo que tu ai faites.
> Tu devrais me donner tes appareils photos...




tu veux une claque sur ta joue féminine ou masculine


----------



## jahrom (17 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tu veux une claque sur ta joue féminine ou masculine




Non. Un poing dans mon nez hermaphrodite.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Février 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Non. Un poing dans mon nez hermaphrodite.




avec Syd ,demandé C trouV ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Février 2006)

elle aussi ,elle a la peche hein ,fait gaffe  

au D50 ,suite de ma série de l'autre jour...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Février 2006)

monaco musée océanographique


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> trop fort le D50, il fait même des photos du futur



naon ... C le D70 çà !
avec le 18/70 AFS...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> C'était juste pour la date en juillet 2006 !!



ouia attend chui en train de la changer

voila C corrigé ...

par contre enleve dans ta citation ,j'ai merdé ,C la version intemédiaire ca donne juillet 200 ...
en ce temps la ,meme l'argentique existait pas ...
on voyage dans le temps ce soir


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Février 2006)

Monaco Gare


----------



## superyoyo (17 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Monaco Gare



J'adore :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> j'me disais justement qu'un D50 ferait bien dans mon équipement  nan tu crois pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...




faudrai savoir ...
ta un 350 D ...
pourquoi avoir les 2 ?
on est Canon ou Nikon mais pas les 2


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Février 2006)

superyoyo a dit:
			
		

> J'adore :love:



un peu vide au milieu ...
mais C ca la photo...
pour saisir les 2 personnages ,CT limite 

D70 +18/70 sinon


----------



## jpmiss (17 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Monaco Gare


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2006)

avant que certains carrelages disparaissent


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> avant que certains carrelages disparaissent


keskecé ???? 
un mur de carrelage ,mais ou?


----------



## mactambour (17 Février 2006)

toutes ces merveilles  

Je me demande ce que récoltera mon flamand !!! 






Tant pis je le mets quand même 

 :love: ​


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> keskecé ????
> un mur de carrelage ,mais ou?



repose sur le blog


----------



## gresillons (17 Février 2006)

Restons chez les flamands


----------



## nikolo (17 Février 2006)

mactambour a dit:
			
		

> toutes ces merveilles
> 
> Je me demande ce que récoltera mon flamand !!!




une vilaine grippe (aviaire)


----------



## pim (17 Février 2006)

[mode idiot]

Mon Dieu un volatil, on va attraper la grippe aviaire !

[\fin mode idiot]

_Edit_ : grillé pour le commentaire idiot.


----------



## nikolo (17 Février 2006)

tu aurais pu dire aussi: un cornet de frites (allusion aux flamands et la belgique; c'st l'association d'idée qui m'est venue)


----------



## SirDeck (18 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je parlais surtout du coup de la pipette auquel j'ai eu aussi recours



En quoi c'est plus artificiel que d'utiliser un flash, ou une focale autre que le 50, ou une pellicule froide ou chaude, ou un capteur canon ou Nikon, ou un cadrage paysage ou portrait, ou un contre plongé ou...


----------



## jojofk (18 Février 2006)

le tram de Strasbourg, place de la Rèp pour qui connaît.. Salement numérisée il y a un an et quelques..


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> repose sur le blog



sur quel blog?


ah ok j'ai vu:le metro ,je m'en suis douté ,d'ou ton com !
disparaisent ....sous les oeuvres des taggeurs ou carrément enlevé par qqun qui veut refaire sa salle de bain ?


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2006)

non enlevé pour être changer


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> j'me disais justement qu'un D50 ferait bien dans mon équipement  nan tu crois pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cela dit ,je suis vraiment très content du D50 ...en plus j'ai mis une carte 2 Go ...
il passe partout cet appareil ,avec un 50 ou un 35 c'est vraiment bien...
je reprends le D70 en main je le trouve lourd  

en plus je me suis vite fait à ses limitations par rapport au D70 ...
l'absence de molette devant est pas génant:elle sert juste en M ,dans ce cas ,on a un bouton ou appuyer en meme temps qu'on tourne la molette avant...
sinon pour le reste ,c'est du tout bon...
rapport qualité prix ,c'est ce qui se fait de mieux avec le 
350 D il me semble...


----------



## Madmac (18 Février 2006)

Salut à tous,

c'est pas beau la neige sur les arbres... ?


----------



## ikiki (18 Février 2006)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous, c'est pas beau la neige sur les arbres... ?



Si si si, c'est très joli


----------



## jpmiss (18 Février 2006)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> c'est pas beau la neige sur les arbres... ?


 
C'est ou? 
Le style de la maison me fait penser a un petit coin des alpes du sud vers Barcelonette.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Février 2006)

Madmac a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> c'est pas beau la neige sur les arbres... ?



ouaip ,les arbres pleins de neige c'est un bon theme photo


----------



## mactambour (18 Février 2006)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> une vilaine grippe (aviaire)




Mais celui ci est à Lisbonne...  

Paul tu feras bien attention si tu vas...  

Je trouve les flamands de gresillon beaucoup plus beaux en couleurs... superbes. 
Le mien est très vieux...il a pâli


----------



## Craquounette (18 Février 2006)

J'ai eu fait mieux, mais je l'aime bien quand même  






Souvenir d'une petite ballade en montgolfière...


----------



## macmarco (18 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu fait mieux, mais je l'aime bien quand même
> 
> 
> 
> ...




J'aime beaucoup !  

Bravo !


----------



## Craquounette (18 Février 2006)

Dans un autre genre... Un autre pays...






Parc Guell Barcelone


----------



## jpmiss (18 Février 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup !
> 
> Bravo !


 
+1


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu fait mieux, mais je l'aime bien quand même
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bravo ! C graphique ,C chouette!


----------



## Craquounette (18 Février 2006)

'rci :rose: 



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> bravo ! C graphique ,C chouette!



J'avoue, j'ai recadré avec i-photo 

T'es cool toi, tu me félicites et tu me fous un "coups de boule" rouge lol T'es daltonien ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> 'rci :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




a G merdé ata


----------



## Craquounette (18 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> a G merdé ata



T'excites pas, je m'en fous de ces points ! C'est juste que je trouvais ça drôle et j'ai pas pu m'empêcher de l'ouvrir


----------



## NightWalker (18 Février 2006)

La chasse de cet après-midi...





( je m'essayais à jpmiss  )





( un bel orage en fond )





( une pause pluie  )​


----------



## gresillons (18 Février 2006)

Pas mal la photo de la boulangerie, ça ouvre l'appétit


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Février 2006)

Je vois que le temps était identique...


----------



## NightWalker (18 Février 2006)

gresillons a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal la photo de la boulangerie, ça ouvre l'appétit


En fait, c'était dans un salon de thé avec un coin boulangerie...


----------



## gresillons (18 Février 2006)

Ben je vois qu'il a fait moche absolument partout :love:


----------



## NightWalker (18 Février 2006)

Ah je vois que tu as une belle lumière et un beau ciel orageux...


----------



## gresillons (18 Février 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Ah je vois que tu as une belle lumière et un beau ciel orageux...




La lumière a duré une dizaine de minutes j'en ai profité pour faire ma photo


----------



## Madmac (18 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est ou?
> Le style de la maison me fait penser a un petit coin des alpes du sud vers Barcelonette.



ça serait plus au nord...
c'est à coté de chez moi...

Je te dirais bien "google earth ?" mais c'est pas assez précis pour voir....


----------



## jpmiss (18 Février 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> ( je m'essayais à jpmiss  )
> 
> 
> ​


Arff  
j'en ai encore d'autres mais j'ai pas eu le temps de les"dérawtiser"  
Belle série en tous cas 

PS: si j'avais pas été pris par le boulot vous aurriez pu voir qu'il n'a pas fait un temps pourri "partout"  

gresillons et dendrimere


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Février 2006)

Mardi 14 février


----------



## NightWalker (18 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> PS: si j'avais pas été pris par le boulot vous aurriez pu voir qu'il n'a pas fait un temps pourri "partout"


Arrêtes de nous faire baver... balances... 

dendrimere


----------



## Luc G (18 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> PS: si j'avais pas été pris par le boulot vous aurriez pu voir qu'il n'a pas fait un temps pourri "partout"



Ici, c'était quasiment le printemps : un beau soleil, et une température qui poussait presque à chercher l'ombre. Mais j'ai pas de photos  J'en ai bien prise une vite fait du Canigou depuis la place Arago avec mon petit Mu2 mais d'une, elle est pas près d'être développée, de deux, ça aurait mieux rendu au 200 qu'au 35 quand même.


----------



## Craquounette (18 Février 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> ( une pause pluie  )



Sympa  Il manque juste la photo du chocolat chaud fumant et on s'y croirait...
_Non non suis pas gourmande_ 




>




Original


----------



## NightWalker (18 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Sympa  Il manque juste la photo du chocolat chaud fumant et on s'y croirait...
> _Non non suis pas gourmande_


j'avais juste pris une noisette...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Février 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtes de nous faire baver... balances...


----------



## Warflo (19 Février 2006)




----------



## Luc G (19 Février 2006)

Histoire de dire qu'il n'y a pas que des murs maquillés en France comme essaye de vous le faire croire jpmiss  un petit peu de pierre (la photo n'est pas prise cet après-midi ni même cette année )


----------



## CarodeDakar (19 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Histoire de dire qu'il n'y a pas que des murs maquillés en France comme essaye de vous le faire croire jpmiss  un petit peu de pierre (la photo n'est pas prise cet après-midi ni même cette année )



---

Ça pourrait être ailleurs,mais ça me fait penser à Sarlat 

---


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>




ceux qui aiment le soleil et les façades colorées,voici ma galerie de l'an dernier (cote d'azur):

cote d'azur 2005


----------



## Sloughi (19 Février 2006)

Oh ça décoiffe..... 
Photo prise sur l'Ile d'Oleron


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Février 2006)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Oh ça décoiffe.....
> Photo prise sur l'Ile d'Oleron




la vache !!!
vent de force combien la bas?
c'est vivifiant au moins!


----------



## jpmiss (19 Février 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

>


 
Marrant


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Février 2006)

gresillons a dit:
			
		

> Ben je vois qu'il a fait moche absolument partout :love:



superbe ciel ,je vois que C au D70 ...
30 mm 1,4 je suppose que c'est le nouveau sigma?
tu en es content?
sinon je l'aurai vu comme çà ,un peu débouché en bas


----------



## jpmiss (19 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> superbe ciel ,je vois que C au D70 ...
> 30 mm 1,4 je suppose que c'est le nouveau sigma?


 
Tiens tu as appris a lire les EXIFS   


			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> sinon je l'aurai vu comme çà ,un peu débouché en bas


 
Nan moi je trouve dommage de perdre le fort contratse entre le ciel et les immeuble.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tiens tu as appris a lire les EXIFS
> 
> 
> Nan moi je trouve dommage de perdre le fort contratse entre le ciel et les immeuble.



roooo ,je savais les lire avant !
mais j'ai tellement l'habitude de trouver des photos sans exif que dans ton cas ,j'avais oublié lol
 
je pense que si C trop bouché c'est a cause de l'appareil ,le D70 a tendance à faire çà  jconnai le bestiau  
je suis près a parier que ce qu'il a vu quand il a pris la photo était plus proche de ma correction ...
l'auteur confirme il?


----------



## gresillons (19 Février 2006)

Comme dit jpmiss j'ai volontairement laissé un contraste qui donne un style assez particulier sur ce genre de prise.
Effectivement j'ai bien un 30mm Sigma qui me donne entière satisfaction, j'aime beacoup les objectifs fixes, je possède aussi un 50mm 1.4 :rateau:


----------



## SFONE (19 Février 2006)

C'est suila kjveu m'man !  

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////







////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

.Sayf.2005.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Février 2006)

gresillons a dit:
			
		

> Comme dit jpmiss j'ai volontairement laissé un contraste qui donne un style assez particulier sur ce genre de prise.
> Effectivement j'ai bien un 30mm Sigma qui me donne entière satisfaction, j'aime beacoup les objectifs fixes, je possède aussi un 50mm 1.4 :rateau:



ok ,j'ai aussi le 50 1,4 terrible!
je préfère aussi les focales fixes :au moins on fait des photos, on passe pas son temps a zoomer d'avant en arriere  
et la qualité est tjrs au RV !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Février 2006)

SFONE a dit:
			
		

> C'est suila kjveu m'man !
> 
> ///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
> 
> ...



cool ,voila une image qui raconte un truc ,bravo !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Dans un autre genre... Un autre pays...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



héééé ,on voit le masquage! 
jte donne les points pour hier ,et pour celle la en meme temps !
bravo pour toutes tes photos!

ouai mais y veut tjrs pas que je te les donne ,c'est nul ce truc


----------



## Dendrimere (19 Février 2006)




----------



## NightWalker (19 Février 2006)

Géniale... 



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ok ,j'ai aussi le 50 1,4 terrible!
> je préfère aussi les focales fixes :au moins on fait des photos, on passe pas son temps a zoomer d'avant en arriere
> et la qualité est tjrs au RV !


En fait ça dépend... quand je suis en chasse   je préfère utiliser les zooms. "J'avais" toujours avec moi un *28-70mm* et *79-300mm* avant. Et récemment je me suis acheté un zoom grande amplitude *28-300mm* Tamron XR DI, et franchement je suis plus que satisfait. D'ailleurs les dernières photos postées ici ont été prises avec ce zoom. La colonne a été prise avec le zoom au maximum et je suis carrément bluffé par la netteté de cette photo prise sans trépied (merci l'antishake).


----------



## gresillons (19 Février 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Géniale...
> 
> 
> En fait ça dépend... quand je suis en chasse   je préfère utiliser les zooms. "J'avais" toujours avec moi un *28-70mm* et *79-300mm* avant. Et récemment je me suis acheté un zoom grande amplitude *28-300mm* Tamron XR DI, et franchement je suis plus que satisfait. D'ailleurs les dernières photos postées ici ont été prises avec ce zoom. La colonne a été prise avec le zoom au maximum et je suis carrément bluffé par la netteté de cette photo prise sans trépied (merci l'antishake).




Le problème avec les zoom outre le fait qu'ils ouvrent relativement peu ils ont tendance à faire apparaitre une ditorsion ainsi que du vignetage à focale courte. Le seul zoom sur lequel je lorgne est le Nikon AF-S VR 70-200mm f/2.8G mais il coûte 1600 euros tout de même.


----------



## ikiki (19 Février 2006)

On s'absente 2-3 jours et c'est une foultitude de beaux clichés qui apparaissent!  

Voici la suite de mon rouleau, la première étant ici :




Le reflet de la lune sur un casier de bouquiniste


----------



## gresillons (19 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Noir et blanc pour moi aussi, encore ...
> Deux sélection de mon dernier film (ilford HP5)
> C'est un masque dans une boutique près de Denfer Rochereau il me semble...
> Vous préférez quel cadrage?




Superbe


----------



## NightWalker (19 Février 2006)

gresillons a dit:
			
		

> Le problème avec les zoom outre le fait qu'ils ouvrent relativement peu ils ont tendance à faire apparaitre une ditorsion ainsi que du vignetage à focale courte. Le seul zoom sur lequel je lorgne est le Nikon AF-S VR 70-200mm f/2.8G mais il coûte 1600 euros tout de même.


Exact... en fait ça dépend beaucoup du style de photos que tu veux faire...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Février 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Géniale...
> 
> 
> En fait ça dépend... quand je suis en chasse   je préfère utiliser les zooms. "J'avais" toujours avec moi un *28-70mm* et *79-300mm* avant. Et récemment je me suis acheté un zoom grande amplitude *28-300mm* Tamron XR DI, et franchement je suis plus que satisfait. D'ailleurs les dernières photos postées ici ont été prises avec ce zoom. La colonne a été prise avec le zoom au maximum et je suis carrément bluffé par la netteté de cette photo prise sans trépied (merci l'antishake).



ouai C sur ,les zoom C cool aussi ,disons que c'est un compromis ...
regarde meme un zoom pro a 2,8 ,ce sera jamais au niveau du 50 mm  1,4 ou meme le 1,8 qui  est extra...
jsais j'ai le 18/70 DX nikkor ,il fait des super photos ,mais pas au niveau de la fixe...
tain ,oui le 70 /200 Nikkor stabilisé ,çà me fait rever aussi...
mais çà stabilise que toi ,pas le sujet ,et pour le concert hem hem...

ouai bien tes photos au 28 300 mais C vrai kavec les zooms ,ya tjrs la distorsion ,et pi fait des tests face a une focale fixe ,tu verras ce sera tjrs moins piqué ac le zoom ,plus gris aussi ,moins péchu koi...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Février 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

>




bravo !


----------



## NightWalker (19 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ouai C sur ,les zoom C cool aussi ,disons que c'est un compromis ...
> regarde meme un zoom pro a 2,8 ,ce sera jamais au niveau du 50 mm  1,4 ou meme le 1,8 qui  est extra...
> jsais j'ai le 18/70 DX nikkor ,il fait des super photos ,mais pas au niveau de la fixe...
> tain ,oui le 70 /200 Nikkor stabilisé ,çà me fait rever aussi...
> ...


Non mais comme je disais, *ça dépend de ton utilisation*... comme j'aime bien "chasser" les photos en ville (personnes, objets...) l'utilisation de zoom est bien pratique, car parfois tu ne peux pas du tout te rapprocher de ce que tu veux photographier... dans ce cas, l'utilisation *des objectifs* à focal fixe est inadaptée. Imagine le nombre d'objectifs qu'il faut se trimbaler...   Je garde mon 50mm dans le cas où j'ai la liberté de me rapprocher de ce que je veux photographier...

Et comme pour les téléobjectifs à partir de 200mm, si tu utilises des zoom >= 200mm la moindre trimblotte rend la prise floue... d'où l'intérêt du stabilisateur. A moins d'avoir la possibilité d'utiliser *systématiquement* des vitesses d'obturation importantes. Et oui le stabilisateur est inutile pour les spectacles où il y a beaucoup de mouvements, comme au cirque, concerts, danses, gym... etc

Je précise une fois de plus que pour la "chasse", se trimbaler des objectifs et un trepied sont bien trop pénalissantes... Ceci dit je l'ai fait pendant des années...   C'est vrai que seul KM propose un stabilisateur intégré dans le boîtier, du coup le prix des objos sont moins chers que pour les autres marques...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Février 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Non mais comme je disais, *ça dépend de ton utilisation*... comme j'aime bien "chasser" les photos en ville (personnes, objets...) l'utilisation de zoom est bien pratique, car parfois tu ne peux pas du tout te rapprocher de ce que tu veux photographier... dans ce cas, l'utilisation *des objectifs* à focal fixe est inadaptée. Imagine le nombre d'objectifs qu'il faut se trimbaler...   Je garde mon 50mm dans le cas où j'ai la liberté de me rapprocher de ce que je veux photographier...
> 
> Et comme pour les téléobjectifs à partir de 200mm, si tu utilises des zoom >= 200mm la moindre trimblotte rend la prise floue... d'où l'intérêt du stabilisateur. A moins d'avoir la possibilité d'utiliser *systématiquement* des vitesses d'obturation importantes. Et oui le stabilisateur est inutile pour les spectacles où il y a beaucoup de mouvements, comme au cirque, concerts, danses, gym... etc
> 
> Je précise une fois de plus que pour la "chasse", se trimbaler des objectifs et un trepied sont bien trop pénalissantes... Ceci dit je l'ai fait pendant des années...   C'est vrai que seul KM propose un stabilisateur intégré dans le boîtier, du coup le prix des objos sont moins chers que pour les autres marques...



ouai C sur ,le zoom C plus confortable ,mais moi j'aime m'imposer des contraintes ,çà oblige a réfléchir a ce que l'on cadre ,a bouger etc...
le 50 (ou le 35 en numérique ) on fait bc de choses en photo de rue ac çà ...
C 'est plus créatif qu'un zoom je trouve ...et puis attention ,se dépacer avec un 50 ne donnera pas du tout les meme résultats que de rester sur place et changer de focale avec son zoom ,l'angle de champ ne sra pas du tout pareil ,il en resultera une photo bien différente...

cela dit ,tu as raison ,le zoom C pratique...


----------



## ikiki (19 Février 2006)

En ce qui me concerne, je suis plutôt de l'avis de Sydney...

Toutes les photos que j'ai postées ici en N&B ont été prises à focal fixe avec mon vieux SP500.
Les contraintes créent une utilisation qui me correspond plus et un rendu que j'affectionne 
Cela dit il m'arrive aussi d'utiliser un zoom, selon la situation,  mais bien moins souvent


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne, je suis plutôt de l'avis de Sydney...
> 
> Toutes les photos que j'ai postées ici en N&B ont été prises à focal fixe avec mon vieux SP500.
> Les contraintes créent une utilisation qui me correspond plus et un rendu que j'affectionne
> Cela dit il m'arrive aussi d'utiliser un zoom, selon la situation,  mais bien moins souvent



je pense qu'avec mon 2 de 35 Nikkor çà peut couvrir 80 % des besoin ,comme avant le 50 en 24/26...
en le complétant avec le 50 mm pour le portrait ou la scene ,ainsi que le 85 (qui devient presque un 135 ) j'ai vraiment de quoi faire...

il me manque plus qu'un 18 mm focale fixe ,mais pour l'instant C'est mon 18 /70 AFS qui sert si j'ai besoin du grand angle...

Un truc que le zoom a de mieux C l'AFS ...pour çà il est mieux que mes 3 focales fixes AFD...
mais bon ...


----------



## jahrom (19 Février 2006)




----------



## macelene (19 Février 2006)

Malow... Jarhom...     Belle balade... à Beaune...


----------



## Luc G (20 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> ---
> 
> Ça pourrait être ailleurs,mais ça me fait penser à Sarlat
> 
> ---



À Sarlat, il y a beaucoup plus de monde 
C'était à la Garde-Guérin, en Lozère comme souvent 

(un tout petit village au-dessus des gorges du Chassezac où, il y a bien longtemps résidaient 27 nobles "pariers" qui faisaient cracher au bassinet tous ceux qui passaient sur la voie Regordane.


----------



## Luc G (20 Février 2006)

Et pour faire pendant aux hospices de Beaune, en version plus cistercienne


----------



## mistertitan (20 Février 2006)

un joli cadran solaire (sur la cathédrale de chartres)


----------



## ikiki (20 Février 2006)

jahrom et LucG sympa!!! (les soifards )

j'aime bien ta prise mistertitan 
mais pitèt elle serait encore mieux si tu jouais un peu sur le contraste


----------



## AntoineD (20 Février 2006)

§Hop !

Me suis bouffé 15-20 pages, y compris toutes les vues niçoises de jpmiss non ne m'applaudissez pas , livré qq. coups de boule... hum, bon, passage rapide avant retour ne france d'ici 2 semaines hop un petit portrait :







Comme ça en passant, on est à Ouaga, voilà, tout ça machin, c'est dans la cour, il est cool c'est Oumar voilà pour le contexte. Allez hop je file, y fait 34 degrés. Na.

Alors Nice...


----------



## Luc G (20 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> jahrom et LucG sympa!!! (les soifards )


Ah non, faut pas me mettre dans le même panier : D
Lui c'est les hospices de Beaune, moi, c'est dans une abbaye, sans élevage de pinard, juste pour la culture et le recueillement  
(Je n'ai pas scanné celles des hospices )


----------



## esope (20 Février 2006)

> Et pour faire pendant aux hospices de Beaune, en version plus cistercienne



C'est l'abbaye du Thoronet??  

et moi je continue dans mes fonds blancs... ici ma collection (enfin une partie) de bouteilles de bière (c'est kitsch mais j'y peux rien c'est plus fort que moi :rose:  )




à bientôt


----------



## Luc G (20 Février 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'abbaye du Thoronet??


Non, vu qu'on était en Bourgogne, j'y suis resté : Fontenay


----------



## jpmiss (20 Février 2006)




----------



## ikiki (20 Février 2006)

Belle collec' esope  

jpmiss, j'aime beaucoup la perspective et la couleur est très belle


----------



## doudou83 (20 Février 2006)

Ah oui !!!! mais c'est quoi ???


----------



## macmarco (20 Février 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui !!!! mais c'est quoi ???




Un radiateur géant !


----------



## mistertitan (20 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> mais pitèt elle serait encore mieux si tu jouais un peu sur le contraste



je crois que mon écran n'est pas vraiment fiable surtout

mais peut etre que c'est mieux comme ca?


----------



## ikiki (20 Février 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> je crois que mon écran n'est pas vraiment fiable surtout
> mais peut etre que c'est mieux comme ca?



Du moins, moi je préfère comme ça... juste une question de goût


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2006)




----------



## macmarco (20 Février 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>




Superbe Tibo !


----------



## jpmiss (20 Février 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui !!!! mais c'est quoi ???



Une aile de l'hopital ou je travaille.

Tibo on te voit pas souvent dans ce fil mais ca vaut le coup quand tu passe poster ici


----------



## ikiki (20 Février 2006)

Très jolie Tibo...
Et puis quand c'est en N&B, ... :love: ... une ch'tite préférence quoi...

Je n'ai en effet pas vu beaucoup de tes clichés comme le dit jpmiss...
C'est con que les galeries ne soient plus accessibles d'un simple clique


----------



## jahrom (20 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, faut pas me mettre dans le même panier : D
> Lui c'est les hospices de Beaune, moi, c'est dans une abbaye, sans élevage de pinard, juste pour la culture et le recueillement
> (Je n'ai pas scanné celles des hospices )



Hum  je ne suis pas allé à Beaune que pour le pinard...







Quoique... :rose:


----------



## manulemafatais (20 Février 2006)

Rhôô les vieux pinards !:affraid:


----------



## jahrom (20 Février 2006)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Rhôô les vieux pinards !:affraid:



Oui, j'en salive encore... 


Les vignes sous la pluie....






...nous amenant chez l'exploitant...:love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Février 2006)

Zetes pas tous en train de rouler sous la table ici?
on se croirait dans le bar...  

sinon dans le forum rumeurs 
ya supermoquette ki boit du K2R...faut pas s'inquieter ! 

ici


----------



## Craquounette (20 Février 2006)

*Tibo* superbe le N&B  

*jpmiss* tu travailles dans un hôpital construit par des martiens ?  J'aime bcp, couleur et cadrage...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2006)

Sympa les photos jahrom.  ça me rappelle une certaine AES.


----------



## Foguenne (20 Février 2006)

Ce w-e je n'ai pas fait dans le vin mais dans le bière. 

Chez un ami brasseur.


----------



## Pitchoune (20 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ce w-e je n'ai pas fait dans le vin mais dans le bière.
> 
> Chez un ami brasseur.



J'en connais un qui va apprécier


----------



## Craquounette (20 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



Tiens, ça me fait penser aux BFM, je sais pas pourquoi...
J'adore l'étiquette!  (Le contenu ne doit pas être à jeter non plus  )



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



J'aime bcp...


----------



## AntoineD (20 Février 2006)

Hop en passant, je me permets de ramener des êtres humains dans cette océan d'attaque de la loi Evin et voilà, une petite que j'aime bien, faite tout à l'heure :






bye bye !


----------



## Foguenne (20 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça me fait penser aux BFM, je sais pas pourquoi...
> J'adore l'étiquette!  (Le contenu ne doit pas être à jeter non plus  )
> 
> 
> ...



La brasserie de mon ami s'appelle Le Grain d'Orge.


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Février 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (20 Février 2006)

hey Paul elle vient de Nice cette bière ?  :love:  ...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



Ma préférée je crois.


----------



## mistertitan (20 Février 2006)

un ancien poste de police face au cadran solaire de la cathédrale de chartres


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Février 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> un ancien poste de police face au cadran solaire de la cathédrale de chartres



ahhhh C la ou tous les soifards en provenance du bar et qui ont atteri ici vont se retrouver pour coma ethylique?


----------



## jahrom (21 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ahhhh C la ou tous les soifards en provenance du bar et qui ont atteri ici vont se retrouver pour coma ethylique?



D'abord je pense nous passerions par là...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Février 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> D'abord je pense nous passerions par là...




hé hé !


----------



## CarodeDakar (21 Février 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Hop en passant, je me permets de ramener des êtres humains dans cette océan d'attaque de la loi Evin et voilà, une petite que j'aime bien, faite tout à l'heure :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'espère que tu lui as acheté une paire de lunettes à 2500 FCFA?  

OUF, la chaleur humaine, ça fait drôlement du bien  Moi, le métal, les pierres, les portes, les bouteilles, c'est beau, quand c'est bien fait (et je souligne: très beau, belle couleurs, beau cadrage original, précision de l'image), mais quand même... la chaleur de la peau, y'a que ça pour me faire "tilt" quand je regarde une photo! :love:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Février 2006)

Voilà des gens:








Plus précisément des Himbas, une tribu Héréro qu'on rencontre dans le nord de la Namibie a la frontière avec l'Angola.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Plus précisément des Himbas, une tribu Héréro qu'on rencontre dans le nord de la Namibie a la frontière avec l'Angola.



Très belles.   


La précision de jpmiss sur le nom de cette tribu ne m'étonne qu'à moitié...   J'avais d'ailleurs lu naturellement autre chose.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Voilà des gens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bravo !


----------



## ikiki (21 Février 2006)

Superbes jpmiss  

Ce sont des scans?


----------



## tirhum (21 Février 2006)

j'envie ceux d'entre vous qui voyagent...... :sick: 

P.S : _merci pour toutes ces photos que je regarde chaque jour....._:love:


----------



## jpmiss (21 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont des scans?


Oui. A l'époque je n'avais pas de numérique. D'ou la qualité un peu moyenne


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oui. A l'époque je n'avais pas de numérique. D'ou la qualité un peu moyenne




scan papier ou scan transparent genre Nikon ou Minolta??

paske scan papier C crad quand meme...
j'ai pourtant un scanner epson 2450 (mixte )C bof kan meme...

mais bon ,malgré la tonne de dia et de néga n et b que j'ai accumulé ,j'ai pas le courage de me lancer dans le scan ,et pi un scanner nikon c'est pas donné : plus de 1000 euros...
j'ai viré au tout numérique,dur de revenir en arriere...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Février 2006)

C'est scanné par le labo au tirage.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est scanné par le labo au tirage.



ouai ,j'avais porté des dias aussi comme çà ...
ils revendiquent la qualité mais C deg leur truc kan meme...
un jour j'irai leur montrer un tirage issu de l'Epson R2400 ...
y feront la tronche a mon avis... 
les labos vont fermer de tt facon  a plus ou moins breve échéance......


----------



## ikiki (21 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oui. A l'époque je n'avais pas de numérique. D'ou la qualité un peu moyenne



La même pour moi, la majorité de celles que je poste sont des scans.

Les tiennes ont souffert un peu du scan en effet : couleurs un peu ternies, domage, mais le grain de la peloche est bien présent et puis, ben tes photos elles dégagent quelque chose de fort, alors :love: 
Et vbull machin qui veut pas


----------



## Luc G (21 Février 2006)

C'est surtout pour les diapos que ça pose problème (les rares fois que j'ai essayé, ça n'a donne vraiment rien de bon). Par contre faire faire un CD lors du tirage des négatifs, pour 1 , c'est bien pratique, même si ce n'est pas parfait, en particulier pour mettre sur le web.

Pratiquement toutes les photos que j'ai mises ici ont été :
- soit récupérées du CD fait par la boutique avec le tirage
- soit scannées sur tirages 10x15 avec un antédiluvien scanner basique agfa E50 

Bon, j'ai un minolta 5400 et un scan de provia 100 F à 5400 dpi (quand, par le plus grand des hasards, j'ai fait une dia nickel ), c'est clair que c'est impressionnant. Mais c'est vrai que c'est long (et en plus les fichier des 100 Mo en 8 bits, 200 en 16 bits, c'est un rien encombrant ). À la retraite, peut-être ?


----------



## ikiki (21 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ouai ,j'avais porté des dias aussi comme çà ...
> ils revendiquent la qualité mais C deg leur truc kan meme...
> un jour j'irai leur montrer un tirage issu de l'Epson R2400 ...
> y feront la tronche a mon avis...
> les labos vont fermer de tt facon  a plus ou moins breve échéance......



Moi je fais développer et scanner mes péloche dans un tout ch'ti labo à Malakoff 
Ce qui me permet de faire le choix des tirages que je veux faire et je lui amène les nég correspondant. Les tirages ne sont pas fait directement au labo, mais envoyé mec passionné du N&B qui tire ça à l'ancienne, et pas par impression  
et le résultat est là  enfin moi je préfère comme ça


----------



## alan.a (21 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Voilà des gens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Des images d'autant plus belles que ce peuple a été l'objet, par les allemands, du premier génocide organisé du 20 eme siècle, avec des études anthropologiques bien pourries. Il y a eu là les bases des funestes dérives nazies qui suivront.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Février 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Des images d'autant plus belles que ce peuple a été l'objet, par les allemands, du premier génocide organisé du 20 eme siècle, avec des études anthropologiques bien pourries. Il y a eu là les bases des funestes dérives nazies qui suivront.



pas besoin des nazis...le capitalisme suffit...

cf 3 films :le chauchemar de Darwin ,La constance du jardinier ,Lord of War...

çà se passe aujourdhui et tout le monde s'en fout de l'afrique t'façon...


----------



## Luc G (21 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pas besoin des nazis...le capitalisme suffit...
> 
> cf 3 films :le chauchemar de Darwin ,La constance du jardinier ,Lord of War...
> 
> çà se passe aujourdhui et tout le monde s'en fout de l'afrique t'façon...



Sans vouloir te vexer, Sidney, il me semble que tu t'emballes un peu vide : entre le cauchemar de Darwin et les nazis, il me semble qu'il y a quand même une nuance, pour rester dans l'euphémisme.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir te vexer, Sidney, il me semble que tu t'emballes un peu vide : entre le cauchemar de Darwin et les nazis, il me semble qu'il y a quand même une nuance, pour rester dans l'euphémisme.




mouai C sur ...mais cki s'passe aujou'dhui C bien deg kan meme...


----------



## Craquounette (21 Février 2006)

C'est plus léger que l'Afrique et le nazisme.... C'est juste une montagne 

Après 2-3h00 de marche dans le brouilard (je ne veux aucun commentaire... Comprenne qui de droit  ), ce fut notre première vision à plus de 10 mètres... Je vous assure que ça rassure de voir autre chose que du gris du gris du gris...

Une p'tite photo avec une p'tite histoire 






Région glacier Aletsch Juillet 2004


----------



## WebOliver (21 Février 2006)

C'est sympa chez toi... 

Jamais mis les pieds par là-haut, au glacier d'Aletsch.  A remédier.


----------



## alan.a (21 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> (...) Je vous assure que ça rassure de voir autre chose que du gris du gris du gris...



OOOoooh que je te comprends !!!


----------



## mistertitan (21 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> akoikicère le distributeur automatique à gauche ???!!!!!  PV ?



J'avais pas pensé à ça...


----------



## jpmiss (21 Février 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Des images d'autant plus belles que ce peuple a été l'objet, par les allemands, du premier génocide organisé du 20 eme siècle, avec des études anthropologiques bien pourries. Il y a eu là les bases des funestes dérives nazies qui suivront.



Actuellement c'est plus insidieu qu'un génocide mais le résultat risque d'etre le meme a terme: la disparition de cette éthnie ou du moins de son mode de vie.
Les Himbas sont des semi nomades mais leur territoire se situe de part et d'autre de la frontière avec l'Angola ce qui pose de gros problemes. Les gouvernements locaux font ce qu'ils peuvent pour les obliger a les sédentariser et donc a perdre leur culture. Par ailleurs l'acoolisme fait des ravages, que se soit dans les villages traditionnels ou dans les villes ou ils sont de plus en plus nombreux a s'entasser dans des conditions de vie catastrophiques.
Les derniers villages ressemblent de plus en plus a des zoos ou on pose vite fait quelques tourristes qui prennent de photos et foutent le camps. J'amais je n'aurais pris ces photos dans ces conditions. J'ai eu la chance d'avoir un guide qui connaissait bien ces villageois pour y avoir fait office de maitre d'ecole pendant qqs temps. Nous avons passé la nuit au abord du village (apres avoir demandé l'autorisation) et les Himbas sont venus nous rendre visite apres le repas et nous avons discuté plusieurs heures grace au guide qui servait d'interprete. C'etait un vrai momment de rencontre.


----------



## nico/ (21 Février 2006)

et alors, vous reprendrez bien un salarié avec votre 49-3?


----------



## jahrom (21 Février 2006)




----------



## ange_63 (21 Février 2006)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> et alors, vous reprendrez bien un salarié avec votre 49-3?



Hoo  c'est toi qui a photographié ça???


----------



## Foguenne (21 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> OUF, la chaleur humaine, ça fait drôlement du bien  Moi, le métal, les pierres, les portes, les bouteilles, c'est beau, quand c'est bien fait (et je souligne: très beau, belle couleurs, beau cadrage original, précision de l'image), mais quand même... la chaleur de la peau, y'a que ça pour me faire "tilt" quand je regarde une photo! :love:



Après le métal, les bouteilles, les portes,... je me suis offert une bonne soirée dans le bar de la brasserie.
Première fois que je fais des photos au 20D dans un état d'ébriété avancé, c'est très sympa. 
















La serveuse est très souriante, c'est juste que je lui ai demandé de "faire la gueule" pour la photo.


----------



## Luc G (21 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Après le métal, les bouteilles, les portes,... je me suis offert une bonne soirée dans le bar de la brasserie.
> Première fois que je fais des photos au 20D dans un état d'ébriété avancé, c'est très sympa.



Il est plus costaud que l'ixus ?


----------



## Foguenne (21 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il est plus costaud que l'ixus ?


Il est plus lourd mais bon, je n'ai pas eu la mauvaise idée de tomber avec comme avec mon premier Ixus.


----------



## Craquounette (21 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Après le métal, les bouteilles, les portes,... je me suis offert une bonne soirée dans le bar de la brasserie.
> Première fois que je fais des photos au 20D dans un état d'ébriété avancé, c'est très sympa.



Continue ça te réussit bien  



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La serveuse est très souriante, c'est juste que je lui ai demandé de "faire la gueule" pour la photo.



Heureusement que tu précises, parce que... C'est pas cette photo qui donne envie d'y aller :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (21 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Continue ça te réussit bien
> 
> 
> 
> Heureusement que tu précises, parce que... C'est pas cette photo qui donne envie d'y aller :rateau:



Merci. :love: 
En fait elle est plutôt comme ceci.


----------



## Craquounette (21 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En fait elle est plutôt comme ceci.



Ahhhh ben voilà  Là tout de suite c'est mieux... Du coup je lui commanderais bien une 'tite blanche


----------



## Foguenne (21 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> jolis photos :love:
> 50 / 1.8 ?



Oui + 580 EX.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> :love::love::love::love::love:
> diffuseur ou pas ?
> 
> alcoolisé avec un 20D + grip + 580EX dans une main faut au moins un formidable dans l'autre main pour équilibrer



Pas de diffuseur, flash au plafond avec petit languette blanche relevée. 
J'ai même dancé avec ce matos. 
(j'en rigole mais qu'est-ce que j'ai été con.  )


----------



## pim (21 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La serveuse est très souriante, c'est juste que je lui ai demandé de "faire la gueule" pour la photo.



Perso j'aime beaucoup son petit air "qui fait la gueule". En tout cas, sur les trois photos, une sacré intimité avec les modèles ! Ce sont de beaux humains, tous les trois :rose:


----------



## nico/ (21 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Hoo  c'est toi qui a photographié ça???



oui, manif anti cep à paris, il y a dix jours, c'était les grévistes de pizza hut. pourquoi?


----------



## ange_63 (21 Février 2006)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> oui, manif anti cep à paris, il y a dix jours, c'était les grévistes de pizza hut. pourquoi?



Parcequ'elle est excellente celle là!!!  
Si ça te dérange pas, pourrais tu la poster *ici*, car le la trouve vraiment insolite comme photo prise hors contexte... :love:


----------



## Luc G (21 Février 2006)

Un peu de Lozère cet hiver

Sur la Margeride :






Il y a un peu plus d'une semaine, un matin de givre dans la campagne


----------



## gresillons (21 Février 2006)

Jolie composition très jolies couleurs


----------



## Luc G (21 Février 2006)

Sur l'Aubrac, début 2006, en fin d'après-midi











ou le soir :


----------



## SirDeck (21 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de Lozère cet hiver



Etonnant. Cela donne un sentiment d'infra rouge. c'est brut ou traité (croisé ?)


----------



## Luc G (21 Février 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Etonnant. Cela donne un sentiment d'infra rouge. c'est brut ou traité (croisé ?)



Non, c'est "nature" (argentique, le CD de la boutique). Tout au plus, j'ai peut-être bougé (un tout petit peu) les curseurs dans iphoto : contraste/saturation/expo mais je n'en suis pas sûr


----------



## nico/ (21 Février 2006)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> Parcequ'elle est excellente celle là!!!
> Si ça te dérange pas, pourrais tu la poster *ici*, car le la trouve vraiment insolite comme photo prise hors contexte... :love:



fait! merci


----------



## ange_63 (21 Février 2006)

Elles sont superbes tes photos Luc G :love:


----------



## jpmiss (22 Février 2006)

Ouinnnn y'a vélbouzin y veut pas que je mette un gros coup de boule a Luc G Ouinnn j'en ai marre de vélbouzin!


----------



## ange_63 (22 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ouinnnn y'a vélbouzin y veut pas que je mette un gros coup de boule a Luc G Ouinnn j'en ai marre de vélbouzin!



Pareil!!!  



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Luc G.



C'est pô juste :hein:


----------



## ikiki (22 Février 2006)

Quelle maîtrise du 20D en toutes circonstances Paul  

Et Luc G, jolie composition alors :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Février 2006)

ma grand mere ya qq semaines :
D70 +50 mm 1,4


----------



## ikiki (22 Février 2006)

joli portrait Sydney...
je plussois avec joie


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> joli portrait Sydney...
> je plussois avec joie


Merci,
je suis pas très portrait en fait ...un exercice difficile...
notre ami Foguenne s'en sort plutot bien ,sa série l'atteste...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de Lozère cet hiver
> 
> Sur la Margeride :
> 
> ...



superbe!


----------



## ikiki (22 Février 2006)

Essai de cadre suite aux conseils de Sydney  




ça manque un peu de contraste, mais pas trop le temps là... :rose:


----------



## imimi (22 Février 2006)

Elles sont superbes ces photos *Luc G *:love: :love: :love:

Mais vBull veut rien entendre...​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Essai de cadre suite aux conseils de Sydney
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben voila!


----------



## supatofa (22 Février 2006)

le portrait de ta grand-mére est très joli Sydney Bristow

c'est vraiment bô le noir est blanc


----------



## WebOliver (22 Février 2006)

Beau portrait.


----------



## nico/ (22 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> superbe  :love:



y'a quelque chose de très beau dans l'argent qui brille de la boucle d'oreille et la croix huguenotte comme en écho à l'oeil droit, qui brille aussi!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Février 2006)

nico/ a dit:
			
		

> y'a quelque chose de très beau dans l'argent qui brille de la boucle d'oreille et la croix huguenotte comme en écho à l'oeil droit, qui brille aussi!


ouai je l'ai refaite ,j'ai rouvert le RAW d'origine ...
remarquez sur cette 2eme version ,la zone surex sous le nez ,ya un peu plus de matiere...
de meme ,et c'est mieux,sur le front a droite...ya aussi plus de matiere...


----------



## ikiki (22 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ouai je l'ai refaite ,j'ai rouvert le RAW d'origine ...
> remarquez sur cette 2eme version ,la zone surex sous le nez ,ya un peu plus de matiere...
> de meme ,et c'est mieux,sur le front a droite...ya aussi plus de matiere...



Et ben ça m'a l'air bien pratique ce RAW...  
J'peux pô faire ça avec mes pitis ilford moi :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (22 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ouai je l'ai refaite ,j'ai rouvert le RAW d'origine ...
> remarquez sur cette 2eme version ,la zone surex sous le nez ,ya un peu plus de matiere...
> de meme ,et c'est mieux,sur le front a droite...ya aussi plus de matiere...


 
Je la trouve surtout plus douce, c'est plus adapté au sujet


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2006)

Je prèfère la deuxième version également  



PS: Jpmiss bravo pour les Himbas  Un reportage sur Arte il y a peu dépeignait leur situation comment étant malheureusement catastrophique... LucG : magnifique premier arbre de la série sur l'Aubrac  Bel univers de neige


----------



## jpmiss (22 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ouai je l'ai refaite ,j'ai rouvert le RAW d'origine ...


 
A ce propos, avec quoi dévelloppe tu tes RAW? Photoshop?


----------



## mamyblue (22 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ma grand mere ya qq semaines :
> D70 +50 mm 1,4


 Très belle ta grand-mère, tu as bcp de chance de l'avoir, donne lui tout le temps que tu peux... 
Moi je n'ai pas eu cette chance hélas... 
mamyblue


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Et ben ça m'a l'air bien pratique ce RAW...
> J'peux pô faire ça avec mes pitis ilford moi :mouais:



si, tu dois pouvoir ,mais çà doit etre baleze l'argentique masque et compagnie +produits chimiques (allergie etc ...)...je préfère bosser devant l'ordi!
le numérique une fois qu'on a pigé ,c'est assez puissant...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, avec quoi dévelloppe tu tes RAW? Photoshop?




nikon capture 4.4 ...
l'outil qu'ont les nikonistes et qui fait la différence ,comme le dit le dernier numéro de chasseur d'image !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> Y a un truc qui me gène au niveau du front :rateau: dans la nouvelle mais ça doit être dans l'arrière plan



ouai ,j'ai éclaircit un peu...
mais la je la retire plus :4 tirages A4 stop ! j'ai donné la version 2 a ma GM...
elle pique pas mal cette photo,un jour je tente de la sortir en A3+...

version 3


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Février 2006)

alors puisque tt le monde aime bien ,voici le résultat de mon travail:ma version définitive a gauche sur l'écran ,la correction que me propose TibomonG4, et a coté ,le résultat final de mon travail :tirage en A3 sur papier illford smooth perl voila...
meme si mon écran est calibré par une sonde ,la différence de rendu entre le tirage et l'écran est due au fait qu'en N&B j'active le pilote de l'imprimante pour faire un léger virage :comme le montre le dernier chasseur d'image...
voila,merci a tous pour les compliments...
 





C pas vraiment Sépia mon virage ...disons que sur la photo que j'ai prise la ,ca rend pas comme le tirage en réalité...
pour ceux qui connaissent le pilote epson ,sur la roue des nuances ,je suis a 15 en horizontal et 18 ou 20 je sais plus ,en vertical...


----------



## jahrom (22 Février 2006)

Un portrait de mon frère. J'adore quand il fait cette tête de con...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Février 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Un portrait de mon frère. J'adore quand il fait cette tête de con...




ah quelle expression !cadré serré comme çà c'est pas mal!


----------



## jahrom (22 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> effectivement y a comme un air de famille




 c'est de famille la tête de con ! :love:



salaud...


----------



## gresillons (22 Février 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> c'est de famille la tête de con ! :love:
> 
> 
> 
> salaud...




Eh ben les parents vont être ravi de te lire


----------



## jahrom (22 Février 2006)

gresillons a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben les parents vont être ravi de te lire



Pas de risque. Ils sont tellement con qu'ils ont un pc...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Février 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Pas de risque. Ils sont tellement con qu'ils ont un pc...



   

ben faut les convertir ,qu'attends tu?


----------



## jahrom (22 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ben faut les convertir ,qu'attends tu?



Bientôt, bientôt....


----------



## NightWalker (22 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ma grand mere ya qq semaines :
> D70 +50 mm 1,4


 
*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Sydney Bristow.*


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Février 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> *Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Sydney Bristow.*



meme chose G voulu donner a je sais pu qui ,il me dit çà ...
faudrai revoir ca ,C pas génial...
si on veut en donner a la pelle ,pkoi pas ,si on aime bien un message?


----------



## mistertitan (22 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> meme chose G voulu donner a je sais pu qui ,il me dit çà ...
> faudrai revoir ca ,C pas génial...
> si on veut en donner a la pelle ,pkoi pas ,si on aime bien un message?



Moi je dis que c'est pas tant pour donner des points, mais plutot pour les messages qui les accompagnent. Je trouve que ca fait toujours plaisir 

Cette fois ci, pas une photo "de moi" mais une photo de "moi"






J'aime bien cette image un peu floue prise à l'optio 30 et recadrée en presque carré


----------



## Luc G (23 Février 2006)

Du beau noir et blanc, des beaux portraits


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Février 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dis que c'est pas tant pour donner des points, mais plutot pour les messages qui les accompagnent. Je trouve que ca fait toujours plaisir
> 
> Cette fois ci, pas une photo "de moi" mais une photo de "moi"
> 
> ...



j'aime bc .
une petite rotation anti horaire de 1 ° et ton image est parfaite!


----------



## ikiki (23 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> si, tu dois pouvoir ,mais çà doit etre baleze l'argentique masque et compagnie +produits chimiques (allergie etc ...)...je préfère bosser devant l'ordi!
> le numérique une fois qu'on a pigé ,c'est assez puissant...



Arf, ben j'aimerai assez plus tard quand je serai grand  me faire une petite chambre noire... car pour le N&B, ya pas à chier, les tirages sont meilleurs sur papier photo et agrandisseur que sur imprimante... :love: (enfin moi j'préfère : le grain, la chaleur...).

Mais bon, c'est sûr avec un réflex numérique et toshop, c'est plus puissant et plus "facile" 
Pô les sous pour le moment...


----------



## supatofa (23 Février 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> *Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Sydney Bristow.*




en méme temps c'est pas vital les points disco...nan ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Arf, ben j'aimerai assez plus tard quand je serai grand  me faire une petite chambre noire... car pour le N&B, ya pas à chier, les tirages sont meilleurs sur papier photo et agrandisseur que sur imprimante... :love: (enfin moi j'préfère : le grain, la chaleur...).
> 
> Mais bon, c'est sûr avec un réflex numérique et toshop, c'est plus puissant et plus "facile"
> Pô les sous pour le moment...



tu veux que je te montre les tirages Net B que je fais avec l'EPSON 2400 ?
faut le vouloir pour faire du labo n et b aujourd'hui !


----------



## donatello (23 Février 2006)

Bonjour les amis

Je m'intercale dans votre très longue conversation pour, moi aussi, faire le malin avec mes jolies photos. 

On commence avec la première :


----------



## ange_63 (23 Février 2006)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les amis
> 
> Je m'intercale dans votre très longue conversation pour, moi aussi, faire le malin avec mes jolies photos.
> 
> On commence avec la première



J'aime bien!!! :love:


----------



## al02 (23 Février 2006)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les amis
> 
> Je m'intercale dans votre très longue conversation pour, moi aussi, faire le malin avec mes jolies photos.
> 
> On commence avec la première :



On a marché sur la Lune !!


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2006)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour les amis
> 
> Je m'intercale dans votre très longue conversation pour, moi aussi, faire le malin avec mes jolies photos.
> 
> On commence avec la première :


 tres jolie profondeur de champ 
Mais ça penche un peu non?   



PS:_ ton blog_    _ca fait plaisir de trouver des idées sur le net _


----------



## ikiki (23 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tu veux que je te montre les tirages Net B que je fais avec l'EPSON 2400 ?
> faut le vouloir pour faire du labo n et b aujourd'hui !



Ouais je veux bien que tu me montres, mais L.A. c'est un peu loin  
Sans plaisanter, je pense que c'est une histoire de goût, je ne remets pas en cause la qualité de ton imprimante, je dis ça après avoir pu comparer les deux résultats fait chez un professionnel (juste une histoire de goût, et pas de qualité).
D'ailleurs faudrait pitèt que je poste une ou deux photos au lieu de faire du blabla... ce soir, car je dois recupérer mes rouleau scanné 

Très jolie donatello 
(une petite rotation pour ajuster et c'est nickel  )


----------



## CarodeDakar (23 Février 2006)

Si un jour j'arrive à recentrer uniquement la partie qui m'intéresse, soit la copine à ma fille Laure, qui a un petit quelque chose de très énergisant dans son mouvement et de lumineux, dans ses yeux.

Danse sur la table, avec couvercle de panier en osier


----------



## mistertitan (23 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tu veux que je te montre les tirages Net B que je fais avec l'EPSON 2400 ?
> faut le vouloir pour faire du labo n et b aujourd'hui !




ils sont surement très bons. Moi je dirais que c'est différent. Et tous les meilleurs tirages jets d'encre sur les meilleurs papiers n'égaleront pas mes tirages sur papier kentmere art classique.

Mais chacun a ses avantages. le num est très facilement reproductible.
Le noir et blanc, je l'aime avec du grain, du beau grain. donc je choisis mes pelloch en fonction. et puis je trouve les photos numériques trop nettes, trop plates pour du noir et blanc.

Ma chambre restera la pour le noir et blanc. Mais pour la couleur: Ca y est j'ai swichté


----------



## donatello (23 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> tres jolie profondeur de champ
> Mais ça penche un peu non?



Non, non, c'est à cause de la marée descendante  :rateau: 




> PS:_ ton blog_    _ca fait plaisir de trouver des idées sur le net _



Merci, merci, on fait ce qu'on peut...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2006)

donatello a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, c'est à cause de la marée descendante  :rateau:


 Ah bah oui bien sur que je suis con  C'est d'ailleurs sur ces pentes qu'on fait du ski nautique nan?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Ouais je veux bien que tu me montres, mais L.A. c'est un peu loin
> Sans plaisanter, je pense que c'est une histoire de goût, je ne remets pas en cause la qualité de ton imprimante, je dis ça après avoir pu comparer les deux résultats fait chez un professionnel (juste une histoire de goût, et pas de qualité).
> D'ailleurs faudrait pitèt que je poste une ou deux photos au lieu de faire du blabla... ce soir, car je dois recupérer mes rouleau scanné
> 
> ...



le rendu numérique est "autre" :c'est plus net et les nuances sont tout aussi subtiles que l'argentique...
C autrement mais pas moins bon ...
avantage du numérique avec les encres à pigments Espon :le tirage resiste dans le temps...
des tests de vieillissement acceleré ont été fait ,l'argentique ne tiens pas ,les encres à pigments si...

avec photoshop ,on peut simuler le grain ,avec le mélangeur de couches ,on peut simuler n'importe quelle pellicule (triX etc...) ...
le labo ca reste magique ,mais peu confortable comparé au numérique...
les encres utrachromes ont tué le tirage argentique couleur...
pour le n et b ,il ya la possibilité d'acheter 8 cartouches de nuances de gris pour mettre dans la 2400 ...
quant au papier ,illford c'est le moins cher ,il en existe d'autres encore mieux ...
je crois pas que le labo ,meme n et b ,ait encore bc d'avenir...


----------



## ikiki (23 Février 2006)

En attendant, encore un petit scan de négatif... 




Rien de sensationnelle me direz-vous - ce qui est vrai - mais j'aime beaucoup cette photo que je trouve pitoresque (bateau, kiosque et une deuche sur le quai... :love:


----------



## mistertitan (23 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> le rendu numérique est "autre" :c'est plus net et les nuances sont tout aussi subtiles que l'argentique...
> C autrement mais pas moins bon ...



ca je suis d'accord. Si je cherche une accutance plus élevée et une définition sans grain: pas de pb, autant faire du numérique



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> avantage du numérique avec les encres à pigments Espon :le tirage resiste dans le temps...
> des tests de vieillissement acceleré ont été fait ,l'argentique ne tiens pas ,les encres à pigments si...



Laisse moi douter des test de vieillissemùent accéléré. Les papiers d'il y a 50 ans tiennent encore et ils ont fait d'immenses progrès. 



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> avec photoshop ,on peut simuler le grain ,avec le mélangeur de couches ,on peut simuler n'importe quelle pellicule (triX etc...) ...



c'est ce que j'ai fait avec la dernière que j'ai posté. justement. Et le résultat est bon, c'est sur. Mais je ne suis pas convaincu du rendu par rapport à un vrai tirage argentique noir et blanc. 



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> le labo ca reste magique ,mais peu confortable comparé au numérique...
> les encres utrachromes ont tué le tirage argentique couleur...
> pour le n et b ,il ya la possibilité d'acheter 8 cartouches de nuances de gris pour mettre dans la 2400 ...



Ca pour etre confortable, c'est hyper confortable. Bien sur que certain trucs ne peuvent pas être retouchés sous l'agrandisseur. Et dans ces cas la, je travaille a partir de scan de tirages sous photoshop. Pour moi: complémentaires.
Par contre le prix du numérique me rebute enormement, vu la conso de cartouches qu'on fait.



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> quant au papier ,illford c'est le moins cher ,il en existe d'autres encore mieux ...



Si tu compares les beaux papiers argentiques, tu es toujours très loin devant les meilleurs papiers jets d'encre. Même si les progrès sont vraiment conséquent (les papiers arches sont de beau papiers et certains ilford sont magnifiques) mais tout reste très fin. Si tu as deja travaillé sur des beaux papiers argentiques, tu verrais la grosse différence.




			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je crois pas que le labo ,meme n et b ,ait encore bc d'avenir...



je ne pense pas en effet, et je le regrette. Il ne survivra que si des marques comme tetenal, gerber, forte, kentmerre continuent de gagner de l'argent. Et leur niche si petite fait qu'ils tiennent le coup pour l'instant. Cette niche ne bouge pas trop.  De toute facon, c'est amené a disparaitre... mais en combien de temps...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Février 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> ca je suis d'accord. Si je cherche une accutance plus élevée et une définition sans grain: pas de pb, autant faire du numérique
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai fait des tirages argentiques de mes photos de concert chez mon oncle il y a qq années ,sur du papier baryté ...
je les ressort aujourd'hui ,je trouve ca pas top face a ce que je sors avec l'Epson 2400...
je pensais la meme chose que toi avant ...
depuis que j'ai la R2400 ,je suis vraiment bluffé...
çà n'a rien a voir avec les imprimantes normales...
ya un article d'ailleurs la dessus dans le dernier chasseur d'image...
cela dit c'est sur qu'un tirage argentique c beau...

pour la conso d'encre ,les 8 cartouches séparés ,C assez souple...le jeu complet vaux 120 euros...+ 15 euros si on compte une noire de rab...
les cyan ,jaune et magenta dure tres longtemps ,les cyan clair magenta clair ,gris et gris clair on en consomme plus...
j'en suis a 2 mois ,depuis que l'en ai racheté ,et j'ai changé que le noir...

les produits chimiques ca revient cher aussi ,puis c'est moins propre etc...
je sais j'en ai fait aussi ,les petites bouteilles de revelateur ,fixateur etc...ca laisse tjrs une odeur ...
bref je voudrais plus en entendre parler...
je te recommande l'article dans le CI de ce mois,pages 144 a 149..peut etre cela te décidera a franchir le pas !
et puis la R2400 suffit ,elle permet de sortir du 30x40 soit le format expo...
apres ya la 4800 qui coute le triple soit 2500 euros, mais pour quel usage?
sortir du A2 faut deja en avoir l'utilité et surtout un appareil qui a des pixels!


attention ,ne pas prendre du papier brillant pour le Net B !
moi je prends l'illford smooth pearl ,ca marche super bien ,mais yen a d'autres, du papier beau arts aussi etc...le choix est tres vaste...
l'illford est a 290 g


----------



## IceandFire (23 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> tres jolie profondeur de champ
> Mais ça penche un peu non?




c'est pour ça que je veux le verre quadrillé sur mon 5D !!!!  :love: mais j'en trouve pas ... personne n'en a en france...


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, encore un petit scan de négatif...
> 
> Rien de sensationnelle me direz-vous - ce qui est vrai - mais j'aime beaucoup cette photo que je trouve pitoresque (bateau, kiosque et une deuche sur le quai... :love:




En attendant, une petite photo bien numérique


----------



## valoriel (23 Février 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

>



jolie... ​mais ça tire dans le violet!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> jolie...
> [/CENTER]
> mais ça tire dans le violet!!



C voulu a mon avis...

tiens je pense a un truc :je viens de lire un passage du livre de Evening (photoshop ) ,il explique comment simuler simplement les traitements croisés qu'on avait avant en argentique :c'est a dire developper un film C41 dans une chimie E6 ou l'inverse ...
ca donnait des trucs chouette, et bien avec les courbes ,on arrive au meme resultat tres facilement...

pardon :C41 = chimie négatif couleur
E6 = chimie diapo ,c'est marqué sur les boites de films d'ailleurs ...

j'ai trouvé çà :

Traitement croisé : (C41 en E6 ou E6 en C41)
Le traitement croisé consiste à développer un film dans une chimie pour laquelle il n'est pas conçu : ceci permet d'obtenir des images aux tons inhabituels; l'usage le plus courant est l'obtention de diapositives fortement contrastées pour la réalisation de titres (films "E6" développés en "C41", mais de nombreux photographes utilisent ce procédé pour créer des images non conventionnelles (tons froids et contrastés).

Attention! tous les types de films ne réagissent pas de la même manière à ce type de traitement, et il convient donc de procéder à des essais avant toute série de prise de vues; en particulier, la sensibilité du film peut être considérablement modifiée. Nous vous conseillons comme base pour vos essais :

E6 en C41 : exposition normale
C41 en E6 : surexposer de 2 diaphragmes et pousser le développement de 2 diaphs également

et ca :dia dvpé dans du C41






ou ca
en traitement croisé (film diapo développé comme un négatif)






donc une fois qu'on sait y faire ,en numérique on retrouve la meme chose...
que reste il a l'argentique?


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> jolie...
> [/CENTER]
> mais ça tire dans le violet!!




Mince, j'avais oublié que j'étais daltonien !


----------



## mistertitan (23 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> peut etre cela te décidera a franchir le pas !



Je travaille beaucoup pour une asso photo avec matros haut de gamme et je sais quels résultats on obtient. Je ne doute pas de ton imprimante. c'est une excellente imprimante en effet. même si je ne lis pas CI mais RP  

je suis d'accord pour ce qui est de l'utilisation qu'on en fait: la 4800 ne sert pas a grand monde
par contre si une imprimante me tente, ce sera surement une canon A3+: elles sont bcp plus rapides (moi pas patient: etonnant pour un tireur de labo) malgré leur très léger retrait en qualité

je ne pense pas franchir le pas avant que j'y sois forcé. Mon labo NB me revient beaucoup moins cher. c'est une certitude. Et j'aime ca.



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> que reste il a l'argentique?



L'impression de pas etre toujours collé a un ordinateur 

LE PRINCIPAL, CE NE SONT PAS LES MOYENS D'ARRIVER A L'IMAGE FINALE MAIS BIEN L'EMOTION QUI S'EN DEGAGE UNE FOIS LE RESULTAT OBTENU.

Alors Débat "argentique Vs numérique" moi je dis "argentique avec numérique"

pour la peine, vous allez avoir le droit a une image numérique et une argentique bien qu'à ces dimmensions, on ne vois pas de subtilités






la première en argentique après  trucages et bidouillages (tout sous l'agrandisseur) Le tirage en 30x40 est superbe.






La deuxieme numérique


----------



## mistertitan (23 Février 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Mince, j'avais oublié que j'étais daltonien !



lol: moi aussi


----------



## Craquounette (23 Février 2006)

Etant novice complète dans l'info ET la photo numérique (et argentique...) si j'ai bien compris votre discussion un peu trop technique pour moi quand même, Numérique ou Argentique pour le N&B, c'est comme les mecs : c'est qu'une histoire de goût ?   

Oui... oui c'est bon...

J'ai trouvé la sortie... :rose:


----------



## valoriel (23 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Etant novice complète dans l'info ET la photo numérique (et argentique...) si j'ai bien compris votre discussion un peu trop technique pour moi quand même, Numérique ou Argentique pour le N&B, c'est comme les mecs : c'est qu'une histoire de goût ?


oui! t'as tout à fait raison 

les "jeunes" nés dans l'ère du numérique surfe sur la vague de l'instantané, de la retouche facile! les progrès réalisés dans la photo numérique sont énormes depuis quelques années et devraient continuer.

mais les "anciens" qui se souviennent de leur Leïca sur les champs de bataille, shootant *mai 68* cachés derrière les barricades, ceux-là ont un regard nostalgique sur le papier et le grain de l'argentique.

mais il n'y a qu'à voir ce sujet! les photos sont plus belles les unes que les autres car il n'y au final qu'une chose importante: le plaisir de photographier et de partager ces moments instannés


----------



## Luc G (23 Février 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, une petite photo bien numérique



Celle-là, tu l'as pas faite hier : pour une fois que je passais par là, il me semble bien que le ciel était plus bouché hier.


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Février 2006)

Bon!
Ben moi, j'aime bien celle-là, parce que c'est un peu celle du chat que tu peux jamais avoir en photo nette, bien, parce qu'il sent que tu attends de lui un peu d'immobilité au moment ou tu sors ton appareil...
Et moi, mon chat, c'est pas une p***, il prend jamais la pose


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Février 2006)

allez ,une photo de mon époque argentique !
Kodak TMax 3200 à 1600 ISO ,Nikon F70 et 85 mm f1,8...
Scan Kodak Photo CD (format pcd)
Sonny Rollins en octobre 1999, Nancy Jazz Pulsations
sinon j'ai eu la chance de voir Rollins en :1993 /1999 (donc) /2004 et 2005...un régal en concert !  

ya du grain ,la ..pour faire plaisir aux amoureux de l'argentique...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> mais les "anciens" qui se souviennent de leur Leïca sur les champs de bataille, shootant *mai 68* cachés derrière les barricades, ceux-là ont un regard nostalgique sur le papier et le grain de l'argentique.


 
Les soixante-huitards, ça doit leur faire drôle de se faire appeler "les anciens".


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les soixante-huitards, ça doit leur faire drôle de se faire appeler "les anciens".




et webo ,ta signature regard d'inde ,par les temps de grippe aviaire qui courent ...


----------



## Foguenne (23 Février 2006)

Je continue dans le bière... 







Bière au sirop de Liège. 





Il reste des reflets, faudra que je la refasse le soir, pas évident les bouteilles.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> et webo ,ta signature regard d'inde ,par les temps de grippe aviaire qui courent ...


 
Oh, je sais pas... Faut l'enlever tu crois?  Bref...

... n'égarons pas ce fil...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je continue dans le bière...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah oui ,on te voit dedans ,non?

un coup de toshop ,c'est reglé!

outil densité + ? pour fondre le reste dans le reflet?
ou densité - pour fondre le reflet dans le reste?


----------



## ikiki (23 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ya du grain ,la ..pour faire plaisir aux amoureux de l'argentique...



J'ai rien contre le numérique hein, j'imerai juste avoir les deux, ma pas assez de tune... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon très belle photo, j'aime beaucoup le GRAIN, et l'ambiance !!! 
(ah, et puis Rollins )


----------



## Foguenne (23 Février 2006)

Bière au Légo.   

Non, non, la couleur de la société d'harmonie St Brice à comme couleur le vert. 





La société St-Youp (St-Joseph) le rouge.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oh, je sais pas... Faut l'enlever tu crois?  Bref...
> 
> ... n'égarons pas ce fil...



yes


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Février 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bière au Légo.
> 
> Non, non, la couleur de la société d'harmonie St Brice à comme couleur le vert.
> 
> ...




marrant tes séries...


----------



## CarodeDakar (23 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> allez ,une photo de mon époque argentique !
> Kodak TMax 3200 à 1600 ISO ,Nikon F70 et 85 mm f1,8...
> Scan Kodak Photo CD (format pcd)
> Sonny Rollins en octobre 1999, Nancy Jazz Pulsations
> sinon j'ai eu la chance de voir Rollins en :1993 /1999 (donc) /2004 et 2005...un régal en concert !



 De toute beauté.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien contre le numérique hein, j'imerai juste avoir les deux, ma pas assez de tune...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tiens cette discussion argentique me donne envie de ressortir mes CD Kodak de mes négatifs noir et blanc...je dois avoir 400 noir et blanc scannés ...
CT pas mal ,les scan kodak a l'époque ,ceux qui s'en souviennent CT des CD dorés....je sais pas si çà existe encore...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien contre le numérique hein, j'imerai juste avoir les deux, ma pas assez de &#8364;tune...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mais moi j'ai rien contre l'argentique ...je trouve çà superbe...
mais le numérique est suffisament bon maintenant...

tiens j'ai aussi des photos du meme genre ,de Dianne Reeves que j'ai vu en concert a Copenhague en 1999 aussi, un copain m'avais scanné mes néga avec un scan Nikon ,assez puissant comme truc ...faudra que je les retrouve  pour les poster...


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Celle-là, tu l'as pas faite hier : pour une fois que je passais par là, il me semble bien que le ciel était plus bouché hier.




Non, j'y suis passé samedi dernier pour tester mon 17-35 mm, que je vais continuer à tester dès demain ici :







Sydney, Paul : 2 geores que j'adore !


----------



## CarodeDakar (23 Février 2006)

La bière est vraiment sympa, c'est vrai 

---


Tout petit détail, je ne crois pas que ce soit du Légo, en tout cas, pas la marque


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Février 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Non, j'y suis passé samedi dernier pour tester mon 17-35 mm, que je vais continuer à tester dès demain ici :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C ou ces immeubles?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2006)

Sud de Manhattan, pas tres loin de Wall Street






L'arrière plan a un peu changé


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Sud de Manhattan, pas tres loin de Wall Street
> 
> 
> 
> ...



arg dire que je peux pas y aller cette année, bouché a cause du trop grand nombre de demande de visas... 
j'espere en 2007


----------



## mistertitan (23 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> oui! t'as tout à fait raison
> mais les "anciens" qui se souviennent de leur Leïca sur les champs de bataille, shootant *mai 68* cachés derrière les barricades, ceux-là ont un regard nostalgique sur le papier et le grain de l'argentique.



Hey!!!! chui jeune (25 ans) et j'ai presque commencé les 2 presque en même temps. Mais mon leica reste extraordinaire et le plaisir pour l'instant inégalé. 
Ca fait 5 ans que je fait de la photo et pareil pour le labo. Je ne suis donc pas un vieux!!!   

Mais c'est vrai que c'est bien le resultat final qui compte



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> allez ,une photo de mon époque argentique !
> ya du grain ,la ..pour faire plaisir aux amoureux de l'argentique...



ca fait plaisir!! 
Cette photo est absolument superbe!!!
Bravo

Pour ceux qui aiment les photos de concert, je vous présente le site d'un copain de fac

Eric Auv

Régalez vous, je le trouve très doué


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> arg dire que je peux pas y aller cette année, bouché a cause du trop grand nombre de demande de visas...
> j'espere en 2007




Ca dépend de quel passeport tu disposes ! regarde bien le site de l'ambassade americaine en france.


----------



## alan.a (23 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> mais les "anciens" qui se souviennent de leur Leïca sur les champs de bataille, shootant *mai 68* cachés derrière les barricades, ceux-là ont un regard nostalgique sur le papier et le grain de l'argentique.





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les soixante-huitards, ça doit leur faire drôle de se faire appeler "les anciens".



Et pour les anciens soixante-huitards né en 1974 ... on fait comment  

et comme il faut mettre des photos, en voici une de mon dernier rouleau 120


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Février 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Ca dépend de quel passeport tu disposes ! regarde bien le site de l'ambassade americaine en france.



j'ai plus de passeport ,il est perimé et le biométique arrive fin mai...trop tard pour moi...
j'irai chez Jpmiss, comme l'an dernier...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Février 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> Hey!!!! chui jeune (25 ans) et j'ai presque commencé les 2 presque en même temps. Mais mon leica reste extraordinaire et le plaisir pour l'instant inégalé.
> Ca fait 5 ans que je fait de la photo et pareil pour le labo. Je ne suis donc pas un vieux!!!
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que c'est bien le resultat final qui compte
> ...



dans mes favoris ,direct!
  

il a un Dinax 600 sinon...
C collector çà maintenant que minolta arrete...


----------



## valoriel (23 Février 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

>


la face cachée de l'administration française 

photo marrante en tout cas avec un joli jeu de couleurs


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> j'irai chez Jpmiss, comme l'an dernier...



Euh ça va pas etre possible j'ai un cousin d'amérique qui vient passer l'été chez moi  

Alan: wouah celle ci est vraiment géniale! cadrage qui fait comme une spirale carrée, couleurs, désodre dans les dossier et du bas et ordre dans ceux du haut.. Géniale!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (23 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Euh ça va pas etre possible j'ai un cousin d'amérique qui vient passer l'été chez moi
> 
> Alan: wouah celle ci est vraiment géniale! cadrage qui fait comme une spirale carrée, couleurs, désodre dans les dossier et du bas et ordre dans ceux du haut.. Géniale!



je voulais dire sur la cote


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Euh ça va pas etre possible j'ai un cousin d'amérique qui vient passer l'été chez moi
> 
> Alan: wouah celle ci est vraiment géniale! cadrage qui fait comme une spirale carrée, couleurs, désodre dans les dossier et du bas et ordre dans ceux du haut.. Géniale!


Ah ouais? 
J'ai juste vu une armoire mal rangée moi...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je voulais dire sur la cote


Ouf!   


Bon, une photo pour éviter le flood:


----------



## mistertitan (23 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> dans mes favoris ,direct!



*en plus, c'est un futur macuser*. J'ai reussi a lui faire changer d'avis
il attend un peu d'argent et il va se payer un imac 20 pouces.
(normal, au labo photo, on s'est payé le 17 pouce et il a craqué)

A nous de l'aider pour son switch et il postera a coup sur de nombreuses et belles photos
Par contre, lui parlez pas de numérique. _il est roots "holga, sténopé, vieux reflex". Pire que moi!!!_

*Allez une photo puisqu'on est dans les concerts*:

je crois avoir deja posté des photos de ben harper alors je vais faire les tetes raides
prise de vue dans des conditions épouvantables: 

poignet droit cassé
photos interdites (j'ai reussit a rentrer en sortant ma pellicule de l'appareil et avec un extracteur d'amorce, je les ai mouché)
petit mju II avec son super 35mm si fidèle
pellicule elle meme ratée: fuji superia 200 exposée à 100. j'avais que de la couleur et j'ai trafiqué ma pellicule pour la pousser: je me suis trompé dans les codes barres
et la retouchée en NB pour coller a la série

Résultat correct tout de meme. pour un compact


----------



## Foguenne (23 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> La bière est vraiment sympa, c'est vrai
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Si si, Duplo.


----------



## Luc G (24 Février 2006)

Puisque c'est la mode, une photo de musiciens, mais là c'est concert à la campagne, jazzèbre 2005 dans les ruines du château de Leucate avec le trio de Will Menter (je sais, là, on ne voit pas le troisième ) qui est tout autant plasticien que musicien et avait semé des objets bizarres et néammoins sonores sous les pins.

Il faisait gris de chez gris mais c'était une bien belle journée quand même  

(et aussi pique-nique, huîtres et vin du coin )


----------



## alan.a (24 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> la face cachée de l'administration française



Au contraire, là c'est la face visible 
Il s'agit des bureaux des conseillers culturels de ma région.
Comme ils recoivent des artistes, il faut bien se la pêter avec des beaux bureaux...

La face cachée est dans les étages inférieurs, et là, t'as peur :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (24 Février 2006)

grâce à tes photos, je vois la cité administrative sous un autre angle.....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Février 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> *en plus, c'est un futur macuser*. J'ai reussi a lui faire changer d'avis
> il attend un peu d'argent et il va se payer un imac 20 pouces.
> (normal, au labo photo, on s'est payé le 17 pouce et il a craqué)
> 
> ...



les ados avec leur télephone dernier cri font pire! 
sans rire ,l'olympus mju avec un 35 mm fixe est un excellent appareil ...
a l'époque on en disait que du bien...
avec le D50 +50mm dessus ,je le glisse sans pb sous le manteau si C interdit...


----------



## SirDeck (24 Février 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

>


  

Dis-moi, tu prends en l'état ou tu réarranges un peu ? Je ne parle pas de l'éclairage ou du cadrage (la forcément en photo    ) mais du sujet. Par exemple, dans la première, as-tu réarrangé les dossiers ?


----------



## Luc G (24 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> sans rire ,l'olympus mju avec un 35 mm fixe est un excellent appareil ...
> a l'époque on en disait que du bien...



Il a bien un défaut : comme on le met n'importe où dans les poches ou ailleurs, il a facilement tendance à tomber et, à la longue...  
Enfin, j'en suis à mon deuxième, le premier avait fini par avoir des ratés à force de perdre des bouts de plastique


----------



## mistertitan (24 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> les ados avec leur télephone dernier cri font pire!
> sans rire ,l'olympus mju avec un 35 mm fixe est un excellent appareil ...
> a l'époque on en disait que du bien...
> avec le D50 +50mm dessus ,je le glisse sans pb sous le manteau si C interdit...



mais c'est un excelent appareil je suis tout a fait d'accord: avec sa mesure spot!!!
mais ce concert; j'aurais eu mon reflex, ils l'auraient grillé (tout le monde a été fouillé: petite salle donc facile)



			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, j'en suis à mon deuxième, le premier avait fini par avoir des ratés à force de perdre des bouts de plastique


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Février 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est un excelent appareil je suis tout a fait d'accord: avec sa mesure spot!!!
> mais ce concert; j'aurais eu mon reflex, ils l'auraient grillé (tout le monde a été fouillé: petite salle donc facile)



le concert de sonny rollins que j'ai posté hier ,j'avais le boitier autour du cou qui pendait dans le dos et l'objectif kasiment dans le ... 

y fouillent jamais dans le dos et dans le ... 

et pi sinon ,on peut tjrs glisser un petit bifton au gorille qui fouille !bon ca marche pas tjrs ....

maintenant au NJP je demande des accredit ca vaut mieux...


----------



## CarodeDakar (24 Février 2006)

> ... a cause du trop grand nombre de demande de visas



Tu veux dire qu'en Europe, il y a un quota de visas donnés vers les States?  Première fois que J,entends parler de ça.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire qu'en Europe, il y a un quota de visas donnés vers les States?  Première fois que J,entends parler de ça.




avant yavait pas bsoin ,mais la france a pas su mettre en place a temps le passeport biométrique que demande les EU pour pénétrer sur leur sol (depuis les attentats )...et donc si pas de paseport biométrique -->visa...
9000 demande actuellment 
je vais pas me faire chier ,a aller a paris pour faire la queue ,payer 100 euros...je préfere aller l'an prochain ,quand je serait sur de pvoir faire un passeport biométrique


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Février 2006)

voici la photo de Dianne Reeves de 1999 a Copenhague début juillet(chouette le festival de jazz la bas )...
un monde fou ,des jolies pitites Danoises :love: 
jétais alors tout au fond pres du bar :
F70 +50 mm 1,8 ,pellicule N&B Kodak TMAX 3200 (a 3200 iso )
ils ont une jolie affiche dans ce club "Copenhaguen Jazz House" ,on la voit a gauche.
Le contrebassiste ,c'est Reginald Veal ,si ma mémoire est bonne (ancien contrebassiste de Wynton Marsalis dans les années 90)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Février 2006)

après le danemark ,je suis monté en Suède ...
çà c'est au sud de stockholm


----------



## pim (24 Février 2006)

Ça leur ferait un superbe fond d'écran pour Vista :rateau:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Février 2006)

la nous sommes en Norvege:
les montagnes ne sont pas très haute 2000 /2500 m...mais aussi impressionnantes que les Alpes..


----------



## WebOliver (24 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> la nous sommes en Norvege:
> les montagnes ne sont pas très haute 2000 /2500 m...mais aussi impressionnantes que les Alpes..



Tiens, ça ressemble aux Alpes que j'ai en face de chez moi et qui font en moyenne 2000-2500 m. 





_novembre 2004_​


----------



## mistertitan (24 Février 2006)

je crois que j'avais pas mis celle la de Ben Harper.

Cette fois ci: au 300mm sur une HP5+ poussée à 3200.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, ça ressemble aux Alpes que j'ai en face de chez moi et qui font en moyenne 2000-2500 m.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je voulais dire la norvege culmine a 2500 ,contre 4800 pour les alpes 

le lac léman n'est pas au niveau de la mer...
tandis que les fjord le sont :et les montagnes qui s'élevent au dessus sont a plus de 2000 m ,c'est tres impressionnant quand meme...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> jle lac léman n'est pas au niveau de la mer...
> tandis que les fjord le sont :et les montagnes qui s'élevent au dessus sont a plus de 2000 m ,c'est tres impressionnant quand meme...



La baie des anges aussi


----------



## alan.a (24 Février 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi, tu prends en l'état ou tu réarranges un peu ? Je ne parle pas de l'éclairage ou du cadrage (la forcément en photo    ) mais du sujet. Par exemple, dans la première, as-tu réarrangé les dossiers ?



Non, je te touche à rien (la série n'aurait plus d'interêt à mes yeux)
Je rentre avec tout le merdier et je demande aux bureaulier  de sortir prendre une pause café.
En général ça ne pose de pb 
(j'ai eu un refus, la personne ne souhaitant pas de cette intrusion dans son univers, et ne voulant livrer une part de son intimité)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> La baie des anges aussi




y faitun peu plus chaud  

mais dans le cas des fjord ce qui est impressionnant ,c'est que les montagnes s'elevent a pic directement au dessus...
j'essaierai de poster des photos ,que j'ai prise depuis le bateau quand j'était sur le Geiranger fjord...


----------



## supatofa (24 Février 2006)

pour rester dans les nuages...ici une plage du nord


----------



## WebOliver (24 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> mais dans le cas des fjord ce qui est impressionnant ,c'est que les montagnes s'elevent a pic directement au dessus...



 C'est marrant, ici aussi.  





_avril 2002_​


----------



## alan.a (24 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, ici aussi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Là c'est chez toi ou chez nous ?


----------



## WebOliver (24 Février 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est chez toi ou chez nous ?



Chez nous, mais avec un bout de chez vous.


----------



## IceandFire (24 Février 2006)

c'est un défi défilé © ou quoi ?


----------



## supatofa (24 Février 2006)

les montagnes du nord


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, ici aussi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mais les fjords C la mer!!!pas le lac léman qui est deja a combien d'altitude?


----------



## WebOliver (24 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> mais les fjords C la mer!!!pas le lac léman qui est deja a combien d'altitude?



372 m environ le lac je crois. Le sommet au milieu de la photo (le Grammont) fait 2176 m. Ça fait une belle dénivellation.  Les gros hivers, il est possible de faire la descente à ski, par le couloir de la Chaumény, jusqu'à Saint-Gingolph au bord du lac (frontière franco-suisse). Mais c'est une descente assez exposée... et de plus en plus rare à réaliser. Sur la droite, il y a le couloir qu'on appelle le Tombeau des Allemands. Un avion s'y est écrasé pendant la Seconde Guerre mondiale. Paraît que s'y on s'y ballade on trouve encore quelques morceaux d'avion.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> 372 m environ le lac je crois. Le sommet au milieu de la photo (le Grammont) fait 2176 m. Ça fait une belle dénivellation.  Les gros hivers, il est possible de faire la descente à ski, par le couloir de la Chaumény, jusqu'à Saint-Gingolph au bord du lac (frontière franco-suisse). Mais c'est une descente assez exposée... et de plus en plus rare à réaliser. Sur la droite, il y a le couloir qu'on appelle le Tombeau des Allemands. Un avion s'y est écrasé pendant la Secone Guerre mondiale. Paraît que s'y on s'y ballade on trouve encore quelques morceaux d'avions.




quelle chance tu as ...
j'ai fais le tour du lac une fois ...


----------



## joubichou (24 Février 2006)

une que j'ai prise l'été dernier


----------



## tofdk (24 Février 2006)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> les montagnes du nord




ah les dunes du Nord...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> une que j'ai prise l'été dernier




extraordinaire!
la je dis vraiment excellent!
mais ya pas d'exif ?
dit nous tout :appareil ,objectif etc...


----------



## joubichou (24 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> extraordinaire!
> la je dis vraiment excellent!
> mais ya pas d'exif ?
> dit nous tout :appareil ,objectif etc...


en fait j'ai un tout bête apn sony dsc f 717 je le mets sur macro et voila,et puis après j'ai rajouté les halos avec photoshop


----------



## supatofa (24 Février 2006)

tofdk a dit:
			
		

> ah les dunes du Nord...




ouais c'est cool


----------



## supatofa (24 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> en fait j'ai un tout bête apn sony dsc f 717 je le mets sur macro et voila,et puis après j'ai rajouté les halos avec photoshop




ouais très belle macro, par contre sans les halos ça doit être pas mal non plus ?


----------



## Luc G (24 Février 2006)

Pour continuer dans les raccourcis géographiques : un fjord des Corbières


----------



## joubichou (24 Février 2006)

Une petite partouze de charançons


----------



## supatofa (24 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Une petite partouze de charançons




chauds les loustics


----------



## imimi (24 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Une petite partouze de charançons


 
Terrrriiiiible !
Mais peux plus bouler :rose: :rose: :rose: 



Vraiment NUL ce VBull


----------



## Luc G (24 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Une petite partouze de charançons



Superbe   

Mais gare à la police qui veille


----------



## valoriel (24 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

>


c'est con les passants ​
en tout cas, jolie photo! 
et moi j'ai toujours mon problème pour uploader mes photos sur macG :hein:


----------



## joubichou (24 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Superbe
> 
> Mais gare à la police qui veille


belle bestiole


----------



## Luc G (24 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> belle bestiole




Un ephippigère, je ne sais plus si c'est celui des vignes. Pour plus de renseignements sur la famille, voir le site de mon gamin qui en fait parfois l'élevage à la maison


----------



## Luc G (24 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> c'est con les passants ​



C'est sûr. Et ils sont forcément tous à l'entrée, vu que pour aller plus loin, faut se mouiller 
Comme je passe toujours là en vitesse (trop fréquenté, ce coin )...

(Ceci dit, de l'autre côté de la gorge, il n'y a jamais personne )


----------



## joubichou (24 Février 2006)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> ouais très belle macro, par contre sans les halos ça doit être pas mal non plus ?


la voila sans le halo


----------



## supatofa (24 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> la voila sans le halo




merci

je la trouve plus jolie...et vous ?


----------



## joubichou (24 Février 2006)

et voila une de mes préférées http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/pc/mypics/559709/display/3211124


----------



## joubichou (24 Février 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> si je peux me permettre, j'ai un faible pour celle-là http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/pc/display/3063934


C'est vrai qu'elle est superbe,et il y en a un paquet d'autres sur fotocommunity


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Février 2006)

voila les restes de la sidérurgie près de chez moi 
CT tout a l'heure 







correction densité + le long du tuyau ,on voyait le masquage que G fait sur le ciel...






D50 + 35 mm (fixe ) ...


----------



## mamyblue (24 Février 2006)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> les montagnes du nord


 


			
				joubichou a dit:
			
		

> belle bestiole


---------------------------------------------------------

Moi je trouve vos miniatures très jolies, bravo!


----------



## SirDeck (24 Février 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Non, je te touche à rien (la série n'aurait plus d'interêt à mes yeux)
> Je rentre avec tout le merdier et je demande aux bureaulier  de sortir prendre une pause café.
> En général ça ne pose de pb
> (j'ai eu un refus, la personne ne souhaitant pas de cette intrusion dans son univers, et ne voulant livrer une part de son intimité)




Très bon coup d'il alors   
"Tout le merdier", tu veux dire, beaucoup d'éclairage ? 2 lampes ? Mandarines ?


----------



## Sloughi (24 Février 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Février 2006)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

>



yzon la griiiiiiiiiippe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## jpmiss (24 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> yzon la griiiiiiiiiippe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



C'est sur a voir comment y zont le nez rouge!


----------



## Luc G (25 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur a voir comment y zont le nez rouge!



Reportage exclusif : jpmiss au carnaval  







Non, je déconne ! c'est pas lui : là c'est Limoux, c'est pas le carnaval de Nice


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas le carnaval de Nice



Y'a un carnaval à Nice?


----------



## Luc G (25 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y'a un carnaval à Nice?



Pas le même genre, en tos cas !


----------



## Craquounette (25 Février 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Sydney Bristow.


Idem pour toi Luc G

:hein:


----------



## SirDeck (25 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Sydney Bristow.
> 
> 
> Idem pour toi Luc G
> ...




Je les ai boulés de ta part.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Février 2006)

merci


----------



## alan.a (25 Février 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Très bon coup d'&#339;il alors
> "Tout le merdier", tu veux dire, beaucoup d'éclairage ? 2 lampes ? Mandarines ?



J'avais réalisé des premiers tests avec des mandarines (en prêt) + gélatine bleue.

J'aime bien avoir mon propre matériel alors je me suis payé des lampes de 500 watts lumière du jour mais c'est un truc que je trouve désagréable. Ca chauffe, on ne peut regler qu'en allumant ou éteignant des lampes (le potentiomètre à une incidence sur la t° de couleur) ou en modifiant l'orientation et j'étais un peu juste en puissance pour compenser la lumière extérieure sur certains cadrages.

Mais je n'avais économiquement pas le choix et puis cet éclairage me servira tjrs pour des boulots en vidéo.

Un jour, j'aurais mon jeu de flash ....

j'ai dû baisser les stores pour réduire le contre jour, mais au final j'aime bien ce « filtre » palpable entre les deux mondes.


----------



## doudou83 (25 Février 2006)

Bientôt le printemps !!!!! Fleurs d'amandier


----------



## doudou83 (25 Février 2006)

Il y a aussi les citronniers ....


----------



## WebOliver (25 Février 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi les citronniers ....



... et les orangers. 





_Maroc, avril 2004_​


----------



## doudou83 (25 Février 2006)

Fleur de bougainvillée


----------



## doudou83 (25 Février 2006)

Cette plante grasse est aussi appellée " langue de belle mère " voyez vous pourquoi.....? :love:


----------



## doudou83 (25 Février 2006)

Vous me reconnaissez ?


----------



## mistertitan (25 Février 2006)

c vrai!!
tu ressemble à ca?

T pas bo!!!!


----------



## joubichou (25 Février 2006)

une que j'aime bien


----------



## jpmiss (25 Février 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> J
> j'ai dû baisser les stores pour réduire le contre jour, mais au final j'aime bien ce « filtre » palpable entre les deux mondes.


J'aime vraiment beaucoup cette série


----------



## ange_63 (25 Février 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Fleur de bougainvillée



:love: :love: :love: :love: Ma plante préférée!!! :love: :love: :love: :love: 
Très jolie en+, bravo !!


----------



## doudou83 (25 Février 2006)

Merki.....


----------



## Craquounette (25 Février 2006)

Tout ça sent le printemps  

Une idée de ballade ?






Le Creux du Van

Canon EOS 300 (avec filtre polarisant) scannée sur CD par le labo...


----------



## joubichou (25 Février 2006)

une autre que j'aime bien


----------



## mamyblue (25 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça sent le printemps
> 
> Une idée de ballade ?
> 
> ...


 
C'est très beau le Creux du Van  Dommage sur cette photo on se rend pas bien compte de la profondeur... 
Mais c'est vrai, c'est magnique et il faut y aller une fois pour voir, personnellement, 
je n'ose pas aller trop au bord. 
C'est tellement profond que ça me donne le vertige.


----------



## CarodeDakar (26 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... et les orangers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et le _Moringa oleifera_, dont les feuilles peuvent fournir assez de vitamines et de protéines pour vaincre la malnutrition partout en Afrique:

Plantation intensive de _Moringa oleifera_, Keur Momar Sarr, Nord du Sénégal, 2004


----------



## CarodeDakar (26 Février 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Fleur de bougainvillée



En effet, toujours magnifiques:


----------



## alan.a (26 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça sent le printemps
> 
> Une idée de ballade ?
> 
> ...



 Ca se grimpe ?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ca se grimpe ?



Tu veux grimper dans un trou? :mouais:


----------



## alan.a (26 Février 2006)

Je (on) grimpe bien sur des châteaux d'eau 










banlieue de Rouen, deux voies de 50 m


----------



## WebOliver (26 Février 2006)

... et tu mousquetonnes pas souvent!  Joli vol... 



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## doudou83 (26 Février 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> une autre que j'aime bien



J'aime beaucoup !!


----------



## alan.a (26 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... et tu mousquetonnes pas souvent!  Joli vol...





Il y a eu bien pire niveau engagement ... 40 m avec 2 points ... (voie Davin, aiguillette du Lauzet ... on avait perdu l'itinéraire ... wouhouuu les nuls )
c'était que du 4 mais tu sers quand même les fesses ...






Mais ce n'est rien par rapport aux pionniers 
Il me semble que la voie Alain/Leininger sur la Meije (900 m) a été ouverte avec 6 points ... et pas vraiment avec le même matériel sur le dos et aux pieds !!!!


----------



## yvos (26 Février 2006)

il suffit que je parte en vacances pour que tout le monde en profite pour poster de chouettes photos


----------



## doudou83 (26 Février 2006)

Merki....!!!!!


----------



## doudou83 (26 Février 2006)

Jeu d'eau  ...


----------



## mamyblue (26 Février 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Jeu d'eau ...


 
Très joli ! Bravo


----------



## doudou83 (26 Février 2006)

jeu de gouttes


----------



## Sloughi (26 Février 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2006)

Cui cui


----------



## IceandFire (26 Février 2006)

Rourooooouuuuuu....


----------



## alan.a (26 Février 2006)

Pooom pooom


----------



## olof (26 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Tout ça sent le printemps
> 
> Une idée de ballade ?
> 
> ...



Oh, le Creux-du-Van, c'est tout près de chez moi  

Pas facile à prendre en photo pour que ça donne bien...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2006)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Oh, le Creux-du-Van, c'est tout près de chez moi


On demande supermoquette pour l'explication de cette formation.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Février 2006)

Ah **** moi qui voulait être tranquille 

Ben c'est assez simple, le Creux est au sommet d'un anticlinal, c'est une demi-cluse dont l'eau s'écoule vers l'areuse. Un pli jurassien est en gros un pli "carré" ou pli kink. Le sommet comme on le voit est assez plat ce qui donne ces falaises. C'est simplement une érosion karstique poussé : à la faveur de fracture dues au plissement l'eau s'écoule et dissous le calcaire et ce préférentiellement perpendiculairement aux couches (à cause du plissement de nouveau). Les conduites et grottes resultantes peuvent parfois devenir suffisantes pour amener l'effrondrement du toit, ici des calcaires crétacés. Mais ça peut être autre chose : l'érosion est plus efficace sur la tranche que sur le plaat d'une couche, comme par exemple la vallée des monuments, le grand canyon. Une fois l'érosion amorcé la gravité accélère le tout alors que sur le dessus seuls les processus chimiques jouent un rôle.

C'est con j'ai tout le matos au bureau


----------



## WebOliver (26 Février 2006)

ça tombe bien, sur Wikipédia, ils n'avaient qu'une ébauche à compléter.


----------



## Craquounette (26 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est assez simple, le Creux est au sommet d'un anticlinal, c'est une demi-cluse dont l'eau s'écoule vers l'areuse. Un pli jurassien est en gros un pli "carré" ou pli kink. Le sommet comme on le voit est assez plat ce qui donne ces falaises. C'est simplement une érosion karstique poussé : à la faveur de fracture dues au plissement l'eau s'écoule et dissous le calcaire et ce préférentiellement perpendiculairement aux couches (à cause du plissement de nouveau). Les conduites et grottes resultantes peuvent parfois devenir suffisantes pour amener l'effrondrement du toit, ici des calcaires crétacés. Mais ça peut être autre chose : l'érosion est plus efficace sur la tranche que sur le plaat d'une couche, comme par exemple la vallée des monuments, le grand canyon. Une fois l'érosion amorcé la gravité accélère le tout alors que sur le dessus seuls les processus chimiques jouent un rôle.



Je me demande si j'avais su tout ça avant si la montée de Noiraigue jusque là-haut m'aurait parut tout aussi longue :mouais: 

 supermoquette! Je m'endormirai moins bête ce soir


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2006)

merci

J'ai trouvé un super panorama VR de ce creux


----------



## supermoquette (26 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ça tombe bien, sur Wikipédia, ils n'avaient qu'une ébauche à compléter.


Ouais là ils parlent de petit glacier, je savais pas, j'y vais jamais car c'est par là que je suis de devenu fusilier


----------



## miatec (26 Février 2006)

on reste dans le caractère animal
et actualité
je vous rassure, maintenant elle ont rentré (ele ont eu froid..)
(en 2800 et1400 elel se voyait bien.. maintenant..pauvre poupoules, les trait rouge c'est pour meiu le sidentifier)

popoule2.JPG


----------



## jpmiss (26 Février 2006)

Relis bien le sujet de ce fil...


----------



## valoriel (26 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Relis bien le sujet de ce fil...


remarque, c'est peut être le cas!


----------



## yvos (26 Février 2006)

probablement un autoportrait


----------



## valoriel (26 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> probablement un autoportrait


la grippe aviaire à du soucis à se faire, alors


----------



## yvos (26 Février 2006)

une petite en passant


----------



## olof (26 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais là ils parlent de petit glacier, je savais pas, j'y vais jamais car c'est par là que je suis de devenu fusilier



A Colombier, par hasard ??


----------



## olof (26 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande si j'avais su tout ça avant si la montée de Noiraigue jusque là-haut m'aurait parut tout aussi longue :mouais:
> 
> supermoquette! Je m'endormirai moins bête ce soir



Meuh non, ils ne sont pas si long ces 14 contours


----------



## CarodeDakar (26 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> une petite en passant



Sorry, Yvos, je ne sais pas où tu étais la semaine passée, ai-je manqué un post?  Donc, c'est où?

---

Je ne sais pas si tu ressens la même chose en regardant ta photo, mais avec le halo, un mélange de couleurs pastels et vives, la galerie ouvragée, cet homme au centre, qui vend du savon (???) sur sa petite charrette qui devra être réparée demain, le vieux visiblement intéressé, le gars sur un vélo sorti d'outre tombe et la situation de pauvreté évidente, on dirait une image qui décrit un conte comme ceux des frères Anderson. 

Un téléphone portable pour le modernisme en plus!

Plein d'histoires à raconter avec cette photo! Chapeau!


----------



## Craquounette (26 Février 2006)

olof a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non, ils ne sont pas si long ces 14 contours



Passé une nuit glauque au possible à la Ferme Robert lors de la traversée du jura par les crêtes... Heureusement que le lendemain la vue, le lieu, l'ambiance valaient le détour... Suis tombée amoureuse du Creux du Van :love: :rose: 

 

 yvos


----------



## yvos (26 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Sorry, Yvos, je ne sais pas où tu étais la semaine passée, ai-je manqué un post?  Donc, c'est où?
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



ba j'étais au ski en savoie ....

la photo au dessus a été prise en Chine, cf signature   ...dans le turkestan à l'extreme ouest


----------



## olof (26 Février 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Passé une nuit glauque au possible à la Ferme Robert lors de la traversée du jura par les crêtes...



Moi c'est pour cet été les crètes du Jura, 12 jours entre St.-Cergues et Olten !


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (27 Février 2006)

muraille de chine (mutiayu) en hiver .. froid glacial mais soleil, 7 km de marche et 20 personnes rencontrés (par groupe de 4) ... l chine de bas en haut en sac a dos avec un copain : que du bonheur

argh .. je suis une biquette en compression, la vrai a de bein plus belles couleurs ...


----------



## mistertitan (27 Février 2006)

Une F1 à l'aube de la nouvelle saison.


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Février 2006)

http://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aimela8cp.jpg


----------



## macmarco (27 Février 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> ....





Lorsque tu récupères le code sur ImageShack, tu as juste à faire un copier/coller tel quel dans ton message.


----------



## Paski.pne (27 Février 2006)

Pour que tout le monde puisse voir cette belle photo postée par StJohnPerse :


			
				StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

>



Bravo


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Février 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> Une F1 à l'aube de la nouvelle saison.



dehors !!!!
REnAuLt PoWaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## supatofa (27 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> merci
> 
> J'ai trouvé un super panorama VR de ce creux




impressionnant


----------



## mistertitan (27 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> dehors !!!!
> REnAuLt PoWaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!



de toute facon, moi je suis pro Ferrari


----------



## mamyblue (27 Février 2006)

Paski.pne a dit:
			
		

> Pour que tout le monde puisse voir cette belle photo postée par StJohnPerse :
> 
> 
> Bravo


 


Citation:
Posté par *StJohnPerse*
_





Cette rose est magnifique !!! Rien quand la regardant on arrive presque à sentir son parfum !!!  
_


----------



## doudou83 (27 Février 2006)

Sur les hauteurs de Sanary s/mer (var)  vers 16h


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Février 2006)

mistertitan a dit:
			
		

> de toute facon, moi je suis pro Ferrari



naaaaaaaon!!! Renault Powaaaaaaa !

Alonso !!!!!

ah merde ,le traitre ,y s"barre chez Merco en 2007 !

du coup ptet qu'on va récuperer Raikonen?


----------



## jpmiss (27 Février 2006)

Y'avait longtemps que j'avais pas posté des fenetres:


----------



## Craquounette (27 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Y'avait longtemps que j'avais pas posté des fenetres:



En as-tu déjà parlé à ton psy ? Qu'en pense-t-il de ton obsession ? Essaies-tu d'exorciser tes vieux démons de "Windows" ?   

Mis à part ça...  Avec le fond noir, ça a de la gueule


----------



## ikiki (28 Février 2006)

De bien jolies prises encore sur les pages précédentes... 

Un échantillon de mon dernier rouleau au cours d'une balade nocturne (ilford 125, pas vraiment judicieux car pas évident le 1/30 sans pied... :rose.


----------



## valoriel (28 Février 2006)

c'est l'expo du luco la dernière?


----------



## ikiki (28 Février 2006)

Expo au Jardin du Luxembourg oui


----------



## Galatée (28 Février 2006)

Je reviens du Maroc, il y a quelques photos dans ma galerie pour ceux que ça intéresse... :rose: 

Moi, j'aime bien celle-là :


----------



## ikiki (28 Février 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens du Maroc, il y a quelques photos dans ma galerie pour ceux que ça intéresse... :rose:



De jolies couleurs


Edith : très sympa ta galerie aussi


----------



## supatofa (28 Février 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens du Maroc, il y a quelques photos dans ma galerie pour ceux que ça intéresse... :rose:
> 
> Moi, j'aime bien celle-là :




belle couleur en effet


----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2006)

Vous avez dit baroque?
A Menton:


----------



## Galatée (28 Février 2006)

J'aime bien celle-là aussi, prise à la va-vite du premier étage du restaurant public à Marrakech (premier étage qui ne fait d'ailleurs pas plus de 1,70 de plafond, c'est très drôle).
Je sais qu'elle est un peu floue, mais je trouve ça chouette que le gars à droite qui passe avec son vélo soit flou, ça fait une ambiance particulière.






  Adieu couscous, délicieux poulets rôtis (à gauche sur la photo), tagines...


----------



## alan.a (28 Février 2006)

La vie est dure


----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> La vie est dure


Celle-ci est énorme!


----------



## doudou83 (28 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez dit baroque?
> A Menton:




Bravo !! j'aime beaucoup  !!!


----------



## ange_63 (28 Février 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> La vie est dure




_"C'est dur dur d'être bébé
Oh là là bébé, c'est dur dur d'être bébé
Dur dur d'être bébé..."_
 

  :love:


----------



## Luc G (28 Février 2006)

Entre ses photos et son avatar, je soupçonne jpmiss d'avoir des idées de grandeur


----------



## william (28 Février 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens du Maroc, il y a quelques photos dans ma galerie pour ceux que ça intéresse... :rose:
> 
> Moi, j'aime bien celle-là :




tes couleurs sont un peu fades par rapport à la probable réalité dommage...; dommage aussi que le point ne soit pas juste...quand au cadre essaie avec photoshop de couper tes pots aussi au fond de l'image... juste pour faire disparaitre ce mur sans interet.. et la tes pots occuperons l'espace de maniere bcp plus significative...


----------



## SirDeck (28 Février 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Expo au Jardin du Luxembourg oui



Si vous passez par là, il y a, pas loin, l'expo : "ISABELLE HUPPERT, LA FEMME AUX PORTRAITS ". C'est très intéressant parce que ça regroupe de très nombreux photographes dans la même expo autour du même sujet.

Autant pour moi. l'expo est terminée.


----------



## Craquounette (28 Février 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> La vie est dure



J'crois qu'il n'y a rien à ajouter 



			
				Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens du Maroc, il y a quelques photos dans ma galerie pour ceux que ça intéresse...



Mmmm joli aperçu de ce qui m'attend mi-mars  Tu veux que je te ramène du couscous ?


----------



## Luc G (28 Février 2006)

Alan, pourquoi tu ne l'as pas postée dans "Autoportraits" ?


----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Bravo !! j'aime beaucoup  !!!



Merci.
Moi j'en suis surtout content pour avoir réussi a obtenir une lumière correcte. Et ça c'est grace au RAW


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Merci.
> Moi j'en suis surtout content pour avoir réussi a obtenir une lumière correcte. Et ça c'est grace au RAW




le RAW permet effectivement de récuperer dans les HL ...
mais parfois C cramé quand meme...


----------



## Lila (28 Février 2006)

..faite cet aprem .;vite fait


----------



## ikiki (28 Février 2006)

Un jour moi aussi je connaitrais un jour les joies du RAW... 
En attendant les tunes, vive M Ilford...:rateau:


----------



## yvos (28 Février 2006)

salam!


----------



## jpmiss (28 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> le RAW permet effectivement de récuperer dans les HL ...
> mais parfois C cramé quand meme...


C'est pour ca que je préfère un RAW sous ex que sur ex 

Lila et ikiki


----------



## mistertitan (1 Mars 2006)

il neige!!!

alors petite pphoto de la neige de nuit.
PDV à 200 iso donc pose longue. on voit pas la neige tomber.


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous,

Je ne suis pas photographe, loin s&#8217;en faut, alors je félicite chaleureusement ceux qui peuvent y prétendre.

Mais j&#8217;ai eu une idée, avec mon père (architecte aussi), qui consiste à envisager une approche artistique différente de la photo, grâce aux possibilités offertes par le numérique et la toile :

Nous proposons à toutes les personnes que nous croiserons au grès des forums, mail-listes, et autres possibilités du web de prendre une photo le 21 juin 2006 à 12h00 (heure française), sans se préoccuper de sa qualité mais seulement de l&#8217;endroit ou cette personne se trouve&#8230;

Une photo sur le vif, sans réflexion, ce qui est devant soi à ce moment.

Et de me l&#8217;envoyer : guillaumegilbert1@mac.com

Je n&#8217;accepterai que les formats 1200x1600, en jpeg (base de 2millions de pixels), de moins de 1meg, et je me fais fort de les stocker dans des disque durs et de les mettre en scène et de trouver un lieu (ou plusieurs) pour les exposer&#8230;

Mon but est d&#8217;obtenir un cliché précis et instantané de la planète, vue d&#8217;une manière qui, je le crois, n&#8217;a jamais été tenté

Je propose donc à chacun d&#8217;entre vous de faire circuler cette information et je demande aux Admin. de mac-gé de bien vouloir me donner des noms de contacts chez Apple France, afin que je les avertisse d&#8217;une surcharge potentielle sur mon adresse durant les 48h qui suivront&#8230;


Je demande juste aux gens d&#8217;indiquer le lieu (pays au moins) dans le titre de la photo.


----------



## la(n)guille (1 Mars 2006)

merci,

tu crois vraiment que c'est risqué, mon adresse circule déja dans tous les serveurs pourris des ventes merdeuses de la toile, ainsi que quelques listings de cul, d'informatique, de banques (les pires), etc...bref, comme tout le monde...


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salam!



Belle palette de couleurs et joli chapeau


----------



## Dendrimere (1 Mars 2006)

Je profite d'une connexion WIFI sauvage...


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mars 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Je profite d'une connexion WIFI sauvage...


Well done 

Moi j'ai profité d'une après midi libre pour aller me balader a Antibes


----------



## ikiki (1 Mars 2006)

Suite des mannequins pris boulevard Haussmann


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Suite des mannequins pris boulevard Haussmann




bien ! mais C po des vraies


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

encore les hauts fourneaux d'uckange ,ki marche pu


----------



## imimi (1 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> bien ! mais C po des vraies


Si si, c'est moa    

Quoi c'est même pô vrai ?
Pfff... :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Well done
> 
> Moi j'ai profité d'une après midi libre pour aller me balader a Antibes



arg il me torture ,il me torture ,il me torture celui la avec sa cote d'azur et ses 15 degré grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 
y vient de neiger la chez moi ,0,5 °C .... 

ahhhhhhh que vois je???? des volatiles ,la sur l'eau :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: 

sinon ,on voit le musée picasso ,derriere...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Si si, c'est moa
> 
> Quoi c'est même pô vrai ?
> Pfff... :rose: :rose: :rose:



C vraie que T toute mimi ...:love: :love: 
C toi alors?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

>


 
J'aime beaucoup  et le cadre met bien en valeur


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup  et le cadre met bien en valeur



ouai ,en attendant je preferairai me promener dans le vieil antibes ,que dans ces ruines d'une époque révolue....
profites....


----------



## ikiki (1 Mars 2006)

Joli cliché Sydney...  et comme dit jpmiss, c'est vrai que le cadre met bien en valeur...
Faut vraiment que je m'y mette, mes photos auraient à y gagner... :rose:



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> bien ! mais C po des vraies



En fait ils étaient mobiles les mannequins!


Sinon la voilà ma mimi :love:
On était dans un bar à Honfleur le WE dernier...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Joli cliché Sydney...  et comme dit jpmiss, c'est vrai que le cadre met bien en valeur...
> Faut vraiment que je m'y mette, mes photos auraient à y gagner... :rose:
> 
> 
> ...



comme G dit elle est joulie!!!:love:  

mais vous regardez vraiment la nouvelle star.?????
elle a trop l'air d'une intello ,elle peut pas regarder la nouvelle star ...je le crois pas!!!


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ouai ,en attendant je preferairai me promener dans le vieil antibes ,que dans ces ruines d'une époque révolue....
> profites....


 
En meme temps nous on a sonnyboy ici...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> J'aime beaucoup  et le cadre met bien en valeur


en meme temps je m'apperçoit que mon masquage sur le ciel est visible...
c'est pourtant ma 3eme tentative... et pas la plus facile...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

rOooo mais je m'approche des 4000 posts moi...


----------



## mado (1 Mars 2006)

J'essaie souvent. Ça me plait rarement. Mais ce soir un peu plus.
:love:




​ 





​


----------



## mamyblue (1 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> J'essaie souvent. Ça me plait rarement. Mais ce soir un peu plus.
> :love:


Jolies couleurs! J'ai une préférences pour le 1er bouquet !!!


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mars 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Jolies couleurs! J'ai une préférences pour le 1er bouquet !!!


 
Je crois que c'est le même bouquet mais moi aussi je préfère la premiere photo  :rateau:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Mars 2006)

mon Tel Sony Ericsson k600i prends des photos, rappel ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Mars 2006)

mais le D70 fait quand meme mieux !

j'arrive pas posté cette pxxxxx d'image


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Mars 2006)

ca déconne ce soir...
C wanadoo...
par le blog ca va...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Mars 2006)

je disais donc D70 ,printemps dernier...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Mars 2006)

et 4000 post , bonne nuit !


----------



## mistertitan (2 Mars 2006)

tiens, t'as changé d'avatar


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> J'essaie souvent. Ça me plait rarement. Mais ce soir un peu plus.
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...





J'adoooooooooooore :love:


----------



## al02 (2 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> *Je t'aime ma chérie* :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

>



Je vous mettrais bien sa photo mais elle va me tuer :rose:


----------



## yvos (2 Mars 2006)

une petite en passant 






ps: comment on fait les cadres blancs ou noirs?


----------



## ikiki (2 Mars 2006)

yvos 

Malgré mes mésaventures , voici deux chtites que j'aime bien, facades prises à Honfleur ce week-end...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> une petite en passant
> 
> 
> 
> ...




photoshop 
taille de la zone de travail


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> yvos
> 
> Malgré mes mésaventures , voici deux chtites que j'aime bien, facades prises à Honfleur ce week-end...



imimi !!!!!!:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## yvos (2 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> yvos
> 
> Malgré mes mésaventures , voici deux chtites que j'aime bien, facades prises à Honfleur ce week-end...




super 

merci Sidney


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> yvos
> 
> Malgré mes mésaventures , voici deux chtites que j'aime bien, facades prises à Honfleur ce week-end...


Ca change de mes façades colorées


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ps: comment on fait les cadres blancs ou noirs?



Comme ça:




Cadre très inspirés de ceux d'alan.a


----------



## gresillons (2 Mars 2006)

Un splash à moitié réussi!


----------



## ikiki (2 Mars 2006)

gresillons a dit:
			
		

> Un splash à moitié réussi!



C'est chouette et rigolo  
Comment t'y prends-tu?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> C'est chouette et rigolo
> Comment t'y prends-tu?



obturateur au 1/8000 eme de seconde


----------



## jpmiss (2 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> obturateur au 1/8000 eme de seconde



+télécommande + mode rafale nan?
Et j'aurais tendance a utiliser de la creme liquide plutot que du lait pour augmenter la tension superficielle (moins fluide quoi). Nan?


----------



## gresillons (2 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> obturateur au 1/8000 eme de seconde



Pas besoin d'aller aussi vite contrairement a ce qu'on croit:

1/60 sec - F/10
Correction d'exposition : 0 IL
Sensibilité: ISO 200
Balance des blancs: Manuel
Mode flash: Premier rideau (sb600)
Mode de flash automatique: Manuel x 1/16 
Mode couleur : Mode Ia (sRVB)


----------



## gresillons (2 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> C'est chouette et rigolo
> Comment t'y prends-tu?




- Un trépied 
- Un flash dirigé vers un plafond blanc
- de la patience :rateau:


----------



## gresillons (2 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> +télécommande + mode rafale nan?
> Et j'aurais tendance a utiliser de la creme liquide plutot que du lait pour augmenter la tension superficielle (moins fluide quoi). Nan?



Pas de mode rafale, mais la télécommande s'avère utile effectivement


----------



## SirDeck (2 Mars 2006)

gresillons a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin d'aller aussi vite contrairement a ce qu'on croit:
> 
> 1/60 sec - F/10
> Correction d'exposition : 0 IL
> ...




Bah oui ! Au flash, tu t'en fou de la vitesse d'obturation (enfin sauf si tu as beaucoup de lumière d'ambiance)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Mars 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui ! Au flash, tu t'en fou de la vitesse d'obturation (enfin sauf si tu as beaucoup de lumière d'ambiance)




ah oui au flash aussi ,c'est vrai...
enfin généralement pour figer le mouvement du fluide ,des vitesses d'obturation élevées s'imposent ...
tiens ,j'ai le meme flash que toi...
c'est koi ton boitier?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Mars 2006)

gresillons a dit:
			
		

> - Un trépied
> - Un flash dirigé vers un plafond blanc
> - de la patience :rateau:



comme koi ,ya pas qu'avec les filles qu'il en faut ...
avec le chocolat aussi...
ca va souvent ensemble d'ailleurs!


----------



## gresillons (2 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ah oui au flash aussi ,c'est vrai...
> enfin généralement pour figer le mouvement du fluide ,des vitesses d'obturation élevées s'imposent ...
> tiens ,j'ai le meme flash que toi...
> c'est koi ton boitier?




Un D70 plus pour longtemps, j'attends mon D200


----------



## Luc G (2 Mars 2006)

Quelques images de la Lozère (j'ai du mal à m'en passer ) prises samedi, dimanche et lundi ; respectivement sur l'Aubrac, sur la Margeride, sur le Mont-Lozère.

















Pour le printemps, on verra dimanche par ici, nettement plus au sud


----------



## ikiki (2 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Quelques images de la Lozère (j'ai du mal à m'en passer ) prises samedi, dimanche et lundi ; respectivement sur l'Aubrac, sur la Margeride, sur le Mont-Lozère.



Super Luc G, j'aime beaucoup les couleurs des deux premières


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Quelques images de la Lozère (j'ai du mal à m'en passer ) prises samedi, dimanche et lundi ; respectivement sur l'Aubrac, sur la Margeride, sur le Mont-Lozère.
> 
> et après je me demande pourquoi ça rame graaaaave en RTC...



bravo!


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Mars 2006)




----------



## manulemafatais (3 Mars 2006)

Vite fait hein...


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2006)

Wouah ca fait du bien de bon matin de si jolies photos!


----------



## Luc G (3 Mars 2006)

Indépendamment de la photo de Dendrimere que j'aime bien, sa signature entre mes photos et la sienne m'a bien fait marrer 



			
				dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> *Une Réelle Alternative*


----------



## alan.a (3 Mars 2006)

Un petit coup de pub :rose:

La nouvelle série « affaires culturelles » est publiée sur mon site :





Cette photo fait partie du OFF de la série, elle la completera dans une éventuelle édition.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Un petit coup de pub :rose:
> 
> La nouvelle série « affaires culturelles » est publiée sur mon site :
> 
> ...



bien ton site:un style affirmé...
C du 6x6 que tu scan C ca?
sinon ,j'ai remarqué ,je ne sais si C voulu mais sur tes photos dans ton site ,il n'y a pas ame qui vive...
C original en tout cas.C'est voulu?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

la neige n'arrete pas de tomber par ici : prise de ma fenetre il y a 5 minutes...

"leçon de conduite annulée?"


----------



## Luc G (3 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> la neige n'arrete pas de tomber par ici : prise de ma fenetre il y a 5 minutes...
> 
> "leçon de conduite annulée?"



Ça fait envie 

Ceci dit, si certains veulent voir en détail un déneigement de voiture sur le Sancy, il y a un gars des forums infoclimat qui a posté sur leur site un reportage qui vaut le déplacement :

déneiger une voiture

Il avait appâté ses collèges en expliquant : "il y a des gens qui passent, ils ne savent pas qu'il y a un parking avec des voitures dessous 

Comme les photos ne sont pas de moi, je ne mets pas d'extrait, je laisse ceux qui veulent aller voir, je vous assure que ça vaut son pesant de cacahuètes (il a mis apparemment 7 h pour dégager sa voiture)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait envie
> 
> Ceci dit, si certains veulent voir en détail un déneigement de voiture sur le Sancy, il y a un gars des forums infoclimat qui a posté sur leur site un reportage qui vaut le déplacement :
> 
> ...



on va s'inviter chez jpmiss bientot!


----------



## jpmiss (3 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait envie
> 
> Ceci dit, si certains veulent voir en détail un déneigement de voiture sur le Sancy, il y a un gars des forums infoclimat qui a posté sur leur site un reportage qui vaut le déplacement :
> 
> ...


 
Enorme!!! 
Je vais l'envoyer a mes potes Auvergnats en meme temps que mes photos de la baie d'Antibes


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Enorme!!!
> Je vais l'envoyer a mes potes Auvergnats en meme temps que mes photos de la baie d'Antibes




MDR la voiture ss la neige!!!


----------



## supatofa (3 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait envie
> 
> Ceci dit, si certains veulent voir en détail un déneigement de voiture sur le Sancy, il y a un gars des forums infoclimat qui a posté sur leur site un reportage qui vaut le déplacement :
> 
> ...




hallucinant


----------



## Dendrimere (3 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Indépendamment de la photo de Dendrimere que j'aime bien, sa signature entre mes photos et la sienne m'a bien fait marrer



merci pour la pub de ma signature !!!


----------



## Luc G (3 Mars 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> merci pour la pub de ma signature !!!



C'était quasi-involontaire puisque c'est non le contenu mais le texte entre le désert lozérien et le gratte-ciel qui m'a comblé d'aise  Ceci dit, le lien ne manque pas d'intérêt non plus


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

les enfants ne s'ennuient pas ici  
il y a une heure par ma fenetre tjrs ...
chui pas sorti aujourd'hui...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

écroulée de rire! pov gars! j'aurais pas trop aimé ce genre d'aventure


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> écroulée de rire! pov gars! j'aurais pas trop aimé ce genre d'aventure



oui j'avais jamais vu çà non plus !
j'ia rebalancé le lien a pas mal de monde ,qui ont du bien rigoler.


----------



## gresillons (3 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> la neige n'arrete pas de tomber par ici : prise de ma fenetre il y a 5 minutes...
> 
> "leçon de conduite annulée?"




Jolie prise c'est quelle région ?


----------



## Craquounette (3 Mars 2006)

Ici aussi il a "un tantinet" neigé...






Vous avez vu, au fond à droite ? Et oui... C'est ma porte de garage  Y a plus qu'à déblayer... :hein: 

LucG superbes photos de la Lozère


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

gresillons a dit:
			
		

> Jolie prise c'est quelle région ?



France /Lorraine /Moselle/ ...près du Lux


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Ici aussi il a "un tantinet" neigé...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




t'habite une maison colorée ,comme on voit en norvege...
C ou?


----------



## Craquounette (3 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> t'habite une maison colorée ,comme on voit en norvege...
> C ou?



 Et oui j'ai une maison un tout petit peu colorée... Aux couleurs de MacG lol Rouge  Malheureusement non je n'habite pas en scandinavie ni au Québec... Juste en Suisse 
C'est une maison ossature bois avec bardage extérieur en bois rouge... Soit on aime, soit on déteste... Ca ne laisse pas indifférent dans le coin


----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Et oui j'ai une maison un tout petit peu colorée... Aux couleurs de MacG lol Rouge  Malheureusement non je n'habite pas en scandinavie ni au Québec... Juste en Suisse
> C'est une maison ossature bois avec bardage extérieur en bois rouge... Soit on aime, soit on déteste... Ca ne laisse pas indifférent dans le coin



ah ben oui en suisse aussi...
j'aime bien la suisse...


----------



## yvos (3 Mars 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (3 Mars 2006)

Ouinos a dit:
			
		

> belle région  y a quand même fallu que je dépasse ma première impression qui est liée à bitche  les connaisseurs apprécieront




arg bitche ,c'est pas terrible...
c'est pas du tout la que je suis ...
mais dans mon coin y du moche aussi (les ht fourneaux de l'autre jour )
et du beau...(la moselle qui s'écoule entre Thionville et le Luxembourg ,c'est joli) ,Metz ,c'est chouette comme ville .


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

>


Waouuu j'aime beaucoup, la compo, les couleurs, les regards ... bref


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



çà c'est le port de nice ,hein?

et il continue a nous narguer !!je sais j'ai entendu a france info ,17 ° ce week end sur la cote  grrrrr
ici toujorus 0 ciel plombé ,neige au sol de 10 cm...
mais la il ne prevoient plus de neige ici...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> çà c'est le port de nice ,hein?



Non Menton.
Mais si ca peut te faire plaisir ce matin il fait gris


----------



## Craquounette (4 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



Très naïvement, je me disais "Ahh comme ça fait du bien de voir une photo de l'été passé"  .... Mais si j'ai bien compris, c'était il y a qques jours ? :mouais: 
Bon... Heureusement qu'elle est très sympa cette photo, cadrage, composition, couleur et cadre  ... Parce que là... je serais presque dégoûtée quand je regarde dehors... 

_...Purée faut vraiment que je me fasse offrir un APN digne de ce nom.._.


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mars 2006)




----------



## macelene (4 Mars 2006)

Venue de presque nulle part...​


----------



## macelene (4 Mars 2006)

​


----------



## IceandFire (4 Mars 2006)




----------



## jahrom (4 Mars 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ​



*PROOOUUUTTTT !!!!!
*
Avec le son c'est encore meilleur 


Qui fait l'odeur  ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> *PROOOUUUTTTT !!!!!
> *
> Avec le son c'est encore meilleur
> 
> ...



mon avis ...ben...c'est pas du tout çà qu'il fait l'âne... :rose:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (4 Mars 2006)

Enrico Rava ,il y a 3 heures a peu pres...
D50 +50 mm 1,4 ...
d'autres bientot 
j'ai bossé ce soir avec les couples D50 /50mm 1,4 et D70 /85mm 1,8...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Enrico Rava ,il y a 3 heures a peu pres...
> D50 +50 mm 1,4 ...
> d'autres bientot
> j'ai bossé ce soir avec les couples D50 /50mm 1,4 et D70 /85mm 1,8...



la photo est superbe,pensive, par contre pô tt compris le jargon des couples D50etc.mais c pô grâve c'qui compte c le boulot réalisé


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> la photo est superbe,pensive, par contre pô tt compris le jargon des couples D50etc.mais c pô grâve c'qui compte c le boulot réalisé



pardon D50 c'est le boitier ,50 mm c'est l'objectif vissé dessus... 
j'en posterai d'autres d'ici qq temps chui fatigué la ...

beau concert en tout cas...en trio ,il a un beau son Rava ...


----------



## gresillons (5 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pardon D50 c'est le boitier ,50 mm c'est l'objectif vissé dessus...
> j'en posterai d'autres d'ici qq temps chui fatigué la ...
> 
> beau concert en tout cas...en trio ,il a un beau son Rava ...




Tu bosses systématiquement avec deux boitiers ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2006)

gresillons a dit:
			
		

> Tu bosses systématiquement avec deux boitiers ?



non c'est la premiere fois ce soir ,en 7 ans de photos de jazz !
et c'est génial qu'est ce que j'ai pu suer a dévisser et revisser mes objectifs avant!


----------



## Luc G (5 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Enrico Rava ,il y a 3 heures a peu pres...
> D50 +50 mm 1,4 ...
> d'autres bientot
> j'ai bossé ce soir avec les couples D50 /50mm 1,4 et D70 /85mm 1,8...



ça donne envie d'aller au concert


----------



## bengilli (5 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Enrico Rava ,il y a 3 heures a peu pres...
> D50 +50 mm 1,4 ...
> d'autres bientot
> j'ai bossé ce soir avec les couples D50 /50mm 1,4 et D70 /85mm 1,8...



Et Paolo Fresu ?


----------



## Luc G (5 Mars 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> Et Paolo Fresu ?


Faut pas que son pianiste fou soit devant parce que, sinon, sûr que la photo est floue


----------



## CarodeDakar (5 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Enrico Rava ,il y a 3 heures a peu pres...
> D50 +50 mm 1,4 ...
> d'autres bientot
> j'ai bossé ce soir avec les couples D50 /50mm 1,4 et D70 /85mm 1,8...



Je ne connais pas sa personnalité, mais je ne serais pas étonnée que sa personnalité ressorte.

Un peu entêté, digne. Du panache quoi!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais pas sa personnalité, mais je ne serais pas étonnée que sa personnalité ressorte.
> 
> Un peu entêté, digne. Du panache quoi!



italien quoi ! 
un immense trompettiste, et sympa en plus ...j'ai des photos dans les loges aussi...
je posterai d'ici qq temps...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas que son pianiste fou soit devant parce que, sinon, sûr que la photo est floue



Paolo Fresu est passé au lux aussi en février ...
j'y était pas


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ça donne envie d'aller au concert



oui cetait bien ,en trio avec Eberhart Weber et Reto Weber...

voici le site de Rava :

http://www.enricorava.com

celui de Reto Weber:

http://www.retoweber.ch/


----------



## Luc G (5 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Paolo Fresu est passé au lux aussi en février ...
> j'y était pas



Je l'ai vu en octobre à Perpignan et je me suis régalé (alors que je n'étais pas a priori fanatique)


----------



## Sloughi (5 Mars 2006)




----------



## jahrom (5 Mars 2006)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

>




Devinette : Un de ces canards à fumer de la drogue. Lequel ??


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2006)

voila encore enrico rava et eberhardt weber
j'ai refait la premiere


----------



## gresillons (5 Mars 2006)

La première est ma préféré bravo :rateau: , la sensibilité iso n'est pas indiqué dans l'EXIF  elle est de combien ?


----------



## ikiki (5 Mars 2006)

Vbull-machin-bidule me gave... :mouais:

Magnifique Sydney


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2006)

gresillons a dit:
			
		

> La première est ma préféré bravo :rateau: , la sensibilité iso n'est pas indiqué dans l'EXIF  elle est de combien ?



400 ISO sur toute la série ,c'est vrai c'est pas dans l'exif je sais pas pkoi ...
mais C 400 ISO sur toutes aussi bien D50 que D70 ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2006)

gresillons a dit:
			
		

> La première est ma préféré bravo :rateau: , la sensibilité iso n'est pas indiqué dans l'EXIF  elle est de combien ?



j'ai passé du Delighting Nikon Capture sur la premiere ,c'est efficace ce truc quand meme..


----------



## gresillons (5 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> j'ai passé du Delighting Nikon Capture sur la premiere ,c'est efficace ce truc quand meme..



J'utilise pas trop Nikon Capture, la mesure "spot" a fait aussi son effet !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2006)

gresillons a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise pas trop Nikon Capture, la mesure "spot" a fait aussi son effet !



oui ,mais la mesure en photo de concert je m'en moque un peu ...
objectif ouvert au taquet ,et après suivant la lumière C 'est au feeling pour varier les vitesses...
je regarde meme plus les indications d'exposition dans le viseur...
cela dit dans ce genre de photo j'utilise en effet la mesure spot ,ce qui est logique...


----------



## IceandFire (5 Mars 2006)

pas forcement logique la mesure spot, ya pas de logique, juste savoir ou faire la mesure  peu importe la mesure, pondéré centrale, matricielle etc... je dirais même que la matricielle se sort mieux de cela dans la plupart des cas.


----------



## bengilli (5 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Devinette : Un de ces canards à fumer de la drogue. Lequel ??



Celui le plus à droite  il a l'air tout stone 

Par contre, le second à la grippe aviaire ça ne fait pas de doute :rateau:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> pas forcement logique la mesure spot, ya pas de logique, juste savoir ou faire la mesure  peu importe la mesure, pondéré centrale, matricielle etc... je dirais même que la matricielle se sort mieux de cela dans la plupart des cas.



je pense pas ,la mesure matricielle est  adaptée a  90 % des situations,mais en photo de scene il vaut mieux la mesure spot ...
et puis comme je dis quand on a l'habitude ,comme de toute façon on travail en manuel ,la mesure on s'en fiche ...
et puis comme c'est du raw ,meme si c'est pas bien exposé  tout a fait ,ca se ratrape...

ben oui mais comment savoir ou faire la mesure avec la mesure matricielle?
en spot on le sait ,au début on mesure comme çà suivant l'éclairage etc...
puis apres on y pense meme plus ...
mais matricielle je vois pas trop ?


----------



## manulemafatais (5 Mars 2006)

Punaise ! c'est solide un powerbook !
Tout à l'heure j'étais connecté au plumard sous la moustiquaire et un éclair est tombé pas loin (faut dire que Diwa fait un petit détour pour nous voir de plus près) , au même moment un petit flash lumineux à l'arrière du mac et le 'clac' caractéristique du truc qui à bien ramassé la foudre 








J'en ai bondi pour tout débrancher dans la maison (pis faire une photo ou deux :rateau: )

Et ben rien ! tout marche !  :rateau: 

Sinon ben ça souffle pas mal...:sleep:


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2006)

un rien m'attire l'oeil :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2006)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Punaise ! c'est solide un powerbook !
> Tout à l'heure j'étais connecté au plumard sous la moustiquaire et un éclair est tombé pas loin (faut dire que Diwa fait un petit détour pour nous voir de plus près) , au même moment un petit flash lumineux à l'arrière du mac et le 'clac' caractéristique du truc qui à bien ramassé la foudre
> 
> 
> ...



bon courage...
le cyclone s'éloigne ,dixit la météo...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un rien m'attire l'oeil :love:



corvette!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2006)

corvette aussi !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2006)

Ouinos a dit:
			
		

> le moustique reste



tkt ,ici C grippe du poulet


----------



## AntoineD (5 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> voila encore enrico rava et eberhardt weber
> j'ai refait la premiere



Ah y'en a des pas mal du tout, là  , Vmachin fait le lourd donc pas de coup de boule mais le coeur y est d'autant que je n'aime pas forcément toutes tes photos  

Ah  et pis, ben c'est l'occasion de dire que je suis rentré dedans la France et que bon faut m'excuser, je vais pas tenter de rattraper 10 pages de thread, d'autant que si je fais ça sur tous...  

Mais bon, euh, allez ! faut pas poster sans image :






Veille des élections au Bénin, euh, non, avant-veille, c'était vendredi soir enfin bref, c'est festif à Cotonou comme dans la plupart des grandes villes du pays. Les supporteurs des différents candidats  pas loin d'un 30taine quand même...  manifestent dans la joie pour marquer leur soutien ! assez drôle.

Fait froid, à Paris...


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2006)

attaque - défense


----------



## NightWalker (5 Mars 2006)

C'est marrant la déformation... 








Jolies photos messieurs  

Antoine... on attend tes photos reportage... bon retour... 


Bonne fin dimanche...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2006)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Punaise ! c'est solide un powerbook !
> Tout à l'heure j'étais connecté au plumard sous la moustiquaire et un éclair est tombé pas loin (faut dire que Diwa fait un petit détour pour nous voir de plus près) , au même moment un petit flash lumineux à l'arrière du mac et le 'clac' caractéristique du truc qui à bien ramassé la foudre
> 
> 
> ...



WOUAH! çà ressemble à la guerre des mondes que j'ai loué aujourdh'ui:affraid:


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Mars 2006)




----------



## GreenC4U (6 Mars 2006)

Genève l'année dernière a la même date
Voir la pièce jointe 9538


----------



## yvos (6 Mars 2006)

si c'est pas une photo de toi, c'est pas l'endroit pour la poster...


----------



## GreenC4U (6 Mars 2006)

Un arbre devant ma fenêtre c'est ici?
Voir la pièce jointe 9539


Pour l'autre photo, je l'aime bien c'est tout alors dsl.


----------



## Luc G (6 Mars 2006)

Malgré les apparences, l'hiver va sur sa fin. Alors encore un peu de Lozère, plus précisément d'Aubrac sous la neige. Si on vous demande si j'aime les routes et les chemins, la réponse est : oui !


----------



## manulemafatais (6 Mars 2006)

Diwa s'éloigne...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2006)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Diwa s'éloigne...



au fait t'as pas été touché par le chikun toi? ma fille l'a attrapé, un vrai fléau ce moustique et les conséquences futures me font un peu peur je dois dire, j'espère que la recherche va avancer car je suis pas prête d'aller voir ma moman là-bas moa


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Mars 2006)

JULIE007 a dit:
			
		

> au fait t'as pas été touché par le chikun toi? ma fille l'a attrapé, un vrai fléau ce moustique et les conséquences futures me font un peu peur je dois dire, j'espère que la recherche va avancer car je suis pas prête d'aller voir ma moman là-bas moa



çà a l'air d'etre une belle saleté ce chikun machin


----------



## Dendrimere (6 Mars 2006)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Diwa s'éloigne...




c'est curieux ta photo, j'hésite entre un flou de bougé ou une vraie tempête ! dans le second cas, ca doit etre terrible comme sensation !


----------



## alèm (6 Mars 2006)

Diwa : tempête tropicale (un cyclone...)  

impressionnante petite chose, non ? 

bon, comment vous allez tous bien ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Diwa : tempête tropicale
> 
> impressionnante petite chose, non ?
> 
> bon, comment vous allez tous bien ?



bien mon pitit alem


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2006)

et hop....


----------



## yvos (6 Mars 2006)

un petit essai


----------



## yvos (6 Mars 2006)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] 
bon, comment vous allez tous bien ? [/QUOTE]

 ça roule, ça fait longtemps que t'es pas venu faire le ménage, dis donc..


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un petit essai



et un ptit coup de zoom pendant la pose!

temps de pose?
1/20 e ,C dans l'exif


----------



## macelene (6 Mars 2006)




----------



## jahrom (7 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un petit essai



On dirait l'affiche de terminal...


----------



## supatofa (7 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un petit essai




excellent !!!!!


----------



## supatofa (7 Mars 2006)

une pitite vue d'une promenade sur les côtes belges...


----------



## manulemafatais (7 Mars 2006)

ça souffle encore beaucoup aujourd'hui, quelques images en perspective  [edit]La compression m'a bouffé mes moutons [/edit]

Pour ta question dendrimere : Heu, les deux en fait


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Mars 2006)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> une pitite vue d'une promenade sur les côtes belges...


 
ostende  !!


----------



## supatofa (7 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ostende  !!



Oostende oui...bingo


----------



## Dendrimere (7 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un petit essai



Cette photo me donne mal à la tête ! J'ai le tournis  
Le pire, c'est en défilant cette page où la photo apparait à plusieurs reprises !


----------



## manulemafatais (7 Mars 2006)

Sacrée lumière 





Finalement c'est celle-la la plus jolie non ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Mars 2006)

supatofa a dit:
			
		

> Oostende oui...bingo




j'ai reconnu la galerie ,on me la fait pas a moi !


----------



## yvos (7 Mars 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Cette photo me donne mal à la tête ! J'ai le tournis
> Le pire, c'est en défilant cette page où la photo apparait à plusieurs reprises !



Bonnes bouilles


----------



## ikiki (7 Mars 2006)

manu, j'aime bien celle avec l'éclair... 
Sympa ton essai yvos (photobooth?  )
Très beau ce portrait dendrimere, belle lumière


----------



## yvos (7 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Sympa ton essai yvos (photobooth?  )



tout à fait: j'ai trimballé mon imac à gare du nord samedi...avec une looooooooooongue rallonge électrique (depuis le 12ème, ça fait une trotte)...j'avoue quand même avoir eu quelques difficultés à gérer photobooth sur place (trop de bruit au moment du déclenchement de l'isight)


----------



## ikiki (7 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tout à fait: j'ai trimballé mon imac à gare du nord samedi...avec une looooooooooongue rallonge électrique (depuis le 12ème, ça fait une trotte)...j'avoue quand même avoir eu quelques difficultés à gérer photobooth sur place (trop de bruit au moment du déclenchement de l'isight)



Pfff t'es naz, c'est une rallonge firewire que tu aurais du prendre pour ne pas te trimballer l'imac  
Arf, tu sauras pour le prochain essai


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Pfff t'es naz, c'est une rallonge firewire que tu aurais du prendre pour ne pas te trimballer l'imac
> Arf, tu sauras pour le prochain essai



des photos d'imimi ,des photos d'imimi !!!!


----------



## ikiki (7 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> des photos d'imimi ,des photos d'imimi !!!!



Voilà voilà  
C'était ya dix jours, petit week-end chez la belle famille.
Me suis bien amusé avec le glace 

_



_


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Voilà voilà
> C'était ya dix jours, petit week-end chez la belle famille.
> Me suis bien amusé avec le glace
> 
> ...




:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## yvos (7 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Voilà voilà
> C'était ya dix jours, petit week-end chez la belle famille.
> Me suis bien amusé avec le glace
> 
> ...


----------



## maiwen (7 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Voilà voilà
> C'était ya dix jours, petit week-end chez la belle famille.
> Me suis bien amusé avec le glace
> 
> ...


on dirait une actrice dans sa loge  je trouve :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Mars 2006)

allez puisqu'on est dans les jolies filles D ) 
G shooté çà dans le TER Antibes /Monaco en juillet dernier :
Italian Girl !:love: 
zarbi la photo ?yes!
on s'amuse comme on peut dans l'train hein !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> on dirait une actrice dans sa loge  je trouve :love:



elle a tjrs l'air sérieuse cette imimi...
moi jvous dit que C une intello !
on pari?


----------



## maiwen (7 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> elle a tjrs l'air sérieuse cette imimi...
> moi jvous dit que C une intello !
> on pari?


en l'occurence elle a de la chance d'avoir l'air sérieuse, le maquillage c'est pas l'activité la plus valorisante sur le moment  on voit bien qu'elle ferme la bouche exprès là  

:rose:


----------



## NightWalker (7 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> vbul veut rien savoir mais...


Tout pareil


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Mars 2006)

allez je vous laisse trouver qui C !
NJP 2004 ...

Luc G et Alem n'ont pas le droit de jouer ,ce serait trop facile!


----------



## NightWalker (7 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> le prince de Bel Air ? :rateau:
> 
> 
> en même temps j'y connais rien en rap... faut pas m'en vouloir


il joue aussi en CFA 2 ??? :mouais:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> le prince de Bel Air ? :rateau:
> 
> 
> en même temps j'y connais rien en rap... faut pas m'en vouloir



rap mdr!!!!


----------



## alèm (7 Mars 2006)

tant que Luc Besson n'entre pas en jeu...  (je sais, elle est tirée par les cheveux mais quand même... )

t'aurais pas une toph de Susie Ibarra et sa méthode "baguettes japonaises" ?


----------



## AntoineD (7 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Voilà voilà
> C'était ya dix jours, petit week-end chez la belle famille.
> Me suis bien amusé avec le glace



ah là j'aime bien  mais t'as cadré quelques centimètres trop haut pour que ce soit au top... dommage


----------



## ikiki (7 Mars 2006)

Merci à vous pour les commentaires, et merci pour elle 

Tu as raison Antoine, c'est cadré un peu trop au dessus 
Mais si ma photo avait été parfaite, je ne pourrai plus être en quête de la perfection et ainsi améliorer chacun de mes clichés ... :hein: ...  ... :bebe:


----------



## AntoineD (8 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Merci à vous pour les commentaires, et merci pour elle
> 
> Tu as raison Antoine, c'est cadré un peu trop au dessus
> Mais si ma photo avait été parfaite, je ne pourrai plus être en quête de la perfection et ainsi améliorer chacun de mes clichés ... :hein: ...  ... :bebe:



Ne t'inquiète pas : je trouve toujours un truc à redire 

Allez, hop, moi j'en poste une à la con, je ne sais pas pourquoi je l'aime bien mais je l'aime bien, c'était le choix du menu, mes parents aiment bien m'emmener au resto quand je rentre de loin


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Mars 2006)

On m'a souvent dit que le ridicule ne tuait pas :rateau: 
Bon alors je me lance, j'en ai honte d'avance mais let's go. 






:mouais:
Lachez vos com' 

_Edit : si elle est trop grosse, merci de me le dire que je modifie_


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2006)

Antoine, tu aurais pu cadrer un peu plus large...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2006)

Ça fait mal le 56k hein ?


----------



## ikiki (8 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> On m'a souvent dit que le ridicule ne tuait pas :rateau:
> Bon alors je me lance, j'en ai honte d'avance mais let's go.
> Lachez vos com'
> _Edit : si elle est trop grosse, merci de me le dire que je modifie_




Pas de souci aucun de taille 
Ben moi j'aime bien, pourquoi en avoir honte?
Et les conditions pour avoir une bonne exposition ne sont pas faciles dans ce genre de situation 
Mais moi j'aurai soit : 
- soit pris plus d'escalier
- soit recadré plus sur le fond, ce que tu peux toujours faire en fonction de la qualité de ta photo.

Enfin comme Antoine quoi


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Pas de souci aucun de taille
> Ben moi j'aime bien, pourquoi en avoir honte?
> Et les conditions pour avoir une bonne exposition ne sont pas faciles dans ce genre de situation
> Mais moi j'aurai soit :
> ...



 Merci. 

Pour suivre tes conseils ... j'en rajoute une petite en plis fait le même jour.


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait mal le 56k hein ?




surtout que je suis en adsl depuis lundi soir !


----------



## AntoineD (8 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Antoine, tu aurais pu cadrer un peu plus large...



Pourquoi, y'avait quoi, autour ?... 


Et sinon, ça veut dire quoi, "comme Antoine", ça veut dire que j'aurais dit pareil ou que les commentaires s'appliquent aussi à moi ?...   :rose:


----------



## ikiki (8 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, ça veut dire quoi, "comme Antoine", ça veut dire que j'aurais dit pareil ou que les commentaires s'appliquent aussi à moi ?...   :rose:



heu "comme Antoine", c'est pour le "Antoine staïle"!

cf. : 





			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ne t'inquiète pas : je trouve toujours un truc à redire


----------



## yvos (8 Mars 2006)

à mon avis, c'est une critique à la Antoine Style 


hadit: non je ne me suis pas fait grillé


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2006)

ça faisait longtemps, alors voila trois de mes derniers essais....(effectué en Russie...)




*Surtout pôur la fleur elle meme...*






*Un petit test sous la neige...*






*La fameuse basillique de St Petersburg... (St Sauveur...)*





​
et voila...++


ps:argh, j'ai voulu les redimmensionner avec iZoom, mais il a tout salopé le travail....


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tant que Luc Besson n'entre pas en jeu...  (je sais, elle est tirée par les cheveux mais quand même... )
> 
> t'aurais pas une toph de Susie Ibarra et sa méthode "baguettes japonaises" ?



non ,je l'ai vue dans le Quartet de david S ware en 97 ,ji faisait pas de photos de jazz ,a ce moment la...


----------



## ikiki (8 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça faisait longtemps, alors voila trois de mes derniers essais....(effectué en Russie...)
> ps:argh, j'ai voulu les redimmensionner avec iZoom, mais il a tout salopé le travail....



J'aime bien la deuxième...
ça me met l'eau à la bouche, toujours eu envie d'aller visiter cette région... alors si t'as le temps de faire un pitit compte rendu ici :rose: 

Sinon, pour réduire tes photos, tu peux essayer imagewell, c'est un très bon outil (si tu ne connais déjà)


----------



## jpmiss (8 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un petit essai



J'aime bien ce genre de truc que j'aurais jamais osé essayé avant le numérique


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, pour réduire tes photos, tu peux essayer imagewell, c'est un très bon outil (si tu ne connais déjà)



oui, j'ai deja imagewell, mais je voulais rééssayer iZoom, que je trouvais il n'y a pas si longtemps assez efficace...mais bon, je vais le laisser tomber pour de bon...


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> ça me met l'eau à la bouche, toujours eu envie d'aller visiter cette région...



tu veux que je te mette vraiment l'eau a la bouche...
voila une bonne raison pour aller visiter la Russie...


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> non ,je l'ai vue dans le Quartet de david S ware en 97 ,ji faisait pas de photos de jazz ,a ce moment la...




c'est effectivement l'année où j'ai commencé la photo, il me semble... 

à vérifier quand même, c'était au concert de Joachim Kühn, Daniel Humair, Jean-Paul Celea (en remplacement de Jean-François Jenny-Clark) et un sax allemand...


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Mars 2006)

Un rêve de gosse, être pompier...Camion sortant de la caserne au pieds des anciennes twins !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est effectivement l'année où j'ai commencé la photo, il me semble...
> 
> à vérifier quand même, c'était au concert de Joachim Kühn, Daniel Humair, Jean-Paul Celea (en remplacement de Jean-François Jenny-Clark) et un sax allemand...



C'est marrant parce qu'en fait si mes début en photos de jazz datent disons d'octobre 1998 (Nikon F70 ) ...
j'ai fait des photos en ...octobre 1994 (NJP) avec un tout pitit compact Nikon datant de ...1984 (L35 AF focale fixe 35mm yaka apuyé  )
et bien il y avait justement Jenny Clark avec Galliano ,Portal et Humair ...
voila une "archive" ... 
on ne rie pas ...Humair est tt cramé


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> on ne rie pas ...Humair est tt cramé




le problème avec humair ce sont ses deux cymbales disposées tjrs de la même façon : soit tu shootes en spot sur lui et les autres se transforment en ombres noires sur fond noir, soit tu fais deux fois la même toph avec braketing de la mort (genre -4Ev)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> le problème avec humair ce sont ses deux cymbales disposées tjrs de la même façon : soit tu shootes en spot sur lui et les autres se transforment en ombres noires sur fond noir, soit tu fais deux fois la même toph avec braketing de la mort (genre -4Ev)


tu m'aurais dit çà en 94 avec mon compact yaka apuyé j'aurai trouvé que tu parles chinois 

tiens C lui ce compact...
je l'ai plus ,je l'ai donné et je le regrette, CT mon 1er appareil ...

il ouvrait a 2,8 ce 35 mm quand meme...
CT une bonne optique...


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2006)

je pense que je vais craquer pour un scan nikon sous peu... je te tiens au courant; je dois avoir le beau Chevillon en photo...

je remarque que personne n'a trouvé qui est le Cinquième Element...


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Mars 2006)

Desole Alem, ma culture jazz est equivalente a la taille d'un electron !


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2006)

mais qu'est-ce que tu as mitraillé à NYC !


----------



## Luc G (8 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je remarque que personne n'a trouvé qui est le Cinquième Element...



 :


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2006)

j'ai du attendre au moins 20 mn en esperant n'avoir personne dans l'objectif, puis j'ai fini par abandonner.... 

*succession de salle , musée russe...*




​


ps: dans ce format, ça donne pas grand chose, c'est dommage, en grand , c'est pas trop mal... 
on voit meme la vierge qui tient son fils dans les bras tout au fond...


----------



## Luc G (8 Mars 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Un rêve de gosse, être pompier...Camion sortant de la caserne au pieds des anciennes twins !



Pour prendre de la hauteur 







Rigolez pas, c'est pas une photo historique mais presque : c'est pas si souvent que les canadair viennent éteindre un feu tout en haut de l'Aubrac


----------



## Luc G (8 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> pour celle-là j'ai pas eu à attendre très longtemps qu'il n'y ait personne



tu mets ça sur le net en disant que c'est la première image officieuse de toy story 3 et tu deviens une vedette


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2006)

pour les couleurs, faut savoir qu'en cette saison, fait pas beaucoup jour...alors il y a toujours cette luminosité , un peu bleu/gris....
dommage....



*Vu sur la Neva*






*Quand on vous dit qu'il y fait froid.....*






*Une boutique typique...*






*vue sur la Mosqué de St P...*





​

et bien d'autre a venir bientot, mais je vous ferai une petit galerie....


----------



## Franswa (8 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> J'hésite avec celle-là
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Où est situé ce magnifique spot :love: ?


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2006)

Berck-Plage !!


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2006)

_désolé, ça me tentait trop !!_


----------



## Luc G (8 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> J'hésite avec celle-là


Moi, je préfère la première : on a l'impression que là d'où l'on regarde, on est à l'ombre : c'est bien plus agréable


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

>





*Toi, ami de MacG, si tu aimes aller a la plage, ne te trompe pas d'adresse, conseil d'ami...
*


----------



## macelene (8 Mars 2006)

Je ne voyage pas beaucoup, du coup suis obligée de ressortir des antiquités...  







De l'eau de l'eau et du soleil... ça manque...   Picouto.. c'est un rêve ???


----------



## lord_k (9 Mars 2006)

Photo de Camargue prise avec un Canon EOS 350D + Objectif Canon 17-40 L.

​


----------



## alan.a (9 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> C'est à Hawaï :love:
> Quand je vais en Polynésie, j'essaie toujours de vadrouiller dans le coin : Hawaï, Ile de Paques, Iles Marquises... prochaine étape la Nouvelle-Zéland  ...
> bon ok c'est un grand coin qui s'appelle le Pacifique et j'ai la chance d'avoir de la famille par là-bas



Passe par la Nouvelle-Calédonie pour ensuite faire un passage par le Vanuatu !!!
Cet archipel est prodigieux, aussi parce qu'il y a peu de tourisme.


----------



## yvos (9 Mars 2006)

j'aime bien le terme "vadrouiller dans le coin" ...ça fait un énooooooooooooooorme coin quand même


----------



## AntoineD (9 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien le terme "vadrouiller dans le coin" ...ça fait un énooooooooooooooorme coin quand même



Bah ! laisse-les entre eux, Yvos, ce sont des bourgeois.


----------



## Craquounette (9 Mars 2006)

Un peu moins exotique que Hawaï  






Le Vercors Juillet 2004

_EOS 300 Obj. 35-80 Canon Filtre polarisant_


----------



## yvos (9 Mars 2006)

ya pas moyen de faire une petite retouche sur celle là?  Le filtre a-t-il vraiment apporté qq chose (en dehors du contraste nuages)


----------



## AntoineD (9 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ya pas moyen de faire une petite retouche sur celle là?  Le filtre a-t-il vraiment apporté qq chose (en dehors du contraste nuages)



Ben c'est déjà pas mal, non ? 

En revanche y'a une belle dominante rouge... oui, une petite retouche ne serait pas de trop...


----------



## yvos (9 Mars 2006)

justement, je me demandais si cette dominante ne venait pas en partie de l'utilisation du polarisateur (c'est ce que j'ai constaté sur certaoines photos prises de mon côté)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> :


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'ai du attendre au moins 20 mn en esperant n'avoir personne dans l'objectif, puis j'ai fini par abandonner....
> 
> *succession de salle , musée russe...*
> 
> ...



coup de boule ,au type la a gauche !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je pense que je vais craquer pour un scan nikon sous peu... je te tiens au courant; je dois avoir le beau Chevillon en photo...
> 
> je remarque que personne n'a trouvé qui est le Cinquième Element...



tain oui un scan Nikon  ... 

et bien ,je te laisse le soin de l'annoncer le five element !


----------



## AntoineD (9 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> justement, je me demandais si cette dominante ne venait pas en partie de l'utilisation du polarisateur (c'est ce que j'ai constaté sur certaoines photos prises de mon côté)



Hum, ben non, y me semble pas qu'un polarisant fasse ça... disons que c'est peut-être la balance des blancs qui se galère, alors ? why not.


----------



## Craquounette (9 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Hum, ben non, y me semble pas qu'un polarisant fasse ça... disons que c'est peut-être la balance des blancs qui se galère, alors ? why not.



Un filtre polarisant aurait une incidence sur les rouges ? :mouais:

C'est mieux comme ça ?


----------



## yvos (9 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Un filtre polarisant aurait une incidence sur les rouges ? :mouais:
> 
> C'est mieux comme ça ?


peut-être me suis-je mal exprimé parce qu'a priori, le polarisateur correctement utilisé est sensé saturer les couleurs et éliminer les reflets (dans le cas de la végétation ça fait des tons plus verts)  ...j'ai constaté que certaines de mes photos prises avec un pola présentait grosso modo le même type de couleurs que tna photo, d'où mo interrogation...c'est peut-être tout simplement qu'avec ce type de filtre, la balance des blanc de mon appareil est faussée


----------



## Craquounette (9 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> le polarisateur correctement utilisé est sensé saturer les couleurs et éliminer les reflets (dans le cas de la végétation ça fait des tons plus verts)



Je note l'explication  Quand on me demande à quoi ça sert je réponds "Ca fait le même effet que si tu regardes un paysage avec des lunettes de soleil"  Bcp moins sérieuse comme explication  J'fais c'que j'peux 




			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'ai constaté que certaines de mes photos prises avec un pola présentait grosso modo le même type de couleurs que tna photo, d'où mo interrogation...c'est peut-être tout simplement qu'avec ce type de filtre, la balance des blanc de mon appareil est faussée



Je vais essayer de voir si je remarque la même chose... Ca sera pour le prochain développement...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> peut-être me suis-je mal exprimé parce qu'a priori, le polarisateur correctement utilisé est sensé saturer les couleurs et éliminer les reflets (dans le cas de la végétation ça fait des tons plus verts)  ...j'ai constaté que certaines de mes photos prises avec un pola présentait grosso modo le même type de couleurs que tna photo, d'où mo interrogation...c'est peut-être tout simplement qu'avec ce type de filtre, la balance des blanc de mon appareil est faussée



en argentique CT bien ,mais avec le numérique ,le me demande a quoi peut encore servir un pola...


----------



## yvos (9 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> en argentique CT bien ,mais avec le numérique ,le me demande a quoi peut encore servir un pola...



ba ça sert toujours pour les reflets


----------



## AntoineD (9 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> en argentique CT bien ,mais avec le numérique ,le me demande a quoi peut encore servir un pola...



Moi je m'en sers souvent pour avoir des ciels plus denses.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Moi je m'en sers souvent pour avoir des ciels plus denses.



je préfère  photoshop


----------



## AntoineD (9 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je préfère  photoshop


Taratata Photoshop ne peut pas tout...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Taratata Photoshop ne peut pas tout...



pas faux


----------



## la(n)guille (9 Mars 2006)

quoique...


----------



## Sloughi (9 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir  

Photo prise dans la journée


----------



## Sydney Bristow (9 Mars 2006)

C'est un Joulie Arc en Ciel


----------



## jahrom (9 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> C'est un Joulie Arc en Ciel



Oui en plus en taille réèlle...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Oui en plus en taille réèlle...



Oui, un peu grand  Jolie photo, il me semble qu'on voit même un deuxième arc-en-ciel très peu visible qui commence entre l'antenne et les branches d'arbre à droite


----------



## Franzosx (9 Mars 2006)

Et voilà la mienne, un hasard devant un soleil couchant en martinique..;-)
Voir la pièce jointe 9609


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Franzosx a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà la mienne, un hasard devant un soleil couchant en martinique..;-)
> Voir la pièce jointe 9609


Ça me rappelle une photo de jpmiss (mais le maillot était rose  )



			
				Picouto a dit:
			
		

> pour celle-là j'ai pas eu à attendre très longtemps qu'il n'y ait personne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 C'est un fake :mouais:


Non ? 


Ça fait rêver


----------



## macmarco (9 Mars 2006)

Franzosx a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà la mienne, un hasard devant un soleil couchant en martinique..;-)
> Voir la pièce jointe 9609




Pfffff ! 
T'aurais pas pû dire à ta copine de se ranger pour qu'on le voie, ce coucher de soleil ? :rateau:

 

Sympa !


----------



## yvos (9 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle une photo de jpmiss (mais le maillot était rose  )



ah oui, c'est vrai ça  ....elle était biennnnn :love:


----------



## jahrom (9 Mars 2006)

Moi ça me rappelle cette photo, ou on apperçoit mes deux passions : Mon ipod et le Culcul de ma femme :love:


----------



## Franzosx (9 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ah oui, c'est vrai ça  ....elle était biennnnn :love:



c'est quoi ca ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ah oui, c'est vrai ça  ....elle était biennnnn :love:


 Ah bon ?


----------



## Franzosx (9 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi ça me rappelle cette photo, ou on apperçoit mes deux passions : Mon ipod et le Culcul de ma femme :love:



Mais quelle et donc la partie de ce corp ???


----------



## jahrom (9 Mars 2006)

Franzosx a dit:
			
		

> Mais quelle et donc la partie de ce corp ???




Bah c'est le shuffle... situé juste en dessous du nano.


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2006)

Franzosx a dit:
			
		

> Mais quelle et donc la partie de ce corp ???


tu ne devines pas !....


----------



## AntoineD (9 Mars 2006)

Franzosx a dit:
			
		

> Mais quelle et donc la partie de ce corp ???



Va falloir qu'on te remontre un peu des femmes, toi...


----------



## Franzosx (9 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir qu'on te remontre un peu des femmes, toi...



Comme ça au premier coup d'eoeil non je vois pas....
je relis et j'essai ed'imaginer un "culcul"
:mouais:


----------



## Franzosx (9 Mars 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> tu ne devines pas !....


Ca y est.
La dite personne de sexe faible est allongée sur le ventre avec un ipod qui tente de pénétrer à l'intérieur du maillot de bain par l'ouverture inférieur de la fesse gauche !!


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2006)

Franzosx a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est.
> La dite personne de sexe faible est allongée sur le ventre avec un ipod qui tente de pénétrer à l'intérieur du maillot de bain par l'ouverture inférieur de la fesse gauche !!


ppppffffiouuu !!.....j'ai cru qu'il allait falloir que je fasses un dessin z'explicatif !!.... 
_(m'aurais pas dérangé :love:  mais c'est pas le bon fil !! )_


----------



## Craquounette (9 Mars 2006)

Euh... Ca va être bcp moins sexy là...

Des montagnes suisses ça vous va ?





Grisons Juillet 2003

_Canon EOS 300, Obj 35-80_


----------



## Dendrimere (9 Mars 2006)

J`'ai été pris d'un coup de chaud !


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2006)

du coup, t'es allé direct te refroidir dans la river depuis Battery Park ? 

nous, on faisait botanique plutôt !!


----------



## r0m1 (10 Mars 2006)

bon allez, je me lance, je ne suis pas du tout initié à la photographie, je compte sur mon frère pour m'apprendre les rudiments... 
donc c'est une photo prise avec un argentique il y a déjà quelques années, je pense que ce sujet a été pris en photo des milliers de fois, donc difficile de faire quelque chose de réellement nouveau, mais c'est la seule photo valable dans toutes celles que j'ai pu prendre... donc siou plait soyez indulgents, je promets de revenir avec quelque chose de mieux après mes premières "leçons" de photo:rose:


----------



## AntoineD (10 Mars 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> bon allez, je me lance, je ne suis pas du tout initié à la photographie, je compte sur mon frère pour m'apprendre les rudiments...
> donc c'est une photo prise avec un argentique il y a déjà quelques années, je pense que ce sujet a été pris en photo des milliers de fois, donc difficile de faire quelque chose de réellement nouveau, mais c'est la seule photo valable dans toutes celles que j'ai pu prendre... donc siou plait soyez indulgents, je promets de revenir avec quelque chose de mieux après mes premières "leçons" de photo:rose:


Ben elle a ses petits défauts mais tu n'as pas à être aussi dur envers toi : elle a de la gueule, mine de rien   , surtout au vu du "contexte" que tu donnes.


----------



## Sloughi (10 Mars 2006)

Bonjour  


une photo prise de chez moi


----------



## AntoineD (10 Mars 2006)

Sloughi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour




Euh, je n'ai rien contre toi, mais... le titre du thread, c'est "Postez vos Plus Belles Photos 2".

Et hum, euh, bon...


----------



## yvos (10 Mars 2006)

ce q





			
				AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Euh, je n'ai rien contre toi, mais... le titre du thread, c'est "Postez vos Plus Belles Photos 2".
> 
> Et hum, euh, bon...



ce qu'il est intimidant, cet Antoine


----------



## manulemafatais (10 Mars 2006)

Donne-lui un conseil plutot...









Les ravines sont en folie


----------



## AntoineD (10 Mars 2006)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Donne-lui un conseil plutot...


Ben j'aurais bien aimé mais, euh, là, je sais pas trop sur quoi me baser... C'est juste une prise de vue de poupée qui ne dit rien d'autre que : "y'a une poupée chez moi". 

Sinon, pour tes ravines : m'est avis que tu pouvais tenter un cadrage horizontal, histoire de leur donner un peu plus de euh je sais pas euh présence dans leur environnement.

Fais gaffe également à cette eau pleine d'écume (on dit ça aussi pour l'eau douce ?) et donc un peu blanchâtre... le blanc s'est moqué de la cellule de ton appareil et là tu te retrouves avec deux images un peu sous-exposées, il eût fallu *sur*exposer à la prise de vue


----------



## Galatée (10 Mars 2006)

Bah allez, encore une petite du Maroc pour me remonter le moral...






Puis une photo "graphique" des tombeaux saadiens :






Encore celle-là :






Et une dernière, un amandier en fleurs...






Vivement le printemps...

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Luc G (10 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Vivement le printemps...



Euh... Ils avaient beau être méchamment en retard cette année par ici, les amandiers, ça fait quand même bien longtemps qu'ils sont en fleurs 

OK. je sors


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2006)

Non seulement tu leur donnes un nom, mais en plus « amandiers » :affraid:


----------



## Galatée (10 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Ils avaient beau être méchamment en retard cette année par ici, les amandiers, ça fait quand même bien longtemps qu'ils sont en fleurs
> 
> OK. je sors



C'était pas pour les fleurs que je disais ça (c'est vrai, on aurait pu le croire). C'est que quand le printemps sera là, il va commencer à faire le temps qu'il faisait au Maroc fin février : doux. Adieu manteaux, écharpes, bonnets, pluie, neige et vent... J'ai envie d'être au printemps pour qu'il fasse beau. :love:

Parce que là l'hiver, ça commence à être sacrément déprimant.


----------



## Luc G (10 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non seulement tu leur donnes un nom, mais en plus « amandiers » :affraid:



SM, dans ce fil, tu n'aiguilleras personne sur des pistes erronées et néammoins savonneuses : ce qui compte, c'est les photos dans le dit fil, et jusqu'à prevue du contraire, c'est ni des noyers, ni des cucurbitacées, ni des bouliers japonais dont les photos ont été postées 

PS. Sinon, pour les pêchers (et non les péchés, des fois que le SM veuille en remettre une couche ), c'est bientôt.

PPS. SM, c'est bon pour le potassium, les fruits secs, tu dois savoir ça


----------



## Luc G (10 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> J'ai envie d'être au printemps pour qu'il fasse beau. :love:



Mais il fait déjà beau... par intermittences  
Pour la chaleur, c'est plutôt l'inter que la mittence, je suppose, vers chez toi mais de toutes façons, avant l'été, la chaleur c'est toujours par intermittences.


(hier après-midi sur les quais de la Seine, vers 17-18h, c'était superbe !  )


----------



## Foguenne (10 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Euh, je n'ai rien contre toi, mais... le titre du thread, c'est "Postez vos Plus Belles Photos 2".
> 
> Et hum, euh, bon...



Du calme,
laissons une chance aux nouveaux posteurs de ce thread.


----------



## ikiki (10 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Vivement le printemps...
> :love:  :love:  :love:




A ouais, ça me rappelle le temps de la fac, j'arrêtais pas de me dire ça car après les longs mois d'hiver c'est à cette période qu'on s'apercevait qu'il y avait aussi des individus du sexe féminin

 
:love: 



 



Sinon jolies photos


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Mars 2006)

tu veux parler de ce moment magique ou les seins refleurissent, à l'instar de nos géraniums....

(c'est à dire au balcon, pour les mous de la comprenette...)


----------



## valoriel (10 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> A ouais, ça me rappelle le temps de la fac, j'arrêtais pas de me dire ça car après les longs mois d'hiver c'est à cette période qu'on s'apercevait qu'il y avait aussi des individus du sexe féminin


hé bé!! moi j'ai pas besoin d'attendre le printemps...


----------



## Luc G (10 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> A ouais, ça me rappelle le temps de la fac, j'arrêtais pas de me dire ça car après les longs mois d'hiver c'est à cette période qu'on s'apercevait qu'il y avait aussi des individus du sexe féminin



Je savais pas que certains hibernaient pour de bon !


----------



## tatouille (10 Mars 2006)

http://plumber.gnu-darwin.org/pub/desktop/Abstract_2.jpg


ya une annonce en haut du forum qui indique quelques précisions sur la taille des photos à poster... et es-tu vraiment l'auteur de ce "desktop" ?

oui mais je croyais qu'on pouvait reduire la photo dans le text area ?
c'était pas possible avant ? j'étais en train de faire une vignette

et es-tu vraiment l'auteur de ce "desktop" ?

comme tout le  reste


----------



## macmarco (10 Mars 2006)

Hum ! 
Elle est un poil trop grande ton image.


----------



## tatouille (11 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Hum !
> Elle est un poil trop grande ton image.


faites gaffe à ce parrain quand on voit les gosses de la filleule


----------



## AntoineD (11 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous ! 

J'ai enfin les dates de ma petite expo à Bruxelles, et comme la photo de l'affiche du festival qui en donne l'occasion, c'est moi, je peux même la poster :






Le festival a lieu 4 jours mais l'exposition se déroulera du *12 au 29 avril*.

Où ça ? Dans Ixelles, à l'espace Matongé.

Il doit y avoir moyen d'en savoir plus sur le joli site de l'asso qui gère tout ça.

Et, bien sûr, encore merci à ce joli forum qui m'a vraiment aidé à progresser ces dernières années, que ce soit par les défis que j'imposais en postant certaines images ou via la rencontre avec Alan.A qui ne s'est pas dérangé pour me dire ce qu'il pensait de moi quand j'ai débarqué chez lui en novembre 2004   

Yo !


----------



## tatouille (11 Mars 2006)

une petite de plus la premiere c'est le lavabo de ma salle de bain avec un petit travail photoshop
ca c'est le fond d'une bouteille posée sur une table
la seconde du jus de poire


----------



## AntoineD (11 Mars 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> une petite de plus la premiere c'est le lavabo de ma salle de bain avec un petit travail photoshop
> ca c'est le fond d'une bouteille posée sur une table
> la seconde du jus de poire


On reconnaît l'idée, c'est un truc qui plaît mais il manque un gros truc dans tes images : un sens de lecture. On ne comprend pas bien le cadrage, on voit juste que tu as voulu faire un peu dans l'abstrait, mais au delà de ça...

Il manque un petit point de netteté dans la 1ère : le flou ne fait pas très "naturel", il gêne, mais c'est pas dans l'intérêt de la photo qui fait un peu "ratée" à cause de cela. Quand à la seconde, on a un peu de netteté mais on voit pas non plus ce que ça raconte.

Va falloir repasser à table  et aiguiser tout ça


----------



## tatouille (11 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> On reconnaît l'idée, c'est un truc qui plaît mais il manque un gros truc dans tes images : un sens de lecture. On ne comprend pas bien le cadrage, on voit juste que tu as voulu faire un peu dans l'abstrait, mais au delà de ça...
> 
> Il manque un petit point de netteté dans la 1ère : le flou ne fait pas très "naturel", il gêne, mais c'est pas dans l'intérêt de la photo qui fait un peu "ratée" à cause de cela. Quand à la seconde, on a un peu de netteté mais on voit pas non plus ce que ça raconte.
> 
> Va falloir repasser à table  et aiguiser tout ça


je suis pas photographe je fais ca avec un vieux numérique et souvent en fesant l'equilibriste
c'est des oneshot quand ca me plait je garde c'est tout

ce que je raconte c'est mon plaisir à jouer
ce qui me plait c'est d'utilser ces photos comme base de travail sous totoshop

"Il manque un petit point de netteté dans la 1ère : le flou ne fait pas très "naturel", il gêne"

j'ai foutu l'objectif dans le goulot apres c'est pas moi qui décide vraiment


----------



## AntoineD (11 Mars 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas photographe je fais ca avec un vieux numérique et souvent en fesant l'equilibriste
> c'est des oneshot quand ca me plait je garde c'est tout
> 
> ce que je raconte c'est mon plaisir à jouer
> ...


Ça n'est pas incompatible avec ma remarque. Loin de là 



> j'ai foutu l'objectif dans le goulot apres c'est pas moi qui décide vraiment



Oui, là, c'est sûr...


----------



## tatouille (11 Mars 2006)

mais l'effet est assez constant sur du plastique (bouteille San Pellegrino )


----------



## AntoineD (11 Mars 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> mais l'effet est assez constant sur du plastique (bouteille San Pellegrino )



Ben je trouve ça plus réussi que les précédentes 

Mais tu dois vraiment être super lourd quand on t'invite au resto...


----------



## macmarco (11 Mars 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> mais l'effet est assez constant sur du plastique (bouteille San Pellegrino )




Vraiment sympa celle-ci !


----------



## ikiki (11 Mars 2006)

Ma frangine avec le popod offert à son anniv, non sans mal  

_



_


----------



## benao (11 Mars 2006)

moi aussi, ces derniers temps, j'ai pris de la bouteille....
effectivement, c'est lourd


----------



## jahrom (11 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ça n'est pas incompatible avec ma remarque. Loin de là


Bonjour Antoine,

Comme tu le soulignes toi même, ton intervention, comme la plupart de tes interventions, a le ton d'une remarque, et non d'un conseil.

Pour t'avoir rencontré, je crois savoir que tu es jeune. Ce qui signifie que ton expérience dans la photographie est plutôt limitée... (expérience dans le temps ça va sans dire)

Pourtant à te lire on croirait avoir à faire à un gandalf de la photo. J'entend par là, qu'on a l'impression d'avoir à faire à un vieux de la vieille de la photo.

Seulement, ici, vois tu, c'est un forum amateur. Ce qui veut dire que la plupart des intervenants ne sont pas des professionnels. Et quand on est amateur, on est vite refroidit par des conseils techniques digne des meilleurs manuels de photographie.

Je pense qu'il est peut être plus judicieux, de prendre un ton du style : "moi à ta place j'aurai cadré comme ça" , ou bien "j'aurai pas mis le flash..." ...etc.
Plutôt que des remarques du style : "ici c'est les plus belles photos", ou bien "on comprend pas ce que tu veux dire, c'est mal cadré"
Parcequ'un ton comme ça, bah ça donne pas envie de reposter. Loin de la.

Voilà, c'etait juste ma remarque à moi.  

PS : J'ai vu une expo photo faite par des enfants. Y avait pas de technique, et pourtant ça m'a touché... Le regard ça s'apprend pas...


----------



## AntoineD (11 Mars 2006)

> Jahrom 

Ben t'as dû me lire en travers, parce que mon dernier post a tout à fait l'allure d'un conseil. 

Pour ce qui est du post "ici c'est les plus belles photos", ça oui, je me suis un peu laissé aller, désolé, ça n'arrive pas qu'à moi  ...et c'était loin d'être une belle photo.

Quant à mon expérience de la photo, ben oui, elle est limité, et je ne m'en cache pas, en témoigne mon post sur l'expo où je remercie l'ambiance de ce thread.

Enfin, l'expo des gosses... Ben oui, un regard, ça ne s'apprend pas... mais ça s'acquiert. On trouvera toujours une expo de gosses émouvante pour des tas de raison, mais ça n'a rien à voir avec mes propos, si ?

Enfin, le principe du thread étant de poster "ses meilleures photos", je trouve naturel &#8211; et il ne me semble pas être le seul &#8211; que chaque photo puisse être l'occasion d'un commentaire (ça m'arrive d'être méchant, oui) ou d'un conseil, ce que je fais souvent, aussi.

Quant à ce qui est d'être refroidi par "des conseils techniques digne des meilleurs manuels de photographie"... je ne crois pas savoir faire de tels commentaires  

*Amateur ou pro... il me semble que le dénominateur commun est de vouloir faire de bonnes images en soi*, le reste est affaire de goût, ça devient alors une histoire personnelle, et ça c'est là qu'intervient notre regard personnel... Non ?

Ah ! pour ce qui est de la sémantique : remarque, conseil... c'est pas antagoniste.

*Mais si ça gêne certains, qu'ils m'envoient un coup de boule rouge et je saurai à quoi m'en tenir.*


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> > Jahrom
> 
> Ben t'as dû me lire en travers, parce que mon dernier post a tout à fait l'allure d'un conseil.
> 
> ...



arretez un peu ,ce qui est important ici c'est de voir des photos ,c'est tout.
plus il y en a mieux c'est ...


----------



## jahrom (11 Mars 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2006)

jahrom j'aime beaucoup celle-ci 

A moi:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

>




ah oui marrante celle la!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> jahrom j'aime beaucoup celle-ci
> 
> A moi:




tu pourrais finir par éditer un livre de photos des façades de nice !


----------



## Craquounette (11 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tu pourrais finir par éditer un livre de photos des façades de nice !



Moi je vous dis... Il nous fait un complexe "Windows"....


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> tu pourrais finir par éditer un livre de photos des façades de nice !


C'est tout a fait dans mes intentions (a titre perso hein  ) 

Mais y a encore énormément de boulot


----------



## Luc G (11 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> A moi:



jpmiss commence à zoomer sur les façades d'hôtel, peut-être qu'on va bientôt tout savoir sur ses 5 à 7


----------



## ikiki (11 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> jahrom j'aime beaucoup celle-ci
> A moi:



Sympa jahrom, mais avec l'ombre entière cela aurait été farpait    (en même temps difficile d'avoir plus de recul )

jpmiss, belle continuité


----------



## Foguenne (11 Mars 2006)

Mon ami brasseur a mis aux murs les photos que j'ai pris dans sa brasserie.
C'est amusant de voir ses images en plus grand format et en déco ailleurs que chez soi. 

















Les défauts qui m'embêtaient ne sont plus trop visible une fois les images au mur.
On les a accroché une demi heure avant la réouverture. Les premiers clients, de grand grand habitué du bar n'ont remarqué ni les photos, ni les nouvelles couleurs, rien, nada. 

Une petite galerie en ligne ici.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (11 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mon ami brasseur a mis aux murs les photos que j'ai pris dans sa brasserie.
> C'est amusant de voir ses images en plus grand format et en déco ailleurs que chez soi.
> 
> Les défauts qui m'embêtaient ne sont plus trop visible une fois les images au mur.
> ...



c'est svt comme çà ,quand on accroche dans un lieu qui n'est pas dédié seulement aux photos accrochées ,les gens regardent pas trop... 
mais dit donc ,il a aussi une sorte d'ipod hifi le brasseur ,accroché en haut !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mon ami brasseur a mis aux murs les photos que j'ai pris dans sa brasserie.
> C'est amusant de voir ses images en plus grand format et en déco ailleurs que chez soi.
> [...]
> Une petite galerie en ligne ici.


 C'est malin maintenant j'ai envie de boire une bière :hein: 

A quand la photo du verre de bière ...ses petites bulles et sa mousse légère ...? 
Bon j'arrête de baver et je dis : Bravo Paul chouette Galerie ! 

jpmiss : vivement que les fenêtres s'ouvrent un peu


----------



## Dendrimere (12 Mars 2006)

Paul et Antoine : 
Je suis super  pour vous !


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mars 2006)

Rhâah ca pète bien en N&B! 

allez un peu de soleil pour ceux qui ont froid:





Menton


----------



## AntoineD (12 Mars 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Paul et Antoine :
> Je suis super  pour vous !





			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Rhâah ca pète bien en N&B!
> 
> allez un peu de soleil pour ceux qui ont froid:



Rhaaa je suis d'accord   C'est vrai qu'elle est bien jolie tiens.

Et JP miss va devenir LE spécialiste incontournable, j'ai l'impression qu'il prévoit de monter une PME de ravalement de façade 

Attention, ceci étant, les hautes lumières à droite, dommage qu'elles soient brûlées... fallait exposer pour elles, quitte à remonter les ombres au développement RAW, non (tu fais bien tes photos en RAW, toi) ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaa je suis d'accord   C'est vrai qu'elle est bien jolie tiens.
> 
> Et JP miss va devenir LE spécialiste incontournable, j'ai l'impression qu'il prévoit de monter une PME de ravalement de façade
> 
> Attention, ceci étant, les hautes lumières à droite, dommage qu'elles soient brûlées... fallait exposer pour elles, quitte à remonter les ombres au développement RAW, non (tu fais bien tes photos en RAW, toi) ?



j'aurai dit la meme chose!
non il ne fait pas de raw je crois


----------



## SirDeck (12 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> j'aurai dit la meme chose!
> non il ne fait pas de raw je crois



Il me semble avoir vu des photos d'intérieur de JPmiss qui auraient été difficiles sans RAW.
Mais si le RAW permet effectivement de faire remonter les sombres sans brûler les blancs, il y a tout de même des limites lors du shoot  Il ne peut encaisser des contrastes trop exagérés. Ici, c'est peut-être déjà le cas. JP a peut-être déjà bien sous exposé puis poussé les zones sombres pour faire apparaître les détails. Une sous-exposition supplémentaire aurait alors été source de bruit dans les sombres (poussées à plus de 2 ex).

Une solution ici aurait été à l'ancienne. Donc beaucoup plus lourde et moins spontanée : Pied + shoot exposé sur les hautes lumières + shoot exposé sur le reste + montage dans PSD.


----------



## creagraph (12 Mars 2006)

Les photos, en voilà une, j'attends vos commentaires ...


----------



## alan.a (12 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout a fait dans mes intentions



Tu veux un devis  



			
				SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble avoir vu des photos d'intérieur de JPmiss qui auraient été difficiles sans RAW.



A oui, moi aussi, j'ai des clichés intimes de la chambre de Jpmiss en RAW ... 



			
				SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Une solution ici aurait été à l'ancienne. Donc beaucoup plus lourde et moins spontanée : Pied + shoot exposé sur les hautes lumières + shoot exposé sur le reste + montage dans PSD.



Ou encore plus à l'ancienne, revenir quand les bonnes conditions sont toutes reunies 
Mais l'attente, c'est plus trop un truc à la mode 

Perso ça ne me dérange pas trop. Je suis plus mitigé sur la systématisation de la contre plongée sur les vues de façades.
Je pense que des vues plus frontales, en prenant plus de hauteur apporterait une vision nouvelle de ce patrimoine, et là l'édition pourrait ne plus être qu'un truc perso.

jpmiss, il va falloir bosser avec une échelle et / ou squatter les apparts qui font face à tes façades.

Tu peux aussi envisager la solution radicale de Matthias Koch, qui travaille avec un camion de pompier. Il a équipé la grande échelle d'une chambre de sa fabrication, qu'il pilote du bas, depuis la cabine.






Un exemple de ses majestueuses photos, avec un point de vue à 35 m du sol (série sur les plages du débarquement)






Ceux qui traînent vers Rouen pourront le rencontrer le 17 mars, à 18 h 30, au vernissage de son expo, à la galerie du Pôle Image.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Mars 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble avoir vu des photos d'intérieur de JPmiss qui auraient été difficiles sans RAW.
> Mais si le RAW permet effectivement de faire remonter les sombres sans brûler les blancs, il y a tout de même des limites lors du shoot  Il ne peut encaisser des contrastes trop exagérés. Ici, c'est peut-être déjà le cas. JP a peut-être déjà bien sous exposé puis poussé les zones sombres pour faire apparaître les détails. Une sous-exposition supplémentaire aurait alors été source de bruit dans les sombres (poussées à plus de 2 ex).
> 
> Une solution ici aurait été à l'ancienne. Donc beaucoup plus lourde et moins spontanée : Pied + shoot exposé sur les hautes lumières + shoot exposé sur le reste + montage dans PSD.



oui bonne analyse...
ou un fuji S3 pour pas cramer les HL 
ou alors il aurait du prendre sa photo a une autre heure de la journée ,çà joue aussi ...la lumière est trop dure la...
c'est vraie que cette façade cramée ,elle attire trop l'oeil...


----------



## AntoineD (12 Mars 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ou encore plus à l'ancienne, revenir quand les bonnes conditions sont toutes reunies
> Mais l'attente, c'est plus trop un truc à la mode



Bah ! l'attente c'est pour les vieux. 



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux aussi envisager la solution radicale de Matthias Koch, qui travaille avec un camion de pompier. Il a équipé la grande échelle d'une chambre de sa fabrication, qu'il pilote du bas, depuis la cabine.
> 
> 
> Un exemple de ses majestueuses photos, avec un point de vue à 35 m du sol (série sur les plages du débarquement)



Ah ! c'est lui qui a fait ça ! oui, ça m'a l'air chouette, j'ai aperçu un truc dans Le Monde 2, il expose, en ce moment.


----------



## alan.a (12 Mars 2006)

Il expose dans la galerie où je suis passé l'année dernière.
Quand je me suis rendu à la galerie pour mesurer mon livre Photoservice (cf ce fil) , les tirages venaient juste d'arriver, sublimes Diasec de plus d'un mètre.

Dans cette expo, il y a aussi des tirages de Bertrand Carrière.






L'expo est consacrée aux paysages de la seconde guerre mondiale en Normandie aujourd'hui.


----------



## SirDeck (12 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Bah ! l'attente c'est pour les vieux.



Puisqu'on est dans l'attente du bon moment, il y a ce vieux-là qui attend longtemps le moment qui dure juste quelques minutes : 

Par ici
http://www.photosinstore.com/projekte.php?thema=pro&pro=23&nr=6&pic=236&content=bilder&list=1

ou par là
http://www.hatjecantz.de/controller.php?cmd=detail&titzif=00001673

Il a tendance à prendre les façades en frontal comme le suggère Alan


----------



## Klakmuf (12 Mars 2006)

Le temps qui passe, mais aussi le temps qu'il fait

L'hiver n'en finit plus :


----------



## nico/ (12 Mars 2006)

une photo qui date un peu, mais qui m'évoque l'occupation de la sorbonne...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (12 Mars 2006)

Jp miss, obligé tu nous postes des photos de l'arrivée de Paris Nice cycliste...
ils sont  arrivés tout a l'heure ,passage par le col d'Ezelove: ) ,Villefranche sur mer love: ) (enfin en haut ,N7 ) puis Nice promenade des anglais ...
JP ,les photos ,JP les photos...allez laisse un peu tes fenetres ,montre nous des cyclistes!


----------



## I-bouk (12 Mars 2006)

Salon de Genève, une de mes plus belle photo


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> j'aurai dit la meme chose!
> non il ne fait pas de raw je crois



Si je fais du RAW mais c'est volontairement que j'ai laissé cette zone "cramée" pour faire vraiment sentir l'intensité de la lumière qu'on ne trouve qu'au bord de la Méditerranée l'hiver.


----------



## yvos (12 Mars 2006)

salami! 

pas passionnant mais j'aime bien les couleurs  :


----------



## jpmiss (12 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Jp miss, obligé tu nous postes des photos de l'arrivée de Paris Nice cycliste...
> ils sont  arrivés tout a l'heure ,passage par le col d'Ezelove: ) ,Villefranche sur mer love: ) (enfin en haut ,N7 ) puis Nice promenade des anglais ...
> JP ,les photos ,JP les photos...allez laisse un peu tes fenetres ,montre nous des cyclistes!



Rien a peter des cyclistes: j'etais au ski.
Condition idéales: bonne neige, pas un nuage, presque pas de vent... :love:  


Edit: yvos


----------



## Craquounette (12 Mars 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à yvos.  

 

Je sais pas trop   ce que c'est   mais j'aime bien, Yvos   Cadrage, couleur, c'est géométrique, donc ça me plaît ;I


----------



## gresillons (12 Mars 2006)

Aller un petit "splaash" à la fraise :rateau:


----------



## GroDan (12 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> salami!
> 
> pas passionnant mais j'aime bien les couleurs  :


la matiére est toujours une grande source d'inspiration graphique ! Ca me fait penser au travail d'un collégue 
gresillons, l'est sympa ton splash.


----------



## esope (12 Mars 2006)

un entrepôt abandonné...











 

gresillon, yvos et tous les autres


----------



## GroDan (12 Mars 2006)

Y'en marre du froid et de la neige


----------



## jeromemac (13 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout a fait dans mes intentions (a titre perso hein  )
> 
> Mais y a encore énormément de boulot



ha ben c clair que si tu te tape tout nice t'as pas fini...
au fait les démolition de batiment ça t'interesse? car route de turin le week end prochain il vont raser à coup de petard une mini barre d'HLM...


----------



## ikiki (13 Mars 2006)

esope sympa ton entrepôt 

GroDan, , alors là je dis magnifique!  up: 
J'adore :love: :love: :love:

Je plussoie tout ça


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> ha ben c clair que si tu te tape tout nice t'as pas fini...



La charte, bordel, la charte, Jérôme !


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Rhâah ca pète bien en N&B!
> 
> allez un peu de soleil pour ceux qui ont froid:
> 
> ...




Trop de souvenirs dans ce coin là... Ca me renvoie à une vie disparue...

Merci


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Trop de souvenirs dans ce coin là... Ca me renvoie à une vie disparue...
> 
> Merci


 
De rien. T'en veux d'autres? 

GroDan et yvos  
jeromemac: domage je bosse le WE prochain si non ca doit valloir le déplacement.
Luc G:


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2006)

Moi: "Bon, la prochaine fois tu mettras un peu plus de maquillage, tu as un l'air malade."

Elle: "Les filles du sud, ça a besoin de voir le soleil, amènes-moi en vacance au lieu de râler."


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2006)

En attendant les meilleurs jours, je me rabat sur des nordistes. 

Elise et Jeannne. :love:


----------



## supatofa (13 Mars 2006)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> Salon de Genève, une de mes plus belle photo




ça c'est de la caisse !!!


----------



## supatofa (13 Mars 2006)

gresillons a dit:
			
		

> Aller un petit "splaash" à la fraise :rateau:



  magnifique


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

j'aime pas mal cette photo  prise à Vevey il y'a 3-4 jours


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Mars 2006)

un peu d'air pur cet AM. D50 / 35 mm
le point commun à ces 3 photos ,c'est l'arbre.


----------



## doudou83 (13 Mars 2006)

Hier , Montmartre et son Sacré-Coeur sous le soleil et 5 degrés


----------



## doudou83 (13 Mars 2006)

Le même sous 1 autre angle  .Imposant le " bâtiment " !!


----------



## doudou83 (13 Mars 2006)

Allez , je le trouve beau alors 1 petite dernière !!!!! :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> En attendant les meilleurs jours, je me rabat sur des nordistes.




Dans la série famille, je demande le neveu :






Un  petit tour à la campagne me ferait pas de mal, merci Sydney   !


----------



## doudou83 (13 Mars 2006)

A Paris aussi nous avons de la vigne !!! (montmartre)


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Allez , je le trouve beau alors 1 petite dernière !!!!! :love:



achète toi un niveau à bulle ou un viseur quadrillé quand même... 



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Les défauts qui m'embêtaient ne sont plus trop visible une fois les images au mur.
> On les a accroché une demi heure avant la réouverture. Les premiers clients, de grand grand habitué du bar n'ont remarqué ni les photos, ni les nouvelles couleurs, rien, nada.
> 
> Une petite galerie en ligne ici.



Brice et Joup ! Brice et Joup !! Brice et joup gloup gloup gloup...  tu passes le bonjour de France à ton ami brasseur et tu le remercies encore pour les Brice et Joup... ps : tu m'en envoies quand ? (quoi ? tu les amènes ? encore mieux !! )



			
				alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Dans cette expo, il y a aussi des tirages de Bertrand Carrière.


 oui mais non... le droit d'auteur, tu connais ? je pense que oui si cela est une de tes activités... je n'ai pas vu que la photo était citée ni que macgeneration avait payé les droits... je laisse à titre d'exemple et que la photo est intéressante mais la prochaine fois, souviens-toi que le sujet doit accueillir "tes" plus belles photos (à ce sujet, antoine est bien léger avec certains, clientélisme ?  :rateau:


----------



## gresillons (13 Mars 2006)

Oui c'est vrai elle est un peu de traviole mais c'est pas bien grave c'est l'intention qui compte !


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2006)

gresillons a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai elle est un peu de traviole mais c'est pas bien grave c'est l'intention qui compte !


quand même, c'est une jolie photo qui mériterait d'être droite


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Mars 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Allez , je le trouve beau alors 1 petite dernière !!!!! :love:



quel beau temps !
on a tous eu le meme temps en france aujourd'hui je crois ...
froid en tout cas ...mais quel bol d'air quand meme ,depuis le temps qu'on était enfermé ,avec un temps de chien...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Mars 2006)

gresillons a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai elle est un peu de traviole mais c'est pas bien grave c'est l'intention qui compte !



bah çà se redresse facilement...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (13 Mars 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> message du modo :
> 
> on écoute les gentils (ou ironiques)* conseils du monsieur photographe sans se fâcher, ça sert à rien, ça met les nerfs, on se calme, on boit frais et on évite d'appeler le modo "man", c'est méprisant et il aime pas ça... sinon, on a un ordi pour rectifier ce genre de trucs, si tu fais des photos, que tu vois qu'elles sont de traviole et que tu ne fais rien, que tu nous les affiche comme ça fier sans avoir "rectifier" la photo, forcément, on va réagir... on est pas là pour te servir la soupe mais te conseiller ou critiquer, l'intention est louable mais ce n'est pas l'intention qui est *visible* alors si tu n'acceptes pas la critique : ne fais rien, c'est le seul moyen... ceci dit, on attend que tu en montres d'autres.
> 
> *AntoineD est plus abrupt par exemple... :rateau:



calme toi ,c'étais pas méchant de la part d'alem... 
utilise un soft de retouche fonction rotation et c'est réglé...
allez te fache pas ,elle sont bien tes photos du sacré coeur


----------



## doudou83 (13 Mars 2006)

Je suis calmé , merci Bristow . Une petite pour la route ....:love:


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2006)

bah voilà !


----------



## fdlandas (13 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir à tous, 
un peu d'histoire : 
Courrière, Pas de Calais (près de Lens), Samedi 10 mars 1906, un coup de grisou fait 1099 morts parmi les 1795 mineurs descendus au fond... Le 30 mars, 13 rescapés sortent des puits, suivi 5 jours plus tard d'un quatorzième... Ce seront les seuls...

Les photos suivantes ont été prises au Centre Minier Historique de Lewarde près de Douai (http://www.chm-lewarde.com/index2.htm) (Nord - 59) où se tient une superbe expo sur ce tragique évenement :

_ *10 mars 1906, Compagnie de Courrières : enquête sur la plus grande catastrophe minière dEurope (Du 2 mars 2006 au 7 janvier 2007)*_








Oups, un peu bancale celle-là!!





















N'hésitez pas à visiter le site internet, il est très bien foutu... : http://www.chm-lewarde.com/index2.htm

FeD


----------



## yvos (13 Mars 2006)

ach Paris, sehr schön 

>fdlandas: ça a l'air d'être intéressant de visiter ce lieu


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Mars 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> A Paris aussi nous avons de la vigne !!! (montmartre)




On a aussi la Tour Eiffel


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ach Paris, sehr schön
> 
> >fdlandas: ça a l'air d'être intéressant de visiter ce lieu




déjà fait !!


----------



## doudou83 (13 Mars 2006)

Déjà 15 ans ........


----------



## doudou83 (13 Mars 2006)

Fresque sur le mur de la maison de Mr Gainsbourg rue de Verneuil


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2006)

Je n'ai pas beaucoup de photos de Paris  (j'en ai fait  2 la semaine dernière en vitesse au Mu2 mais sans doute pas terribles et puis je je les ai pas encore)
Par contre, les arbres, ça je connais mieux  Comme Sidney a mis des photos d'arbres encore tout nus mais que le printemps approche (ici, les pêchers fleurissent), un avant-goût du printemps sur la Margeride : pour l'heure elle est encore bien sous la neige mais d'ici 2-3 mois, on devrait à nouveau avoir droit à ça là-haut :


----------



## doudou83 (13 Mars 2006)

En regardant ta photo , j' ai l'impression de mieux respirer ......


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mars 2006)

C'est vrai, c'est beau


----------



## jpmiss (13 Mars 2006)

Nan rien, j'arrive apres la bataille :rose:


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2006)

Mouarfffffffffff !!!!!


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Nan rien, j'arrive apres la bataille :rose:



Ceci dit, il me semble que ta couronne...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, il me semble que ta couronne...



Ben ça c'est à cause de mon niveau a bulles :


----------



## jeromemac (14 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça c'est à cause de mon niveau a bulles :




ahh c'est ça les brice joup de alem??  respect


----------



## Foguenne (14 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ben ça c'est à cause de mon niveau a bulles :



Tu utilises le même que moi, tricheur.  

Bon, je reste dans mes tests portraits.


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Mars 2006)

Euh avec un ptit sourire , ca aurait mieux


----------



## IceandFire (14 Mars 2006)

Un décor que j'ai fait hier...


----------



## jeromemac (14 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu utilises le même que moi, tricheur.
> 
> Bon, je reste dans mes tests portraits.



dis moi, juste comme ça, combien de photo de ta nana tu as, tu les as compté ?


----------



## GroDan (14 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Un décor que j'ai fait hier...
> 
> ouhaa !
> Quand tu dis "fait", tu en es le fabriquant ?
> Plastiquement c'est remarquable, photographiquement, c'est trés graphique et équilibré.


----------



## IceandFire (14 Mars 2006)

Oui création et tout le toutim  ... Merci


----------



## Foguenne (14 Mars 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> dis moi, juste comme ça, combien de photo de ta nana tu as, tu les as compté ?



Beaucoup.  
Heureusement, je ne suis pas du tout photo de nu car par ce froid...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (14 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas beaucoup de photos de Paris  (j'en ai fait  2 la semaine dernière en vitesse au Mu2 mais sans doute pas terribles et puis je je les ai pas encore)
> Par contre, les arbres, ça je connais mieux  Comme Sidney a mis des photos d'arbres encore tout nus mais que le printemps approche (ici, les pêchers fleurissent), un avant-goût du printemps sur la Margeride : pour l'heure elle est encore bien sous la neige mais d'ici 2-3 mois, on devrait à nouveau avoir droit à ça là-haut :


belle photo, comme toujours tes paysages...
je précise que ma série de 3 photos ,c'etait bien le meme arbre sous différents points de vue


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je précise que ma série de 3 photos ,c'etait bien le meme arbre sous différents points de vue



je l'avais reconnu  mais j'avais mis "arbres" au pluriel parce qu'il y avait les figurants dans les coins, comme les vers de Baudelaire dont certains étaient faibles pour amener ceux qui ne l'étaient pas, faibles


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> dis moi, juste comme ça, combien de photo de ta nana tu as, tu les as compté ?




dis, j'ai failli essayer de répondre... mais si je comptais les photos des ex, des filles "de passage", des anciennes maitresses avouées ou pas, je me suis dit que non, le chiffre ne serait de toute façon pas raisonnable !! 

Steve doit pas être mieux, il me semble avoir vu pas mal de jolies photos de (la très jolie :lovemadame iceandfire !


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2006)

jeromemac a dit:
			
		

> ahh c'est ça les brice joup de alem??  respect




ah non, moi je les bois juste. Ce sont les Bières de Benoit, un ami de Paul habitant un villge que Paul connait bien : Hombourg et le brasserie se nomme Grain d'orge comme une brasserie de Ronchin coucou: Benjamin ! )


----------



## jeromemac (14 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> dis, j'ai failli essayer de répondre... mais si je comptais les photos des ex, des filles "de passage", des anciennes maitresses avouées ou pas, je me suis dit que non, le chiffre ne serait de toute façon pas raisonnable !!
> 
> Steve doit pas être mieux, il me semble avoir vu pas mal de jolies photos de (la très jolie :lovemadame iceandfire !



des noms des noms !!! :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## jeromemac (14 Mars 2006)

aller pour alem, spécial dédicace 

la miss saint raphael (dans le var, sud de la france pour ceux qui savent pas) et ses dauphine


----------



## jpmiss (14 Mars 2006)

Maintenant je sais pourquoi je vais jamais dans le var :sick:


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2006)

euh, non, ça va, je vais rester à Nantes, moi !! 

surtout : madame ne supporterait pas que j'approche des choucrou... euh blondes...


----------



## jeromemac (15 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant je sais pourquoi je vais jamais dans le var :sick:



mouarff     



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> euh, non, ça va, je vais rester à Nantes, moi !!
> 
> surtout : madame ne supporterait pas que j'approche des choucrou... euh blondes...



  

c'est marrant mais j'ai toujours l'impression que les dauphines sont plus jolie que les miss


----------



## AntoineD (15 Mars 2006)

hors-charte...


----------



## jeromemac (15 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> hors-charte...



c'est pour qui que tu dis ça??


----------



## nikolo (15 Mars 2006)

là ou le modo qui a écrit en vert : à AntoineD


----------



## esope (15 Mars 2006)

vous savez on a d'autres choses mieux dans le var...


----------



## yvos (15 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas beaucoup de photos de Paris  (j'en ai fait  2 la semaine dernière en vitesse au Mu2 mais sans doute pas terribles et puis je je les ai pas encore)
> Par contre, les arbres, ça je connais mieux  Comme Sidney a mis des photos d'arbres encore tout nus mais que le printemps approche (ici, les pêchers fleurissent), un avant-goût du printemps sur la Margeride : pour l'heure elle est encore bien sous la neige mais d'ici 2-3 mois, on devrait à nouveau avoir droit à ça là-haut :




j'aime beaucoup cette photo


----------



## turnover (15 Mars 2006)

Un petit coucou au passage  
Bravo à tout le monde pour leurs photos, j'ai xx pages à voir  
Comme je suis dans la nature 24h/24h, voici ma préférée de l'hiver pour les oiseaux


----------



## NightWalker (15 Mars 2006)

Rhâââ... so lovely....


----------



## IceandFire (15 Mars 2006)

oh un galoupiot des bois !!!    :love:


----------



## doudou83 (15 Mars 2006)

Il est tout mimi le titi !!!!:love: 
superbe photo


----------



## doudou83 (15 Mars 2006)

J'ai visité ton site web . Chapeau bas Turnover c'est splendide !!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Mars 2006)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Un petit coucou au passage
> Bravo à tout le monde pour leurs photos, j'ai xx pages à voir
> Comme je suis dans la nature 24h/24h, voici ma préférée de l'hiver pour les oiseaux



l'exif est vide !!
je veux tout savoir :boitier ,objectif ,iso etc... 
balance sinon ikiki ,le gorille du forum viens te tirer les vers du nez.. 

heu j'ai oublié l'essentiel :superbe image ,j'admire et je vénère toute personne arrivant à shooter des oiseaux et a faire de telles images !
je m'y suis risqué ,meme avec mon 300 mm ,il y a qq années, j'ai cru devenir dingue ...


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2006)

turnover : c'est trop large pour le forum !  mais c'est très bien ! 

ps :  turnover !  (ah zut, je verse dans le clientélisme... )


----------



## Sydney Bristow (15 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> turnover : c'est trop large pour le forum !
> 
> ps :  turnover !



s'en fout c'est bôooooooooooo    
ouai tu vas te faire tirer les vers du nez pour les exif et les oreilles en prime pour la taille Roooooo....

tain tes photos d'insectes elles sont absolument sublimes....


----------



## AntoineD (15 Mars 2006)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Un petit coucou au passage
> Bravo à tout le monde pour leurs photos, j'ai xx pages à voir
> Comme je suis dans la nature 24h/24h, voici ma préférée de l'hiver pour les oiseaux



Je suis pas fan des photos d'oiseaux et d'animaux en général, mais là quand même c'est joli  et comme on l'a dit avant moi... y'a de quoi perdre patience avec ces machins-là


----------



## turnover (15 Mars 2006)

Bon alors vite je profite que je suis à la maison. 
Merci à tout le monde  

Alèm : désolé je me suis même pas posé la question de la taille. :rose: 
Sidney : eos 20D / 300mm 2.8 IS / 1/100s / f/8 / iso 400 / -2/3IL

Encore une ?


----------



## Dendrimere (15 Mars 2006)

Oui bel oiseau !


----------



## IceandFire (15 Mars 2006)

la vache t'as un 2,8 300 L IS !!! :love:


----------



## turnover (15 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> la vache t'as un 2,8 300 L IS !!! :love:


Oui mais c'est trop court bien souvent, je suis obligé de monter le TCx1.4 ou le doubleur. Par contre c'est la meilleure optique que j'ai pu tester avec le doubleur un piqué du tonnerre :love: :love: . Le 500 f/4 IS est pas mal  mais je l'ai pas perso 

700pix ça va alem ? Pour un des oiseaux les plus courant dans nos contrées


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2006)

un gars qui a un 300 2,8 n'est forcément pas un mauvais gars. 

ça passe nickel turnover mais c'est peut-être parce que je suis en freebox !  (non, je rigole, c'est nickel ! )


----------



## Luc G (15 Mars 2006)

C'est bien beau, ces oiseaux.


----------



## ange_63 (15 Mars 2006)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais c'est trop court bien souvent, je suis obligé de monter le TCx1.4 ou le doubleur. Par contre c'est la meilleure optique que j'ai pu tester avec le doubleur un piqué du tonnerre :love: :love: . Le 500 f/4 IS est pas mal  mais je l'ai pas perso
> 
> 700pix ça va alem ? Pour un des oiseaux les plus courant dans nos contrées




Vraiment j'adore!!!! :love: :love: :love:  Trop mignons ces p'tits oiseaux :love: :love:


----------



## turnover (15 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> un gars qui a un 300 2,8 n'est forcément pas un mauvais gars.
> 
> ça passe nickel turnover mais c'est peut-être parce que je suis en freebox !  (non, je rigole, c'est nickel ! )


ça marche encore une freebox ?     

Ice : Alors tu est content de ton 5D ? Je l'ai eu 2 mois et pour mois c'est un excellent appareil. Jamais vu du 1600 ou 3200 comme ça :love: :love: Ça me démange d'aller le reprendre


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2006)

aparté : c'est quand même dingue tous ces gens qui font du 3200 asa tous les jours...


----------



## IceandFire (15 Mars 2006)

oué dla bombe un must !!!  le 1600-3200 c'est mon fond de commerce  ....il me manque un 2,8 300 pour manger avec , d'autant que j'ai plus de capteur 1,6 pour pallier à cela ...
j'ai qu'un 200 2,8 L... cela dit j'ai fait un test avec le kenko pro 1,4 et c'est po mal


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2006)

bon, maintenant que vous avez fini, le forum photo se trouve _*ailleurs...*_


----------



## turnover (15 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> aparté : c'est quand même dingue tous ces gens qui font du 3200 asa tous les jours...


J'en fait jamais  Seulement y'a défois ou ça sert et je pense que Ice doit bien utiliser le 1600. Moi si je suis à 800 c'est le bout du monde  
Genre des cerfs ou des brocards ou des sangliers en sous-bois mais le 2.8 change parfois tout


----------



## IceandFire (15 Mars 2006)

Moi c'est le 1,2 qui fait la diff souvent   ....


----------



## turnover (15 Mars 2006)

Je passe en mp ice  
Désolé d'avoir pollué le forum


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2006)

au prochain message, j'envoie "aux fraises", ya un sujet 5d _*ailleurs*_


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Mars 2006)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais c'est trop court bien souvent, je suis obligé de monter le TCx1.4 ou le doubleur. Par contre c'est la meilleure optique que j'ai pu tester avec le doubleur un piqué du tonnerre :love: :love: . Le 500 f/4 IS est pas mal  mais je l'ai pas perso
> 
> 700pix ça va alem ? Pour un des oiseaux les plus courant dans nos contrées



ya un sacré boulot photoshop derriere ...
en tout cas on voit que c'est du numérique .
magnifique!


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2006)

Au fait, c'est une mésange ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, c'est une mésange ?




il semblerait...


----------



## al02 (16 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, c'est une mésange ?



Une mésange bleue.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Superbes photos d'oiseaux turnover !  vraiment bien !!! :love:


----------



## supatofa (16 Mars 2006)

bravo Turnover


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Une mésange bleue.


Il me semblait bien mais mes compétences ornithologiques, en particulier pour les petits zozios, étant limitées, je préfère avoir des avis autorisés


----------



## al02 (16 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> > Posté par al02
> > Une mésange bleue.
> 
> 
> ...



Pour la mésange bleue, voir ici. 
Merci Google !


----------



## yvos (16 Mars 2006)

salami! 

pas trop le temps en ce moment, mais hop!





​
turnover,


----------



## Luc G (16 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Pour la mésange bleue, voir ici.
> Merci Google !




J'ai des bouquins sur le sujet (et javais quand même l'habitude de voir des mésanges en Lozère ) mais entre penser que c'est une mésange bleue et en être sûr... 

En plus, par goût, je serais plus porté à mater les rapaces divers et variés.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Mars 2006)

chier vbulletin!


----------



## doudou83 (17 Mars 2006)

Histoire de tuyaux ...à Beaubourg


----------



## ikiki (17 Mars 2006)

F'sait un moment que je n'étais pas passé par là  (ouaip, c'est le désavantage d'avoir trouvé un taf...  )

Sinon de bien jolis clichés --> turnover, superbes! 

En voilà une autre de ma mimi (désolé de ne pas trop varier mais en ce moment pô le temps... :rose


----------



## maiwen (17 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> F'sait un moment que je n'étais pas passé par là  (ouaip, c'est le désavantage d'avoir trouvé un taf...  )
> 
> Sinon de bien jolis clichés --> turnover, superbes!
> 
> En voilà une autre de ma mimi (désolé de ne pas trop varier mais en ce moment pô le temps... :rose


magnifique :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> F'sait un moment que je n'étais pas passé par là  (ouaip, c'est le désavantage d'avoir trouvé un taf...  )
> 
> Sinon de bien jolis clichés --> turnover, superbes!
> 
> En voilà une autre de ma mimi (désolé de ne pas trop varier mais en ce moment pô le temps... :rose



:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## NightWalker (17 Mars 2006)

joli oiseau... :love:


----------



## Yakamya (17 Mars 2006)

J'aime beaucoup tes tuyaux doudou83


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Mars 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> joli oiseau... :love:



elle est belle ,elle a une expression un peu triste dans le visage qui me fascine, imimi...
le noir et blanc lui va comme un gant en plus !

:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## NightWalker (17 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> le noir et blanc lui va comme un gant en plus !
> 
> :love: :love: :love: :love:


Yep...

mais cet air mélancolique d'un si joli visage m'attriste...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Mars 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Yep...
> 
> mais cet air mélancolique d'un si joli visage m'attriste...



moi pas ,cette mélancolie lui va bien ,çà fait parti d'elle ,elle est sublime comme çà .a mon avis ,of course


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2006)

En plus, juste après Beaubourg, je trouve que ça va très bien.  

PS. En passant, une idée saugrenue : je vois bien le ikiki se vanter d'être un travailleur féroce de la photo, "prêt à s'y mettre dès le saut du lit, je vous promets !" puis disant à imimi : "aller photographier les grenouilles dans la mare, avec le temps qu'il fait ! t'es pas folle ! pousse-toi donc un peu".

Il est pas corse des fois ?   

je sors avant que patochman ne débarque avec son petit matériel


----------



## ikiki (18 Mars 2006)

Merci pour elle ! 

'zen faites pas, ce regard si mélancolique n'est en fait que l'empreinte de la fatigue et d'une myopie prononcée... 




C'est con le N&B ne met pas assez en valeur ses si yolis yeux verts...:love:...faudrait je passe à la couleur moi... 


Luc G :


----------



## yvos (18 Mars 2006)




----------



## gresillons (18 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

>





Superbe, belle composition, belles couleurs


----------



## ikiki (18 Mars 2006)

J'aime beaucoup la composition de ta prise yvos!  


vbubull est encore capricieux...  :mouais:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (18 Mars 2006)

Manif anti CPE ,cet après midi à Metz...
pas loin de 10 000 personnes?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

>


 
Y avait golf? 

Belles photos mis à part ce détail...


----------



## doudou83 (18 Mars 2006)

Belles photos , juste cause , well done Sydney !!!!!!!


----------



## Caddie Rider (18 Mars 2006)

Voilà une que j'ai fait il y a déja quelques années...

C'est par là !!!


----------



## doudou83 (18 Mars 2006)

Un peu de légereté  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Manif anti CPE ,cet après midi à Metz...


'tain je suis dégoûté: y a du soleil a Metz alors que sur la côte il fait tout gris!


----------



## Dendrimere (18 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Manif anti CPE ,cet après midi à Metz...
> pas loin de 10 000 personnes?



Manif anti CPE, cet après midi à Paris...
pas loin de.....heu là heu je sais pas ! :rose:


----------



## alan.a (18 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> 'tain je suis dégoûté: y a du soleil a Metz alors que sur la côte il fait tout gris!



Dans mon petit village normand aussi, il faisait beau aujourd'hui ... 






mais juste 4 ° ....


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mars 2006)

doudou83 a dit:
			
		

> Un peu de légereté  :love:



ouah cool ! c'est ou ? :love: j'irais avec le purefilsdelasagesse   :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ouah cool ! c'est ou ? :love: j'irais avec le purefilsdelasagesse   :love:



*Okay dude*
mais c'est restarueubt quoi qu'il y a de marqué sur la porte ?

J'ai du mal à lire.


----------



## doudou83 (19 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ouah cool ! c'est ou ? :love: j'irais avec le purefilsdelasagesse   :love:



C'est 1 resto végétarien dans une  rue en bas du sacré-coeur .J Si mes souvenirs sont bons c'est rue Vieuville ?  Voilà bonne ap !!!!!!!


----------



## jahrom (19 Mars 2006)

Soir de pleine lune sur les montagnes... :love:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Soir de pleine lune sur les montagnes... :love:



Classe! 

T'as pas la meme cadrée  en paysage?


----------



## ikiki (19 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Soir de pleine lune sur les montagnes... :love:



Chouette alors :love: 
D'ac avec jpmiss, t'laurais pas en paysage?

C'était où?


----------



## jahrom (19 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Classe!
> 
> T'as pas la meme cadrée  en paysage?


Je l'ai en paysage, mais elle rend moins bien. J'aime assez les 3 niveaux de profondeur de champ que sont le toit, le village, et la montagne. 


Edit : C'etait aux 2 alpes.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2006)

C'est du jep ou du raw a la base?


----------



## jahrom (19 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est du jep ou du raw a la base?



C'est du jpg. Je crois pas que mon ixus 750 gère le raw...


----------



## ikiki (19 Mars 2006)

En voici une un peu dans le genre de la tienne jahrom, prise avec ma brique qui n'est plus mienne


----------



## doudou83 (19 Mars 2006)

C'est très chouette comme clichés   !! j'adore


----------



## doudou83 (19 Mars 2006)

Un peu de chaleur au Maroc avec la ville d' Essaouira


----------



## doudou83 (19 Mars 2006)

oupsss !! désolé


----------



## IceandFire (19 Mars 2006)




----------



## WebOliver (19 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Soir de pleine lune


 
Flûte c'est pas malow...  Belles photos jahrom... 

Faudra que je poste des photos de ma nouvelle vue...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai en paysage, mais elle rend moins bien. J'aime assez les 3 niveaux de profondeur de champ que sont le toit, le village, et la montagne.
> 
> 
> Edit : C'etait aux 2 alpes.



tain c'est marrant ,je l'ai trouvé avant de te lire !
je connais bien ,c'est laiguille de venosc qu'on voit la ...
a gauche il y a a muzelle ...
si on prend le petit télécabine ,on peut descendre a st christophe en oisan...
sinon, les deux alpes ont un domaine skiable extra !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Mars 2006)

Flamenco, 18 Mars 2006
Delphine et Barbara.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Mars 2006)

Attention la petite là elle a du caractère...

Marion


----------



## AntoineD (19 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Attention la petite là elle a du caractère...
> 
> Marion



C'est mes yeux ou on ne voit aucune des deux photos que tu as postées ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mars 2006)

Ce sont tes yeux


----------



## yvos (19 Mars 2006)

c'est tes yeux


----------



## AntoineD (19 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ce sont tes yeux





			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est tes yeux



Naaaannnnn... c'était Firefox (j'avais coché un truc qui ne fait charger que les images du serveur sur lequel on esst enfin bon, bref ça c'est pour Lumai  ).


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mars 2006)

J'aime beaucoup la 1ère Syd


----------



## lumai (19 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Naaaannnnn... c'était Firefox (j'avais coché un truc qui ne fait charger que les images du serveur sur lequel on esst enfin bon, bref ça c'est pour Lumai  ).



Toutes mes plates excuses alors ! :rose:


----------



## AntoineD (19 Mars 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Toutes mes plates excuses alors ! :rose:


"Y'a pas de mal !"


----------



## Foguenne (20 Mars 2006)

Ici, les jeunes ont autre chose à faire que de manifester contre le cpe.   
Je prépare une série de portraits que je ne veux absolument pas "misérabiliste ". 
J'ai des envies de photos de vie. 


























J'ai encore risqué la vie de mon matos mais bon, ça en valait la peine, quelle soirée...


----------



## Foguenne (20 Mars 2006)

La grand-mère d'un ami, 94 ans, qui nous a demandé comment c'était passée la soirée de la veille. 






Il n'y a pas d'âge pour le bonheur. 
(elle était très contente que je la photographie.)


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai encore risqué la vie de mon matos mais bon, ça en valait la peine, quelle soirée...


Popaul, tel qu'en lui-même...


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai encore risqué la vie de mon matos mais bon, ça en valait la peine, quelle soirée...



Pas beaucoup de filles pourtant


----------



## nikolo (20 Mars 2006)

Doublon, désolé


----------



## nikolo (20 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Popaul, tel qu'en lui-même...


 
Comment doit on "comprendre" cette affirmation ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ici, les jeunes ont autre chose à faire que de manifester contre le cpe.



attends ,attends ,çà va venir les autres pays sont interessé par le cpe !
du moins les patrons des autres pays...
ceux de chez nous ils voudraient meme encore pire ,d'apres ce que j'ai compris...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas beaucoup de filles pourtant



ah moi si a la soirée flamenco!


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2006)

nikolo a dit:
			
		

> Comment doit on "comprendre" cette affirmation ?



C'est un extrait d'une oeuvre célébrant la fin malheureuse d'un outil qui avait permis au sieur Foguenne d'entamer une oeuvre photographique incommensurable et néammoins à répétition  au long des week-ends accompagnée d'une oeuvre littéraire sans égale dans les users de la nuit en mémoire à des soirées tout aussi à répétition que lorsqu'il n'était pas encore modérateur, je vous rassure , "commettait", je l'affirme, c'est le mot qui convient, le Popaul. Et, au vu des commentaires qu'il en faisait dans les users de la nuit, dans des conditions Ô combien difficiles ! 

Exceptionnellement, je vous fais part d'une version non définitive :

_Tombeau de l'ixus
(paix au manes de Stéphane, qui, pour sûr, n'avait pas mérité ça)

Tel qu'en lui-même enfin l'éternité le change
Le Foguenne suscite avec son bout d'ixus
les newbies épouvantés de n'avoir pas connu
Que la poésie triomphait dans cette voix étrange
(Tirelipimpon sur le Chihuahua)

Eux, comme un vil sursaut d'hydre oyant jadis l'ange
Donner un sens plus pur au mots de la tribu
S'épatèrent tout haut du sortilège bu (burp !)
Dans le flot sans hoquet de dieu sait quel mélange.

Des marches et de la vue fragiles, ô grief
Si notre nez avec ne sculpte un bas-relief
Dont la tombe d'ixus éblouissante s'orne,
Calme bloc ici-bas chu d'un désastre obscur,
Que ce plastique du moins montre à jamais sa borne
Aux forumeurs trop sages épars dans le futur._

Pour ceux qui veulent en savoir plus, consultez le blog de Foguenne et faites vous l'intégrale des users de la nuit (surtout les nuits du samedi au dimanche ) par exemple par ici et autour

Vous serez édifiés


----------



## AntoineD (20 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> souvenirs d'un week-end mémorable :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonne idée, que de présenter la dernière floue, comme ça on comprend bien l'état dans lequel tu t'es trouvé


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> souvenirs d'un week-end mémorable :love:


dommage que la derniere n'ait pas un seul point net et qu'elle soit aussi mal cadrée mais en meme temps si tu en étais a ton 6em pint ça se comprend  

Arghhh grillé par Antoine


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> pas encore la 6ème  puisque je ne me souviens plus de rien entre la 6ème et la 8ème :rateau: après non plus d'ailleurs :sick:



Ca me fait pareil. Tu dois faire une allergie.


----------



## jahrom (20 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> ça doit être ça t'as raison
> avant la 3ème pint ça donnait ça...



Je dois vraiment être alcoolique car moi c'est l'inverse. C'est avant que je tremble 

et hop après ça va mieux...


----------



## jahrom (20 Mars 2006)

Un ami en plein décollage... (clin d'oeil a manulemafatais)


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> pas encore la 6ème  puisque je ne me souviens plus de rien entre la 6ème et la 8ème :rateau: après non plus d'ailleurs :sick:



Le 7 est un chiffre néfaste (ou le contraire ), ça doit être pour ça.
En tous cas, ça ne m'est jamais mais jamais de jamais arrivé de ne pas pouvoir compter les bières  

(avec le vin, la sangria, l'armagnac, le marc, le calva, le rhum et le reste : oui, mais avec la bière non  : je ne suis pas très bière )


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2006)

Pour qu'on ne dise pas que je fais rien que flooder, et pour faire le lien avec l'Armagnac, une petite du Gers, histoire de fêter le printemps :






Je sais, certains diront que le printemps n'est pas encore là mais quand même on s'approche : j'ai ramassé, très en retard, mes premières asperges sauvages hier, vu des iris en fleur, etc.


----------



## yvos (20 Mars 2006)

j'aime beaucoup le nain de jardin


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'aime beaucoup le nain de jardin



je l'avais complètement oublié, celui-là ! faudrait que je regarde mes photos, des fois


----------



## Foguenne (20 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> ... Pour ceux qui veulent en savoir plus, consultez le blog de Foguenne et faites vous l'intégrale des users de la nuit (surtout les nuits du samedi au dimanche ) par exemple par ici et autour
> 
> Vous serez édifiés



Tu sais bien que c'était SMG qui me prenait mon pseudo. 

Allez, quelques autres photos de soirées. 
Ya pas à dire, un 20D + 50 mm 1.8 + Flash, ça change d'un Ixus. 

Est-ce ainsi que les jeunes vivent ?  J'espère bien. 
(titre volontairement imité.  )


----------



## StJohnPerse (20 Mars 2006)

J'aime bcp tes photos des demoiselles , Paul Foguenne


----------



## macelene (20 Mars 2006)

Retrouvées au fond d'un PB... une série sur le Pont de Millaud en travaux.... 

Rien à voir avec la Belle Série de Paul... :rose:


----------



## macelene (20 Mars 2006)

Je sais qu'il y a eu des posteurs du même pont...    après travaux...


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2006)

Il est bien beau en photo comme en vrai  
(Et j'ai la chance de passer souvent dessus et parfois dessous)


----------



## macmarco (20 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien beau en photo comme en vrai
> (Et j'ai la chance de passer souvent dessus et parfois dessous)




Là, comme ça, si on sait pas de quoi ou de qui tu parles... :hein:   :mouais: 




  


Sinon, c'est vrai que c'est un bel ouvrage.


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bcp tes photos des demoiselles , Paul Foguenne




c'est parce que ce type aime les femmes... mais il fait aussi de jolies photos d'homme et d'autres choses mais là, c'est parce qu'il aime la vie... 

il est comme ça mon Comodo : un Géant !!  :love: :love:


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Là, comme ça, si on sait pas de quoi ou de qui tu parles... :hein:   :mouais:



  

Pour couper court sans faire long aux interprétations oiseuses 
c'est bien d'un pont sur le Tarn que je parlais :






Zut, je m'ai trompé, c'est pas le même  mais c'est quand même un pont sur le Tarn, mais plus haut, là où les rumeurs des villes ne montent plus, là où le Tarn divague encore au grand air avant de plonger pour scier le Causse, puis passer sous le viaduc  

là-haut sur le Mont Lozère. 

Et encore, ce pont fait déjà dans le grandiose. Il suffit de remonter quelques centaines de mètres plus haut pour avoir enfin un Tarn à taille humaine, plus besoin de viaduc pour traverser, quelques pierres suffisent


----------



## macelene (21 Mars 2006)

Vraiment sublime Luc... j'adore   Tes photos sont pleines d'un je sais pas quoi de palpable...


----------



## macmarco (21 Mars 2006)

Je l'ai dit dans ton profil, c'est un régal de te lire et de regarder tes photos, Luc.    :love:





			
				************** a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Luc G.​


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2006)

j'aime quand Paul pense à moi même sans y penser... :love:



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>





ps : j'aime beaucoup la 1010 !


----------



## NightWalker (21 Mars 2006)

J'ai un problème là... :mouais: 



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Luc G





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Picouto





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macelene





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jahrom





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Foguenne





> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Sydney Bristow



je vais aller me coucher... félicitations tout le monde...


----------



## Foguenne (21 Mars 2006)

Je viens de mettre une grosse galerie de portraits en ligne. 

Trois dernières que j'aime bien ici.


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2006)

Monsieur Foguenne


----------



## Lastrada (21 Mars 2006)

Bon. J'immisce 

Ca serait bien si de temps en temps vous vous donniez un peu d'explication sur vos photos. (pour les nioubes). Egalement des plans pour se former (livres,..)..

ET porqué y a pas les données EXIF dans vos photos ?

Par exemple, j'adore le contrôle du flou sur le deuxième portrait de Paul...C'est quoi le truc (bon ok une grande ouverture, mais encore) ? 


C'est juste une suggestion...


----------



## Foguenne (21 Mars 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple, j'adore le contrôle du flou sur le deuxième portrait de Paul...C'est quoi le truc (bon ok une grande ouverture, mais encore) ?



Pour cette photo, c'est un 50 mm ouvert à f1.8, vitesse 1/60 sec, 1600 iso, flash plafond + petit réflecteur vers visage (fill-in), mise au point sur l'oeil gauche de la demoiselle via le choix du collimateur supérieur droit du 20D

Pour cette série, j'étais entre 800 et 1600 iso, sur la fin, 1600 car je n'étais plus en état de changer.  

MacMarco a créé ici un thread ou l'on parle plus de technique, de truc.
Ici, on montre nos photos.


----------



## Lastrada (21 Mars 2006)

Merci pour *les* infos. Je m'oriente sur le bon thread.

Rien que là je viens de comprendre une partie des raisons du fossé qui séparent tes photos des miennes 

c.


----------



## AntoineD (21 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour cette photo, c'est un 50 mm ouvert à f1.8, vitesse 1/60 sec, 1600 iso, flash plafond + petit réflecteur vers visage (fill-in), mise au point sur l'oeil gauche de la demoiselle via le choix du collimateur supérieur droit du 20D
> 
> Pour cette série, j'étais entre 800 et 1600 iso, sur la fin, 1600 car je n'étais plus en état de changer.
> 
> ...



Quitte à rouler au flash, ne t'ennuies pas à monter au-delà de 400 iso


----------



## Luc G (21 Mars 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> ET porqué y a pas les données EXIF dans vos photos ?



Dans mon cas, c'est parce que ce sont des photos argentiques scannées et pas des photos numériques  Alors je peux souvent te raconter plein de choses sur l'endroit où j'ai pris la photo, mais sur la photo elle-même, c'est plus dur  (à une éopque, ayant une carte data sur mon minolta, je notais soigneusement les paramètres de prise de vue, mais ça m'a passé... ) Tout au plus, je pourrais essayer de dire avec quel objectif c'est pris.

Mais Foguenne, Alan, alèm, Antoine, etc. se feront un plaisir de te donner des détails techniques, enfin je pense


----------



## Foguenne (21 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Quitte à rouler au flash, ne t'ennuies pas à monter au-delà de 400 iso



Pour avoir une image un minimum net ET qui ne donne pas l'effet flash,  fromage blanc, qui garde un maximum de couleur "d'ambiance", je dois, en photo de soirée avoir une vitesse raisonnable. 
Plus lent que 1/15 c'est juste (pour cette série le plus bas c'est 1/2 s)
Bref, ça c'est déjà à 800 iso, à 400 ce serait trop lent et trop flou.
Quelques flous ne me dérange pas mais pas en faire une règle absolue dans mes photos.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour avoir une image un minimum net ET qui ne donne pas l'effet flash,  fromage blanc, qui garde un maximum de couleur "d'ambiance", je dois, en photo de soirée avoir une vitesse raisonnable.
> Plus lent que 1/15 c'est juste (pour cette série le plus bas c'est 1/2 s)
> Bref, ça c'est déjà à 800 iso, à 400 ce serait trop lent et trop flou.
> Quelques flous ne me dérange pas mais pas en faire une règle absolue dans mes photos.



je suis aussi descendu au 1/15 e dans ce genre de cas ...1/2 sec t'es fort ,faut etre bien calé contre qq chose ,a main levé ...mais çà peut le faire si on retient sa respiration quand on déclanche.
mais je suis satisfait de mon nouveau 50 mm  qui ouvre a 1,4 ...
on peut grimper en vitesse avec çà (1/100 e sans pb si l'éclairage est potable) ce a 400iso ...
j'ai fait aussi du 1600 ISO ,avec le D50 le bruit se traite tres bien avec le plug in professionnel que j'ai acheté il y a peu ...(cher mais bon ,j'en suis content ).
le D70 est plus bruité a 1600 ISO ...

exemple ,la je suis au 1/180 e de seconde a 400 ISO
je l'adore cette demoiselle! :love: :love:


----------



## AntoineD (21 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pour avoir une image un minimum net ET qui ne donne pas l'effet flash,  fromage blanc, qui garde un maximum de couleur "d'ambiance", je dois, en photo de soirée avoir une vitesse raisonnable.
> Plus lent que 1/15 c'est juste (pour cette série le plus bas c'est 1/2 s)
> Bref, ça c'est déjà à 800 iso, à 400 ce serait trop lent et trop flou.
> Quelques flous ne me dérange pas mais pas en faire une règle absolue dans mes photos.



Je comprends tout à fait mais en manuel, en faisant un peu confiance au flash, tu peux taper le 1/30 + flash "normal" au plafond en 400 iso (sauf si le plafond est à 10 m  ).

Sinon, en flash direct, en syncho au 2ème rideau, tente les vitesses du 1/15 au 1/60 à une ouverture pas trop petite, genre 5,6 au max et là, tu la garderas ton ambiance


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends tout à fait mais en manuel, en faisant un peu confiance au flash, tu peux taper le 1/30 + flash "normal" au plafond en 400 iso (sauf si le plafond est à 10 m  ).
> 
> Sinon, en flash direct, en syncho au 2ème rideau, tente les vitesses du 1/15 au 1/60 à une ouverture pas trop petite, genre 5,6 au max et là, tu la garderas ton ambiance



oui il suffit d'envoyer le flash vers le plafond


----------



## AntoineD (21 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui il suffit d'envoyer le flash vers le plafond



Comment ça ? Que veux-tu dire exactement ? Parce que ça, justement, et j'ai pleins de preuve chez moi  , ça tue toute ambiance si c'est mal foutu 

En fait, pour garder l'ambiance, un flash direct mais en second rideau est souvent préférable à un indirect


----------



## SirDeck (21 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça ? Que veux-tu dire exactement ? Parce que ça, justement, et j'ai pleins de preuve chez moi  , ça tue toute ambiance si c'est mal foutu
> 
> En fait, pour garder l'ambiance, un flash direct mais en second rideau est souvent préférable à un indirect




C'est intéressant. Vous avez des exemples de différence entre premier et second rideau ? Cela peut se faire *en cuisine* si vous le voulez :rose:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça ? Que veux-tu dire exactement ? Parce que ça, justement, et j'ai pleins de preuve chez moi  , ça tue toute ambiance si c'est mal foutu
> 
> En fait, pour garder l'ambiance, un flash direct mais en second rideau est souvent préférable à un indirect



je ne connais pas trop le flash ,j'en ai un (Nikon SB600)mais je ne l'utilise que très peu...
je pense qu'en indirect ,c'est moins violent ,non?

bon voila ,j'ai amélioré le tour de l'oeil ...


----------



## AntoineD (21 Mars 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> C'est intéressant. Vous avez des exemples de différence entre premier et second rideau ? Cela peut se faire *en cuisine* si vous le voulez :rose:



Ok ! je viens de te faire ça. Le temps de charger les photos et je reviens


----------



## Foguenne (21 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends tout à fait mais en manuel, en faisant un peu confiance au flash, tu peux taper le 1/30 + flash "normal" au plafond en 400 iso (sauf si le plafond est à 10 m  ).
> 
> Sinon, en flash direct, en syncho au 2ème rideau, tente les vitesses du 1/15 au 1/60 à une ouverture pas trop petite, genre 5,6 au max et là, tu la garderas ton ambiance



Oui mais non 
J'ai testé ce que tu notes plus haut mais je préfère la méthode que je décris. 
Les différentes méthodes sont intéressantes, à chacun de trouver celle qui lui convient.
Chacun ses goûts.


----------



## AntoineD (21 Mars 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> C'est intéressant. Vous avez des exemples de différence entre premier et second rideau ? Cela peut se faire *en cuisine* si vous le voulez :rose:



Hop ! C'est en ligne dans les cuisines ! 

Mon explication ne vaut pas les plus belle vulgarisations de L'Encyclopédie mais bon au moins ça éclairera (ah ah ah) le sujet qui nous a occupé ces derniers messages 



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais non
> J'ai testé ce que tu notes plus haut mais je préfère la méthode que je décris.
> Les différentes méthodes sont intéressantes, à chacun de trouver celle qui lui convient.
> Chacun ses goûts.



Ah ! Verdom't. Foutus Belches.


----------



## Dendrimere (21 Mars 2006)

Des portraits pleins de vie  
Des paysages qui le sont tout autant ! :love:


----------



## macelene (21 Mars 2006)

Superbe dendrimere... 

Sinon encore du recyclage après nettoyage...


----------



## manulemafatais (22 Mars 2006)

Salut tous !  





Valou et Dan, on arrive sur le parking.




Le cum à sa place au-dessus de l'église, ça s'annonce bien...




Ju dans les starts.




Calme et tranquille au-dessus des kékés




St-Leu au fond.




Une autre voile en approche à surveiller




Pliage, et voila comment ça se passe un plouf.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Mars 2006)

bien mais ta une tache sur le capteur de ton apn ,on le voit dans le bleu du ciel...
un coup de souflette.(saans le pinceau ,gare aux poils!)


----------



## manulemafatais (22 Mars 2006)

Bé non, c'est collé grave !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (22 Mars 2006)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Bé non, c'est collé grave !



C quoi ton boitier?


----------



## SirDeck (22 Mars 2006)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Bé non, c'est collé grave !



*Par là*.


----------



## NightWalker (23 Mars 2006)

​


----------



## macmarco (23 Mars 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> ​




Très jolies photos ! 
La seconde me plaît particulièrement.


----------



## yvos (23 Mars 2006)

peut-être un petit pb de compression sur la seconde, et deux petites poussières qui trainent


----------



## NightWalker (23 Mars 2006)

Merci... 


Yvos... je viens de m'en apercevoir que les photos ont été compressées en "progressive". Je les ai réenregistrées en "normal" et j'ai trouvé le grain de poussière sur l'objectif...

Merci encore... 



C'est printemps


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mars 2006)

Ah ouais c'est super mieux!


----------



## Dendrimere (23 Mars 2006)

Un peu de béton...


----------



## r0m1 (23 Mars 2006)

Mes premières photo macro !!!!! 







bon, j'en ai pris pas mal, donc j'attend vos conseils, je fais un petit tri, je m'exerce un peu et je vous en rapporte d'autres après


----------



## r0m1 (23 Mars 2006)

j'avais oublié celle la a cause d'image shack qui rame chez moi ce soir


----------



## yvos (24 Mars 2006)

dendrimere, ça sent la promenade du dimanche en roller, ça  

rom1, je ne sais pas si c'est mon écran, mais on voit pas grand chose (pas très lumineux) et on a du mal à cerner l'endroit où tu fais la mise au point


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mars 2006)

C'est pas ton écran.


----------



## AntoineD (24 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas ton écran.



Ben, ce sont VOS écrans, alors 

C'est sûr que c'est pas de la "top image lumineuse", mais ce sont de jolis tons sombres pas dégueu. Bon, on pourrait rajouter un peu de luminosité, mais pas des masses non, plus.

Moi, je les aime bien, rom1, n'écoute pas les aigris 

Bon, par contre, les images sont tout de même un peu petite


----------



## r0m1 (24 Mars 2006)

coucou à tous , 
c'était ce que je voulais faire que de rendre les photos un peu sombres... bon j'y suis peut être allé trop fort   je vais essayer donc de mettre plus de lumière sur les prochaines, quant à la taille, c'est parce que j'ai eu peur de poster des images trop grandes pour le forum...:rose: merci pour vos conseils  je vais essayer d'améliorer tout ça


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2006)

Une photo sombre, trouble, mais que j'adore.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mars 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> coucou à tous ,
> c'était ce que je voulais faire que de rendre les photos un peu sombres... bon j'y suis peut être allé trop fort   je vais essayer donc de mettre plus de lumière sur les prochaines, quant à la taille, c'est parce que j'ai eu peur de poster des images trop grandes pour le forum...:rose: merci pour vos conseils  je vais essayer d'améliorer tout ça


Ah ben si c'est volontaire c'est autre chose  
Par ailleurs, sur l'ecran de mon iMac c'est deja un peu moins sombre que sur l'ecran du PC depuis lequel je postai hier.
Si non pour la taille des images, tu peux aller tranquille jusqu'a 500 pix de dimension maximale (voire 550..)


----------



## Macounette (24 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Une photo sombre, trouble, mais que j'adore.


moi aussi :love:

bravo à tous pour vos belles photos...


----------



## NightWalker (24 Mars 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi :love:
> 
> bravo à tous pour vos belles photos...



rhâââ une revenante...


----------



## AntoineD (24 Mars 2006)

Sympa, ton image d'enfant &#8211; pas tout à fait un portrait, si ? non ? oui ? bouarf on s'en fout...  &#8211;, Paul  A la limite, manquent 2, 3 truc en post-traitement (je pense aux contrastes...  ) mais y'a du quet'chose eud'dans 

Tiens, et pis, hop, puisqu'on est dans la photo de gens, j'en profite pour poster la tof' d'un pote de passage à Paris, merci, Yann, de me donner l'occasion de tester mon D200 (le jour et la nuit avec le D70) :






Nota : ça vient d'un jpeg normal, ma version test de Bibble a expiré ce matin, faut attendre qq. jours avant que je puisse toucher à la version légale  Ça m'apprendra à devenir honnête...


----------



## valoriel (24 Mars 2006)

Tu lui diras que pour voir la Sorbonne et les CRS, il faut regarder de l'autre côté


----------



## AntoineD (24 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tu lui diras que pour voir la Sorbonne et les CRS, il faut regarder de l'autre côté



Bien vu  

ON y était après mais comme il pleuvait, y'avait personne   
 ...sauf les flics.


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> A la limite, manquent 2, 3 truc en post-traitement (je pense aux contrastes...  ) mais y'a du quet'chose eud'dans




Antoine, j'espère que ce genre de pinaillage de gamin fier de son jouet électronique te passera avec l'âge... :rateau:    là, ça fait gimmick prétentieux et/ou enfantin !


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> exemple ,la je suis au 1/180 e de seconde a 400 ISO


 
T'as une sacrée tremblotte alors.  

'+


----------



## AntoineD (24 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Antoine, j'espère que ce genre de pinaillage de gamin fier de son jouet électronique te passera avec l'âge... :rateau:    là, ça fait gimmick prétentieux et/ou enfantin !



Non, c'est une critique en toute sincérité : j'aime bien sa tof mais j'estime que 2, 3 trois détails en plus (donc : contraste, colo et euh netteté - cf. compression web) en ferait une image au top ! 

MAis c'est vrai que je suis content de mon nouveau "jouet" qui n'est pas seulement cela, tout de même  > Rien à voir avec le D70. Tout ce que je reprochais au D70 s'envole d'un coup. Le seul petit truc qui va bien pour le D70 : c'est l'autonomie démente que le D200 n'a pas. Mais elle bonne quand même


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Mais elle bonne quand même




_au début, elle est froide, au début elle est froide mais après elle est bonne !!_


----------



## yvos (24 Mars 2006)




----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> (donc : contraste, colo et euh netteté - cf. compression web) en ferait une image au top !



J'ai testé et j'ai gardé la formule la plus sympa pour l'impression. 
J'ai ensuite comprimé pour le web, je ne fais pas de correction spéciale pour la photo format web.
Après, faut voir la calibration des écrans, (je viens de refaire le mien.) les gôuts et athmosphère qu'on a envie de faire ressortir.
Bref, des considérations très difficilement discutable sur des photos aux formats web, vue sur des écrans à la calibration ou non calibration identique.


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _au début, elle est froide, au début elle est froide mais après elle est bonne !!_




euh... je me cite parce que je ne vais pas citer AntoineD en privé... 

non, Antoine, je cite Marcel et son orchestre... et c'est plutôt de La Côte d'Opale qu'ils parlent... ou d'autres choses... 

ps : pour la première proposition, ce serait presque l'inverse !!


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est une critique en toute sincérité : j'aime bien sa tof mais j'estime que 2, 3 trois détails en plus (donc : contraste, colo et euh netteté - cf. compression web) en ferait une image au top !
> 
> MAis c'est vrai que je suis content de mon nouveau "jouet" qui n'est pas seulement cela, tout de même  > Rien à voir avec le D70. Tout ce que je reprochais au D70 s'envole d'un coup. Le seul petit truc qui va bien pour le D70 : c'est l'autonomie démente que le D200 n'a pas. Mais elle bonne quand même





C un peu normal , c une autre catégorie le D200


----------



## AntoineD (24 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai testé et j'ai gardé la formule la plus sympa pour l'impression.
> J'ai ensuite comprimé pour le web, je ne fais pas de correction spéciale pour la photo format web.
> Après, faut voir la calibration des écrans, (je viens de refaire le mien.) les gôuts et athmosphère qu'on a envie de faire ressortir.
> Bref, des considérations très difficilement discutable sur des photos aux formats web, vue sur des écrans à la calibration ou non calibration identique.




Oui et non mais bon en même temps tes arguments se tiennent alors je ferme ma gueule  

On en reparlera en vrai ?


----------



## AntoineD (24 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> euh... je me cite parce que je ne vais pas citer AntoineD en privé...
> 
> non, Antoine, je cite Marcel et son orchestre... et c'est plutôt de La Côte d'Opale qu'ils parlent... ou d'autres choses...
> 
> ps : pour la première proposition, ce serait presque l'inverse !!



ok, pas de souci main fieu !


----------



## yvos (24 Mars 2006)

vindiu d'bu


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Oui et non mais bon en même temps tes arguments se tiennent alors je ferme ma gueule
> 
> On en reparlera en vrai ?



Malheureusement non,
Je suis bloqué à Luxembourg pour un bon moment.


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement non,
> Je suis bloqué à Luxembourg pour un bon moment.


ça peut s'arranger avec un week-end en bretagne, ça !


----------



## AntoineD (24 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> vindiu d'bu



"ah ah aha regardez moi ce con de touriste c'est le 8ème depuis une heure" 

Bon, en tout cas la photo est sympa  J'aime bien le sourire de la dame.


----------



## Amok (24 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Antoine, j'espère que ce genre de pinaillage de gamin fier de son jouet électronique te passera avec l'âge... :rateau:    là, ça fait gimmick prétentieux et/ou enfantin !



Avec des  en moins, cela aurait été parfait ! :love:


----------



## alèm (24 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Avec des  en moins, cela aurait été parfait ! :love:




tu sais ô combien est ingrat le boulot de modo !!


----------



## Foguenne (24 Mars 2006)

Un copain flamand.
Image un peu grande car tirée d'une page iWeb.


----------



## Dendrimere (24 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> dendrimere, ça sent la promenade du dimanche en roller, ça



Pas vraiment, c'était samedi dernier, y avait pleins de gens dans les rues avec des baderolles....Ils avaient fermé le souterrain à Gare de Lyon.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

bébé murène léopard prise au bord de la plage à la volée, ce fut pas facile de lui courir après pour me mettre devant 






[/IMG]


----------



## EtVlan (25 Mars 2006)

La nuit, montréal ne dort jamais...


----------



## IceandFire (25 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Un copain flamand.
> Image un peu grande car tirée d'une page iWeb.




le fils de Peter Garett !!!! :afraid:  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (25 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> le fils de Peter Garett !!!! :afraid:  :love:



Il aurait pu.


----------



## IceandFire (25 Mars 2006)

flamando australien ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

EtVlan a dit:
			
		

> La nuit, montréal ne dort jamais...




 je trouve cette photo magnifique


----------



## IceandFire (25 Mars 2006)

ben oui en général les photos d'agences ...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2006)

suis un tit peu noviste en la matière:rose:


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Un copain flamand.
> Image un peu grande car tirée d'une page iWeb.



Tiens ça me fait penser qu'il faut que j'envoie des photos de Dominique A.   (oui Antoine, je vais donc publier quelques photos). 

PS : Paul, on en avait déjà discuté, j'aime pas mal de tes photos mais en ce qui concerne les portrait y'a toujours un truc qui me gêne au niveau du rendu des couleurs... mais je sais pas vraiment quoi...  En tout cas chouette photo quand même.


----------



## AntoineD (25 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> le fils de Peter Garett !!!! :afraid:  :love:





			
				Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça me fait penser qu'il faut que j'envoie des photos de Dominique A.



Bon, Paul, je crois que ton pote a tout intérêt à participer à la prochaine nuit des sosies 



			
				Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> (oui Antoine, je vais donc publier quelques photos).



Hum ? Enfin félicitations en tout cas même si je sais pas pourquoi la remarque ne s'adresse qu'à moi


----------



## jahrom (25 Mars 2006)

Moi aussi j'ai mon nouveau jouet. Le K750i. Les photos sont pas mal pour un téléphone...


----------



## AntoineD (25 Mars 2006)

Vache c'est un téléphone qui fait ça ?  
pas mal.
... pas de photos de la gare de l'Est ? ...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Vache c'est un téléphone qui fait ça ?
> pas mal.


En tous cas j'espere qu'on entend mieux son correspondant que dans mon E-300.


----------



## alan.a (25 Mars 2006)




----------



## EtVlan (25 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> ben oui en général les photos d'agences ...  :love:



Photo prise à partir du belvédère de l'observatoire du Mont-Royal.

Équipement utilisé: un trépied avec un Canon PowerShot S1 IS
Exposition: f/3.5 durant 3 secondes


----------



## macelene (25 Mars 2006)

On se sent microscopique... quand on voit la taille des nacelles de travail autour des piliers...


----------



## jahrom (25 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas j'espere qu'on entend mieux son correspondant que dans mon E-300.







			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> On se sent microscopique... quand on voit la taille des nacelles de travail autour des piliers...



The same bridge...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2006)

La mienne a un bonus: mes moucherons écrasés 
Pas facile de cadrer en conduisant


----------



## yvos (25 Mars 2006)

plutôt sympa le pont d'avignon


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2006)




----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

>



je connais ;ya le marché derriere j'y étais et j'y retourne en juillet


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> La mienne a un bonus: mes moucherons écrasés
> Pas facile de cadrer en conduisant



comme les pétouilles capteurs ,un coup de tampon toshop!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai mon nouveau jouet. Le K750i. Les photos sont pas mal pour un téléphone...



cc'est lequel celui la ?
moi G le k600i ...
je veux dire ,il est a combien de Mpixel?


----------



## SirDeck (25 Mars 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> PS : Paul, on en avait déjà discuté, j'aime pas mal de tes photos mais en ce qui concerne les portrait y'a toujours un truc qui me gêne au niveau du rendu des couleurs... mais je sais pas vraiment quoi...  En tout cas chouette photo quand même.



Je pense savoir : l'éclairage indirect via le plafond. Tu es tributaire de la teinte du plafond (jamais neutre). Assez difficile de régler le point blanc et même s'il est réglé, le spectre lumineux est généralement modifié. Le noir et blanc, c'est plus facile


----------



## Luc G (25 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas facile de cadrer en conduisant



 Et voilà, c'est plein de fous sur la route. Moi qui passe là souvent, je vais faire gaffe aux voitures immatriculées 06 

(T'es pas le seul : la limitatio nde vitesse qui était à 130 initialement a été réduite à 110 pour tenir compte du "comportement" des touristes )

J'ai bien quelques photos mais pas sur le net et rien de remarquable. Et en plus j'en prends pas quand je conduis  (ma femme ou mon gamin peuvent le faire d'ailleurs). L'aire d'arrêt va réouvrir au printemps, réaménagée. Ça vaut le coup pour voir la bête même si, pour les photos, on peut trouver mieux.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Mars 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Je pense savoir : l'éclairage indirect via le plafond. Tu es tributaire de la teinte du plafond (jamais neutre). Assez difficile de régler le point blanc et même s'il est réglé, le spectre lumineux est généralement modifié. Le noir et blanc, c'est plus facile



il vaut donc mieux bosser sans flash...
mais avec capture on s'en sort bien je trouve ,pour la balance des blancs...
et photoshop derriere ,on peut encore arriver a retrouver les teintes d'origine...
ouai Paul ,le Garrett ,la il est un peu trop rouge...c'est vite corrigé ,sinon tes portraits sont bien ,les cadrages me plaisent généralement ,c'est original.


----------



## jahrom (25 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> cc'est lequel celui la ?
> moi G le k600i ...
> je veux dire ,il est a combien de Mpixel?



2 Mpixel.


----------



## Foguenne (25 Mars 2006)

SirDeck a dit:
			
		

> Je pense savoir : l'éclairage indirect via le plafond. Tu es tributaire de la teinte du plafond (jamais neutre). Assez difficile de régler le point blanc et même s'il est réglé, le spectre lumineux est généralement modifié. Le noir et blanc, c'est plus facile


Dans ce cas-ci, ça doit-être ça. 
Comme le note très justement Le Gognol, pour mes portraits, j'ai souvent du mal avec la balance des blancs, la balance des couleurs.  
J'y arriverais, j'y arriverais.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mars 2006)

​


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Dans ce cas-ci, ça doit-être ça.
> Comme le note très justement Le Gognol, pour mes portraits, j'ai souvent du mal avec la balance des blancs, la balance des couleurs.
> J'y arriverais, j'y arriverais.




c'est difficile .l'appareil se goure parfois ,alors il faut retrouver les teintes d'origine au traitement ,des fois c'est galere ...


----------



## Foguenne (26 Mars 2006)

Deux nouveaux portraits


----------



## alèm (26 Mars 2006)

un peu pâlot mais la balance des blancs ne merdoient pas torp sur les joues des modèles...


----------



## Foguenne (26 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> un peu pâlot mais la balance des blancs ne merdoient pas torp sur les joues des modèles...



héhé, j'y arriverais, j'y arriverais. :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> héhé, j'y arriverais, j'y arriverais. :love:



pour les niveaux ,une courbe en S çà donne de bons résultats.

mais par le web ,il faut choisir le profil sRGB normalement non?

j'ai essayé ,sur ta deuxieme vache,une courbe en S ,c'est bc mieux.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pour les niveaux ,une courbe en S çà donne de bons résultats.
> 
> mais par le web ,il faut choisir le profil sRGB normalement non?
> 
> j'ai essayé ,sur ta deuxieme vache,une courbe en S ,c'est bc mieux.



Effectivement, je viens de le faire en vitesse:


----------



## yvos (26 Mars 2006)

chez moi, 0 différences, mais ça doit être normal


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> chez moi, 0 différences, mais ça doit être normal



Non, y'en a. 

Mais c'est vrai que le changement n'est pas fou.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> chez moi, 0 différences, mais ça doit être normal



Je suis toujours très très radin sur le retouche.


----------



## alan.a (26 Mars 2006)

ben moi je prefere la première, ça doit être mon côté germanique 

EDIT

Pour les fans de la courbe en S, regardez une partie du travail de Paul Graham  (série américan night)


----------



## chandler_jf (26 Mars 2006)

La belle inconnue du train 73092  Montluçon - Clermont-Ferrand. :rose: 






​
On fait de bien belles rencontres dans les trains  (par contre la SNCF ne fait pas les vitres souvent ::rateau: )




​
Le même jour ... (@Antoine : la technique pour recentrer le débat   )


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> La belle inconnue du train 73092  Montluçon - Clermont-Ferrand. :rose:



Même les yeux fermés, elle est... :rose:


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> La belle inconnue du train 73092  Montluçon - Clermont-Ferrand. :rose:



Eh c'est pas les annonces de Libé ici   



			
				chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Le même jour ... (@Antoine : la technique pour recentrer le débat   )



ça ne marche pas  :



			
				webolivier a dit:
			
		

> Même les yeux fermés, elle est...


----------



## ikiki (26 Mars 2006)

éh oui, encore... :rose: ma mimi, ma muse :love: :love: :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mars 2006)

La deuxième assurement  . Quelle pelloche ?


----------



## imimi (26 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> La deuxième assurement  . Quelle pelloche ?



Merci 

Alors la pelloche c'est une Ilford HP5 400 ISO.


----------



## yvos (26 Mars 2006)

jolie!


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mars 2006)

si il y en a d autres


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> éh oui, encore... :rose: ma mimi, ma muse :love: :love: :love:



:love: :love: :love: .....:love: :love: :love:


----------



## ikiki (26 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> si il y en a d autres



Yen a queq'zunes d'autres mais je les ai déjà postées...
Vais éviter de les reposter, quoique ça ferai plaisir à Sydney coucou, sinon elles sont sur ma galerie.

C'est con qu'il n'y ait plus le lien des galeries perso sous les avatars tiens d'ailleurs... 

Sinon merci pour vos commentaires


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mars 2006)

Tu devrai en faire plus souvent des photos de ta demoiselle


----------



## ikiki (26 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrai en faire plus souvent des photos de ta demoiselle



Dès que j'aurai les tunes pour un numérique (pitèt D70...), je me ferai une joie de la mitrailler! 

Et puis toute mes prises ne sont pas bonnes... :rose:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Dès que j'aurai les tunes pour un numérique (pitèt D70...), je me ferai une joie de la mitrailler!
> 
> Et puis toute mes prises ne sont pas bonnes... :rose:



oui mais en numérique ,tu retrouveras pas le beau grain que tu as avec ta illford...

mais tu auras des images plus nettes et plus piqués...

par contre question souplesse ,c'est le jour est la nuit...parce que le dechet ,c'est une plaie et un gaspillage en argentique...


----------



## ikiki (26 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> oui mais en numérique ,tu retrouveras pas le beau grain que tu as avec ta illford...
> 
> mais tu auras des images plus nettes et plus piqués...
> 
> par contre question souplesse ,c'est le jour est la nuit...parce que le dechet ,c'est une plaie et un gaspillage en argentique...



Oui, c'est ce qui me plait avec le numérique, cette souplesse, le fait de savoir qu'on ne "gache" pas de pellicule...
Ah mais t'inquiètes... je garderai toujours l'ilford, j'adore ce grain  :love: 

Avoir les deux boitiers sera une bonne alternative , mais pas pour tout de suite


----------



## NightWalker (26 Mars 2006)

Ma petite chasse au marché... 















​


----------



## ikiki (26 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> :love:_
> gnagnagna... points de réputation à d'autres ..._



Tout pareil...
Fait chier vbubull...  

Sympa le résultat de ta chasse NightWalker 


PS : voui, j'ai la chance d'avoir un joli modèle :rose:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est ce qui me plait avec le numérique, cette souplesse, le fait de savoir qu'on ne "gache" pas de pellicule...
> Ah mais t'inquiètes... je garderai toujours l'ilford, j'adore ce grain  :love:
> 
> Avoir les deux boitiers sera une bonne alternative , mais pas pour tout de suite



je te dis tout de suite ,quand tu seras au numérique ,tu feras plus bc de pelloche...
j'ai plus touché a mon Nikon F70 depuis 2 ans ,date du passage au D70 .


----------



## manulemafatais (26 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Tout pareil...
> Fait chier vbubull...



Essayez avec moi   





Bassin cormoran tout propre grâce aux fortes pluies.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Mars 2006)

manulemafatais a dit:
			
		

> Essayez avec moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


endroit paradisiaque! 
Cà c'est bien du numérique en tout cas !

ouai quand je vois les photos d'imimi en illford j'ai envie de balancer mes boitiers numériques et de m'acheter un leica ,et de me remettre à developper des films ....
mais bon il faut se faire une raison ,les jours de l'argentique sont comptés...


----------



## gresillons (26 Mars 2006)

Une petite marguerite pour fêter l'arrivé du printemps


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Mars 2006)

gresillons a dit:
			
		

> Une petite marguerite pour fêter l'arrivé du printemps



D70 ?
c'est pas avec 'largentique qu'on ferait ca c'est sur !


----------



## esope (26 Mars 2006)

je suis sorti dans le jardin cet après midi...


----------



## gresillons (26 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> D70 ?
> c'est pas avec 'largentique qu'on ferait ca c'est sur !




Oui D70s


----------



## maiwen (26 Mars 2006)

gresillons a dit:
			
		

> Une petite marguerite pour fêter l'arrivé du printemps


ouah  cette photo est superbe


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Mars 2006)




----------



## bengilli (26 Mars 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

>




tiens j'y suis passé cet aprem


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mars 2006)

bengilli a dit:
			
		

> tiens j'y suis passé cet aprem



C'est les puces de Clignancourt ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est les puces de Clignancourt ?




Ouep


----------



## Luc G (26 Mars 2006)

Allez, une petite fleurette (pas de l'année), en argentique


----------



## r0m1 (26 Mars 2006)

puisque l'on est dans le champêtre...


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ouep



C'est chez moi, ça, je me disais bien. Spéciale dédicace à Mesrine


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Mars 2006)

toujours du 18 Mars


----------



## Dendrimere (26 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> C'est chez moi, ça, je me disais bien. Spéciale dédicace à Mesrine




Oui, c'est au marché Paul Bert...


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mars 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est au marché Paul Bert...



Va falloir que j'y retourne c'est chouette là bas ma copine adore y'a plein de trucs chouettes pour l'appart mais mon statut d'étudiant me fait préférer ikéa ça la rend triste


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mars 2006)




----------



## IceandFire (26 Mars 2006)

wild orchid


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> éh oui, encore... :rose: ma mimi, ma muse :love: :love: :love:




 quelle adorable mimi, photo très touchante:love: 
bravo ikiki


----------



## valoriel (26 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> ouai quand je vois les photos d'imimi en illford j'ai envie de balancer mes boitiers numériques et de m'acheter un leica ,et de me remettre à developper des films ....
> mais bon il faut se faire une raison ,les jours de l'argentique sont comptés...


Ah ça... un leica :love: 
Mais mon Dieu, les prix! :afraid:

Et oui les jours de l'argentique sont comptés! Mais heureusement on trouve encore de nombreux vendeurs de pellicules et autant se faire plaisir tant qu'il en est encore temps


----------



## valoriel (26 Mars 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

>


Marrant! Ca me fait penser à l'Asie, au Vietnam pour être précis


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Marrant! Ca me fait penser à l'Asie, au Vietnam pour être précis



Ah un bon petit pétard avant de se coucher y'a rien de mieux 

Hum, c'est vrai que y'a un air... mais en Asie faut rajouter 142 figurants dans la rue


----------



## valoriel (26 Mars 2006)

Pas forcément! Enfin ça date, mais les rues d'Hanoï et d'Ho-Chi Minh ville n'étaient pas vraiment remplies. Les couleurs dominantes des échopes (le marron), la publicité sur l'immeuble moderne... je sais pas...


----------



## AntoineD (26 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Pas forcément! Enfin ça date, mais les rues d'Hanoï et d'Ho-Chi Minh ville n'étaient pas vraiment remplies. Les couleurs dominantes des échopes (le marron), la publicité sur l'immeuble moderne... je sais pas...



oui je vois ce que tu veux dire, ça me rappelle deux trois trucs aussi


----------



## yvos (26 Mars 2006)

t'as pas allé à Cholon, LE marché d'Ho Chi Minh alors... 


Sidney,


----------



## ikiki (26 Mars 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça... un leica :love:
> Mais mon Dieu, les prix! :afraid:
> 
> Et oui les jours de l'argentique sont comptés! Mais heureusement on trouve encore de nombreux vendeurs de pellicules et autant se faire plaisir tant qu'il en est encore temps



Heum Leica... ben nan, trop cher mon fils coucou: valo )
Moi je crois que mon vieux SP500 sera dédié au N&B.
M'enfin Sydney t'a pitèt raison, il risque de prendre un peu la poussière... 
Mais nan!  queunéni!
Même un D200 ne me donnerai pas ce grain


----------



## Lastrada (27 Mars 2006)

Un peu de neige à Paris, samedi dernier, au Panthéon. Des jonquilles contre le cancer.


----------



## IceandFire (27 Mars 2006)

on voit pas bien...c'est quoi ?


----------



## Lastrada (27 Mars 2006)

Le titre de ce thread, c'est postez *vos* plus belles photos. Pas *les* plus belles photos...  J'débute, alors voilà, je peux pas prétendre détrôner Cartier Bresson là tout de suite maintenant, twas ?


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2006)

c'est dommage, lui en commençant, il a détrôné tout le monde...


----------



## alèm (27 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> D70 ?
> c'est pas avec 'largentique qu'on ferait ca c'est sur !




euh ?

pas compris là...

'tain, arrêtez de flooder quand je suis pas là, c'est chiant après... vais encore être en retard au taf...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)




----------



## gnoumy34 (27 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous,
Je fais un essai et je ne sais même pas si la photo va s'afficher?
Enfin si elle s'affiche, j'aime assez cette photo pour la marée jaune


----------



## AntoineD (27 Mars 2006)

gnoumy34 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin si elle s'affiche



elle s'affiche très bien.



			
				gnoumy34 a dit:
			
		

> j'aime assez cette photo pour la marée jaune



...et l'écume publicitaire  

sympa, cette ambiance de grande ville.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

je sais pas si c'est de la bonne qualité mais en tous cas je suis restée au moins une heure à attendre qu'elle s'envole


----------



## imimi (27 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si c'est de la bonne qualité mais en tous cas je suis restée au moins une heure à attendre qu'*elle* s'envole


Mais qu'est-ce donc  


PS : Tu peux enlever les


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce donc
> 
> 
> PS : Tu peux enlever les  qui cernent ton image, ils sont en trop ;)[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Craquounette (27 Mars 2006)

Toumaï ... le MQCD c'est un autre fil  

C'est quoi ? Une chauve-souris ? :mouais:


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Mars 2006)

ce serait trop simple... moi je pense plutôt que c'est le concorde.


----------



## Craquounette (27 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> d'après le titre de son post, je dirais oui



Aarrfff autant pour moi  je n'avais pas lu le titre... Mes excuses les plus plates Toumaï


----------



## Dory (27 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ce serait trop simple... moi je pense plutôt que c'est le concorde.


Il vole encore le Concorde? 

Très patiente Toumai joli


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

Mme se prélassant avant son envol, elle était environ à 10 mètres au-dessus de ma tête sur un arbre de plus de 300 ans, torticolis assuré ce jour là:casse:


----------



## r0m1 (27 Mars 2006)

Ca y est , c'est le printemps,de sympathiques bestioles ressortent prendre l'air !!!


----------



## al02 (27 Mars 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> on voit pas bien...c'est quoi ?



Un peu de neige à Paris, samedi dernier, au Panthéon. *Des jonquilles contre le cancer.*


----------



## alan.a (27 Mars 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> Mme se prélassant avant son envol, elle était environ à 10 mètres au-dessus de ma tête sur un arbre de plus de 300 ans, torticolis assuré ce jour là:casse:



Ca ressemble à une roussette de Nouvelle Calédonie, fallait pas faire une photo mais sortir la pétouare, parce qu'en civet, c'est super bon !!! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

:affraid: une pétouare! du civet de chauve souris beurrrkkk
 

ps:le flingue n'aurait pas passé la douane la batwoman en question vit aux maldives


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Il vole encore le Concorde?
> 
> Très patiente Toumai joli



il faut se méfier du mauvais esprit, j'ai pas peur du corse moi...  :rateau:


----------



## ederntal (27 Mars 2006)

J'en suis assez content.


----------



## IceandFire (27 Mars 2006)

double post


----------



## yvos (27 Mars 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Ca ressemble à une roussette de Nouvelle Calédonie, fallait pas faire une photo mais sortir la pétouare, parce qu'en civet, c'est super bon !!! :rose:



dans les célèbes, en indonésie, ça se mange en broche, super grillé voire cramé
cela dit, ya plus de viande que sur celles là, vu que c'est surnommé flying fox  

bon ap!

pour se faire une idée de la taille du truc:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> dans les célèbes, en indonésie, ça se mange en broche, super grillé voire cramé
> cela dit, ya plus de viande que sur celles là, vu que c'est surnommé flying fox
> 
> bon ap!
> ...



 whaouuuu t'as eu plus de chance que moi en tous cas


----------



## alan.a (27 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> dans les célèbes, en indonésie, ça se mange en broche, super grillé voire cramé
> cela dit, ya plus de viande que sur celles là, vu que c'est surnommé flying fox
> 
> bon ap!



C'est en gros le même modèle que ce que j'ai pu voir en Nouvelle-Calédonie.
En gros la taille d'un chat avec des ailes.

Tata Odile prépare la roussette en civet, avec sa petite sauce au vin rouge :love: 
Après le saucisson de cerf, les huîtres de palétuvier et le crabe mou, ça termine bien le repas :sleep:
J'ai peut être des photos, il faut que recherche dans mes cartons.


----------



## gnoumy34 (27 Mars 2006)

Je me rappelle combien je me suis gelé, le long du Saint-Laurent à Montréal&#8230; mais c'était assez joli&#8230; mais tout même super froid&#8230;


----------



## CarodeDakar (27 Mars 2006)

Pour le rosé chaleureux du ciel qui touche le froid bleuté de la glace.


----------



## NightWalker (27 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> dans les célèbes, en indonésie, ça se mange en broche, super grillé voire cramé
> cela dit, ya plus de viande que sur celles là, vu que c'est surnommé flying fox
> 
> bon ap!
> ...


sur les îles de Java et Bali aussi on peut en croiser qui pèse jusqu'à 2kg... un petit poulet...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2006)

gnoumy34 a dit:
			
		

> Je me rappelle combien je me suis gelé, le long du Saint-Laurent à Montréal mais c'était assez joli mais tout même super froid




waouh j'adore cette photo


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Mars 2006)

suite


----------



## mamyblue (28 Mars 2006)

gnoumy34 a dit:
			
		

> Je me rappelle combien je me suis gelé, le long du Saint-Laurent à Montréal mais c'était assez joli mais tout même super froid




Ah Le canada!...

En voyant le Saint-Laurent que de bons souvenirs me reviennent en mémoire
de mon voyage avec mon mari il y a quelques années là-bas dans ce beau pays 
Nous, nous n'avons pas eu froid car c'était en été. Nous étions chez des amis 
Quebecois à Cap Rouge !... Des vacances  inoubliables !...


----------



## EtVlan (28 Mars 2006)




----------



## EtVlan (28 Mars 2006)

Un peu d'histoire... sous peu... ;-)


----------



## gnoumy34 (28 Mars 2006)

Je l'ai prise aussi cette église à l'entrée du vieux Montréal&#8230; mais je ne sais pas son nom?
Toi "EtVlan" tu dois pouvoir me renseigner&#8230; j'imagine&#8230;
En tout cas, belle photo.


----------



## gnoumy34 (28 Mars 2006)

Là, c'est toujours au bord de l'eau, mais où j'habite à Sète


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

tiens, je ne suis pas le seul à penser ce genre de choses...


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2006)

d'ailleurs, j'attend toujours le verre de visée quadrillé que tu m'avais promis


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, j'attend toujours le verre de visée quadrillé que tu m'avais promis




comme je ne suis pas sur que ton verre de visée soit interchangeable, je te conseille plutot cela :


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tiens, je ne suis pas le seul à penser ce genre de choses...


En fait, si on regarde de près, elle ne penchouille pas tant que ça mais comme c'est pas fait avec un objectif à décentrement, que ça doit être au grand-angle, que la façade de l'église n'est probablement pas perpendiculaire à l'axe de prise de vue (qui lui-même n'est pas pile poil sur la porte) ça met un peu mal à l'aise effectivement 

C'est souvent difficile à régler ce genre de truc  (sauf sans doute avec les logiciels de bidouille de maintenant). Faut arriver à faire que l'illusion d'optique aille dans le bon sens.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)

EtVlan a dit:
			
		

>



çà me donne vraiment envie de découvrir Montréal en tous cas avec toutes les photos que tu nous mets


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

Toumaï : tu peux rester dans le sujet ? on a dit qu'on évitait de citer les photos tout le temps, surtout si c'est pour dire "whouaaaah"... 

trois avertissements ne suffisent pas ? j'augmente la dose prescrite ? :modo:


----------



## joubichou (28 Mars 2006)

Excusez de m'insinuer mais savez vous que dans Iphoto il y a un truc très simple pour redresser les photos ?


----------



## GroDan (28 Mars 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Ma petite chasse au marché...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'avais raté un morceau une petite dizaine de page, je profite de finir mon café pour guetter un peu...mais là

630 le pot de confiture ouah!
2 la baguette   

C'est à Bordeaux que l'on trouve ces prix ?


----------



## GroDan (28 Mars 2006)

toi t'appelles ça une miche, heu d'accord c'est une baguette balaize...mais pas une miche, un pain alors


----------



## GroDan (28 Mars 2006)

J'ai l'impresion que l'on aime bien les fleufleurs par ici 
Permettez moi de vous en lancer quelques unes:
A noter que ces images ont étés faites dans le sud de l'espagne fin mars, avec un nikon 28 TI et scannés par Fuji...


















​Dans un autres "genre"




Je trouve ces "montrages" de photos trés stimulant...bravo à toutes et à tous !


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

t'étais sur quel diaph avec le 28Ti ? parce que ya monstrueusement de la PDc alors que tu aurais pu t'en passer sauf pour la dernière !


----------



## GroDan (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> t'étais sur quel diaph avec le 28Ti ? parce que ya monstrueusement de la PDc alors que tu aurais pu t'en passer sauf pour la dernière !



En général diaph 8 et un coup de flash.
:rateau: C'est quoi de la PDc...une insulte à caractére homophobe ? Non, sérieusement, qu'est-ce donc ? Parce que j'ai eu une probléme de format de scann. sur le lot de pellicules, il m'a étè livrer des cadrages différents, des en formats APS et d'autres qui s'approchaient du 24x36.


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> En général diaph 8 et un coup de flash.
> :rateau: C'est quoi de la PDc...une insulte à caractére homophobe ? Non, sérieusement, qu'est-ce donc ?




plus tu fermes ton diapgrame (f8-11-....) plus ta profondeur de champ est grande, c'est à dire que moins l'objet sur lequel du fais ta mise au point est isolé par rapport à son avant et arrière plan. Sur tes photos, tous les plans sont nets

si tu ouvres (f1.4), ta profondeur de champ est archifaible et les plans tout de suite avant et arrière par rapport à ton objet de mise au point deviennent flous. Sur ta 3ème photo, en ouvrant et en faisant la mise au point sur la cactus, tu n'aurais eu qu'un flou général sur le paysage derrière


----------



## NightWalker (28 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> parce que t'appelles ça une baquette toi ????
> elles doivent bien faire dans les 400g ces belles miches


   

Sinon c'est vrai que pour les confitures je trouvais aussi que c'était un peu chero...


----------



## Luc G (28 Mars 2006)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> parce que t'appelles ça une baquette toi ????
> elles doivent bien faire dans les 400g ces belles miches



On n'a pas tous la même conception d'une belle miche : il faudrait que je fouille à la maison, j'en ai photographié une, de pain de seigle, une fois, parce qu'elle avait une taille légèrement au-dessus de la moyenne : 7,2 kg. Alors 400 g


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On n'a pas tous la même conception d'une belle miche : il faudrait que je fouille à la maison, j'en ai photographié une,...



On a eu peur... Heureusement qu'il y avait la suite...


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Comment se fait-il que tu sois obligé de charger tant d'images sur la même page ?
> Après tout, il n' y a guère que les derniers messages postés qui importent, non ?
> 
> 
> ...



Il y a des jours où on serait prêt à aimer les flics...


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Ouais enfin 15 ans ..


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

je passe de  à :modo: ?!!

c'est vous qui voyez...


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

il y a des jours où tout le monde joue à domicile... 





_cliquez sur l'image pour la galerie._


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

come j'en connais un qui va me poser la question, oui, c'est bien le 28/75 f2,8  Tamron utilisé sur le D70s et le 5d, histoire d'avoir un minuscule élément de comparaison...

pour revenir dessus : en brut de jpegs (ici quelques photos sont "revues"), le Nikon donne des photos moins sensibles aux sources tungstènes mais le 5D bruite beaucoup moins (le grand capteur est un grand avantage )


----------



## Foguenne (28 Mars 2006)

Rémy. 
En passant, un petit podcast sympa contenant une session acoustique de Dominique A.


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Rémy.
> En passant, un petit podcast sympa contenant une session acoustique de Dominique A.




si j'étais pas presque marié, je ferais bien de toi mon beau-frère... et pour milles autres raisons que celle de ta joue droite !  :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Le Gognol (28 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Rémy.
> En passant, un petit podcast sympa contenant une session acoustique de Dominique A.



Merci !  Tiens je vais peut être m'y mettre sur ma galerie moi... 

'+


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2006)




----------



## macmarco (28 Mars 2006)

Merci de nous faire rêver comme ça Toumaï.  
Quelle lumière !


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

déjà postée, non ?

je sens que la sortie de route arrive vite...


----------



## yvos (28 Mars 2006)

c'est pas julie007 qui avait posté la même photo?


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

_je crois que le sujet va être fermé quelques heures..._ 

de toute façon, faut préparer la 3ème mouture, je crois que je serais plus sévère sur le flood, que ce soit lu...


----------



## GroDan (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> t'étais sur quel diaph avec le 28Ti ? parce que ya monstrueusement de la PDc alors que tu aurais pu t'en passer sauf pour la dernière !


Pronfondeur de champ, oui, pardon, yvos et merci pour les explications...j'aime pas les accronymes, rémanensce de ma période militaire....Les MDR, PDV, PDC je fais un peu d'allergie.
J'ai volontairement diaphragmmer, car les fleurs n'ont pas toutes la même hauteur, et je ne suis pas trés haut moins de 1 m, donc ma zone de netetté pas trés grande...et comme je voulais un max. de PDc (donc!). hop 8.


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

ok

f8 sur un 28, c'est en fait énorme. 

je pense qu'à 4, tu aurais un meilleur détachement des plans mais en même temps, je te dis ça mais je n'étais pas là à ce moment là hein ! 

edit: f4 eut pu être un peu court effectivement  en bleu, ya les mesures à f4
Format du négatif  35mm
Focale de l'objectif utilisé  28

Ouverture du diaphragme  8 4

Distance du sujet mis au point (en mètres)  1  1



Distance hyperfocale pour l'objectif à cette ouverture	 2.97 m  5.939 m
Le sujet net le plus proche se situera à	 0.753 m  0.859 m
Le sujet net le plus lointain se situera à	 1.487 m  1.196 m
Étendue de la zone de netteté	 0.733 m  0.336 m


----------



## GroDan (28 Mars 2006)

C'est vrai, j'y retourne bientôt, je recommencerai avec moins de profondeur de champ...mais je crois que sur celle ci, ça marche mieux, les feuilles donnant un effet graphique agréable.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Mars 2006)

3 millions de personnes dans toute la France..
Ici Metz cet am...


----------



## ederntal (28 Mars 2006)

les autres ici : gallerie web


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Mars 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> les autres ici : gallerie web




a Metz CT plus calme...


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> 3 millions de personnes dans toute la France..




plus que lors du Juppéthon que nous avions remporté... chuis épaté !


----------



## macmarco (28 Mars 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> les autres ici : gallerie web




Chouette reportage ederntal, j'aime bien tes cadrages.


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

on aura tous remarqué que ederntal est du côté des CRS ! belle mentalité pour un gars  de Gwened !!   

vous êtes attendus dans le sujet ad hoc dans Rendez-vous les z'enfants !


----------



## ikiki (28 Mars 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Chouette reportage ederntal, j'aime bien tes cadrages.



Tout pareil...  je plussois avec joie 

Mais j'aurai frépéré en N&B...  ...


----------



## jahrom (28 Mars 2006)

Mais ils sont payés tous ces figurants ???


----------



## ederntal (28 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> a Metz CT plus calme...



Il faut se dire qu'il y avait 30 000/50 000 personnes, dont 98% de pacifistes trankilou au fond et un petit pasquet devant pour mettre la zone.



			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Chouette reportage ederntal, j'aime bien tes cadrages.



Merci bien!



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> on aura tous remarqué que ederntal est du côté des CRS ! belle mentalité pour un gars  de Gwened !!



J'était de l'autre coté de la manif, sauf qu'en rentrant chez moi le hazard a fait que je me suis retrouvé la, chouette coin pour prendre des photos


----------



## esope (28 Mars 2006)

> on aura tous remarqué que ederntal est du côté des CRS ! belle mentalité pour un gars de Gwened !!


c'est pas forcément le coté le plus calme et le moins dangereux...  

Chez moi pas de CRS mais du monde quand même









Mais y'a des creux des fois


----------



## ederntal (28 Mars 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas forcément le coté le plus calme et le moins dangereux...



tout à fait, a pres avoir évité un jet de caillou et 2 bouteilles... j'ai vite reculé... faut dire ils sont protégés les saguoins


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Mars 2006)

Sympa ces photos  

celles-ci datent du 18 mars :


----------



## GroDan (28 Mars 2006)

j'aime bien les photos de manifs, ce sont des moments forts, l'unité se faisant rare.Ederntal, Esope, je vous trouve loin, c'est dommage on sent que vous "chercher". Mais l'usage du télé. est parfois contraignant...ça rapproche jamais assez ! Sydney Bristow et dendrimere vous étes dedans, ça vit, bravo.et quand c'est noir blanc je fond !
Banzaî


----------



## esope (28 Mars 2006)

> comment tu fais pour toujours avoir cet angle de vue "aérien" (je me souviens de passage piéton) ?  tu mesures 4m ?



je ne mesure malheuresement même pas 1m70 :rose: mais les parcours de manifs sont prévisible j'ai donc pris de l'avance sur le cortège pour me caler en haut d'une passerelle :rateau: (en fait la passerelle cidessous)




et sinon une bonne dose d'équilibre une poubelle ou des barrières et déjà c'est mieux... (pour la première que j'ai posté tout à lheure j'étais sur une poubelle municipale... )



> Ederntal, Esope, je vous trouve loin, c'est dommage on sent que vous "chercher". Mais l'usage du télé. est parfois contraignant...ça rapproche jamais assez !



je suis d'accord avec toi mais j'ai du mal avec les photos très rapprochées, cela dit j'étais juste avec le 18-55 de mon 350D donc télé mais pas trop...


----------



## Dendrimere (28 Mars 2006)

esope a dit:
			
		

> je suis d'accord avec toi mais j'ai du mal avec les photos très rapprochées, cela dit j'étais juste avec le 18-55 de mon 350D donc télé mais pas trop...




Il est pas si mal ce 18-55 !!!


----------



## ederntal (28 Mars 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien les photos de manifs, ce sont des moments forts, l'unité se faisant rare.Ederntal, Esope, je vous trouve loin, c'est dommage on sent que vous "chercher". Mais l'usage du télé. est parfois contraignant...



Je suis en gros d'accord avec toi, mais je pense que les 2 sont des visions différentes :
j'ai personnellement utilisé mon objetif (j'en ai que 2) grand angle pour les mouvements de foule (les 1ere de ma galerie) et le télé pour les "détails de vie des crs"... vu l'emplacement ou j'été je trouvais ça intéréssant car inhabituel.

Je trouve que les photos "grand angles" (chez moi et d'autres) sont générallement moins bien réussis que les macro/télé, sans doute car le sujet est plus dur a cerner. Je suis assez fan de la macro (et du télé) en ce moment... les gouts et les couleurs 

J'ai un reflex que depuis 3 semaines, je commence, je "tate la nouille" comme on dis par chez moi, et merci des conseils


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mars 2006)

Tu as quoi comme reflex ?


----------



## ederntal (28 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Tu as quoi comme reflex ?



olympus E-500


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Mars 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Il est pas si mal ce 18-55 !!!



j'avais le zoom 18/70 DX dans le sac ,mais je l'utilise plus ...
le 35 f2 ,c'est mieux: plus leger ,images plus claquantes ,obligé d'etre assez pres...

bien aussi les photos au télé d'ederntal et celles d'esope ,on a tous les points de vu comme çà...
manque plus que le grand angle de tout près ,çà pete çà aussi...meme si çà deforme pour le reportage,çà fait rien ...


----------



## AntoineD (28 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des jours où on serait prêt à aimer les flics...


Vache, ça c'est du remontage de thread...   


Bon, hop, un peu de calme après les manifs, moi j'étais à Bruxelles, c'était beaucoup plus calme hop ! petit moment de douceur :


----------



## esope (28 Mars 2006)

> j'avais le zoom 18/70 DX dans le sac ,mais je l'utilise plus ...
> le 35 f2 ,c'est mieux: plus leger ,images plus claquantes ,obligé d'etre assez pres...
> 
> bien aussi les photos au télé d'ederntal et celles d'esope ,on a tous les points de vu comme çà...
> manque plus que le grand angle de tout près ,çà pete çà aussi...meme si çà deforme pour le reportage,çà fait rien ...



je pense investir bientôt dans un 28 ou un 30 qui se rapprocherait d'un 50mm sur mon 350D. Mais pour l'instant je n'ai que le 18-55 et le 50mm 1,8, que je n'avais pas sur moi...


----------



## ederntal (28 Mars 2006)

J'ai rarement autant donné et pris de coup de boule de ma vie... va falloire un petit séjour a l'hosto je crois 

Trop chou ta photo antoineD!


----------



## AntoineD (28 Mars 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rarement autant donné et pris de coup de boule de ma vie... va falloire un petit séjour a l'hosto je crois



...et encore : "Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ederntal."



			
				ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Trop chou ta photo antoineD!



Sans trop me tromper, je crois pouvoir dire que c'est la première fois que je poste une photo "chou"


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ok
> 
> f8 sur un 28, c'est en fait énorme.
> 
> ...



Haaaa la PDC!
cela dit dans les manifs, la quand çà bouge trop ,j'aurai du ouvrir a 2 ,pour grimper en vitesse ,parce que j'en ai pas mal de flous ,j'étais à f8 et le temps était gris...
quitte à avoir moins de PDC ,mais un point bien net...
enfin ,on peut faire tellement de trucs ,et comme me dit Antoine en MP ,c'est vrai que par moments CT pas très rassurant ,le type qui se fait emmené ,la ,GT quand meme a 1 metre...et la on déclenche juste ,on pense pas a son diaph!


----------



## AntoineD (28 Mars 2006)

Sydney, t'étais à quel vitesse iso ? 400 ?

à f8 effectivement, ça devient hard, peut-être aurais-tu dû t'arrêter à 5,6 et tenter de mieux prévoir le mouvement des gens autour 

Mais là tu touches au vrai problème du D70 : son manque de réactivité dans les moments "sensibles"


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2006)

les enfants, on se recentre en cuisine siouplait !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Sydney, t'étais à quel vitesse iso ? 400 ?
> 
> à f8 effectivement, ça devient hard, peut-être aurais-tu dû t'arrêter à 5,6 et tenter de mieux prévoir le mouvement des gens autour
> 
> Mais là tu touches au vrai problème du D70 : son manque de réactivité dans les moments "sensibles"



D50 et 200 ISO...

je pense pas que ce soit un pb de reactivité ,mais de vitesse trop basses...


----------



## AntoineD (28 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> D50 et 200 ISO...
> 
> je pense pas que ce soit un pb de reactivité ,mais de vitesse trop basses...



Perso, j'aurais pas hésité à pousser jusque 500...  C'est une manif, pas un mariage


----------



## GroDan (29 Mars 2006)

mais quelqu'un pourrait me rappeler le nom du soft qui traite le bruit d'une image ? Ca à été aborder dans ce fil mais 300 pages, merci, pas avant le repas  
Svp !


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2006)

Noise Ninja, par exemple.


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2006)

Bon, allez, après les remarques d'Yvos, finalement j'ai envie de la poster là


----------



## GroDan (29 Mars 2006)

Le prend pas mal Antoine D, je sais à quel point tu es susceptible :rateau: , mais je me demande toujours pourquoi ce type de photo marche toujours : est-ce la photo qui est bonne parce que la compo est réussi ou est-ce la beauté de ton sujet qui fait que ta photo est réussi.:modo: ?
Merci pour ninja noise, je le teste tout à l'heure !


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Le prend pas mal Antoine D, je sais à quel point tu es susceptible :rateau: , mais je me demande toujours pourquoi ce type de photo marche toujours : est-ce la photo qui est bonne parce que la compo est réussi ou est-ce la beauté de ton sujet qui fait que ta photo est réussi.:modo: ?



Non, ne t'inquiète pas : je suis pas susceptible, même si je me rappelle le com' que t'avais tapé dans mon profil...  

Pour la qualité de la photo... y'a pas d'absolu. Ça dépend de ta sentation, quand tu la vois, etc. Et puis y'a toujours des petits détails techniques, ici ou là.

Affaire de point de vue, donc... Ici, pour moi, c'est la pose et la composition, même si j'ai peut-être un peu trop surex et qu'il y a des fringues qui me gênent en bas à gauche... Mais j'aime bien le mouvement de la fille, ce léger flou de bouger en bas...

Et puis t'as aussi la beauté du sujet, quand même  Faut être honnête


----------



## GroDan (29 Mars 2006)

honnétement, les fringues en bas ne me génent pas plus que ça, c'est une belle image avec un beau sujet.

Ninja Noise, c'est bien merci...un peu reuch paut-être, mais efficace.


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Mars 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Merci !  Tiens je vais peut être m'y mettre sur ma galerie moi...



Ça y est je m'y suis mis (cliquez sur l'image) :





Argentique as usual...

'+


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Ça y est je m'y suis mis (cliquez sur l'image) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'en a de chouettes  

Pourquoi t'en vires pas quatre, histoire de n'avoir qu'une page ?


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a de chouettes
> 
> Pourquoi t'en vires pas quatre, histoire de n'avoir qu'une page ?



J'ai eu la flemme.  Mais c'est vrai qu'il y en aurait à virer, 'fin bon pas grave...

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> passe un coup de fil...



  

'+


----------



## gnoumy34 (29 Mars 2006)

Je te remercie EtVlan pour l'histoire de cette chapelle
Très sympa à toi.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Mars 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> mais quelqu'un pourrait me rappeler le nom du soft qui traite le bruit d'une image ? Ca à été aborder dans ce fil mais 300 pages, merci, pas avant le repas
> Svp !




Oh non il y a BC mieux que ninja ,c'est noisware

noisware

je l'ai essayé ,et 2 min après j'achetai le code pour 72 euros ...
et çà les vaut LARGEMENT


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Non, ne t'inquiète pas : je suis pas susceptible, même si je me rappelle le com' que t'avais tapé dans mon profil...
> 
> Pour la qualité de la photo... y'a pas d'absolu. Ça dépend de ta sentation, quand tu la vois, etc. Et puis y'a toujours des petits détails techniques, ici ou là.
> 
> ...



toutes les photos sont les bienvenues, l'essentiel je crois est de se donner les idées les uns les autres...
c'est çà qui compte non?
et je rajoute ,plus il y en a de toutes sortes mieux ç'est ....


----------



## AntoineD (29 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Oh non il y a BC mieux que ninja ,c'est noisware
> 
> noisware
> 
> ...


Ben moi, je sais pas pourquoi, j'adore le bruit


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi, je sais pas pourquoi, j'adore le bruit



pquoi pas...
mais quand yen a trop ,c'est deg...
il faut trouver le juste equilibre ,si on pousse trop un plug in anti bruit,çà tout lissé ,on perd plein de details et c'est deg aussi...
perso ,j'essai de moderer ,il reste un leger bruit ,c'est tout a fait correct...
mais ce plug in est puissant je le recommande

voila a quoi ca ressemble ,dans les menus filtres pour l'ouvrir


----------



## GroDan (29 Mars 2006)

En tous cas merci à tous !
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Sydney Bristow.


----------



## ederntal (29 Mars 2006)

Pour continuer sur le thème des manifs, des photos très spéctaculaire, sur ce site : 
http://www.woomp.com/thecha/23mars2006






(site trouvé grace a tnggz)


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Mars 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Pour continuer sur le thème des manifs, des photos très spéctaculaire, sur ce site :
> http://www.woomp.com/thecha/23mars2006
> 
> 
> ...



T'as juste envie de baffer ces deux petis *******s de merde quand tu vois ça...


----------



## yvos (29 Mars 2006)

vous vous trompez de thread les amis, là


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Mars 2006)

je voudrais genérer une galerie avec le logiciel galerie ,de mes photos reportage ,la ....mais ce  logiciel s'entete à ne pas faire correspondre les vignette et les images ... 
çà me rend dingue çà...
Quelqu'un sait pkoi?


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

euh...

ya un sujet Galerie dans le forum Photo...


----------



## Virpeen (29 Mars 2006)

Je fête mon retour dans ce thread avec deux essais de clichés sur fond blanc... Si vous avez des commentaires... :rose: 
Par contre, je trouve hyper difficile de conserver le rendu des couleurs lorsqu'on fait ce genre de photos (si vous avez un tuyau : je prends !  )


----------



## mistertitan (29 Mars 2006)

je vois que je suis le premier a mettre une photo d'eclipse. Pour mon grand retour dans ce post.


----------



## macmarco (29 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je voudrais genérer une galerie avec le logiciel galerie ,de mes photos reportage ,la ....mais ce  logiciel s'entete à ne pas faire correspondre les vignette et les images ...
> çà me rend dingue çà...
> Quelqu'un sait pkoi?




Rôoh ! Un habitué qui ne connait pas le sujet de Didier Guillon !  


Virpeen, j'aime beaucoup tes photos, jolies compositions.


----------



## ikiki (29 Mars 2006)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Je fête mon retour dans ce thread avec deux essais de clichés sur fond blanc... Si vous avez des commentaires... :rose:
> Par contre, je trouve hyper difficile de conserver le rendu des couleurs lorsqu'on fait ce genre de photos (si vous avez un tuyau : je prends !  )




Et bien c'est un retur en force! 
Très chouettes tes deux clichés 
Je préfère la première, le morceau de stylo dans le coin supérieur droit sur la seconde me gêne un peu...
Mais comme dirait j'sais pu qui , je chipotte


----------



## Virpeen (29 Mars 2006)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère la première, le morceau de stylo dans le coin supérieur droit sur la seconde me gêne un peu...
> Mais comme dirait j'sais pu qui , je chipotte



Oui, je me suis posée la question : je le laisse ou pas ce morceau de stylo ? 
Eh ben tant pis !  Je ferai mieux la prochaine fois... :rateau:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> euh...
> 
> ya un sujet Galerie dans le forum Photo...



ok C'est bon ,il me donnait un apercu bidon ,mais le fichier index etait bien juste


----------



## Franswa (29 Mars 2006)

Voici une galerie de mes plus belles photos :love:


----------



## Virpeen (29 Mars 2006)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Voici une galerie de mes plus belles photos :love:


Ben dis donc : très chouettes toutes ces photos !


----------



## jojofk (30 Mars 2006)

Cathédrale après l'orage (vue du balcon)​


----------



## jojofk (30 Mars 2006)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Pour continuer sur le thème des manifs, des photos très spéctaculaire, sur ce site :
> http://www.woomp.com/thecha/23mars2006
> 
> 
> ...




C'est pas un montage??

Je trouve réussies, sinon, les autres photos du site d'origine.


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Mars 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un montage??
> 
> Je trouve réussies, sinon, les autres photos du site d'origine.




Ca me fait penser au RP du mois d'avril 06 : page 54, sous le thème "Vivre ensemble", photo du bas ! Si c'est ça vivre ensemble.....:rose:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2006)




----------



## ange_63 (30 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



 :love: elle est vraiment sympa cette photo  
ça fait un bel avatar


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Mars 2006)

je confirme que je ne suis vraiment pas fotographe, mais bon, il me fallait un visuel pour un fly :
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 9988


bon, d'accord, mais le contexte était agréable
(bien qu'il fasse très chaud dans une piscine... )

enfin, bref, je ne serais jamais photographe...

En revanche, on vient de m'envoyer un D70 (un bien sympathique cadeau) mais je n'ai pas de notices en français (il vient des US), et je me demandais si il y en avait à télécharger en PDF???


----------



## Craquounette (30 Mars 2006)

Quelques images prises à Marrakech la semaine passée...


----------



## Craquounette (30 Mars 2006)




----------



## Craquounette (30 Mars 2006)




----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Mars 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> Cathédrale après l'orage (vue du balcon)​



C'est où ?


----------



## Craquounette (30 Mars 2006)

Et une 'tite dernière...






J'attends vos commentaires sur la PDC, cadrage etc.... C'est tjrs instructif


----------



## yvos (30 Mars 2006)

si tu te sens l'envie de poster plein de photos de ton voyage ET de raconter un peu ton trip, tu peux aller par là aussi


----------



## jojofk (30 Mars 2006)

-> StJohnPerse = à Strasbourg


----------



## Galatée (30 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

>



C'est les tombeaux saadiens, ça, non ?

Je les trouve très chouettes tes photos, ça donne envie d'y retourner...

Par contre... 



			
				Salop****deVBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Craquounette.



Juste un tout petit truc, je trouve ça un peu dommage les espèces de guirlandes de noël confused: ) derrière les épices sur la deuxième photo...

Mais sinon,   
 :love:  :love:  :love:

_En même temps, j'y connais rien, moi, alors, c'est juste un sentiment personnel, hein._


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Et une 'tite dernière...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il y a du vignetage !


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

Pas loin de chez moi, l'autre soir...
En vrai c'est pas de traviole comme ça, hein, c'est moi qui ai penché l'appareil.


----------



## AntoineD (30 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> il y a du vignetage !



...et tant mieux !  

ça a vraiment de la gueule, ainsi.  Ça donne un bel effet de mise en valeur du monument


----------



## yvos (30 Mars 2006)

Web O, j'ai retrouvé un de tes nuages


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Web O, j'ai retrouvé un de tes nuages


 
Merci... A force d'avoir la tête dedans, je ne sais plus où je les range... 

Sympa tes photos, Craqu'.


----------



## AntoineD (30 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Web O, j'ai retrouvé un de tes nuages



"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à yvos."


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ...et tant mieux !
> 
> ça a vraiment de la gueule, ainsi.  Ça donne un bel effet de mise en valeur du monument



je ne pense pas que le vignetage mette en valeur quoique ce soit...
c'est plutot génant qu'autre chose ,non?


----------



## Dendrimere (30 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas que le vignetage mette en valeur quoique ce soit...
> c'est plutot génant qu'autre chose ,non?



Pas assez puriste pour que cela ma dérange...

Yvos :


----------



## AntoineD (30 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas que le vignetage mette en valeur quoique ce soit...
> c'est plutot génant qu'autre chose ,non?



Ben... non.  Ça donne du goût, je trouve, mais bon, c'est sûr, je suis le genre à me moquer de ceux qui ne jure que pas dxo et les corrections des "problèmes" d'optique, etc... Moi je le trouve joli, ce vignetage. C'est pas de la photo scientifique


----------



## Craquounette (30 Mars 2006)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à yvos.



 On dirait que les nuages vont atterir 

Concernant le vignettage merci *Sydney* de me l'avoir fait remarquer (et expliquer  ). C'est vrai que c'est pas la première fois que je remarque que c'est plus sombre dans les coins sans trop savoir pourquoi... Maintenant je sais  
Pensez-vous que ça puisse venir de ça : j'ai un filtre UV sur mes 2 objectifs et de temps en temps je rajoute un polarisant (je suis tjrs en argentique MOI!). Faudrait-il que j'enlève le filtre UV quand je mets l'argentique ? :mouais: 
Je vais regarder si cela fait aussi sur les photos prises avec le 70-300...

Merci pour les info


----------



## AntoineD (30 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Pensez-vous que ça puisse venir de ça : j'ai un filtre UV sur mes 2 objectifs et de temps en temps je rajoute un polarisant (je suis tjrs en argentique MOI!). Faudrait-il que j'enlève le filtre UV quand je mets l'argentique ? :mouais:



Oui ! exactement. En position "grand-angle" sur ton zoom, l'ombre autour est créé par le bord du second filtre


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que les nuages vont atterir
> 
> Concernant le vignettage merci *Sydney* de me l'avoir fait remarquer (et expliquer  ). C'est vrai que c'est pas la première fois que je remarque que c'est plus sombre dans les coins sans trop savoir pourquoi... Maintenant je sais
> Pensez-vous que ça puisse venir de ça : j'ai un filtre UV sur mes 2 objectifs et de temps en temps je rajoute un polarisant (je suis tjrs en argentique MOI!). Faudrait-il que j'enlève le filtre UV quand je mets l'argentique ? :mouais:
> ...




bien sur çà viens de la :deux filtres sur un grand angle ,c'est vignetage assuré...

moi je te conseil pas trop les filtres UV ,si c'est pour proteger ta lentille ,prends un pare soleil  plutot ...
les filtres UV ,çà bouffe de la def à mon avis....
quant au pola ,sert il encore a quelque chose ,une fois que tu as scanné ta dia ou ton négatif, par un traitement logiciel ,tu obtiendra le meme effet que le pola...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Oui ! exactement. En position "grand-angle" sur ton zoom, l'ombre autour est créé par le bord du second filtre



attention ,il y a aussi le vignetage du a l'objectif lui meme...

dans ce cas ,pour le réduire ,on ferme le diaph...


----------



## Craquounette (30 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> bien sur çà viens de la :deux filtres sur un grand angle ,c'est vignetage assuré...



Purée... Ce soir je vais vraiment m'endormir bcp plus intelligente 



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> quant au pola ,sert il encore a quelque chose ,une fois que tu as scanné ta dia ou ton négatif, par un traitement logiciel ,tu obtiendra le meme effet que le pola...



Je ne scanne rien du tout... Les photo que je mets là sont gravées sur CD par le labo... Et j'avoue que pour l'instant j'ai encore de la peine à ne pas avoir les photos sur papier... De plus je n'ai pas une imprimante assez performante... Un jour peut-être


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

Oh pis tiens une autre...
Parce que j'ai remarqué tout à l'heure que sur celle-ci, le verre au premier plan a l'air suspendu dans le vide.
Alors que non. 





EDIT : 
Je viens de comprendre...
Le photo est à l'envers :rateau:
Je la laisse comme ça, tant pis


----------



## AntoineD (30 Mars 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> moi je te conseil pas trop les filtres UV ,si c'est pour proteger ta lentille ,prends un pare soleil  plutot ...



Euh, moi, j'ai les deux (filtre et paresoleil) : ben... prends les deux  Le paresoleil il évite deux trois chocs mais le filtre uv c'est souvent salvateur... et faut pas croire : le piqué perdu... franchement ça reste à voir  Surtout dans un cadre amateur ne dépassant pas le 13x18 voire le 20x30


----------



## yvos (30 Mars 2006)

en fermant le diaphragme, on peut faire baisser le vignetage, mais parfois, c'est pas suffisant; pour la polarisateur, on en avait déjà parlé, et photoshop ne permet pas de le remplacer en particulier pour les reflets


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Mars 2006)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Euh, moi, j'ai les deux (filtre et paresoleil) : ben... prends les deux  Le paresoleil il évite deux trois chocs mais le filtre uv c'est souvent salvateur... et faut pas croire : le piqué perdu... franchement ça reste à voir  Surtout dans un cadre amateur ne dépassant pas le 13x18 voire le 20x30




j'en suis au A3+...

mais mon porte monnaie me pousse à en faire un usage modéré... 

surtout pour l'encre ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (30 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Purée... Ce soir je vais vraiment m'endormir bcp plus intelligente
> 
> 
> 
> Je ne scanne rien du tout... Les photo que je mets là sont gravées sur CD par le labo... Et j'avoue que pour l'instant j'ai encore de la peine à ne pas avoir les photos sur papier... De plus je n'ai pas une imprimante assez performante... Un jour peut-être




oui enfin je voulais dire quand tu as un fichier numérique ...

bon peut etre que le pola peut encore servir ,je sais pas ....
je l'utilisais en argentique ,mais en numérique ,j'ai jamais essayé...


----------



## SirDeck (30 Mars 2006)

Photoshop peut beaucoup à qui le maîtrise. Mais il ne fait pas encore apparaître des choses qui n'existent pas sur l'image  Comme le dit Yvos, pour passer "à travers" un reflet, le Polariseur est indispensable. Dès qu'il y a reflet, le polariseur permet de jouer avec.

Pour l'anti-UV, il peut sauver un objectif. :afraid: 

Pour ce qui est de la qualité... bah c'est comme toujours... ça dépend beaucoup du prix  
Sur ce point, j'ai suivi les conseils de petit Scarab et je ne suis pas déçu.

Mais ça tourne cuisine là.


----------



## alan.a (30 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> en fermant le diaphragme, on peut faire baisser le vignetage, mais parfois, c'est pas suffisant; pour la polarisateur, on en avait déjà parlé, et photoshop ne permet pas de le remplacer en particulier pour les reflets



Quand on n'a pas trop de sous, le seul moyen de faire baisser le vignetage (tout en protégeant ses objectifs) c'est de faire de l'aquarelle ...  



			
				Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> j'en suis au A3+...
> 
> mais mon porte monnaie me pousse à en faire un usage modéré...
> 
> surtout pour l'encre ...



Moi je suis en 100 x 100 cm  , et j'ai des filtres UV de qualité (par contre j'ai eu un skylight de mer** de chez Cokin, il n'est pas resté longtemps vissé)

En numérique, le pola reste utile pour la gestion des reflets (eau, vitres etc.)


----------



## SirDeck (30 Mars 2006)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Quand on n'a pas trop de sous, le seul moyen de faire baisser le vignetage (tout en protégeant ses objectifs) c'est de faire de l'aquarelle ...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Mars 2006)

tiens rien a voir ,mais color vision viens de sortir la version express de sa sonde de calibrage d'écran spyder pour 100 et qq euros...
je me laisserai bien tenter ,mon écran a été calibré avec la sonde d'un copain ,mais j'aimerai avoir une sonde a moi ,car l'écran évolue dans le temps...
cet outil est vraiment indispensable

sonde spyder


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2006)

_ça vous apprendra à vous tromper de fil : je ferme...

:modo:



jusqu'à..._


----------

